# 1 Screenshot of your games.



## PROBN4LYFE

yup


----------



## alexisd

What about a picture of the game?Trying to collect some nice screenshot's.Look like fun all the way.Like that other's can take a look how a game look in action.


----------



## gonX

Yup, you guessed it.

I'm in school, so I know the graphics are awful.


----------



## alexisd

Thank's nice.Keep comming this nice screenshot's.And you playing @ school?This fire is so intence that you can't see sometimes.Is a chooper in the middle of the fire.


----------



## Blowie

Does it has to be a game your playing atm ? cause i have lke 500 screens of different games....


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blowie*


Does it has to be a game your playing atm ? cause i have lke 500 screens of different games....




Yeah is better of 1 of the games you playing.


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion

Attachment 35086


----------



## dskina

Atm, Street Fighter Alpha 3.


----------



## stevemc

No comment needed...


----------



## pbasil1

NVM.. can post pics as large as i needed to...


----------



## |talian $tallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stevemc*


No comment needed...


what game is that, those graphics are insane


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexisd*


Thank's nice.Keep comming this nice screenshot's.And you playing @ school?This fire is so intence that you can't see sometimes.Is a chooper in the middle of the fire.


Yeah I'm playing at school. I'm not on a regular danish school.


----------



## Jakg

Lfs...


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jakg* 
Lfs...

LFS?


----------



## Criswell

Live for Speed.


----------



## Mazeppa

COD2


----------



## Crazy9000

More oblivion


----------



## ionfac

ok i'll bite,

games i like playing

GTR2










Aces High 2


----------



## pow3rtr1p

NFS Carbon Demo


----------



## buster2010

city of heroes here's my lvl 50 warshade








and my ws in human form in action








you can notice how the buildings are offset that is because when i use this power it causes the whole screen to shake


----------



## Blowie

i ain't telling don't even understand it for myself...


----------



## sugarton

Queue Benny Hill theme song:


----------



## jamenta

Another Oblivion pic:

Attachment 35147


----------



## Blade

BF2
BF2142(demo)
BF2 SF
PoE2


----------



## jamenta

Hey guys ... these are all great pics.







Keep posting them!


----------



## ouroboros1827

Myst 3 - just beat the game a few hours ago...man I love that series







I wanted to replay it but XP was having trouble playing Myst and Riven (the two I faintly remember from 5 years ago lol)...so I picked up where I left off I guess. I really like the plot line...

Yes, HDR and Bloom are enabled...










EDIT: Outside pic added


----------



## tylerand

A beautifull picture of a WoW sunset...or sunrise, i dont really remember.


----------



## KSIMP88

What else?? Oblivion:


----------



## alexisd

Nice and thank's all of you for share.I think is a great idea when we put the name of the game too.Like that other's can take a look @ the game in how it look.Thank's once again.


----------



## RuSo

Just kidding


----------



## Blowie

Prey


----------



## The Fury

The graphics on that one^ dont look great... is that on max?









nfsc









Fear Extraction


----------



## Blowie

yeah that's max, don't forget that that is an DOOM3 engine....


----------



## Syrillian

Got a few: Does anyone know of a way to post >1.5MB (Image shack cap) ?


----------



## burnstudios

Some UT2004 action


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Got a few: Does anyone know of a way to post >1.5MB (Image shack cap) ?


open your images in mspaint, and save them as .jpg's.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*


open your images in mspaint, and save them as .jpg's.


No, .PNG are way better.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


No, .PNG are way better.


Why?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*


Why?


transparency and higher quaity, but they are quite alot bigger than .jpg

ill get a few bf2 ones with The Sir Community mod


----------



## MADMAX22

heres a couple from planetside but there isnt much going on, ill have to get some when i am on when there is some action, i had a bunch but the folder was lost when i killed a old hdd


----------



## Fusion Racing

lol, only got 1 screeny, was good fun for a while


----------



## zacbrain




----------



## Fishie36

Here's a nice indoor oblivion shot. I'll get a few outdoor ones later to show off the HDR + AA


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*


open your images in mspaint, and save them as .jpg's.


Yup...You da Mask! I had saved them as bit-map files - der!









Here is one that most will recognise, It it one of my favorites:


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Yup...You da Mask! I had saved them as bit-map files - der!









Here is one that most will recognise, It it one of my favorites:




Episode One ?



This is !


----------



## jamenta

Some Oblivion shots taken from player mods:

Attachment 35213 Attachment 35214 Attachment 35215
Attachment 35216 Attachment 35217

Player Mods:
Shot #1: New Nebular Planet
Shot #2: Phinix Water Fix
Shot #3: Mart's Monster Mod
Shot #4: PJ's Lightning Strikes
Shot #5: Rusty Items


----------



## tonee

niiice . ill get a picture up soon . my print screen button broke.


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonee*


niiice . ill get a picture up soon . my print screen button broke.



fraps ?


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


Some Oblivion shots taken from player mods:

Attachment 35213 Attachment 35214 Attachment 35215
Attachment 35216 Attachment 35217

Player Mods:
Shot #1: New Nebular Planet
Shot #2: Phinix Water Fix
Shot #3: Mart's Monster Mod
Shot #4: PJ's Lightning Strikes
Shot #5: Rusty Items


Where did you get those mods from? I want to do that to my Oblivion, they look great!


----------



## pauldovi




----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacKz5o*


Where did you get those mods from? I want to do that to my Oblivion, they look great!










The largest most uptodate database in my opinion is tessource, here:

http://www.tessource.net/files/

You can do a search on the mods named. Some of those pics though may
include retexturing from other mods such as Qarls' Pack & BTQ 4096. Although I can't 
tell you if they do or not - but you can upload each of the
mods and try them out. I recommend using OBMM to install and keep track
of what mods you use.

I'll post some more ...


----------



## Fatal05

Who ever guesses this gets a cookie...


----------



## l V l

Dark Messiah, about maybe half way through the game if not then close to it. Quality of pic may be lower than actual in game play (its a jpeg). I had lightning daggers, which I LOVE.


----------



## jamenta

More mod based Oblivion pics:

Attachment 35221Attachment 35222 
Attachment 35223Attachment 35224 
Attachment 35225

Shot #1: Qarls Pack
Shot #2: Septim Mansion
Shot #3: Beautiful Stars
Shot #4: Spear of Bitter Mercy
Shot #5: xul Heath


----------



## systemaxd

Needless to say i like GW and some of the environments
#1 is my current wallpaper/background
#2 i may make my new wallpaper/background

Also have found a site that i vist to a lot that also has a lot of nice GW environment screen shots view these if you want


----------



## shajbot

FLYING MONSTER


----------



## jamenta

Nice!


----------



## Drewgy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fatal05*


Who ever guesses this gets a cookie...


gimme a cookie, that's dawn of war: dark crusade!


----------



## alexisd

Wow what a great screenshot's all of you has posted.Maybe work like a little data base.Soon going to post some shot's of hitman.All those screenshot's look so clear.I never play Oblivion but really have nice pic's.


----------



## Modki

Hehe


----------



## shajbot

Many Wow's screenshots...sigh...


----------



## Cyke

im disappointed, i havent seen any halo


----------



## NuclearCrap




----------



## jamenta

Why didn't you put the jack under the queen?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


Why didn't you put the jack under the queen?










Black + black?


----------



## jamenta

Oh right. Thanks.


----------



## wudaddy

2 screenshots of me playing CSS.

Pic 1: A few months ago on the OC.net server (the original server without the gun game modes). Ouroboros and I dying at the same spot with our AWPs lined up perfectly parallel to each other loll.

Pic 2: Random server, just thought it was funny how the people lined up in a diagonal line to each other.


----------



## laboitenoire

Here's some screenies from Myst Uru, Gran Turismo 4, and AOEIII. Had some Fable screens, but they disappeared.


----------



## Intervention

Heres a few from FEAR

Attachment 35273 Attachment 35274 Attachment 35275 Attachment 35276 Attachment 35277


----------



## l V l

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Intervention* 
Heres a few from FEAR

Attachment 35273 Attachment 35274 Attachment 35275 Attachment 35276 Attachment 35277

All dead links..


----------



## Intervention

I must be a nub then, how do you properly post your images?


----------



## ||LAW||Doom

SWAT 4 THE STETCHKOV SYNDICATE


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *||LAW||Doom*


SWAT 4 THE STETCHKOV SYNDICATE

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5.../Shot00005.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5.../Shot00003.jpg


don't get me wrong... but i like to see some action screens and sorry for saying so but those score-screens are butt-ugly











Me doing some trickjump in public


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Intervention*


Heres a few from FEAR

Attachment 35273 Attachment 35274 Attachment 35275 Attachment 35276 Attachment 35277


Link's don't work.Plz post again.


----------



## ||LAW||Doom

lol, kinda hard to take screens while playing since your always in a firefight... but heres one


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *||LAW||Doom*


lol, kinda hard to take screens while playing since your always in a firefight... but heres one











lol never heard that one before.....

with that mx-518 you can bind a screenshot mode (if the game has any) to those 2 side buttons it has or use fraps and make instant screens with a button you like


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Intervention*


I must be a nub then, how do you properly post your images?


btw you sound like an a$$hole after 6 posts already.... it hink you should slow it done, everybody can make mistakes


----------



## firefox is awesome

here's axis and allies, atom bomb as admiral Nimitz, it's barely playable on my comp. it's so choppy


----------



## Compaddict

Sorry for being such an idiot, but how do I get screen pics from games? Normally PrtScn and Ctrl-v in paint works but it's not working for Far Cry.


----------



## RickJS

fraps it


----------



## Compaddict

What is that?


----------



## Mootsfox

Don't go too fast around turns


----------



## Intervention

Still not sure if this will work, my original frapped? pictures are too large.


----------



## jamenta

Cool.


----------



## ELmo1989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexisd*


This is Act of war the game is old but a good game.Look the fire after a raid with planes.


Act of War High Treason is actually new.


----------



## Intervention

now that i can get them to work, I have a few more interesting fear shots.

URL=http://imageshack.us]







[/URL]


----------



## The_Snyper

Here you go.


----------



## <[email protected]> (CS:S King)

Cs:s Ftw


----------



## RaZzY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blowie* 


Prey

what a good game


----------



## RaZzY

i would post up some FEAR shots but it dont look gr8!
when i get my new rig ill post some up!


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ELmo1989*


Act of War High Treason is actually new.


Yes is new but is no as good as Act of war the first game.Is too buggy and sloppy.I play on line and the first Act of war is far better game and graphic's are better too.


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion

Attachment 35321


----------



## Intervention

Heres a picture of Oblivion after I got bored


----------



## jamenta

Noooo! How could you?


----------



## Intervention

What can I say. What would the Gray Fox have done in that situation. Wait a minute, he is the Gray Fox. The gaurds comments are soo funny, "Stop, youre the Gray Fox, youre wanted dead or alive, and I'm chosing dead."


----------



## DarrkMatter

Goldeneye for the n64 is the best.


----------



## waqasr

NFS Carbon..completed in a few days..quite a let down this game..and online suxxx


----------



## Intervention

Really, a was going to by Carbon, but have been hearing more and more negative reviews. Maybe save the money for a 8800gtx:


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarrkMatter*



Goldeneye for the n64 is the best.


I saw the first two inches of your screenshot and I knew it was the Dam level...sorta sad, eh?


----------



## Voyager4300

i knew right away what it was aswell, it isnt sad, just means u know a good game when u see it


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion at sunset/night at Imperial City. All pics include player
mods for better textures and new stars/nebula:

Attachment 35577Attachment 35578Attachment 35579


----------



## alexisd

It's been a nice thread.Keep posting those nice screenshot's.I really like all of them.Any good screenshot of COH.Company of Heroes?


----------



## Unknownm

here is mine


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
here is mine

Wow, that third shot is awesome.







Thx.


----------



## frostbite

One of Claytons favourite games


----------



## Unknownm

Look at this. I enabled 16xAF


----------



## rfarris

Heres two HL2 screens I made, Im using the scond one as my wallpaper,


----------



## OpTioN

and


----------



## jamenta

Wow, those HL2 shots are amazing.


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion pics, Imperial City: Market District:

Attachment 35608Attachment 35609Attachment 35610Attachment 35611


----------



## rfarris

Yay for mods, had to take a screenshot of this lol


----------



## korndog2003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfarris*


Yay for mods, had to take a screenshot of this lol


















Let me see the rest of taht mod


----------



## rfarris

would but not sure what the rules on nudity are here.


----------



## BenHagerty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfarris*


would but not sure what the rules on nudity are here.


Playboy the mansion? lol


----------



## Mootsfox

You know thats alyx's father...right?


----------



## rfarris

LOL yea


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion, leaving hotel at Imperial City at night:

Attachment 35712Attachment 35713Attachment 35714


----------



## CWell1337

Titan Ownage


----------



## specops

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


Oblivion pics, Imperial City: Market District:

Attachment 35608Attachment 35609Attachment 35610Attachment 35611


Those pics look cool, is oblivion a monthly subscription and if so how much?


----------



## storm90

Quote:



Originally Posted by *specops*


Those pics look cool, is oblivion a monthly subscription and if so how much?


nope, single player game, defiently no subscription
http://www.elderscrolls.com/home/home.htm

i might try and dig some of my good screenies up


----------



## specops

Quote:



Originally Posted by *storm90*


nope, single player game, defiently no subscription
http://www.elderscrolls.com/home/home.htm

i might try and dig some of my good screenies up


say what? lol i thought 4 sure i heard it was a MMORPG







doh


----------



## storm90

most people struggle to get decent frames on medium graphics, imagine what thousands of players would do to your system









water cooling might not cut it...


----------



## jamenta

Nope, single player.







But yeah, you need a pretty good rig to run the 
game in high resolution. I'm also using player created texturee mods for the game.
Here's some more goodies:

Attachment 35824Attachment 35825Attachment 35826Attachment 35827Attachment 35828


----------



## shajbot

Does it feel kinda lonely going all single player in Oblivion?


----------



## jamenta

It does have its drawbacks from interacting online. But you can really
do whatever you want and take your time - and the graphics really are
amazing and the quests you can get into. I mean - book reading is a solitary
activity - and lots of people read books and enjoy it! heh. Just not the same as an mmorpg,
but that can have its drawbacks as well - like all you do is spend your time
talking to other players - graphics might not be so good and you have to
go along with the crowd. This game you do whatever you want whenever you
want.

What is neat is the AI for the NPCs, they have conversations when you're
around them and it does add to the realism.


----------



## Crazy9000

there's tons of NPC's, and plenty of stuff to keep you entertained


----------



## storm90

lonely? ha its great not being bothered by nubs







... and when i say nubs i mean level 60s that enjoy 1 hitting level 20s


----------



## alexisd

1 more screenshot here.


----------



## shajbot

Prey


----------



## pauldovi

I hope you all know who this guy is:









Possibly the craziest 2142 glitch ever:










Pregame boredom?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

UT2k4, in the purgatory 5v5 TDM server running utcomp1.6a


----------



## Mr_Torch

PREY


----------



## jamenta

Nice.


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr_Torch*


PREY




I like PREY.Nice.Keep posting.Thank's people.


----------



## gundamx42

Attachment 36051
Attachment 36052
Attachment 36053


----------



## BrinNutz

Yup, he's a floater...


----------



## alexisd

WOW look's good too.Look clear.Nice screenshot.


----------



## binormalkilla

Man I thought that I had some awesome screenies, but apprently they didn' caputre







I will take them again later today. Here's the ones so far:








Prey (hehe)
I captured a dogtag pic too, but it didn't stick








I'll have some more soon! Try to get one of the titan's shockwave: it only shows if you have the high quality lighting effects box ticked. It looks like a blue ring after the main explosion.
Note the CRAP framerate on the titan mode :\\


----------



## dkdeath

this game is so random and so unpredictable that it can make you literally cry, there are off course famous cheats such as typing format c:\\ then inserting ubuntu cd, this version includes special features such as resource leaching and special form filling feature which automatically fills your pc with spyware


----------



## Unknownm

here is mine


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


here is mine


That's Tony Hawk Pro Skateboarding, isn't it?


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Whoops.. Did I do that? Good ol' remote mine in a crowded stairway = lots of dead bodies. Second one is WoW... Yeah...


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


That's Tony Hawk Pro Skateboarding, isn't it?


It's Tony Hawk Underground 2, My GPU "6100" can't really play much games so that's why the screen shot is so little


----------



## binormalkilla

OWNED! Both of these kills were with the knife.


----------



## Mr Pink57

One of many more to come. And yeah all settings are maxed out lol.

pink


----------



## USFORCES




----------



## jamenta

Congrats on the promotion Major General.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
Congrats on the promotion Major General.









Thanks


----------



## Mootsfox

USforces, Good job, thats like 150,000 points, eh?


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
USforces, Good job, thats like 150,000 points, eh?

THX,

It's 180,000pts and
• Veteran Armor Badge
• Veteran Transport Badge
• Veteran Helicopter Badge
• Veteran Aviator Badge
• Veteran Air Defense Badge
• Veteran Ground Defense Badge
• Veteran Knife Combat Badge
• Veteran Pistol Combat Badge
• Veteran Assault Combat Badge
• Veteran Anti-tank Combat Badge
• Veteran Sniper Combat Badge
• Veteran Spec Ops Combat Badge
• Veteran Support Combat Badge
• Veteran Engineer Combat Badge
• Veteran Medic Combat Badge


----------



## jamenta

More Oblivion shots. Just outside Imperial City:

Attachment 36217Attachment 36218Attachment 36219Attachment 36220


----------



## jamenta

More Oblivion shots near or at Cheydinhal:

Attachment 36225Attachment 36226Attachment 36227Attachment 36228Attachment 36229


----------



## jamenta

Cathedral shots at Cheydinhal:

Attachment 36230Attachment 36231Attachment 36232Attachment 36233Attachment 36234


----------



## Mr Pink57

I will play some other games this week to show off.

pink


----------



## Distraught_Youth




----------



## jamenta

Oblivion three shots at night at Cheydinhal:

Attachment 36273Attachment 36274Attachment 36275


----------



## rfarris

Been playing HL2 a lot lately and look think I found a new hidden G-Man, anyone know if anyone found this one yet?


----------



## Fusion Racing

GTR2 around the nurburgring

got some air in the M3GTR^


----------



## jamenta

Wow - that race car looks real.







I wonder how many years now before
you won't be able to tell the difference in a game?


----------



## Blade

I posted some a while back but here is another one from BF2 SF.


----------



## -Inferno

Call of Duty 2

Trackmania Nations ESWC

America's Army


----------



## bigvaL

Me and qtwre were playing some BF2 today.


----------



## tylerand

NFSMW, dont make fun of the pixels


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tylerand*


NFSMW, dont make fun of the pixels










*sigh* i love the analoge meters !







(i'm not refuring to carbon as it sucks in all ways possible







)


----------



## tylerand

Ohh, pretty.


----------



## jmc7983

My mad skills FTW pwn'ing ALL!!!


----------



## shajbot

Another Most Wanted screen


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmc7983*


My mad skills FTW pwn'ing ALL!!!


What resolution are you set at, I'm having troubles pulling more than 30fps :/


----------



## Mr Pink57

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


Another Most Wanted screen


Best car to use for pursuit would be a Lambo when you can, all wheel drive cars excell greatly at that stuff.









HDR is enabled but not max settings.


















pink


----------



## Baran

this was one of my favorite game as a teen. it was called alpha waves and was for my at the time state or the art amiga 500 with my huge extrenal 80mb HD and 3megs of ram I paid almost $2000 for this system and was glad I did as I got many years of happness out of it.
http://eager.back2roots.org/SSHOT/A/alphawaves.png


----------



## Modki

I've been playing Oblivion over and I kinda got bored so I made an Emporer and turned on godmode then went abotu laying waste to the game.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...11985732837966


----------



## Unknownm

Here is mine, GTR2 I got 3 frames on 8xSAA and 16xAF @ 1280x1024 on the 6100


----------



## jamenta

3 Oblivion pics from town of Cheydinhal:

Attachment 36456Attachment 36457Attachment 36458


----------



## Edstrung

Took these the other night and was actually impressed with them. First is a normal add, 2nd is a boss with Shrink Ray enabled lol


----------



## TooFAST4YOU

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Yup, you guessed it.

I'm in school, so I know the graphics are awful.


So not fair I can't even install a game more the less watch a music clip on these pc's at school they block everything.


----------



## Modki

Lol have you seen the tiny Ragnaros yet? A shaman in our raid had a Shrink ray one night and was shrinking all the bosses.


----------



## Essy

From the game Archlord, I love MMOs!

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...015-164443.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...008-123632.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...ugevictory.jpg


----------



## Edstrung

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modki*


Lol have you seen the tiny Ragnaros yet? A shaman in our raid had a Shrink ray one night and was shrinking all the bosses.


Try a shrunken Prophet Skeram in AQ40 rofl


----------



## tylerand

OOoooh, pretty. I want a better pcee.


----------



## tubnotub1

I havent gotten very far as you can tell (just started playing it again) but the graphics are nice...


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tubnotub1*


I havent gotten very far as you can tell (just started playing it again) but the graphics are nice...










I bet your frame rate drops below a 100 when you go outside, eh?


----------



## tubnotub1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I bet your frame rate drops below a 100 when you go outside, eh?


Been running around outside for a while now and the frame rates seem to fluctuate from 28-40... not really playable imo, I like everything over 60. That being said, Im sure once do some of the mods Ill be able to play at full settings, 16aa, af, hdr, etc, etc at semi-playable framerates (read 30+ consistently).


----------



## jamenta

Any pics from outside?









Two 88s in SLI.









Man, you'll have very little problems at all.


----------



## tubnotub1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


Any pics from outside?









Two 88s in SLI.









Man, you'll have very little problems at all.


Click on my camera post bit and check out my profile for some pics.


----------



## jamenta

hmm, couldn't find anything (except some awesome rig shots)


----------



## tubnotub1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


hmm, couldn't find anything (except some awesome rig shots)










Ack, thought you meant outside, as in shots of the rig... Wow, not sure how I made that jump... Ill go take a pic real quick and post it... sorry!

EDIT: Here they are... its raining outside...


----------



## jamenta

Thx. Excellent 2nd shot with camera looking up with character.


----------



## dek-

Both screenshots are Counter Strike 1.6. First screenshot is a triple nade kill . The second is a scrim where I dominate the other team


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Final score: 179
Total kills: 90+
Deaths: <20

I wish you could take screenshots of the debriefing because I forgot to take any before the Titan blew







Awesome round though.


----------



## Mr Pink57

GRRRR

pink


----------



## tubnotub1

What game is that pink? Guild Wars?


----------



## Voyager4300

this is a pic from battlefield 2, i call it "i need to upgrade!" its a glitch i get whenever an explosion goes off near me


----------



## Mr Pink57

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tubnotub1* 
What game is that pink? Guild Wars?

No. Its Silkroad its a free MMORPG.

pink


----------



## tubnotub1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr Pink57* 
No. Its Silkroad its a free MMORPG.

pink

Orly? Wow, those are nice graphics for something you dont have to pay for. I might have to try that out... I have been jonesing for a MMORPG ever since I left WoW.


----------



## Mr Pink57

Well the good thing is its nothing like WoW (I will probably be banned for saying that within the hour). Has excellent support, I suggest you check out there forums on how to build a character www.silkroad.com

pink


----------



## zacbrain

yeah silkraod's ok a lot of ppl in my clan play it while on vent.


----------



## frostbite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr Pink57* 
Well the good thing is its nothing like WoW (I will probably be banned for saying that within the hour). Has excellent support, I suggest you check out there forums on how to build a character www.silkroad.com

pink

Thats the wrong link, Silkroad


----------



## alexisd

One more .Those are 2 planes out of 20 I send to bomb other base.


----------



## Crazy9000

been playing THPS4 Lately lol, not doing too bad.


----------



## alexisd

Nice.Thank's to all of you for posting this great screenshots and your time too.


----------



## Essy

Attachment 36670

A cs picture (Note: Dual monitor, so the one on the right is my secondary monitor.)


----------



## TUDJ




----------



## alexisd

Coh.
Off topic.How I can make my screenshot look bigger?PLZ any one of the experts here.I have nice screenshot's but want to show bigger.


----------



## [email protected]

I like Zombie servers...

I also really like The Battlegrounds mod for HL2 DM


----------



## Distraught_Youth

A few from Scarface







Hell...A lot


----------



## BlitzNwl

Killing a OC member with c4


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexisd*


One more .Those are 2 planes out of 20 I send to bomb other base.


alexisd,
What game is this?
It kinda reminds me of general zero hour, can you play this online?


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


alexisd,
What game is this?
It kinda reminds me of general zero hour, can you play this online?


This game is called ACT OF WAR is an RTS game.And yes I play online every nigth a lot of friends there from all over the world.Is a nice game they have the expansion pack called high treason too.Have everything from soldiers to nukes good defence, artillery,tank's,planes, ton's of good stuff.Good player's online.Is a fast game especially online get the game and let me know if you liked.Is from ATARI.Look the picture that's a nuke ready to shoot anywhere in the map.The explosion make even shake your desktop/lol.If you have a good speaker's system.


----------



## Syrillian

Metastasis:



For those HL2 fans out there: I know that this is "old hat", so please don't flame me. The 2 mods out there that are really worth checking out are: Metastasis and SMOD. SMOD has over 2 dozen weapons and is the most highly-tweakable mod out there (besides Gary's...maybe). The best effect is the "Bullet-time". Looks VERY good.


----------



## jamenta

Cool!

Nice pics y'all. Keep posting.


----------



## OpTioN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Metastasis:



For those HL2 fans out there: I know that this is "old hat", so please don't flame me. The 2 mods out there that are really worth checking out are: Metastasis and SMOD. SMOD has over 2 dozen weapons and is the most highly-tweakable mod out there (besides Gary's...maybe). The best effect is the "Bullet-time". Looks VERY good.

i wish my hl2 looked as good as that


----------



## Syrillian

Another of my favorites: Lost Coast. The musical score upon entry to the church is hauntingly beautiful...


----------



## henrys

Sync Kill in Dawn of war

http://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?i...ightpincz4.gif


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *henrys*


Sync Kill in Dawn of war

http://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?i...ightpincz4.gif


Nice henrys.Check if you can post that one here without that link?US forces check the page 21 for the information in that game.Post #209.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexisd*


Nice henrys.Check if you can post that one here without that link?US forces check the page 21 for the information in that game.Post #209.


I will check it out.


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion, at Cheydinhal:

Attachment 36805Attachment 36806Attachment 36807Attachment 36808


----------



## shajbot

T's model attached with thuster and hover-ball


----------



## alexisd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shajbot* 
T's model attached with thuster and hover-ball











COOL.


----------



## Sidious

I got two attached =D

Both are made in garrys mod which I do live for sometime







.

Enjoy


----------



## alexisd

Here is more planes.I love planes figth.


----------



## Sidious

I got one more from a game I've been just addicted to.... Its sooooo sick now that they increased the playing resolution and the antiantailising algorithms.

LOL!


----------



## -Inferno

Me the top player in BFE COD tournament game all sniping hehe


----------



## Mr Pink57

64bit version

It looks a little nicer but its the load times that are very noticeable.

pink


----------



## Blowie

Republic Commando







not the greatest graphics but the game is good


----------



## Essy

WoW =(


----------



## Blade

BF2 Special Forces


----------



## Distraught_Youth

Just went out and bought a legit copy of Need For Speed Carbon. Sat down now for an hours or two and working on getting a nice lil tuner


































Yeah it's a totally stock RX8......on the outside


----------



## phantomgrave

This was Half-Life 2: Deathmatch. I was playing by myself and I got bored so I decided to fill up this whole trailer with stuff I found all over the map









And I succeeded


----------



## grunion




----------



## shajbot

WOW @ Ratchet


----------



## jamenta

Wow!


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


WOW @ Ratchet











Another great screenshot.Nice.Great colors.


----------



## ztec

bit of an old shot,does it count as in game?








(its wolfet 2.55, on dhh server...seriously avoid that server its full of rambo,panzers and teamswitchers and worse of all..xpsave







)


----------



## alexisd

1 more here.


----------



## Mr Pink57

Guild Wars

I have the new EATM and ATMAlphaSharpening on also.

pink


----------



## Hukt 0n Fonix

Guild Wars is a TON of fun. I wish I had time to play it more.

Anyway, here's a few screens from my lone adventure. (Stupid heros get in the way of nice pictures







)


----------



## Mr Pink57

^^Cant PM you but feel free to add me as a friend my tag is El Pinkest

pink


----------



## Hukt 0n Fonix

Mr Pink - Will do, next time I play









Btw, Im also getting BF2142 for christmas, so I'll post some maxed out screens of that in a few days


----------



## jamenta

More Oblivion:

Attachment 37652Attachment 37653Attachment 37654Attachment 37655Attachment 37656


----------



## Mr Pink57

^^Start saving them as .png they look awful as .jpg's.

pink


----------



## TUDJ




----------



## Mazeppa

Completed again last night.


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mazeppa*











Completed again last night.


What's that game name?


----------



## Mazeppa

That's F.E.A.R.


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mazeppa*


That's F.E.A.R.


OH.Thank's.I have only the demo.


----------



## Drax

Me showing off at CPL 05 of what a few CVAR changes can do to CS.


----------



## sizerkozak

I'll add one

Me and .....Guess who ??


----------



## johnnys

i big fing thing form WoW i know that much...


----------



## The_Manual

Chromaggus, BlackWing Lair, second to last boss (pre Nefarian), HP 1.1 million +, breath stages 4+, requires single Main Tank (two if Time Stop breath).

Drops Tier 2 shoulders, and equivalent









Screenshot = Froggy, nVIDIA GeForce 8800 Series DX9.0c Demo.


----------



## sizerkozak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Manual* 
Chromaggus, BlackWing Lair, second to last boss (pre Nefarian), HP 1.1 million +, breath stages 4+, requires single Main Tank (two if Time Stop breath).

Drops Tier 2 shoulders, and equivalent










Spot on fellow wow addict
He dropped this for me








Ashjre'thul, Crossbow of Smiting


----------



## d3daiM

Icewind Dale - final boss


----------



## DigitrevX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drax*




Me showing off at CPL 05 of what a few CVAR changes can do to CS.


yeah thatâ€™s just showin the rig used for animating the character.


----------



## dek-

Battlefield 2142 and Intel core 2 ads. I wasn't quite sure what kind of ads people were talking about but heres a couple screen shots


----------



## jamenta

Sort of amusing at first, but if they start doing it everywhere -not so good.


----------



## Nismo2nr

^^XmetallicaXguitarstX








feel sorry for the SU, getting chased by colony n metallica


----------



## Mazeppa

Screen from FEAR taken on my brand new monitor


----------



## Mr Pink57

This game is sooo much fun!

pink


----------



## OpTioN

Deagle only


----------



## tylerand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *D3DAiM*


Icewind Dale - final boss




















Wow, that game really shows of the performance your rig can pull eh!!


----------



## IceDon

*Soldier Of Fortune 2* (Still Going Strong) after almost 5 yrs
Last Screeny Is *Dope Farmer* plant herb,shrooms & buy meth lab & sell stuff lol.
The Forth Screeny Is To Let PPL Know,Thats How SOF2 Is Every Nite...Full Servers,I Cant Believe It Still Has A Large Fan Base.(We SOF Junkies)


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion,heading to Chorrol on an old nag with horse armour:

Attachment 38193Attachment 38194Attachment 38195Attachment 38196Attachment 38197


----------



## Voyager4300

this game is like crack, if u havent played it yet then dl it now. its called N


----------



## JacKz5o

Meh.. I can't find my HL2:E1 SS.


----------



## alexisd

1 more.


----------



## GigaHertz

here's a dumb question....how do you take a screenshot of your screen?


----------



## OpTioN

in css f10

lawl press print screen or if u have xfire do scroll lock + s


----------



## GigaHertz

Well, my keyboard has a "PrtScn" button, and a "ScrLK" but neither one does anything. Does every game have their own way of doing it? Maybe I'll try these later during play.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GigaHertz*


here's a dumb question....how do you take a screenshot of your screen?


Download FRAPS: http://www.fraps.com/ Works great. 
You also can see what your ingame FPS rate is.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GigaHertz*


here's a dumb question....how do you take a screenshot of your screen?


press [Prt Scrn], then open Paint, paste and save. Downoad to a hosting site (for example, imageshack), then copy/paste to the thread window.









P.S. I think that the clipboard can only hold 1 image/capture at a time...? Anyone else?


----------



## GigaHertz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
Download FRAPS: http://www.fraps.com/ Works great.
You also can see what your ingame FPS rate is.


that software looks really fun, thanks!


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GigaHertz*


that software looks really fun, thanks!


You're welcome!


----------



## StarryNite

Very old skool gamer.









Have w---a---y too may pics from F.E.A.R.


----------



## GigaHertz

Well, I tried the Alt + tab and it minimizes the game just fine,
It's on right now actually...and everything seems just fine.
I also took my first screenshot, but how do I paste it here?
The link to insert an image asks me for the URL of the picture.
How do I find out what it is?


----------



## Xavier1421

I know the author of this thread requested only one image...but I'm going to attach two images of Dungeon Runners, a beta for PlayNC.

I need to post a screenie of the item names too...they are hysterical. DR is pretty much D2 reborn in a semi-comical way. How do you like my pizza cutter of doooom?

***EDIT

omgg, someone posted Commander Keen? WOOOT


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GigaHertz*


Well, I tried the Alt + tab and it minimizes the game just fine, 
It's on right now actually...and everything seems just fine.
I also took my first screenshot, but how do I paste it here?
The link to insert an image asks me for the URL of the picture. 
How do I find out what it is?


I don't know how others do it, but what I do is I add my post using
the advanced editing mode and click on the paperclip, and add my
image as an attachment. It will prompt you to upload your image (make
sure you've jpeg'd it so it's small in size) then once your image is
uploaded, you will again click on the paperclick and just click all
for insertion and presto, your image will be included in your message
as an attachment thumbnail that if clicked on will expand.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xavier1421*


I know the author of this thread requested only one image...but I'm going to attach two images of Dungeon Runners, a beta for PlayNC.

I need to post a screenie of the item names too...they are hysterical. DR is pretty much D2 reborn in a semi-comical way. How do you like my pizza cutter of doooom?

***EDIT

omgg, someone posted Commander Keen? WOOOT


Nice!


----------



## GigaHertz

Well, here it is. It might not be a great picture, but its my first.
Thanks for showing me how to do it.
that fraps stuff really is cool...

Attachment 38447


----------



## d3daiM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StarryNite*


Very old skool gamer.









Have w---a---y too may pics from F.E.A.R.


O RLY?

what about your friggin avatar


----------



## Mr Pink57

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StarryNite*


Very old skool gamer.









Have w---a---y too may pics from F.E.A.R.


Everyone I talk to has never heard of or played commander keen. I played all 8 of them and beat them all. Man those games where so much fun.

pink


----------



## OpTioN

i could of done better but got banned for 'hacking'


----------



## d3daiM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


press [Prt Scrn], then open Paint, paste and save. Downoad to a hosting site (for example, imageshack), then copy/paste to the thread window.









P.S. I think that the clipboard can only hold 1 image/capture at a time...? Anyone else?


that is correct, clipboard can only hold one of ANYTHING as long as there isn't some other 3rd party program in effect, as in microsoft office.


----------



## d3daiM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr Pink57*


Everyone I talk to has never heard of or played commander keen. I played all 8 of them and beat them all. Man those games where so much fun.

pink


ever play pajama sam? LOL


----------



## Unknownm

ferwer


----------



## dskina

Old Skool.


----------



## Mr Pink57

Quote:



Originally Posted by *D3DAiM*


ever play pajama sam? LOL


No. I did look it up and Pajama Sam seems to be MUCH newer then Keen. I played Keen thru DOS!

pink


----------



## dskina

New School.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *D3DAiM*


ever play pajama sam? LOL


I have, LOL


----------



## StarryNite

Here's some more old skool games (I don't have a working 5.25" drive now, but have more games from the mid 1980s).

First one is the original D+D Pool of Radiance (1988). Second, is Dragon Wars by Interplay (1989). Third, is Wasteland. The last photo shows how they tried to keep game copying at bay too, with a different type of copy protection (a code disk you had to hunt for the key with after each login). In contrast, Dragon Wars on it's box label clearly states, "NO DISK COPY PROTECTION".

Sigh, those w-e-r-e the days...


----------



## shajbot

Being chased by 2 Black Hawk firing rockets at us.


----------



## Mazeppa

FEAR again


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## PaRaDoX




----------



## jamenta

Cool pics.







Thx.


----------



## jamenta

Two Oblivion Pics:

Attachment 38955Attachment 38956


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


Two Oblivion Pics:

Attachment 38955Attachment 38956


Jamenta you like this thread ha?Thank's for you'r screenshot's.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexisd*


Jamenta you like this thread ha?Thank's for you'r screenshot's.


Hee hee.







I like the pics.


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


Hee hee.







I like the pics.


Me too I check the 30 pages everytime.LOL


----------



## jamenta

More Oblivion Pics around Surilie Brothers Vineyards near Skingrad:

Attachment 39653Attachment 39654Attachment 39655Attachment 39656Attachment 39657


----------



## jcbzhnsr1

I know Battlefield 2142 isn't much for graphics, but I can't find my F.E.A.R. dvd...


----------



## Robert c

Some BF2..


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robert c* 
Some BF2..

You have 2gigs of ram and a decent card turn your Anti aliasing on it will get rid of the those jagged edge's


----------



## blackeagle

Here is one, im on my dell so that is why the graphics are so bad, 800X600 with all the settings down.


----------



## noname

check out my sex 1.6 score.

btw : I dont hack.


----------



## Robert c

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
You have 2gigs of ram and a decent card turn your Anti aliasing on it will get rid of the those jagged edge's









I will turn it on And see how it looks...I thought it looked actually pretty good with it turned off ...I still want to be able to get good frame rate..


----------



## Robert c

i set anti aliasing to 4x..Looks good ..And bf2 fps Still seems to be about the same ...I will try and set AA to 6x And see how it looks .


----------



## Hansie

Here are some nfs carbon screens.


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robert c* 
i set anti aliasing to 4x..Looks good ..And bf2 fps Still seems to be about the same ...I will try and set AA to 6x And see how it looks .

Looks really nice.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robert c*


i set anti aliasing to 4x..Looks good ..And bf2 fps Still seems to be about the same ...I will try and set AA to 6x And see how it looks .



That looks better


----------



## shajbot

BF2142


----------



## USFORCES




----------



## jamenta

Oblivion early morning:

Attachment 39707Attachment 39708


----------



## jcbzhnsr1

[email protected] Demo, you guys should be able to recognize this room...


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcbzhnsr1*


[email protected] Demo, you guys should be able to recognize this room...
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...6-58-27-39.jpg


duh !, that's in the intro


----------



## jcbzhnsr1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blowie*


duh !, that's in the intro










how do I post straight from my picture files, rather than clip a link from photobucket?


----------



## jamenta

Go advanced and use attach feature.


----------



## jcbzhnsr1

ahh...


----------



## d3daiM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KSIMP88* 
I have, LOL









LOL! I can't believe it!


----------



## Unknownm

LOL you see that all the time


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion, an abandoned mine near Skingrad:

Attachment 39723Attachment 39724Attachment 39725Attachment 39726


----------



## hotrod91

farcry, best visuals for 2 1/2 year old game


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
Oblivion, an abandoned mine near Skingrad:

Attachment 39723Attachment 39724Attachment 39725Attachment 39726

man if you can get AA running on that game I will give u a rep


----------



## hotrod91

some oblivion pics with my rig


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
man if you can get AA running on that game I will give u a rep









Hee hee. There is software out there that will force an Nvidia card to do
AA/HDR with Oblivion, but I'm pushing the limit as it is with my FPS count, since I have yet
to overclock my GTO.

I'm happy enough with what I got. Every five minutes I'm like looking
like this:


----------



## alexisd

More.This is a online game AOW.We was playing like 10 people.


----------



## sublime0

This is the Xpand rally demo which is the crapiest game ever i didnt like it but heres a nice screeny!


----------



## TransfuSe

I was sooooo close to this eagle chip-in.

T_T


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcbzhnsr1*


how do I post straight from my picture files, rather than clip a link from photobucket?


or use www.xs.to , you can upload unlimited pictures there, there fast, no popups, and pics will stay forever there


----------



## mirunit

Rainbow Six Vegas


















Vanguard : Saga of Heroes


















Caesar IV


----------



## Penicilyn

Here's a screenshot of Armoured Assault

it's also known as Operation Flashpoint: 2

Comes out in a couple months in north america

I love this game enough I bought the german version and had it modded to english


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion, goblin infested mine:

Attachment 39765Attachment 39766


----------



## USFORCES

Tank Battle


----------



## TransfuSe

I love Starcraft. <3


----------



## Perry

Lastnight I was all set to throw down some shots of the Supreme Commander beta and the damn thing wouldn't work. Arg!


----------



## TransfuSe

I love these close games


----------



## whitt_flunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fatal05*


Who ever guesses this gets a cookie...


Tribes 2?


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Perry*


Lastnight I was all set to throw down some shots of the Supreme Commander beta and the damn thing wouldn't work. Arg!


Arrrrrrrrrr.Try to maked work.


----------



## Droopz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*













What game is this?


----------



## jcbzhnsr1

not enjoying the penis and testicles shot, nope, definitely not...


----------



## jamenta

Enlarged Prostate?


----------



## shajbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Droopz* 
What game is this?









It's Dark Messiah: Might And magic.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcbzhnsr1* 
not enjoying the penis and testicles shot, nope, definitely not...

It's for science research, not for your viewing pleasure









Yes it's from Dark Messiah


----------



## Perry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexisd* 
Arrrrrrrrrr.Try to maked work.

Hehehe. Working on it.

If it loads it may be a case for picking up or borrowing a second monitor.


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion, near Kvatch:

Attachment 40263Attachment 40264Attachment 40265Attachment 40266


----------



## henrys

Fear the Grim Reaper!


----------



## blackeagle

Here is WoW on highest settings,
I hid the interface to make it look better


----------



## shajbot

Nice game with Paul


----------



## jamenta

Nice score.







Colorful WoW characters! Scary Grim Reaper ...
Thx for pics.


----------



## Rejectcase

Well i donno What to say. i got my 8800GTX and put it in my AMD Rig - i got this -









*** i threw it in my Intel Rig and i get this quality on BF2 - *** is with that? * No bottle neck from Intel mµ @$$** 








****(just kiding)****


----------



## Katana

Half-Life 2: Episode One, while fighting the black bear with a black wall behind it at night.


----------



## TransfuSe

Finally beat my friend on one of his best maps.









Don't mind my bad accuracy with the weapons, I like to prefire alot.


----------



## civilr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Katana*


Half-Life 2: Episode One, while fighting the black bear with a black wall behind it at night.


You should get FakeFactory and Ogg's cinematic mod. It adds all new high quality skins to it if you're in to HL2.


----------



## jamenta

Interesting gun. What happens when the dial is in the red part?


----------



## wudaddy

Some pwnage


----------



## jamenta

Attachment 40377Attachment 40378Attachment 40379Attachment 40380


----------



## Droopz

Are you running HDR and AA on your 7900?


----------



## jamenta

Just HDR. I'd like to get AA eventually, but HDR is good enough for now. The
graphics are still the best I've ever seen. I am using a lot of player mod'd
textures tho.


----------



## tubnotub1

Yet another Oblivion shot... 1920*1200 16XAF, 16QAA, HDR Enabled. Fauna has never looked so amazing...


----------



## jamenta

The mixture of tree, the tree canopy shadows, and the texture os those
rocks are very good.


----------



## jamenta

New Oblivion pics with newly updated player mod, Qarl's Pack 3:

Attachment 40651Attachment 40652Attachment 40653Attachment 40654Attachment 40655

Comments?


----------



## Laser Blade




----------



## JoeUbi

Rainbows Six: Vegas









Such a good looking game.







Happy Time!


----------



## bobcool

looken to knife some one


----------



## alexisd

More screenshots?


----------



## jamenta

Well, here's one more from Oblivion







:

Attachment 40949


----------



## Blowie

the worst backgrounds i ever seen, Q4


----------



## The Fury

Rainbow Six Vegas

Kinky:


----------



## bobcool




----------



## souljar




----------



## Blowie

yeeeeeeeeeeeee some stats... that will give a good impression about the game









should i post some ET stats ? no i shouldn't, too B O R I N G !


----------



## souljar

Eeeeer right okay.


----------



## dskina

Some dude flooding the line with false spots. Look at his position compared to mine. He is staring at nothing but the end of the map! ! After some recon, I found nothing in his line of view, or anything on our side of the map.


----------



## Damage82

Sweet pic, did he ever find you?


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damage82*


Sweet pic, did he ever find you?


No, he was on my team.

Edit: I don't think that he ever moved from his spot, he was near a respawn area also.


----------



## TUDJ

Damn barbed wire


----------



## souljar

Dont surprise me to see you there m8.


----------



## Fusion Racing

lol BF2 ftw


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion: Ayleid Ruins near Anvil

Attachment 41638Attachment 41639Attachment 41640Attachment 41641Attachment 41642


----------



## CabooseNation

I R Teh SuperMedic!


----------



## PiratesRule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


No, he was on my team.

Edit: I don't think that he ever moved from his spot, he was near a respawn area also.


Camper!


----------



## PiratesRule

Heres a pic from Live For Speed, in low res.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PiratesRule*


Heres a pic from Live For Speed, in low res.




Remind me to NEVER let you drive my car


----------



## Mootsfox

Sorry for the double post...but I just found this:










I went 8-1 that round. I got off seven perfect headshots in a row, I was so happy


----------



## alexisd

One more.


----------



## Easty

Armed assualt


----------



## gill

Dunno if many play this, its called albatross18. Its a fantasy golf game, and the big explosion is the outcome of a tomahawk beam impact hole in one


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion near Anvil. (With Qarl's III mod & Qarl's 4096 Normal maps):


----------



## alexisd

You members think that we can make this thread in sticky?


----------



## jamenta

Probably. Look at the number of views!


----------



## alexisd

Like that all the members or guest can take a look,of differents games shoots.Thank's.


----------



## Droopz




----------



## tweek43110

Company of Heroes

Battlefield 2 (Project Reality Mod)

Garrys Mod 10 (yes me and some friends made a race track...and this is one of our simple versions)


----------



## shajbot

JustCause


----------



## rfarris

my wood elf


----------



## rfarris

Droops what game is that?


----------



## Droopz

Supreme Commander! Aeon FTW!


----------



## xxpinoyxx

Gr:aw

Attachment 41925


----------



## Fatal05

Hummer FTW


----------



## alexisd

Nice screenshots and colors.


----------



## Droopz




----------



## alexisd

That game look super nice.Thank's for the screenshots.


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion


----------



## alexisd

Hi jamenta.Nice one.I have a question how you make the screenshot that side and loaded?


----------



## jamenta

thx. I use FRAPS, and I have a 19 inch widescreen, so the .jpg I capture
is also widescreen.

Then I upload the .jpg as a attachment, but then I use the image link and
link the image to the attachment I've already uploaded on overclock.net.


----------



## alexisd

Thank's.And rep+ but im still lost.I have fraps too.But how I take the screenshot with frapssssssssssssssss.


----------



## jamenta

original message deleted.


----------



## jamenta

I believe it's F10. You can configure it to any function key tho. Just
click on your FRAPS icon and click on the Screenshots tab. It will
have a box that has Screen Capture Hotkey. Mine says F10 but
you can pick whatever you want. Does that help?

Oh yeah, I almost forgot: FRAPS captures in BMP. So you got to
edit with Paint and save as .jpg or else your picture will be too big
to upload to Overclock.net

And thx for the Rep!


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


I believe it's F10. You can configure it to any function key tho. Does
that help?


Yeah,I think rigth now im trying something else too.I want to make my screenshots


----------



## alexisd

Trying something,to see if I can maked bigger.I give up for today.
Sry double post.Im too tired today.


----------



## jriggs256

Gothic 3 FTW


----------



## TransfuSe

<3


----------



## Bisley_Bob

Kinda sums up EA


----------



## shajbot




----------



## sniperscope

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Droopz*












What game is this? Looks cool..


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sniperscope*


What game is this? Looks cool..


Isn't that Supreme Commander?


----------



## bobcool




----------



## Kirgan

Hehe, parked a transporter where the gunship spawns on the titan, and the gunship spawned on top of it and pushed it through


----------



## shajbot

Call Of Duty2


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion: Inside entrance to one of the Mage's Guild:


----------



## gonX

WoW again


----------



## StarryNite

Some F.E.A.R. MP fun.


----------



## alexisd

Keep comming.Plz.We want to collect alot of screenshots.


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion, White Tower:


----------



## pencap23

F.E.A.R. Why is this game so beautiful?










I love this screen shot. Notice the guy hiding in the corner, lol. Oh and for those dont know, F.E.A.R. has a built in screenshot button (F8). Saves them in the Monolith folder under shared documents in my computer.


----------



## TaiDinh

NOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111111111111 F.E.A.R

I'm already impatience on waiting for my 8800GTS 640MB and I'm looking at this picture!

I hate you..!.!


----------



## StarryNite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexisd*


Keep comming.Plz.We want to collect alot of screenshots.


Want 8GB and counting worth?









Some more F.E.A.R. MP fun (this was before F.E.A.R. Combat came out, which you can tell by the normal text). It's the warehouse map, and I l-o-v-e the firefights in the room, regular bloodbaths. Throw the grenade just right down that hall, and it's a !!BOOM!! four baddies down in one blow.


----------



## JoeUbi

COD2 Looks so good.


----------



## alexisd

Cc 3


----------



## wudaddy

C&c3


----------



## alexisd

Im sure we going to like this game.


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## calvin924597

QTP 3 goodness


----------



## calvin924597

Oblivion FTW!


----------



## Carni4

I just love this game!


































































Even though it has a couple of glitches, it's still great fun!


----------



## TransfuSe

*I love knife only servers.*


----------



## alexisd

Tranfuse you are good in that game ha?


----------



## pauldovi




----------



## rfarris

i like being the gray fox, why cant i turn on AA wit hdr?


----------



## square4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfarris* 
why cant i turn on AA wit hdr?

Because the nVidia G80 is the first nVidia chip to support HDR and AA at the same time.


----------



## shajbot




----------



## dskina

Had the perfect shot. But I ran out of ammo.


----------



## Death




----------



## dskina

I have 6 bullets... that means 6 kills
- Frank Castle aka, The Punisher

Gotta love the long range action.


----------



## Droopz

A couple of choice screens from a multiplayer game a few nights ago.


----------



## TaiDinh

I did not shoot [email protected]

I threw nades at him


----------



## shajbot

Prey


----------



## Aqualan

I put 2 because I liked them both


----------



## dskina

Last screeny before I uninstall. Go really boring after a short while.


----------



## shajbot

GG with OCN members.


----------



## Ctrl Alt D L33t

Episode 1+HDR=SWEET


----------



## shajbot

Peeking through Iron Sight


----------



## TransfuSe

SHE HAS A BIRD!!!! :OO~

I'm bad at this game but I like it.


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TransfuSe*


SHE HAS A BIRD!!!! :OO~

I'm bad at this game but I like it.




Nice.More pics plz.


----------



## waqasr




----------



## wudaddy

Screenshot 1: Devastating effects of the ION cannon in C&C3 Demo.
Screenshot 2: Winning a game in OC.net gungame


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waqasr*












oh how i love the way how unreal carbon really is. look at those brakes and those tires... hahaha


----------



## CalsonicSky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
Wow - that race car looks real.







I wonder how many years now before
you won't be able to tell the difference in a game?

I'd say between now and the next 10 years your question will be answered. DX10 looks pretty amazing.


----------



## Blowie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalsonicSky* 
I'd say between now and the next 10 years your question will be answered. DX10 looks pretty amazing.

making the car real life looking is not the problem, weapons etc. it's to make the background and all NPC etc also real life looking. then you got the feeling you playing an movie or something


----------



## TransfuSe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexisd*


Nice.More pics plz.


I will when I'm not lazy. :O


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TransfuSe*


I will when I'm not lazy. :O


Na you OK.I know you always post some nice shots.


----------



## TransfuSe

Here are some more!!


----------



## hotwarrior42

i play this game all the time


----------



## Geforce man

BF2


----------



## Mr Pink57

pink


----------



## lessthanjake1241




----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hotwarrior42*


http://www.hardwired.hu/img/wg/2/743/Crysis_44.jpg

i play this game all the time


ffs dude, crysis 2 is already out. post something less outdated next time


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hotwarrior42*


i play this game all the time


Wow still? I beat that game like last year.


----------



## eternaldj

Don't know why I have that image. XD


----------



## buster2010

my little enzo runs sweet


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion: Anvil Harbor, almost sunset.


----------



## Namrac

Trackmania: Nations, a sweet free chaotic racing game. Graphics are excellent for a free game.










And a sweet HL2 shot I took, currently my desktop background.

Edit Damn photobucket, they resized 'em... should be 1680 x 1050.


----------



## jamenta

Nice.


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion moon. (Player Mod)


----------



## henrys

Oblivion really have some impressive graphics after some mods:





here's a non-modded oblivion pic for comparison

http://media.pc.gamespy.com/media/70...g_3487080.html


----------



## henrys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TransfuSe* 
SHE HAS A BIRD!!!! :OO~

I'm bad at this game but I like it.



what game is that? It looks fun!


----------



## dskina

Albatross 18


----------



## henrys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
Albatross 18









i see, thanks.

+1 rep


----------



## gonX

ROFL XD TransfuSe your icon in that game... Pedobear


----------



## dskina

Lol, just noticed. He sees you when your sleeping...


----------



## LiNERROR




----------



## Mr Pink57

Close to end of game








The Underworld. The hardest place in GW.

pink


----------



## pablo420

Me back in the trigger happy days...


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

Yay Pwnage









_Dont mind the FPS...........Vista + Crappy ATI Driver = Arghhhhhhh_


----------



## tylerand

Teh pwnz.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tylerand* 
Teh pwnz.

ZOMG!1!


----------



## tylerand

I win =)


----------



## The_Jester

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tylerand* 
I win =)

damn, beaten.


----------



## tylerand

Theres more! I finally pwned that damn flag pole in mario!!


----------



## dskina

Lol. Pwned, indeed.


----------



## dskina

Gonx inspired me.


----------



## tylerand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
Lol. Pwned, indeed.

Yep =).


----------



## Mazeppa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tylerand* 
Theres more! I finally pwned that damn flag pole in mario!!

Awesome game that.


----------



## Rakukojin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*












Just so you know, I love Garou: Mark of the Wolves. It's perhaps the most underrated 2D fighter ever made


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rakukojin*


Just so you know, I love Garou: Mark of the Wolves. It's perhaps the most underrated 2D fighter ever made










We should play sometime. Garou and MSH vs. Street Fighter are my games









Edit:
Further edit: I'm too tired.


----------



## Unknownm

]


----------



## USlatin

Hey Unknown, what game is that?

Ok, since a bunch of you posted more than one here go a couple of mine. Just wish I could upload Gifs but 10MB each...

*Here, from Call of Duty 2*


















*GT2 (the second one took me a few tries)*


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


Hey Unknown, what game is that?


Warrock







Fun game, if you don't mind playing with lots of hackers. I have a couple of Warrock sniper screenies a couple of pages back.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


Warrock







Fun game, if you don't mind playing with lots of hackers. I have a couple of Warrock sniper screenies a couple of pages back.


Why don't you enable some FX options..! theres nice ones in there


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


Why don't you enable some FX options..! theres nice ones in there


I haven't played it in weeks. I got tired of it and I think I might have deleted it. My brother plays it exclusively now, so if you ever want a good tank, I'll give you his screen name.


----------



## Unknownm

*FAKE HDR*



*Motion Blur! EWWW*



*The FX options!*


----------



## Unknownm

3dmark06 Game Test.. Yes the game that isn't good


----------



## Firestorm252

me goofing off in C&C3. 
what you don't see is that i had about 113 firing as my fire support XD


----------



## phxtravis

Bf2


----------



## shajbot

Test Drive Unlimited


----------



## xxpinoyxx

F.E.A.R

blown the dude's head off with a shotgun









Attachment 44558


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion


----------



## j_canna




----------



## gr1mo

COD2 Max setting:


----------



## TransfuSe

I revive this thread with more pictures of my character.

















^^)


----------



## TaiDinh

I haven't played that in a while.


----------



## CravinR1

I couldn't get them all at once, here are a few:


----------



## TaiDinh

RYL2. This picture was taken by my friend last year.


----------



## alexisd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TransfuSe* 
I revive this thread with more pictures of my character.

















^^)

Thank's.Still a good thread for all those nice srceenshoots.Keep them comming.Thank's to all the people how posted here.


----------



## NrGx

Lol, I know im nuub here but hey, I like teh pic...I'll post one of my proness later =p


----------



## SAVAGE!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


I couldn't get them all at once, here are a few:











You like teh torrents ehhh???


----------



## shajbot

8GB worth of soft pr0n







C&C 3


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol that chick is pretty good looking that gives you your misson makes the game worth playing lol.


----------



## dskina

Anybody want to play a game with or against my brother?


----------



## linppan

What game is that?


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linppan* 
What game is that?

Warrock


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


Warrock


Look like a nice game.


----------



## tylerand

Had to resize it...ewww.


----------



## Foobey

EverQuest 2.


----------



## The Fury

Test Drive Unlimited:


----------



## tylerand

Somebody pwns =) (me). My lvl 300 unarmed, im at 306 now =\\.


----------



## hron

Stalker

dont tell me that looks bad


----------



## TaiDinh

Full Dynamic Lightings w/ Everything max out but Lighting Distance @ 1440 x 900.


----------



## hron

oh btw maxed out everything in mine with full dynamic light 1680x1200


----------



## shajbot

Game with OCNer's


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fury*


Test Drive Unlimited:










no counter steering ? must be a vid then...


----------



## The Fury

NO. I put it sideways using handbrake, then pressed pause to take a photo. it aint a video.


----------



## 2long4u

Come on guys where's the city of heros pics?


----------



## shajbot




----------



## 3xtr3m3

Seriously tho i play sometimes...

Edit : Shaj, what game is taht ? Graphics look crazy man...


----------



## shajbot

Here's a link








http://www.steamgames.com/v/index.ph...pId=6880&cc=US


----------



## shajbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3xtr3m3* 









Seriously tho i play sometimes...

Edit : Shaj, what game is taht ? Graphics look crazy man...

LOL I can't imagine just such ownage in Mario!!


----------



## wudaddy

Where do you find Mario on PC?


----------



## Mootsfox

Maxed out.


----------



## QuickSkillz

Damn, the lighting effects look amazing along with the high poly textures. It looks like Crysis might have another contender!


----------



## youngmoney

Full Dynamic Lightings max w/ full settings on everything


----------



## reberto

So pretty, yet so little FPS!


----------



## shajbot

Isn't that a girl in the car?


----------



## Mjolnir

Stalker: 1280x1024, FDL and HDR.


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shajbot* 
Isn't that a girl in the car?









Sadly, no. My guy just has a really ugly shirt


----------



## Mjolnir

More of the lightning effects:


----------



## Stillhouse

Lord of the Rings Online


----------



## Walk_this_way

Couple of Screenshots


----------



## jamenta

Great pics peeps.







Keep them coming.


----------



## cgrado

owning:


----------



## shajbot

Wow, nice score cgrado.


----------



## wudaddy

Some FEAR Combat screenies. I love this game.


----------



## Fusion Racing

i win


----------



## s1rrah

oblivion: RPG eye candy:

...










...










...










...


----------



## The Fury

Stalker:


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion:


----------



## MAXAMOUS

D#mn$t!! :swearing:










always the worst timing..


----------



## Fusion Racing

ahh the joys of funny stuff happening on F.E.A.R - kinda takes away from it being bloody scary


----------



## zacbrain




----------



## lith101




----------



## Mephane

Oblivion !~!


----------



## NrGx

My main char =)


----------



## alexisd

Another one here.Dark messiah.


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mephane* 
Oblivion !~!

Dude! What sword is that?


----------



## Fatal05

I = win


----------



## alexisd

Victory i liked.


----------



## jamenta

very nice.


----------



## Lude

Action Shot - Who says Linux isnt good for games?


----------



## Mootsfox

My Saleen S7 with 1000HP in Test Drive Unlimited. It's fast.


----------



## NrGx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


My Saleen S7 with 1000HP in Test Drive Unlimited. It's fast.











WTB AA plox.


----------



## Mootsfox

I don't have AA on because it's a waste in a racing game doing 250mph. I could get 55fps with no AA or 25fps with 8x AA. I'd rather crash less and have worse graphics, than uber smooth looking crashes.


----------



## Tezzanator

Rescue Rover FTW!


----------



## Lude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


My Saleen S7 with 1000HP in Test Drive Unlimited. It's fast.


I was just doing the same except on 360 earlier. Same color too. I want to drive an S7 so bad.


----------



## vwgti

sorry about pic quality saved it as a jpeg but here u go u guys should know this one, by the way I didnt finish that race was just interested in getting a good screenie...


----------



## Mephane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlaKing*


Dude! What sword is that?


It's a ff7 sword model add-in.

the sword comes in 5 swords which is based on the movie

search http://www.tessource.net/ for it + tons of other mods for oblivion pc


----------



## shajbot

1280x1024 all maxed out, full dynamic lighting.


----------



## alexisd

Star Wars.Taking more screen shots later.


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vwgti* 
sorry about pic quality saved it as a jpeg but here u go u guys should know this one, by the way I didnt finish that race was just interested in getting a good screenie...

I think my S7 would own your civic. However, nice game. I've got the NFSU series for PS2, I need to play them more.


----------



## Mr Pink57

Elite Mission Urgoz and I did finish it.

pink


----------



## Unknownm

AA 8x don't work on some games







, well this has 1158x864 with Sync and AA4x, AF 16x


----------



## Unknownm

here is GT1 with 1280x1024. The emulator supports 60Frames and +

fraps reads 30 frames even though thats hard to believe because the emulator log says 60frames. Anyways it has AA 4x and AF 16x enabled


----------



## Transonic

How's that for a parking spot?


----------



## alexisd

That parking look perfect.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I think my S7 would own your civic. However, nice game. I've got the NFSU series for PS2, I need to play them more.

problem with the S7R with 1000hp is that it gets uber wheel spin... therefore i prefer my Lambo with 686hp, haven't got a screeny though


















GTR2^^


----------



## shajbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
problem with the S7R with 1000hp is that it gets uber wheel spin... therefore i prefer my Lambo with 686hp, haven't got a screeny though


















GTR2^^









How do you take screen in TDU with motion blur and top and bottom black bars?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


How do you take screen in TDU with motion blur and top and bottom black bars?


there is a photo thingy in the pause menu.... just drive around and then press P and choose the photo thing, but this only works if you are just cruising round, not in a race or anything


----------



## The Fury

Then you have to select some advanced options or something.


----------



## v1ruz

Beat That


----------



## Walk_this_way

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Transonic*


How's that for a parking spot?



















Nice....:S


----------



## Lude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I think my S7 would own your civic. However, nice game. I've got the NFSU series for PS2, I need to play them more.

Whatever, S7s dont have VTAK!!!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*


there is a photo thingy in the pause menu.... just drive around and then press P and choose the photo thing, but this only works if you are just cruising round, not in a race or anything


You can also just hit the print screen key while driving and looking at your car. Thats what I do.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


You can also just hit the print screen key while driving and looking at your car. Thats what I do.


yeh that works, its just that doing it the pause menu way is better for finished pics, as you can change some options for the photo and it removes all the HUD and just puts the two black bars on to make it like a photo


----------



## MaKaVeLi

woo


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaKaVeLi*


woo










whoo what? lol










smiley faces are teh win


----------



## Kindredice

This car is a beast,1000hp and hits 250mph,love saleen.I'm sure it would do few more mph if i had an open road.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kindredice*


This car is a beast,1000hp and hits 250mph,love saleen.I'm sure it would do few more mph if i had an open road.











It hits 256 actually







It's fast, but the CC8S will do 265 (268 downhill).


----------



## TransfuSe

This is my friend owning it up. I just bought the game today and I'm really bad. xD


----------



## cgrado

what is that? it looks freaking awesome!


----------



## TransfuSe

Command & Conquer 3

I had my doubts about it, but it's a fun game.


----------



## cgrado

hehe, i would pick it up but i'm saving for 3 things:
speakers (car)
E6600
phone


----------



## alexisd

I have cnc 3 and looking good.Some shot's comming soon.


----------



## TransfuSe

I mainly got it 'cause I needed a new competative game for WCG. I'm hoping to make it to the grand finals in seattle after lots of practice. I'm going to have to pull a few all nighters so I can practice alot more.


----------



## Unknownm

I tried my best, I couldn't get that far

Game running 1280x1024 AA 4x, AF16x


----------



## CalsonicSky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shajbot* 
8GB worth of soft pr0n







C&C 3



shes the chick on that show house!


----------



## CalsonicSky

sorry. i had to throw LIZ in there!!!!! wooo


----------



## TransfuSe

I've got the hang of this game a little more.


----------



## wudaddy

CoD2 Demo.


----------



## TransfuSe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wudaddy* 
CoD2 Demo.

The demo runs like crap for me for some reason. I get like 15 FPS no matter what settings I run it on.


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TransfuSe* 
The demo runs like crap for me for some reason. I get like 15 FPS no matter what settings I run it on.

Driver issue I assume. Have you updated to the latest Forceware drivers?


----------



## TransfuSe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wudaddy* 
Driver issue I assume. Have you updated to the latest Forceware drivers?

no but I tried the new ones and still nothing. Probably 'cause I'm running on vista. ;D


----------



## Droopz

It runs fine for me on the 101.70 drivers in Vista64.


----------



## dubz

aww yeah


----------



## dskina

Lol!


----------



## buster2010

you know your doing good when you start to lap your opponents


----------



## shajbot

Can I say nice butt? LOL jk


----------



## Mootsfox

Buster2010, thats the only race I was able to lap anyone in.


----------



## buster2010

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Buster2010, thats the only race I was able to lap anyone in.

on one of the MV races some guy has the top speed of over 400+mph i have mine upgraded but i still can't find his upgrade shop


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buster2010* 
on one of the MV races some guy has the top speed of over 400+mph i have mine upgraded but i still can't find his upgrade shop

Too many cheaters in that game. Same with the people who have $500 million.


----------



## TransfuSe

I was bored and was playing this in school:



my school computers actually run on c2d\\'s. ;D


----------



## Mr Pink57

3 man trap group in The Underworld.

































Just me and my weapons

pink


----------



## Fusion Racing

GTR2....

ok... its rendered, but the 2 cars and skins are from GTR2, and the skins were made by me


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*











GTR2....

ok... its rendered, but the 2 cars and skins are from GTR2, and the skins were made by me










i remember you giving me thoese cars!!! HAXX 1337 CArs


----------



## Ace of Spades

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CalsonicSky*


sorry. i had to throw LIZ in there!!!!! wooo










Rofl i know LIZ, shes a lovely lady in those pics. Sometimes a bit to dark for me but still hawt


----------



## mikhsoj




----------



## IIowa




----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 

GTR2....

ok... its rendered, but the 2 cars and skins are from GTR2, and the skins were made by me









Wow, awesome GTR2 pic. Thx.


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion (with QP3 & Natural Environments, Enhanced Water, Improved Trees & Flora, Far & Away
Distant Land, etc.)


----------



## ThePope




----------



## alexisd

Bam,jamenta again nice pics.And the gt2 cars look's great too.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexisd*


Bam,jamenta again nice pics.And the gt2 cars look's great too.


Thx alexisd. I look forward to seeing new pics posted in this thread. 
Keep them coming.


----------



## buster2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Too many cheaters in that game. Same with the people who have $500 million.


do you really think people are hacking?


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buster2010*


do you really think people are hacking?


Hmmm, maybe....


----------



## wudaddy

Call of Duty 2 just looks so beautiful.


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion: An Imperial Guard


----------



## Southparkmaniac




----------



## FlaKing

Face to face with a Hellknight:


----------



## End3R

my City of Heroes Character, look like someone familiar?


----------



## Your Arch Rival

Gmod yo!


----------



## wudaddy

I'm playing FEAR at 1280x1024 with everything maxed out (including soft shadows, 2xAA 8xAF) with 71fps average on the stress test.


----------



## Fusion Racing

more GTR2


----------



## TaiDinh

That's right! I was cheating lol


----------



## wudaddy

HL2 Lost Coast 1280x1024 max settings Full HDR 4xAA 16xAF.


----------



## jamenta

Wow.







Amazing pics wudaddy. Thanks.


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


Wow.







Amazing pics wudaddy. Thanks.


No problem I'm glad you like them. I'll keep them coming when I think a game looks good enough.


----------



## shajbot

I'm looking forward to Episode 2 this summer.


----------



## Walk_this_way

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wudaddy*


HL2 Lost Coast 1280x1024 max settings Full HDR 4xAA 16xAF.


Nice pics. Hate how Nvidia can't do HDR + AA


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wudaddy*


HL2 Lost Coast 1280x1024 max settings Full HDR 4xAA 16xAF.


Yeah...! That Church is awesome looking, one of my favorites...

Have you tried Metastasis? Great Mod


----------



## shajbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Walk_this_way*


Nice pics. Hate how Nvidia can't do HDR + AA










That's model shader 2 (Source based game), nvidia and ATI can both do HDR and AA. However, at model shader 3, only nvidia 8-series and ATI with modded driver are able to run HDR and AA.


----------



## Walk_this_way

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


That's model shader 2 (Source based game), nvidia and ATI can both do HDR and AA. However, at model shader 3, only nvidia 8-series and ATI with modded driver are able to run HDR and AA.


Ah, now I remember thanks


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion, Imperial City at Night


----------



## tylerand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Walk_this_way* 
Nice pics. Hate how Nvidia can't do HDR + AA









Doesnt matter if your running at 1920X1200 with HDR


----------



## wudaddy

Alright some more screenies.


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion, Imperial City shots at night:


----------



## FlaKing

F*ck me I miss Oblivion.


----------



## ThePope

^_^ AWSOME PICS Jamenta


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThePope*


^_^ AWSOME PICS Jamenta


Thx.









Note, both those pics require player mods tho. heh.


----------



## Delphi

Heres me playing some oblivion. Not bad for a 7600GT (but i got a big oc







)


----------



## Mazeppa

Oblivion


----------



## zacbrain

SPLINTER CELL chaos theory


----------



## Walk_this_way

CnC 3, GR:AW and Company of Heroes


----------



## Minea

Me playing me some DoW: Dark Crusade

Before.... And After

Fun with Monoliths.


----------



## jamenta

^Nice.


----------



## alexisd

I liked too.


----------



## mirage.

was that a nuke? I'm not familiar with DoW


----------



## henrys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mirage.* 
was that a nuke? I'm not familiar with DoW

it's just someone's HQ exploded.

Enough of the necrons! Here are some chaos screenshots. enjoy


----------



## alexisd

Nice shot's henry.Thank's keep comming.


----------



## NrGx

My last WoW one since I quit.


----------



## SAVAGE!!!

Inside the compund in CSS With DOF 2.0!!


----------



## Penicilyn

Test Drive Unlimited, that car is unprotected sex on wheels..


----------



## Nauree

Vanguard


----------



## Snownation




----------



## henrys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snownation* 


wow, what game is that? the graphic is so good!


----------



## Hydro

looks like source or HL2 or GMOD?


----------



## LiquidSwords

Surfin the F35...


----------



## Snownation

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hydro* 
looks like source or HL2 or GMOD?

A custom map i made in CSS.


----------



## TearEmUp~!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiquidSwords* 
Surfin the F35...


























Is that BF2142 Northern Strike?


----------



## Hydro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snownation* 
A custom map i made in CSS.

Thought so looks nice well done


----------



## trendy

hehehehe, i love enemy territory. old game engines rock.


----------



## tylerand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *henrys*


wow, what game is that? the graphic is so good!


Half life 2 episode 1?


----------



## Blowie

ET rocks the world, especially because of that Q3 engine. their is still no engine that works as great as the Q3/ET engine with physics....


----------



## JoBlo69

here is a screen of me playing C&C3...


----------



## phantomgrave

Here's some shot of me playing Guild Wars.


----------



## StormX2

These pictures takein from Dark age of Camelot


----------



## Hydro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phantomgrave* 
Here's some shot of me playing Guild Wars.





































Thats prophecies right?


----------



## phantomgrave

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hydro* 
Thats prophecies right?

correct


----------



## Unknownm

here


----------



## Hydro

whats with all the blurring? illegal much!?


----------



## Y3K

hehe, had to do it... PWENT!

http://img402.imageshack.us/my.php?i...ted3001eg0.jpg


----------



## Hydro

526fps HOLLY SHIZZWAZZA!


----------



## Fatal05

A DoW: DC assasinate match. Three commanders hiding together


----------



## shajbot

The Rundown


----------



## Y3K

HElls yea! Test Drive unlimited FTW!

And yes, i'm getting 200+ FPS with a X800







(moded)


----------



## JoeUbi

HL2: Lost Coast @ 1280x1024, 8x AA/16x AF, HDR = Enabled. 1 Word. Beautiful.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hydro*


whats with all the blurring? illegal much!?


so you can't see my p0rn lolz, nah. I blurred it because it's easy to find the games than looking @ 187034832 things


----------



## Walk_this_way

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


HL2: Lost Coast @ 1280x1024, 8x AA/16x AF, HDR = Enabled. 1 Word. Beautiful.


Nice pics, but lol at the headless man in pic 3.....


----------



## TaiDinh

Say, "Bye bye doggies."


----------



## trendy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blowie* 
ET rocks the world, especially because of that Q3 engine. their is still no engine that works as great as the Q3/ET engine with physics....

Man, I completely agree. Although, it's hard to believe that you can "bounce" in real life (referring to trickjumping in etpro/q3 lol)


----------



## TheHoff

My character in titan quest.


----------



## Mr Pink57

pink


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion, Ruined Tail Companion (From player mod)


----------



## TheHoff

I know it's nothing special, but i was bored.
700th Post.


----------



## Mazeppa

Meeting the thieves


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


I know it's nothing special, but i was bored.
700th Post.










Or, 4th?


----------



## Twinnuke

Its funny when u do ~ killall 
It kills everything MUAHAHAA


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


Or, 4th?


700th of the topic.


----------



## Fusion Racing

drifting is fun


----------



## phantomgrave

More Guild Wars from last night.


----------



## tylerand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


700th of the topic.


You a crazy off topic fan?


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion, on horse just west of Imperial City:


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion: Traveling on horseback from the Imperial City to Bravil:


----------



## Criswell




----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Criswell*












I love that mission.


----------



## Criswell

Yea very fun(ny) quest.

I also like it how I'm in dark brotherhood gear and they're all like ***?

Also what was funny is I went upstairs and all of a sudden I hear a sword and a moan, went downstairs and the tall dark elf was invisible and had a sword out.


----------



## CuriouslyHigh

+rep to anyone who guesses what my favorite game is.


----------



## dskina

Command & Conquer: Tiberian Sun?


----------



## CuriouslyHigh

So close.


----------



## dskina

Command & Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars?


----------



## CuriouslyHigh

Oh, you jumped it. See, those are both CNC's but they are RTS. (major hint)

Look closer at the perspective.


----------



## unknownSCL

i think its C&C3..


----------



## dskina

Renegade














If not, then I give up.


----------



## TaiDinh

Command & Conquer: Tiberian Sun Firestorm? Though I think it's renegade. Isn't it the only series that plays single player like regular FPS?


----------



## BLKKROW

random dod server in 10 min


----------



## CuriouslyHigh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
Renegade














If not, then I give up.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
Command & Conquer: Tiberian Sun Firestorm? Though I think it's renegade. Isn't it the only series that plays single player like regular FPS?


Command and Conquer Renegade, the popular FPS game based on the original Command and Conquer smash hit RTS that succeeded Dune II, by Westwood Studious. You are correct. Renegade is old, sporting the 2001 W3D engine which gives suprisingly good detail at incredibly modest hardware demand (A Hewlett packard with 256 megs of RAM, a p4, and onboard video run it on highest settings). Renegade is known for it's unique gameplay, much unlike any other RTS.

+rep to both of you


----------



## XxXSpitfireXxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CuriouslyHigh* 
Oh, you jumped it. See, those are both CNC's but they are RTS. (major hint)

Look closer at the perspective.

Zero hour ?

Edit : Nevermind, someone guessed it.


----------



## TheHoff

I knew it was renegade but you guys already got it.


----------



## CuriouslyHigh

Man, you can't tell a RTS from a FPS? Seriously?

I mean, I don't expect everyone here to be a religious CNC nut (KANE LIVES IN DEATH) like me, but that's not too hard ...


----------



## CuriouslyHigh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxXSpitfireXxX* 
Zero hour ?

Edit : Nevermind, someone guessed it.

Zero Hour was an expansion for Generals, the second 3-D RTS produced by Westwood/EALA and the first 3-D CNC, also the birth of the SAGE engine which replaced the 3-D RTS "EBFD" Engine seen in "Emperor: Battle for Dune".


----------



## TheHoff

I just got C&C 3 yesterday I'll get a picture of me playing later today. Playing it withe every thing on high and Level 1 AA.


----------



## TheHoff

My new favorite game.


----------



## Snownation

Tiberium Wars is beautiful.
Especially the chasms levels near the end of the campaigns.

But yeah, that game was Renegade. I would know because i bought the Decade pack, and played through all the games. Man, that was an experience.


----------



## jman888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
Oblivion (with QP3 & Natural Environments, Enhanced Water, Improved Trees & Flora, Far & Away
Distant Land, etc.)




























That looks amazing. How does it run?


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jman888* 
That looks amazing. How does it run?

It runs ... good.

The mods do tax my CPU & GPU but at an acceptable level. I plan on overclocking
soon which will help. I also did some amount of tweaking based
on Koroush Gazi's tweak guide (link is in my OBLIVION MOD FAQ, see sig).

To be safe, I would get an 8800 GPU or equivalent if you really want a smooth
ride.


----------



## jamenta

Here are pics in and around Topal Island from the Topal Island Mod:


----------



## alexisd

Thank's,Jamenta i enjoy your pics.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexisd* 
Thank's,Jamenta i enjoy your pics.

Cool!


----------



## ChinMusic

I was lookin back in my screenies of L2 and I found this one... Lol the titles are great.


----------



## jamenta

^ Wow, cool pic. Thx.


----------



## trendy




----------



## TheHoff

A bad picture of me using the Ion Cannon in C&C 3.


----------



## phxtravis

This sucks....


----------



## jman888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
It runs ... good.

The mods do tax my CPU & GPU but at an acceptable level. I plan on overclocking
soon which will help. I also did some amount of tweaking based
on Koroush Gazi's tweak guide (link is in my OBLIVION MOD FAQ, see sig).

To be safe, I would get an 8800 GPU or equivalent if you really want a smooth
ride.

What setttings is
it


----------



## Unknownm

here is mine


----------



## Walk_this_way




----------



## dskina

My brother having a little fun with his new PSG-1.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


My brother having a little fun with his new PSG-1.









whats your user name on Warrock? u want to play a server or something?


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


whats your user name on Warrock? u want to play a server or something?


My brother plays a whole lot more than I do. His ingame name is blashyrk. He's always looking for someone pwn with. As long as your a good flagger and can keep up with his kill count (hopefully not his death count







), it's all good with him.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jman888*


What setttings is 
it


Well even if I gave you my settings you really need to tailor Oblivion to
your rig. Go here for a real good guide:

Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion Tweak Guide
http://www.tweakguides.com/Oblivion_1.html


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion


----------



## shajbot

HL2 never looks so good.


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


HL2 never looks so good.




What level is that?


----------



## shajbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wudaddy*


What level is that?


Water Hazard, right before you catch up with Alyx at Mesa East.


----------



## Hailscott

This is with my 2 6800GS. Flying in to Oakland International


----------



## Mazeppa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


Water Hazard, right before you catch up with Alyx at Mesa East.


Water Hazard, definitely one of my favourite levels that is.


----------



## Walk_this_way

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hailscott*











This is with my 2 6800GS. Flying in to Oakland International


What's the pic of?


----------



## Kindredice

BigBad


----------



## wudaddy

NFS Carbon
FEAR ending scene
Virtual Tennis 3


----------



## Hailscott

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Walk_this_way*


What's the pic of?


Me landing a 737 @ Oakland International Airport. Microsoft Flight Simulator X


----------



## Laser Blade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hailscott*


Me landing a 737 @ Oakland International Airport. Microsoft Flight Simulator X










its a 747


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


HL2: Lost Coast @ 1280x1024, 8x AA/16x AF, HDR = Enabled. 1 Word. Beautiful.


Lol...so much better when people use thumbnails


----------



## Hailscott

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Laser Blade*









its a 747










My bad 747


----------



## Criswell

Supreme Commanderrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Lol...so much better when people use thumbnails










Yea, I hate it when people don't use them lol


----------



## thydevil

Me playing Samurai Shodown 5, a very fun fighting game


----------



## ravicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tylerand*


NFSMW, dont make fun of the pixels










NFSC Pwns you in every way possible(Graphics Wise)








BTW I jacked up the graphics for this picture, but I'm just showing potential, so it doesn't matter. I still get 20 fps


----------



## pjlietz

Here's one from last night, it's been resized from 1920x1200.


----------



## jamenta

nice pics guys. Thx


----------



## Walk_this_way

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
Here's one from last night, it's been resized from 1920x1200.










Mmmm....Supcom on a C2D + 8800........


----------



## alexisd

Great pics.Thank's to all the posters.


----------



## phantomgrave

Some more shots from Guild Wars:
Me on a ship in my, what I like to call, Stripper Armor










Me before the Rollerbettle Racing


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phantomgrave*


Some more shots from Guild Wars:
Me on a ship in my, what I like to call, Stripper Armor










Me before the Rollerbettle Racing



I haven't play GW in a while, where is the ROLLERBEETLE RACING.


----------



## phantomgrave

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


I haven't play GW in a while, where is the ROLLERBEETLE RACING.










I think it's only going on right now (It's like GW 2yr birthday). I get there by boat traveling to "Great Temple of Balthazar" and talking to the "RollerBeetle Trainer". Then he takes you to the place shown in the pic, with other rollerbeetles. You can customize them too like with flames, 8 ball, checkerboard, and other crap for 100 coins. And then you talk to another guy, and your sent to go race other beetles for Rewards.


----------



## TaiDinh

Oblivion
Guess what I am doing to the King's heir!


----------



## That_guy3

I wonder...


----------



## GaarBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Oblivion
Guess what I am doing to the King's heir!










S&M?


----------



## Mr Pink57

Before









After

pink


----------



## Laser Blade




----------



## Walk_this_way

Star Wars: Empire At War and The Longest Journey


----------



## Namrac

Quake 4.


----------



## jamenta

Church at night shots:


----------



## LopsidedMocha

css!


----------



## wudaddy

Drifting in NFS Carbon.
Getting stuck on a bush in Test Drive Unlimited


----------



## jamenta

Beasts & Beauty


----------



## That_guy3

I loved that mission where you had to get rid of that scamp staff!


----------



## That_guy3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wudaddy* 
Drifting in NFS Carbon.
Getting stuck on a bush in Test Drive Unlimited









yeah I hate that too, I was in the middle of a pursuit, and I got stuck and had to pay a $10,000 fine.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *That_guy3* 
I loved that mission where you had to get rid of that scamp staff!

Yep! That's the one!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wudaddy* 
Drifting in NFS Carbon.
Getting stuck on a bush in Test Drive Unlimited









I got to 30% completed before I found the world's greatest button... the "B" key. It resets your car onto the road.


----------



## Unknownm

I forgot to enable AA but AF is running 16x


----------



## Criswell

LFS FTW!

That is such a fun game to race with others online.


----------



## Snownation

There's AA for LFS?


----------



## TheHoff

C&C 3.


----------



## Criswell

*Sh-- happens when you party naked.*


















I just liked the lighting on this one.


----------



## TaiDinh




----------



## CuriouslyHigh

That looks like EverQuest (1) but in greater detail.

**** I said everquest.

*goes into post-everquest-addiction withdrawl*

OMGZZZ


----------



## Walk_this_way

Naa, that's just the arena in Oblivion


----------



## Syrillian

can't use this emplacement..


...oh well, still a higher ground to fire downrange.....


----------



## shajbot

BF2 Operation BLACK HAWK DOWN


----------



## jamenta

Nice shots guys. That tank shot is great!


----------



## Mr Pink57

Me farming. 130hp Dervish

pink


----------



## TheHoff

I tried doing that solo farming with my ele back in the 55hp days. Worked but I got too bored to go through with it.


----------



## CuriouslyHigh

Is oblivion like everquest? Is it a MMORPG?

I WANT IT OMGZZZ

AAH! AHH!!!

*everquest withdrawls like whoa*


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CuriouslyHigh*


Is oblivion like everquest? Is it a MMORPG?

I WANT IT OMGZZZ

AAH! AHH!!!

*everquest withdrawls like whoa*


Oblivion is only single player. I have never played Everquest.

In Oblivion, you move by WASD and can attack monsters by getting close to them and left click.

Games like, "-Clicks on monster - Character runs up and auto attacks" sucks.

If only someone created a Oblivion P2P Mod, the game would own even more. Single player still added more holes into my socks


----------



## Walk_this_way

Oblivion is SP only.....

G.R.A.W


----------



## adam144

Nah Oblivion is an offline RPG. It is pretty massive though!


----------



## CuriouslyHigh

An ...

offline RPG ... ?

What is the point of that?


----------



## TheHoff

I just started playing F.E.A.R online about 1 1/2 months ago. My best round so far.


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CuriouslyHigh* 
An ...

offline RPG ... ?

What is the point of that?


I don't think you could play oblivion anyway.


----------



## CuriouslyHigh

Not with this rig, no, but check my profile, I am building a MUCH better one.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adam144*


Nah Oblivion is an offline RPG. It is pretty massive though!


Heh. Well there are a lot of games that are offline. hee hee. But I 
felt a bit the same about Oblivion at first. Not MMO!?

But you get over it as you start playing the game and going on the
quests. It's still a great game.


----------



## calvin924597

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Oblivion is only single player. I have never played Everquest.

In Oblivion, you move by WASD and can attack monsters by getting close to them and left click.

Games like, "-Clicks on monster - Character runs up and auto attacks" sucks.

If only someone created a Oblivion P2P Mod, the game would own even more. Single player still added more holes into my socks










No, you have to attack manually.


----------



## Kris88




----------



## alexisd

Nice car kris88=


----------



## CuriouslyHigh

I still can't believe there is a point to a single-player RPG game like oblivion. Of course I will get it just to see the graphics. But man, getting a 1337 level 2946890 character on that but being all alone would feel to me like a sinful waste.

I need an MMORPG. I am going into EverQuest withdrawls. I dream about it now.

God, I loved that game. It was my life. I knew the EQ towns so much better than I know the town I live in.


----------



## Kris88




----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calvin924597*


No, you have to attack manually.


That's what I meant by manually. Getting close and click instead of clicking on the monster and let your character auto move to it and leave you to set back and watch.

Oblivion seems endless though.


----------



## jamenta

>>God, I loved that game. It was my life. I knew the EQ towns so much
>> better than I know the town I live in.

LOL


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CuriouslyHigh* 
I still can't believe there is a point to a single-player RPG game like oblivion. Of course I will get it just to see the graphics. But man, getting a 1337 level 2946890 character on that but being all alone would feel to me like a sinful waste.

I need an MMORPG. I am going into EverQuest withdrawls. I dream about it now.

God, I loved that game. It was my life. I knew the EQ towns so much better than I know the town I live in.

Gunbound with me!









Gunbound @ www.ijji.com

A two years vet is back! Chick(en) rank.


----------



## jamenta




----------



## wudaddy

Super Mario 3 FTW!!


----------



## jamenta

^Awesome!


----------



## trendy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wudaddy*


Super Mario 3 FTW!!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Oh man, I LOVE THAT GAME! Hour upon hours spent in front of the TV playing that when I was like 10.


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trendy*


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Oh man, I LOVE THAT GAME! Hour upon hours spent in front of the TV playing that when I was like 10.


Well, to anyone who wishes to play it on their PC, its free here.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## pestario

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nauree*


Vanguard











wow love how you did the interface with the chat and auction tabs. please tell a Vanguard newb how you did that.


----------



## Mazeppa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wudaddy*


Well, to anyone who wishes to play it on their PC, its free here.


Awesome, thanks for that.


----------



## wudaddy

You guessed it...this game is becoming more addicting than CSS lawl.


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

i got owned xD


----------



## jman888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shajbot* 
Water Hazard, right before you catch up with Alyx at Mesa East.

YOU RUINED THE LEVEL FOR ME. Im also stuck what do i do?


----------



## jman888

Old games ftw. 
My igp can handle it well too... (even if fraps killed it.


----------



## jman888

That one shiny one looks cool especially for Dx7??









Saw that and thought Oh SHI---








Ok. I spent 256 Hours Playing that level. Either somethings wrong or i suck


----------



## Mazeppa

Serious Sam! Those games are so much fun.


----------



## Your Arch Rival

*edit*


----------



## ThePope




----------



## jman888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mazeppa* 
Serious Sam! Those games are so much fun.

Yes. Serious sam is awesome.


----------



## jamenta




----------



## Unknownm

bots are harder than u think


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


bots are harder than u think


What ever happened to self respect?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


What ever happened to self respect?


I'm not getting you?

These bots have like Super Speed on! (By me). They have just machine guns so here I am with my handgun vs super fast machine gun bots


----------



## Yahtzee




----------



## NrGx




----------



## Mebby

What game is that?


----------



## phantomgrave

haha, it said 1337 Holy Damage


----------



## tylerand

Lol, i guess im not the only one that got a 1337 crit before. I once crit 1337 on holy light, i will try and find the pic =).


----------



## jamenta




----------



## sepheronx

perfect dark source


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sepheronx*


perfect dark zero


How did you get that screenshot? I thought it was just for X360?


----------



## sepheronx

LOL stupid me, just noticed, I mean Source..... Perfect Dark Source.


----------



## jamenta




----------



## Gearbox




----------



## phantomgrave

Just remembered I had this screenshot from Oblivion...


----------



## jamenta

Cool!


----------



## phantomgrave

Here's another screeny I just took, with my new Phinix UI Looks great, this is a definitely must have!


----------



## jamenta




----------



## phantomgrave

Taken after walking into Cloud Ruler Temple
About to do the "Spies" quest.


----------



## jamenta

Nice.


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion pics I posted a while back, but I think are so good, worth
reposting!


----------



## JoeUbi

Too. Much. Oblivion.

Let's see some change of pace... lol


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


Too. Much. Oblivion.

Let's see some change of pace... lol


LOL.









I was just thinking that. I bought COD2 about a month ago and want
to break it out. Maybe tonight.









Also order Caesars IV.


----------



## Gearbox

HAHA, you looked!


----------



## Southparkmaniac




----------



## TheHoff

Ouch


----------



## nigel

AHHHHHHHHHH SH.T......IT BURNS


----------



## TaiDinh

One of my favorites shots from STALKER.
Rawr.


----------



## jamenta

^That is one ugly MF.


----------



## zacbrain




----------



## jamenta

^gruesome. Glad it's just a game.


----------



## TheHoff

Alot of nice ones zacbrain.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


^gruesome. Glad it's just a game.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


Alot of nice ones zacbrain.


thx guys


----------



## The_Snyper

Some BF2 Fun. Gotta love idiot medics on the other team just handing you kills on a platter.

I feel somewhat guilty about this.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Snyper*


Some BF2 Fun. Gotta love idiot medics on the other team just handing you kills on a platter.

I feel somewhat guilty about this.


Go to church next sunday.


----------



## The_Snyper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


Go to church next sunday.










Not THAT guilty.


----------



## dskina

I feel sorry for the guy with 93 deaths.


----------



## Campin Carl

Goldeneye: Source


----------



## jamenta

^Wow, that is real clean.


----------



## Criswell

Game: Test Drive Unlimited
Weapon of Choice: Lamborghini Murcielago
Name: CR1SWELL (Yea that's a 1.)

Just met some random people and went cruisin' around Hawai'i.




























Remind me to turn AA on in the game, I don't realize how ugly the edges are until I take a screenie, :F


----------



## jamenta

Hey, can I buy one of those?


----------



## JoeUbi

What do you do in TDU?


----------



## Namrac




----------



## NOT

Aces High2
hitechcreations.com








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## trendy

I admin for a Enemy Territory server. . . this is some n00blar trying to hack on our server. He was pwnt by a little specing and PB screenshots ^_^


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trendy*











I admin for a Enemy Territory server. . . this is some n00blar trying to hack on our server. He was pwnt by a little specing and PB screenshots ^_^


Isn't that game free?


----------



## JoeUbi

Yes, it is free.


----------



## grunion

Well I had no internet for 2 weeks so I thought I'd get some single player action in, finished FEAR finally. I hate the little girl, she scares the crap outta me. LOL..RTFM
Check out the OCN branded Cobra







*** with these tiny screens


----------



## trendy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


Isn't that game free?


Yep. It's probably one of the best free games out there. It was supposed to be an expansion pack for RTCW, but they decided to release it as a stand-alone online multiplayer instead.

Very fun to play too.


----------



## minor_kill

theres alot more stuff on myst than i thought i thought myst was dead i have the original hardest+ shortest game ever if you know where the magic page is


----------



## shajbot

Yay








Yay









Nawh!!


----------



## CuriouslyHigh

What game are those from?


----------



## shajbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CuriouslyHigh*


What game are those from?


BF2142


----------



## cgrado

lawl at your artifacts shajbot.


----------



## KloroFormd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgrado*


lawl at your artifacts shajbot.


Naw mang, that's the card's leetness showing.


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KloroFormd*


Naw mang, that's the card's leetness showing.


V-tec just kicked in yo!


----------



## shajbot




----------



## KloroFormd

It's VTEC....


----------



## dskina




----------



## shajbot

Krolf


----------



## KloroFormd

Attachment 47133

Not really a game, but a 177KB graphics demo that generates all textures on load.

The bridges move like snakes...

The shot was taken towards the end of the demo, after the rest of the CITY collapses in all kinds of polygonal/RTL glory.


----------



## Criswell

lol vtec


----------



## Walk_this_way

vtec?


----------



## jamenta




----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Walk_this_way*


vtec?


Honda's varible valve timing for higher end engines. It's a joke because lots of honda noob car "modders" (ricers) think VTEC will make their 2L engine make 800hp.


----------



## prestontrogden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Honda's varible valve timing for higher end engines. It's a joke because lots of honda noob car "modders" (ricers) think VTEC will make their 2L engine make 800hp.


wow someone would actually believe that? of course they do want their cars to sound like weed-eaters so there u go


----------



## Mr. E

Even though I love Oblivion, i'm gonna be a little daring and NOT post an Oblivion pic
















Behold Infernal (images are slightly worse than the actual screens, had to convert to jpeg and reduce size so I could post em







)

Attachment 47156

Attachment 47157


----------



## kilmar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prestontrogden* 
wow someone would actually believe that? of course they do want their cars to sound like weed-eaters so there u go

I used to be a VTEC lover. Had a 2000 Accord with VTEC. Sold it and switched to American Muscle. '06 Mustang GT FTW!


----------



## TheHoff

Me in a town in Nightfall.


----------



## alexisd

OMG we in the 91 page.Congrats to all the posters for your time and great games screen shoots.


----------



## KloroFormd

Attachment 47207

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Honda's varible valve timing for higher end engines. It's a joke because lots of honda noob car "modders" (ricers) think VTEC will make their 2L engine make 800hp.


VTEC loses it's advantage against a slightly-modded SI engine anyways, and since the SI engine is less complex than the variable-valve timing bullshiz, you can push those engines harder.

Think of it as an overclocked processor with less cache.


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KloroFormd*


VTEC loses it's advantage against a slightly-modded SI engine anyways, and since the SI engine is less complex than the variable-valve timing bullshiz, you can push those engines harder.

Think of it as an overclocked processor with less cache.


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


Isn't that game free?


Yep. Enemy Territory is really fun IMO for being a free game. Hard to find a good server though.


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*












LOL after 91 pages off topic.I give a break in this nice thread.


----------



## KloroFormd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*












Fixed it.


----------



## myresolution_72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


Me in a town in Nightfall.


Sweet, I have a level 20 Dervish. Want to play together?


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KloroFormd*


Fixed it.










Thank's any ways.And thank's for the pics.


----------



## shajbot




----------



## KloroFormd

Attachment 47208
Fable on my integrated 6100 (taken before 7600GT arrived)

Attachment 47209
Not a game, but a strange error that popped up that I believe was for SpyBot.


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*






That is the best part IMO. I loved that psuedo car/go-kart thing.


----------



## KloroFormd

Attachment 47217

Plasma Pong.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KloroFormd* 
Attachment 47217

Plasma Pong.

I love that game.


----------



## shajbot




----------



## alexisd

Shajbot wath a great pics,i loved.


----------



## jamenta

Armourer shopkeeper in the Imperial City


----------



## prestontrogden

prey


----------



## jamenta

^cool


----------



## Xero.

It's callled photoshop. Highest quality .jpg 342kb at 1280x1024.

I'm playing a game called argue with your girlfriend and lose no matter what. I'd give a screeny and all, but, I doubt you wanna see a phone and a broken piece of wood.


----------



## prestontrogden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xero.* 
It's callled photoshop. Highest quality .jpg 342kb at 1280x1024.

I'm playing a game called argue with your girlfriend and lose no matter what. I'd give a screeny and all, but, I doubt you wanna see a phone and a broken piece of wood.

?? are u saying that wasnt a pic of prey? or what?


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


Armourer shopkeeper in the Imperial City











I dunno why, but I hate this guy. Used to give me attitude.


----------



## JoeUbi

That guy is staring at me funny...


----------



## jamenta




----------



## prestontrogden

that "dude" looks like a hermaphrodite


----------



## jamenta

You never know.


----------



## Namrac

MORE OBLIVION PICS. (I know, I know)









And here's one of Shivering Isles


----------



## shajbot

Game with binormassasin.


----------



## jamenta

Wow, those Oblivion pics. Is that with Qarls III? Because it sure looks like it.


----------



## alexisd

Arma,the new game from atari.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
Wow, those Oblivion pics. Is that with Qarls III? Because it sure looks like it.

Not Qarls, no. Not sure all the mods I've stuck on it... all I know is it's purty.


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Not Qarls, no. Not sure all the mods I've stuck on it... all I know is it's purty.









Are you using any interface mods? It looks different for some reason. Then again, I haven't played in months and I'm about to start up again once I pick up the boxed copy of Knights of the Nine.


----------



## prestontrogden

shajbot: pics of game not ur score, every score has been beaten by someones else.


----------



## TheHoff

Notice the party size limit of 4. I have 7 people in my party.


----------



## Unknownm

Here is mine


----------



## Unknownm

once again but with Q4


----------



## That_guy3

my TVR Sagaris
and my Kawasaki Ninja


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *That_guy3* 
















my TVR Sagaris
and my Kawasaki Ninja

What game? It looks so nice.


----------



## SAVAGE!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *That_guy3* 
















my TVR Sagaris
and my Kawasaki Ninja

I am guessing you have AF forced? Looks good.


----------



## shajbot

It's Test Drive Unlimited.


----------



## Warrior1986

Test Drive Unlimited

Edit - LOL, beat by shajbot by a few seconds


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
What game? It looks so nice.

Its Test Drive Unklimed!


----------



## bobcool




----------



## shajbot

Wow, what game is that bobcool. And why would you need to kill 15 Bishops?...


----------



## That_guy3

ohhh nice cell factor


----------



## KloroFormd

Attachment 47416Attachment 47417Attachment 47418

Postal 2: Share the Pain


----------



## That_guy3

good times postal always had horrible graphics though


----------



## Krlll

*X3 Reunion.*
Everything maxed.
Can reduce my FPS to 25-40 if I attack them in their home sector and they start going crazy.LOL


----------



## Walk_this_way

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krlll* 
*X3 Reunion.*
Everything maxed.
Can reduce my FPS to 25-40 if I attack them in their home sector and they start going crazy.LOL

Been meaning to buy this game!! Looks quite pretty!


----------



## Krlll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Walk_this_way* 
Been meaning to buy this game!! Looks quite pretty!

Its a great game,as with most great games though you have to devote lots of time.
I used to play it all the time,gets addictive,you can fly into battle with your own fleets of ships and all sorts after you have played enough.

*Edit:*Added some action shots to make it look more exciting.


----------



## TheHoff

Just a little useless glitch.


----------



## Ictinike

EQ2 - Echo's Of Faydwer


----------



## jamenta

Snapshots from Caesar's IV. Of all city builder games I've played, this
one is the best yet.


----------



## SAVAGE!!!

TDU I love this game


----------



## Unknownm

Bf2 @ 1440x900 with AA 2x and AF 16x

This is the weird part.. I enabled Vsync (well I think) and I get this:
min: 60 Frames
Max: 100 Frames


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
Snapshots from Caesar's IV. Of all city builder games I've played, this
one is the best yet.









Caesar IV! I <3 Caesar III, I'm definately gonna try IV. Wow I totally forgot about this when I got my this computer... I was like *cry* my computer can't play Caesar IV, now this computer can. YAY!


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeUbi* 
Caesar IV! I <3 Caesar III, I'm definately gonna try IV. Wow I totally forgot about this when I got my this computer... I was like *cry* my computer can't play Caesar IV, now this computer can. YAY!

I really have enjoyed the Caesar series, even more so than Simcity. And they really did an even better job with Caesar IV. Graphics and animations are much improved (as you can see) and gameplay is even better, more
interesting combinations of economics and building placements, etc. And the city walls and towers are cool.


----------



## That_guy3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAVAGE!!!* 
TDU I love this game


















nice!


----------



## shajbot




----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*





WHOA, WHOA!

I am missing out on HL.


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## Warrior1986

You have the IMG tages reversed.


----------



## kennymester

Scrin Pwnage!!!


----------



## shajbot

Couple shots from Lost Planet Demo DX9, rendered with system in my sig. Everything max, 4AA, 16AF, 1280x960


----------



## Mazeppa

Nice. I'm going to download the Lost Planet demo now.


----------



## shellofinsanity

Medal of Honor Pacfic Assault


----------



## shajbot

Boss defeated


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Who knows where this is?









And UT!!!!1!11!!!1


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Yup, you guessed it.

I'm in school, so I know the graphics are awful.


Well, just to rub it in and continue my old post









I ended up having a 17-1 score.


----------



## shellofinsanity

[FDG]Explosion said:


> Who knows where this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like Isengurard and the elf has the white tree of gundor on its robe so ill have to with LOTRO


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shellofinsanity*


That looks like Isengurard and the elf has the white tree of gundor on its robe so ill have to with LOTRO


Guess again


----------



## Dwezal

pwnt?


----------



## TheHoff

shellofinsanity said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> Who knows where this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like Isengurard and the elf has the white tree of gundor on its robe so ill have to with LOTRO
> 
> Isn't that the Forgemaster quest in the FoW in Guildwars?


----------



## TheShehanigan

Yes, it's GW. Don't know the quest but it's GW.


----------



## TheHoff

TitanQuest, and 2 from TrackMania Nations.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheHoff* 
TitanQuest, and 2 from TrackMania Nations.









Haha nice maps in TMN.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

TheHoff said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shellofinsanity*
> 
> Isn't that the Forgemaster quest in the FoW in Guildwars?
> 
> Thats not Forgemaster or FoW...


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


Thats not Forgemaster or FoW...










I noticed that it looks nothing like FoW after i posted so i just left it there.


----------



## TaiDinh

ijji Gunbound
Ownage ~


----------



## tangjuice81

Microsoft Flight Sim X is where I'm at!


----------



## JoeUbi

Such a low resolution! I really hope that is scaled..


----------



## wudaddy

How do you guys capture screenshots with Oblivion? My Prt Scr method of pasting into Paint doesn't work with that game somehow, and F10 for FRAPS don't work either..


----------



## Warrior1986

You have to enable it in the Oblivion.ini file.

Go to My Documents, then My Games, then Oblivion. There you should see a file name Oblivion.ini

Open it up, do Ctrl + F and search for AllowScreenShot. When you find it, change the 0 to 1.

Now, whenever you hit Print Screen, it will save a screenshot in BMP format in your C:\\Program Files\\Bethesda Software\\Oblivion directory.


----------



## jamenta

Some of my first pics of LOTR Online. So far I'm enjoying it. The graphics not quite Oblivion level, but are acceptable:


----------



## That_guy3




----------



## That_guy3

a true black man!


----------



## jamenta




----------



## shajbot




----------



## Unknownm

h/o and let me get screen shot!


----------



## TaiDinh




----------



## Shadowrunner340

oh yeah....


----------



## Unstableiser

Completely vanilla Oblivion.


----------



## Warrior1986

Ewww....get some mods on that vanilla







At the very least Qarl's Texture Pack 3 and Natural Environments.


----------



## bobcool




----------



## Hatters

What game is that?


----------



## bobcool

cellfactor


----------



## Hatters

Dual wield Snipers???


----------



## bobcool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hatters* 
Dual wield Snipers???

yep


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


Who knows where this is?











Im gonna tell you guys now...

Its in teh Underworld.


----------



## jamenta




----------



## jamenta

I predict LOTR Online will be HUGE. Eventually eclipsing WoW.


----------



## shajbot

Headshot!


----------



## Boris4ka

What I played today:


----------



## Warrior1986

Yay, I was second best on the T's.


----------



## jamenta




----------



## wudaddy

Oblivion.


----------



## wudaddy

More Oblivion.


----------



## wudaddy

Even more.


----------



## henrys

dawn of war screenshot

http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z...relic00149.jpg


----------



## jamenta




----------



## TheHoff

Me tossing bodies around in Titan Quest.


----------



## TransfuSe




----------



## jman888

trans. what is that?


Me Trying to work on headshots. (47% Heashots..)


----------



## jman888

Dang my accuracys perty bad when i only aim for head (But miss and hit torso because they move. Oh well.)
Also i can play at 40 FPS.







Lowest setting s but still good fps.


----------



## TransfuSe

Command and Conquer 3


----------



## TaiDinh

2 top extremely high ranked (Top 10 I believe) Gunbounders just got own with their team by my team!
My Team = Team B.


----------



## kamil234

i used to hack gunbound









it was fun. my account is still there =] it dropped down to silver battle axe + tho

it used to be a purple wand


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kamil234* 
i used to hack gunbound









it was fun. my account is still there =] it dropped down to silver battle axe + tho

it used to be a purple wand

Gift me avatars!


----------



## JoeUbi

Splinter Cell: Double Agent!

Infiltration!









Being a sneak SOB.









Get me outta here man!









Now I'm on some Shang Hai or w/e level...


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## jamenta

Attachment 48140

Attachment 48141

Attachment 48142


----------



## shellofinsanity

Medal of Honor Pacific Assault - yes this game looks sweet


----------



## Unknownm

here is Prey online

Vsync on (60frames), AA 2x, AF 16x, 1440x900 with everything on Max


----------



## TaiDinh

Dragons and Wands? Extremely high ranked players? What? Losing to us?
Noobs!


----------



## Unknownm

3dmark2001 Game demo, Yes Enable high detail!


----------



## jman888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


3dmark2001 Game demo, Yes Enable high detail!



















what is your rig?


----------



## TheHoff

Picture of Charon using one of his specials, and my amazing health regeneration in Titan Quest.


----------



## Hatters

Was quite pleased with tht run of 12.


----------



## henrys

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*





















Nice screenshot of the BT! Everytime i summon the BT to join my army of chaos undivided, it always send a chill to my spine.


----------



## ThePope




----------



## shajbot




----------



## Choggs396

Here is a screeny of me playin' one of my fav's:


----------



## GaarBear

3DMark06 Game.. it really sucks. lol.


----------



## bobcool




----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


[HL2 ScreenshotHere]


How come you are not using any Anti-Aliasing?


----------



## jamenta

Attachment 48406 Attachment 48407
Attachment 48408 Attachment 48409


----------



## shajbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeUbi* 
How come you are not using any Anti-Aliasing?

I have it on 6xMSAA?! Maybe it's the HDR that don't let the AA kick in.


----------



## That_guy3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobcool* 









haha I've seen you online before!


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


I have it on 6xMSAA?! Maybe it's the HDR that don't let the AA kick in.


Well in HL2 I can run HDR & AA at the time time just fine... If you look at the screenshot the jaggies are pretty obvious. Maybe it's the way you saved it?


----------



## GigaByte

Heres a screen of my favorite game I play, love the graphics and its quite system intensive for a FREE game.


----------



## Nuxes

Silent Hunter III








This is no trick of the camera, I was actually this close.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GigaByte* 
Heres a screen of my favorite game I play, love the graphics and its quite system intensive for a FREE game.



Ahh! Space Cowboys! I played this long ago and quited. I was a low level with weak parts, went somewhere REALLY far and got stuck. I have no idea how to get back home.


----------



## Bretts

meh. shows how easy CZ is. 35-4 no bomb plants and my team mates were like "go ace them" and I pull it off to grab a 40-4 no bomb plant score. ~_~


----------



## SAVAGE!!!

Dirt Demo.


----------



## money11465

Not much of a screenshot, really, just a little Halo ownage:


----------



## ALIENIZED

I maxed out Lost Coast to see what I would get and its pretty jagged







(tell me what you think and remember its only a 6800)


----------



## Unstableiser

I don't see Anti-Aliasing lol.


----------



## RuSo




----------



## ALIENIZED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


I don't see Anti-Aliasing lol.


Well it is a 6800 with 128mbs so it doesn't really run higher resolutions too well.


----------



## Unl33t

lol, i turned everything up to see what what would happen ( on laptop )

dropped to about 8-10 FPS









remember this old game?? NFSU2


----------



## GigaByte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


I don't see Anti-Aliasing lol.


Thats because GeForce's can't do HDR and AA at the same time, at least the 6xxx and 7xxx series can't maybe they changed it for the 8xxx series. Another reason why I like ATI


----------



## Walk_this_way

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GigaByte*


Thats because GeForce's can't do HDR and AA at the same time, at least the 6xxx and 7xxx series can't maybe they changed it for the 8xxx series. Another reason why I like ATI










For Source engine games you can have AA+HDR, because they use pixel shader 2.0.


----------



## grunion

COH


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALIENIZED*


Well it is a 6800 with 128mbs so it doesn't really run higher resolutions too well.


lol, actually i thought it said 8600 lol


----------



## Walk_this_way

Supreme Commander


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SAVAGE!!!*




Dirt Demo.


I downloaded that demo from GameSpot and it wont install. It gives me errors on the install.

Did it do that for you? I seen screens of it and i wanted to play









I like rally games, specially ones that are high detail with the dirt on your car


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


I have it on 6xMSAA?! Maybe it's the HDR that don't let the AA kick in.


It looked like there was good AA applied to me.


----------



## shajbot




----------



## Mazeppa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
COH



Wow, that looks great.


----------



## jamenta

Attachment 48555Attachment 48556Attachment 48557Attachment 48558Attachment 48559


----------



## buster2010

Lost Planet DX9 Demo


----------



## alexisd

Great screenshots people.Thank's for sharing the pics.


----------



## ThePope

Halo 2 vista ss


----------



## cgrado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThePope* 
Halo 2 vista ss









action shots now!


----------



## jstupiansky




----------



## ThePope




----------



## jman888

1024 x 640?


----------



## ThePope

Photobucket is stupid and resized em.


----------



## jman888

from what?


----------



## grunion




----------



## shajbot

OMG flame thrower in BF2!!


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


OMG flame thrower in BF2!!


Yeah it's a new mod, you like


----------



## USFORCES

Some more Company of heros photos it's a fun game once you figure it out


----------



## Anth0789

TDU Pic:


----------



## LiNERROR

i always hate it when there is 1 person left... with no flags... and they are just wasting everyones time...


----------



## jman888

<- Cool Effects. For DX7
























MOH

























































Me = Pwnt


----------



## Walk_this_way

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Some more Company of heros photos it's a fun game once you figure it out



















Ahh Calliopes.....used to love them pre 1.5 patch.


----------



## Kris88




----------



## Warrior1986

What game is the very last picture from? Is it that Colin McSomething's rally game?


----------



## That_guy3

yeah, it is


----------



## nick69

I Like Big Guns!!!!


----------



## The Fury

Colin Mcrae Dirt Demo


----------



## cichlid

Amazing pictures. You guys are so lucky you have no idea! Can you just imagine video games in the next 5-10 years?


----------



## jman888

your gfx still beats me. Your probally faster too.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
Some more Company of heros photos it's a fun game once you figure it out



































Is that with the DX10 Patch?
The colors look different from my COH screen.


----------



## Warrior1986

That's not really possible. The DX10 patch hasn't been released yet.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Warrior1986* 
That's not really possible. The DX10 patch hasn't been released yet.


Really


----------



## JoeUbi

He may have just played with the Gamma/Brightness to get better colors...


----------



## Walk_this_way

Or perhaps that map is just much darker (which it is)


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Really

Yep. It should hopefully be coming out within the next month.









News release on May 24, 2007
http://forums.relicnews.com/showpost...23&postcount=1


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Walk_this_way* 
Or perhaps that map is just much darker (which it is)

It could be any number of reasons, monitor for one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Warrior1986* 
Yep. It should hopefully be coming out within the next month.









News release on May 24, 2007
http://forums.relicnews.com/showpost...23&postcount=1


You gonna go Vista and try it out?


----------



## Warrior1986

Haha, no way. I'm not getting Vista until either the Service Pack 1 comes out for it, or there is more than 1 or 2 DX10 games that are worth getting; whichever comes first.

But it looks like SP1 may beat the games to the punch.







http://blogs.zdnet.com/microsoft/?p=447
http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/waiting-f...hip-262503.php


----------



## RuSo




----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RuSo*













Juarez is a very beautiful game, it kills my GFX though.


----------



## shajbot




----------



## shajbot




----------



## TaiDinh

What game shajbot?


----------



## Boris4ka

shajbot, what game is that?

Looks like the Jeep from Battlefield 1942 and the terrain from.. idk, crysis?


----------



## shajbot

It's "Just Cause".


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


It's "Just Cause".










Is it better than GTA? It looks great.


----------



## shajbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Is it better than GTA? It looks great.


It's more like FPS Obivilian, missions are open-end, graphic is sick.


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Ouchy...


----------



## Mr. Mojo

I finally broke down and bought GW. This is my necro "rockin' out" with some big ghost guy at a shrine


----------



## <[email protected]> (CS:S King)

Some scrims can be ROFL


----------



## shajbot

LOL @ CSS above


----------



## irishpub

Haha nice, Mr. Mojo.









Necro is by far the most fun/greatest prof. of them all, atleast IMHO.


----------



## JoeUbi

DiRT = Rediculously good looking...








Me 2 seconds later after hitting a embankment, flipping then hitting a tree then flipping back rightside up.


----------



## grunion

Sabot on its way!!!


----------



## Chris_483

JoeUbi the Dirt graphics are mindblowing







!


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## RuSo




----------



## GibbyGano

EverQuestII


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## Aft3rSh0kK

eww a miura^ xD jk

and this is my fav classB car. benz clk dtr amg


----------



## Snownation

After looking at DIRT and TDU,
TDU looks ugly. The AA job in it, really doesn't do any good.


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snownation* 
After looking at DIRT and TDU,
TDU looks ugly. The AA job in it, really doesn't do any good.

It doesn't even look like that guy is running AA... The AA in my game looks dominant. I'll post a picture in a few secs.


----------



## RuSo




----------



## TheHoff

Me getting 1st place in Trackmania Nations.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## USFORCES




----------



## irishpub

Nice pics there, USFORCES. Keep 'em coming


----------



## Aft3rSh0kK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snownation*


After looking at DIRT and TDU,
TDU looks ugly. The AA job in it, really doesn't do any good.


1024x800 no aa/ no hdr


----------



## Gearbox

Also, everybody that was HoS was hacking. It shows how good they are.


----------



## shajbot




----------



## USFORCES

Here's everything maxed in DX10 & AA16.


----------



## irishpub

Amazing


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## ALIENIZED




----------



## henrys

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Here's everything maxed in DX10.


I love your screenshots! especially the ones with the explosions!


----------



## Laser Blade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALIENIZED*












lol thats great


----------



## Est.1885

Farcry - settings maxed


----------



## Est.1885

Painkiller!


----------



## TaiDinh

I came in when it was nearly finish. These two shots are 3 mins apart. I like my ratio. :x


----------



## CDMAN

These shots come from CellFactor via fraps while using my new PhysX card.


----------



## That_guy3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDMAN*


These shots come from CellFactor via fraps.


without a ppu?


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *That_guy3* 
without a ppu?

?? u dont need one


----------



## CaNe

Me owning it up in my server


























































































these where all taken on different days.


----------



## Est.1885




----------



## CaNe

What game is this?


----------



## Est.1885

Black and White 2


----------



## CaNe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Est.1885*


Black and White 2


Ah i was like







wth a lien is jumping out at me









then i looked a little below the lien and noticed there was a DEVIL with perky nipples


----------



## cognoscenti

DX9 everything Maximum and 1600 x 1200


----------



## Est.1885




----------



## Warrior1986

Now ^ THATS what I'm talking about


----------



## CaNe

D2 sucks imo i played it for 6 years and became the biggest duper on uswest even came out with eth bugged items but at the end of it i made alot of money but its just stupid to me now.


----------



## KloroFormd

My friend played alot of Diablo 2, then he got bored with being godly, and gave all his uber-items to some n00bs.


----------



## CaNe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KloroFormd* 
My friend played alot of Diablo 2, then he got bored with being godly, and gave all his uber-items to some n00bs.

I soled all my stuff on ebay, made over 3,400$ from it all.


----------



## Melcar

So much death...


----------



## cognoscenti




----------



## tankman12




----------



## shajbot

Apparently some jet dropped a *flash* bomb...


----------



## Droopz

EDIT: The jpeg compression has really done a number on these pics. They really look ultra crisp in-game.


----------



## Unknownm

this car can go way faster.. That's 240MPH


----------



## Aft3rSh0kK

meh the eggs fast but i think it looks ugly, so i wont drive it xD saving up for a mclaren f1 gtr now


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aft3rSh0kK*


meh the eggs fast but i think it looks ugly, so i wont drive it xD saving up for a mclaren f1 gtr now


I'll show you what I got







Test Drive Unlimited Video's here:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=OR5vTLggRIk
http://youtube.com/watch?v=DZKRp8DDKU8
http://youtube.com/watch?v=99FX5YLs1_c


----------



## Penicilyn

One of the nicest looking cars on the planet


----------



## shajbot

What's up with VRAM overload lol!


----------



## DeX

Droopz, what game is that?


----------



## shajbot




----------



## DeX

My favourite racing game, until CMR: Dirt. I pink slipped that lambo


----------



## Droopz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeX* 
Droopz, what game is that?

Two Worlds dude. Jesus I wish I had a decent resizing programm on this computer. MSPaint is really butchering these pics up when I convert them to jpeg.

Its a freak great looking game.


----------



## sepheronx

I recommend using GIMP. MUCH better then MS paint.

GIMP for Windows


----------



## Aft3rSh0kK

:O c2d is everywhere T_T


----------



## Unknownm

lol nice, I should hit up a Old car and make it fast!


----------



## GibbyGano

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shajbot* 


















I have the same exact card as you, how come my textures don't look that good


----------



## shajbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GibbyGano* 
I have the same exact card as you, how come my textures don't look that good









For Wow, did you turn all of the sliders (especially texture filtering) to max?

For CSS, did you use 16x Anti-sampling Texture filtering?

Our cards should be able to handle those nicely and plus the texture would look like mine.


----------



## KloroFormd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GibbyGano* 
I have the same exact card as you, how come my textures don't look that good









Would the amount of VRAM have anything to do with that?


----------



## grunion

*COH..Levitating Nazi.*


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

not lettingt this thread dye yet....








1280x1024 + HDR, no AA (







) Maxed evrything but the shadow slider for outside.


----------



## Southparkmaniac




----------



## GaarBear

Believe it or not it's actually harder to go 17-0 in 2's than solo. >_>


----------



## Est.1885




----------



## Est.1885

Quake III Arena - a custom map I made.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Est.1885*


Quake III Arena - a custom map I made.















awesome looking map


----------



## Namrac

Est.1885, what is that first game?


----------



## cognoscenti

This is underwater....


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Est.1885, what is that first game?


looks like arma


----------



## Unknownm

..........


----------



## -Inferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Est.1885, what is that first game?


it's Joint Operations, its like the next game in the Delta Force Series.


----------



## Est.1885

Thanks







. Yep he got it its joint operations and I think one of them is Typhoon rising ( the expansion pack ). I remember one of joint operations main selling points was that it would work well over a 56k modem. I was surpirsed to see that it truely did work well (you would lag but the game would compensate therefore no matter the ping as long as it didn't effect movement (extremely high ping) a headshot was still a headshot) Like noghost mod ( or instaunlagged ) for Quake3 if any of you have ever played it.


----------



## That_guy3

GRAW2


----------



## gfreeman1

before i overclocked: 

After overclocking:


----------



## jman888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gfreeman1* 
before i overclocked: 

After overclocking:

Reminds Me of the PS3 1.8 Patch!!


----------



## BombF1rst

GRAW2


----------



## wudaddy

Call of Juarez Demo (maxed out @ 1280x1024). No AA with HDR tho =(

Personally, I think this is the best looking game for DX9.


----------



## DisillusionedMorals

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stevemc* 
No comment needed...

HAHA he loves throwing his chairs







. That guy is destined to have a heart attack on the court and I wanna see it








.


----------



## That_guy3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wudaddy*


Call of Juarez Demo (maxed out @ 1280x1024). No AA with HDR tho =(

Personally, I think this is the best looking game for DX9.


I disagree.
I think that DiRT is the best looking DX9 game


----------



## DeX

C&C 3 (1280X1024 ; Max everything) I love this game


----------



## TaiDinh

Tada ~


----------



## keikosid

It's big, you've being warned.

http://i16.tinypic.com/4vs6735.jpg

edit: or not, seems they automatically downscale the images.


----------



## keikosid

Fixed


----------



## alexisd

Nice screen shots people.Keep them comming.Thank's for your time.


----------



## Yahtzee




----------



## Dezixn

I gotta get a good shot of supreme commander up there, it will show you all up


----------



## cognoscenti

(picture removed by me)


----------



## JoeUbi

It looks alot better when your actually playing it.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Company of Heroes



Need For Speed Most Wanted


----------



## cognoscenti

*Stalker* -Evey setting maximum


----------



## alexisd

Nice pics cogno.


----------



## Hailscott

Test drive unlimited.


----------



## -Inferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


anyone think that in *World in Conflict* the vehicles look all out of scale????

Theyre far too small and look like toys.

That tank fire is hilarious as well.
Look how on a bright sunny day it reflects off the ground for 30m as if it was pitch black.

The grass is just odd too.


you're not suppose to post pictures of the beta, its in the user agreement....its a legal contract


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Inferno*


you're not suppose to post pictures of the beta, its in the user agreement....its a legal contract


I'm pretty sure that pic was released from the developers... It's totally staged. lol


----------



## alexisd

Still a nice screen shot.Hope it's legal.


----------



## cognoscenti

ok i have removed, can you remove yours too please. xo


----------



## TheHoff

Finally a sticky. Hooray.


----------



## alexisd

Yesssssss.Thank's to Chozart.Now we have a sticky for all ours games screen shots.And thank's for all the posters, from day 1 and all the new comming posters.Keep those screen shots comming.


----------



## TaiDinh

I got owned on God mode, ***.


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
ok i have removed, can you remove yours too please. xo

Well, it depends where you got the shot...

(You can report the post to get rid of it faster.)


----------



## shajbot

This is what happened 2 minutes after I seen Shooter. But seriously, it's a good movie, you guys should check it out. The female character in the movie is also hot too.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


This is what happened 2 minutes after I seen Shooter. But seriously, it's a good movie, you guys should check it out. The female character in the movie is also hot too.




Whats the "+2 bonus"?


----------



## shajbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Whats the "+2 bonus"?


Headshot bonus. Not lol, it's customized localization, basically the string is modified to show points acquired by the action.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


Headshot bonus. Not lol, it's customized localization, basically the string is modified to show points acquired by the action.


I didn't know you get extra points for headshots, I'm glad I aim there...

Got any info on how to set that up?


----------



## shajbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I didn't know you get extra points for headshots, I'm glad I aim there...

Got any info on how to set that up?


http://www.totalbf2.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95240


----------



## Syrillian

R6LV

...now this would be a hellava "Hell-hole" drop.


----------



## That_guy3

yay! this thread got stickied FinallY!!! conrats


----------



## alexisd

Yup,sticky.And all this screen shots look great.


----------



## Chris_483

Two screenies from LOTR online - don't be hating the character and lvl, I've only played for like 2 hours







.


----------



## RuSo

CoH the performance test....medium high settings (default 8600GTS settings, running Vista Ultimate)


----------



## DaGuv

Old Screenie of WoW, after months of grinding PvP for my Warlord gear... sux that its now all rubbish lol.


----------



## ALIENIZED

MX vs. ATV Unleashed


----------



## Unl33t

lol yup good old SAN andreas


----------



## ALIENIZED

oops for the last post...I cant edit it


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unl33t* 
lol yup good old SAN andreas











Go grab a tractor and do that with like 8 of them. When you make a turn or go too fast, the train flips around and fires the last few a couple hundred meters.


----------



## shajbot




----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shajbot* 


I'm guessing the M95 replaces the AWP?

Nice left hand holding too.


----------



## shajbot

It's the Brennet M82 though can't find a skin for M95.


----------



## TaiDinh

Trickster Online.
Does anyone play? I am currently a Level 45 Fox.


----------



## Snownation

Looks like a kid's game.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snownation* 
Looks like a kid's game.

Yes. It's a lot better than MapleStory IMO.


----------



## biatchi




----------



## Boris4ka

Just played a good round. It's only the demo though, gonna get the full game soon.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boris4ka*


Just played a good round. It's only the demo though, gonna get the full game soon.











I hate people in jets and helis so much. (referring to the guy going 101-3)


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I hate people in jets and helis so much. (referring to the guy going 101-3)


You must hate me... I love people who are good in Jets, the ones who are good listen to orders and provide air support when your capping or during the pre-cap arti/softening. USF0RCES is a good example, the other day I was a squad leader and was like targeting flags and he would go there dominate the bad guys then cover us during the cap. We ended up coming back from a 1-190 score to win 1-0.


----------



## NrGx

Ouch! Like that one?


----------



## TaiDinh

@NrGx what game is that?


----------



## NrGx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


@NrGx what game is that?


Oh you know, just a small time no-name game called World of Warcraft. Not really big atm, but it'll pick up =p


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


Oh you know, just a small time no-name game called World of Warcraft. Not really big atm, but it'll pick up =p


That can't be WoW. On noes! The addiction is affecting me.


----------



## Walk_this_way

Bah all you WoW addicts be gone.

You guys should have been like me, buy the 14 day trial pack and then be too cheap to pick up the full copy


----------



## NrGx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Walk_this_way*


Bah all you WoW addicts be gone.

You guys should have been like me, buy the 14 day trial pack and then be too cheap to pick up the full copy










I can stop whenever I want to...I just don't want to yet


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


I can stop whenever I want to...I just don't want to yet










Coughehum...
















ZOMBIE! I think.


----------



## BountyHead

Plasma Pong ^^


----------



## TheHoff

That looks like pong on acid.


----------



## mmx12

pwnage


----------



## CaNe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Trickster Online.
Does anyone play? I am currently a Level 45 Fox.











never ehard if it, i just may go and try it


----------



## shajbot




----------



## jamenta

Attachment 49857Attachment 49858Attachment 49859Attachment 49860


----------



## eureka




----------



## That_guy3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*





















whoa


----------



## shajbot




----------



## CaNe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shajbot* 

























Thats awesome what game is this?


----------



## shajbot

Dirt.


----------



## CaNe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shajbot* 
Dirt.









Thats great i'm going to download this


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaNe* 
Thats great i'm going to download this









I hope your going to download the demo, also I think you need Shader Model 3.0...


----------



## GaarBear

Here's from a game I just played. I'm the orc, sneaking in behind the Archmage..

*Silence Before The Kill:*










*Um... * >_>


----------



## CaNe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


I hope your going to download the demo, also I think you need Shader Model 3.0...


Maybe, (Ebil laugh)


----------



## JoeUbi

MMORPGs please go away. You are like crack. People are addicted. MMO = Crack of the 21st Century


----------



## KloroFormd

If anyone seen me playing in the OCN GG server earlier knows that this is not skill... it's lack of skill on EVERYONE ELSE.


----------



## PorkyFat

Quote:



If anyone seen me playing in the OCN GG server earlier knows that this is not skill... it's lack of skill on EVERYONE ELSE.


Lol dude its a pub, pubs dont show "skill" and GunGame certainly doesnt either


----------



## shajbot

Gun-whoring in gungame FTL


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PorkyFat*


Lol dude its a pub, pubs dont show "skill" and GunGame certainly doesnt either










Oh man, your a real hotshot. Lets see you go 20-2 in GG server. And as he said, he had no skill at all. It was just the total lack of skill of the people in the server.


----------



## KloroFormd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


Gun-whoring in gungame FTL










Actually, I was complaining in the server that nobody would pull their knife out. But since they had a hard time aiming... I had plenty of time to pull my gun out and get a headshot.

Best thing about that game, I was doing nothing but rushing the same side of the map... and most of the other team would go to that side... and I'd kill them all.

I've never had so much fun pwning nubs... probably because I'm usually the one getting pwned.


----------



## CaNe

I don't and never have understood the concept under calling someone a "noob, newb, newbie, nub" or whatever.... some people arent the greatest at a game or are just learning so how can you all stand around and call your selfs the all mighty gods at fragging if there are people in the server or game just learning how to move around and learning how the guns fire and aim and so forth?

You all sound rather stuck up and rude plus mean. Don't forget you where all "noobs" or whatever at one point in time and I'm sure you all didn't enjoy being called names while playing in a server so why do it to others?


----------



## shajbot




----------



## CaNe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*





















Thats such a wicked game, is this the demo or full game.


----------



## shajbot

It's full game man. It was out yesterday.


----------



## Est.1885

Quote:



I don't and never have understood the concept under calling someone a "noob, newb, newbie, nub" or whatever.... some people arent the greatest at a game or are just learning so how can you all stand around and call your selfs the all mighty gods at fragging if there are people in the server or game just learning how to move around and learning how the guns fire and aim and so forth?

You all sound rather stuck up and rude plus mean. Don't forget you where all "noobs" or whatever at one point in time and I'm sure you all didn't enjoy being called names while playing in a server so why do it to others?


Its like the pick on your little brother and the seniors pick on the 8th graders type thing. We were all there once and we were all made fun of therefore its an ongoing cycle.


----------



## wudaddy

How do you guys play your simulator racing games like Dirt?

With a gamepad, wheel, or keyboard?
I'm thinking of getting a wheel for the ultimate simulation. Thoughts?


----------



## CaNe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wudaddy* 
How do you guys play your simulator racing games like Dirt?

With a gamepad, wheel, or keyboard?
I'm thinking of getting a wheel for the ultimate simulation. Thoughts?

go with a wheel there awesome.

I have a wheel for my racing games and a joystick for my flying games.


----------



## Malaziel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wudaddy* 
How do you guys play your simulator racing games like Dirt?

With a gamepad, wheel, or keyboard?
I'm thinking of getting a wheel for the ultimate simulation. Thoughts?

Good racing wheels take racing games to a whole new level. I loathe playing them without one now that I have mine. Also CaNe newb isn't an offensive term at all. It merely means someone who is new to a game. Noob however is derogatory.


----------



## That_guy3

here's another:








and another:








made that skin for gmod9 a while back


----------



## Hellisforheroes

tomb raider anniversary


----------



## shajbot

Hmm, that girl looks hotter on the poster.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

she looks hot any way









some nice hi-res renders of the posters here


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaNe* 
go with a wheel there awesome.

I have a wheel for my racing games and a joystick for my flying games.

Will the Momo suffice?


----------



## Hellisforheroes

some of my photos from TDU. I'm forever playing with the AA settings in this game. I've since lost my savegame file when i had to reinstall windows. Oh so many hours spent earning these beauties


----------



## CaNe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wudaddy*


Will the Momo suffice?


English? lol


----------



## zacbrain

momo=pwn.


----------



## CaNe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


momo=pwn.


Then yes it will "momo"


----------



## That_guy3

I want a momo!!!


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *That_guy3*


I want a momo!!!


mootsfox has one for sale i belive..


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

anyone play STALKER, shadow of chernobyl, and know where to find the screenshots you take lol? Its a ridiculous question but in the directory I cant find **** And I have some cool pics.


----------



## ivan0550

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*





















http://www.overclock.net/attachments...6?d=1181799996

what is this game?? is anime?? is hentai? cause i see two hands over her melons


----------



## shajbot

Wow you guys need to start posting screens instead of talking


----------



## PorkyFat

I love the GunGame people a few posts back









Now Im not a meanie!


----------



## Boris4ka

Flatout 2 Demo completely maxed out:


----------



## cognoscenti

GGrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr people can quote without actually reposting the picture again...


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
Trickster Online.
Does anyone play? I am currently a Level 45 Fox.










Hmm...


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Hmm...


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boris4ka*


Flatout 2 Demo completely maxed out:


flatout 1 and 2 are pretty damn cool









quoted without picture just for you cognoscenti


----------



## JoeUbi

Possibly the best looking game out.


----------



## Snownation

It's B-E-Utiful !!


----------



## highwhey

Can anyone post a screenshot of CSS at 2048×1536? lol, my lcd won't let me go that high...I seriously need to get a CRT.


----------



## KloroFormd

This used to be a Subaru...


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


Wow you guys need to start posting screens instead of talking












Is that DiRT?

I know this was in the other thread but I moved it. I had a good day.


----------



## highwhey

Dirt looks extremely good, graphics are breathtaking.


----------



## Boris4ka

NFS Most Wanted maxed, except for resolution, which I could also max as soon as my ram comes in:


----------



## sugarton

I'm going to agree with the other guy that said it, PLEASE STOP QUOTING THE PICTURES. Take the img tags or the link out of it. It's adding a ridiculous amount of scrolling to my attempts to read the thread.

Also, plz stop wrecking teh subi's









Oh, I forgot about this artsy WoW shot I took awhile ago... sometimes the graphics actually look nice, especially when you can max them out and put on a bit of AA.


----------



## RuSo




----------



## JoeUbi

Here's some more DiRT pr0n
































Didn't take a turn hard enough and slipped into a baracade. It hurt.








Got bored and tried to crash stuff ^^


----------



## shajbot

Misubisi Evo IX FTW!


----------



## Mazeppa

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl*









You'll have to excuse the no AA+.jpg effect


----------



## pow3rtr1p

The STALKER gun is ridiculous! Too big for my tastes, but I know the graphics are sweet, so it's OK


----------



## daljeet2

rFactor with fsone 2006 mod ^^


----------



## Mazeppa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


The STALKER gun is ridiculous! Too big for my tastes, but I know the graphics are sweet, so it's OK










Haha. Bear in mind that I have attached both a grenade launcher and a silencer, which do make it look pretty big.


----------



## redsox83381

This is my new AOEII strategy..... build a gate in front of their gate so they cant esacpe their own city!!!


----------



## sugarton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsox83381*


This is my new AOEII strategy..... build a gate in front of their gate so they cant esacpe their own city!!! 
http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/1876/aoeiipicrp0.th.jpg


That's awesome







I never thought of that.


----------



## CaNe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsox83381*


This is my new AOEII strategy..... build a gate in front of their gate so they cant esacpe their own city!!! 



Thats classic.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsox83381*


This is my new AOEII strategy..... build a gate in front of their gate so they cant esacpe their own city!!! 



Sun Tzu would be proud.


----------



## Walk_this_way

But can't they just open their own gate and destroy the other gate?


----------



## sugarton

Yes. It still holds them back majorly, cause their villagers can't move freely through it. It causes a resource stranglehold. Good tactic to give yourself a bit of a boost early in the game.


----------



## KloroFormd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sugarton*


Also, plz stop wrecking teh subi's










Can't help it... I can't drive for shiz.


----------



## Choggs396

*Me, playing one of my all-time fav's again....*








*The AK-47 is my weapon of choice, at least in CS:S *


----------



## shajbot

W00t, that's my spray.


----------



## JoeUbi

I want to see more DiRT!


----------



## shajbot




----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Here's one of me and some other guy owning the **** outta some dudes


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


W00t, that's my spray.










Yeah, I got it from your link! Thanks!


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsox83381*


This is my new AOEII strategy..... build a gate in front of their gate so they cant esacpe their own city!!! 



i quite like to build towers around their base and watch as they get pwned


----------



## zacbrain

ON ULTRA!!


















































^^ *I BEAT Taidinh*


----------



## NCspecV81

some more DIRT! comin your way!


----------



## sugarton

diRT is totally rocking my socks. I wish the demo wasn't nearly a gig... I suppose I'll just go buy it. Doesn't look like I'll be disappointed.


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sugarton*


diRT is totally rocking my socks. I wish the demo wasn't nearly a gig... I suppose I'll just go buy it. Doesn't look like I'll be disappointed.


Only problem is, it takes so much graphical horsepower. I run it at 1024x768 @ medium settings and I occasionally drop into the low-mid 20s.


----------



## Bal3Wolf




----------



## shajbot




----------



## zacbrain

I PWNED goNX!!!


----------



## CaNe

What game is that Bal3wolf?


----------



## Est.1885

Stalker : Shadow of Chernobyl! http://www.stalker-game.com/


----------



## NCspecV81

Virtua Tennis 3.


----------



## JoeUbi

I <3 Tennis, but I hate video games. Playing it outdoors it much better because 1. Tons of good looking girls play it. 2. You meet lot's of cool peeps. 3. You get a tan. 4. It's fun. 5. Girls (again).


----------



## Walk_this_way

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


I <3 Tennis, but I hate video games. Playing it outdoors it much better because 1. Tons of good looking girls play it. 2. You meet lot's of cool peeps. 3. You get a tan. 4. It's fun. 5. Girls (again).


What about it being fun?


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Virtua Tennis 3.



We'd like to see Anna please


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Walk_this_way*


What about it being fun?


#4

EDIT: Dubai is nice :O, Roger Federer and Andre Agassi played on some Helipad converted to a tennis court way up in the air. Was pretty sweet. ^^


----------



## Hellisforheroes




----------



## -Inferno

Anarchy Online



















EDIT: 1337 post lol


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Inferno*










Anarchy Online
EDIT: 1337 post lol


It's Colin McRae's DiRT. Great game.

Edit: Damn it. Way to edit. -_-


----------



## -Inferno

lol, i was thinking it was something else, then i saw another picture of Dirt so i decided just to put anarchy pics up


----------



## Hellisforheroes

a little more tomb raiding i think!

I just completed the T-Rex boss level. My god that was hard..


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Command & Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars.


----------



## CaNe

Cant wait till i can buy that game it looks so dizzope!!


----------



## jaslew

its an old game, but its the only game i really play


----------



## -Inferno

*Anarchy Online*









sweet team, got lots of XP in Temple of the Winds










ran thru the first level of Temple of the Winds and made a train with 100+ people, you can only see a little bit of them...

Anarchy Online is a great game


----------



## GaarBear

Resident Evil 4 for PC


----------



## shajbot




----------



## PhillyOverclocker

I killed 3 people the other day with 1 shot from the AWP on a reverse gun-game server. The dummies were all running in a row and I only saw the first guy. I wish I would have gotten the screenshot while we were still playing.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

what will she have to deal with next!


----------



## nigel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*




















what games that..must be the most real car i ever saw ..sweet


----------



## baldrick

colin mcrae rally: dirt

the graphics are incredible


----------



## Hellisforheroes

yeah, trully great graphics in that game. Some more of my shots during a forest rally if you like them:










































(a good tip: if you have an xbox360 plug your controller into your pc if youve bought the pc version of the game. it works incredibly well with the game as its a port







)


----------



## Hellisforheroes

i think its time for a DIRT photography thread


----------



## Hellisforheroes

the buggy races are my favourite. extremely exhilerating. VERY fun









i had a bit of a crash, seen from 2 angles:


----------



## raven117

AMAZING GAME! Ive beaten it like 30 times.


----------



## biatchi

i started a Dirt picture thread as per hellisforheros request


----------



## Walk_this_way

Anyone remember this gem of a game?


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Walk_this_way* 
Anyone remember this gem of a game?

Yep, it still looks beautiful today. That is amazing. HL2 and FarCry will remain my personal favorite games of all time.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

I can agree with you for HL2 but FarCry for me was amongst the worst-feeling FPS games. It looks great, and has a very involving storyline. But the guns are pretty awkward to use, and the enemies were a bit stupid. Something that I think crytek have fixed with crysis.


----------



## Walk_this_way

Some videos show Crysis as having brain-dead AI, Crysis says they're working on that.

For me Far Cry was better than HL 2. I'm surprised you pointed out an involving story-line because for me that was the lamest part of the game. What drew me in was how tough the AI made it for me(although their all-knowing-ness irritates). The only gun I found awkward to use was the bazooka. Another gripe I have with the game is how badly how the jeep handles!

And after playing Far Cry I hated how linear HL 2 was and the enemy and friendly AI.


----------



## GaarBear

More Resident Evil 4 (PC)


----------



## Unknownm

slow


----------



## PhillyOverclocker




----------



## CaNe

Me owning it up big time!!


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CaNe*


Me owning it up big time!!










Nothing for nothing, but it was 2 on 1 for Christ's sake.


----------



## dskina

Some ownage from my brother. Wish I was this good


----------



## Hatters

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
Some ownage from my brother. Wish I was this good


















What game is that? Any good?


----------



## dskina

Warrock

I think it's awesome. Like a cross between BF2 and CS:S. Plus it's free.


----------



## cgrado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
Warrock

I think it's awesome. Like a cross between BF2 and CS:S. Plus it's free.

Maybe that's why it has bad grammar.
"Your team win!"


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cgrado* 
Maybe that's why it has bad grammar.
"Your team win!"

It's an English translation of a Korean game. Meh, what're you going to do, it's fun =/


----------



## Anth0789

HL2 Deathmatch screenshot:


----------



## CaNe

I think warrock has to be the best online shooter game out right now.

and its free to play!!


----------



## ivan0550

Geometry Wars


----------



## Unknownm

it can't go faster on this car @ stock


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
it can't go faster on this car @ stock










It only does around 215 with stage 3. I perfer my Ferrari 575M, class C and it can beat class A cars.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
It only does around 215 with stage 3. I perfer my Ferrari 575M, class C and it can beat class A cars.

I didn't put any stages on, here is my jag. I was getting ramed by policez and hit a few car's going down


----------



## j_canna

Shot


Shot


Shot


Shot


Shot

the advertising in that last photo pisses me off...


----------



## GaarBear




----------



## Bal3Wolf

street legal redline with all patches and some user patches they made. Only thing game crashes my pc sometimes only game that does it my pc will just power off in the game.


----------



## Droopz

Hmmm... the graphics in those shots are worse than the car games I play on my phone. Is it a free game or something?


----------



## That_guy3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
street legal redline with all patches and some user patches they made. Only thing game crashes my pc sometimes only game that does it my pc will just power off in the game.

































that game sucked! on my fast pc!
I had it playing on my 7600 and still got crap lag!


----------



## Hellisforheroes

why would you wanna play that its the absolute balls of racing games


----------



## ErmaC

A Paint Troll's last moment....


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Game has no lag here after the 2.3 patch and it looks pretty good just somthing in it forces my pc to power off. Tested other games and 3dmark 06 cant repeat it only this one game does it lol. Its annoying me cause never had a game do that befor. Maybe Bsod but not a compleate system power down i even tryed lowering my overclock changing bios settings same thing happens.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Game has no lag here after the 2.3 patch and it looks pretty good just somthing in it forces my pc to power off. Tested other games and 3dmark 06 cant repeat it only this one game does it lol. Its annoying me cause never had a game do that befor. Maybe Bsod but not a compleate system power down i even tryed lowering my overclock changing bios settings same thing happens.


im guessing the coding is as bad as the gfx.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

guess so kinda sucks the user 2.3 patch brought reflections and stuff to the gfx engine my friend is playing the game fine but mine would do it for some time to befor it would crash. Kinda funny it played ok till bout 10mins ago tonight lol maybe its tellen me to goto bed. Yes the game is old and buggy but building the cars from the frame up is cool no other games really let you do that.


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErmaC*


A Paint Troll's last moment....











what game is that?


----------



## KloroFormd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


what game is that?


It's Oblivion.


----------



## Walk_this_way

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KloroFormd*


It's Oblivion.


What's with the textures?!?!?


----------



## KloroFormd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Walk_this_way*


What's with the textures?!?!?


There's a side quest that has you go inside a painting.


----------



## Unstableiser

He's in the painted world


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KloroFormd*


There's a side quest that has you go inside a painting.


I thought it might be oblivion but the textures were all screwy so i didn't think it was. But now you cleared it up.


----------



## TaiDinh

The Sims 2


----------



## Negotiator




----------



## Mr.Face

F.E.A.R ummmm


----------



## Mr.Face

Q3










COD2


----------



## MrBungle

i never get sick of looking on the top-right and seeing 333 fps.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

small girl, big world.


----------



## mtbiker033

ssgt. murphIV


----------



## Droopz

Cool


----------



## MrBungle

Hell, is that Legend? there is something about that game that looks nicer than Anniversary. it looks like every frame is its own painting.


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*


yup


hey, ive played that server in fear combat, its a great server


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CaNe*


I think warrock has to be the best online shooter game out right now.

and its free to play!!


You are hella wrong.

FEAR combat is also free, and can kick warrocks ass, also, BF2 is awesomer


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBungle*


Hell, is that Legend? there is something about that game that looks nicer than Anniversary. it looks like every frame is its own painting.


nope its anniversary on full settings







it looks beautiful. if you havent already got it you should try it. the maps are rather big to say the least.


----------



## MrBungle

yeah, i have it. i've only played a level and a half so far. i played the Legend demo and thought it looked a little better. i think i heard Anniversary has a stripped version of the Legend engine.


----------



## Est.1885

Same engine. http://www.yougamers.com/reviews/405...r_anniversary/

Quote:

Tomb Raider: Anniversary re-uses the game engine from TR: Legend and puts it to good use, returning to the very roots of the franchise.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

its actually an enhanced version of the legend engine. the physics and scale of the maps have been increased greatly and the controller setup has been completely revamped. not to mention lara looks that little bit sexier (being younger and all)


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


ssgt. murphIV










Ummm, your not supposed to posts screenshots of the beta. That's kind of against the LEGAL agreement you agreed to.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

yeah, but seeing as its his fault..lets see more!


----------



## TaiDinh

It's me!







DDD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pencap23* 








lol...Tai still pwned us though.









***...










hell yeah


----------



## real

dont die while flying.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


Ummm, your not supposed to posts screenshots of the beta. That's kind of against the LEGAL agreement you agreed to.


There is no NDA for the public beta . That's why you can find screens and videos galore these days, youtube had a bunch the first day of public beta.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

somebody wants lara for breakfast!










Having A nice stretch infront of midas palace. (look at those graphics!)


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


yeah, but seeing as its his fault..lets see more!










I'll post some more when I get home I took a bunch of them so far. I have about 30 hours in the beta, made it to staff sgt. yesterday!


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


I'll post some more when I get home I took a bunch of them so far. I have about 30 hours in the beta, made it to staff sgt. yesterday!










cool. cant wait









heres something interesting.. The statue you see on the other side of the screenshot is Midas'. According to the Greek mythology, Midas was a king of Phrygia, who had the power to transform whatever he touched into gold. So, the hand in this room has its meaning. If Lara jumps on the hand, she will be transformed into gold and die. pretty cool!


----------



## Walk_this_way

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


somebody wants lara for breakfast!

Having A nice stretch infront of midas palace. (look at those graphics!)


Lol, aren't those gorillas a cause for concern?


----------



## Hellisforheroes

they dont seem to take a fancy to the water, so it gives me a bit of time to figure out how im about to kill them while i cool off









they didnt last long


----------



## Hatters

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Negotiator* 









CHIPS CHALLENGE!!!!11111!!!!! We used to play it in ICT lessons when we were younger!


----------



## Hellisforheroes

just installed FEAR combat. anyone fancy a game?


----------



## mtbiker033

here we go


----------



## Hellisforheroes

the graphics in ETQW dont look that brilliant which is a bit dissapointing. or are they good in-game?


----------



## Kirgan

Iv actually heard from one of our clan members that the BETA isnt actually any good


----------



## biatchi

a rare occurance, i actually finished with good scores!!


----------



## CaNe

What is this biatchi?


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shajbot* 


Nice Screen, pretty badass lookin.


----------



## shajbot

Lol, thanks.


----------



## losttsol

I wonder what game this is? Hmmmmmm???? Very difficult.


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
I wonder what game this is? Hmmmmmm???? Very difficult.

Is it BF2? I hope i'm right.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CaNe*


What is this biatchi?


it's true combat elite it's pretty sweet and free!


----------



## Negotiator

that last level was a *****, did anyone complete it

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hatters*


CHIPS CHALLENGE!!!!11111!!!!! We used to play it in ICT lessons when we were younger!


----------



## catalyst

me, in my Lambo, getting a chase from the cops! NFSMW......


----------



## Hellisforheroes

mommy. i wanna go home now.


----------



## Snownation

The first thing i looked at surely wasn't the face, or the scenery behind...


----------



## shajbot




----------



## Hellisforheroes

silly boy, pointing that gun at her (he dies soon after)


----------



## Hellisforheroes

the game that has most definitely taken up most of my gaming time..ever.


----------



## SAVAGE!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*





Hahaha. I love the Nuke in Gmod. I try to build a shelter that can withstand it, but it usually doesn't work.


----------



## dskina




----------



## TaiDinh

All I need know is to mod the pictures on the PCs to OCN and [email protected]


----------



## PRO-AMERICA

max payne 2....its starting to show its age, but it's a fun game.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

i dont think max payne will ever show its age. its an AWESOME game.


----------



## Walk_this_way

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
i dont think max payne will ever show its age. its an AWESOME game.

Too bad it sold so bad that there was never a sequel.

I have high hopes for Alan Wake.......

Alan Wake = Max Payne - Bullet time


----------



## Hellisforheroes

alan wake will never be what max payne was. it may have nice graphics but the ex-cop and mona sax theme will never be beaten. it was a trully great storyline.

alan wake seems to take more of a 'thriller' type approach with those guys in hoods as part of wake's nightmare. it looks interesting but not enough "PAYNE!".


----------



## Unstableiser

Some ugly guy in Oblivion who deserved to be shot for his excessive use of purple body paint which is pretty gay.








Nice view of the Imperial City from south of Bruma.








Somwhere in Dementia, Shivering Isles.
Completely vanilla Oblivion with all the add-ons. All settings are maxed out with HQ16xAF and 4x AA. Everything has been tweaked in the settings file including the water reflections which now look superb imo and some multi-threading tweaks.

This card plays Oblivion a dream


----------



## Hellisforheroes

is that shivering isles? ive not seen that purple guy before


----------



## Unstableiser

No, they are Deadra folks you start getting at about level 25.


----------



## TaiDinh

Damn Nanny... tried to make pancakes. And yes, the coffee counter is backwards lol


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## highwhey

I hate the sims...I always do something wrong, and it's hard tying to satisfy all there needs.


----------



## Skullzaflare

since my pc is out of order right now, this is the newest i got, from a few days ago, day before my board died


----------



## jcbzhnsr1

This is from Rainbow Six: Vegas... Interesting position, these terrorists get pretty freaky...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

max payne had a sequel it had 2 games max payne and then the fall of max payne aka max payne 2. And max payne 3 is in being made now.
http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/ma...tle/index.html
http://images.google.com/images?q=ma...mages&ct=title


----------



## Hellisforheroes

i really doubt that. that google image search shows manipulated max payne screens and max payne 2 logos. also, that gamespot article is from 2004. There is no max payne 3 in the making. The only game remedy is making is Alan Wake. Since Max Payne 2 there has been speculation over a sequel but as before said, the fall of max payne did not sell enough to demand a third installation.

A real shame, because i love the series.


----------



## Mootsfox

I sure hope Max Payne on PC was different than the PS2 verison, because it sucked.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Pretty fun game easy to control stuff you dont have to spend hrs mastering.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

R6:vegas with widescreen patch


----------



## Foppe

Wow that game looks great ^_^


----------



## Hellisforheroes

yeah its pretty cool. visuals are v exciting.


----------



## shajbot

Me being the F35 pilot and bentrinh is Bruce WIllis LOL


----------



## dskina




----------



## Hellisforheroes

its mummy killin' time


----------



## Hellisforheroes

SC: double agent


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## That_guy3

any insurgen mod pictures yet?
I'll post some when it finishes dowloading.
rep+ for posting some.


----------



## shajbot




----------



## TheHoff

shajbot what game is that?


----------



## Skullzaflare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheHoff* 
shajbot what game is that?

im sure is not, but it reminds me of MoH


----------



## shajbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheHoff* 
shajbot what game is that?

Counter strike source Insurgency 3rd-party Mod.


----------



## Snownation

It's not related to CSS, it's a SourceMod.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Double Agent again

i dont personally rate it over the rest of the series. it lacks the whole 'tactical stealth espionage' feel to it. chaos theory was the best imho. graphics are good though, ofcourse. i always think they shouldve used this engine for Vegas, since that engine just doesnt deliver the goods properly, and the double agent engine runs so smoothly on maximum settings.


----------



## dskina




----------



## Est.1885

:swearing: only because you have an ati card . I hate how it doesn't work properly with my 8800gts!


----------



## Hellisforheroes

what problems do you have?

that seems mighty strange to me since double agent is one of the smoothest-running (next-gen) games ive ever played.


----------



## SAVAGE!!!

I know this is for PC games, but I am going to sneak some GT4 pics I found floating on my hdd that I took a while back.


----------



## Boris4ka

CS:S and TDU


----------



## Est.1885

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


what problems do you have?

that seems mighty strange to me since double agent is one of the smoothest-running (next-gen) games ive ever played.


Lots of graphical glitches http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?p=1459178
Sam fisher looks like a spider


----------



## Hellisforheroes

now thats really weird. may have something to do with it being a port from the 360?


----------



## Est.1885

I believe there is a fix but I think you can't use hdr with it. It's been awhile since I had it installed.


----------



## Unknownm

cool CSS thing


----------



## Kris88




----------



## shajbot




----------



## dubz




----------



## Core2Duo_E6300

hey was wondering where u got Street fighter alpha 3?? i love that game! its a classic.


----------



## shajbot

We're going out of City 17 w00t.









Just played this whole Episode 1 in 3 hours and I must say I don't think any other FPS game would be more successful than the halflife2 series. Graphic is excellent but the user-centric feel is unparalleled.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

I absolutely agree shajbot. Undoubtedly the best FPS game ever made. It is so incredibly involving and no game matches its atmosphere.

a little DIRT buggy for you:


----------



## calvin924597

Those people look like flat cardboard cutouts


----------



## Snownation

With those GT4 shots and DiRT, GT4 just looks outdated now.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

even TDU looks dated in some ways compared to DIRT. infact the only screens that ive seen that somehow parallel it is GT5 on ps3 but thats not even out yet.


----------



## cognoscenti




----------



## shajbot

Lol, what's up with the 8800 Ultra pic.


----------



## cognoscenti

Thats what generated the luscious visuals my friend.

What is Schumacher without his Ferrari?


----------



## shajbot

Very well then


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Thats what generated the luscious visuals my friend.

What is Schumacher without his Ferrari?


very dull and retired?


----------



## Criswell

Scenic View


Cruisin'


----------



## Blowie

no one playing this game ?






Lost Planet: Extreme Conditions (DX9, could be better, it's not at crunk)


----------



## shajbot

Here here


----------



## cognoscenti




----------



## cognoscenti




----------



## CaNe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kris88*




















Which game is this?


----------



## Bal3Wolf




----------



## shajbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaNe* 
Which game is this?

Insurgency Mod for Half life 2. Check News section.


----------



## Chris627

*Flight Simulator 2004*

















*Flight Simulator X*


----------



## Hellisforheroes

as i have said before; the tomb raider anniversary levels are rather big!


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Sam taking a rest after taking out the entire crew of a stranded oil tanker:


----------



## flashfreak

Eve-Online








http://dl.eve-files.com/media/corp/f..._WP17_1280.jpg


----------



## Boris4ka




----------



## Boris4ka




----------



## sugarton

I'm playing DoD again


----------



## Boris4ka




----------



## Boris4ka




----------



## Chris627

*Flight Simulator 2004*


----------



## daljeet2

BMW Powerrrr!


----------



## PRO-AMERICA

Some U.S. Army Rangers finishing the job in Company of Heroes.


----------



## Fusion Racing

TDU - me and Fury

my cars are the Ferrari 430 and the Aston, Fury's cars/bike are the CLS the VW W12 and the MV F4


----------



## BombF1rst

Aww they watched the sun-set together








j/k

I want to get that game!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BombF1rst* 
Aww they watched the sun-set together








j/k

I want to get that game!

we did... it was so beautiful....


----------



## The Fury

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
we did... it was so beautiful....









Yeh i bent over to do up my shoe laces and i felt a slight tickle...


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fury* 
Yeh i bent over to do up my shoe laces and i felt a slight tickle...

damn.... too many dodgy innuendo's tonight!

good fun game... my fave is that sunset one - i think it looks class


----------



## The Fury

We also embraced while the sun was going down. Just like this:


----------



## Chris627

Why doesn't anybody use AA? That would drive me crazy, to each their own I suppose.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fury* 
We also embraced while the sun was going down. Just like this:

Lmao. Who is that watching you guys?


----------



## The Fury

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Lmao. Who is that watching you guys?

Fusions mum


----------



## alexisd

That's so nice.


----------



## Namrac

Why is Fury stabbing Fusion while they hug?

And Chris, Test Drive Unlimited has the most craptastic AA ever. That's why.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Why is Fury stabbing Fusion while they hug?

And Chris, Test Drive Unlimited has the most craptastic AA ever. That's why.

nah, its some other people - but fury was watching

that's where he got the idea from!


----------



## The Fury

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Why is Fury stabbing Fusion while they hug?


Tell me about it. The next thing I knew my arms fell off!!!


----------



## Chris627

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
And Chris, Test Drive Unlimited has the most craptastic AA ever. That's why.

Ah, well why not disable in-game AA and let the external control panel take care of it.


----------



## highwhey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chris627* 
*Flight Simulator 2004*










yo, what res is that? I bought that game a long time a go but I never got it running since it always crashed when I tried playing


----------



## Chris627

Quote:


Originally Posted by *highwhey* 
yo, what res is that? I bought that game a long time a go but I never got it running since it always crashed when I tried playing

Those shots were taken at 1280x1024 and resized from there.


----------



## Kris88

Good ol' HL2. Still looks amazing


----------



## itslogz

--


----------



## NCspecV81

larger ones down below!


----------



## Starscream

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 


















larger ones down below!

Holy crap that game is so hard. I managed to kill 1 enemy and 2 friendlies last night. I was sucking it up. I got killed every round and it seemed to be half friendly fire. Gah.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

A daily sight on the CODUO servers


----------



## BombF1rst

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
A daily sight on the CODUO servers










CODUO? Call of Duty.. UO?

That game looks fun and reminds me of MOHAA <-- I lost my CDS









Is it anything like Mohaa?


----------



## Hellisforheroes

yeah united offensive

well its made by the same people i think, the team that left EA and joined infinityward to create COD. So it takes the good elements from MOHAA and in my opinion makes the best WWII game. Everything is how it should be and each weapon behaves the way it should do. Very fun game. I play every night for about an hour or so.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starscream* 
Holy crap that game is so hard. I managed to kill 1 enemy and 2 friendlies last night. I was sucking it up. I got killed every round and it seemed to be half friendly fire. Gah.









Yeah, it's a bit hard to manage, but once you get everything down and understand it, it's sooooo much fun. I love it.









What map was that? The sky effects are beautiful.


----------



## TaiDinh

Lost Planet: Extreme Condition - DX9
Sorry, I didn't feel like resizing.

Video
______

Huge Earthworms!!! Ahhh









Afraid of Earthworms, so I suicided...lmao









Eat Plasma rays you thing!









SERIOUSLY NOW?!!?????????????????????









Mechs eh?! Vital Suit, DIE!









OMG! I so got owned. >_>"









So, I got into my Vital Suit! (No picture was taken after this part for the scene)









Unbelievable graphics!









MY SHOTGUN! HOLY!!!1


----------



## itslogz

Half Life 2


Half Life 2: Lost Coast



Counter-Strike Source


----------



## grunion

Holy crap Tai, the worm can eat us


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Holy crap Tai, the worm can eat us









I know! lol

The first time in my life playing a game, that I'm in a BIG and WIDE open area and I had no idea where to heck to run. lol


----------



## mirage.

Insurgent mod looks amazing







Can anyone tell me about the gameplay quality?


----------



## Kris88

Its AMAZING too. Just kind of hard to get used to. Its really realistic. Dont think its like css and be all FPS doug. Its hard


----------



## mr tompo

tiger woods 07


----------



## Hellisforheroes

something's not right


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr tompo*


tiger woods 07


you ball looks like a deer.


----------



## Anth0789

CSS 781 Damage 5 kills in a round:


----------



## Boinky

From years ago, right after the release of WOW, but before the stun timer was implemented. Two 30th rogues working together could take down 50th+ people who got called in when we jumped every single alliance toon we could find in duskwood. Still one of my favorites.


----------



## allanmonaghan

colin mcrae dirt


----------



## TaiDinh

._.


----------



## DeX

My custom paint job. Did it in photoshop


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Mean.As.F*ck!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

that jeep was in good cond till i went crazy on it well you see lol.


----------



## RuSo




----------



## Walk_this_way

Quote:



that jeep was in good cond till i went crazy on it well you see lol.


How did you get the game?!? I thought it only releases on 13th.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

GRAW2 PC SP demo now available


----------



## Hellisforheroes

for fans of the original tomb raider, you might reckognise this as Atlantis. The final level of Tomb Raider 1. Very picturesque


----------



## Walk_this_way

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
GRAW2 PC SP demo now available

How did I miss this!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

ya theirs a sp and mp demo out now they came out july 5th i thk.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker




----------



## DeX




----------



## Hellisforheroes

GRAW 2 SP DEMO

looks quite good. but doesnt really do it for me. Im not into the whole tacitcal FPS shooter thing. R6 is as far as id go.


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


for fans of the original tomb raider, you might reckognise this as Atlantis. The final level of Tomb Raider 1. Very picturesque









http://www.overclock.net/attachments...g?d=1184080455
http://www.overclock.net/attachments...g?d=1184080455


about 50% of the Anniversary edition is a remake of version 1 (or other, only played legend and this one).

the game is really good, a less bit off fighting but allot of POP action wich i like, to bad it isn't as fluent as POP I, II and II


----------



## Xecuter2




----------



## TheHoff

My Nissan Skyline, in TDU


----------



## TheHoff

Me getting a record for a track in TrackmaniaNations. I was excited.


----------



## DeX




----------



## cognoscenti

Maximum everything.....

Pictures shrunk from 4mb to 300k


----------



## Liyana

taken from IGN....because I don't really take screenshots of my games and I can't do so now because I fried my 7900GS and its in the process of repair ( 7600GS sucks >.< )


----------



## That_guy3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
Maximum everything.....
Pictures shrunk from 4mb to 300k


is the aliasing really that bad?
you need to force 16x multi sample anti-aliasing.


----------



## Liyana

nope... Its because she shrunk it.... I believe since she has 2Xultras...ugh...its a definite winner


----------



## Hellisforheroes

almost finished the game now. just on my way to the top of the pyramid to take back the scion.

Not exactly a holiday!:










The screen doesnt exactly show it, but the falling lava is actually making the room rumble violently here, so lara is doing alot of..."jiggling" in her mid-regions


----------



## shajbot

Wow, that's HOT man.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

you killed saddam!


----------



## Kris88

Call of Jaurez. Looks amazing. Lol its on all medium shadows on High.


----------



## Walk_this_way

World in Conflict is awesome!!


----------



## Hellisforheroes




----------



## Hellisforheroes




----------



## TheHoff

Umm, is that a skin mod for HL2, or what. Because i don't remember seeing that in HL2.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

I'd have you believe its a demo for HL2: Episode 3 at the winter base of the combine








but its actually a third party mod called Half Life 2: The Awakening!


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


I'd have you believe its a demo for HL2: Episode 3 at the winter base of the combine











Oh i see.


----------



## shajbot

Wait where you get it?


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


but its actually a third party mod called Half Life 2: The Awakening!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


Wait where you get it?


----------



## Hellisforheroes

http://www.gamershell.com/download_19361.shtml


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## losttsol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


I wonder what game this is? Hmmmmmm???? Very difficult.


I had to supply that screenshot because it's not often you see three people in a boat in BF2. Especially three people that are still alive.


----------



## Ihatethedukes




----------



## Walk_this_way

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*












Lol, what game is that?


----------



## chailvr

I think its Magic: The Gathering but I'm not sure. My game lore is rusty =)


----------



## j_canna

s.t.a.k.l.e.r

at maximum settings...

runs completely smooth...maybe once or twice a level i'll get a 1 second lag...


----------



## DeX




----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeX* 


LMAO, ***?


----------



## Walk_this_way

Lol screw that demo, show us the Adrianne one







(or whatever her name is)


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chailvr* 
I think its Magic: The Gathering but I'm not sure. My game lore is rusty =)

You FTW.

That was on 'Wizard Mode' too. I started as blue, wound up switching to a red burn deck and then changed again to a black weeny deck that raped people badly.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

More Half Life 2: Awakening

its portal time.


----------



## shajbot

Artillery Firing


----------



## Walk_this_way




----------



## Soulclaimer




----------



## shajbot

Wow, S2000 eh.


----------



## buster2010

the nukes look real nice


----------



## Hellisforheroes

no thats a supra


----------



## shajbot




----------



## wire

COMPANY of HEROES!!!! TANK PWNAGE!!!!


----------



## Hellisforheroes

more late light COD fun


----------



## j_canna




----------



## Hellisforheroes

i posted some screens from the up and coming S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky, if you're interested: http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/21...ml#post2436544


----------



## Walk_this_way




----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Wazzup now? I didn't think so.








Oh yeah, that was my old name. I go by Bonghitter400 now.


----------



## shajbot

Hey, there is me on the list lol, I was knifing happy not gunning.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


Hey, there is me on the list lol, I was knifing happy not gunning.










I don't get rep at least for that one? You won.


----------



## PigLetPInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j_canna*






























what game is that?


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Oh yeah, I won.


----------



## nemeseeesss

It is Stalker, a great FPS/RPG type game, get it, itis wirth it.
I have a couple of pics for a few different games I am playing, just finished. Company of Heroes, Transformers, Colin McCrae DiRT, GRAW, R6 Vegas, NFSMW.


----------



## Bal3Wolf




----------



## blairellis

Downsized image...


----------



## The Fury

Garrys mod


----------



## -Inferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fury*


Garrys mod



































a little bit inappropriate don't cha think?

...i love garry's mod


----------



## vix

WORLD IN CONFLICT - BETA


----------



## JoeUbi

@ Fury - lmao, the first pic is hilarious


----------



## Hellisforheroes

barny looks so pleased with himself


----------



## The Fury

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeUbi* 
@ Fury - lmao, the first pic is hilarious

haha. It made me LOL!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
barny looks so pleased with himself









Indeed. He got lucky...


----------



## shajbot

Dude, what's with the crowbar? I think she wants you too.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Every evening around 40 people from all over europe join in for a big match on COD:UO


----------



## cognoscenti




----------



## DeX

DONUTS!!!!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## TaiDinh

This picture so looks like I am bowing down to a big machine, but I really have no idea what that is.










Removing all the dust, you'll see no giant robot.


----------



## shajbot




----------



## cognoscenti




----------



## Mebby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 









What game would this be? It looks rather intresting.


----------



## That_guy3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mebby* 
What game would this be? It looks rather intresting.

That game is called Serious Sam II I believe


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mebby* 
What game would this be? It looks rather intresting.

serious sam 2


----------



## shajbot

It's serious Shaj II.


----------



## DeX

Gene Rally


Tower of goo unlimited


----------



## Skullzaflare

fear again, but my favorite screeny now







it was from last night or night before i believe
pwned Taihinh right at the end


----------



## TheHoff

I see your using that 8800GTS to it's complete abilities Dex.


----------



## KloroFormd

F.E.A.R. Single player.

They were pinned to the wall with the Penetrator.


----------



## DeX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheHoff* 
I see your using that 8800GTS to it's complete abilities Dex.



















I get bored


----------



## MadBan




----------



## DeX




----------



## Fusion Racing

here are 2 TDU screenshot's of me and Fury in our tuned Skyline's and 2 screenshots of some fun with car modding on Garry's Mod


----------



## DoubleDee




----------



## DoubleDee

And check this out







Whoopsie EA...


----------



## PaRaDoX

that's uhh.. a artifact.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skullzaflare*


fear again, but my favorite screeny now







it was from last night or night before i believe
pwned Taihinh right at the end










Lol. Me and my hand gun.


----------



## DoubleDee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaRaDoX* 
that's uhh.. a artifact.

Nah. I reloaded the round and it was fine.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoubleDee* 
Nah. I reloaded the round and it was fine.

than it was a small artifact or the engine loaded it wrong


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## DeX

Yet another one of my superb designs, this is my clan car. *Nocturnal Silence
*


----------



## TaiDinh

I failed to make my map work right. Where's my walls!? D:


----------



## shaggy56

NWN2

Sorry two

Heres intro movie










In game


----------



## alexisd

Nice screenshots to all the posters.Thank's all for your time and effort.


----------



## Anth0789

18WOS game Screenshot!!!And Finnaly my 500th Post







:


----------



## Soulclaimer

Fable Lost chapters (resized)


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexisd*


Nice screenshots to all the posters.Thanks all for your time and effort.










thanks for creating a great thread for us all


----------



## ronniehill

Can anyone give me step by step directions on how to do screen shots of a game? I play a lot of 3D war games and would love to collect shots of explosions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## buster2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ronniehill*


Can anyone give me step by step directions on how to do screen shots of a game? I play a lot of 3D war games and would love to collect shots of explosions. Thanks in advance!


The easiest way would be to download FRAPS http://www.fraps.com/download.php
this program takes screenshots and mini movies.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ronniehill* 
Can anyone give me step by step directions on how to do screen shots of a game? I play a lot of 3D war games and would love to collect shots of explosions. Thanks in advance!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *buster2010* 
The easiest way would be to download FRAPS http://www.fraps.com/download.php
this program takes screenshots and mini movies.

But the free way would be pressing the "Prnt Scrn" button or similiar on your keyboard, then go into paint (mspaint.exe in run) and copy+paste it.


----------



## MadBan

Ok, here's another fav.
I don't play anymore, but I did have a great time. We would surround someone.... and dance.








If they danced with us, we let them go. If they didn't.....










EDIT: Here is the correct one.


----------



## Soulclaimer




----------



## nemeseeesss

Awesome screens...Dude you totaled your car!!!

btw what game is it?


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemeseeesss* 
Awesome screens...Dude you totaled your car!!!

btw what game is it?

flatout 2


----------



## Anth0789

CSS screenshot


----------



## TheHoff

oooh, i don't like that laser.


----------



## dr4gon

Lost planet beta DX9 on XP


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadBan* 
Ok, here's another fav.
I don't play anymore, but I did have a great time. We would surround someone.... and dance.








If they danced with us, we let them go. If they didn't.....

EDIT: Here is the correct one.

























Aw, man!! xD XD!!! My sides hurt from laughing so hard!!


----------



## Soulclaimer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
flatout 2









It's flatout 1


----------



## MadBan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*

























Aw, man!! xD XD!!! My sides hurt from laughing so hard!!


Heh, yeah that was a great night. Our guild went on a PvP warpath and took over a town or three. Then we went to an arena and dueled each other.... just a huge brawl.










That is when we saw a couple of Paladins watching us. So we called them over and posed for some "pictures" with them. Unfortunately I did not get pictures of that.


----------



## Anth0789

FEAR the end of the game:


----------



## killerhz

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.


----------



## MadBan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


FEAR the end of the game:


AAAHHHHH!!!!!!! SPOILER!!!

Hehe, man that was a cool game. I haven't played the expansion though. I need to pick that up.


----------



## Anth0789

TDU viper screenshot Pic:


----------



## Hellisforheroes

pickin' up ma hoes in ma viper


----------



## RuSo

picked up Tomb Raider Legend for 6 pounds/13 USDollar


----------



## Anth0789

CSS pics again some weird postion lol:


----------



## RuSo

went on a clanserver and got kicked because i was pwning them.....








after that, these were the wins of last night


----------



## TaiDinh




----------



## calvin924597

*Call Of Juarez*

Seriously one of the best games all year.

Runs like a dream in DX10 on my HD 2900 XT Maxed with 4x Temporal AA.

Looks incredible too.


----------



## That_guy3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calvin924597*


*Call Of Juarez*

Seriously one of the best games all year.

Runs like a dream in DX10 on my HD 2900 XT Maxed with 4x Temporal AA.

Looks incredible too.


lets see some more of those


----------



## grunion

Steaks anyone


----------



## JoeUbi

Filet Mignon plx


----------



## sniperscope




----------



## grunion

Hey sniperscope, what are the black lines in the first SS?

Anyway, Rangers are Hot


----------



## bl!nk

Laying the smack down on some Soviet tanks via air strike in the World In Conflict Beta.








Oh lookie there, a soldier running into the fire!

Well thats lame...didn't know photobucket had a max image size...


----------



## sniperscope

Quote:



Hey sniperscope, what are the black lines in the first SS?


The black lines are zip lines and abseiling ropes


----------



## Melcar

Arroyo sends it's love. Stupid f****.









Attachment 52747


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Finally figured out where all my stalker screens are saved!


----------



## TaiDinh

Some screenies of a F.E.A.R map I made.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


Finally figured out where all my stalker screens are saved!




















You know you can press "Print Screen" Instead of taking screenshots by the game.Just press "Prt Scr" and you open paint or whatever and paste it thats it


----------



## Soulclaimer




----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
You know you can press "Print Screen" Instead of taking screenshots by the game.Just press "Prt Scr" and you open paint or whatever and paste it thats it









yeah ofcourse i know that







it just doesnt work in stalker for some strange annoying reason. so this is the only way i can print screen..


----------



## daljeet2

rFactor


----------



## Kirgan

Should try that game with the Logitech G25 steering wheel, iv heard its amazing.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirgan* 
Should try that game with the Logitech G25 steering wheel, iv heard its amazing.

you will not be disapointed


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirgan* 
Should try that game with the Logitech G25 steering wheel, iv heard its amazing.

If you have the G25 then test it out!!


----------



## Hellisforheroes

S.T.A.L.K.E.R - getting to the interesting part now!







I've deactivated the brain scorcher, every living stalker in sight is piling into the now accessible north zone of the chernobyl power plant. CHARGE!

I chose to accompany my trusty Duty stalker clan to parade into chernobyl. No matter how silly they look










god hates the monolith!










The military seem to want to blow everyone and everything up. And they succeed too. I keep getting blown up by random missiles on my way to the powerstation.


----------



## eureka

>.<


----------



## Mazeppa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


The military seem to want to blow everyone and everything up. And they succeed too. I keep getting blown up by random missiles on my way to the powerstation.



















Heh, it's fun to bait the helicopters with a sniper rifle.


----------



## shajbot




----------



## b3rg

Don't think ive seen any tribes posts yet








Shot at 2007-07-25


----------



## shajbot

I have TANK*S*.


----------



## daljeet2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirgan* 
Should try that game with the Logitech G25 steering wheel, iv heard its amazing.

you got Â£140 for me so i can buy a G25 then?








i got a formula force ex which is crappy








might get a logitech momo.


----------



## RuSo

oops....had to press up


----------



## Fusion Racing

some BF2 screens for you






















































argh, photobucket resized them stupidly - oh well









enjoy


----------



## Flower

How do I post an image?


----------



## shajbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flower* 
How do I post an image?

Go to imageshack.us and upload your image. Then it will give you a list of links that can be used, pick one for forum.


----------



## itslogz

F.E.A.R, when this mother ****er scared the HELL out of me, had to take a screen shot.


----------



## Anth0789

NFSC Screenshots:


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *itslogz* 
F.E.A.R, when this mother ****er scared the HELL out of me, had to take a screen shot.



fear scares the **** outta me. infact i havent played through the singleplayer yet because im too jumpy to enjoy it. imho they made it far too freaky. shame to because i love the gameplay.


----------



## Chris627

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
fear scares the **** outta me. infact i havent played through the singleplayer yet because im too jumpy to enjoy it. imho they made it far too freaky. shame to because i love the gameplay.

I agree, but that's what makes it fun.


----------



## Polo224

Blazing Angels: Squadrons of WWII

Bombers trying to take out Parliament! Fun game, graphics are ok but nothing special.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

finished stalker with the ending that nobody likes. im now starting the game again and playing it properly to get all 7 (good) endings


----------



## Mootsfox

Ah, remember there is only one "good" ending. The other 6 are "bad".


----------



## Hellisforheroes

ah ok. well in that case im restarting to get the 'good' ending


----------



## shajbot




----------



## RuSo




----------



## TheHoff

lol nice ruso


----------



## Hellisforheroes

the lightning during a storm is pretty cool in s.t.a.l.k.e.r:


----------



## Kirgan

RuSo, what was that?


----------



## RuSo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirgan* 
RuSo, what was that?

snot


----------



## Kirgan

Nooo, the actual program, or game lol


----------



## RuSo

its the human head demo by nvidia for 8xxx series
http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_humanhead_home.html


----------



## Kirgan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RuSo* 









its the human head demo by nvidia for 8xxx series
http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_humanhead_home.html

Ohh i shall have to try that when I get my GTX


----------



## dskina

My brother and I playing a few rounds (not at the same time).


----------



## Choggs396

I changed my name to "Don't Block X( " because some jerk with a Scout kept blocking the doorway to the main hall... lol


----------



## foslock

w00t for Mac gaming!


X-Moto 0.3.1 (google it)


----------



## Choggs396

^ Wow, Macs have come a long way in the graphics department.


----------



## Delk

CoD:UO FTW.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

finally! someone else who plays









you may have noticed some of my scoreboards posted in this thread. i mostly play the rhinevally GITS server.


----------



## PigLetPInk

PLaying some dodgeball...alone..cause there is no server for it.


----------



## Chris627

Been playing a couple classics lately, since that's about all I can play on this pos laptop.









*Flight Simulator 2000*









*Half Life*


----------



## shajbot

Holy crap, that zombie looks outta quack.


----------



## raven117

i was under drives killing spree by one, the 4 of them didnt make it up the stairs.


----------



## foslock

I'm on the last level of HL1 (second time through) and it sooo hard but nonetheless, really, REALLY fun.


----------



## daljeet2

Americas Army


----------



## mithrandir

Oblviion with QTP3 on 1280x1024 with everything maxed, no self shadows, 4xAA, 16AF


----------



## cognoscenti

Lol


----------



## cognoscenti




----------



## shajbot

Where was teh AA?


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


Where was teh AA?











My thoughts exactly.


----------



## mithrandir

Is that Call of Juarez?


----------



## grunion

Sunset purrty.


----------



## cognoscenti




----------



## itslogz

End of Single Player F.E.A.R


When this guy came crashing through the wall like CooldAid man, i nearly **** my pants.


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Betcha I'm one of the very few (maybe the only one?) who plays chess here.









(What's sad is I can't beat the bloody computer!)























[/IMG]


----------



## shajbot




----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *txtmstrjoe*


Betcha I'm one of the very few (maybe the only one?) who plays chess here.









(What's sad is I can't beat the bloody computer!)























[/IMG]


i used to be a member or wcn but haven't played in a while


----------



## RuSo




----------



## Chris627

Quote:



Originally Posted by *itslogz*


End of Single Player F.E.A.R
When this guy came crashing through the wall like CooldAid man, i nearly **** my pants.


LOL. I love that game, it's creepy to the very end and leaves you wanting more.


----------



## tobyh7

Here's mine
7900GTX running at 721/860
everything turned up on oblivion


----------



## g0pa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *txtmstrjoe*


Betcha I'm one of the very few (maybe the only one?) who plays chess here.









(What's sad is I can't beat the bloody computer!)























[/IMG]


Chess is the ultimate game of strategy & tactics. Back in the day (when Pluto was still a planet etc) I used to represent my country. Hardly ever play anymore, but PM if you want a game..


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RuSo*




























What game is this? It looks great.


----------



## mithrandir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


What game is this? It looks great.


Looks like Overlord, though I've not played it.


----------



## ThePope

Some good old halo pc


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mithrandir*


Looks like Overlord, though I've not played it.


Google Overload and found a character from the above screen shots.










Thanks!


----------



## RuSo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
What game is this? It looks great.

yep its Overlord, looks good plays great IMO (using a xbox360 controller) and i'm 90% addicted to it ATM....








only downside is (not game related) i have to play it on 1024x768 cause otherwise it will not fit my tv screen......


----------



## DeX




----------



## SpardaHK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThePope*


Some good old halo pc



















People still playing? I was big in to the mod thing back then, maybe i should re-install.

-Sparda


----------



## Anth0789

Weird CSS pic


----------



## Unknownm

*zombie mod, Frame rate tends to drop down when 10 people are shooting behind you because there is a zombie
*


----------



## Kirgan

I got bored and reinstalled NFS:MW


----------



## TheHoff

C&C 3 Ion cannon on my new 8600GTS.


----------



## Snownation

I thought the Ion Cannon effects weren't that impressive.

I mean, they used an overlay for the crater...
At least make some physical damage for that part. Not just pasting a texture onto the ground.


----------



## TheHoff

That's at the very end of it.

Here's a video of the whole thing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSiNflPkSgE


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheHoff* 
That's at the very end of it.

Here's a video of the whole thing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSiNflPkSgE

If the screen would rumble in like a earthquake, then that'll look awesome!


----------



## daljeet2

CSS in OCN Server earlier


----------



## Johnmocc




----------



## shajbot

1400dps LMAO!


----------



## SpardaHK

I took my leave today after being burned out of the end game.

So long ssc and bt!

-Sparda


----------



## shajbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpardaHK*











I took my leave today after being burned out of the end game.

So long ssc and bt!

-Sparda


For that a soul was freed from Hell.


----------



## cognoscenti

is that CSS game any good because it looks not so flash...lol


----------



## daljeet2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
is that CSS game any good because it looks not so flash...lol

its quite addictive
i've only had it 1 day and i was addicted


----------



## RockScream

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


is that CSS game any good because it looks not so flash...lol


...wait, are you joking?


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


is that CSS game any good because it looks not so flash...lol


YES You need to play it.. CS:S and WoW has like the most girl players lol.

And I don't know why but I keep clicking your avatar...


----------



## highwhey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


is that CSS game any good because it looks not so flash...lol


Your telling us that you haven't played css?







If you haven't played css your not a true gamer. lol, j/k but you need to try it out, don't blame us if you get fired from your job beacuse you can't stop playing it.


----------



## binormalkilla

Stalker next to a lightning anomaly. This is below the military base. Also my desktop background ATM.
Also.....I have owned HL2 since it was release, and I haven't been sucked into CSS! It looks better at higher res with max settings, but it's no eye orgasm


----------



## alexisd

Nice shoot binormalkilla.
Thank's to all the posters in this thread.And keep them comming.


----------



## grunion

COH action, artillery and medics.


----------



## j_canna




----------



## j_canna




----------



## biatchi

Some funky spawnage


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


Some funky spawnage


Isn't that a Wolf:ET mod?


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeUbi* 
Isn't that a Wolf:ET mod?

Yep it's True Combat: Elite


----------



## binormalkilla

More stalker








Yea, that how I do it! PWNed








A little lighting action


----------



## Hellisforheroes

mmm stalker. ill post some of mine where the lighting is real nice:




























chernobyl itself: (im actually really disappointed at the lack of real missions and areas there are in the center of chernobyl itself. infact the only mission you have before you enter the plant is to get inside the hotel and steal the stash. the re-created chernobyl zone is amazing and i dont think they made enough of it in the story. thats why im playing through again so i can wander the zone instead of rushing to the plant)


----------



## JacKz5o

I missed a head with the TMP.. I suck


----------



## Anth0789

Pretty good score:


----------



## JacKz5o

My best score was 100-17 on cs_office.

On dust it was 100-18 :\\


----------



## JoeUbi

lol, is that guy calling you a hacker?


----------



## Hellisforheroes

my oblivion character:


----------



## zacbrain




----------



## -Inferno

Rainbow Six: Vegas










Flight Simulator X:










Silkroad Online:


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeUbi* 
lol, is that guy calling you a hacker?

Yeah lol.


----------



## binormalkilla

The new Enemy Territory Quake Wars beta 2, maxed out. It's a good looking game, IMHO.


----------



## j_canna




----------



## Anth0789

Dirt Crash Pic:


----------



## foslock

One of the games I made. Hard to get a good screenshot, although this one is alright. Find the download here.


----------



## cognoscenti




----------



## grunion

Cog do you ever play with AA?


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Cog do you ever play with AA?

I don't think her pc can handle the AA.


----------



## cognoscenti




----------



## zacbrain

i blacked out and when i came too i saw this....


----------



## cognoscenti

Hows this AA?
The BF2 screens earlier I thought I had it on already .


----------



## mithrandir

Shot at 2007-08-05

Shot at 2007-08-05


----------



## shajbot

My fortitude, nothing can touch me, nothing I can't shoot. (US Helo that was shot down and landed on my pad LOL so I grabbed it)








Even air or water








Even target not yet taken off.


----------



## grunion

That's what I'm talkin about COG, wish my C&C3 looked that good


----------



## shajbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


That's what I'm talkin about COG, wish my C&C3 looked that good










Why not, you have a 8800GTX...


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


Why not, you have a 8800GTX...


LOL...You're right, though I haven't played since I aqquired my GTX.
Guess I'll load it up.


----------



## grunion




----------



## sugarton

30fps on that rig? damn. either horribly optimized or ridiculously high quality.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugarton* 
30fps on that rig? damn. either horribly optimized or ridiculously high quality.

It's called a FPS cap.


----------



## ivan0550

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 









Grunion, what you use to measure your GPU temp inside the game?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ivan0550* 
Grunion, what you use to measure your GPU temp inside the game?









*Rivatuner*


----------



## Go Gators!

some starcraft pwnage... still play this game about once a week


----------



## Melcar

Ouch!









By melcar at 2007-08-05


----------



## RuSo

i hoped doom3 was more like this all the time......


----------



## grunion

This was alot funnier in game, he was all twitchy and swinging around.
He tried to jack my jet, C4 denial.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

RuSo, a quick question..

in quake 4 it says that it requires 512mb of graphic memory to enable 'ultra' graphics settings. Although your card can handle it, in theory it still wouldnt allow you to select it? just a random question.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Melcar*


Ouch!


Speaking of OUCH, This is at level 2. No, I actually needed to use those arrows to kill him.


----------



## mithrandir

With Qarl's TP3 this room looks amazing.


----------



## mithrandir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*


Speaking of OUCH, This is at level 2. No, I actually needed to use those arrows to kill him.




lol Looks like his circus act went wrong


----------



## KSIMP88

I think he had a last-second itch as well, LOL!


----------



## Hellisforheroes

following the campaign for the 'true ending' in stalker now. Having restarted the game after i got the 'boring' ending.


----------



## mithrandir

I should try and get back into STALKER. I got bored after a couple of jobs. It does look good though


----------



## grunion

COH on my laptop.


----------



## RuSo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
RuSo, a quick question..

in quake 4 it says that it requires 512mb of graphic memory to enable 'ultra' graphics settings. Although your card can handle it, in theory it still wouldnt allow you to select it? just a random question.

good question, i can just select it with no problems......
i have 560mb texture memory, don't know where exactly it came from, nor how to turn it off
































Ultra quality......


----------



## TheHoff

I think they only needed 512mb for the older cards that weren't as fast. I think you can get away with less than that with a todays new gfx cards.


----------



## Soulclaimer




----------



## -Inferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Soulclaimer* 









what game is that?

2moons?


----------



## Soulclaimer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Inferno*


what game is that?

2moons?


Jade Empire.


----------



## TheHoff

hey grunion how do you get Rivatuner to display that in your games?


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


hey grunion how do you get Rivatuner to display that in your games?


http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1943...n-display.html


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeUbi* 
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1943...n-display.html

Thx for that. But for some reason the FPS doesn't show only the temp only 55ÂºC under load with MSI's stock cooler.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheHoff* 
Thx for that. But for some reason the FPS doesn't show only the temp only 55ºC under load with MSI's stock cooler.

Did you select Display FPS in the OSD?

*EDIT>* Don't reply here, reply in the Riva Thread.


----------



## TheHoff

Me finishing off someone with a lot of venoms


----------



## Anth0789

Dirt: Im on two wheels Weeeee...lol


----------



## DeX

This game rocks


Im getting better & better


----------



## NCspecV81

what game is that?


----------



## daljeet2

Grand prix 4:


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
what game is that?

Trackmania Nations it's free.


----------



## TheHoff

Me showing people how it's done in TMN. If you want to play with me I'm usually in BigbluesMinitrax - USA , uBp shorttracks, - USA, LukesshortArena - Germany.


----------



## TheHoff

Me using the temporal rift in CnC 3.


----------



## Melcar

Yum! Rat on a stick. I prefer mine well done please

















By melcar at 2007-08-08


----------



## Hellisforheroes

The amazingly atmospheric landscape in S.T.A.L.K.E.R


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


Me showing people how it's done in TMN. If you want to play with me I'm usually in BigbluesMinitrax - USA , uBp shorttracks, - USA, LukesshortArena - Germany.










are u the hoff from ubp???
(i is ubp too)


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
are u the hoff from ubp???
(i is ubp too)

No, i used to be in ubp though.


----------



## TheHoff

Me getting some insane points. Mind you I had a rank of 14,100 at that time.


----------



## Anth0789

Dirt long jump....


----------



## TheHoff

Me using the Nod's nuke in CnC 3.


----------



## Fkyx

Sorry... I couldn't just post one... or two... or three.

DiRT








Don't ask how this happened.










































Don't ask how this happened either... Yes... I got a video of this.










Running at 1680x1050, all settings maxed but shaders.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

installed float32 lighting mod for stalker, cant really tell much difference myself:


----------



## grunion

My Alien Ant Farm in all its glory


----------



## Syrillian

Nova Prospekt... a tourist haven.

I love that chapter.


----------



## j_canna




----------



## Hellisforheroes

dirty little bastards they are. and if they hunt you in pairs, watch for their low blow kicks. kills you in seconds.


----------



## Soulclaimer




----------



## Hellisforheroes

S.T.A.L.K.E.R:

*this* is the gauss rifle. The most expensive gun in the game:










and *this* is what happens when you get in its way


















the wish granter in the heart of the chernobyl powerplant (1 of the endings):


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

insmod


----------



## grunion




----------



## TheHoff

That was always my favorite part of that game.


----------



## shajbot




----------



## Snownation

lol, do i see a ganker?


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snownation*


lol, do i see a ganker?


Oh man, I remember gankers when I used to play Ultima Online on a free shard... I used to be a Murderer (350+ long term murders) and when I'd go into town all these Turkish people who attempt to kill me but then I'd lead them out of town away from guards or out of the sight of guards and then my other Murderer buddies would Para Explo Explo Flamestrike then they die and we loot their bodies... Oh so much fun.


----------



## shajbot

Lol, they tried to gank me but I slayed them all.


----------



## 2long4u

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Soulclaimer* 









You need some AA dude.


----------



## mithrandir




----------



## Unknownm




----------



## mithrandir




----------



## Unstableiser

LMAO @ the second one


----------



## TriplePlay

@mithrandir:

Gah, that first SS of FEAR... that part freaked me out, nothing's there then you go up to the ladder and you turn around as you get down the ladder and she's suddenly there, so you hurry down and then HE'S THERE!!! Rofl I jumped so bad when I was playing that alone in the dark in my dorm room... hahaha.


----------



## TheHoff

Bought Half-Life 2 today. Was so pissed because i was told that CS:S comes with [email protected] and I get no CS:S just HL2 and HL2: Deathmatch.


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mithrandir*













Excuse my lameness, what game is that?


----------



## shajbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


Excuse my lameness, what game is that?


EVE ONLINE


----------



## Tricky

[img=http://img458.imageshack.us/img458/1882/zomgxp1.th.jpg]

Colin Mcrae DiRT Demo.


----------



## Tricky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tricky* 
[img=http://img458.imageshack.us/img458/1882/zomgxp1.th.jpg]

Colin Mcrae DiRT Demo.

Yeah it looks like crap. I had to convert the original screenshot 5.1megs down to 166kb.


----------



## mithrandir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


Excuse my lameness, what game is that?


X3: The Reunion


----------



## TheHoff

How not to close a door:


----------



## RuSo

^^ Lmao


----------



## mithrandir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tricky*


Yeah it looks like crap. I had to convert the original screenshot 5.1megs down to 166kb.










Yeah it's imageshack with the file restrictions. They are the most popular but yesterday it dawned on me they are in fact rubbish. Yesterday when I posted my shots it resized to vga - I found http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com much better; no image size restrictions, etc.


----------



## Soulclaimer

Me 'n my DB9 flyin in NFSC


----------



## adam144

Me "HAVING SOME FUN" with someone on Guild Wars


















I'm the big one, btw..


----------



## mithrandir




----------



## grunion

I just played through FEAR again and I don't remember that room, where is it?


----------



## mithrandir




----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mithrandir*












NEEDS MOAR JPEG

Seriously guys... save as .PNG...


----------



## mithrandir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


I just played through FEAR again and I don't remember that room, where is it?


This is one of the last sections of the game, don't want to say more than that without spoiling it for others


----------



## mithrandir




----------



## mithrandir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
NEEDS MOAR JPEG

Seriously guys... save as .PNG...

What do you mean by moar?

The original file is Bitmap (BMP) but using the online image host site they convert the image to JPG.


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mithrandir* 
What do you mean by moar?

The original file is Bitmap (BMP) but using the online image host site they convert the image to JPG.

Go here no restrictions and it's free.

http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/


----------



## mithrandir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheHoff* 
Go here no restrictions and it's free.

http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/


Yup, thats the one I've been using.


----------



## Namrac

Use imageshack or even OCN's built in photo uploading thingy.

And moar = goofy spelling of more.


----------



## Unknownm

attachments u mean


----------



## Bigimus

this is my daily passtime


----------



## mithrandir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Use imageshack or even OCN's built in photo uploading thingy.

And moar = goofy spelling of more.

I thought moar = more.

I did use imageshack but it reduces some of my pics so I used allyoucanupload It's much better and quicker too.

I've had a look at THIS list, seems allyoucanupload is the best


----------



## TriplePlay

Huzzah.

Oops, 2 screenshots. I disobeyed the thread's title.


----------



## Isellion

Here's the best (no monthly fees remember...) RPG on the web right now. And it's about to get better with Eye of the North Expansion and Guild Wars 2.


----------



## chil3nito

lol triple play love the 30 fps hehehe


----------



## killerhz




----------



## grunion

Where's your AA killerhz?


----------



## sugarton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chil3nito* 
lol triple play love the 30 fps hehehe

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e1..._dust20006.jpg

omg 99fps in smoke? hax.


----------



## l Casualty

Nice little Guild Wars glitch to bad it didnt give me all the XP and skill points


----------



## b3rg

2moons


----------



## Battle_Rattle

LockOn Modern Air Combat: Flaming Cliffs ... Su-25T firing a S-25L guided Missile










Most unique and best game movie I have ever seen... the editing is stunning
http://www.gamerztheatre.com/content/view/386/82/

A Great LockOn Movie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR6m2LDeaQs


----------



## Chris627

A couple shots from Flight Simulator X...


----------



## Special_K

Vsync on at 60hz, normally 299 fps


----------



## prestontrogden




----------



## JoeUbi

Slade, you are a bonafide whore.


----------



## mugan23

these are from my 7600


----------



## Chris627

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*











these are from my 7600


My FSX brother!


----------



## mugan23

yay lol


----------



## Anth0789

Subrau all messed up lol


----------



## JoeUbi

Pwning some noobs in the new CSS server.


----------



## TheHoff

Special_K please next time resize the image that was ridiculous lol.


----------



## TheHoff

how's this for an economy in CnC 3.


----------



## cognoscenti




----------



## cognoscenti




----------



## TheHoff

me showing sullzafare how's it done.


----------



## dskina




----------



## Hellisforheroes

May I be the first to say......BIOSHOCK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hellisforheroes

few more. The water effects are astounding. the best ive ever seen:


----------



## Syrillian

...I wondered who would be first...


----------



## Criswell

I was just about to post some Bioshock screenshots from the Demo as well


----------



## mithrandir

Sweeeeet!

Those shots look great and if you're running those on a x1900xt then I'm in for a treat.


----------



## TriplePlay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chil3nito* 
lol triple play love the 30 fps hehehe

Heh, that's weird, I didn't notice. Usually I stay about 40-60 FPS (I'm only running on my laptop's 7200 GO...







)
(and it's even worse on my desktop's Radeon 9000 lmao)


----------



## JoeUbi

@Hellisforheroes: What kinda FPS are you seeing in Bioshock?


----------



## JoeUbi

Well, I couldn't wait for an answer. So I played it... I was probably getting an average of 30-35 FPS and I never saw the frames go below 25 FPS. I would see as high as 75, due to v-sync capping the frames at that.


----------



## RuSo

the first one to be drunk while taking a screenshot


----------



## sugarton

Wow. You weren't kidding about the water effects. Nice.


----------



## grunion

Why no AA with BioShock guys, not available in the Demo?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Why no AA with BioShock guys, not available in the Demo?


Its not available in the full game either, you have to force it through the CP.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


@Hellisforheroes: What kinda FPS are you seeing in Bioshock?


I'm getting on average 40-60 FPS in bioshock with 16xAF and 6xAA. I'm shocked at how well optimized the game is. I keep playing through the demo but turn the monitor off while it plays through the cutscenes because it gets a bit annoying after the first few times since it lasts for about 5 minutes


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


I'm getting on average 40-60 FPS in bioshock with 16xAF and 6xAA. I'm shocked at how well optimized the game is. I keep playing through the demo but turn the monitor off while it plays through the cutscenes because it gets a bit annoying after the first few times since it lasts for about 5 minutes











You sure that's 6xAA? Looks kinda jaggie for x6AA.


----------



## JoeUbi

I force AA through the CP in all my games, but apparently it didn't get forced in Bioshock.


----------



## RuSo

tried 16x and 16xQ but it made no difference.........


----------



## grunion

Oh that kinda sucks.
Murlocke can you confirm that forcing AA in the CP actually works?

Still looks amazing.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Oh that kinda sucks.
Murlocke can you confirm that forcing AA in the CP actually works?

Still looks amazing.



AA probrably breaks the engine, this is UE3 were talking here. Itll Jarble the screenies all up if it does.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


You sure that's 6xAA? Looks kinda jaggie for x6AA.


yeah it is. I'm not sure is forcing AA actually works yet, can't say that stock-in-game settings are bad to start with anyway!


----------



## 2long4u

Whats a CP?


----------



## Hellisforheroes

control panel. its ati or nvidia's software to control your display card.


----------



## Kris88




----------



## TheHoff

Bioshock demo, I will be buying this tomorrow or Friday. This game runs so well.


----------



## cognoscenti

Call of Juanita..when its not crashing


----------



## cognoscenti




----------



## Unknownm

Ds


----------



## Namrac

Bioooooooooooooshock. Cohen's just recruited me.


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Bioooooooooooooshock. Cohen's just recruited me.










how can you play it with such a small resoulution?


----------



## shajbot

Wow, tiny!


----------



## ENGL3R




----------



## Skullzaflare

im still on the bloody demo till i get money


----------



## RuSo

this freaked me out and dropped me of my chair the 1rst time i played it (DX10 BTW) also demo


----------



## Fierceleaf

Vanguard


----------



## nightdagger

Crappy resolution, this is from my Xfire account and the game only runs at 1024x768 to begin with.


----------



## Boris4ka




----------



## Unknownm




----------



## Boris4ka

unknownm, what game is that, and why are you playing it?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boris4ka* 
unknownm, what game is that, and why are you playing it?


Vdrift

VDrift is a cross-platform, open source driving simulation made with drift racing in mind. It's powered by the excellent Vamos physics engine


----------



## dskina

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=em9sCSIqGb0


----------



## Boris4ka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 

Vdrift

VDrift is a cross-platform, open source driving simulation made with drift racing in mind. It's powered by the excellent Vamos physics engine

Oh, so it's one of those good games with horrible graphics? I'll try it out


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=em9sCSIqGb0

yea I got that last race. This game is still very new, I hope they release a newer one soon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boris4ka* 
Oh, so it's one of those good games with horrible graphics? I'll try it out









Sure, I don't mind it. I rather play old arcade games than the newer game's sometimes. I just like arcade stuff better and that game gives me more of a arcade feeling


----------



## SZayat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=em9sCSIqGb0


where laws of physics fail


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## PaRaDoX

More then one... but hey, most people can't even get it to run! so they can get inspiration from this...


----------



## Skullzaflare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaRaDoX* 
More then one... but hey, most people can't even get it to run! so they can get inspiration from this...










are you on the demo? thats where the demo ends


----------



## sugarton

I find it funny it says "Machine Gun Rounds" for something that looks like a 1920's Tommy Gun.


----------



## Skullzaflare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sugarton*


I find it funny it says "Machine Gun Rounds" for something that looks like a 1920's Tommy Gun.










also, if its suppose to be a peaceful city, where did all the guns come from


----------



## Chris627

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PaRaDoX*












The Big Daddy is one tough mofo!


----------



## mithrandir

*A shot that isn't Bioshock







*


----------



## mithrandir




----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sugarton*


I find it funny it says "Machine Gun Rounds" for something that looks like a 1920's Tommy Gun.










it is







Rapture was created after WWII and the guns that would've been used around that time after the war were typically Thompson Machine Guns. You'll reckognise them from Call Of Duty and Medal of Honor


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mithrandir* 
*A shot that isn't Bioshock








*

noooob


----------



## JoeUbi




----------



## zacbrain




----------



## cognoscenti

Awesome game esp when played with 8800 Ultra Sli at 1280 x 1024 so the game doesnt crash....


----------



## Soulclaimer




----------



## j_canna

joe, zac, what games are those?


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j_canna* 
joe, zac, what games are those?

Medal of honor airborne, it came out yesturday(demo)

its comming out on sept 4









http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/me...tabs;downloads


----------



## cognoscenti

I dont really know how to play this one yet....


----------



## cognoscenti




----------



## TheHoff

aa is your friend cognoscenti use it.


----------



## Ruffryder1167

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


EVE ONLINE


 thats not eve online


----------



## buster2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Awesome game esp when played with 8800 Ultra Sli at 1280 x 1024 so the game doesnt crash....










this tweakguide shows you how to change the res to a higher setting if you haven't tried it already http://www.tweakguides.com/COJ_8.html I haven't read through all the posts so wouldn't know what else you have tried.


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## Unknownm

finally!


----------



## enzo15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boris4ka* 














































what game is thiisss ??
aslo can anyone tell me of any formula one racing games that are out ! ?? i cany find any in game,hmv or any others


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enzo15* 
what game is thiisss ??
aslo can anyone tell me of any formula one racing games that are out ! ?? i cany find any in game,hmv or any others

That's Colin McRae: DiRT. Fun and great looking game.


----------



## Scarz

My level 70 Undead Priest floatin over the portal. lol this ones old, I have the epic mount now+riding crop hehe!


----------



## Anth0789

Trucking Game:


----------



## Hellisforheroes

ahh the aliasing kills my eyes


----------



## Hellisforheroes

World In Conflict demo.

I'm finding it hard to get to grips with the controller setup in this game. It really doesnt come naturally like other RTS games such as C+C and COH. It somehow feels a tad awkward.

The visuals however are something to admire:


----------



## NCspecV81

Last picture is w/o HDR. Which is better? I kind of like the color a lot better w/o HDR and thats currently how I play simply b/c I like color! yellow tint FTL!


----------



## JoeUbi

IT looks WAY to clean with HDR off... HDR gives the game an "edgy" look.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

hdr is kinda overused in DIRT but nevertheless alot of the lighting in the game relys on it. I like to play the game it was meant to be played. i.e how it looks on the 360.


----------



## That_guy3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Trucking Game:










isn't that transformers the game?
and man the aliasing is killing my eyes too!!!


----------



## Chris627




----------



## Fusion Racing

where's your head at....


----------



## Hellisforheroes

muahaha


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Medal Of Honour: Airborne

Quite fun. A new type of user interface for WWII shooters. Not exactly the most realistic but its alot better than previous MOH games.

I'm still waiting patiently for Brother In Arms: Hell's Highway.


----------



## JoeUbi

Whats nice about the new MOH is that you can't hit people with your SMG from half way accross teh map. If you want to do that, you are required to use the Rifle, which I like very much.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *That_guy3*


isn't that transformers the game?
and man the aliasing is killing my eyes too!!!



Its 18 Wheels Of Steel Haulin...Its a mod for haulin


----------



## alexisd

Page #200.Thank's to all the posters in this nice thread.Keep them comming.


----------



## grunion

Even without AA, Bioshock is still purrty.


----------



## Mootsfox

A good reason to save the Little Sisters and not kill them.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

It looks like one of those REALLY EFFING HURT


----------



## TheHoff

stupid pics got deleted somehow


----------



## Kirgan

Medal of Honor: Pacific Assault


----------



## j_canna

is MoH







A dx10?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j_canna*


is MoH







A dx10?


No its a old game and that screenshot isnt gameplay.. He cheated!


----------



## Kirgan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murlocke* 
No its a old game and that screenshot isnt gameplay.. He cheated!

It is, kind of







, its one of the game videos from me playing the game...


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Pacific Assault was awful imho.

I think they learned from how bad that game was and improved alot for Airborne. Atleast the demo seems alot better anyway..

WWII games in japan = lose


----------



## droby1987

World In Conflict is GREAT!!!!

3 NUKES from none other than the Iron Fist her self, Mother Russia...


----------



## Hellisforheroes

i always find it funny how small-scale nukes are in video games. a real nuke would demolish a whole city, not just a bundle of trees


----------



## Mr_Torch

*PREY*


----------



## TheHoff

More BIOSHOCK


----------



## Unknownm

I min the game than went back and that's what I got


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexisd*


Page #200.Thank's to all the posters in this nice thread.Keep them comming.










page #200.

I guess you don't have "allow 40 post per page" enabled in your userCP. Right now I see 51 Pages


----------



## DeX




----------



## That_guy3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Its 18 Wheels Of Steel Haulin...Its a mod for haulin










haha lol


----------



## nightdagger

World in Conflict Demo








ZOMG***BBQNUKE'D!!!1!1


----------



## Kris88




----------



## Anth0789

Tiger Woods 08


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Tiger Woods 08

















o_o
looks nice, cool!!
i wub golf.


----------



## NCspecV81

the tiger woods 08 does look good but something about it makes me feel like its unpolished graphically on the PC. It still feels ps2/xbox'esque and not next gen. stupid EA ***! for heavens sake its not like the PC doesn't have the capability to run the next gen code!


----------



## Anth0789

Knifed 1 and killed 7 players in a round


----------



## The Fury

Fusion = Left
Me = Right


----------



## Soulclaimer




----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Fury, is that TDU or what?


----------



## binormalkilla

A little Bioshock sickness in DX10 glory.


----------



## Mootsfox

Aren't bots helpful


















And Bioshock in DX9 glory:


----------



## RuSo

"Hangin around"


----------



## Voyager4300

Ice Sculpture









She wants me


----------



## Fyreaxe

Minesweeper running at high res w/ 8800gtx x2 SLI !! w00t


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fyreaxe*


Minesweeper running at high res w/ 8800gtx x2 SLI !! w00t










ZOMG HAXORZ!?!!?


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## cognoscenti




----------



## Voyager4300

Hell yes for System Shock 2! one of the greatest games ever


----------



## Chris627

Ah Ravenholm, such fond memories...

















And one from FS2004 of course.


----------



## ekul

STALKER with realism graphics mod 2.0, float32 mod, and motion blur.


----------



## shajbot




----------



## Kris88




----------



## Fusion Racing




----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*












>: O i want that.... oh well, golf has started up again @ school... now i need a phisycal







.


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


>: O i want that.... oh well, golf has started up again @ school... now i need a phisycal







.


what do you average. Last year my senior year i averaged a 38 on 9 holes and 76 on 18 holes with my best round being a 70.


----------



## Silentsoul_600

Sro


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheHoff* 
what do you average. Last year my senior year i averaged a 38 on 9 holes and 76 on 18 holes with my best round being a 70.

oh well... horrid... lol, its a bad district for golf anyways. but i shot like.. 80-90 once... oh well, im still proud of my 275 yrd drive


----------



## Unknownm

Farcry 1.3 with 64-bit patch


----------



## SZayat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
Farcry 1.3 with 64-bit patch

It looks slightly better with the 64-bit patch & Mcdonalds Ads..lol


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SZayat* 
It looks slightly better with the 64-bit patch & Mcdonalds Ads..lol

different rendering
*
Normal:*









*Imporved:*









*Prase:*









*Cold:*









*Cartoon:*


----------



## binormalkilla

S & M gone too far: Bioshock.


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## Mootsfox

Bored in the OCN server:


----------



## RuSo




----------



## SZayat

I love this game


----------



## RuSo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SZayat*


I love this game










yep me too







.......don't know why it was'nt a really big hit


----------



## SZayat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RuSo*


yep me too







.......don't know why it was'nt a really big hit


I second that. This game is so underrated.


----------



## mithrandir

What is that game? I've seen the character but can't pinpoint where I saw it.


----------



## SZayat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mithrandir*


What is that game? I've seen the character but can't pinpoint where I saw it.


*Psychonauts!*


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
oh well... horrid... lol, its a bad district for golf anyways. but i shot like.. 80-90 once... oh well, im still proud of my 275 yrd drive









275yrd drive is still good. That's about how far i drive. You would've still been the 2nd best player on my schools team it was bad.


----------



## Anth0789

Hole In One!


----------



## That_guy3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Hole In One!



















nice!


----------



## TheHoff

Hey Anth0789 does that game support widescreen?


----------



## -Inferno

Dirt Demo.

I'm not very good lol, it's a completely different racing style than i'm use to


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


Hey Anth0789 does that game support widescreen?


Well for some people it does but for me i can only go 1280 x 1024 max...
Some people got 1680x1050.Maybe its because it depends on the GPU you have.


----------



## CuriouslyHigh

I wish I could give you a screenshot of dnd. My friends and I had a mad campaign yesterday.

Being chaotic-neutral means never having to say I'm sorry. =D


----------



## mithrandir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SZayat*


*Psychonauts!*


Thanks.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Now what is cooler than a weapon that can fire Liquid Nitrogen, Napalm and _Electric Gel_? Nothing. That's what!


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

I just learned how to command the whole battle. I've won 6 out of my first 7 games at command. It really adds a pretty cool angle to the game.


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


Now what is cooler than a weapon that can fire Liquid Nitrogen, Napalm and _Electric Gel_? Nothing. That's what!










Oh I'm sure mashermasher could think of something


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


Oh I'm sure mashermasher could think of something


Lol involving robots and gas masks no doubt


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


Lol involving robots and gas masks no doubt


don't forget chainmail


----------



## binormalkilla

Battlefield 2142 Northern Strike. I LOVE this map.


----------



## binormalkilla




----------



## AMD Dave

I had a sick and twisted round playing infantry only, I went nuts with the team points.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker




----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I cant get AA working in Doom


----------



## Hellisforheroes

This is my favourite Big Daddy. I use the 'hypnotise big daddy' plasmid so he followed me around almost the entire fort frolic level and kicked everyones ass for me =P until eventually he went and found a little sister so i had to pound him into the ground. Naturally..


----------



## Blowie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
This is my favourite Big Daddy. I use the 'hypnotise big daddy' plasmid so he followed me around almost the entire fort frolic level and kicked everyones ass for me =P until eventually he went and found a little sister so i had to pound him into the ground. Naturally..










this game... any FEAR, HL2, D3, Halo, etc material... or just another shooter with no story to tell to interesting people ?


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blowie* 
this game... any FEAR, HL2, D3, Halo, etc material... or just another shooter with no story to tell to interesting people ?

I personally find it quite interesting.. Its different to the usual gameplay + storyline. Lets face it. You crash into the atlantic only to find yourself in an underwater city built after WWII, only to realise its inhabitants have gone crazy at the hands of the gene-altering energy source that the city relies on. You end up trying to find your way out by hunting the guy who made the city and who has also consequently gone insane. All while using some awesome super-human plasmid weapons to use the surroundings to your advantage.

Its unlike any game i've ever played. It uses the same eerie sound elements as FEAR at times. Has the same type of climatic battles as HL2. The corridor basis can make you remember D3 and the neon-plasmid-weapons remind you of Halo. But put them altogether along with some amazing voice-acting and pretty crazy ideas that the developers have put into the game. Its unique. I'm nearing the end now. I have to say there's so much to take in, I feel like I could go all the way back to the beginning and do so much more even after everything I've already done. So I'll be playing this again quite a few times


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Thundergod989

old timers welcome to guess


----------



## Thundergod989

i'm gonna get some screenies of escape from butchers bay







now that game was a phenomenal looking game for its age.


----------



## Mootsfox

Beware of flying Ninja(ZX-10R)'s.


----------



## [email protected]

It looks soo nice but lags so much, Ah I cant wait until the New Geforce 9's comes out


----------



## alexisd

NOTE=is no a sticky anymore.But all of you are more than welcome,to post your screenshots.Thank's.


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thundergod989*


i'm gonna get some screenies of escape from butchers bay







now that game was a phenomenal looking game for its age.


have yet to see these pics yet.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Maybei should re-install butchers as well, last card i played it on was a 6600GT.

More Doom


----------



## buster2010

Airborne


----------



## alexisd

Don't let thi's thread die.Keep posting.


----------



## TheHoff

.

EDIT: Sorry about the language in the 2nd pic didn't notice it until i posted it.


----------



## Unstableiser

Good ol' Oblvion with Karls texture pack 3, Natural Environment mod, all the landscape texture mods and OOO, also tweaked using Koroush Ghazi's tweakguide










World in Conflict demo










Quake Wars demo


----------



## Droopz

Nothing too awesome, but pics of mine and the GF's charactors after getting back in after a 2 year break.


----------



## TheHoff

me owning people and in the first pic rehs was hacking and i still ownd him.


----------



## Unl33t

Does anyone else find it ironic that you can controll these things after spending so much time and effort to kill every one of them in sight?

EDIT: Better pic,


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unl33t*


Does anyone else find it ironic that you can controll these things after spending so much time and effort to kill every one of them in sight?

EDIT: Better pic,




Yes i have noticed that lol, very annoying actually.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Medal Of Honor Airborne, and the most amazing gun to ever be included into a WWII game







the shotgun! oh my lord how fun that gun is







Just check out the views.. the maps in this game are pretty huge. This building is like a skyscraper and you can land on top of it or on the ground. Either way you get flustered with millions of desperate nazis


----------



## biatchi

MOHA looks sweet as hell


----------



## TheHoff

shoot dem nazis


----------



## sugarton

Wow... thats a lot better looking than I've seen so far.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker




----------



## droby1987

I'll post a screen shot of Quake Wars when I get back from my next class....

This game looks very good even when running on my computer that is now over 1 year old. I am still very impressed with the performance and quality that I'm able to get out of my X1900 card since it's overclocked to over X1900xtx speeds.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Blowie

ah nice to see that they have taken the lightning skils from STALKER


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## pato88

explosion, what game is that?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

ET: Quake Wars Demo.


----------



## Chickenuggets

look at the guy standing up so straight, all i did was look at him like i was gay and he backed straight up to the wall...

jks i pinned him with crossbow, fun times, hl2 ftw!!!


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

This is probably the most points I've ever gotten in BF2142


----------



## fbmowner

r 6 vegas on my old gpu but still looks good


----------



## Thundergod989

shat I wish I could get a screenshot of lost planet running on dx10 with everything cranked during an action scene !!









Maybe i'll get fraps.


----------



## Thundergod989

I have absolutely fallen in love with this game's graphics... I took a video (originally at 1920x1200) resized to 1024 and compressed it (~12M) and hosted it for you guys!! this is what dx10 gaming at full settings looks like


----------



## TaiDinh

Lost Planet is a great game, but the shortage of levels is a big con.


----------



## Thundergod989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
Lost Planet is a great game, but the shortage of levels is a big con.

yeah, and lack of a functioning multiplayer.


----------



## mithrandir

Gonna cheat a little and post more than 1 shot


----------



## shajbot

Some MOHA fun. The last encounter was somewhat crappy. They just throw me against 10 Nazi elites and a few bomb sticks and expect me to get through heh, beat them anyways.


----------



## shajbot

Dust @ Full HDR and 16xQQ transparent AA.

























































Shotguning the Nazi elite


----------



## cyclist14

Soaring through the sky!


----------



## DeX

Our clan car, designed it myself


----------



## Rick Arter

Oblivion at 1680x1050 mid settings no shadows AA x4/AF x16


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## pcrowle

had to do it.... TF2 - a classic map - 2Fort


----------



## JoeUbi

How come no one uses .png for screenshots anymore?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


How come no one uses .png for screenshots anymore?


most of them become like 1.55MB to more with a big res


----------



## Redbull1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*












This is Richard Burns Rally??


----------



## Mr. E

I hate saving my game pics to jpg, lose so much quality.

Attachment 56332


----------



## mithrandir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


How come no one uses .png for screenshots anymore?


I use FRAPS to save my shots. However I use allyoucanupload.com to host the pics and I think they convert it to jpeg or gif.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

FS9, But still a nice game! (max settings 1680x1050 16X AF 0X AA)











DONT LET THIS THREAD DIE!!!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

You alreadyu posted those....


----------



## Frozenshinobi

I'm gonna break the rules and post 2 screenshots, sorry.


----------



## TheHoff

ZOMG David Blaine does his levitation trick in fear.


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mithrandir*


I use FRAPS to save my shots. However I use allyoucanupload.com to host the pics and I think they convert it to jpeg or gif.


You can choose the format it takes the screenshots in. I just have FRAPs take the screenshot in .bmp then save to .png.


----------



## Shadowrunner340

if i posted, i'd be violating an NDA lol

damn Crysis secrets


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## ikehack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


More BIOSHOCK


















Child molestation


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


You can choose the format it takes the screenshots in. I just have FRAPs take the screenshot in .bmp then save to .png.


I use X-fire to take screenies. Scroll Lock+S and it saves it as PNG, with 1440*900 it keeps the sizes to 500-700kb.


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ikehack*


Child molestation










Have to get my adam some how.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheHoff* 
ZOMG David Blaine does his levitation trick in fear.

























lol wanna play later with agent? hes an old bud of mine ;D


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


lol wanna play later with agent? hes an old bud of mine ;D










no have class tomorrow morning don't want to stay up that late.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


no have class tomorrow morning don't want to stay up that late.


later means any time from that point on... i also have class


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## RuSo




----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


You alreadyu posted those....










hahaha









You got me.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Fifa 08 Demo. Stupidly, EA restricted the game to be played at 800x600 at lowest settings. So it looks like crap. But plays just like the old Fifa's, and its hard.. took me about 5 tries to beat barcelona. Good A.I ! Last FIFA game I played was '02 I think. Used to be a big fan when i was a 'casual' gamer


----------



## shajbot




----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shajbot* 


Liquid Nitrogen?

Is it can be overclock tiems nao?


----------



## Hellisforheroes

The most beautiful game I've ever played. (and I have alot of games) *Colin Mcrae* DiRT.


----------



## RuSo

as if we did not have enough of these


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Yet another almost 600 point round.


----------



## shajbot




----------



## ail45

lmao! its me trying our server out 4 the 1st time 4rm this morning before going to classes







lol oh btw what did you use to get the info in the bottom corner? i know fraps isnt like that...


----------



## shajbot

net_graph 4 in console mate.


----------



## ail45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shajbot* 
net_graph 4 in console mate.









?? i just type that in game? or a setting you turn on? ima get on in a sec so i guess ill find out. btw you guys started a clan on there or sumthin? or just added the OCN in front of your names so we know u 4rm herE?


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

lol here is 2 of my best games. on fear.


----------



## shajbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ail45* 
?? i just type that in game? or a setting you turn on? ima get on in a sec so i guess ill find out. btw you guys started a clan on there or sumthin? or just added the OCN in front of your names so we know u 4rm herE?

Yeah type that in console, when you hit the ` button. Net_graph 4 will show you those infos seen in the ss.

And OCN is not an official clan, but put OCN if you want people know you're on the forum too.


----------



## alexisd

WIC.And the benchmark's.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexisd* 
WIC.And the benchmark's.

Settings?


----------



## xenophobe




----------



## Hatters

Don't let this thread die!


----------



## shajbot




----------



## shajbot




----------



## daljeet2

everyones favourite


----------



## TaiDinh

I'm just chill'in, yo.

lol


----------



## VincentJ

I<3 Bioshock


----------



## buster2010

Tarr Chronicles (demo)


----------



## Mac-N-Cheez




----------



## grunion

ROFL...my side hurts


----------



## shajbot




----------



## Coma

Ew wow. Why is that wall so ugly? :|


----------



## unknownSCL

sooo, can i drive your car?!!?


----------



## l337sft




----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*












zomg hax


----------



## l337sft

I would have some pretty funny stuff if when you shot a dead body, it got stuck to them. But thats not the case.


----------



## Microx256

someone dropped 3 nukes in World in Conflict Beta


----------



## TaiDinh

I really like Bioshock. It's like... a scarier version of Oblivion, with guns.


----------



## l337sft

Those bioshock screens looks AMAZING.

100% proof that your computer rapes mine.


----------



## RaidenX

nice can any one post more pictures of stranglehold?


----------



## Droopz

I've recently got my girlfriend addicted to WoW. Its a great thing to share in interest like WoW since she's not really into the building cars and racing thing that takes up the rest of my time.










Of course, we all now how the relationship really is...


----------



## dmhnc




----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dmhnc*












That's been posted before.


----------



## biatchi

I grabbed me a little protection because, who the hell is going to shoot a bride on her wedding day?


----------



## microman

well this is hl2 DM acting all crazy on me the other week


----------



## shajbot

Everything seems normal. You sure you're not hallucinating?


----------



## l337sft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microman*


well this is hl2 DM acting all crazy on me the other week 










Lol, that sucks.

And hey, i live in philly too.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


Lol, that sucks.

And hey, i live in philly too.










What part?


----------



## l337sft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*









What part?



Northeast.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


Northeast.


Dang.

Dangerous Southwest here. >_>"


----------



## l337sft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Dang.

Dangerous Southwest here. >_>"


Haha, lucky you, thats why im on the forum and not outside. I hate it here.


----------



## l337sft

TF2 actually looks good.

Is it hard to run? Like could i run it? And also, could i run CaC3?


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l337sft* 
TF2 actually looks good.

Is it hard to run? Like could i run it? And also, could i run CaC3?

Nah it wont be hard to run, it has basic textures because of its cartoon-style. But thats exactly what makes it look so good! Can't wait to play it.

A few shots from bioshock on my second play through. Still can't believe my FPS never drop below 50! Such a well optimized game. And an eerie diversity to the areas you find as you can see:


----------



## grunion

Because there is no AA







but still a beautiful game.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

I have to say i noticed it in the demo, but the lack of AA is hardly noticeable atall in the retail game for me. Atleast I cant say it needs it. Looks fantastic anyway.


----------



## daljeet2




----------



## 2long4u

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microman*


well this is hl2 DM acting all crazy on me the other week 










Reminds me of tron.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Because there is no AA







but still a beautiful game.


holy crap, before you start having a no AA orgy over Bioshock. Why do you post this?. I saw it a few pages back. I mean because if Bioshock makes you feel nice inside than go for it but don't post that here


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## TaiDinh

Ah!!! The old-some FEAR. It's been a while my friend


----------



## ThePope




----------



## j_canna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThePope*












i see what you did there...


----------



## Hellisforheroes

All the halo 3 hype made me want to install halo again. Brings me back to the days of the xbox







but also reminded me that its not worth buying a 360 to play halo 3 because Its really not my kinda game! I get pretty bored of it after about half an hour. Doesnt really offer any kind of replayability for me. For a PC game its not really that special. The guns feel like toys to me







Did look nice for its day though:


----------



## l33t p1mp

i also play halo 1, its still really fun on online multiplayer, whats your screen name, ill try to pwn you
mine is l33t p1mp, im using halo custom edition, so i might use some haxxx if im bored


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l33t p1mp*


so i might use some haxxx


boo


----------



## 2long4u

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 









Looks like Ubuntu.


----------



## RuSo




----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2long4u*


Looks like Ubuntu.


wow finally someone notices.. Clap


----------



## Unknownm

for linux


----------



## RuSo




----------



## Hellisforheroes

what game's that? looks like oblivion with guns


----------



## RuSo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


what game's that? looks like oblivion with guns










clive barker jericho demo....the graphics rock








demo: http://www.gamespot.com/pc/adventure...opslot;title;1


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 









for linux

What game?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I know the graphics are lame in this, but oh well.


----------



## j_canna




----------



## myresolution_72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j_canna*





















What setting/resolution are those?


----------



## By-Tor

Here are some from the good old days....


----------



## TaiDinh




----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Twinnuke

I like Halo one best


----------



## j_canna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myresolution_72* 
What setting/resolution are those?

originally at 1680x1050 but scaled down on imageshack...

all settings maximum, 4xAA, 2xAF set in nvidia control panel...


----------



## l337sft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j_canna*


originally at 1680x1050 but scaled down on imageshack...

all settings maximum, 4xAA, 2xAF set in nvidia control panel...


Really? Cause it doesnt look that good lol.


----------



## cognoscenti

Man this thread is going to be amazing when Crysis gets released! and we are allowed to show our screenies...


----------



## j_canna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


Really? Cause it doesnt look that good lol.


after looking at your system specs...i could ask...

how would you know?


----------



## ckp64

*.PNG, Heavy Image*

Halo 2 Vista:


----------



## Muhahahaha

People need to post the name of each game! I have no idea what most of these are. I can't own all of them.


----------



## Antolen

halo 2 vista looks so good ... compare it to xbox version and xbox looks like crap


----------



## D3lta

Some Flight Simulator X screens. Can't wait for the DX10 update next month, love this game!

All settings are on Ultra High with Anisotropic filtering + AA.


----------



## JacKz5o

Wow the water and atmosphere looks really good in those FSX screens.

Heh, Halo 2 for PC looks 2x better than "next-gen" Halo 3 for the 360.


----------



## shajbot

Fun in OCN 16-man dm server.


----------



## 70_Malibu

I blowed this dude up real good.... good ol' BF2...


----------



## The Fury

Guess the game


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

D3lta: You should buy My Trafic for FSX. It makes the game much more fun!


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fury*


Guess the game



















WiC


----------



## D3lta

Some World in Conflict Pics
Settings:








In-Game:








http://i24.tinypic.com/fwlttl.png[/img
[IMG alt=""]http://i22.tinypic.com/5wh1eb.png


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## shajbot




----------



## ckp64

More Halo 2 Vista Pics:
*Screenshots were kinda stacked on each other, my bad







*


----------



## trendy

Never tried this game before, so I decided to give it a go last night. I'm in love with the visuals, but the game play is so-so.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trendy*


Never tried this game before, so I decided to give it a go last night. I'm in love with the visuals, but the game play is so-so.

http://i24.tinypic.com/2vs47qb.png


I just got off of F.E.A.R: Combat! :O

I should go find my F.E.A.R - IGN thread...


----------



## Ziggy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shajbot* 
Fun in OCN 16-man dm server.











Left handed?


----------



## shajbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ziggy* 
Left handed?

That's how gun was held back in the CS1.3 day.


----------



## ivan0550

I cant get the game to run at high resolution


----------



## Hydro2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ivan0550*




















I cant get the game to run at high resolution










Man! My game is ****ed haha it wont let me go into 2nd mission just quits and has an error..any idea?


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ivan0550*




















I cant get the game to run at high resolution










There's a PC version of this game?!???????????????????????


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

yep, you can get it through steam.


----------



## wudaddy

@ Fatmario's post, I like the little picture next to the girl. ;-)


----------



## TheHoff

i see nudity.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Thundergod989

haha cameltoe!! ftw


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*












I keep seeing these games with trucks. What game is this?


----------



## shajbot

18 wheels of steel.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


I keep seeing these games with trucks. What game is this?



The game is called 18 Wheels of Steel Haulin


----------



## binormalkilla

<<Chipp edit for NDA violation>>


----------



## TaiDinh

Pew, Pew ~ (Yes, I used a trainer, AFTER I beat-ed the game.







)


----------



## DeX

Been playing this game for about 2 hours now... its fun but I still dont know what the blazes is going on


----------



## DeX

Im lovin this game!!!


----------



## Flack88

Just completed Bioshock and was very confuzed at first, then it all made sense after I thought about it.


----------



## NCspecV81

MotoGP 07

*edit* added Sega Rally


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

WiC Demo, maxed 4xAA, 16xAF. Who cares if its a slideshow.







(it looks kinda blaaa for full dont it?)


----------



## Regulus

Picture quality isn't as great as it's suppose to be; I saved them differently, so...yea, TF2 FTW!


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Gensou

Everything maxed.


----------



## SpardaHK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gensou* 


















Everything maxed.

Why hello PTR.

-Sparda


----------



## Special_K

Heck, it's my game


----------



## Hydro2007

Shadowgrounds


----------



## Gensou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpardaHK*


Why hello PTR.

-Sparda


Not PTR.


----------



## trendy

Got bored this morning, I'm waiting on ET:QW to get here after I overnighted it from EB Games. So I fired up Quake 4 single player and turned on God mode and give all. I also (for some reason) have both fraps and the in-game FPS counter running haha.


----------



## TestECull

Rigs of Rods, Yay?

























Lol, homemade rig FTW


----------



## Thundergod989

NDA doesnt count for me I host in sweden







this game is going to blow your socks off. Do mind the gap...

For those of you who haven't pre-ordered... well, you should


----------



## Gensou

What game is that?


----------



## TaiDinh

That's Hellgate: London, isn't it!? OMG :O


----------



## Gensou




----------



## Thundergod989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
That's Hellgate: London, isn't it!? OMG :O


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thundergod989*


----------



## trendy

Got the retail version yesterday. Didn't have a chance to play it yesterday though, so I got around to playing today. Seems that they optimized it a bit over the Demo, as I'm able to set everything but AA (& my resolution, but I use my 19'' monitors default res for all games anyways) to the absolute max settings and still achieve 50-60fps on a crowded server.


































All of these were taken either from spec or in-game.
They're all "clean", meaning I removed the hud using the command _g_showhud 0_.


----------



## Thundergod989

I've got some shots from riddick: escape from butchers bay









I just have to um... find the dvd


----------



## Unknownm

IF YOUR WONDERING ABOUT THE LINES. IT"S BECAUSE UBUNTU SCREENSHOT DOESN'T TAKE A SCREEN SHOT OF JUST THE FRAME. IT TAKES OVER 3 OF THEM


----------



## Thundergod989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thundergod989*


I've got some shots from riddick: escape from butchers bay









I just have to um... find the dvd










THis is with forced AA and shader model 2.0++


----------



## Chris627

I guess we can rule out the open casket


----------



## TaiDinh

Crysis


----------



## [email protected]

lol, TaiDinh. now, this is crysis

EDIT: secret screenshot removed


----------



## TaiDinh

[email protected], it's against the NDA to post screen shots or video clips of the game. Remove the picture.

I suggest you draw it. XD


----------



## [email protected]

awwww... ok, fine...


----------



## [email protected]

mine is more high quality than yours, TaiDinh


----------



## TaiDinh

Lol. I exactly know where that spot it at. XD

Yeah, more details. ^^


----------



## [email protected]

hehe..


----------



## shajbot

Meh


----------



## [email protected]

cheater! you photoshopped that screenshot!


----------



## dskina




----------



## Boris4ka

shajbot, where are the tanks on the map? I've been playing for days and haven't found them..


----------



## shajbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boris4ka*


shajbot, where are the tanks on the map? I've been playing for days and haven't found them..


That's a TAC tank, carries two nuclear warhead capable of destroying enemy HQ (which is our goal).

There are two place that you can get tanks and other armored vehicles. You buy tank in this game btw.
- Warfactory
If you open your map this should be the most bottom left icon objective. It has a tank icon to it. You need to capture it to produce tank. 
Once the warfactory is your team possession (captured), you need to enter the building and press P (like when you wanna buy weapons and stuff in bunker), it will list a list of armored vehicles that you can purchase with the prestiges you have. There are some good ones like Light tank, Infantry combat vec, and truck, the others are less likely to be used.
Once you purchase your desire vehicle, there should be a countdown clock at the bottom left of your screen once that timer close up and there will be a voice say automatic construction is done then you can get your vehicle at the bays right next to the room building which has a garage door over it when something is being built.

- Prototype factory
This is the biggest objective on the map and it's kinda in the middle of everything. It has a atom as icon to it. To be able to buy stuff from this building, you need to have the energy bar filled up. To have the energy bar filled up you need to have the building/objective captured, then have the energy sites captured too to speed up the process. Once the energy level reaches 25%, 50%, 100% there will be more and more special alien technology/weapons/tanks stuff for you to buy. Just try out the stuff if you want, but TAC tank and singularity tank are the only two that can shoot down enemy HQ. When you're in a TAC tank and loaded, don't shoot anything less than 50m in radius otherwise the server will kick you (bug).

Uhm lolz, I have gotten really frustrated to get to know this stuff. Sometimes when I bought a tank and I didn't know where it spawns and I was like "*#&$*, where the #*&$# is my tank?", hehehe, and sometimes when I got my first couple tank and I got out to repair my tank and my teammate jumpped in and stole my tank and I was like "you [email protected], get out of my #*&$# tank, get your own!!"!111.







But once I get the hang of it and know what to buy like mines and stuff it's really fun. Kinda like what happened when I first started BF2142, where you have to learn the new curve.


----------



## itslogz

Counterstrike:Source All settings on High and /6X MSAA and 16X Anisotropic filtering /1680X1050 Resolution





Shows up small on my screen, but oh well.


----------



## Arganius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gensou* 


















Everything maxed.

Is this WoW? If it is it looks a lot different from when i played


----------



## Gensou

Yes, it's WoW.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

I LOVE FEAR!!!!!!!


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
I LOVE FEAR!!!!!!!


















I miss playing with you guys.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## l337sft

That truck game looks like 0 fun.


----------



## Thundergod989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


That truck game looks like 0 fun.


oh man we used to have this game on our crap mac's at school that you had to haul loads and you could speed and get pulled over, crash if you don't get any sleep etc. the game made no sense and 90% of it was watching the road signs go by...

but ya it was deadly boring









What game is that though Anth? It would probably look nice with the settings tweaked.


----------



## ail45

lol i thought i was only one that thought it looked boring


----------



## shajbot

I got so many good shots from Crysis but curse the NDA not letting me post it!


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


I got so many good shots from Crysis but curse the NDA not letting me post it!


Draw it via paint.


----------



## highwhey

^^^
Lol!


----------



## ail45

why cant you post screen shots of crysis?


----------



## TheHoff

What will happen if you do post them anyway? How will they find out?


----------



## D3lta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ail45*


why cant you post screen shots of crysis?


There is an NDA(Non-Disclosure Agreement). So you can't post any screens/videos other than on the official Beta forum which you need a password to get in.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


What will happen if you do post them anyway? How will they find out?


Chances are they won't find out, but the mods will most likely remove them if they see it.


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *D3lta*


There is an NDA(Non-Disclosure Agreement). So you can't post any screens/videos other than on the official Beta forum which you need a password to get in.

Chances are they won't find out, but the mods will most likely remove them if they see it.


i respect but imo it's bull****. seen enough trailers and pics that i wouldn't mather otherwise....


----------



## Thundergod989

host them somewhere that doesn't need a signup and you're good







(webshots.com hint hint)

NDA's are hopefull at best.


----------



## dskina

Brewfest


----------



## Chris627

Flight Simulator X


----------



## l337sft

Good fps ya got there. Lol.


----------



## Snownation

That American Airliner sure looks pretty.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Nice FSX screenshoots!

What settings? Max? 
And what planes are those?


----------



## ail45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chris627*


Flight Simulator X










hows the game btw? any good? i feel like trying it out.


----------



## l337sft

4X AA is on, no idea why there are still jaggies.


----------



## Fierceleaf

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## l337sft

Your resolution craps on mine.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l337sft* 
Your resolution craps on mine.

If you have the new nVidia drivers (winXP 163.71) thats probrably the reason why there are jaggies. I cant get AA working in ANYTHING since i wen tot those drivers.....


----------



## DeX

My pimped out character. anyone here play maple on BERA?? PM me


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeX* 
My pimped out character. anyone here play maple on BERA?? PM me


sf GNGFSMOOASEDSISDFDSFDS

BERA! FTW!

Level 86 Ranger - Bera - xTaiDinh

Took me 2 months to reach level 86. I have multiple characters. Played since Beta... 3-4 years ago...









If I can find my PIN, I'll gift you 1-2 million mesos.

I'm retired.


----------



## KloroFormd

Anyone planning on posting screens of Portal tomorrow?


----------



## Gensou

I downloaded MS yesterday, i play on Bera. I have level 18 thief. Anyone want to play with me? Maybe help me out somehow? x3


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gensou*


I downloaded MS yesterday, i play on Bera. I have level 18 thief. Anyone want to play with me? Maybe help me out somehow? x3


I'll redownload and try to remember my PIN.

Will mostly be on playing Friday night if I can remember my PIN. 0000 ~ 9999. >_>"


----------



## Gensou

xD Good luck!

Btw, anyone notice?


----------



## JoeUbi




----------



## TaiDinh

Is that Yun-Fat Chow's game? Looks great.


----------



## BioHazard{UK}Pedro

I wanted to Upload a picture of STALKER, i'll use the XFIRE thingy coz its easier i suppose
http://www.xfire.com/profile/biohazard101989/
Its a cool game but this is when it was running on my old x1950 pro, used to go 30FPS max on medium settings alone but i like my new current card, it does its work







Have a look at my other images too and feel free to add me, anyone who plays Crysis beta would be much appreciated
This FEAR one will just have to do for now
Attachment 57631


----------



## BioHazard{UK}Pedro

I never liked Stranglehold....didnt appeal to me, was like a rip off of Max Payne and i just didnt play it after the demo


----------



## l337sft

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KloroFormd* 
Anyone planning on posting screens of Portal tomorrow?

I will. Just for you.


----------



## littleims10

Gmod is the greatest. Nuke =]


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Is that Yun-Fat Chow's game? Looks great.


It's John Woo's Stranglehold, but Yun-Fat Chow is the "star" of the game.

Here are some more screens... This game looks soo good with it's destructable environments, also runs very well. Fun too.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Just played through HL2 again. Its really quite good.....


----------



## shajbot

Ya man, fresh up the memory before the new episode.


----------



## Thundergod989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


Ya man, fresh up the memory before the new episode.


F*ck thats dropping tomorrow? nice









Guess i'll see you guys in 2 days lol.


----------



## KloroFormd

Slightly off-topic... but...










It sure would be nice if someone would share some of that bandwidth...


----------



## Hellisforheroes

The game I've been waiting almost 2 years for. And my god was it worth it.. I've bought almost every game this year but this far surpasses them all.


----------



## Chris627

Looks nice, I can't wait to pick up that game, HL2 r0xorZ!

Bioshock









Flight Simulator X


----------



## SkullSpliter

My WoW character


----------



## Blowie

i have finished the game, i have to say: great f***** story ! was really, REALLY worth it !









EDIT: since when is HL2 E2 released ? :\\


----------



## ail45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blowie*


EDIT: since when is HL2 E2 released ? :


today







im going to go by the orange box at circuit city in like 2 min actually lol


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


Just played through HL2 again. Its really quite good.....


lol that looks unusually similar to my avatar









A bit of mind-bending portal anyone?...


----------



## Blowie

can't wait for HL2:E2 and portal ! looks amazing


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


lol that looks unusually similar to my avatar










Hehe, just noticed that......


----------



## itslogz

Call of Duty 2


----------



## Thundergod989

ok portal screens at full settings on 2560x1600 coming up









and maybe a short 1080p video


----------



## l337sft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thundergod989*


ok portal screens at full settings on 2560x1600 coming up









and maybe a short 1080p video










Lets see em, i would get negative frames at that resolution.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

A few more shots from Half Life 2: Episode 2!

A hot chick and a muscle car.. what more could you possibly want!?:










An example of the physics engine incorporated into episode 2:










Welcome to Colin Mcrae rally: episode two


















These hunters are like a pack of wolves. The A.I is astonishing when they attack:


----------



## Thundergod989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


Lets see em, i would get negative frames at that resolution.


Portal 1080p30 vid:

http://www.eatmyshorts.net/vids/portal_1080.avi

and the 'gordan freeman' of the portal world... test subject xxx


----------



## l337sft

I wish they would have made a cooler character.


----------



## l337sft

Also, what did you use to record that video?

And you get better frames while recording at those settings than i do in DX8.


----------



## Thundergod989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


Also, what did you use to record that video?

And you get better frames while recording at those settings than i do in DX8.


I frame limit it to 29.9fps for NTSC, but I can record up to 60fps and keep it smooth at those resolutions.

hl2 by itself really doesn't stress things alot -- I run at about 200fps in cs:s and about 150 in hl2 with everything on. The fact that the raw recorded video is 4GB for 2.5 minutes sort of stresses things


----------



## l337sft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thundergod989*


I frame limit it to 29.9fps for NTSC, but I can record up to 60fps and keep it smooth at those resolutions.

hl2 by itself really doesn't stress things alot -- I run at about 200fps in cs:s and about 150 in hl2 with everything on. The fact that the raw recorded video is 4GB for 2.5 minutes sort of stresses things










AVI are always big. When i record halo 3 game play from my xbox i get about a 30gig file for a 15 minute game.

And i can run CSS fine, like 80fps average. HL2 like 60 average.

But portal, i get like 20-30 unless i run in DX8 which i hate doing because it takes away realism.

All maxed in everything i just mentioned.

New video card is a MUST for me.


----------



## TaiDinh

It's against the NDA to post pictures of Crysis. Remove it now before a mod does it.


----------



## l337sft

AHHH I NEED MONEY!!!

The beta doesnt look all that great, better than anything else, but not like some of the screens ive seen.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

thats because its a beta!:

"a testing phase, during which developers get feedback and put finishing touches on the game before official release having given a select number of beta testers an unfinished example of the game."

Crysis will be the best looking game to ever grace a gaming machine. There is absolutely no doubt about that. The BETA is not an example for the graphics it can produce. People need to realise that.


----------



## l337sft

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
thats because its a beta!:

"a testing phase, during which developers get feedback and put finishing touches on the game before official release having given a select number of beta testers an unfinished example of the game."

Crysis will be the best looking game to ever grace a gaming machine. There is absolutely no doubt about that. The BETA is not an example for the graphics it can produce. People need to realise that.

Oh i know lol, people always dissed the halo 3 beta, and it looks 500 times better now. I just thought it would look more amazing than it already does.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

how do you spell...pwnage?


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
It's against the NDA to post pictures of Crysis. Remove it now before a mod does it.

For real. THIS IS A BETA people. Hey Tai, did you notice the very next post after yours? Here it is-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l337sft* 
The beta doesnt look all that great, better than anything else, but not like some of the screens ive seen.

This is precisely why people should not be posting screenshots when you are not supposed to. This is not the final version that they want you to see, because this is not the same Crysis that you are going to be paying for.


----------



## Thundergod989

I don't think mods are too concerned about NDA i posted a screen of hellgate last week and its still there...

NDA is up to YOU to moderate.


----------



## l337sft

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker* 
For real. THIS IS A BETA people. Hey Tai, did you notice the very next post after yours? Here it is-

This is precisely why people should not be posting screenshots when you are not supposed to. This is not the final version that they want you to see, because this is not the same Crysis that you are going to be paying for.

Im not saying that " ohh since the beta doesnt look good, im not buying the full game "

The beta doesnt look as good as i thought the beta did. Thats all. Ill still buy the game, even though i will barely run it. Ill get a new video card eventually.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


Im not saying that " ohh since the beta doesnt look good, im not buying the full game "

The beta doesnt look as good as i thought the beta did. Thats all. Ill still buy the game, even though i will barely run it. Ill get a new video card eventually.


I know what you meant, and I didn't mean anything by it, but can you understand why the people at Crytek don't want people posting screenshots? It's because any jerk with a Dell who can't get any type of resolution is the kind of guy that will post crappy screenshots talking about how bad the game looks and how much lag there is. I can't run Crysis yet with this outdated 7900gt, so I played the beta once and now I'll leave it alone until I get the real deal.


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


thats because its a beta!:

"a testing phase, during which developers get feedback and put finishing touches on the game before official release having given a select number of beta testers an unfinished example of the game."

*Crysis will be the best looking game to ever grace a gaming machine*. There is absolutely no doubt about that. The BETA is not an example for the graphics it can produce. People need to realise that.


for the time being, in like 4 to 6 months after crysis release there will be a game coming with even better graphics....


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blowie*


for the time being, in like 4 to 6 months after crysis release there will be a game coming with even better graphics....


QFT! ...and thank the Digital Gods for that... things just get better and better for us gamers







... and more expensive


----------



## l337sft

Its dark in that room, and surprised my computer maxes it at that resoltuion with no shadows.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


http://i23.tinypic.com/20krjuo.jpg

Its dark in that room, and surprised my computer maxes it at that resoltuion with no shadows.


Frames?


----------



## l337sft

average 25-40


----------



## TaiDinh

Geez. 30-40 isn't so bad for that card.


----------



## l337sft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Geez. 30-40 isn't so bad for that card.










Not at all. I think its all the OCing i have done to the card, and my CPU.

Also, the game is jsut well optimized.

I remember gettiing playable frames on a celeron 2.4ghz and a radeon 9250


----------



## l337sft

Sorry for double post.

This is the demo BTW. I have the full game discs, but they are all scratched. And i wanted to try the demo to see if i could run it before i buy the full game off direct2drive.

Think i would get better frames in the final? Or same? Or Worse?


----------



## JoeUbi

COD 4 Demo Maxxed out w/ 4x MSAA


----------



## shajbot




----------



## l337sft

That game looks SOOO amazingly fun, i want to play it so bad.


----------



## shajbot

Due 11/06


----------



## l337sft

I still cant play it lol. I can play it on my 360 of course. For some reason, this seems like it would be better on PC.


----------



## KloroFormd

Mmmm... cake...

Attachment 57784

Portal was fun, just wished there was more to it.


----------



## l337sft

Yay, cake is always good.


----------



## l337sft

time shift maxed @ 1280x1024 4X AF

5fps

I hope you had a chuckle.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## D3lta

Some of my pics... all settings on highest with 4x AA and Trilinear AF @ 1680x1050.


----------



## Delphi

Heres some Half Life 2 Episode 2 for you guys

1440*900 with 8x CSAA and 16AF, and maxed out on everything else avrg 55-70fps



Sorry i had to reduce quality a bit but i still think they look awsome


----------



## bdattilo




----------



## ail45

lol man just beat portal haha ending was GREAT lol damn thats has to be some twisted game haha


----------



## snipes23

grenade launched that mofo


----------



## gtarmanrob

^ *** those graphics look sick!

OK for me, its a nice action shot from Half-Life 2: Episode 2. sorry for the JPEG dumb-down. looked way better in action.









1680x1050/16xQ AA/16xAF/Full HDR


----------



## snipes23

those graphics look amazing as well, how is that game? I'm about to go snatch my parents dell monitor, and see what 1680x1050 and cod4 looks like. That pic was at 1280x768. I might take a few more screenshots with 1680x1050 res just for the hell of it. Mike


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snipes23* 
those graphics look amazing as well, how is that game? I'm about to go snatch my parents dell monitor, and see what 1680x1050 and cod4 looks like. That pic was at 1280x768. I might take a few more screenshots with 1680x1050 res just for the hell of it. Mike

aww man. episode two is awesome. the gameplay is so much fun and the graphics are amazing. that screen doesnt even do it justice.

i cant wait to see CoD4 @ 1680x1050. let us know when you got them up on the web, i wanna see.


----------



## snipes23

tomorrow I'll get em up for ya


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snipes23* 
tomorrow I'll get em up for ya

sweet. i wanna download the demo but my internet sucks. plus too busy playing Episode Two. i always end up having like 3 games going at once. but then you forget each ones storyline


----------



## cognoscenti




----------



## P.J

WinAMP 5.5


----------



## cognoscenti




----------



## l337sft

Thats crazy that you get that good of FPS in a game like that.


----------



## KClaisse

I only get 40 in CoD4


----------



## l337sft

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KClaisse* 
I only get 40 in CoD4









40 is still smooth.


----------



## gtarmanrob

lol cog...that looks awesome bro. cant wait for this game to come out full version


----------



## cognoscenti

Oh thats only with one Ultra running too ;-)


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
Oh thats only with one Ultra running too ;-)

lol...lovin it.

why did you only run one? CoD2 had an SLI profile in the game. doesnt CoD4?


----------



## snipes23

yes cod4 does have sli profile in game, almost positive it does. Just another reason to buy another 8800.


----------



## LoGGi!




----------



## l337sft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoGGi!*





Why such a small picture?


----------



## Penicilyn

Some Unreal Tournament 3


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Episode 2


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Woot Final effing-lee. Some UT3....


----------



## SpardaHK

PewPew!!

-Sparda


----------



## AussiB

New high score - AK FTW on MEC that is.


----------



## Irritant

Alien Arena 2007 6.10 - free game just released today http://red.planetarena.org


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## AussiB

Back when I had my crappy PC I got this, all M24 kills.









I had to put this up, played WoW for a week and didn't like it, not my type of game.


----------



## Criswell

Please don't spoil HL2:EP2.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Criswell* 
Please don't spoil HL2:EP2.

What a jerk.


----------



## Criswell

How?


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Criswell* 
How?

Not you, the spoiler...

Glad it's gone now.


----------



## AussiB

Phew...


----------



## Chris627

Couple from HL2: Episode 2


----------



## RuSo

running DX10 40FPS avg.....


----------



## cognoscenti




----------



## trendy

I love it


----------



## buster2010

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 









Is that the DX10 version? How many fps are you getting?


----------



## RuSo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RuSo*
running DX10 40FPS avg.....


Quote:


Originally Posted by *buster2010* 
Is that the DX10 version? How many fps are you getting?

yeh yeh..... make fun of the benchmark nut








, at least i use every fps..........


----------



## cognoscenti




----------



## i_ame_killer_2

^^

The last one is excellent :O


----------



## snipes23

hl2 looks good, might have to pick that game up. I might go take screens of ut3 in a few, didn't think we could take em but it looks like we can. If anyone has any tips on that game let me know, I've never played anything like that before, and it's pretty fun for a change.


----------



## trendy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snipes23* 
hl2 looks good, might have to pick that game up. I might go take screens of ut3 in a few, didn't think we could take em but it looks like we can. If anyone has any tips on that game let me know, I've never played anything like that before, and it's pretty fun for a change.

Keep shooting, keep moving. In UT (just like quake) you need to shoot a bit before your target. Also, don't stop to shoot at someone. Accuracy is important, but you can unload 100+shots at someone and miss, there's plenty of ammo around the map, just kill.


----------



## trendy

Downloaded another few demos last night. TimeShift and COD4:

Looks like I forgot to change my res in the menu again, but anywho, COD4 runs pretty well on my 8800GTS. I never dipped below 75Fps


















I didn't get any other shots of timeshift, was pretty cool though, felt like playing Fear SP though.


----------



## TheHoff

Couple shots for UT3 Demo and 1 from CoD4 demo. Supposed be 1440*900 but i resized them.


----------



## DeX

Just another day at the free market...


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeX*


Just another day at the free market...



LOL!

Each year, they hold GM events, where you're able to see the GM, and they hold a gaming contest. There's usually around 7,000 players in one place clicking on one NPC trying to get into the gaming room. Only a limited number of people per hour or so can get in. During the waiting period, every jumps and massively spam. Until some jerk turns on the disconnection hack and 7,000 players instantly disappear lol.


----------



## KloroFormd

I... cheated... but it was to save my new best friend!


----------



## Fierceleaf

heres some from my days in eq2








[/URL][/IMG]

Pretending to be Sam Fischer








[/URL][/IMG]

Heres one with roughly 100+ people in the vicinity waiting for a raid mob at 1:00am.
If you need a reason to upgrade to 4 gigs of ram this would be it. frame rate drops to about 10 and uses 2 gigs ram and 1.4gigs pagefile.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Fierceleaf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KloroFormd*


I... cheated... but it was to save my new best friend!











HAhaha,


----------



## Kindredice

These are like 7 years old,Vampire the Masquerade Redemption,my all time fav game.. Pics are pretty dark dunno why they came out like that.



















Nostalgia, bah i'm missing those days


----------



## TheHoff

Some more from UT3.


----------



## jamenta

Attachment 57974 Attachment 57975 Attachment 57976 Attachment 57977


----------



## Ihatethedukes

I can't believe the issues people have with the concept of ONE.


----------



## jamenta

ONE is no FUN.


----------



## trendy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes* 
I can't believe the issues people have with the concept of ONE.

Can't sum up good game graphics or what a game looks like with just one shot.


----------



## TaiDinh




----------



## JoeUbi

^^LAN Party Woohoo^^


----------



## AussiB

LOL I never thought of that, you're giving all your Sims crappy PC's to, why not buy the good ones?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AussiB*


LOL I never thought of that, you're giving all your Sims crappy PC's to, why not buy the good ones?


dude, welcome to the forums. aussie aussie aussie.









to the guy above you, woo hoo at ur mrs man. niiiice


----------



## Hellisforheroes

just got a chance to play UT3 demo. nicely polished graphics. shame about no AA and the scenery is a little.. over-HDR. But great gameplay. cant wait for it to be released. Multiplayer doesnt work in the demo for me? is it only single player?


----------



## D3lta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
just got a chance to play UT3 demo. nicely polished graphics. shame about no AA and the scenery is a little.. over-HDR. But great gameplay. cant wait for it to be released. Multiplayer doesnt work in the demo for me? is it only single player?

Multiplayer should work... there's actually no single player in the demo, but you can play against bots if you don't want to play online.


----------



## alexisd

Nice sreenshots everybody keep them comming.Thank's to all of you.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

yep. great thread









I'm off to mexico in the morning for 2 weeks so bye bye everyone and happy gaming









I'll be away for the release of call of duty 4, crysis and unreal tournament 3..









so i expect this forum will be absolutely THRIVING when I get back







enjoy the games everyone!


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AussiB* 
LOL I never thought of that, you're giving all your Sims crappy PC's to, why not buy the good ones?

Budget PCs.









I added a bathroom and all sorts of other stuff. I'll take a picture tomorrow.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
yep. great thread









I'm off to mexico in the morning for 2 weeks so bye bye everyone and happy gaming









I'll be away for the release of call of duty 4, crysis and unreal tournament 3..









so i expect this forum will be absolutely THRIVING when I get back







enjoy the games everyone!

lol im in texas, pass by


----------



## TheHoff

How's this for a close game, lol 99-100.










I was down 91-97 when i came upon all 5 of them i panicked and did a 3 rocket spiral burst thing at one of them and as soon as i released it all of them jumped into one group lol. ULTRA KILL with one shot. Then i got a multi kill at the last second making it 99-100.

This was against Adept bots.

I switched teams halfway I was on the score was 50-27 i think when i switched.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


How's this for a close game, lol 99-100.

I was down 91-97 when i came upon all 5 of them i panicked and did a 3 rocket spiral burst thing at one of them and as soon as i released it all of them jumped into one group lol. ULTRA KILL with one shot. Then i got a multi kill at the last second making it 99-100.

This was against Adept bots.

I switched teams halfway I was on the score was 50-27 i think when i switched.


how do they work out the scoring system? by who you kill/how you killed them? the score doesnt appear to be a frag count lol


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


how do they work out the scoring system? by who you kill/how you killed them? the score doesnt appear to be a frag count lol


I switched teams half way through, kept my score and team scores the same when i switched.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


I switched teams half way through, kept my score and team scores the same when i switched.


aahhhh. nuff said.


----------



## jamenta

Attachment 58049Attachment 58050Attachment 58051Attachment 58052


----------



## LoGGi!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


Why such a small picture?


Lol didn't read this until now and I forgot my resize for websites ticked! LOL
Ok, bigger one:


Only 3 hs's on 4 bullets with the krieg vs bots. Time to retire








Ps. Playing vs bots because it's hard to screenshot when playing against good players


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoGGi!*


Lol didn't read this until now and I forgot my resize for websites ticked! LOL
Ok, bigger one:


Only 3 hs's on 4 bullets with the krieg vs bots. Time to retire








Ps. Playing vs bots because it's hard to screenshot when playing against good players


lol...the mic voice command is showing....are you taunting _bots_?


----------



## LoGGi!

probably out of reflex xD


----------



## mithrandir

On my x1800aiw system


----------



## Blowie

what did you do ? knock him to dead. no wounds.... developers needs update de graphics part of wounds


----------



## mithrandir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blowie*


what did you do ? knock him to dead. no wounds.... developers needs update de graphics part of wounds











lol..

Yeah a bit patchy in places. You can shoot them and objects and there are no wounds, bullet holes in the walls, background, etc.
Im sure they'll patch it up before the final release (hopefully!)
I found the sound was a bit flat throughout.


----------



## JTD92




----------



## scottb75

I still enjoy playing this game


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottb75* 
I still enjoy playing this game

Have you looked into SA-MP? You can play online with other players.

http://www.sa-mp.com/


----------



## itslogz

Call of Duty 2

Saved 1280x800 as JPG


----------



## scottb75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
Have you looked into SA-MP? You can play online with other players.

http://www.sa-mp.com/

Sweet! I'll have to check that out. Thanks!


----------



## D3lta

Nevermind, screenshots too dark.


----------



## TaiDinh

How did you get a night time environment?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Have you looked into SA-MP? You can play online with other players.

http://www.sa-mp.com/


woh, wait so is this like the other multi-player mods where you have to do races and stuff? or can you actually get out, walk around and do everything in the city, with other online players too???


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


woh, wait so is this like the other multi-player mods where you have to do races and stuff? or can you actually get out, walk around and do everything in the city, with other online players too???


You can play like normal.

-Get out of your car.
-Shoot people
-Snipe of roofs and other high places
-Run over people
-Throw nades
-etc.

Usually maxed servers contains 100 players. And it's scary as hell if they team up and have 10 tanks on the street and you're in a car driving slowly in front of them. lol

I didn't play a lot, but the server I played on, you get to choose a random character and each character already have a set of weapons. You can kill other players and use their weapons.


----------



## Skullzaflare

yup, bout all i can play


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


You can play like normal.

-Get out of your car.
-Shoot people
-Snipe of roofs and other high places
-Run over people
-Throw nades
-etc.

Usually maxed servers contains 100 players. And it's scary as hell if they team up and have 10 tanks on the street and you're in a car driving slowly in front of them. lol

I didn't play a lot, but the server I played on, you get to choose a random character and each character already have a set of weapons. You can kill other players and use their weapons.


WTH??? i had no idea this was out ay hahaha. rep+ dude, thats awesome. im obsessed with this game, but havnt played it in ages, coz yeah playing on your own can get a little boring after a while. you saved me


----------



## TheHoff

w00t found a way to get the instagib rifle in UT3

giveweapon utgame.utweap_instagibrifle

Type that in console and enjoy. It blows up vehicles in one hit as well.


----------



## Stillhouse

F.E.A.R.


----------



## gtarmanrob

^ now all you need is a funny caption added to the screen like " I told you i needed my tampons Stan!"


----------



## cognoscenti




----------



## TheHoff

cognoscenit what game is that?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Looks like hellgate.


----------



## TaiDinh

That is Hellgate: London.


----------



## shajbot




----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Cookie to whomever can name this game. Hint: IT PWNZ


----------



## Unl33t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife*


Cookie to whomever can name this game. Hint: IT PWNZ










Is it Panzer Elite by any chance?


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Quote:



Is it Panzer Elite by any chance?


nope...its for N64


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife*


Cookie to whomever can name this game. Hint: IT PWNZ










battletanx: global assult!


----------



## trendy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife* 
Cookie to whomever can name this game. Hint: IT PWNZ









*sigh* I miss that game :[


----------



## Kris88




----------



## l337sft

Wow timeshift looks AMAZING. Would that run well on this system if i get an 8600?


----------



## Kris88

It should run good. My screens were on High at 1440x900 
Ran suprisingy well. Screens dont do it any justice. LOOKS AMAZING.


----------



## l337sft

Ok, i hope an 8600GT/GTS will run the games i wanna play. I dont care about DX10.


----------



## IIowa




----------



## TaiDinh

What is that!? D:


----------



## D3lta

TimeShift demo, maxed out at 1680x1050. This game looks amazing.


----------



## l337sft

So i was playing CoD2, and i realised that the character models were surprisingly detailed.

And everything was fine, the game looked good. And i take a screenshot, and when i paste it. the guys body is completely gone, even though when i took it in game. It was there.


----------



## Gensou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


What is that!? D:


Dead Space.


----------



## itslogz

Slapping people silly in COD2, RIFLES and pistols only


----------



## l337sft

I wish i had the full version of CoD2. I have the CD key and CDs, but the CDs are scratched.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


I wish i had the full version of CoD2. I have the CD key and CDs, but the CDs are scratched.


can you download via Steam and use your CD-Key? like, choose activate product or something?

otherwise, you could download the game from a website and use your CD-Key to install it. thats not doing anything illegal really, just making a back-up of your original. if it is still illegal, my bad i didnt say anything dont report me.


----------



## l337sft

REPORTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lol jk, ill see if it works.


----------



## korosu

CoD2 is available on steam, it would definitely be worth checking if your key works.

that's what i do with my games, some work, some don't.


----------



## leimrod

:d :d :d :d :d :d :d


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

UT3 @ 1440x900 max details 4xaa (supersampling) and 16xAA 
I forced AA in Vista the same way as you do for Bioshock.


----------



## l337sft

UT3 is really well optimized.


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l337sft* 
UT3 is really well optimized.

Especially for a demo.


----------



## Frustrated

NDA officially lifted so what the hell here ya go.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frustrated*


NDA officially lifted so what the hell here ya go.


What's your favorite class so far?

I haven't try out any of the sword type characters yet.


----------



## l337sft

I played a little of hellgate. And i just had no idea how to play, so i quit and uninstalled it lol.


----------



## Frustrated

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


What's your favorite class so far?

I haven't try out any of the sword type characters yet.


That's hard to say cause I've liked everyone I've tried. The summoner and engineer classes are fun cause there's so much to do with minions and drones, but my evoker had this long range lightning ball thing that just rocked. I could toss it into a crowd like a sofball.







I started with a guardian and he was fun too...really tough. I just can't pick a favorite =/


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frustrated*


That's hard to say cause I've liked everyone I've tried. The summoner and engineer classes are fun cause there's so much to do with minions and drones, but my evoker had this long range lightning ball thing that just rocked. I could toss it into a crowd like a sofball.







I started with a guardian and he was fun too...really tough. I just can't pick a favorite =/


LOL!

You're not alone. I love games like this, but I just hate choosing a character to stick with.

I'm a Marksman, but Engineers looks really fun to play with... >_>"


----------



## Frustrated

Here's my guardian. He got wiped in a reset early in the beta.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frustrated*


http://www.overclock.net/attachments/pc-games/58387d1192944853-1-screenshot-your-games-hellgate1.jpgHere's my guardian. He got wiped in a reset early in the beta.


Are they powerful and fun to play with? I'm planning to start one once the servers gets back up.


----------



## Frustrated

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Are they powerful and fun to play with? I'm planning to start one once the servers gets back up.



They are extremely tough. They can wear the best armor, and go toe to toe with most anything. The fun thing about them is that they change the game to third person and it's like a whole new game. I don't know though...once I got minions or drones I got kinda lonely out there with just a shield for company. =/

This next shot I really like cause it shows me getting close to 75fps with my little 8600


----------



## jamenta

Attachment 58406 Attachment 58407 Attachment 58408 Attachment 58409


----------



## gtarmanrob

hey frustrated, sorry what game is that?


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


hey frustrated, sorry what game is that?


HellGate: London.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i_ame_killer_2*


HellGate: London.


thanks. looks awesome.


----------



## AussiB

Not the best I've done but this proves reflexes and a good mouse helps.


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

STL.Yes I'm a Treky







So sue me.LOL.

http://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?i...rprise6aa0.png


----------



## leimrod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sasquatch in Space* 
STL.Yes I'm a Treky







So sue me.LOL.

http://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?i...rprise6aa0.png

what game is that?


----------



## jamenta

Attachment 58471Attachment 58472
Attachment 58473Attachment 58474


----------



## Unl33t

Is it just me or are CSS players getting lazier and lazier these days?


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

Star Trek Legacy.


----------



## Frustrated

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
hey frustrated, sorry what game is that?

HellGate London Beta


----------



## Death

Idk how the **** my car got in that tree.


----------



## VincentJ

I managed to get my car up in a tree too!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Death* 

Idk how the **** my car got in that tree.

***...is the tree...._bending_? i sense improper use of the gravity gun.

anyways, yes, i did it. godspeed Little Rocket Man, godspeed.


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Manhunt


----------



## Death

Well the thing is.. I didn't use my gravity gun to launch that car up the tree... I think a strider got it up there.


----------



## Ihatethedukes




----------



## Southparkmaniac

Some Juiced 2 demo.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Southparkmaniac*


Some Juiced 2 demo.




















looks ok. Test Drive Unlimited cars look better IMO..

gahhh, how can you drive in the view? i need ****pit/bumper cam or i cant drive.


----------



## TaiDinh

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!111111


----------



## Gensou

Cool, Jericho. Is it good?


----------



## l337sft

Tai, what FPS do you average?


----------



## TaiDinh

Oh, I forgot to mention since the full release is out. >_>"

That's the DEMO. Averaged 45-65FPS on everything max but motion blur (Don't like it) and no AA @ 1440 x 900. So I believe the FULL is smoother.


----------



## cognoscenti




----------



## l337sft

Better FPS in action than in a car.

Cool.


----------



## KIND

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jman888*


trans. what is that?


Me Trying to work on headshots. (47% Heashots..)


this is what i play AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## jamenta

Attachment 58612Attachment 58613Attachment 58614Attachment 58615


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 









ooooh, someone has the Crysis demo.

are you running the beta drivers? hows ur FPS?


----------



## TaiDinh

I love it. :O

1440 x 900
Everything max; no motion blur; x0 AA

Not using recommended drivers, but doing 30-65FPS depending on environment.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


ooooh, someone has the Crysis demo.

are you running the beta drivers? hows ur FPS?


For a 8600GT it handles it good mostly all medium and a couple high settings!








But i should be getting a 8800GT soon.


----------



## D3lta




----------



## TaiDinh

Too close?


----------



## Tirabytes

By rig

Opps.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## TheHoff

That house came out of no where i swear.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Damn it! WHAT PART OF THE NUMBER *ONE* DON'T YOU PEOPLE GET?

Yes, you like crysis a lot. But the number one... means ONE... not six to eight. Thank you./rant

That being said. Some of these are great looking.


----------



## Andyana

Since everyone is probably going to post the Crysis demo, I'll add some variety.
Attachment 58825


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Andyana*


Since everyone is probably going to post the Crysis demo, I'll add some variety.
Attachment 58825










ahhhh you beat me to that one hahaha. was gonna post it in later. the cake is real! the cake is real!


----------



## ail45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
ahhhh you beat me to that one hahaha. was gonna post it in later. the cake is real! the cake is real!

no the cake is a LIEEEEEEE


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Andyana* 
Since everyone is probably going to post the Crysis demo, I'll add some variety.
Attachment 58825










Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
ahhhh you beat me to that one hahaha. was gonna post it in later. the cake is real! the cake is real!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ail45* 
no the cake is a LIEEEEEEE





































Check my sig









I love the Crysis shot on this page. I spent like 20 minutes in that "village" punching the building down.


----------



## Criswell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*


Damn it! WHAT PART OF THE NUMBER *ONE* DON'T YOU PEOPLE GET?

Yes, you like crysis a lot. But the number one... means ONE... not six to eight. Thank you./rant

That being said. Some of these are great looking.


























Anyone else see anything I missed?


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i like the house one. that made me laugh. now im going to go and play crysis lol.


----------



## Blowie

Jericho !






But damn i hate my graphics cards now ! no more then 15 fps on 1280x960







still have to wait 2 more weeks on a GTX/Ultra


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

^^

I just completed the game!

Its really good!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i_ame_killer_2* 
^^

I just completed the game!

Its really good!

yeah, i just defeated the boss...cant remember his name..starts with an M. hes the dude that hides in the chapel with all the freaky children. im really loving this game. the graphics are excellent.

with 1680x1050, 4xAA, everything on high and SLI set to Alternate Frame 2, i have the game Vsynced to avoid screen tearing, and the frames just do not drop, super smooth. its a really intense shooter IMO.


----------



## jamenta

Attachment 58938Attachment 58939Attachment 58940


----------



## shajbot

1680x1050 no AA, Very High Settings (in Windows XP)


----------



## TaiDinh

I don't think this is how you are suppose to do it, lol.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


I don't think this is how you are suppose to do it, lol.











hahahaha. 10 points for ingenuity


----------



## Fusion Racing




----------



## Vanorge

couple of pix


----------



## Frustrated

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vanorge* 
couple of pix

What game are those last few shots of?


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frustrated*


What game are those last few shots of?


Crysis - I don't know - Oblivion - Oblivion respectively from the user's screen shots.


----------



## Fusion Racing

the one TaiDinh didn't name is lord of the rings online i presume, judging by the filename


----------



## GANDALFtheGREY

hooray for glitchy clouds!
http://img380.imageshack.us/my.php?i...pcloudsff9.jpg


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Hellgate: London


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*


Hellgate: London










Have you played the Beta or Demo? Is it smoother on the retail?


----------



## l Casualty

Quote:



Have you played the Beta or Demo? Is it smoother on the retail?


Seems to be. Ive noticed higher resolutions in some areas of the game as well.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALFtheGREY*


hooray for glitchy clouds!
http://img380.imageshack.us/my.php?i...pcloudsff9.jpg


I get the same thing


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 


















dude what game is that?? my mate drove on the nurburgring the other week when he was in europe.


----------



## Blowie

looks to me as the pro nurburgring, not the nordschleife, which is 22 km long and is practically undrivable for an F1 car (record is hold by an Donkerford, dutch open base super car).

Nordschleife rocks btw, been there many times with the supertuned Honda from my dad !


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blowie* 
looks to me as the pro nurburgring, not the nordschleife, which is 22 km long and is practically undrivable for an F1 car (record is hold by an Donkerford, dutch open base super car).

Nordschleife rocks btw, been there many times with the supertuned Honda from my dad !









do you know what game he's playing? i need a good F1 game...last good one i played was RFactor or Toca Rave Driver 3


----------



## Fusion Racing

its rFactor with the FSONE 2006 mod

go here to download the mod

http://www.rfactorcentral.com/detail...D=FSONE%202006

trust me, it is the Nordschleife Tourist - record for that version is still held by Stefan Bellof with a time of 6:11 - but that was in unofficial practice









in a way it is undrivable for an F1 car in real life, it would really depend if a team set the car up properly for it or not, and if the driver was any good... Heidfeld's lap in the BMW was pointless... just a publicity stunt for BMW really in my opinion

great fun that lap, will post up the video when i get round to it


----------



## jamenta

Attachment 59136Attachment 59137


----------



## Blowie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
its rFactor with the FSONE 2006 mod

go here to download the mod

http://www.rfactorcentral.com/detail...D=FSONE%202006

trust me, it is the Nordschleife Tourist - record for that version is still held by Stefan Bellof with a time of 6:11 - but that was in unofficial practice









in a way it is undrivable for an F1 car in real life, it would really depend if a team set the car up properly for it or not, and if the driver was any good... Heidfeld's lap in the BMW was pointless... just a publicity stunt for BMW really in my opinion

great fun that lap, will post up the video when i get round to it









ok, i just couldn't remember that fence on the nordschleife







btw heidfeld did an 8+ Min lap, hahahaha he couldn't get the full curcuit since he would get stuck or fly of the schleife because the road is not F1 material !







and that stefan bellof did it with donkerford if i remember it correctly, a donkerfort with an HUGE wing on the back !









btw my dad best lap on the schleife was 9 min and 48 sec ! hahaha !


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blowie* 
ok, i just couldn't remember that fence on the nordschleife







btw heidfeld did an 8+ Min lap, hahahaha he couldn't get the full curcuit since he would get stuck or fly of the schleife because the road is not F1 material !







and that stefan bellof did it with donkerford if i remember it correctly, a donkerfort with an HUGE wing on the back !









btw my dad best lap on the schleife was 9 min and 48 sec ! hahaha !









Bellof's lap was in a Porsche 956 i believe - the ground effect helped to make it stupidly fast round there...

9min 48... better than clarkson did anyway


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
its rFactor with the FSONE 2006 mod

go here to download the mod

http://www.rfactorcentral.com/detail...D=FSONE%202006

trust me, it is the Nordschleife Tourist - record for that version is still held by Stefan Bellof with a time of 6:11 - but that was in unofficial practice









in a way it is undrivable for an F1 car in real life, it would really depend if a team set the car up properly for it or not, and if the driver was any good... Heidfeld's lap in the BMW was pointless... just a publicity stunt for BMW really in my opinion

great fun that lap, will post up the video when i get round to it









ah sweet, cheers. i've been playing the V8 Supercars mod in rFactor, love it. rFactor is for the real enthusiast though...its pretty hard.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
ah sweet, cheers. i've been playing the V8 Supercars mod in rFactor, love it. rFactor is for the real enthusiast though...its pretty hard.

yeh the V8 supercars thing is great... loved racing on that at Bathurst - was great fun

it is quite hard, but i reckon LFS is a bit more tricky, and it depends on the mod you play

the 1979 F1 mod for rFactor is a lot harder than most of the others


----------



## Blowie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
Bellof's lap was in a Porsche 956 i believe - the ground effect helped to make it stupidly fast round there...

9min 48... better than clarkson did anyway









well considerd, a Honda Civic B16A2 with originally 200 BHP (due to bad cilinder3 only 185 BHP) and a amateur driving









hopefully running a turbo setup at 2008 Q1, 220 - 300 BHP (adjustable turbo pressure from 6 to 13 PSI)









and clarkson did it with a diesel jag







even sabine smithz did better in a ford transit !, that part was unbelievable !


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
yeh the V8 supercars thing is great... loved racing on that at Bathurst - was great fun

it is quite hard, but i reckon LFS is a bit more tricky, and it depends on the mod you play

the 1979 F1 mod for rFactor is a lot harder than most of the others









i havnt tried that mod. i meainly bought the game for the graphics, the F1's and the V8 mod. stopped playing after a while coz yeah, seems pretty hard and technical. best/most realistic racing game i've ever played. you can definitely tell the difference with the simulation vs say NFS/Toca's arcade style racing.

only car game i really play now is Test Drive Unlimited. mainly coz of the bikes


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blowie* 
well considerd, a Honda Civic B16A2 with originally 200 BHP (due to bad cilinder3 only 185 BHP) and a amateur driving









hopefully running a turbo setup at 2008 Q1, 220 - 300 BHP (adjustable turbo pressure from 6 to 13 PSI)









300bhp would be fun! well, except paying for the tyres...

new screeny:










same game, mod, track, car... and lap


----------



## Blowie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
300bhp would be fun! well, except paying for the tyres...

new screeny:










same game, mod, track, car... and lap









ECU will be turbo modified since it's FWD.... if not you will need new tires every 2/3 weeks at daily base driving (lucky this car is our 'look it nice weather let's get it out of the garage' car !







)

300BHP will be fun, since it's only weights 1050 KG !


----------



## DeX




----------



## -Inferno

Here are some from Second Life...
It's kinda of a stupid game, unless you have real money to spend in game.


----------



## Chris627




----------



## -Inferno

Good ole' Halo









Who can guess what game this is?


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## Kris88

Timeshift is out?

AND YOU HAVE SLI'd ULTRAS
OMG


----------



## -Inferno

Representin' OCN in Fable










lol. here is one when I'm Chicken Kickin'


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Have you played the Beta or Demo? Is it smoother on the retail?


Yeah i've played them both hard to tell..Its not noticeably different to me.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

came in at 10mins:40 secs left...LOL


----------



## PorkyFat

Quote:



Who can guess what game this is?


Inferno is it A Bridge Too Far? I got it myself


----------



## SaII




----------



## Blowie

i still don't undertsand why you would post your score screen here, since it has nothing to do with hgow nice the graphics looks, or how funny/badass the situation is while playing the game... but it's probably is for showing the digital cojones you have and the internet ego to show off !


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blowie*


i still don't undertsand why you would post your score screen here, since it has nothing to do with hgow nice the graphics looks, or how funny/badass the situation is while playing the game... but it's probably is for showing the digital cojones you have and the internet ego to show off !










yeah man, its all about E-Peen these days. jeez, where you been?


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


yeah man, its all about E-Peen these days. jeez, where you been?










playing games for the rush off having super graphics or a great deal of fun in the gameply & story.

since i did pro gaming ET, i have never posted score screens, and the only screens i did post we're of trickjumping. but ever since my school got complicated and work after school i never had the time to play it anymore (don't want to anymore anyway).


----------



## ail45

Hellgate London is dope.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blowie*


playing games for the rush off having super graphics or a great deal of fun in the gameply & story.

since i did pro gaming ET, i have never posted score screens, and the only screens i did post we're of trickjumping. but ever since my school got complicated and work after school i never had the time to play it anymore (don't want to anymore anyway).


lol..i was kinda being sarcastic but fair enough. pro gaming..now theres a dream come true.


----------



## SaII

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blowie* 
i still don't undertsand why you would post your score screen here, since it has nothing to do with hgow nice the graphics looks, or how funny/badass the situation is while playing the game... but it's probably is for showing the digital cojones you have and the internet ego to show off !









I'm answering to the title of this thread









graphics only adds to the game, it doesn't make or break it


----------



## TaiDinh

I look like S.T.A.L.K.E.R. lol


----------



## jamenta

Attachment 59255Attachment 59256Attachment 59257


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


lol..i was kinda being sarcastic but fair enough. pro gaming..now theres a dream come true.


well it was fun, better never again, i was bound to a addictive game and didn't care about anything else... that is something i hate about gaming so now i only play ET once a month or less, since i don't want gaming to be my life.


----------



## thenk83




----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blowie* 
well it was fun, better never again, i was bound to a addictive game and didn't care about anything else... that is something i hate about gaming so now i only play ET once a month or less, since i don't want gaming to be my life.

yeah i have to agree totally, gaming is a serious addiction haha. i've even replaced some 'recreational' habits with gaming..its cleaner and easier and lasts much longer. haha. i never caught the whole WoW disease that seems to be going around..what games did you compete in?


----------



## Blowie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
yeah i have to agree totally, gaming is a serious addiction haha. i've even replaced some 'recreational' habits with gaming..its cleaner and easier and lasts much longer. haha. i never caught the whole WoW disease that seems to be going around..what games did you compete in?

for competitive online gaming, i only did RTCW: Enemy Territory for 2,5 years. my Clanbase ID still works since i'm getting new emails every day, by now i think i stopped for 7 months already.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blowie*


for competitive online gaming, i only did RTCW: Enemy Territory for 2,5 years. my Clanbase ID still works since i'm getting new emails every day, by now i think i stopped for 7 months already.


ah k, i never got into that. i used to be in a CS:S clan, but i dont really like that game. played BF 2142 for a long time, never serious competing but i would love to. thats probably my favourite online game.


----------



## KSIMP88




----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


ah k, i never got into that. i used to be in a CS:S clan, but i dont really like that game. played BF 2142 for a long time, never serious competing but i would love to. thats probably my favourite online game.


the part i loved about ET was the gameplay (due to the Quake3 engine) and the way you have to play the missions online (like Quake wars now but simple and fun, not complicated and confusing like QW now is). and i did some trickjump, only 2 games in the world who could do that


----------



## Aaron_Henderson




----------



## NCspecV81

Okay, I'll do it! Call of Duty 4 screens.


----------



## gtarmanrob

is that The Witcher ?? ^^


----------



## -Inferno

Wee neeed more COD4 shots, get some multiplayer ones please.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


is that The Witcher ?? ^^


Nope, it's Gothic 3 with a little INI tweaking.


----------



## jamenta

Attachment 59498Attachment 59499


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## Anth0789

Thats gotta hurt!


----------



## shajbot

Finished COD4 on Harderned. Good game!


----------



## TaiDinh

Huh? POLO!


----------



## Fusion Racing

bit of CoD 4 in pripyat


----------



## TaiDinh

I find this screen shot extremely funny, lol.

Can anyone see the NK's face? "







"


----------



## ivan0550

He is like this ----> O:


----------



## ail45

some more hellgate.

this game pwns. dont know why a lot of people arent playing it.

btw if you tried only the demo. it sucked major ass and the actual game is so much better.


----------



## dskina

Anyone know how the heck you get 8 people on a 6 person squad?


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*




















bit of CoD 4 in pripyat










this for real in pripiyat ? i thaught it looked suspicious


----------



## Fusion Racing

yeh it is, its a flashback mission back 15 years









great level, VERY atmospheric - great lighting, sound and everything


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*


yeh it is, its a flashback mission back 15 years









great level, VERY atmospheric - great lighting, sound and everything


sounds real STALKER like


----------



## Scythe




----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blowie*


sounds real STALKER like










yeh that mission does remind you of stalker...

rest of the game is good aswell... great single player and great multiplayer too


----------



## i_hax

Two UT3 shots... one thats just funny, and one for my ego.
















Can't wait for the full game.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Something makes me think that the north koreans wont be too happy about the way they are portrayed in crysis







They look like the little tiny men who cook my takeaway meals!


----------



## selfinfliction

UT3 demo with my hacks running:










can you guess which one is me?









aimbot with ping and fps correction, bullet drop, auto clicker, (don't use that though) auto select target areas, moving body shots, standing head shots, activate in specified degrees of site from the gun, bounding boxes and minimap radar


----------



## Gensou

And you still managed to die 20 times. A pathetic leecher.


----------



## selfinfliction

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gensou*


And you still managed to die 20 times. A pathetic leecher.


i'm not worried about dying a few times. i couldv'e went 100-0 if i wanted, but it takes too much effort, i like chasing the same people down time and time again, and in the process of ignoring other players, you're bound to get hit ocasionally


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *selfinfliction*


i'm not worried about dying a few times. i couldv'e went 100-0 if i wanted, but it takes too much effort, i like chasing the same people down time and time again, and in the process of ignoring other players, you're bound to get hit ocasionally


Haxx0rz FTL! That crysis screenshot above looks nice.


----------



## gtarmanrob

lol hacks..i love how people that use them refer to it as "hacking". its _cheating_, nothing more, nothing special. and its noob.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

ok lastnight i was playing fear and well here is one of my best games.( i came out the winner 3 rounds in a row.


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *selfinfliction*


UT3 demo with my hacks running:










can you guess which one is me?









aimbot with ping and fps correction, bullet drop, auto clicker, (don't use that though) auto select target areas, moving body shots, standing head shots, activate in specified degrees of site from the gun, bounding boxes and minimap radar










Wow, your pathetic.


----------



## Chris627




----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *selfinfliction*


i couldv'e went 100-0 if i wanted, *but it takes too much effort*,


Want to know what takes effort? Actually *playing* the game and using *real* skill.


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

V1 Rocket Strike, CoH


----------



## Hellisforheroes

pimpin it thru white forest dawg









Just playing through HL2:EP2 with the developer commentary. I love hearing how they come up with all the ideas and solve problems etc as I play along. Valve really are a great game developer. They think about every possible thing in order to give the gamer the best experience.


----------



## l337sft

Wheres the gears PC at?

And CoD4.


----------



## Vanorge

i would like to see some withcer screenies if anyone has some


----------



## l337sft

The textures on that gun look absolutely terrible.


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *selfinfliction*


i'm not worried about dying a few times. i couldv'e went 100-0 if i wanted, but it takes too much effort, i like chasing the same people down time and time again, and in the process of ignoring other players, you're bound to get hit ocasionally


You are pathetic. You ruin the game experience for every one else. Stop cheating and get a life.


----------



## LudaMan

Hellisforheroes, I wish hl2 looked half that good on my rig.


----------



## Vanorge

1337sfk

i'm playing with everything maxed out, mind you it's multiplayer shots. and the game runs flawlessly. i have vsync enabled and not once does it drop from 60 refreshrate.

honestly before you say something looks "absolutely horrible" think about it twice Cause the only thing i think is absolutely horrible is your pc. i would'nt give that junk away to a grandma for AOL 56k emails.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LudaMan* 
Hellisforheroes, I wish hl2 looked half that good on my rig.









I used to have a 9600XT system that I played hl2 with. So I know what you mean







It makes you respect how it looks more when you do get to play it on full settings.

btw Vanorge i think he might have been talking about the screen i posted with the gravity gun. They havent updated the textures on it since the source engine was released so he may have been talking about that instead!


----------



## l337sft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vanorge*


1337sfk

i'm playing with everything maxed out, mind you it's multiplayer shots. and the game runs flawlessly. i have vsync enabled and not once does it drop from 60 refreshrate.

honestly before you say something looks "absolutely horrible" think about it twice Cause the only thing i think is absolutely horrible is your pc. i would'nt give that junk away to a grandma for AOL 56k emails.


Whats your point? So what if its multiplayer, it still looks bad.

Just because a game is maxed, doesnt mean it looks good..

I can max starcraft. Doesnt mean it looks good...

And my computer is fine for what i like to do. No need to go out and spend 800 dollars for a computer when all i use the the internet and very very light gaming.


----------



## sugarton

I agree with 1337, the AK textures look like crap. I don't care if the settings are maxed out, those textures are horrible.

Also, having vsync on is not something to flaunt. You're actually losing fps with it on.


----------



## Vanorge

you just proved my point. if your able to play full grapix and vsync enabled and maintain 60fps constantly , it's a sign that your pc is no joke. your said yourself in brings down fps,let me expain vsync for you. it brings fps down because it syncs them to your monitors' rfresh rate causing less tearing and a smoother gaming experience. with out vsync i fly in the 100's but my screen tears and i hate that and any other thing that reminds me im playing a game, i like to escape into the world, and in order for me to do that, it has to be full graphix on and no stuttering,....just me.

also if 1337 was not talking to me i apologize. but as to the comment about multiplayer. anyone who games knows that usually multiplayer maps and their graphix don't look as good as the single player experience. unless it's only multiplayer and in such case would not apply.

goodnight never never land


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sugarton*


I agree with 1337, the AK textures look like crap. I don't care if the settings are maxed out, those textures are horrible.

Also, having vsync on is not something to flaunt. You're actually losing fps with it on.


your not LOSING FPS so to speak, you're just restricting it to your refresh rate. it prevents screen tearing. i have to do it in some games, games where i would otherwise get 150+ fps.

it makes it super smooth if you can normally keep the game above 60fps anyway.


----------



## DeX

LUDI PQ FTW!!!


----------



## selfinfliction

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


You are pathetic. You ruin the game experience for every one else. Stop cheating and get a life.


most hackers get to the point where the game is no longer fun, because they are so good. using cheats brings on a whole new perspective to the game play and almost everyone that hacks has 2 acounts and a hardware spoofer, and additional keys so we can change our hashes on the fly and go back in to compete without being linked up to our hacking accounts. (for gaming leagues, ladders and scrims)

hope to see you on the battlefield sometime


----------



## i_hax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


lol hacks..i love how people that use them refer to it as "hacking". its _cheating_, nothing more, nothing special. and its noob.


In case anyone thinks I hack, I don't. My 30-0 win was legit









With an acc name called "i_hax" you don't last long if you actually hack... I guarantee I get reported in more than half the pub games I play.

As for the other guy, I just leave the server when someone does it. I'm sure its fun for them... I mean, I know I'd be laughing. The only thing that bothers me is how they ruin the rankings, I mean, I'm ranked ~450th in UT3 Demo but who knows how many above me are botters.

EDIT: FYI that guys account is ranked 15th. Thats what pisses me off. I bet ya 1/2 the top 1000 people are botting.


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *selfinfliction* 
most hackers get to the point where the game is no longer fun, because they are so good. using cheats brings on a whole new perspective to the game play and almost everyone that hacks has 2 acounts and a hardware spoofer, and additional keys so we can change our hashes on the fly and go back in to compete without being linked up to our hacking accounts. (for gaming leagues, ladders and scrims)

hope to see you on the battlefield sometime



















Again, take a message from this guy:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheHoff* 
You are pathetic. You ruin the game experience for every one else. Stop cheating and get a life.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Most hackers Ive seen in UT2k4 are really REALLY bad and are fed up with having to actually learn to play a game.thus they turn to aimbots like the bunch of nubs they are. Only reason 2k4 is dead on top of being old is hacking and so on. ruins everyone elses fun.

I still love how in a 1v1 i can beat a hacker 40-0, doesnt matter how good your bot is, its useless unless you have guns.

Seriously, all you guys who are posting about how 1337 you are because you hack, your pathetic. only reason you hack is becasue you want to be a winner at something, as you cant succeed at anything else in life, so you turn to ruining games for other people.

Im ok now, the meds are kicking in.........


----------



## -Inferno

COD4

















Madden '08


----------



## selfinfliction

Quote:



Originally Posted by *'[FDG*

I still love how in a 1v1 i can beat a hacker 40-0, doesnt matter how good your bot is, its useless unless you have guns.


wanna come see my stuff running? no way in hell you would even get 10% of the kills against me.









no one is leet because they run hacks, we just think it's fun


----------



## -Inferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *selfinfliction*


wanna come see my stuff running? no way in hell you would even get 10% of the kills against me.









no one is leet because they run hacks, we just think it's fun


no, you're just dumb, why even bother spending the money to buy a game if you're not even gonna play it correctly.

"we just think it's fun", what kind of a stupid thing is that to say, you're ******ed, learn to play correctly and stop ruining it for everyone else.


----------



## i_hax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *selfinfliction*


wanna come see my stuff running? no way in hell you would even get 10% of the kills against me.









no one is leet because they run hacks, we just think it's fun


I'm really doubting that... FDG knows how to play (better than me the few times games we played in 2k4).

If you had to PM me to ask what bot I was using for my 30-0 win screenshot (a legit win), chances are you don't know how to play.


----------



## Penicilyn

Here's two "Witcher" screenshots, hands down the best RPG on the planet, puts Oblivion, Baldurs Gate, Neverwinter Nights, Kotor, you name it to shame.


----------



## Criswell

Alright guys, let's get back to the screenshots.


----------



## LudaMan

I wanna see some 1337 css screenshots!

I dont take screenshots when i game so i dont have any.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Criswell* 
Alright guys, let's get back to the screenshots.

indeed...










The Fury in a ghillie suit^^


----------



## TaiDinh

Gears of War for PC baby!

I just started playing. Will post new screen shots when I have time to play!


----------



## Fusion Racing

damn gears of war looks nice... really good textures

bit more cod4










and errm... well... yeh... don't ask


----------



## grunion

TD, what kind of settings in GOW.

Fusion, nice A$$..yours or Mads?


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
TD, what kind of settings in GOW.

Fusion, nice A$$..yours or Mads?

TahDah ~


----------



## grunion

Intense









Nice
I'd like to get GOW, but with the impending release of Crysis every game will take a back seat.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Intense









Nice
I'd like to get GOW, but with the impending release of Crysis every game will take a back seat.

Such a stressful period for us gamers.


----------



## jamenta

Attachment 59713Attachment 59714Attachment 59715


----------



## AussiB

I still think they should of had 'Ultra' graphics in Crysis instead of 'Very High'.


----------



## shajbot




----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


TD, what kind of settings in GOW.

Fusion, nice A$$..yours or Mads?


lol... its adam144's

mad was too busy crashing a jet into things


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *selfinfliction* 
most hackers get to the point where the game is no longer fun, because they are so good. using cheats brings on a whole new perspective to the game play and almost everyone that hacks has 2 acounts and a hardware spoofer, and additional keys so we can change our hashes on the fly and go back in to compete without being linked up to our hacking accounts. (for gaming leagues, ladders and scrims)

hope to see you on the battlefield sometime









Well most people when they get to the point in a game where they don't like it anymore, they don't go out and buy another copy so they can cheat. Most people will go out and by a new game. But no you only care about yourself and buy another copy so you can cheat and make the experience for every one else worse.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

http://gallery.clanfudge.net/main.ph...p+_5_.JPG.html

Sit and watch the little fishie swim in circles!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bwoasis

Half-Life 2: Episode 2










Just beat this the other day...OMG!!! That game was amazing!!

Gears of War










I thought the rain effects were pretty impressive, so I snapped a screenshot. Doesn't do it any justice though.


----------



## alexisd

268 pages and counting.Thank's for making this thread so interesting.







I think i created this thread like a year ago.Keep them comming.Thank's.2 Days for 1 yr woot.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexisd*


268 pages and counting.Thank's for making this thread so interesting.







I think i created this thread like a year ago.Keep them comming.Thank's.


The thread is a loop.









HI THREAD CREATOR!

-Hands over bags of cheese.


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


The thread is a loop.









HI THREAD CREATOR!

-Hands over bags of cheese.


LOL a loop.Thank's TaiDinh for all you'r great screenshot's.


----------



## Kris88

CRYSIS AT ULTRA HIGH SETTINGS!


----------



## ivan0550

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kris88*


CRYSIS AT ULTRA HIGH SETTINGS!










Lol man... Good damn graphics.... how are your FPS?

Here are mine... at ultra photorealistic settings

















The Turtle...









Blur FTW


----------



## Kris88

Im Running it at ULTRA HIGH settings and getting 60+ FPS constant on my 7800GT

ITS OPTIMIZED SO DAMN WELL!


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kris88*


Im Running it at ULTRA HIGH settings and getting 60+ FPS constant on my 7800GT

ITS OPTIMIZED SO DAMN WELL!


Moar proofz!


----------



## ivan0550

I edited my post... take a look


----------



## Nihilist

Gears of War. Beautiful game. Blind headshots ftw...


----------



## Hellisforheroes

My favourite spot in Team Fortress 2. As an Engineer on the balcony covering all the entrances that the blue team can't handle my uber sentry skillz


















getting me high scores like this!:


----------



## loop0001

here we go, cod4 my new most favorite game







please enjoy, it doesnt look like anyone else has posted pics like these
hope you enjoy!
oh yes...if it matters...i have this running as high as i can..i think, and have had smooth play through everything


----------



## loop0001

aah i thought of one thing....the res is at 1024x768...i should have it at 1280x1024... lol no worries


----------



## Coma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *selfinfliction* 
most hackers get to the point where the game is no longer fun, because they are so good. using cheats brings on a whole new perspective to the game play and almost everyone that hacks has 2 acounts and a hardware spoofer, and additional keys so we can change our hashes on the fly and go back in to compete without being linked up to our hacking accounts. (for gaming leagues, ladders and scrims)

hope to see you on the battlefield sometime









Whole new perspective? Why, yes, I'll admit it's funny seeing people freak out at you. (but not for them).

The damn thing does EVERYTHING for you. It's like watching a FRAPS recording.

Anyway, hardware spoofer? Who are you kidding? Maybe if you had IPs, but that has nothing to do with hardware.
Anyway, there's no such thing called a hardware spoofer. There's only one form of spoofing that I can think of that _remotely_ relates to this, and that's MAC spoofing.

The only thing you're gonna be confusing with that is your router or modem.









If you want to post in this thread, don't show off your hacks. I'm sure that if people continue getting mad at you, a mod may eventually do something because you're the cause of flaming.


----------



## gtarmanrob

its not _hacking_ dont give the noobs that much credit. its called cheating.

and even if you have 2 accounts so you can cheat and then compete, doesnt mean your a good player. ANY player that cheats, regardless of status, classes themselves as a grade 0 loser in the online battlefield, period. there is no argument, nor a need for one.

i dont care if you "choose to do it coz you're bored" if you're bored its coz you suck.


----------



## ghost00037

my holiday at crysis resort


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghost00037*


my holiday at crysis resort


Is he peeing!?


----------



## Logit

cod 4 looks brilliant, im gonig to get it after christmas hehe


----------



## DVtriple6

Me starting a new game on Tiberium Wars



I took this becasue as you maybe can see, I have nothing but one unit left to complete the mission with


----------



## Kris88

Expert. Yes, im amazing


----------



## gtarmanrob

lol does being able to play guitar help at all in guitar hero 3? coz i been playing for almost 9 years


----------



## Hellisforheroes

I wouldnt imagine so. Ive seen someone play it and its the kind of thing that japanese teenagers are freakishly good at.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


I wouldnt imagine so. Ive seen someone play it and its the kind of thing that japanese teenagers are freakishly good at.


haha like "professional" air guitar. i saw an interview with a "professional" air gutiarist once. shes like, "oh yeah, well i study all the tablature and stuff so i can play the song, we just dont hold the instrument" ...

if i could have removen my foot i'd have thrown it at the TV..thats the dumbest thing i ever heard.

give an air guitarist a real guitar and they are about as likely to succeed as a quadraplegic skydiving.


----------



## Anth0789

GOW


----------



## USFORCES

I took this on crysis I just wish they let us fly these,


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


GOW










great screens! Just look at the faces on those muscly bastards









how is your performance? I'd imagine I'd get something similar if I played the game. What FPS are you getting/what settings?

more importantly is it worth buying?


----------



## NCspecV81

Gears of War screens! DX9


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
GOW

































What are the graphical settings? and were those taken while you were on your 8600gt?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 























What are the graphical settings? and were those taken while you were on your 8600gt?


Those are cut scenes. I'm curious to see how it runs on a 8600gt!


----------



## NCspecV81

1 more shot before bed!


----------



## Gaius J

Do the people who play driving games also drive well. I mean, I have taken racing courses at watkins glen and driven some interesting cars, but do the driving gamers actually race? If so, would you guys let me know if the games are any fun? I don't think anything besides a LAN could quite compare to clipping apexes in a 996 on a tight set of mountain backroad chicanes. Just wondering, not trying to be an as***le. Good luck guys,
-Gaius


----------



## fatmario




----------



## XxXSpitfireXxX

Gears Of War 1280x1024, every settings to High.


----------



## cognoscenti

GOW feels old now seeing screenshots since it was on 360 so long ago.


----------



## ail45

yea i know, i feel the same way since i used o play it all the time on my fiends 360. but its a fun game, ill prob end up picking it up. plus want to see if the new chapters in single player were any good.


----------



## NCspecV81

yeah GOW is over a year old now but its really fun! I have it for 360 as well, but I like playing it on the PC better as I dont have to turn on my 360. Yeah I know. lazy! It also looks a little better on PC b/c I can throw the AA and 16x AF to it! If you can't tell I've posted the screenies with AF and AA enabled.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*

























What are the graphical settings? and were those taken while you were on your 8600gt?


Runs pretty damn good with an 8600GT! I thought it would lag but no,runs nice smooth mostly med,high.


----------



## DerangedPony

NFS







ro Street with my GT500 drag car


----------



## DerangedPony

....and my Lotus


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

COD4 everything maxed except "soften smoke edges", 1280x720 4xAA


----------



## l337sft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kris88*


Expert. Yes, im amazing


















Training FTW.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

wow. what a night







I think I'm in love with tf2


----------



## el-camo

gears of war 1024x768 all medium apart from textures high.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## el-camo

gears of war 1024x768 all medium apart from textures high


----------



## overclockerz

*Ok, guess the game.*


----------



## TaiDinh

Supreme Commander, I think.


----------



## overclockerz

Yup correct, it is Supreme Commander Forged Alliance.

I seriously think this is a RTS games with depth and need real-strategy planning. Starcraft 2 versus Supreme Commander ...........arrghhhhh......


----------



## TaiDinh

FLY!

Totally the wrong spot to shoot him at again in the air. >_>"


----------



## shajbot

MAX GRIP MF'S!!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

anyone notice the tires on the Civic in Shajbot's pic are on backwards? Hydro-planing anyone?


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
anyone notice the tires on the Civic in Shajbot's pic are on backwards? Hydro-planing anyone?

Nice spot! It's kind of lol and ironic that it says Max Grip!! on the screen


----------



## biatchi

Double post sorry


----------



## Flack88




----------



## TaiDinh

@Flack88

Is that DX9 or DX10? Settings please.


----------



## Flack88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


@Flack88

Is that DX9 or DX10? Settings please.


DX9


----------



## Pegasus

haha coulda sworn that was dx 10!


----------



## stevo1663




----------



## Flack88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pegasus*


haha coulda sworn that was dx 10!


Nope lol just plain old DX9 with a hella lota tweaking.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flack88*


Nope lol just plain old DX9 with a hella lota tweaking.


What tweaks did you use? Does the tweaks for the Demo work on the full?


----------



## Flack88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


What tweaks did you use? Does the tweaks for the Demo work on the full?


Make a notepad file called autoexec.cfg in the *:\\******\\Electronic Arts\\Crytek\\Crysis

Then paste this into the file and save it as .cfg

Code:


Code:


e_detail_materials_view_dist_xy = 4096
e_detail_materials_view_dist_z = 4096
r_ShadersStaticBranching = 0
r_ShadersDynamicBranching = 1
sys_spec_GameEffects = 3
sys_spec_ObjectDetail = 3
sys_spec_Particles = 3
sys_spec_Physics = 3
sys_spec_PostProcessing = 3
sys_spec_Quality = 3
sys_spec_Shading = 3
sys_spec_Shadows = 3
sys_spec_Texture = 3
sys_spec_VolumetricEffects = 3
sys_spec_Water = 3
r_UseEdgeAA 2
e_foliage_wind_activation_dist = 25
e_max_entity_lights = 16
e_obj_quality = 4
e_particles_max_emitter_draw_screen = 32
e_particles_quality = 4
e_shadows_cast_view_dist_ratio = 0.8
e_vegetation_sprites_distance_ratio = 1.5
e_view_dist_ratio_detail = 30
e_view_dist_ratio_vegetation = 45
e_view_dist_ratio = 200
e_water_ocean_fft = 1
e_water_tesselation_amount = 10
es_DebrisLifetimeScale = 1
g_battleDust_enable = 1
g_breakage_particles_limit = 250
g_ragdollDistance = 40
g_ragdollMinTime = 15
q_Renderer = 3
q_ShaderFX = 3
q_ShaderGeneral = 3
q_ShaderGlass = 3
q_ShaderHDR = 3
q_ShaderIce = 3
q_ShaderMetal = 3
q_ShaderPostProcess = 3
q_ShaderShadow = 3
q_ShaderSky = 3
q_ShaderTerrain = 3
q_ShaderVegetation = 3
q_ShaderWater = 3
r_BeamsDistFactor = .05
r_BeamsMaxSlices = 250
r_ColorGrading = 1
r_DepthOfField = 2
r_DetailNumLayers = 2
r_DynTexAtlasSpritesMaxSize = 32
r_MotionBlur = 3
r_ShadowJittering = 2.5
r_SSAO_quality = 2
r_SSAO_radius = 2
r_sunshafts = 1
r_TexAtlasSize = 2048
r_Usepom = 1
r_WaterReflectionsQuality = 3
r_WaterUpdateDistance = 0.2
con_restricted = 0
e_precache_level = 1
sys_enable_budgetmonitoring = 0
sys_budget_numdrawcalls = 3000
sys_budget_sysmem = 2000
sys_budget_videomem = 768
r_TexturesStreaming = 0


----------



## TaiDinh

Thanks!


----------



## Vanorge

http://testing to see if pics post


----------



## Vanorge

http://

sorry for double post having issues .cause of my res 1680x1050
hopefully you get to see all pics


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vanorge* 
http://

sorry for double post having issues .cause of my res 1680x1050
hopefully you get to see all pics

I just got out of that place! It was aaaaaannnnnnnnnnnooooooyyyyyyinnng. I didn't know which way was up, lol.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I know it's an old game now, and please don't ask why there is no bodykit. Most of them are the gayness anyway...

Alfa on HRE's


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I know it's an old game now, and please don't ask why there is no bodykit. Most of them are the gayness anyway...


Here here! I hate most of the bodykits in driving games, so i almost always run with stock bumpers and a hefty lowering









They never have smooth bumpers or nice deep dish alloys, it always multispokes and "dubs"..


----------



## ail45

bodykits/wings/vinyls in general are gay anyways. rice ftl. keeping it clean ftw


----------



## DorsalFin89

ITS NOT A TUMOR lol


----------



## Hellisforheroes

This is the face that a man makes when something forces itself up his rear-end:










This is what the most beautiful game in the world looks like:










This is what the most fun game in the world looks like:


----------



## Criswell

*This is what the most fun singleplayer campaign looks like. And while following the rule of "1" Screenshot of your games:*

*Call of Duty 4: Single Player Prologue*


----------



## shajbot

Same Civic, just different paint job and new gears under the hood avg 12 sec 1/4 mile and 18 sec 1/2 mile.


----------



## TaiDinh

What the? ROFL!


----------



## wire




----------



## shajbot




----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flack88*


DX9










WoW those pics look like dx10 lol.


----------



## Antolen

hey is carbon fun? better than the demo?


----------



## SZayat

What should I Do????


----------



## Flack88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


WoW those pics look like dx10 lol.


Basically is all the DX10 effects......Only in DX9 lol.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

If you thought crysis was just palm trees and chickens.. THINK AGAIN!!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

1440x900 4xAA, maxed out except soften smoke edges and medium corpses


----------



## TaiDinh

Did I make it out alive? Nope, lol.


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Criswell*


*This is what the most fun singleplayer campaign looks like. *

*Call of Duty 4: Single Player Prologue*



Especially if you love being funnelled along the game to regular trigger points and also blocked getting through doorways or out of the line of fire by your incredibly zombie-like AI team mates...


----------



## shajbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Especially if you love being funnelled along the game to regular trigger points and also blocked getting through doorways or out of the line of fire by your incredibly zombie-like AI team mates...


Particularly if you don't have 2 huge epens to play with.


----------



## GANDALFtheGREY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


What the? ROFL!











haha yeah i saw that too but i picked up the gun before i even thought about taking a screenie, way to go crytek


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


Particularly if you don't have 2 huge epens to play with.


eh?


----------



## Boris4ka




----------



## Penicilyn

Too bad ProStreet wasn't amazing like Underground 2, the best NFS ever


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penicilyn* 
Too bad ProStreet wasn't amazing like Underground 2, the best NFS ever

noo... :'( i miss the true original nfs series, it ended with hot pursuit 2...


----------



## TheHoff

cod 4 ownage my best round ever, it was hq we won 440-435. Had a 23 kill streak at one point.


----------



## i_hax

Just took this in UT3...


----------



## Criswell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Especially if you love being funnelled along the game to regular trigger points and also blocked getting through doorways or out of the line of fire by your incredibly zombie-like AI team mates...


*
Thanks for staying on topic with a screenie, out plz.

Stopped on the edge of forest during Nirnroot hunting.*


----------



## shajbot




----------



## gtarmanrob

sweet, so it does rain in Crysis?

do you get sunshine and rainbows after? coz that would be super


----------



## shajbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


sweet, so it does rain in Crysis?

do you get sunshine and rainbows after? coz that would be super










There is rain effect in teh sandbox, that was from a map I'm making, here's one more.

Some boozes, some lanterns, looking out the stormy sky, roaming ocean...


----------



## shajbot

1 more to show off such powerful graphic engine.

- Ambient light
- Ambient shadow
- ceiling fan shadow
- other occulsions
- other shadows


----------



## biatchi

looking good Shaj


----------



## Droopz

I think your roof is leaking


----------



## Chris627

A few from Crysis





































Pretty fun game


----------



## shajbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Droopz* 
I think your roof is leaking









Blame the NK architect.


----------



## rocklobsta1109

mmmyes, fear the medic


----------



## DorsalFin89

BEST RTS GAME EVER MADE other than starcraft lol


----------



## SZayat

Stay ALIVE


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocklobsta1109*


mmmyes, fear the medic


medics = point whores









all they do is latch onto the uber players (i.e me







) and share your points. How hard is that


----------



## shajbot

CSS player owns at any game

First online match in Crysis, not the best score but maintained 1.5+ kdr.


----------



## Syrillian

Somewhere over the Rainbow...


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Somewhere over the Rainbow...











So tiny

I wanna start seeing some FPS in these Crysis SS, not directed at you Syrillian


----------



## rocklobsta1109

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


medics = point whores









all they do is latch onto the uber players (i.e me







) and share your points. How hard is that










did you look at the number of kills on there? More than the assists


----------



## blade007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


gears of war on medium/high



game poons


gow ftw!


----------



## kkbob33

gears of war on medium/high



game poons


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## TaiDinh

Is that Pro Street? I bought it for PS2, but haven't give it a shot yet.

How is it? Better than Most Wanted?


----------



## Flack88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Is that Pro Street? I bought it for PS2, but haven't give it a shot yet.

How is it? Better than Most Wanted?


Pretty crap in all honesty.


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*




















soo many jaggies


----------



## rocklobsta1109

soo many front wheel drive cars drifting.







for a racer sim style game they really need to get a clue about some pretty basic concepts for automobiles such as FWD cars don't drift, thus should not be playable in the games drift competitions. They just need to make a new category called "who can E-brake slide the longest" This is the main reason i dislike every NFS game since hot pursuit.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rocklobsta1109* 
soo many front wheel drive cars drifting.







for a racer sim style game they really need to get a clue about some pretty basic concepts for automobiles such as FWD cars don't drift, thus should not be playable in the games drift competitions. They just need to make a new category called "who can E-brake slide the longest" This is the main reason i dislike every NFS game since hot pursuit.

omg hi five, yeah u mean hot pursuit II! ;D


----------



## XaNe

hot pursuit was the best one the only game when friends come over we would play


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Come on guys, screen shots are old school! We have video now!









  
 DivX Stage6 Videos  <!-- AME - Divx Stage 6 -->


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rocklobsta1109* 
soo many front wheel drive cars drifting.







for a racer sim style game they really need to get a clue about some pretty basic concepts for automobiles such as FWD cars don't drift, thus should not be playable in the games drift competitions. They just need to make a new category called "who can E-brake slide the longest" This is the main reason i dislike every NFS game since hot pursuit.

They dont allow FWD cars to enter drift races in pro street









But yes FWD cars do drift, and well since you can handle it a bit better, at least in Forza 2. Muscle cars just make it easier to get into the drift, controlling it is the hard part.

And this is looking sexy:



I love this new res, gonna find out how much damage it does in Crysis


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{LSK} Otacon*


I love this new res, gonna find out how much damage it does in Crysis










my guess is a severe amount


----------



## Cronyox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocklobsta1109*


soo many front wheel drive cars drifting.







for a racer sim style game they really need to get a clue about some pretty basic concepts for automobiles such as FWD cars don't drift, thus should not be playable in the games drift competitions. They just need to make a new category called "who can E-brake slide the longest" This is the main reason i dislike every NFS game since hot pursuit.


SOOO EASY to drift with a front wheel drive car, just steal 2 trays from the local mcdonalds and hit them under the rear wheels.







You're SO ready to go


----------



## jamenta

Attachment 60611Attachment 60612Attachment 60613Attachment 60614


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


CSS player owns at any game


Except they don't know how to handle themselves in DOD:S.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cronyox*


SOOO EASY to drift with a front wheel drive car, just steal 2 trays from the local mcdonalds and hit them under the rear wheels.







You're SO ready to go

















And this is from experience?









Sounds like a good day to me!


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


my guess is a severe amount










Not too bad. It made about a 10-15fps hit, but not that bad. Cant run AA with it, that drops it to like 10fps. But im getting like 20fps at 1920x1080 all settings high in DX9. Its great. I took some screens of it.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{LSK} Otacon*


And this is from experience?









Sounds like a good day to me!


I know people that do it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *{LSK} Otacon*


Not too bad. It made about a 10-15fps hit, but not that bad. Cant run AA with it, that drops it to like 10fps. But im getting like 20fps at 1920x1080 all settings high in DX9. Its great. I took some screens of it.


That's not as bad as i had imagined


----------



## Cronyox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{LSK} Otacon*


And this is from experience?









Sounds like a good day to me!


Haha actually it is







Its wicked when you find a LARGE empty parkinglot.
Tho your car gets all fckd up


----------



## turbocharged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


CSS player owns at any game

First online match in Crysis, not the best score but maintained 1.5+ kdr.


I have come to realize this as well.


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 










Reminds me of Hyrule Lake (i think?) in Legend of Zelda on the N64... Classic. Even has the spidery things that jumped out of the flowerbeds at you.


----------



## jamenta

I have been playing LOTRO now exclusively for last few months and I am enjoying it enormously. The development team (Turbine) and the content is really really good!


----------



## RuSo

DX9:








DX10:








DX9:








pc version, max settings


----------



## TheHoff

One of my better rounds.


----------



## l337sft

What settings are those? Cause the textures look crappy and dull.


----------



## l337sft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nihilist*


Gears of War. Beautiful game. Blind headshots ftw...











I know im just busting your balls over and old screenie.

But you have the lancer out. Headshots really dont matter. Seeing as one headshot with the lancer doesnt kill someone.


----------



## Nihilist

Quote:



I know im just busting your balls over and old screenie.

But you have the lancer out. Headshots really dont matter. Seeing as one headshot with the lancer doesnt kill someone.


Ya, was only saying that because it made for a good screenshot.


----------



## l337sft

Yea, lol, why such a small ss too?

Post some more, seeing as once this stuff comes in the mail, ill be playing it too.


----------



## Nihilist

Photobucket only allows up to 800x600 pixels, which is what I was using.


----------



## l337sft

Aww, oh well. Post more when you get the time.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## |talian $tallion

only game i can run with tolerable fps


----------



## ail45

lmao!!!! i remember when i used 2 play that all the time when i was like 5... that n the game w/ the cannons that you try to destroy each other. ahh the good old 3.11 days ^_^


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nihilist* 
Photobucket only allows up to 800x600 pixels, which is what I was using.

try http://tinypic.com/ it's a Photbucket company just minus the suck


----------



## RuSo




----------



## gtarmanrob

i hate Crysis screenshots. not because of what they are...because they just cannot do justice to what that game actually looks like in live action.

im on all V.High in DX10. you guys know the part where you have to get to the top of a hill, your in a river (the way i went anyway) and this chopper starts chasing you? the first chopper you meet? i got into the forest to hide and looked at the afternoon sun coming through the trees, adding an awesome glow to the forest. i should of screened it, but it wouldnt do justice to how awesome and photogenic that looked...forgot i was playing a friggin video game.


----------



## Chris627

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
i hate Crysis screenshots. not because of what they are...because they just cannot do justice to what that game actually looks like in live action.

im on all V.High in DX10. you guys know the part where you have to get to the top of a hill, your in a river (the way i went anyway) and this chopper starts chasing you? the first chopper you meet? i got into the forest to hide and looked at the afternoon sun coming through the trees, adding an awesome glow to the forest. i should of screened it, but it wouldnt do justice to how awesome and photogenic that looked...forgot i was playing a friggin video game.

I personally like going into strength mode and dismantling buildings.








But yeah, the rays shining through the trees are really immersive.


----------



## zacbrain

THIS GAME IS HIGHLY OPTIMIZED OMG.


----------



## TaiDinh

Is that SOF!?


----------



## l337sft

I didnt know that game was even out. Is there a demo?


----------



## QuickSkillz

Best looking fps IMHO.


----------



## legoman786

Here's all of my STEAM games...

Oh, BTW, this is the other I rig I have.


----------



## TheHoff

A new and improved Alyx Vance


----------



## TaiDinh

Is that Episode One?

I need to get it!


----------



## Bonez

From STALKER at 1360x768Attachment 60872

Attachment 60873

Attachment 60874

Attachment 60876


----------



## whitt_flunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QuickSkillz*












Best looking fps IMHO.


What game is this?


----------



## caos800

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whitt_flunky*


What game is this?










COD4


----------



## Unstableiser

These are some interesting pics from that game they call Crysis, dunno if you've heard of it.










"Action movie to rock your socks off! An invasion of extraterrestrial something or other jibberish... The fate of the entire planet hangs bla bla... on an impossible mission."










The "North Korean pees on other North Korean." - It could be something much ruder but as to the nature of this site, I am unable to describe it.










According to developers at Crytek, North Koreans like to take a poo with one leg in the loo, standing up sideways.


----------



## whitt_flunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QuickSkillz*












Best looking fps IMHO.


What settings are you playing at?


----------



## Antolen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


THIS GAME IS HIGHLY OPTIMIZED OMG.











Dude what game is that? it dosen't look like cod4.


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QuickSkillz*










Best looking fps IMHO.


Midget!!


----------



## shajbot




----------



## shajbot

I call it, Teh ShajDOZER!!


----------



## Anth0789

Crysis all on high no AA runs smooth


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Resolution? ^^

EDIT: I guessing that you are playing at 1*440 x 900.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i_ame_killer_2* 
Resolution? ^^

EDIT: I guessing that you are playing at 1*440 x 900.

Yep you got that right 1440 x 900


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shajbot* 
I call it, Teh ShajDOZER!!


























LOL~!


----------



## TaiDinh

Soldier of Fortune: PayBack multiplayer.


----------



## gtarmanrob

wow, people are getting into SOF: Payback? i thought the game was terrible. good for wasting time waiting for a download to finish or something. the graphics werent to bad. im talking the PC version by the way.


----------



## wudaddy

UT3 Online CTF


----------



## Dark-Asylum

Yes yes I saw it says one screenshot, but what the hell lol.


----------



## Namrac

=D


----------



## dskina

*They never saw it coming







*


----------



## shajbot




----------



## shajbot

No one is posting screenshot anymore except me...


----------



## gtarmanrob

lol shaj...you kinda defeated the point of "1" screenshot of your games..but keep them comin









im too into Crysis to worry bout taking photos. will do once i finish the game and go back through it. 1680x1050/all v high/dx10 looks unreal. too bad performance isnt up to scratch until they fix it.


----------



## shajbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


lol shaj...you kinda defeated the point of "1" screenshot of your games..but keep them comin









im too into Crysis to worry bout taking photos. will do once i finish the game and go back through it. 1680x1050/all v high/dx10 looks unreal. too bad performance isnt up to scratch until they fix it.


Ah my bad, thought I was posting 1 screenshot of a game every post here.


----------



## |talian $tallion




----------



## shajbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *|talian *





Nice car man!


----------



## StickyFingaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


No one is posting screenshot anymore except me...




is that crysis?


----------



## ZeroX9493

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StickyFingaz* 
is that crysis?

i dont remeber haveing that part in crysis.....and i already beat crysis


----------



## Penicilyn

A little fun...


----------



## shajbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StickyFingaz*


is that crysis?


It's for a school project. Done in Sandbox editor.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


It's for a school project. Done in Sandbox editor.










It looks like you made that map.

I'm having a hard time with Sandbox, lol.


----------



## shajbot

Sandbox is teh fun man but lots of frustration too. Try crymod.com for helps if you want or contact me but I don't really have all the answer cuz I are still learning it.


----------



## TheHoff

my best cod4 game to date, not best for K/D ratio but best for kills.


----------



## caos800

My best CoD4 round so far.

Not that great of a k:d ratio, but I've only been playing for a day or two so give me a break


















Besides, it was pretty much a frag fest...


----------



## Southparkmaniac

History Channel: Battle of the Pacific.


----------



## SlyFox

All these new fancy games. Lets mix in some old school.


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlyFox*


All these new fancy games. Lets mix in some old school.



















Lol, nice. Tank it!!


----------



## gtarmanrob

By the way... she's talking about me..


----------



## l337sft

LOL niiiice.

Is that crysis?


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l337sft* 
LOL niiiice.

Is that crysis?

Yeah.


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha yeah dude its Crysis. i got some real nice screens of it. but they will spoil the game


----------



## Southparkmaniac




----------



## wudaddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Southparkmaniac* 




































What game is that? COD4?


----------



## Rolandooo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wudaddy* 
What game is that? COD4?

That is def. not COD4 but it looks like a good game, I too want to know what it is.


----------



## PorkyFat

I think it might be History Channel: Battle for the Pacific?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PorkyFat* 
I think it might be History Channel: Battle for the Pacific?

yeah pretty sure it is.

why havnt we heard more about this? those graphics look amazing..from those small screens. but still.


----------



## gtarmanrob

screw 1 screenshot.. now THIS is freaky. they appear out of nowhere and circle you, then almost swoop in to attack. it comes in REAL fast too haha. i tried escaping but no go. cant explain the black glitches in the last pic..


----------



## shiarua

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheHoff* 
One of my better rounds.










No wonder you did so well, no one could probably hit you with a ping that high


----------



## l337sft

Lost planet, this screenshot just doesnt do ti justice. But its old, o im sure you all know that. Quality is REALLY dumbed down.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


screw 1 screenshot.. now THIS is freaky. they appear out of nowhere and circle you, then almost swoop in to attack. it comes in REAL fast too haha. i tried escaping but no go. cant explain the black glitches in the last pic..


man that would just freak me out so badly. Ive got a fear of deep water. I keep in the shallows at all times







how far out do you have to go before you see one?


----------



## Evostance




----------



## Rolandooo

just swim a little ways towards the ships, and out of nowhere it will appear. I remember searching for that shark and next think I noticed I had one circling me.


----------



## dskina




----------



## shajbot

Gotta love teh Ganzzy


----------



## l337sft

Fun game.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
man that would just freak me out so badly. Ive got a fear of deep water. I keep in the shallows at all times







how far out do you have to go before you see one?

yeah mate so do i, was a mind-job just swimming out there, let alone turning around to find a bloody great white circling me from out of no where.

its in the second misson...cant remember what its called. the mission where you start off with Prophet and Psycho. after you chase that alien. basically, just swim out a little ways past the back islands, not far at all. you can even take a boat but beware, they hit the boat too. they are there as a sort of level barrier, like the ships in the first mission that torpedo you.

oh and dont worry, you wont need to look hard. Jaws will find you


----------



## Hellisforheroes

i dont want him to find me. I'm keeping my knees out of the water


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


i dont want him to find me. I'm keeping my knees out of the water










lol fair enough.

it is a pretty awesome thing to see though. you're sitting there just bobbing in the water like, when's he gonna attack, when's he gonna AHHHH your dead.

if you use the Enhance Speed, then you can get away and watch him swim back into the deep dark depths, waiting for you to return.


----------



## Anth0789

Here's my Skyline


----------



## gtarmanrob

i cant decide whether i want Pro Street on PC or PS3 ..


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


i cant decide whether i want Pro Street on PC or PS3 ..


[email protected] system... PC! PC!!








skylines rule too


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


[email protected] system... PC! PC!!








skylines rule too

















lol yeah but the PS3 is hooked up to a 46" Sony Bravia with HDMI..so it looks awesome.

im not huge on car games like this, i figured i would probably get it on PS3 for ease of use (insert disc, play)


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
lol yeah but the PS3 is hooked up to a 46" Sony Bravia with HDMI..so it looks awesome.

im not huge on car games like this, i figured i would probably get it on PS3 for ease of use (insert disc, play)

then i suggest ACE combat 6 sir














the graphix will blow ur mind.


----------



## shajbot

A map I'm working on


----------



## brumby05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


lol yeah but the PS3 is hooked up to a 46" Sony Bravia with HDMI..so it looks awesome.

im not huge on car games like this, i figured i would probably get it on PS3 for ease of use (insert disc, play)


I always get racing games for the console. This time I tried something different and I bought prostreet for the pc but I think I am going to send it back for the 360 version. I think controllers work much better than the keyboard.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brumby05* 
I always get racing games for the console. This time I tried something different and I bought prostreet for the pc but I think I am going to send it back for the 360 version. I think controllers work much better than the keyboard.

oh yeah for sure, even if i get a racing game on PC i use a gamepad, no way keyboard.

thats why i dont see the point in getting it for PC really. not saying its not worth it on PC. just be easier to get it on PS3


----------



## Chris627

My Simcity


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chris627* 
My Simcity


















That's the greatest pimp walk that I've ever seen.


----------



## Chris627

LOL Check out the guy in the crosswalk, he's almost invisible.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chris627*


LOL Check out the guy in the crosswalk, he's almost invisible.


ROFL didn't notice it.


----------



## TaiDinh

What SimCity is that?! That looks totally different from SimCity 4000. Is this new?


----------



## l337sft

The game runs soooo well at max settings.


----------



## Chris627

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


What SimCity is that?! That looks totally different from SimCity 4000. Is this new?


It's the new simcity societies, it's a total performance hog, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

for all you RF onliners...holla at me


----------



## KIND

yo WHATS RF looks FUN


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## Unknownm




----------



## Fusion Racing

played through COD4 again but on arcade mode... and this happened...


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

A corpies new ship


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


i cant decide whether i want Pro Street on PC or PS3 ..


are you mad! driving games on a HDTV hooked up to your ps3 are far superior than on a PC. Even I can say that and I'm an avid pc gamer. Theres no question. NFS







S is pretty demanding on PC anyways. Personally I'd say just buy it on PS3 and enjoy the HD goodness. Save the PC game slot for a decent FPS or something!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


are you mad! driving games on a HDTV hooked up to your ps3 are far superior than on a PC. Even I can say that and I'm an avid pc gamer. Theres no question. NFS







S is pretty demanding on PC anyways. Personally I'd say just buy it on PS3 and enjoy the HD goodness. Save the PC game slot for a decent FPS or something!


I prefer a keyboard over a joystick for driving games. That might just be me though.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

by joystick you mean controller? because driving with a joystick is pretty crap too


----------



## Nihilist

My Iksar Shadowknight doing what has to be one of the worst dances ever! or maybe it's the best!


----------



## -Inferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nihilist*


My Iksar Shadowknight doing what has to be one of the worst dances ever! or maybe it's the best!











what game is that? Guild Wars?


----------



## Nihilist

it's Everquest 2.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
are you mad! driving games on a HDTV hooked up to your ps3 are far superior than on a PC. Even I can say that and I'm an avid pc gamer. Theres no question. NFS







S is pretty demanding on PC anyways. Personally I'd say just buy it on PS3 and enjoy the HD goodness. Save the PC game slot for a decent FPS or something!

lol. well i've been playing the GT5 HD Concept 2.0 demo...so im definitely getting Pro Street on the PS3 now.

and to answer joystick (or gamepad) vs keyboard in racing...no way i can use a keyboard. so unresponsive and sluggish. with a keyboard, you cant ease on the throttle, its all or nothing. if i had the PC version i'd be using my Logitech gamepad.


----------



## we're the best




----------



## Kirgan

Just started playing again.

YES! MY ADDICTION IS BACK!! D:


----------



## JoeUbi

SAve yourself before it's too late.


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


SAve yourself before it's too late.


I second that. Please, for your own good.


----------



## l337sft

Get rid of the phantom blade, or what ever that is.

Get a 2h.

Im a mage, so i dont know a lot about warriors, but i uninstalled WoW.

Never made it to 70. Made it to 68.


----------



## gtarmanrob

lol...i will never understand this WoW addiction..people talk about it like its crack. spins me out. i dont think i could ever play that game, not nearly as much as people say. thats just me though, does not interest me one bit.


----------



## l337sft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


lol...i will never understand this WoW addiction..people talk about it like its crack. spins me out. i dont think i could ever play that game, not nearly as much as people say. thats just me though, does not interest me one bit.


It didnt interest me either, i was always like " theres nothing cool about it "

Then i started playing and it was fun. Its more fun if you play with RL friends.


----------



## JoeUbi

Took these shots on all medium settings, before I realized that I could play on pretty much all high except for a few settings...


----------



## l337sft

Barely under the 1.5mb file limit. 10kb

Some stalker, i died on purpose, just to get that screenie.


----------



## ail45

been bout 9 months since i played fifa so opened up 07 for a match.

n won on my 1st try in world cup mode


----------



## ail45

ol' skool'


----------



## PorkyFat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


Get rid of the phantom blade, or what ever that is.

Get a 2h.

Im a mage, so i dont know a lot about warriors, but i uninstalled WoW.

Never made it to 70. Made it to 68.


Not to be a jerk, but he is a rogue.

Rogues cant use 2handers.

Lol gg.


----------



## l337sft

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PorkyFat* 
Not to be a jerk, but he is a rogue.

Rogues cant use 2handers.

Lol gg.


Lol, like i said, i dont know much about warriors.

Kinda goes for everything else that isnt a mage.

Whoops. You werent being a jerk lol.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
lol...i will never understand this WoW addiction..people talk about it like its crack. spins me out. i dont think i could ever play that game, not nearly as much as people say. thats just me though, does not interest me one bit.

exactly. I'm with you there. nothing about wow appeals to me atall. There's much better games to waste my time with


----------



## Flack88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


exactly. I'm with you there. nothing about wow appeals to me atall. There's much better games to waste my time with










My brother used to play it loads and I couldnt get ma head round it. Every time I turned around all I seemed to see was a person running round and clicking on things, HOW can that give anyone enjoyment lol. I can see the whole thing about getting better and beating everyone but there seems to be no action in it.


----------



## overclockerz




----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## TheNix

A dead body is stuck head first in the stairs for some reason!

Call of Duty 4.


----------



## Flack88

I must got COD4 before xmas!


----------



## Arganius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*












What game is that? looks nice


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2 (GRAW2)


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2 (GRAW2)



Indeed it is.


----------



## Boris4ka

Every time I try, I just cant beat Extreme


----------



## Kirgan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


Get rid of the phantom blade, or what ever that is.

Get a 2h.

Im a mage, so i dont know a lot about warriors, but i uninstalled WoW.

Never made it to 70. Made it to 68.



Im a rogue, not warrior xD


----------



## l337sft

Bioshock. Maxed DX9










DX10 crashes the game.


----------



## we're the best




----------



## TheHoff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *we're the best*


----------



## gtarmanrob

^^ Re that HL2 Ep2 pic..

how did you get the brain out? i tried that and found nothing.


----------



## phillipg10




----------



## we're the best

lol dog rips it out, i just picked it up. it glows too.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

yeah the brain thing is pretty cool. i never knew the striders were animals before that point. I thought they were machines. Anyway..

Just got the deal of the century:

Battlefield 2 + special forces expansion pack
MAFIA
Command & Conquer: Tiberian Sun
Thief II

Â£8.99 at gamestation. To keep my occupied before I get my PS3 at christmas. Will post screens soon


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
yeah the brain thing is pretty cool. i never knew the striders were animals before that point. I thought they were machines. Anyway..

Just got the deal of the century:

Battlefield 2 + special forces expansion pack
MAFIA
Command & Conquer: Tiberian Sun
Thief II

Â£8.99 at gamestation. To keep my occupied before I get my PS3 at christmas. Will post screens soon









lol to keep you occupied until Christmas? have you ever played Mafia before? dude that game will keep you occupied for the better part of a month or two, let alone Thief 2 which will take another few weeks haha.

i got a PS3 a few weeks ago







they are awesome. such a relief to be able to put in a game, turn on the machine, and run the game at 60fps without any lag (except some games) or potential of jamming because my PS3 was overclocked too hard or my drivers were unstable or my machine lacked compatibility or... you get my drift.


----------



## Flack88

Mafia FTW! What an amazing game, one of my all time fav's!


----------



## ThatGuy16

one i took in crysis demo dx10 / high


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
lol to keep you occupied until Christmas? have you ever played Mafia before? dude that game will keep you occupied for the better part of a month or two, let alone Thief 2 which will take another few weeks haha.

i got a PS3 a few weeks ago







they are awesome. such a relief to be able to put in a game, turn on the machine, and run the game at 60fps without any lag (except some games) or potential of jamming because my PS3 was overclocked too hard or my drivers were unstable or my machine lacked compatibility or... you get my drift.

haha yeah I know. They will keep me occupied for a long long time but thats a good thing. Since I'm getting a PS3, and for the same reason's as you listed. Next year I'll be buying basically all my games for PS3. (UT3, Uncharted, MGS4, GT5, GTA IV etc etc). So this will be a nice little package to keep me going. Although I have 40+ games installed on my system already. I'm not exactly lacking a game choice


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
haha yeah I know. They will keep me occupied for a long long time but thats a good thing. Since I'm getting a PS3, and for the same reason's as you listed. Next year I'll be buying basically all my games for PS3. (UT3, Uncharted, MGS4, GT5, GTA IV etc etc). So this will be a nice little package to keep me going. Although I have 40+ games installed on my system already. I'm not exactly lacking a game choice









lol no i dont think you're lacking a gaming choice at all.

yeah i still avoid any type of first-person shooter on console. nothing can match mouse/keyboard. PS3's actually work with USB mouse and keyboard for FPS's. havnt tried it to comment any further, but i dunno. PS3's will never look like Crysis anyway.

but when it comes to adventure games, 3rd person action and driving games, PS3 ftw.

i got some new screens of Crysis, will post when i get home. sorry if they spoil anything (its from near the end game) but they are too good. actually better get the people's ok.

do i have approval from the contributors of this thread to post end game screens?


----------



## Hellisforheroes

people have posted screens of the end battle before I think. There is a crysis spoilers screenshots thread too if you're worried. But I think its ok to post.

And yeah I'm getting UT3 for PS3 because I want to play it on my HDTV. But ill probably end up connecting a keyboard and mouse to play it anyway. Its a nice added touch to have the choice.

EDIT: I actually have 61 games installed on my PC.







Thats kinda scary lol


----------



## IchimaruGin

Medieval 2 is like crack,except its legal,plus the optimization is ****ing insane as hell,i can get mostly high settings @ 1680x1050 with E4500 @ 2.2GHz,2GB DDR2 667 and HD 2600XT.


----------



## TaiDinh

Yes, my health is very low for a level 21 Guardian. I still have 46 attributes points. lol I'm saving it until I need it.

No skill points have been used either. @[email protected]"


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Been playing Mafia pretty much non stop since yesterday when I got it. (when ive got the free time). Brilliant game







Like Grand Theft Auto but with so much style. Great storyline. Ive missed this type of game so much. Cars. Guns. Sex. Gangsters... What more could you want?


----------



## Blowie

mafia 2 is coming out when ? in 4 or 5 months... can't wait, mafia was superb !


----------



## Hellisforheroes

yeahh cant wait. Mafia is so hard though. Theres no difficulty settings!! Mafia 2 will absolutely rock if its anything like mafia.


----------



## sugarton

Mafia was an awesome game and I as well can't wait for the second installment.

You're right on the difficulty as well, very hard. I still haven't beaten it. Gave up on the stage at the docks.


----------



## Melcar

Nexuiz


----------



## a1161979

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
yeahh cant wait. Mafia is so hard though. Theres no difficulty settings!! Mafia 2 will absolutely rock if its anything like mafia.

I thought there were







When you first create a profile? Im not home now so i cant check, as for mafia 2... looks good and i cant wait, it will be interesting to see if they attempt to tie in the story from Mafia







Regardless i cant wait for this game


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Melcar* 
Nexuiz










Heh that looks like the original unreal tournament with texture mods


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
Heh that looks like the original unreal tournament with texture mods










That is a VERY bloated Q2 Engine...........

Original UT doesnt look like htat, the textures and models are better in UT.


----------



## Blowie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a1161979* 
I thought there were







When you first create a profile? Im not home now so i cant check, as for mafia 2... looks good and i cant wait, it will be interesting to see if they attempt to tie in the story from Mafia







Regardless i cant wait for this game

i also loved the part when you finished the story, then you get the weird missions with these weird cars, that was fun also, spend some 6 hours on that also


----------



## SZayat

GeometryWars is _*awosome*_







!!!! Vista Only... suckers










YouTube - Geometry Wars Evolved


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SZayat* 
GeometryWars is _*awosome*_







!!!! Vista Only... suckers









Doesn't the 360 have it too?

My Hellgate: London Guardian.


----------



## DVtriple6

The christmas celebrations has taken the horde by storm


----------



## ivan0550

My best score in GW


----------



## foslock

Project Torque.

One of the best *free* games I've ever played, although still in its beta phases it looks (and plays) really awesome.


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
Doesn't the 360 have it too?

Just about every modern non-Sony console has it.


----------



## l337sft

Geometry wars is the ****. I love it on my 360. I cant remember my higest score but i know it was in the millions. 1.5m or something. I was addicted to that game before the apartment had internet.


----------



## ivan0550

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l337sft* 
Geometry wars is the ****. I love it on my 360. I cant remember my higest score but i know it was in the millions. 1.5m or something. I was addicted to that game before the apartment had internet.

Same here... but I only have it for PC...

Want to play the 360 one.... it has more features that im missing


----------



## Flack88

Im waiting in anticipation for Mafia 2 and GTA. Ill be addicted to those games for sure!


----------



## Hellisforheroes

yeah me too. Mafia 2 <3

Im at the last level of mafia now. Really annoyed because theres no save game to load if you die. You have to do the whole fight all over again in the art gallery.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


yeah me too. Mafia 2 <3

Im at the last level of mafia now. Really annoyed because theres no save game to load if you die. You have to do the whole fight all over again in the art gallery.


yeah..against tommy is it? or somethin? that stage was HARD.

wait, youre up to the end already??? w-t-f? lol you must be bloody good or have a lot of time on your hands.


----------



## Flack88

Its against sam.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flack88*


Its against sam.


thats the one cheers for that. ok well my turn for a screenshot i guess...its end game, didnt show the boss though, dont wanna spoil anything for anyone yet.


----------



## Bobs16

That one reminds me of Matrix.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bobs16*


That one reminds me of Matrix.


yeah thats what i thought, everytime i saw one of those flying things i thought..Matrix.


----------



## wudaddy

Lost Planet Demo. JPEG compression sucks. Looks soo beautiful when playing the game.


----------



## TaiDinh

Got to the level with the worms yet?


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
Got to the level with the worms yet?

Nah man, I only have the demo.









EDIT: I'm playing with a 360 controller, so the vibrations really make you feel like you're into the game. Screw xbox 360, PC FTW!


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wudaddy* 
Nah man, I only have the demo.









EDIT: I'm playing with a 360 controller, so the vibrations really make you feel like you're into the game. Screw xbox 360, PC FTW!

Oh.









It was a great game, but there are pretty bad cons. ><"


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wudaddy* 
Lost Planet Demo. JPEG compression sucks. Looks soo beautiful when playing the game.

PNG > JPEG


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biatchi* 
PNG > JPEG

PNG is way too big to upload it here.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wudaddy*


PNG is way too big to upload it here.


get irfanview and compress the PNG and it's still better than JPEG


----------



## Marin

Lost Planet demo. Everything is maxed out.


----------



## blade007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Lost Planet demo. Everything is maxed out.



hows the multiplayer, have the initial issues been ironed out, i have a copy just sitting here waiting to be opened


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

He said its teh demo >.>


----------



## Metal425

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*











The game runs soooo well at max settings.


Nice screenshot, but drop the MP5, and get a different gun. I'm not to fond of the MP5.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## TheHoff

i don't know for some reason i couldn't get into sports game on the pc just don't know y


----------



## Metal425

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpardaHK* 









I took my leave today after being burned out of the end game.

So long ssc and bt!

-Sparda

Grats man, I did that also about 7 months ago. I know it is a tough thing to do, but once you do it you feel much better in the long run.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metal425* 
Nice screenshot, but drop the MP5, and get a different gun. I'm not to fond of the MP5.









Ahhh!!! He speaks in tongue!!!

Keep the MP5, its my favorite gun.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
Got to the level with the worms yet?

lol...u mean with DX10 Fur Enabled? looks amazing


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


yeah..against tommy is it? or somethin? that stage was HARD.

wait, youre up to the end already??? w-t-f? lol you must be bloody good or have a lot of time on your hands.










Just very determined









yeah its against sam at the end. you have to kill all of his cronies that he sets on you. So friggin hard. After 20 minutes of killing you usually have about 20 health left and then some idiot jumps out behind a chair and biffs you one if the back with a pistol. Start again. then again. and again







I've really enjoyed it. and i dont usually turn off the game until the level I'm on is finished. Some of it is so damn hard. Its beyond any hardness that you'd expect for a game like that. If I ever beat this boss level I'll frame the case on my wall







Just a few days after I was considering burning the entire game in a fire because i was so frustrated at the docks level


----------



## TheHoff

i'm almost at the 2kdr mark. I was at 1.4 kdr at level 35.










yay first post on the 300th page


----------



## Flack88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


Just very determined









yeah its against sam at the end. you have to kill all of his cronies that he sets on you. So friggin hard. After 20 minutes of killing you usually have about 20 health left and then some idiot jumps out behind a chair and biffs you one if the back with a pistol. Start again. then again. and again







I've really enjoyed it. and i dont usually turn off the game until the level I'm on is finished. Some of it is so damn hard. Its beyond any hardness that you'd expect for a game like that. If I ever beat this boss level I'll frame the case on my wall







Just a few days after I was considering burning the entire game in a fire because i was so frustrated at the docks level










Get sum screenies of it lol I forgot what the gfx looked like. I remember them being amazing in 2002.


----------



## ail45

Chainsaw + Face = FTW


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flack88*


Get sum screenies of it lol I forgot what the gfx looked like. I remember them being amazing in 2002.










already posted some







here

pretty sure it uses the same graphics engine as max payne 2. loved that engine. cant wait for mafia 2 now..


----------



## shajbot

Picked up a random rifle on the ground. Woot .50cal. The loser who dropped this gun doesn't deserve to even have it.









Once it's in right hands...


----------



## zacbrain

cod 4 holiday map pics


----------



## LegendaryC

Not the best screenshot, but a screenshot none the less.


----------



## TaiDinh

My favorite Crysis picture.

I believe the strange scope mode was a glitch. I still sniped the guy though. :3


----------



## Hellisforheroes

the gun just stayed like that when you aimed?


----------



## Southparkmaniac

Images speak for themselves ^_^


----------



## ail45

lmao! he looks like your about 2 rape him hahahahahahaa


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


the gun just stayed like that when you aimed?


Yeah.

I zoomed into scope mode and then the screen did a quick flash at me and then BAM! I was stick in that position.

Either way, that glitch was awesome. It felt real sniping like that.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE




----------



## ail45

hey probn is that rf-online? if so, any good? i was gonna download it a while back but forgot about it completely.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Yup...this was a shot at the 1st gathering for a Clan War...it was pretty cool...
I have never seen hundreds of people online in one spot before...my 8600GT was twitchin' LOL!


----------



## Flack88

2 of my Medieval total war 2 victorys since starting out as the great England both of them should of been impossible 2 win lol


----------



## DeX

How many Maple story players on OCN huh huh huh? ;D


----------



## TaiDinh

19 more levels until 3rd class! You can do it!


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeX*


How many Maple story players on OCN huh huh huh? ;D



I quit since the account was deleted cuz of server update so the EU now have their own server instead of a global server.
had KS'ed three blue chaos robes and two white. Lvl 33
Also had the Maple BETA hat ^^ and a Maple flag as weapon.
Name: Chibin


----------



## DeX

HAHA Tai thought you would reply ;D You never quit Maple until you survive a Zrun ;D


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeX*


HAHA Tai thought you would reply ;D You never quit Maple until you survive a Zrun ;D


A Zrun?!


----------



## dhrandy

Frontlines: Fuel of War beta online demo


----------



## l337sft

Frontlines beta is fun. Although i get weird artifacts. They blend in the the other colors so they dont make the game unplayable. But its still fun.


----------



## l337sft

Gears of war


----------



## Flack88

HDR looks a bit overdone lol.


----------



## DeX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


A Zrun?!










Um yeah, The Zakum Party Quest







I cant wait!, I want that Zak Helm!!!


----------



## blade007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*












wat game is that


----------



## ail45

he answered.. err.. well i asked and he said i was correct. lol

its RF- Online.

which I have bad luck, since i was gonna try it out today, but just happens they doing server maintenance today lol


----------



## Marin

BOOM!!!!! HEADSHOT!!!


----------



## porschedrifter




----------



## ivan0550

Some air battle


----------



## yomama9388

I love Mesa


----------



## Dudeyourlame

Quote:



Originally Posted by *porschedrifter*












What game is that ?


----------



## porschedrifter

www.liveforspeed.com

Best sim racer for PC bar none.
Best demo as well.


----------



## NOT

[/IMG]


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


i'm almost at the 2kdr mark. I was at 1.4 kdr at level 35.










yay first post on the 300th page


Very nice record.

What is KDR btw? Kill Death Ratio?


----------



## l337sft

Yea, how many kills, to how many deaths you have.

Remember kids. The higher your KD ratio, the bigger your penis is!


----------



## l337sft

Custom map from crymod.com there is an island with aliens, with a WHOLE other island just completely filled with vehicles and koreans, and stuff.

So i blew it up.


----------



## porschedrifter




----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


Yea, how many kills, to how many deaths you have.

Remember kids. The higher your KD ratio, the bigger your penis is!


lol so true although i'm doing for more of a moral victory than anything after i get it to 2 i'm just going to complete the challenges


----------



## Flack88

My insane win. Was in shock that I won, look at the units I had left rofl.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

It WAS HL2ep2 untill I stomped on Alyx the it hung and I was forced to press....


----------



## l337sft

Beautiful.


----------



## Syrillian

^ YES....indeed it is.


----------



## l337sft

When i turned the corner and saw that, my jaw dropped. Thats in DX9. Computer isnt good enough to run it in DX10 with above 25fps.
Damn cpu bottlekneck.


----------



## TaiDinh

I'm aiming for 20 next time!


----------



## gtarmanrob

21 kill streak is my record. god bless the M21 with an awesome position and airstrikes/heli calls.


----------



## porschedrifter




----------



## Southparkmaniac




----------



## TheHoff

good god southpark what was that an hour long????

nice streak TaiDinh my longest streak so far is 26 although i've gotten 25 multiple times


----------



## Fusion Racing

cod 4 doesn't look so good if you go this far out of the map....


















nice warm tyres and engine...


----------



## a1161979

Quote:


Originally Posted by *porschedrifter* 
www.liveforspeed.com

Best sim racer for PC bar none.
Best demo as well.

LOL







You can really drift a porsche, almost like drifting an MR2 although it has been done


----------



## porschedrifter

COD4 did a horrible job on the backgrounds, way over exposed and washed out IMO

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *a1161979*   LOL







You can really drift a porsche, almost like drifting an MR2 although it has been done







  
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fusea...videoid=727983

  
 YouTube - Porsche drift test 7-27-07


----------



## TaiDinh

This is sad... G36C, FTW!

I'm going to celebrate for my best score!

  
 YouTube - teh_pwnerer - teh noob song (PurePwnage.com)


----------



## Cadoyle

Everquest 2 on max detail


----------



## shajbot

Is something upping his butt?


----------



## Cadoyle

lol no thats just with out a mood on... if i make him happy it looks like he is crazy or on something... ill post one give me a bit


----------



## Cadoyle

lol here is another one with his mood set to happy


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cadoyle*


lol here is another one with his mood set to happy












He looks like this --


----------



## Cadoyle

lol look again the address to it got confused with the sad one i have


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cadoyle*


lol look again the address to it got confused with the sad one i have


Oh, lol. Now he's making this face : ^_^


----------



## Cadoyle

yea... usually iam above and behind him so i dont mind what his face looks like.... just how hard he is hitting the mobs for


----------



## l337sft

Ive been through every page in this thread hoping to see new shots. And i remember every single one.

Lets make this thread SUPER active.


----------



## someperson




----------



## mirage.

I know its supposed to be 1 screenshot but w/e















Even soldiers need a lunch box break.


----------



## MileyCyrus




----------



## japan1

Medal of Honor Airborne

















Yea this one looks a bit strange?


----------



## l337sft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *japan1*


Medal of Honor Airborne

















Yea this one looks a bit strange?


That made me lol.


----------



## shajbot

Now you see the real army of Germany.


----------



## LopsidedMocha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


This is sad... G36C, FTW!

I'm going to celebrate for my best score!

YouTube - teh_pwnerer - teh noob song (PurePwnage.com)











omg soooo owned


----------



## hout17

Here's a screen shot from COD4 I think it's pretty cool. I took it during the story line play right before the next level started.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hout17*


Here's a screen shot from COD4 I think it's pretty cool. I took it during the story line play right before the next level started.


Nice.










A good round of Search & Destroy.


----------



## TheHoff

Nice tudj i think that's the flawless challenge. When i did that i got 26-0


----------



## zacbrain

hmm we need to play each othr tud....







although my wrist is acting up from learning bass..







.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Got crysis, i think its a pretty good game


----------



## RuSo




----------



## TUDJ

These both happened in COD4 SP earlier today...










and


----------



## l337sft

Can you liek customize your character in UT3? Cause that character looks AWESOME.


----------



## RuSo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


Can you liek customize your character in UT3? Cause that character looks AWESOME.


a little, yes..........


----------



## porschedrifter

Ok fine I'll post one that no one has posted I think. All time fav game.

Same game, different dimension


----------



## shajbot

KPA + windshield = leet sauce


----------



## dmhnc

BF2, wild shot huh?


----------



## porschedrifter

lol is that even possible?


----------



## 77bigmac77

http://s50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...7_100435-1.jpg

yeah...


----------



## Special_K

WARNING LARGE IMAGE!!!!









I got tired of finding my own images, so I decided to make one. I have one more try at making the mountains look clearer.


----------



## shajbot

Excellent shot SpecialK!!


----------



## Special_K

Fake dx10 settings on xp and tons of changed variables. AA at 4x, AF at 16x Game was running around 3-4 fps. >_< I can run the game decently triple monitor at high settings, no AA, default af, at 3072x768.


----------



## By-Tor

No char as hot as a Female Dark Elf in Lineage II..


----------



## shajbot

VTOL crashing in a tower of barrels.


----------



## l337sft

Shaj, where did you get that map?

I wanan try some like that and mess with the physics a bit.


----------



## shajbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l337sft* 
Shaj, where did you get that map?

I wanan try some like that and mess with the physics a bit.

It's that one Farcry2ish map I posted, I just put a mountain of barrels on to play around.


----------



## l337sft




----------



## l337sft




----------



## DeX

The next screenie will be of myself "tenjou" and the guy next to me dead by Zakum ;D just for the hell of it.... Our zrun is 2moz =P >>Tai u shud come<<


----------



## TUDJ

Crysis:

All High, 4xAA @ 1280x1024 (DX9)










JPEG mashed it a bit







original was 3MB


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeX* 
The next screenie will be of myself "tenjou" and the guy next to me dead by Zakum ;D just for the hell of it.... Our zrun is 2moz =P >>Tai u shud come<<


Zrun will demolish me. How can you even stand a chance? Why are you even fighting him at that level?









EDIT:

Ah! You were doing the quest? I hated walking up and down the things to look for the items in the chests or something.


----------



## -Inferno

That was a crazy game, best i've ever done.

and yes...i run COD4 @ 800 x 600....










^^Best RTS EVAH!!


----------



## redsunx

It's fun to see this thread progress, watching people post screens of the new games as they come out. I just found it interesting is all. =\\


----------



## Nihilist

My Iksar Shadowknight has grown up a little now.


----------



## TaiDinh

I finally achieved my goal of 30 kills streak! Then... that guy! That guy on the left! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooo! I was reloading! T_T


----------



## shajbot

What's with the red dot, HAX?


----------



## Fusion Racing

nice wheels


----------



## 3xtr3m3

One of those usual days:


----------



## caos800

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


It's... a program that puts a red dot in the middle of the screen.







My second crosshair. XD It's not aimbot, lol.


umm... what's the program


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


What's with the red dot, HAX?










It's... a program that puts a red dot in the middle of the screen.







My second crosshair. XD It's not aimbot, lol.


----------



## nathris

"Heroic Strike"


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
It's... a program that puts a red dot in the middle of the screen.







My second crosshair. XD It's not aimbot, lol.

They are illegal in the eyes of PB, if any admin sees that red dot on a PB screen and submits it, expect a global hardware ban.


----------



## biatchi

lol what's going on here?


----------



## nathris

Like I said, "Heroic Strike" (Notice the skill bar)


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


Like I said, "Heroic Strike" (Notice the skill bar)


Lol i have never played warcraft so a skill bar is dutch to me it just looked like beast on beast action to me lol


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


You won't get banned for a dot in the middle of your screen. You'll most likely just get kicked. Now if you are aimbotting you'll get banned from the game. Definitely not a global hardware ban, that will only happen if you are actively trying to cheat the punkbuster servers themselves. You have do be REALLY bad to get that.


lol we ban. the first official fear baned gu was with a crosshair hack, which is what this is.


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


They are illegal in the eyes of PB, if any admin sees that red dot on a PB screen and submits it, expect a global hardware ban.


You won't get banned for a dot in the middle of your screen. You'll most likely just get kicked. Now if you are aimbotting you'll get banned from the game. Definitely not a global hardware ban, that will only happen if you are actively trying to cheat the punkbuster servers themselves. You have do be REALLY bad to get that.


----------



## shajbot

It still gives the player an unfair advantage over the others -> cheating. While it's not as terrible as aimbotting but that is just the severity of the action. On our CSS, we ban for intentionally continuous of cheating.


----------



## JoeUbi

I never said it doesn't give him an unfair advantage, I was explaining to tUDJ how PB works.


----------



## ail45

got CoD4 yesterday. only been 9hrs total played and doing this...










and that was done the whole time w/ the ****ty g3, cuz i was trying to finsh marksman 3 and expert 1 on it. lol

and 2 random single player shots.


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3xtr3m3* 
One of those usual days:


















haha hacks.

i love the cross hair tho. nice.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


haha hacks.

i love the cross hair tho. nice.



So hacks


----------



## l337sft

I use the same crosshair lol.


----------



## ail45

how the hell u get the crosshair so tiny?


----------



## immanuelx2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


are you mad! driving games on a HDTV hooked up to your ps3 are far superior than on a PC. Even I can say that and I'm an avid pc gamer. Theres no question. NFS







S is pretty demanding on PC anyways. Personally I'd say just buy it on PS3 and enjoy the HD goodness. Save the PC game slot for a decent FPS or something!


umm.. Why not hook up the PC to a an HDTV and play in full 1080p as opposed to the 720p that most PS3 games are designed for


----------



## ail45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *immanuelx2*


umm.. Why not hook up the PC to a an HDTV and play in full 1080p as opposed to the 720p that most PS3 games are designed for


x2

plus the fact that w/ a good video card you would be getting higher frames than the ps3, and that you can crank up all the eye candy as well.


----------



## h3xw1z4rd

Crysis ftw!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *immanuelx2*


umm.. Why not hook up the PC to a an HDTV and play in full 1080p as opposed to the 720p that most PS3 games are designed for


because my PC is on the other side of the house, the tower weighs well over 20kg or so, i have water cooling with radiators and piping everywhere...and my keyboard and mouse are wired so theres no desk in the gamesroom where the TV is..









plus PS3 games are just easier. Open Case, Insert Disc, Play. no install process, no "omg cant handle the overclock, unstable JAM CRASH BOOM RESTART REPEAT"


----------



## shajbot

Watermelon any1?


----------



## Boris4ka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3xtr3m3* 
One of those usual days:


















um.. trigg3r?


----------



## Soya

Matrix, suckas!


----------



## l337sft

Short games. Only to 1500.


----------



## cyrusj15

crysis


----------



## Snownation

Sucks to be at 800x600 doesn't it?


----------



## l337sft

By the way, that game above, is the best ive ever done as far as kills to deaths. So dont think im good.

Cause im really bad.


----------



## l337sft

Having a REALLY on day. Or im playing with ****ties.


----------



## TnB= Gir

After a long day of scrimming, I felt like pubbin it









I used nightvision the whole time. This one idiot said something to the effect of "his nightvision hides the hacks" There were people trying to ban me, but I have admin friends there so it's all good. People don't realize that the awp is cheap. It's easy to get kills with it


----------



## Snownation

Considering it's called n00b training facility, yeah, I would imagine it easy to score.


----------



## JCJP

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snownation* 
Considering it's called n00b training facility, yeah, I would imagine it easy to score.

Throughout all my countless hours playing CSS, all of the "n00b" servers tend to have the best players.

It's strange, but people tend to flock to those. This is probably due to people having an inherent need to masturbate their egos whilst playing "n00bs", hence when enough of them are there, they cease to be n00bs.

I miss the CAL servers.

God I miss CAL.

EDIT: But I've played on that server, and everyone sucks on it. My above post still stands, but in a much lesser light....


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


I never said it doesn't give him an unfair advantage, I was explaining to tUDJ how PB works.


Sigh.

1. http://www.punksbusted.com/cgi-bin/m...D&query=Search

2. http://www.punksbusted.com/cgi-bin/m...2&query=Search

3. http://www.punksbusted.com/cgi-bin/m...2&query=Search

4. http://www.punksbusted.com/cgi-bin/m...7&query=Search

Before you tell me how PB works please know yourself, I assume you mean the PB scripts that monitor processes and scan files, but I am on about the manual submission of PB screenshots to the people who control the PB master banlists such as those posted above.

I warned him he can get banned, because I know he can and probably will unless hes lucky.


----------



## Jacko87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCJP*


Throughout all my countless hours playing CSS, all of the "n00b" servers tend to have the best players.


That is true, when I first started playing CS:S I saw a server called "noob playground" and another called something like "no CS:S skills" and needless to say I got destroyed....


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


Sigh.

1. http://www.punksbusted.com/cgi-bin/m...D&query=Search

2. http://www.punksbusted.com/cgi-bin/m...2&query=Search

3. http://www.punksbusted.com/cgi-bin/m...2&query=Search

4. http://www.punksbusted.com/cgi-bin/m...7&query=Search

Before you tell me how PB works please know yourself, I assume you mean the PB scripts that monitor processes and scan files, but I am on about the manual submission of PB screenshots to the people who control the PB master banlists such as those posted above.

I warned him he can get banned, because I know he can and probably will unless hes lucky.


Alright... time to stop using the thing.

Thanks for caring by the way!









If I have angered any of you guys, I apologize.


----------



## Boris4ka

I won _and_ got a pwnage score.

EDIT: is it just me or does my attachment not show.... If it doesnt, here's the screenshot with crappy quality - http://image.bayimg.com/naimcaabl.jpg


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
Alright... time to stop using the thing.

Thanks for caring by the way!









If I have angered any of you guys, I apologize.

told ya tai, lol me and tudj = pb knowers? i used rcon and fear's scmd, and other admin toolz, i like banning ppl for that


----------



## HatesFury

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ail45* 
how the hell u get the crosshair so tiny?

cl_crosshairscale 4000

.
.
.
.
newb


----------



## StarryNite

Why I was MIA for months from OCN...


----------



## l337sft

B2142 looks dusgusting.


----------



## Delphi

AHHH the Aliasing hurts my eyes.

Thats set aside glad you back.


----------



## Boris4ka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


B2142 looks dusgusting.


He's obviously running it on low settings.


----------



## StarryNite

Play it with a P4 2.4Ghz 533mhz non-HT proc and a 9800Pro 128MB videocard. That pic actually looked better than the lowest settings! Still was running around the C2D (and even the BF2142 dev) guys, though...










And that is what counts.









Forgot to add the stats #16...

http://battlefield.ea.com/battlefiel...&storyid=13955


----------



## Semper Fidelis

The 8800GT is awesome, I have 16xQ antialiasing and 8x anisotrophic filtering and I am still getting about 200 fps


----------



## StarryNite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


The 8800GT is awesome, I have 16xQ antialiasing and 8x anisotrophic filtering and I am still getting about 200 fps










And they still die despite the 10000000000000000000000000fps


















That dude was the #1 ranked Baur shooter in BF2142 when I played, too. That is until a former WM's fire team was pinned down. hehehe

Semper Fi, Mac!


----------



## ail45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HatesFury*


cl_crosshairscale 4000

.
.
.
.
newb










lol i actually am a noobie at css, i at least stay most of the time w/ a + kdr

unless theres like no noobs lol

where u go 2 change that cuz i didnt see it on the in game settings last time i checked.


----------



## l337sft

type it in the console.

with the ` key.

cl_crosshairscale 4000

If theres no console, go to keyboard options, then click advanced, and then clcik enable developer console.

Done.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Lol, try crosshairscale 50







it will be tricky to play like that...

and I laughed so hard at Starrys last screenshot, because in the top right, bottom line it looks like this to me:

"nickelgf: Throwing frog!"

That a looks like an o.


----------



## ail45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


type it in the console.

with the ` key.

cl_crosshairscale 4000

If theres no console, go to keyboard options, then click advanced, and then clcik enable developer console.

Done.


thanks man. rep +


----------



## burrbit

cod4

intense part of the game :]


----------



## ail45

bro in veteran its damn insane.

im prob gonna have to start that level again because i placed the claymores in horrible spots, so i get raped instantly right after the helicopters come and im still waiting for the plane to arrive.


----------



## shajbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ail45*


bro in veteran its damn insane.

im prob gonna have to start that level again because i placed the claymores in horrible spots, so i get raped instantly right after the helicopters come and im still waiting for the plane to arrive.


That part took me awhile too. Here's what you do. Go hide behind the building opposite of where your partner lies. He won't die. As soon as the chopter arrives, sprints out really fast and pop some smokes and flashes and what not then carry him into the chopper.


----------



## wire

This is a pretty sweet screenshot.


----------



## ail45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


That part took me awhile too. Here's what you do. Go hide behind the building opposite of where your partner lies. He won't die. As soon as the chopter arrives, sprints out really fast and pop some smokes and flashes and what not then carry him into the chopper.


yea i know he wont die, i got close to doing something liek that, except i thought it saved so i just was eatting **** and sprinted directly toward him like a n00b so i died and realized it dind tsave so got pissed and decided to just go pwn online for a while. lol









plus didnt help i was playin at 4:30am so was half asleep to think straight lol









but what building you talking about? the one where u come out of that the dogs eatting the dead guy?


----------



## burrbit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ail45*


yea i know he wont die, i got close to doing something liek that, except i thought it saved so i just was eatting **** and sprinted directly toward him like a n00b so i died and realized it dind tsave so got pissed and decided to just go pwn online for a while. lol









plus didnt help i was playin at 4:30am so was half asleep to think straight lol









but what building you talking about? the one where u come out of that the dogs eatting the dead guy?










i just hid in this little ticket booth next to the ferris wheel and bumper cars, its bullet proof except for the windows, just stand in there and snipe, you'll make it.


----------



## DeX

Hmmmm...quiet today (noobs take note to sarcasm)


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeX*


Hmmmm...quiet today (noobs take note to sarcasm)



LOL @ the Yeti on the far right.


----------



## DeX

BAHAHAHAHA didnt see that LMAO.


----------



## wudaddy




----------



## l337sft

39ps is all youre pulling with the GTS?

What settings are you on?


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


39ps is all youre pulling with the GTS?

What settings are you on?


Vegas is a badly coded game.


----------



## Marin

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!


----------



## shajbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ail45*


yea i know he wont die, i got close to doing something liek that, except i thought it saved so i just was eatting **** and sprinted directly toward him like a n00b so i died and realized it dind tsave so got pissed and decided to just go pwn online for a while. lol









plus didnt help i was playin at 4:30am so was half asleep to think straight lol









but what building you talking about? the one where u come out of that the dogs eatting the dead guy?










The building across the field from the ferris wheel, just behind it so enemy won't see you. When you run, aim where you are running, then throw flashes and keep the run button down.









OR try this

I think I found a glitch in the level of where you can hide. Under one of the trees to the right of where your partner lies (I think it's the first one), there are large roots at the bottom that when you drone, you could be inside the roots and thus impenetrable by bullets. And before you hide, throw a couple of C4 of where the enemies maybe so when you run out, blow the C4 to clear your way. Try that.









Hiding in booth almost works, when I see enemies on Harderned mode and vet mode know how to loop a grenade in it.


----------



## ail45

yea i tried the booth, only works for about 1 min in vet b4 it becomes packed with grenades in there and kills you. i still dont understand how the hell those *******s have 2354235234x grenades on themselves. and havnt tried hardened or the easier difficulties so i wouldnt know if it would ahve worked there.

and do you mean the one with the bumper carts? if not i know exactly where your talking about. ill prob try it later.


----------



## shajbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ail45*


yea i tried the booth, only works for about 1 min in vet b4 it becomes packed with grenades in there and kills you. i still dont understand how the hell those *******s have 2354235234x grenades on themselves. and havnt tried hardened or the easier difficulties so i wouldnt know if it would ahve worked there.

and do you mean the one with the bumper carts? if not i know exactly where your talking about. ill prob try it later.


Uhmm sorry I was being confusing here, combine this with my guide from the previous post.


----------



## biatchi

^Nice skills


----------



## ail45

lmao! hehe x2

rep + for the help n pwnage paint skills


----------



## shajbot

Haha, thanks. Hope it helps.


----------



## gtarmanrob

hahahhaha.

that was classic man, +rep for the leet paint skills and game guide.

yeah i had to do that bit on Hardened and it almost made me stop playing the single player forever. then the next stage did it to me again, where you have to order all those air strikes.

the way i did it was grab a sniper rifle and an AK47, and snipe the first batch of baddies, then when the choppers started rocking up to drop off more enemies, laid out all my proxys and C4 (took me til then to realise i actually had some) and i hid behind the bumper car thing. the mines kept em off for a bit, and i just watched my arse for nades and flashes and survived on my AK47, pumping them as they came round the corner.


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StarryNite* 
Why I was MIA for months from OCN...










Woah thats really BF2142? When I first saw it I was thinking Tribes 1. Is that P4 really so bad that you have to play it on low?


----------



## sugarton

Yah, I noticed that as well. I've got a P4 as well but I can handle BF2142 with much higher settings than that... damn...


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

*Crysis:*



*DukeNukem:*

*OMG BSOD in DukeNukem:*


*FSX:*

















*GH3:*

*CoD4 SP:*

*TDU:*

*The Witcher:*


Sorry For The Long Post


----------



## Soya

Is the title of this thread not 1 screenshot?


----------



## gtarmanrob

lol yeah i rekon. i know the rules have been bent before, but that was just plain silly above. lets contain ourselves a bit guys...

thumbs up







for the Duke Nukem screens though.


----------



## redsunx

My test subject after he was finished with two humans.


----------



## l337sft

Nice 29fps lol.


----------



## redsunx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


Nice 29fps lol.


Eh, I had alot of NPC's in the backround so my 3GHz P4 was getting slowed down.....a lot....


----------



## l337sft

I understand lol.

I cant get Gmod to run. It loads, then closes and says HL2.exe has stopped responding.


----------



## japan1

CSS Football FTW!!!


----------



## Nihilist

SOE has some kind of sense of humor I guess...


----------



## ail45

SOE? waht game is that? better question would be what happened to your head? lol


----------



## PorkyFat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ail45*


SOE? waht game is that? better question would be what happened to your head? lol


Looks like Everquest 2.


----------



## Boris4ka

why can't i upload to ocn?


----------



## Nihilist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ail45*


SOE? waht game is that? better question would be what happened to your head? lol


Sony Online Entertainment. Everquest 2. My head is there, I'm just crouched over.


----------



## ail45

lol kk yea it thought SOE was sony, i was confused 4 a sec,

and shajbot it worked, thx again, and im going to qoute your amaizng game guide for all who didnt know lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shajbot* 
Uhmm sorry I was being confusing here, combine this with my guide from the previous post.











lol


----------



## Fusion Racing

the new perk: Spiderman!










don't ask...


----------



## l337sft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nihilist*


SOE has some kind of sense of humor I guess...












Wow, in booty bay in WoW they have 2 bankers.

One is Orly. And one is Yarly. Copy much?


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


39ps is all youre pulling with the GTS?

What settings are you on?


Usually its around 50fps average. I'm playing on High settings at 1680x1050 with 2xAA forced in the Nvidia control panel. Runs really smooth though even though it isn't coded as well as other Unreal Engine games such as UT3 or Bioshock.


----------



## justarealguy




----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justarealguy* 









lol

Just shoot him and save me all the trouble


----------



## StarryNite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
Woah thats really BF2142? When I first saw it I was thinking Tribes 1. Is that P4 really so bad that you have to play it on low?

With a P4 2.4Ghz B non-HT 533mhz FSB proc/9800Pro 128MB videocard then...*YES!*

Haven't played since the mini-upgrade, so can't tell if the P4 3.2Ghz/7800GS improved the performance more. Took a holiday from the game after the DICE Challenge as I was totally warn out stabbing guys -- 400 kills in about 3 days and untold dogtags (got almost every high score leader, except the German chicken who hides in Titan) and knife badges, just got plain worn out!!


----------



## gtarmanrob

FDG Explosions...your sig man..hell yeah. my favourite CoB song. my in-game name is The Reaper coz of that song.


----------



## shajbot

Best match so far, in term of KDR.


----------



## TheHoff

Dang shajbot u beat me my best was 26-0 awww u suck


----------



## shajbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


Dang shajbot u beat me my best was 26-0 awww u suck


Hahha, that's great. So there is something you can fight for. So close yet so far.


----------



## wudaddy




----------



## gtarmanrob

heres 2 from,







guess what, Crysis. the first is just a cool flame shot.

as for the second, have a look at the fire. can you guys see a persons face? its spun out ay. looks like he's holding a gun or something..swear to god i did not touch that image. the guy must of been in the car, and thats just his spirit, burning away. haha.



















can you see it? here, look.


----------



## biatchi

^weird and kinda spooky


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biatchi* 
^weird and kinda spooky

Maybe its the Buddhist's version of Jesus on a tortilla?


----------



## shajbot

New


----------



## dskina




----------



## l337sft

I love portals motion blurr the best out of any game ever.

Maxed with 8XAA 16X AF


----------



## wudaddy

Not too bad for a newbie who started playing just yesterday right? Look at all the medals that people had, and then look at mine LOL. I was 11-1 right before I took this screenshot and died.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

My new toy!!!!!!!! Faction ship.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


My new toy!!!!!!!! Faction ship.










OMG! Eve Online! T_T I always wanted to play this game, but there's a fee.


----------



## Namrac

Dskina, what game is that?


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Dskina, what game is that?


Here's the thread dskina created about the racing game.

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/28...acing-mmo.html


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Them are some nice graphics for a free MMO.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## biatchi

not a game screenshot pre se but a screenshot and game releated









check out my temp and my minimised game


----------



## SebDaMuffin

wow biatchi lol hitman blood money is the best game ive ever played. and props for utorrent ^_^. go avg as well


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SebDaMuffin* 
wow biatchi lol hitman blood money is the best game ive ever played. and props for utorrent ^_^. go avg as well









i rarely use Windows so it's free stuff all the way, not going to pay for something when i will barely use it


----------



## kevg73

i just owned a round of call of duty like nobodies business


----------



## VincentJ




----------



## kevg73

haha great game... holy crap you have a lot of money


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


OMG! Eve Online! T_T I always wanted to play this game, but there's a fee.










I think that there is a free version until you reach lvl. 20. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, plz


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Not that i know of. But theres no such thing as a "Level" per se compared to other MMO's.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Campin Carl




----------



## BigpoppaFrary

IF anyone is good at TFT DOTA hit me up PuDGeGeTsHiGH is my user name for the most part


----------



## Soulclaimer

Crysis DX10 @1280X1024, 8XAA 16XAF

jpeg kills quality... argh


----------



## wudaddy




----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Soulclaimer*


Crysis DX10 @1280X1024, 8XAA 16XAF

jpeg kills quality... argh










Why not use png instead and not post as many?


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biatchi* 
Why not use png instead and not post as many?

Doesn't matter how many he posts as long as its under 5 pics. Each pic can't exceed 1mb so he'll have to severely resize the png.


----------



## shajbot

Upload the png, then use Imageshack resize tool to save it as jpg quality 8 or 9.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Soulclaimer* 
Crysis DX10 @1280X1024, 8XAA 16XAF

jpeg kills quality... argh










how did you get AF on? did you force it on through the control panel?


----------



## Soulclaimer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
how did you get AF on? did you force it on through the control panel?


Yes forced;
both AA & AF.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

LOL, there was this bug with the UT3 Demo that no matter what settings you had on SLI'ed 6800' sit ALWAYS looked like this. Fixed 640x480 too.....


----------



## nathris

Expert practice mode, first time playing(that song):

My fingers hurt.


----------



## l337sft

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
Expert practice mode, first time playing(that song):

My fingers hurt.










Thats a fun song. The only hard part is the beginning, which isnt even a guitar.

Ita a keyboard.


----------



## Marlaman

By far the best racing game i've played (that's not a sim)


----------



## Dennisjr13

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *l337sft*   Thats a fun song. The only hard part is the beginning, which isnt even a guitar.

Ita a keyboard.  
Nope, watch a video of them in concert, it is a guitar. Or are you talking about the very beginning (first 20 seconds?).

WARNING, Has some bad language:

  
 YouTube - Dragonforce - Through The Fire And Flames Live @ Graspop 06


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dennisjr13*


Nope, watch a video of them in concert, it is a guitar. Or are you talking about the very beginning (first 20 seconds?).

WARNING, Has some bad language:

YouTube - Dragonforce - Through The Fire And Flames Live @ Graspop 06


Yes hes talking about the beginning, its just stupid to include the synth parts, they even have it labeled at synth. Other than that the song isn't all that hard, I just hate it when people try to make songs harder than it is to actually play on a real guitar (Number of the Beast for one)

And does anybody else think Dragonforce sucks balls in concert? I mean I though John Petrucci looked like a robot but compared to Herman Li he looks like bloody Keith Richards!


----------



## chuckcalo

=D


----------



## Soulclaimer

Crossin through the deserts @150km/h

















Ah,
that's DiRT on "Ultra" settings


----------



## gtarmanrob

i've only seen DIRT on PS3 @ 720p. looks real nice on PC with Ultra settings.

i cant get into those rally games anymore. NFS has corrupted my driving abilities. now im hanging out for Gran Turismo 5.


----------



## ail45

that pic actually does it NO justice, you must see it in person, maxed out that game looks incredible.

and yea im going to be visiting a friends house constantly when gt5 comes out.


----------



## NCspecV81

here is project torque.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dennisjr13*


Nope, watch a video of them in concert, it is a guitar. Or are you talking about the very beginning (first 20 seconds?).

WARNING, Has some bad language:

YouTube - Dragonforce - Through The Fire And Flames Live @ Graspop 06



Wow, they suck ass live. I love that song, but wow.


----------



## ail45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


Wow, they suck ass live. I love that song, but wow.


ehh, i dont think so.

remember they might of played many songs before that.

also the compression of youtube prob kills quality by a nice chunk.

and a concert never comes out sounding like a recording.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ail45*


ehh, i dont think so.

remember they might of played many songs before that.

also the compression of youtube prob kills quality by a nice chunk.

and a concert never comes out sounding like a recording.


I just noticed that a lot of the guitar parts were played in an awfully different way. I know that artists, when live, change some things around, but it sounds cool, most of the stuff in that video was just....weird and not in tune.


----------



## Soulclaimer

Sheet, grip lost!!, grip lost !1!!


----------



## GaarBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marlaman*


By far the best racing game i've played (that's not a sim)










What game is that? Reminds me of Rush.


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GaarBear*


What game is that? Reminds me of Rush.


Track Mania Nations, its free and has an online multiplayer that is basically a lot like the old CS Surf maps, but in a car!

http://www.trackmanianations.com/indexUk.php


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
i've only seen DIRT on PS3 @ 720p. looks real nice on PC with Ultra settings.

i cant get into those rally games anymore. NFS has corrupted my driving abilities. now im hanging out for Gran Turismo 5.

i know exactly what you mean. I'm waiting for GT5 because I want a raw realistic sim that does exactly what it should do. None of this arcadey crap. But I might sell DiRt for PC and get it for PS3. Itd be alot nicer to play it on my HDTV i think.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


i know exactly what you mean. I'm waiting for GT5 because I want a raw realistic sim that does exactly what it should do. None of this arcadey crap. But I might sell DiRt for PC and get it for PS3. Itd be alot nicer to play it on my HDTV i think.


haha yeah exactly. arcadey crap. NFS ProStreet wasnt so arcadey, but its so frustrating. GT 5 HD Concept is an awesome demo, cant wait for the real thing.

yeah i wouldnt ever get a racing game again for the PC really. not after playing them on a big HDTV. the only racing game i have on PC now is Test Drive Unlimited, coz its not on PS3.


----------



## bwoasis

started playing FFXI again >.<. That NPC stole my name!!


----------



## laurie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


Yes hes talking about the beginning, its just stupid to include the synth parts, they even have it labeled at synth. Other than that the song isn't all that hard, I just hate it when people try to make songs harder than it is to actually play on a real guitar (Number of the Beast for one)

And does anybody else think Dragonforce sucks balls in concert? I mean I though John Petrucci looked like a robot but compared to Herman Li he looks like bloody Keith Richards!


Are you telling me you can get through the song on expert?
Its ****ing hard to play. I can get a 50 note streak but only hit 48% on expert.
Only tried it once mind.
Im a bass player in the real world. Its a shame you can only play the bass parts in practice.


----------



## biatchi

Playing Hitman again









And because even uber elite, Human clone Hitmen need 'special lady attention' sometimes


----------



## TheHoff

ummm biatchi what exactly r u doing that last pic


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheHoff* 
ummm biatchi what exactly r u doing that last pic


His shoe is untied


----------



## TUDJ




----------



## IIowa




----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

here is my best COD4 game and im proud of it


----------



## videoman5

Star Wars Empire at War: The Forces of Corruption if you're wondering


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


His shoe is untied


lol yeah that's what was going on


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Soulclaimer said:


> Crysis DX10 @1280X1024, 8XAA 16XAF
> 
> jpeg kills quality... argh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't save in MSPAINT, save in Windows inbuilt image viewer.


----------



## Campin Carl




----------



## IIowa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Campin Carl* 









What game is that?


----------



## ail45

yo Campin Carl, wat game is that?


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ail45* 
yo Campin Carl, wat game is that?

Perfect Dark: Source?

http://www.moddb.com/mods/5882/perfect-darksource


----------



## IIowa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
Perfect Dark: Source?

http://www.moddb.com/mods/5882/perfect-darksource


That's exactly what I thought, Perfect Dark my Fav fps to this day, Maybe my vision is just blurry with false hope though


----------



## Campin Carl

It is Perfect Dark: Source.


----------



## Kris88

kinda off topic but Black Mesa will basicly be the most amazing mod ever. It just looks too good.


----------



## Campin Carl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kris88* 
kinda off topic but Black Mesa will basicly be the most amazing mod ever. It just looks too good.

If it ever comes out.


----------



## IIowa

Is there just a Perfect dark port for the pc? If so I would be willing to drop some mad flow on it.


----------



## Campin Carl

The mod is multiplayer, but theres no servers out there that host the mod game.


----------



## Soulclaimer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 

Don't save in MSPAINT, save in Windows inbuilt image viewer.


Thanks 4 the tip.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kris88* 
kinda off topic but Black Mesa will basicly be the most amazing mod ever. It just looks too good.

dude i cannot wait for that to come out


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IIowa*


Is there just a Perfect dark port for the pc? If so I would be willing to drop some mad flow on it.


No, just the HL2 mod.


----------



## biatchi

Ecchi-BANZAII!!! said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Soulclaimer*
> 
> 
> Crysis DX10 @1280X1024, 8XAA 16XAF
> 
> jpeg kills quality... argh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't save in MSPAINT, save in Windows inbuilt image viewer.
> 
> 
> Or Irfanview


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Soulclaimer*


Thanks 4 the tip.


NP, Photoshop is to expensive to have^^ so the regular Windows viewer worked fine since it don't save a jpg @ lowest Quallity^^



biatchi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*
> 
> 
> Or Irfanview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## biatchi

Ecchi-BANZAII!!! said:


> NP, Photoshop is to expensive to have^^ so the regular Windows viewer worked fine since it don't save a jpg @ lowest Quallity^^
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> paint.net is a really good litle paint replacement for messing around with pics, It is nowhere near as complete as photoshop,PSP etc but for a 1.6mb download it is freaking pwnage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 47 the magician - 'For my next trick i will stuff a cop into a tiny box!'


----------



## Melcar

I'm back in JH...


----------



## redsunx

GH3 Cured my depression...! []








18 fps 7600GT STOCK.
















He whiped out a teddy bear. I had to.


----------



## shajbot

Fully stitched, unedited.


----------



## Fusion Racing

my zonda^^


----------



## wudaddy

@ Shajbot, all I can say is...WOW! What frames are you getting though with your GTS 320? Like 5? Lol.


----------



## gtarmanrob

mmmm. test drive unlimited... mmmmmm. best racing game for PC IMO. mostly coz of the bikes







nothing beats doing the Millionaire Run on a level 3 ZX-10.


----------



## shajbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wudaddy* 
@ Shajbot, all I can say is...WOW! What frames are you getting though with your GTS 320? Like 5? Lol.

10fps lolz. But that screenshot was merged from many.


----------



## Delphi

Heres some crysis pics for you guys

Maxed out in dx9 plus some tweaks at 1680*1050 with 35fps+

Had to downgrade the res to 1024*768




























enjoy


----------



## shajbot




----------



## Delphi

Well i followed Shaj's tut so and gave it a shot.

Heres the pic i made


----------



## shajbot

W00t w00t, that looks great, let's see some more.


----------



## gtarmanrob

how the hell are you guys making Crysis look like that? it looks better than mine, and im running 1680x1050, Dx10 all very high AND 2xAA. getting bout 27-30fps average.


----------



## Delphi

Ok here you go shaj i got another one that i think looks better

Heres the smaller one so it doesnt piss of to many people here



heres the actual


And for gtarmanrob i did tweak mine a bit in photoshop but just added abit of contrast and a photo filter. But im running 1680*1050 maxed in dx9 so all high and get 35fps+ I put on the Natural mod from the crymod site and it looks amazing and i didnt lose a single frame.

Heres the mod http://crymod.com/filebase.php?fileid=616&lim=0

Its pretty sweet try it out.


----------



## shajbot

Nice! Do you get to have any AA on? My comp crashed even if I had 2x AA @ 1680x1050.


----------



## Delphi

I dont have any aa on cause i really dont see that much of a diff cept for the 20fps hit.

But thanks for the compliment on the pic.

EDIT: Did you look at the link i put up shaj, thats what im using and it looks about as good as dx10, and ive tried dx10 on my vista ultimate. Its also nice you your frames that mod is.


----------



## shajbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Delphi* 
I dont have any aa on cause i really dont see that much of a diff cept for the 20fps hit.

But thanks for the compliment on the pic.

EDIT: Did you look at the link i put up shaj, thats what im using and it looks about as good as dx10, and ive tried dx10 on my vista ultimate. Its also nice you your frames that mod is.

Natural mod, it's on for stock Crysis maps though. I use Ultra quality hax with link provided in the tut. Works on every map.


----------



## Delphi

Ok ill give that mod a shot and make another one quickly.


----------



## RSXHiTMAN

battlefield is the only game i play


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Delphi* 
Ok here you go shaj i got another one that i think looks better

Heres the smaller one so it doesnt piss of to many people here



heres the actual


And for gtarmanrob i did tweak mine a bit in photoshop but just added abit of contrast and a photo filter. But im running 1680*1050 maxed in dx9 so all high and get 35fps+ I put on the Natural mod from the crymod site and it looks amazing and i didnt lose a single frame.

Heres the mod http://crymod.com/filebase.php?fileid=616&lim=0

Its pretty sweet try it out.

champion. will look into it.


----------



## Delphi

Ok well i tried out your Ultra high hax Shajbot, and it ran like a champ on my computer about 23-35fps. Very nice mod, didnt run as in this.

Heres the new picture(did it quick so it might be a bit slopy)

Actual size


Smaller


----------



## gtarmanrob

oh by the way...is that Natural Mod only good for DX9 Crysis?


----------



## shajbot

What did I tell ya Dephi! Carry on!









Also, if you have a raising sun, the lighting/shadow may change between each shots. To eliminate this, freeze time







, literally by entering time_scale 0 in console. To unfreeze time hit time_scale 1.


----------



## Delphi

Nope on the site that guy did a veryhigh vanilla comparison to it. But to me it makes dx9 look like 10 and it makes dx10 look even better if you look at the comparisons.

Ok thanks for the tip shajbot, but they still dont looks half as good as yours


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Who says cartoony graphics can't be sweet? The smoke looks at least 2x as good in motion, but I think this shot is pretty good at showing that TF2 really does look pretty good.


----------



## Delphi

Heres another crysis Panorama


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
Who says cartoony graphics can't be sweet? The smoke looks at least 2x as good in motion, but I think this shot is pretty good at showing that TF2 really does look pretty good.









Who said cartoon graphics sucks?!


----------



## shajbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Delphi* 
Heres another crysis Panorama


Oh wow ur getting good.


----------



## Southparkmaniac




----------



## gtarmanrob

^ wth is that?


----------



## Southparkmaniac

Kane and Lynch dead men







great game.


----------



## headcracker

S.T.A.L.K.E.R









wic








wic









dow dc









dow dc









coh


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Southparkmaniac*


Kane and Lynch dead men







great game.


'great game' is not quite what it really is







i dont recall seeing any reviews over 6 or 7 /10 because the storyline is so shabby and the gameplay is just.. well its makes me yawn. Played the demo and couldnt be bothered with the rest. nice graphics engine but thats the only good thing about it really. shame!


----------



## brownbox

Test Drive Unlmiited









Colin McRae DiRT
















(couldnt resist posting 2 shots... sorry







)

Need For Speed-Pro Street


----------



## gtarmanrob

^ so...do you like car games?


----------



## brownbox

Anything that goes fast I like....


----------



## rfarris

Medieval II Total War: Kingdoms, Teutonic Order Ritterbruder's mounted and dismounted. The screens never look as good for some reason.


----------



## -Inferno

I owned in that game, it was crazy, then the 2 games after that I got first by far too.










Supreme Commander is such a fun game =)


----------



## shajbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


^ so...do you like car games?










hey ... i like car games


----------



## NrGx




----------



## TaiDinh

NrGx, what game is that? :O Free?


----------



## shajbot

World of warcraft tai


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shajbot* 
World of warcraft tai

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOooo, it looks so good. D:"

Must...not... play WoW!


----------



## jsonbass

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
NrGx, what game is that? :O Free?

lol?


----------



## ail45

lol brownbox, all the cars have the hood bent, i think that give indication you need to brake more often


----------



## Hellisforheroes

wish there was a better way to take screens on the ps3. this is COD3. Perhaps a little step back from COD2 graphics wise. Wouldve had a better life if it were made by infinityward but still a decent game. Yet to try the multiplayer.


----------



## dskina

Sorry for ginormous pics.


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOooo, it looks so good. D:"

Must...not... play WoW!









Do eeet!


----------



## brownbox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ail45*


lol brownbox, all the cars have the hood bent, i think that give indication you need to brake more often










Its my first day!


----------



## brownbox

Sorry, but someone had to do it
















Ahh, happy days..... very happy days...


----------



## Marin

Started playing CoD4 again (computer is working again)
(damn the pics are small, I will fix them later)


----------



## laurie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Melcar* 
I'm back in JH...










I love Kof. 96 has got to be one of the best.
I used to have most of them for my neo geo and candy cab.
I hope the next one gets finished and is not 3d like sf4.


----------



## Marin




----------



## ail45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*






hehe "flying" chicken ftw.

and OT: but... my anus is bleeding...


----------



## raven117

mmm scores


----------



## DeX

COD4: 1280X1024 Settings Maxed. I had lots of fun in this game XD

Crysis: DX9 Settings High. I find it hard to grab these things lol... game was to short =(....but really well done !


----------



## Hellisforheroes

there seems to be a strange difference between console graphics and pc graphics that ive noticed. they seem to be pretty much the same as I can see with COD4 ps3vspc but the only difference seems to be that the textures are sharper/smoother on pc. Its like on a console it sort of looks like when on pc you lower the resolution from say.. 1440x900 to 1024x820. is that right?


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


there seems to be a strange difference between console graphics and pc graphics that ive noticed. they seem to be pretty much the same as I can see with COD4 ps3vspc but the only difference seems to be that the textures are sharper/smoother on pc. Its like on a console it sort of looks like when on pc you lower the resolution from say.. 1440x900 to 1024x820. is that right?


pc will always look better then console (unless the will stop making game pc's for the masses and only console will be available)...

but if i remember correctly that even 1080p isn't as high res as pc, and even if it's so, you're talking about 32" tv's compared to 22/24" pc monitors.


----------



## Mootsfox

1080p would be 1920 x 1080. However, nearly every game is 720p, which runs at 1366 x 768.

PC will always looks better. It's fact of gaming.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blowie*


pc will always look better then console (unless the will stop making game pc's for the masses and only console will be available)...

but if i remember correctly that even 1080p isn't as high res as pc, and even if it's so, you're talking about 32" tv's compared to 22/24" pc monitors.


yeah thats a point. im used to the detail of an LCD monitor on pc games. the picture is obviously stretched much larger on my 32" HDTV.


----------



## Soya

Sauron doing his thing


----------



## headcracker

Halo 2


----------



## shajbot

Going up for air, in a Wheelie Competition, my GTO 998 BHP.


----------



## dskina

This is about halfway through the match. Lildrone came in first, and I came in about 5th.


----------



## -Inferno

Complete Ownage in that server, no one's score is even close to mine.










Just some random pic of Guild Wars


----------



## JoeUbi

This thread seems like it has turned into a scoreboard.


----------



## redsunx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeUbi* 
This thread seems like it has turned into a scoreboard.

I know right?!


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha yeah i noticed that. i've got heaps of screens that look awesome, but most are Crysis. i guess everyones kinda getting over that game.

im gonna dig up something old school for 'yal


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeUbi* 
This thread seems like it has turned into a scoreboard.

It's gay, I could care less about someone's score.


----------



## redsunx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


It's gay, I could care less about someone's score.


That makes two of us!

They're not entertaining as well, it's just some numbers, I wanna some 1337 stuff like...truck into wall guy pinned to it......


----------



## flawless

nothing new just me in wow world


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsunx*


That makes two of us!

They're not entertaining as well, it's just some numbers, I wanna some 1337 stuff like...truck into wall guy pinned to it......










new thread: post your scoreboard!!

idea?


----------



## -Inferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeUbi* 
This thread seems like it has turned into a scoreboard.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
It's gay, I could care less about someone's score.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *redsunx* 
That makes two of us!

They're not entertaining as well, it's just some numbers, I wanna some 1337 stuff like...truck into wall guy pinned to it......










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
new thread: post your scoreboard!!

idea?

I'm sorry, I just felt that i had to share that amazing score.

next time it will be an actual shot of something.


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Inferno*


I'm sorry, I just felt that i had to share that amazing score.

next time it will be an actual shot of something.


I wasn't directing my comment at you, but to the current trend of the thread in general.


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD




----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Soulclaimer




----------



## Nihilist

Got bored and bought Garry's mod. think it's well worth the $10 seeing as how much I've already messed around with it.

I call this one "Hostage Retaliation"


----------



## shajbot

Wow I love the other guy jumps like 12 ft.


----------



## dskina




----------



## SiNiSt3r

politically correct survival packs......


----------



## dskina




----------



## gtarmanrob

@ Sinist3r.

















we need more like that


----------



## -Inferno

*A nice Company of Heroes action shot. This is DX9 Fullest Graphics.*

*
Here's a nice Supreme Commander shot, my friend and I made a lot of Bombers.*


----------



## Hellisforheroes

^^^ biggest reason why i dont play that game. for 99% of the gameplay you're staring a little dots with healthbars and trees. theres no visual value in it. also that mustve taken you an hour or so to build all of those units??

This is my favourite Sniper spot in any game. On the map that ive played more than any other on any other game. Its Call Of Duty: United Offensive. Map: Rhinevally. Server: (SG)Rhinevally CT.

Theres a *glitch* where you can climb on the roof in the village. Its not really a glitch... the developers knew it was there.. theres quite a few roofs you can climb on. Anyway. it gives an amazing sniping spot overlooking the southern end of the US base. With equally good results.. as you can see


----------



## zacbrain

we need to play hellisforheros, cod= meh game







or uo.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

PM me if you're ever on! I'll be at the above mentioned server (CTF)







username: Capt.SpeirsUK


----------



## Droopz

Just my main taking the druid I've been two-boxing up though the Dark portal for the first time.


----------



## Dark-Asylum




----------



## TheNix

Ever wondered whats in a Battlefield 2142 med kit?


----------



## TaiDinh

Lara! T_T


----------



## IIowa




----------



## Nihilist

Still having fun playing around with Garry's mod for HL2.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nihilist*


Still having fun playing around with Garry's mod for HL2.











Are you using a tutorial? I only know how to place things and then shoot them. >_>"


----------



## Nihilist

only the one's that came with it when i bought it, but nah not really. i've always liked learning that kind of stuff on my own, hardest part is trying to position the ragdoll NPC, gotta move each limb and stuff in the right place.


----------



## laurie

Martial masters.
A very underrated 2d fighter.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laurie*











Martial masters.
A very underrated 2d fighter.


i've played that a lot.


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum* 
/wow pics

What's going on in that last pic?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SiNiSt3r* 
politically correct survival packs......









Those are some big 'ol bottles of Morphine.


----------



## TaiDinh

Always! Always keep your eyes on the road. I was driving with the inside view and and took a nanosecond look to my left. Looked back and BAM!


----------



## Boris4ka




----------



## Xombie

A sitting duck.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

ahaha a hard day at the office!


----------



## zacbrain




----------



## Melcar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laurie*











Martial masters.
A very underrated 2d fighter.


2D Fighters >>>> everything else, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Jazino

is tf2 better than css? some decent screenies lately.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

theres more tactics involved and a bigger diversity of combat depending on what character you choose. its refreshingly different. then again ive never liked CSS so..


----------



## R3ap3R

AA is nothing but cheaters...


YouTube - Teh Pawned - Hack Video


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R3ap3R* 
AA is nothing but cheaters...

People that hack and glitch piss me off so much.


----------



## Soulclaimer




----------



## Hellisforheroes

love that bit. really cinematic.


----------



## Flack88

I rly CBFA with AA for that exact reason.


----------



## Evil XP2400

NFS Prostreet.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

the only good thing about NFS







S = the smoke is awesome.


----------



## biatchi

It looks pretty good but apparently it is a dog.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
the only good thing about NFS







S = the smoke is awesome.

lol i loved ProStreet...until about 3/4 the way through. then just got over it. plus its so....unforgiving. you brake at the wrong moment or too hard, and i dont care how good you can drive, you're hitting that wall. oh wow, theres 6K damage. cheers.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

what ever happened to the the good old days of need for speed: hot pursuit 2?

i friggin loved that game







losing the cops in a shiny lamborghini!!


----------



## eureka

StepMania!

I AAd Sakura finally on Heavy.


----------



## Stillhouse

Here's me lighting up the tires of my Ford GT Tungsten in *Test Drive Unlimited*:


----------



## RAFFY

me owning in CSS!!!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
what ever happened to the the good old days of need for speed: hot pursuit 2?

i friggin loved that game







losing the cops in a shiny lamborghini!!

lol yeah man, all changed after that...not for the better either. they are all good games IMO, but they dont compare to those older ones. the original was so awesome, and High Stakes for PC has got to be my fav, coz of all the extra customisation you could download, new cars, tracks, skins. and the cop chases were sick.


----------



## Soya

So much fun driving trying to avoid those spikestrips.


----------



## Nihilist

One of the first game I remember playing, had to check it out again.


----------



## TheHoff

Nihilist how about some AA. lol


----------



## Evil XP2400

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nihilist*


One of the first game I remember playing, had to check it out again.











Loved this game! This is one of the first games I ever played. Hell I was still in Cuba







.


----------



## MileyCyrus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAFFY*




me owning in CSS!!!


ohhh... the xXx clan... so yea...


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## DeX




----------



## blackhawk777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeX*












what were u doing?


----------



## alexisd

All i can said is WOW great screenshots.My little thread still alive and strong.Thank's to all the posters and keep them comming.Thank's.


----------



## nathris

Lord of the Rings Online, maxed. I get an occasional hiccup because of my 256mb but other than that its rock solid.

MS Paint jpeg compression FTL


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

Cod 4 Demo: A most painful way to die


----------



## igob8a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sm3gH3ad*


Cod 4 Demo: A most painful way to die










LOLMAO


----------



## Choggs396

I agree, ROFL!


----------



## Hellisforheroes

it seems EA has included an anti-gayness block in its recent games


















and a bit of evidence as to the aperture vs black mesa rivalry


----------



## Penicilyn

Screenshot of my girlfriend and I playing Lord Of The Rings Online


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


Lord of the Rings Online, maxed. I get an occasional hiccup because of my 256mb but other than that its rock solid.

MS Paint jpeg compression FTL


Paste into Irfanview instead


----------



## DeX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blackhawk777* 
what were u doing?

Attacking the tauromacis dur, but if its what I was doing at the present time, I was taking the screenshot, lol


----------



## Soulclaimer




----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


Paste into Irfanview instead











Actually I have Photoshop CS3 on my computer, but I was just too lazy to reinstall it after I reformatted my OS partition because Adobe feels the need to store a bunch of necessary junk on the C: drive instead of in the actual program folder


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
Actually I have Photoshop CS3 on my computer, but I was just too lazy to reinstall it after I reformatted my OS partition because Adobe feels the need to store a bunch of necessary junk on the C: drive instead of in the actual program folder









I hate programs that do that, Nvidia does the same, It suck if Windows is not installed on the first hd/partition. I have a 3 gig partition that has Nvida stuff on that i can't remove









It seems a little excessive to open Photoshop just to save a screeny.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## gtarmanrob

^ nice work.

but havnt we established no more ladder screens? its just a scoreboard.


----------



## RedFox911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


Oblivion

Attachment 35086


Doesn't work! I LoVE oblivion though!


----------



## Jazino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MileyCyrus*


ohhh... the xXx clan... so yea...


thats not even that great, just over 3.5-1. all it really means is you spent 2-3 hours in one room killing a bunch of people who didnt stay long.

congrats!


----------



## Lu(ky

Bots vs me zero deaths....


----------



## gtarmanrob

another ladder? and against bots. lol what level were the bots on


----------



## shajbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*











another ladder? and against bots. lol what level were the bots on










"Noob" lvl.


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 









another ladder? and against bots. lol what level were the bots on









LOL Granny level...


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lu(ky* 
LOL Granny level...

They probably team killed each other before trying to aim for you.


----------



## Gunney

My epic raid on a pirate base on Sins of a Solar empire MP. You cant see them all but there was hundreds of ships.


----------



## Anth0789

TF2 OCN


----------



## ModderMan

Yeah you were a good healer in that game


----------



## nathris

Messing around in gmod10, man this game is awsome.

The text is a haiku if you count chillin as one syllable.


----------



## Nihilist

Camping in TF2 :


----------



## Anth0789

Totaled my car


----------



## LegendaryC

Golden weapons are sweet!


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LegendaryC* 


















Golden weapons are sweet!









I just need 60 or so more head shot on the W1200 to complete all the shotguns' missions. Do you receive a status boost on the weapons when you unlock the Golden ones?

I have the Golden Deagle, but it feels the same as the regular one.


----------



## nathris

Really enjoying gmod, its too bad most of the servers don't support TF2 models...


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


I just need 60 or so more head shot on the W1200 to complete all the shotguns' missions. Do you receive a status boost on the weapons when you unlock the Golden ones?

I have the Golden Deagle, but it feels the same as the regular one.


No difference, they are the same weapons but you get an option for "Golden" when picking a the skin.


----------



## Rolandooo

Stumbled across this server.


----------



## Blowie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rolandooo* 

Stumbled across this server.

that sqaure face in the background is from the manga 'dead leaves'


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## -Inferno

blood bath....literally.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

pandora tomorrow? ahh i loved the first three splinter cell games. such class and awesome gameplay. double agent and conviction are trying too hard to do things differently. i bet sam fisher is actually really p*ssed wherever he is right now


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

FSX at the moment









http://i30.tinypic.com/b4yc6s.jpg









It doesn't look very good downsized tbh


----------



## Kirgan

Hows it hanging?


----------



## Hellisforheroes

i think you're using the wrong res everythings squashed







but maybe he got smashed off his face and fell down the stairs only to catch his shoelace? either that or a drunken suicide attempt


----------



## BTK

Yay for CSS plug a very old game/engine looking good


----------



## Lurker

This game really is beautiful for how old it is.


----------



## wigseryc

Shrunken to half size for table save-age..

Just had to stop and snap this awesome shot...









Reppin' Flash Gordon's arch nemesis in my tags.









And, here's the mandatory scoreboard shot, but i'll only link it to save y'all the moanage.


----------



## ClayKann101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*












What game is that?


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ClayKann101*


What game is that?


18 Wheels of Steel Haulin'


----------



## CorporalAris

Hate it when peeps do this...

Lag me down the tube...


----------



## Lurker




----------



## Twinnuke

lol here's my pic. Kinda old but funny.


----------



## raven117

cod 4 kinda low res (before i figured out why everything was so chunky lookin)


----------



## aroc91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


Messing around in gmod10, man this game is awsome.

The text is a haiku if you count chillin as one syllable.












Man, I love Gmod. Here's some wallpapers I made in that and a shot from Halo 3


----------



## igob8a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aroc91*


Man, I love Gmod. Here's some wallpapers I made in that and a shot from Halo 3










lmao love the goatse one xD


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Here's a shot of UT3 maxed out. Unless I can like force more AA or something, this is as good as I can make it, and it's 100% no lag. I love this card!


----------



## Lurker

Really? That's UT3 maxed out? Looks worse than Gears of War on my 360. Such a shame. Apparently, Epic thinks the formula for good graphics is decent textures + jaggies + a megaton of bloom.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Where do you see jaggies?


----------



## Lurker

Erm, just about everywhere on your character model. Everywhere else is far enough away to be disguised by the retina-scarring bloom.


----------



## atomicmonkey

Yeah that screenshot makes it look crappy....the actual game is much better than GoW


----------



## ErBall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blowie*


that sqaure face in the background is from the manga 'dead leaves'


Dead Leaves FTW.


----------



## Boris4ka




----------



## Soulclaimer




----------



## Special_K

First completion of the song.








Current: 80% / 185k


----------



## gtarmanrob

^ dude is that Super Mario Bros. for your avatar? Kooper or something?


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Soulclaimer what rally game is that?


----------



## Soulclaimer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
Soulclaimer what rally game is that?

Xpand Rally Xtreme


----------



## pow3rtr1p

XPand Rally is pretty fun. I didn't realize it had that much motion blur. Looks good. I haven't played it enough.


----------



## Soulclaimer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


XPand Rally is pretty fun. I didn't realize it had that much motion blur. Looks good. I haven't played it enough.


The original Xpand rally didn't.
Thats the Xpand rally Xtreme (aka xpand 2)


----------



## alexisd

Anyone else/lol,all members welcome to post your screenshots.


----------



## gtarmanrob

lol ok told ya i was gonna dig up somethin old school for ya. this image file is dated 24 May 2005. Playboy: The Mansion. check out the action, dont you just wish you were Heff? haha.


----------



## Boris4ka




----------



## Soya

Vortigaunts making dinner!


----------



## gtarmanrob

^ ewwww, no AA. haha jk.

i dont remember seeing that? lol is that HL2 or Ep1?


----------



## TheHoff

HL2, you see that when your in the elevator when you reach black mesa.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheHoff* 
HL2, you see that when your in the elevator when you reach black mesa.

hahha ahhh yeah i remember now. been a while since i played the old HL2.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

its not black mesa.. it's Eli's Lab. Black mesa was HL1. No longer exists.


----------



## Blowie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
its not black mesa.. it's Eli's Lab. Black mesa was HL1. No longer exists.

wasn't black mesa the place where you save eli, the prison or some sort ?


----------



## Criswell

*These are from Halo 3 of course when I still had my 360.

The first picture is of a Team Snipers match that's tied 22-22, this guy missed my face by about an inch with less then 10 seconds left, I kept moving to the right and got a headshot on him around the rock with 1 second to go and won the game.*









*
Ouch?
*









*This is gunna hurt..*










Marco.... Polo....?


----------



## -Inferno

is halo 3 3rd person or 1st person?


----------



## IIowa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Inferno*


is halo 3 3rd person or 1st person?


it's first he's doing some specing.


----------



## Fusion Racing

some Crysis sandbox screenshots... yes... that is a stack of cars...


----------



## TheStickyWicket

Anyone have a link on how to use the sandbox somewhere. Thanks, newb here...


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheStickyWicket* 
Anyone have a link on how to use the sandbox somewhere. Thanks, newb here...

You may want to take a look at Crymod. It's a forum specifically for Sandbox.

Check their Tutorial section for guides. There are even video tutorials!


----------



## TheStickyWicket

thanks, ygrep


----------



## unknownSCL




----------



## JoeUbi

^^ *facepalm* ^^


----------



## Dark-Asylum

agreed


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blowie* 
wasn't black mesa the place where you save eli, the prison or some sort ?

Black Mesa was the research facility in Half Life.

Black Mesa East is where you go to meet Eli while evading Combine patrols.

Nova Prospect is the prison you free Eli from.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Stupid JPEGS.........


----------



## Boris4ka




----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blowie* 
wasn't black mesa the place where you save eli, the prison or some sort ?

Namrac's already explained it for you. but I have to say.. if you dont even know what black mesa is, or where its place is in the storyline. Then you really are missing out on the entire essence of the half life story. Part of the enjoyment of HL2 is the sheer depth to the story line. If you didnt already know, at the start of HL1 gordon freeman has just started work as an assistant at black mesa where most of the elder characters in HL2 previously worked. There was an accident with the portal machine and a portal to another world was opened. Littering black mesa and eventually the world with various different species of aliens including the combine who eventually take over entirely and use Dr.Breen, originally the boss of black mesa, as the frontman for the new empire.

You start off HL2 where you end HL1, waking from a black mass. At the end of Half-Life G-Man, impressed by your work, gives Gordon a choice between his death or working for the G-Man. Half-Life 2 assumes he chose life over death. After you choose to work for him G-Man puts you in a slow-time-warp you see. Thats where he wakes you up from at the beginning of Half life 2. G-man tries to take you back at the end of HL2 after effectively achieving your goal by killing Dr.Breen. But you and Alyx are both protected from being taken back into the time-warp by your helpful friends, the Vortigaunts :]

You really need to read into it. Read into G-Man, the combine. Everything. Its spectaculary interesting. Read here to find out everything else in a nutshell









Sorry for the long post lol I just hate it when someone doesnt understand the HL2 story. THey're missing out on so much!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
Namrac's already explained it for you. but I have to say.. if you dont even know what black mesa is, or where its place is in the storyline. Then you really are missing out on the entire essence of the half life story. Part of the enjoyment of HL2 is the sheer depth to the story line. If you didnt already know, at the start of HL1 gordon freeman has just started work as an assistant at black mesa where most of the elder characters in HL2 previously worked. There was an accident with the portal machine and a portal to another world was opened. Littering black mesa and eventually the world with various different species of aliens including the combine who eventually take over entirely and use Dr.Breen, originally the boss of black mesa, as the frontman for the new empire.

You start off HL2 where you end HL1, waking from a black mass. At the end of Half-Life G-Man, impressed by your work, gives Gordon a choice between his death or working for the G-Man. Half-Life 2 assumes he chose life over death. After you choose to work for him G-Man puts you in a slow-time-warp you see. Thats where he wakes you up from at the beginning of Half life 2. G-man tries to take you back at the end of HL2 after effectively achieving your goal by killing Dr.Breen. But you and Alyx are both protected from being taken back into the time-warp by your helpful friends, the Vortigaunts :]

You really need to read into it. Read into G-Man, the combine. Everything. Its spectaculary interesting. Read here to find out everything else in a nutshell









Sorry for the long post lol I just hate it when someone doesnt understand the HL2 story. THey're missing out on so much!

haahha. i can so smell your frustration.

@Fuzion Racing
lol thats cool man. did that explosion lag your PC up something chronic?


----------



## Blowie

i've played every HL game (exept for the expansion of HL1), i get most of the story, but since i haven't played HL2 for 2 years now i gotten a bit lost in the total story


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blowie*


i've played every HL game (exept for the expansion of HL1), i get most of the story, but since i haven't played HL2 for 2 years now i gotten a bit lost in the total story










lol fair enough.

Black Mesa is all HL1, its where it all started, the first incident.


----------



## shajbot




----------



## Steve-0

A screenshot of my superior barricading skills in Zombie Panic. And heres how everything looks when a nade goes off near your face in Insurgency.


----------



## IIowa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Steve-0*


A screenshot of my superior barricading skills in Zombie Panic. And heres how everything looks when a nade goes off near your face in Insurgency.


How many people play zombie mod?


----------



## Steve-0

Tons. I was playing with people from China last night. Its one of the most popular HL2 mods out right now.


----------



## TheStickyWicket

HHHMMMM............


----------



## porschedrifter




----------



## shajbot

I wanna see that car do a wheelie.


----------



## shajbot

Getting double-teammed


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shajbot* 
I wanna see that car do a wheelie.

its AWD isnt it?


----------



## Soya

Yes. Also far too heavy.


----------



## porschedrifter

yeah definitely not happening... i tried lol


----------



## sugarton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Soya* 
Yes. Also far too heavy.

in NFS, anything can happen.


----------



## porschedrifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugarton* 
in NFS, anything can happen.

That's what I thought, then I tried it.

That game is pure eye candy, driving physics aren't that realistic though.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

eye candy? whats eye candy about dusty roads and hills?









street racing killed NFS. legalised street-racing nailed the coffin. the driving physics are only one of the bad things about that game. Why on earth you would want to buy pro street over Forza or GT







rologue I really don't know.


----------



## redsunx

I hate racing games.....


----------



## porschedrifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
eye candy? whats eye candy about dusty roads and hills?









street racing killed NFS. legalised street-racing nailed the coffin. the driving physics are only one of the bad things about that game. Why on earth you would want to buy pro street over Forza or GT







rologue I really don't know.

I'm talking from a PC aspect.

Forza or GranTurismo = not available for the PC homie


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
eye candy? whats eye candy about dusty roads and hills?









street racing killed NFS. legalised street-racing nailed the coffin. the driving physics are only one of the bad things about that game. Why on earth you would want to buy pro street over Forza or GT







rologue I really don't know.

yeah, rbr ftw. and nfs hot pursuit 2 was the last NFS title in my head.


----------



## Nihilist

Damn pirates just never stop coming.


----------



## C-bro

Somebody's in for a ride...


----------



## karan.t

!!
BattleField 2142


----------



## ImmortalKenny




----------



## Kirgan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *karan.t*


















!!
BattleField 2142


You using hacks? lol


----------



## karan.t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kirgan*


You using hacks? lol


nope


----------



## -Inferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karan.t* 
















!!
BattleField 2142

Your a loser, people like you ruin the gaming community.


----------



## wigseryc

Alright, steady on now, no need for that kind of language.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Inferno*


Your a loser, people like you ruin the gaming community.


I agree 100000%


----------



## shajbot

Easy there guys, for I all know the screenshot could have been someone else's.


----------



## ail45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *karan.t*


















!!
BattleField 2142


wow bro you fail.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

what sort of hack is that? looks like it just shows where people have died.. but I cant really tell since i dont play BF2142


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I think the "hack" was him getting up that high. Probably not supposed to go up there. The Death Markers are normal.


----------



## -Inferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


I think the "hack" was him getting up that high. Probably not supposed to go up there. The Death Markers are normal.


the crosshair with sniper is the hack the snipers don't have crosshairs when you outta scope., to the left of the screen is map of team and enemy. It 's called ESP Map. also a hack, He probably has Aimbot on too


----------



## ail45

also another obvious which you guys didnt see yet was all the red/blue/purp dots everywhere on the screen showing where everyone is at, including enemys, so basically easy kills since theres no way to hide from him and hes so high up you cant shot him since you wont have an idea where he's at.


----------



## TheHoff

karan.t you are what's wrong with this world and the gaming community...take off those hacks


----------



## ail45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheHoff* 
karan.t you are what's wrong with this world and the gaming community...take off those hacks

nah not gonna happen, once you actually do use cheats, i think your common sense and logic is already gone. lol

well sorry karan.t, but i think you lost all respect from this site. or at least the gaming section of it.


----------



## zacbrain

tough crowd...
well heres my screenshot thats a score board, finally played for more then 30 minutes, and this is what happens after that round









my wrist pains are also starting to go away







!!! and no im not using that as in excuse. :/


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Is that COD4, Zacbrain?


----------



## Clox




----------



## Rolandooo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


Is that COD4, Zacbrain?


Yup thats cod4.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clox*





Wow very nice







Dx10? Makes me wanna fire up the game now.


----------



## Clox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rolandooo*


Yup thats cod4.
Wow very nice







Dx10? Makes me wanna fire up the game now.


Haha, fooled you. It's actually DX9 running tweaked in XP32


----------



## Rolandooo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clox*


Haha, fooled you. It's actually DX9 running tweaked in XP32


Yea I am running the same, I just never seen the light beams like that with me. Maybe I don't pay much attention


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *karan.t*


















!!
BattleField 2142


Bump for the lame hacks.


----------



## abe_joker

OMG...what a freakin excuse....hacks are hacks...they SUK and ARE Prohibited cuz LIKE THAT screenshot shows you can see where everyone is...they can't do that...so noob...

I would have reported you already if i played BF2142


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
Is that COD4, Zacbrain?

yes. i was so happy that my wrist stopped bothering me, then i had cod 1 and 2 flash backs, so.. that means im probably going back to scrimming etc...

the only issue is, well im in a fear clan :O


----------



## karan.t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abe_joker*


I would have reported you already if i played BF2142


hacks are PB safe
i been reported hundreds of times ingame and off game
they dont do anything


----------



## aroc91

Whatever happened to the "no scoreboards" rule just a few pages ago? /facepalm


----------



## Hukt 0n Fonix

Lets not ruin this thread because of a 'tard with hacks. I hate to see the thread locked up because of an argument after all these posts.


----------



## japan1




----------



## IIowa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clox*


Haha, fooled you. It's actually DX9 running tweaked in XP32


What tweaks do you use?


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aroc91*


Whatever happened to the "no scoreboards" rule just a few pages ago? /facepalm


How about this rule? No screenshots of people hacking.


----------



## wigseryc

It's still a screenshot...


----------



## Clox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IIowa* 
What tweaks do you use?

Currently divides cvar's and luxus silentium autoexec.cfg.
That screeny I was using the Pydon natural mod.


----------



## gtarmanrob

lol they're not hacking.... they're cheating.

dont give them so much credit. all he did was download some file off the internet and ran it with the game. woh, step back and watch this boy "hack". its cheating.

and in my opinion, i like seeing cheaters in games...makes me feel good, coz someone has to cheat to actually be on the same competitive level as me. once a cheater always a cheater, doesnt matter how good you think you are or might be. you cheat once, you're a cheater for good. no redemption for cheaters. its too pathetic. ESPECIALLY in a game like bf2142... is it really that hard for some people? haha. noobs. no sympathy from me for cheating thats for sure. no excuse will save you either so dont bother


----------



## IIowa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Clox* 
Currently divides cvar's and luxus silentium autoexec.cfg.
That screeny I was using the Pydon natural mod.

I need to get some of those, I'm just using the very high xp tweak.


----------



## Anth0789

Trucking around


----------



## karan.t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


no sympathy from me for cheating thats for sure. no excuse will save you either so dont bother










I don't think cheaters look for sympathy they are fuelled by people's rants
That's what they crave, it is satisfying and find it entertaining, knowing they caused this enraged feeling in other people or they caused other people to take time out to rant about it


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karan.t* 
I don't think cheaters look for sympathy they are fuelled by people's rants
That's what they crave, it is satisfying and find it entertaining, knowing they caused this enraged feeling in other people or they caused other people to take time out to rant about it

nah, you cheat coz you suck at the game. its cool man, i understand you're not the only one. i just find it funny people like you struggle to play this game. i mean, its not THAT hard.

you dont cheat coz ur bored or coz it "pisses people off". you cheat coz you suck. there is no other excuse









EDIT: oh, by the way. me saying YOU up there is not totally a direct attack on you, im not trying to be extremely rude here. its more of a general "you", but im using you yourself as my example, since you're a cheater, and sadly, self confessed?







learn to play man, put some time in.


----------



## TheStickyWicket

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karan.t* 
















!!
BattleField 2142

That was my favorite map too. was it deliberate when you posted this to show your hack? or was it an accident like that guy on ebay who took a pic of a shiny antique and you see him nude with a camera in the reflection?


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheStickyWicket* 
That was my favorite map too. was it deliberate when you posted this to show your hack? or was it an accident like that guy on ebay who took a pic of a shiny antique and you see him nude with a camera in the reflection?

No, the ebay guy was an _accidental_ douchebag.


----------



## TheStickyWicket

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
No, the ebay guy was an _accidental_ douchebag.












































:l achen:


----------



## TheStickyWicket

oops, double post.


----------



## Leck




----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *karan.t*


I donâ€™t think cheaters look for sympathy they are fuelled by peopleâ€™s rants
Thatâ€™s what they crave, it is satisfying and find it entertaining, knowing they caused this enraged feeling in other people or they caused other people to take time out to rant about it


So you get your kicks and giggles by cheating other people out of the fun in a game? You should really grow up.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Yeah IWBTG


----------



## GigaByte324

Me @ gmod yesterday, showing off it's motion blur and HDR lighting.


----------



## redsunx

Cheaters are fgts who suck at the game.

/discussion


----------



## porschedrifter




----------



## Dark-Asylum

i got a really nice screen lol


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum* 
i got a really nice screen lol
-i-dont-quote-images









That is a GREAT sentry shot. I've got to get posting some of mine. Well, checking the hotness of mine.. I screenshot often.


----------



## nigel

109.1 round a corner..derail.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

the passengers seem pretty cool about it


----------



## TaiDinh

What game is that?


----------



## sugarton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
What game is that?

Rail Simulator.


----------



## KClaisse

Me, not doin so well for my first time in Audiosurf.


----------



## porschedrifter




----------



## grunion

^ I don't remember that hat.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


^ I don't remember that hat.


lol, same. XD


----------



## ThePaperRoute

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheStickyWicket*


That was my favorite map too. was it deliberate when you posted this to show your hack? or was it an accident like that guy on ebay who took a pic of a shiny antique and you see him nude with a camera in the reflection?


 where is the hack ?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

The crosshair? the indicators all over teh screen telling him EXACTLY where everyone is, and the map showing the locations of everyone when there doesnt appear to be a UAV present. THATS the cheat.......


----------



## TheStickyWicket

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


The crosshair? the indicators all over teh screen telling him EXACTLY where everyone is, and the map showing the locations of everyone when there doesnt appear to be a UAV present. THATS the cheat.......










he's right, the crosshairs were the dead giveaway... he IS however able to be that high, there is a building on that corner of the map, and you can launch from the titanpods onto such. Even if there was no building, you can jump to the nose or bow of the titan, great sniping spot, especially for cheaters...


----------



## redsunx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


lol, same. XD


That's after you have to help the lady in the crashed plane, and the giant thing comes walking torwards you and your men, and it just clobbers the whole brigade...


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsunx*


That's after you have to help the lady in the crashed plane, and the giant thing comes walking torwards you and your men, and it just clobbers the whole brigade...










I know, but I don't recall him wearing that hat









I tried to play, 8500GT puked on me though.


----------



## shajbot

It's skinned I think. Someone put an orange Dallas Cowboy hat on him.


----------



## Unstableiser

Still beautiful enough to outshine Crysis by miles


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Still beautiful enough to outshine Crysis by miles










what game is that? it's perty!


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


what game is that? it's perty!



I think it's Oblivion, been so long since I played it though.


----------



## NrGx

Yeah oblivion was a real charmer.


----------



## Vith

hmm i should post some warcraft 3 pics


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Still beautiful enough to outshine Crysis by miles










whats that big bull type thing doing in the hall? i played through oblivion and never saw that happen??


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Im guessing he used a summon command in the console? I dunno, thats not normal by any means.


----------



## redsunx

MMM. Also how'd you get the HDR like that?


----------



## gtarmanrob

holy crap.. i didnt realise Oblivion looked so good.

is it too late to get into it? im more into the single player side of it.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

The game is ALL singlepalyer, no MP to it.







It really is excellent adn very pretty. Combat is a little boring tho.......


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion* 
The game is ALL singlepalyer, no MP to it.







It really is excellent adn very pretty. Combat is a little boring tho.......

Oblivion: Multiplayer sounds really great. I wished that created it.

The maps are huge, but the game lacks a lot of enemies. After you beat the game, all you can really fight are little crabs, wolves, and your horse. ><"


----------



## f16-r1

yeah i was wanting a Dx10 version released of Oblivion it looks amazing i am beating through GOTYE only beat the original so far about to start pillaging through the expansions.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

man once you start oblivion it just wastes your hours away.. and with the expansion packs ontop.. man wave goodbye to a few months of your life







for a single player game it just keeps on delivering more challenges. Its never too late to pick it up gtarmanrob







Oblivion is one of those games that really feels different to the rest of the batch you're used to playing. Its like a fresh breather from your usual games its quite refreshing. Although once you complete the main quest and the other more 'exciting' side quests then you dont want to drag it on too long. I personally finished oblivion, spent a good long time on it developing my character, but struggled to find anything else to do and im not prepared to spend forever leveling up my character in a single player game so unfortunately ive not touched it in a while. Some people take it the whole way though. I never got the expansion packs though so I'm considering the GOTY edition!


----------



## Unstableiser

One word, mods lol. I have some visual mods too so that's why it looks so good, especially the textures. The .jpeg doesnt do it justice either







As for the Minator, I found it wandering around outside Bravil and it was attacking a Legion Ranger with his pet dog. The Minator is a new kind called a Frost Titan and I bumped into it while I was on level 2. This is the wonder of mods, totally make the vanilla game boring as hell and there are literaly thousands adding and changing more than you can imagine and also adding hundreds of hours of gameplay







Especially the ones that add things to the world and make it more lively you only need walk through the woods and you bump into something exciting. When the frost titan started chasing me (I had to run as on level 2 i would have certainly died lol), I made it follow me through Bravil and fight some guards. Then it chased me to the Blades temple where there was a big fight with all the Blades







It managed to kill one! The HDR looks nice cos of the natural environments mod.

Here's another cool pic of him, next time i'll sneak a .png on


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


man once you start oblivion it just wastes your hours away.. and with the expansion packs ontop.. man wave goodbye to a few months of your life







for a single player game it just keeps on delivering more challenges. Its never too late to pick it up gtarmanrob







Oblivion is one of those games that really feels different to the rest of the batch you're used to playing. Its like a fresh breather from your usual games its quite refreshing. Although once you complete the main quest and the other more 'exciting' side quests then you dont want to drag it on too long. I personally finished oblivion, spent a good long time on it developing my character, but struggled to find anything else to do and im not prepared to spend forever leveling up my character in a single player game so unfortunately ive not touched it in a while. Some people take it the whole way though. I never got the expansion packs though so I'm considering the GOTY edition!


lol you almost just made me go buy the game.

but no, not yet. i've still gotta finish Resistance for PS3 and maybe Gears of War for PC. i hate starting too many games at the same time, you get lost in the stories and lose interest in the game.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

yeah totally. ive not finished assassins creed yet, or COD3. nor have i re-played through command and conquer: first decade and I've not played through bioshocks alternate storyline. etc etc etc. too many games not enough time! i always seem to go back to COD4 though. thats the killer


----------



## Hellisforheroes

admittedly not a PC game but as close as I can get to a screenshot with Burnout Paradise for PS3. Awesome game. speed speed SPEED!!!


----------



## japan1

Trapped!!!


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
whats that big bull type thing doing in the hall? i played through oblivion and never saw that happen??

Have you met the big person in the castle?
or the cursed village (falls dead wolfs, and rats runs in hundreds).
Oblivion is so big I missed it, but can't get the urge to play it again though ...


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


yeah totally. ive not finished assassins creed yet, or COD3. nor have i re-played through command and conquer: first decade and I've not played through bioshocks alternate storyline. etc etc etc. too many games not enough time! i always seem to go back to COD4 though. thats the killer










lol yeah i know what you mean. i did Bioshock twice, did Episode Two on Normal then hard, trying to get all achievments (297 out of 300 grubs







) ..i even stuck it out with Lego Star Wars Saga on PS3 until i unlocked all the characters. Resistance is such an awesome but long game. i get to a point where im like "ok, im sure theres just a boss fight then im good to finish" but no...some new threat appears and sargeant hale must save the day.

but as you said, i always seem to find myself going back to COD4, for MP. and when im really bored and its like 3am, the arcade mode for SP is pretty fun, trying to rack up bulk headshots for a sick score.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

haha yeah totally. ive got quite a few games for PS3 now but i always seem to play COD4. i'm addicted to levelling up! not sure if i'll go for prestige mode though im working real hard to get all these unlocks..

and is resistance really that long? I could do with a decently big single player game..


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


haha yeah totally. ive got quite a few games for PS3 now but i always seem to play COD4. i'm addicted to levelling up! not sure if i'll go for prestige mode though im working real hard to get all these unlocks..

and is resistance really that long? I could do with a decently big single player game..


whats prestige mode for COD4?

yeah man well for me Resistance is pretty dam long. im loving every bit of it, some parts are so frustrating though lol. you're a one man army, the friendly AI is terrible.

im also tossing up between getting Turok for PS3 or PC. graphics on PC would be better i guess...but i have a new found love for console shooters. and the Turok demo is sick. especially if you only knife.


----------



## Kirgan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


whats prestige mode for COD4?

yeah man well for me Resistance is pretty dam long. im loving every bit of it, some parts are so frustrating though lol. you're a one man army, the friendly AI is terrible.

im also tossing up between getting Turok for PS3 or PC. graphics on PC would be better i guess...but i have a new found love for console shooters. and the Turok demo is sick. especially if you only knife.


Prestige is crap. its only on consoles, and is pointless.

Quote:



Prestige mode=

The highest attainable level is 55, which unlocks Prestige mode (which is only available for the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 versions of the game). In Prestige mode, the player can trade in their rank and start over at level 1, in exchange for a special in-game insignia by their name. The player can trade in their rank and start over at level 1 up to ten times, with the prestige insignia changing each time, effectively giving the player 605 total ranks to achieve.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

yeah it does sound a little over-the-top but.. everyone on COD4 is doing it (ps3 version) that i see.. everyones levelling up in prestige mode. it does give the game alot more value though i think.. i know that im on my way to level 55 but i also know that if i want to i can do it all again in prestige mode and have that sweet feeling on levelling up once again. I think ill keep my 55 rank though for a while before I do.


----------



## shajbot

0_0 POST A SCREENSHOT people?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Hehe, ive noticed that every once in a while this thread gets really discussioney.... is that a word?


----------



## TaiDinh




----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


Hehe, ive noticed that every once in a while this thread gets really discussioney.... is that a word?











Is that Sins of a solar empire? If it is or isn't how is the game? If it isn't what is it?


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


Is that Sins of a solar empire? If it is or isn't how is the game? If it isn't what is it?


That's Eve Online. It does look like Sins of a Solar Empire though.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Yea its EvE, its good but its also all kinds of frustration.........








We're all kinds of disorganized in this screenshot, our FC warped too quickly...


----------



## t3lancer2006

Its a MMO?


----------



## redsunx

...


----------



## TaiDinh

The coolest screen shot I have ever took.


----------



## h3xw1z4rd

crysis with ultra high hack for xp 1440x900


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


Its a MMO?



Yes

www.eve-online.com

Those 2 screenies are kinda an oddity for me nowadays, i dont PvP that much.


----------



## Campin Carl

Epic fail.


----------



## relic2279

crack!


----------



## Greatness

2 v 1 Annex Gears of War PC (If you look at the ping you can see I am not host btw) Phonytoast allways looking for challengers.


----------



## Anth0789

12 kills with one sentry


----------



## gtarmanrob

lol yeah we do have our discussions now and then. but i think its a nice change to break up the pace every so often. ok down to business, since peoples are coming in with Lost Planet.. i shrunk these down to 1280x800, they were taken in 1680x1050. i hate JPEGs


----------



## ImmortalKenny

I love Lost Planet. It's such an overlooked game.
Just wish the online MP had more players.


----------



## shajbot

That's a scary one.


----------



## Clox

Tweaked HL2 screenshot....


----------



## gtarmanrob

^








omg thats the best screenshot i've seen in a while


----------



## gtarmanrob

i know its only meant to be one screenshot...but i havnt posted any in a while (not counting LP on the previous page).





































and lastly, check out the FPS during the slow-mo sequence of this adrenaline kill. if only games ran like that all the time lol..


----------



## Clox

Nice shots.... Is that Dark Messiah???


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Yea thats dark messiah.


----------



## Lurker

Some FFXI shots...


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Clox* 
Nice shots.... Is that Dark Messiah???

yeah it sure is.

love that game, Havok has the best ragdoll physics i rekon. so fun laying the boot into enemies and watching them go flying over the edge of a building or cliff.

or decapitating an enemy, picking up their head, and throwing it at another enemy. mmmm.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

And just when you thought Crysis was done being drooled over...


----------



## Blameless




----------



## redsunx

AI lol


----------



## TheHoff

blameless it's called anti-aliasing you should try it


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


blameless it's called anti-aliasing you should try it











It's called Bioshock and thats about as good as it gets, even with the hacks.


----------



## Nihilist

he was talking to the guy playing the DOSBox game (yes I know DOSBox isn't a game).


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
It's called Bioshock and thats about as good as it gets, even with the hacks.

lol, if you notice, he said Blameless...

as in the pic above, where he posted a DOS game.


----------



## Ceenedra

Old expansion zone.... I had forgotten how pretty the game was until I was reminded with the new system and was able to turn on all the graphics to full blast.


----------



## PhunkedUP

had to put this up...


----------



## gtarmanrob

^ lol what the?

what game 'was' that.


----------



## bnceo

DDR!

Attachment 66867Attachment 66868


----------



## Criswell

*Some DiRT action!*


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


^ lol what the?

what game 'was' that.


It looks like de_dust2 (CS:S) but he has a weapon skin.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheHoff* 
blameless it's called anti-aliasing you should try it









SSI's Stronghold pre-dates consumer 3d accelerators, so no AA.

I do have it scaled up, with a bilinear filter is applied, so it's kinda like 2d anti-aliasing.

It would be extremely pixelated at it's native 320x240 resolution. Great game though; been playing it since I was 10.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


^ lol what the?

what game 'was' that.



CoD4..... Definitely odd.....


----------



## Snownation

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


It looks like de_dust2 (CS:S) but he has a weapon skin.


 It's COD4.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhunkedUP*


had to put this up...




lol you use the red dot sight with your *uzi-pistol*? its hardly a long-range weapon







but that used to happen to me in COD1. funny


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

and










and alot of

median mod for d2:lod


----------



## Towik

Shot from Jericho


----------



## Hellisforheroes

looks like my boss from work lol


----------



## Unl33t

COD:4 goodness









had to save these in .jpg format, too large to upload as .png











well i thought it was a headshot











thats it for today


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
looks like my boss from work lol


----------



## shajbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
looks like my boss from work lol

Carry out the justice my man!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Dueling Banjo's




----------



## Clox

*Floating cave frogs in Crysis......*


----------



## redsunx

Quote:



1 Screenshot of your games.


----------



## lsclincoln

Look in the middle.
Three enemies were standing on hill takin shots at me with rockets.
Caught this one right in the middles of the screen.
I then died.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Clox* 
*Floating cave frogs in Crysis......*

haha i noticed that too. i thought it was only my system at first







mine was hopping around some imaginary floor 20 feet up in the air. then all of a sudden fell down into a big pit. poor frog


----------



## tofumonster

woot.


----------



## Melcar




----------



## shajbot

Hellsgate? Looks like some cheapass game.


----------



## redsunx

Think it's 04...


----------



## PorkyFat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shajbot* 
Hellsgate? Looks like some cheapass game.

tis Nexuiz I believe.


----------



## mth91

Here's a cool pic from Crysis, looks pretty realistic to me.


----------



## Droopz

5 boxing


----------



## buster2010

Audiosurf


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buster2010* 
Audiosurf









I stopped playing Audiosurf, but will pick it back up Friday night. My wrist and forearm muscles are sore from playing... 100 songs or so straight. >_>"


----------



## buster2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


I stopped playing Audiosurf, but will pick it back up Friday night. My wrist and forearm muscles are sore from playing... 100 songs or so straight. >_>"


Some of the unlocks are a real pain to get I can't seem to get snowstorm because you have to get seven white blocks in a chain reaction. I don't think i've even seen seven white blocks in a song yet. I do like getting a email telling you when you've been dethroned which has happened twice so far.


----------



## 003

UT3


----------



## j_canna

that is THE sickest headshot photo i've ever seen...


----------



## 003

Yep, it was insanely hard to get a shot like that. Here's another:


I don't think it's quite as good as the first, though. I dare anyone to try and match or exceed these in terms of ownage


----------



## shajbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


Yep, it was insanely hard to get a shot like that. Here's another:


I don't think it's quite as good as the first, though. I dare anyone to try and match or exceed these in terms of ownage


----------



## gtarmanrob

niiice 003, very nice.

did you just spec-float around to get that shot?


----------



## Towik

Landom Shiot from COD4


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Southparkmaniac*







































What game was this?


----------



## gtarmanrob

^ i think its that History Channel game..cant remember its full name. graphics looks really good ay.


----------



## Southparkmaniac

History Channel: Battle for the Pacific.


----------



## b15ginz

Just joined when I saw this thread and thought I would share some TF2 screenies with a 9600GT with a 1920x1200.


















I think he is horny. lol



















I sized them out quite a bit....But I get about 150-225 FPS on that res.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b15ginz*


Just joined when I saw this thread and thought I would share some TF2 screenies with a 9600GT with a 1920x1200.


















I think he is horny. lol



















I sized them out quite a bit....But I get about 150-225 FPS on that res.



Rep for the first shots with 9600gt! keep 'em comin!


----------



## IIowa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*


What game was this?


Looks close to Crysis.


----------



## joachim123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leck* 









omg. i miss that game. did they start it up again or something? i still have my original install cds for that. heh. =]


----------



## Vargess

Wow EnB.. been so long


















Thought I'd throw one in. anyone know what this is?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

That is EVE. I play alot.....


----------



## Skeevy

CSS killed all 3 people on their team with HS's.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

+100 man points


----------



## Anth0789

Weird Crysis bug lol


----------



## ILOVEPOTtery

I had some fun re-skinning a few objects in game, here's the re-did bong Tenpenny hits.









Second shot is a screenie of one of the better "Truth" lines in the game.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Hailscott

It looks weird, but I run it @ 2560 x 1024.


----------



## Nihilist




----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hailscott* 
It looks weird, but I run it @ 2560 x 1024.











Best game ever.


----------



## ThatGuy16

having some fun on very high dx10

nothing special, just a scenic shot


----------



## soundx98




----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThatGuy16*


having some fun on very high dx10

nothing special, just a scenic shot










What's the arrow on the top left?
I don't have one.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


What's the arrow on the top left?
I don't have one.


not sure, i think its the crosshairs i picked, its in all four corners. You just can't see the top right one because of the light.

I haven't noticed it until you said something









I'll check settings in game later and see..


----------



## Anth0789

Funny TF2 kill


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


What's the arrow on the top left?
I don't have one.



Its always been there, its part of the Suits mask HUD.
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## grunion

HMM, I don't have it.
Must I enable it?


----------



## TaiDinh




----------



## IIowa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 









haha is that a mod?


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IIowa* 
haha is that a mod?

Nope.

I am using F.E.A.R SDK. It allows you to create your own mutliplayer map. I was trying to make a co-op map, but the bullets just goes straight through the AIs.







Other than that, I have the map planned out.

http://files.filefront.com/FEAR+v108.../fileinfo.html


----------



## Unknownm

fps_max 80


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## IIowa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*





















What game is that?


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IIowa*


What game is that?


That game is Audiosurf.

$10 on Steam!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IIowa*


What game is that?


?????????????????????????????????????????????????? ????????????????

Audiosurf


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
fps_max 80


is that a surf map? jeez my friends play that every night when they're drunk its cool for like 2 minutes then its just REALLY boring to watch


----------



## Radiix

One of my usual CoD4 scores..


----------



## Silver_WRX02

One of the High Ping score that I'm happy with.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

scoreboards were unofficially 'excused' from this thread. because noone cares. post some screens of gameplay!


----------



## DeaDLocK

Curse of Monkey Island... Nice


----------



## Snowsurfer

Bioshock and COD4.............................................. ....................................


----------



## dskina




----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Snownation




----------



## ModderMan

Finally someone that posts EVE shots


----------



## gtarmanrob

@Snownation

wth man.. that game looks amazing.


----------



## Vostro

Anyone remember some of the old Novalogic games such as Delta Force:BHD and Joint Operations? I have some great screens ill post when i get off work...


----------



## Hellisforheroes

novalogic? I used to play F-22 Lightning and a few other games that they made.


----------



## RedFox911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
Oblivion










Nice, ya i love the texture mod pack, it made everything look much better


----------



## RedFox911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
lol you almost just made me go buy the game.

but no, not yet. i've still gotta finish Resistance for PS3 and maybe Gears of War for PC. i hate starting too many games at the same time, you get lost in the stories and lose interest in the game.

Man you have to experience oblivion. Its great, and my fav game of all time.


----------



## ImmortalKenny




----------



## Vostro

Joint Operations


----------



## Vostro

Anyone here play this game besides me?

Going to save the day in my combat Ambulance

















Getting ready to clear the city...


----------



## Champcar

Cool, what game is that?


----------



## -Inferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*


Joint Operations




























Yeah!! I use to play DFBHD 3 Hours a day when i got home from school.

It was my favorite game for a year. I still play it sometimes.
I wanna get Joint Operations, it looks fun with all the vehicles and everything.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Champcar*


Cool, what game is that?


That is ArmA or Armed Assault.

It's a combat Sim game. It's pretty "realistic" but not really that fun i think.


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Inferno* 
Yeah!! I use to play DFBHD 3 Hours a day when i got home from school.

It was my favorite game for a year. I still play it sometimes.
I wanna get Joint Operations, it looks fun with all the vehicles and everything..

Yea Joint Ops is a blast! Dont play much anymore but the tourny that I used to play in called international conflict was a 10-hour organized 125 vs 125 player battle every Sunday! Talk about a good time!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Inferno* 
That is ArmA or Armed Assault.

It's a combat Sim game. It's pretty "realistic" but not really that fun i think.

Yea ArmA is a great game, however it has a few too many bugs and not many play it online. Its not like BF2 where u spawn and are 30 seconds from the fight. In this game get ready to drive a humvee for 15 minutes or fly in a chopper for 5 minutes before your actually in the fight but if that is your thing then this is def not the game for you...


----------



## Flack88

ARMA runs like a dog aswell.


----------



## Zulli85

Here is a screenshot of the DotA scoreboard at the end of the game. This was a TDA game and I was playing on CoriolisEffect.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

i picked up gears of war yesterday and i cant believe its the first time ive ever played it. i left it way too late. And seriously ive got a lot of games that utilise the unreal3 engine but nothing looks as good as gears.. its so grindy and dark yet the textures are great. I just think the soundtrack is sucky.. its like medal of honor. But DAMN the chainsaw-gun is my new wife


----------



## Mootsfox

Set up my new monitor and jumped into the game and went 27-0 before (stupidly) trying to run to a safer spot to take a screenshot. I was out of all ammo/nades.


----------



## Criswell

*I thought we stopped posting scoreboards in this thread? Who cares about the score, we want gameplay!*

*A hunter got stuck on the wall, so I beat his arse with a crowbar! Freeman style.*


----------



## Mootsfox

Sorry I wasn't aware of that, but thank you for pointing it out in size 7 and bright red so I won't miss it. It's 7am here and I haven't been to sleep yet, so I would have missed that otherwise.


----------



## Criswell

np


----------



## jaslew

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Inferno* 
I wanna get Joint Operations, it looks fun with all the vehicles and everything.

its practically the only game i have played for the last 2 to 3 years.

lots of talk at the moment about the new title that nova are working on, they've kept everyone in the dark until recently where a couple of images have been shown on novalogics website, possibly going back to the delta force series


----------



## Snownation

Seriously, enough with the scoreboards, we really don't care if you have a 70-1 k/d.
Although it might make you feel gooood, it's just annoying here.

Get some gameplay pics!


----------



## redsunx

O HAI THAR


----------



## Snownation




----------



## Snownation

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsunx*











O HAI THAR


That's scary!


----------



## jaslew

messing about in joint ops


----------



## michinmuri

Lmao!


----------



## highwhey

post # 3724, thank you for making me change my boxers, no seriously.


----------



## japan1

What happened to those insane 150 player games on joint ops, I re-installed it yesterday and the biggest server has like 50 people


----------



## redsunx

kk something almost as eye pleasing


----------



## Fusion Racing

yay floating koreans!


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *japan1* 
What happened to those insane 150 player games on joint ops, I re-installed it yesterday and the biggest server has like 50 people









any of you have black hawk down?


----------



## Evostance




----------



## Steve-0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redsunx* 
kk something almost as eye pleasing










^ that looks creepy... what game is that?


----------



## Traeumt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkdeath* 









this game is so random and so unpredictable that it can make you literally cry, there are off course famous cheats such as typing format c: then inserting ubuntu cd, this version includes special features such as resource leaching and special form filling feature which automatically fills your pc with spyware

that was FUNNY!


----------



## EmeraldICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redsunx* 









O HAI THAR

Dude, what game is that?
It looks pretty awesome.


----------



## leimrod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EmeraldICE* 
Dude, what game is that?
It looks pretty awesome.

Its Clive Bakers Jericho and its utter crap. You become desensitized to the gore by the second level.


----------



## EmeraldICE

Oh, really?
Dang.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## redsunx

I don't know about you, but I love the game to death. Because it's so gory. No idea as to why I like gore so much, but I just do. It's fun as hell. And it's challenging.


----------



## EmeraldICE

Well, I really enjoyed Doom 3.
Is it sort of like that? (in gore level)

I found a demo.
I'll give it a shot.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leimrod*


Its Clive Bakers Jericho and its utter crap. You become desensitized to the gore by the second level.


You can't jump in the game.







Without jumping, I stink.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Well, its alright. You cant move too good, adn everything in it has been done before. Can be fairly "Pretty" if your into its style of graphics


----------



## Hellisforheroes

jericho is just one of last years terrible FPS games. Add it to the pile with Blacksite, Soldier of Fortune, Frontlines.. etc etc. I dont know how developers can put games like that on the shelves when the standard is put so high with games like COD4, Bioshock and Half Life2. Its almost laughable..


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


jericho is just one of last years terrible FPS games. Add it to the pile with Blacksite, Soldier of Fortune, Frontlines.. etc etc. I dont know how developers can put games like that on the shelves when the standard is put so high with games like COD4, Bioshock and Half Life2. Its almost laughable..


yeah, i wish sof payback was better


----------



## Regulus

Tried the demo for AudioSurf, and bought it the moment after it expired...great game if you like music.



Dragonforce ftw!


----------



## Melcar




----------



## Penicilyn

Wow...Ultima Online...


----------



## connorjt2

lol Rakion FTW


----------



## redsunx

Please give me comfort, and tell me that horse has a heart on its head for health...


----------



## Melcar

It's Vulture's Claw, a GL fronted Slash'Em. Damn horse keeps getting in my way. I think I'm going to kill it and feed it to my Knight... he's freaking starving.


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penicilyn* 
Wow...Ultima Online...

That is not Ultima Online.....


----------



## NFF

take a guess


----------



## gtarmanrob

oldies time. this is first of a few i was able to dig up.

10 points to guess this game.


----------



## -Inferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


oldies time. this is first of a few i was able to dig up.

10 points to guess this game.











Delta Force: Black Hawk Down
Definitely a single player mission.

I love that game, I use to play it all the time.


----------



## Melcar

I was not a good day...


----------



## shajbot




----------



## Cukies

PWN at lvl 5 in cod4


----------



## Blowie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
take a guess









FFVII









playing VIII at the moment


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Some racing action:

F1 Challenge 2007 Mod:


----------



## igob8a

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redsunx* 









O HAI THAR

DO NOT WANT


----------



## Snownation




----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Best game ever made!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Man, Coercers were fun ships...... Ima go dig for some old EvE screens. Dunno what i ahve on this comp tho (Not on the one in my Sig).


----------



## Fusion Racing




----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Inferno*


Delta Force: Black Hawk Down
Definitely a single player mission.

I love that game, I use to play it all the time.


oooh, 10 points for the Inferno









ok heres another one. pretty easy to tell what game it is.


----------



## Arganius

thats jedi academy?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arganius*


thats jedi academy?


nah, Jedi Outcast. it was a custom map where heaps of those guys kept spawning, was a MASSIVE lightsaber melee/jedi slaughter fest.


----------



## abe_joker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i_ame_killer_2*




Best game ever made!


what game is that?


----------



## getllamasfast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abe_joker*


what game is that?


company of heroes


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos




----------



## aroc91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cukies*









PWN at lvl 5 in cod4











How many times do we have to say no scoreboards?

Also, just to ruin your sense of accomplishment, level doesn't mean anything in CoD4, it doesn't take skill to level up like it does in Halo 3 or something, it just takes time, and skill doesn't necessarily come with time.


----------



## aroc91

Oregon Trail! Epic win!


----------



## Melcar




----------



## hometoast

random screeny just for the forum.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Rolandooo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Melcar*




















What game is this?


----------



## Melcar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rolandooo*


What game is this?


Sauerbraten


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Melcar




----------



## nathris




----------



## TheHoff

Enough with the scoreboards.

Alyx....took the new experimental drug and this is what happened.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2




----------



## Urufu_Shinjiro

IL2:1946, the BEST combat flight sim ever made!


----------



## SuperSonic




----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Urufu_Shinjiro* 
IL2:1946, the BEST combat flight sim ever made!

Agreed IL2 is the best flight sim ever, might go play it now.


----------



## bwoasis

I'm addicted!


----------



## Snownation




----------



## Fatal05

Dawn of War: DC


----------



## Zulli85




----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zulli85*












Whooooooooooooooaaaaa! I never thought I'd see anyone playing this now days. XD I should play it again now.


----------



## UberN00B

PUDGE WARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ill rock you in that. haha


----------



## Dethredic

Wc3 Ftw!!!!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Heres some more i just took in EVE. They arent 15 minutes old....









A crop mates Chimera outside our POS
















And this is mine


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
Whooooooooooooooaaaaa! I never thought I'd see anyone playing this now days. XD I should play it again now.









You mean Pudge Wars or War3? War3 is still hugely popular, largely because of DotA.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UberN00B* 
PUDGE WARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ill rock you in that. haha

Bring it!







Azeroth server, channel Clan Roof.


----------



## TheStickyWicket

Seconds earlier some haxor ubernotz was up there where the cross-hairs surround. I dunno how he got there, but they were throwing grenades at each others feet to get there...


----------



## Clox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheStickyWicket*


Seconds earlier some haxor ubernotz was up there where the cross-hairs surround. I dunno how he got there, but they were throwing grenades at each others feet to get there...


Nice screen....

Here is another Crysis mod.... Holy sunshafts Batman


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Great game. Looks great even with the old 7900gs.


----------



## Anth0789

17 Kills with one sentrygun







Thats my record.


----------



## ThatGuy16

DX10.1 demo


----------



## Spaztazim

some eve screenies:

My Drake:









My POS:









Fighting some Sansha rats:









Sansha rat right before it went splody:









Enjoy


----------



## Zeromark

is ocn an actual clan, for cs tf2 , or w/e?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


is that a surf map? jeez my friends play that every night when they're drunk its cool for like 2 minutes then its just REALLY boring to watch










its not bad. I find it fin surfing around


----------



## NOT

i prefer Aces High2 over IL2.








[/IMG]


----------



## JonesSoda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TransfuSe*





Thats gonna give Tiger Woods a run for his money.


----------



## Urufu_Shinjiro

Test, Ignore these shots for bit until I can correct them. Than you.


----------



## Fusion Racing

seems intel do have a sense of humour, aswell as EA


----------



## cgrado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeromark* 
is ocn an actual clan, for cs tf2 , or w/e?

No. We host some servers and wear [OCN] tags so we can identify each other.


----------



## japan1




----------



## gymenii

New Alyx - From HL Fakefactory Mod:


----------



## TheHoff

Just got audiosurf today and love it so far. Playing Portal - Still Alive (the song that is played after you beat the game)


----------



## -Inferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gymenii*


New Alyx - From HL Fakefactory Mod:











i think the original alyx had a better looking face....


----------



## EmeraldICE

Her lips are too big.


----------



## XaNe

lol Gmod








we have good times on Gmod


----------



## NrGx




----------



## Anth0789

Across the fence in ctf_2fort... Its kinda weird..some guy showed me


----------



## milwaki_5

I love it when this happens


----------



## TaiDinh

Two shots from back in the days.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*





Oh how i wish my DVD drive werent dead, id spend hours in that game adn then i had ot reformat, and then my Drive died lol........


----------



## nathris

1920x1080 everything on high. (Looks great on my 52"!)


----------



## NrGx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


Oh how i wish my DVD drive werent dead, id spend hours in that game adn then i had ot reformat, and then my Drive died lol........










Yeah I was surprised that my X1950Pro 256MB could COMPLETELY max it out with 4xAA at 1280x1024. Extremely well optimized game.


----------



## alexisd

Bump in here for any new or old member.Keep those screenshots comming.Thank's for post.


----------



## Nihilist

EVE w/ my frigate.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nihilist* 
EVE w/ my frigate.










The more I see EVE Online. The more I want to put money out and play! D: Why does it have to have monthly fees! ToT


----------



## Nihilist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
The more I see EVE Online. The more I want to put money out and play! D: Why does it have to have monthly fees! ToT

I heard someone in game say something about paying with the currency in the game for your monthly plan, not sure about this though.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nihilist* 
I heard someone in game say something about paying with the currency in the game for your monthly plan, not sure about this though.

Interesting. I'll research about it.


----------



## ModderMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nihilist*


I heard someone in game say something about paying with the currency in the game for your monthly plan, not sure about this though.


Yeah it is possible to play the game for free and once you get further into the game the easier it is. A 30 GTC right now is about 170-200 Mil ISK , so all you need to do is make that much ingame monthly and then you just buy a timecode off the forums. I've done it before and it really depends on where in EVE you are making your money. The best part about doing this though is that it is not against the game rules


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ModderMan*


Yeah it is possible to play the game for free and once you get further into the game the easier it is. A 30 GTC right now is about 170-200 Mil ISK , so all you need to do is make that much ingame monthly and then you just buy a timecode off the forums. I've done it before and it really depends on where in EVE you are making your money.


That sums it up! Thank you!







I can't wait to play.


----------



## Bodom

How much does it cost to play per month?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

14.95 US a month. It gets cheaper if you sign up for a "Contract" for several months in a row.......


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Them are some HUGE rocks, they are 90km away from my ship..........


----------



## shajbot

Assassin's Creed's hidden blade style...


----------



## Clox




----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Well, friend of mine just got a Vindicator


----------



## Sharpy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ModderMan* 
Yeah it is possible to play the game for free and once you get further into the game the easier it is. A 30 GTC right now is about 170-200 Mil ISK , so all you need to do is make that much ingame monthly and then you just buy a timecode off the forums. I've done it before and it really depends on where in EVE you are making your money. The best part about doing this though is that it is not against the game rules









And one more important thing is you can legally "buy" ingame money (ISK) for $ by buying game time codes for $ and selling them for ISK on the forums








I dont want to dissapoint future EVE players, but EVE is not the game it was a few years ago, too many nerfs, boosts, changes and similar ***** ruined it...


----------



## redsunx




----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I love that game, nothing quite liek tearing someone throat out with a screwdriver.....


----------



## shajbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


I love that game, nothing quite liek tearing someone throat out with a screwdriver.....


That's creepy dude..


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shajbot* 
That's creepy dude..

Well, i did mean in game...


----------



## Coma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clox*












Resized goodness! Which game is this?


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsunx*





















Best game ever!! And its developed in Sweden! Yeah!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coma*


Resized goodness! Which game is this?


Dark Messiah of Might and Magic.


----------



## My arms stuck

I was like "What's all this? They're making me raid my own room now?"


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *My arms stuck*




I was like "What's all this? They're making me raid my own room now?"




It's predicting your future!

Escape while you can!

/flee


----------



## My arms stuck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


It's predicting your future!

Escape while you can!

/flee


LOL. Funny thing is, my friend that helps me in the phone business is Turkish, so I could just picture him being the guy with the sandals too lmao.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Figured id finally pick this one up, $5 on steam sooooo. Sorry its a PNG.


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## Unstableiser

oops


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *

I was like "What's all this? They're making me raid my own room now?"





*
*
*
*
**
Clean your monitor







*


----------



## pioneerisloud

I HAD to post this one! This is myself, Desertrat, and Froggy1986 all from OCN playing around in my 24/7 dedicated FEAR server. This was just hilarious. Once we get it edited down to size, we've got a HILARIOUS video of all of this going on as well complete with me doing bicycle kicks, slides, everything all with just one leg!

BTW, yes...that's *ME* that somehow lost a leg and still lived!


----------



## SleazyC

Random TF2 fun.


----------



## Blowie

we don't care, stop posting scoreboards


----------



## -Inferno

I was playing WoW yesterday, and saw this, it's crazy.










there was like 200 more people behind me when I took it.


----------



## wigseryc

How much did that lag? If at all...?


----------



## -Inferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


How much did that lag? If at all...?


not alot actually, it was full graphics too.

but when i turned around to the 200 people, it lagged alottt


----------



## Fusion Racing

Was playing BF2142 on friday, and i got banned for aimbotting... because i was playing well, then got a noscope headshot on the admin when he ran around a corner. it was the luckiest reaction shot, so he couldn't take being killed and banned me. Later on The Fury asked him if he had proof, and he didn't, so i made my own proof


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
Was playing BF2142 on friday, and i got banned for aimbotting... because i was playing well, then got a noscope headshot on the admin when he ran around a corner. it was the luckiest reaction shot, so he couldn't take being killed and banned me. Later on The Fury asked him if he had proof, and he didn't, so i made my own proof











Lol


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
Was playing BF2142 on friday, and i got banned for aimbotting... because i was playing well, then got a noscope headshot on the admin when he ran around a corner. it was the luckiest reaction shot, so he couldn't take being killed and banned me. Later on The Fury asked him if he had proof, and he didn't, so i made my own proof

This same exact thing happened to me when I used to play CS:S we were playing dust and I was the last person on T's protecting the bomb I had the AWP and I was just constantly scanning when I caught the glimpse of a player about to turn the corner so I just kept my crosshairs their and the moment he turned the corner I killed him...than immediately got accused of wallhacking and than banning 15 secs later.


----------



## Fatal05

lol


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fatal05*











lol


best name EVER!

I <3 tf2


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Command and conquer 3: Kanes Wrath

Epic Base defense!

Downsize res. to make ppl happy.... not sure how nice a 1920x1200 pic is


----------



## TheHoff

clearly you need more beam cannons on that obelisk of light lol


----------



## Flack88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


clearly you need more beam cannons on that obelisk of light lol


Rofl that is sick.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheHoff* 
clearly you need more beam cannons on that obelisk of light lol

I know right? I mean comon! It took TWO EFFING HITS to bring down a MARV tank.... Stupid Over-priced Epic Tanks..... pssshhh


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
I know right? I mean comon! It took TWO EFFING HITS to bring down a MARV tank.... Stupid Over-priced Epic Tanks..... pssshhh

I want my Obelisks to take out Goliath Tanks in one hit.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheHoff* 
I want my Obelisks to take out Goliath Tanks in one hit.

Aren't Goliath's from Star Craft?


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
Aren't Goliath's from Star Craft?

bah i was thinking of the mammoth tank.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


bah i was thinking of the mammoth tank.










Lol







Yeah, I was like...hmmm Goliath? thats not coming out untill winter!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Yea April Fools in the land of GW

My Ritualist...

















For Reference, Shes supposed to look liek this.


----------



## Fusion Racing

the joys of crysis sandbox... i have 2GB ram btw


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


This same exact thing happened to me when I used to play CS:S we were playing dust and I was the last person on T's protecting the bomb I had the AWP and I was just constantly scanning when I caught the glimpse of a player about to turn the corner so I just kept my crosshairs their and the moment he turned the corner I killed him...than immediately got accused of wallhacking and than banning 15 secs later.


not as bad as the time when i got 3 headshots in a row through that mid door







they were mad


----------



## Snownation

Those EvE shots are hot.


----------



## scottb75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*












That brings back good memories.


----------



## highwhey

i have a screenshot @ 19X12 EVERYTHING HIGH....but
"csshigh.png:
The Dimension limits for this filetype are 1600 x 1200. We were unable to resize your file so you will need to do so manually and upload it again. Your file is currently 2465 x 2099. "


----------



## Melcar




----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion* 
Yea April Fools in the land of GW

My Ritualist...









For Reference, Shes supposed to look liek this.

NOOOO!
The ONE day I didn't play GW, I miss this.


----------



## Melcar




----------



## NrGx

Wow screenshot of the month.

I can't even cap the frames for WoW







NEEDS NEW GRAPHICS NAO


----------



## NCspecV81

Dirt 1680x1050 4xAA All Max Pre-patched Ultra settings. Shadows at High due to some Shadow bug.


----------



## mtbiker033

here is a nice shot of a static hind on a custom map for COD4! 1680x1050 all max


----------



## Melcar




----------



## Flack88

^^^^^^
That with Fakefactory mod? Im downloading it now its a whopping 5gb


----------



## redsunx

Yeah.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flack88*


^^^^^^
That with Fakefactory mod? Im downloading it now its a whopping 5gb


BTW you know that it requires 3gb+ ram to even install the mod?


----------



## Melcar

Running it on WinXP 32bit with 2GB of RAM just fine. Just make sure you have plenty of free HDD space (once installed it takes like 18GBs).








Running


----------



## redsunx

Mom?!


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i_ame_killer_2* 
BTW you know that it requires 3gb+ ram to even install the mod?










There is a way to get around that and make it work on 32-bit os aswell.







As for HDD space iv got over 400gb spare haha.


----------



## NrGx

@ Melcar:

You sir, just won this thread.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flack88* 
There is a way to get around that and make it work on 32-bit os aswell.







As for HDD space iv got over 400gb spare haha.

Tell me plz!


----------



## Melcar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i_ame_killer_2*


Tell me plz!











Just install it. The installer warns you about not having enough RAM, but you can continue to install anyways. I do recommend at least 2GBs, because even with that it tends to stutter at times.


----------



## zacbrain

!?!? its a game...


----------



## XFreeRollerX

8GB IS A MUST!

jk lolz 4GB should be enough, I broke 4GB of usage at rare times


----------



## SugarySnack

Quite honestly with that mod at quite a high rez (1920 x 1200 ) with 8x AA on with full AF and what not, it runs smooth as hell with 32 bit and 2gb of ram. my frames were 60fps just about all the time, I don't notice any studdering with HL2. I'll check HL2 Epidose one and 2.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SugarySnack* 
Quite honestly with that mod at quite a high rez (1920 x 1200 ) with 8x AA on with full AF and what not, it runs smooth as hell with 32 bit and 2gb of ram. my frames were 60fps just about all the time, I don't notice any studdering with HL2. I'll check HL2 Epidose one and 2.

Yeah. As long as you have 2Gs it's all cool. Once you start cranking up the resolution, then it's more about your video card.


----------



## SugarySnack

Thats what my SLi is for









*edit* does anyone else notice the frame drop when you use the flashlight on people up close? or two people at once? It goes from 60 to 30 but never lower than 30... its weird, and no matter what it is always down to 30. hmm. (happened before mod as well)


----------



## Blameless

Do you have vsync on?

Also, The Witcher:


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SugarySnack* 
Thats what my SLi is for










*edit* does anyone else notice the frame drop when you use the flashlight on people up close? or two people at once? It goes from 60 to 30 but never lower than 30... its weird, and no matter what it is always down to 30. hmm. (happened before mod as well)

yeah it happens to me too on my setup, I turn the light on and my FPS tank from like 130 to about 35


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SugarySnack* 
Quite honestly with that mod at quite a high rez (1920 x 1200 ) with 8x AA on with full AF and what not, it runs smooth as hell with 32 bit and 2gb of ram. my frames were 60fps just about all the time, I don't notice any studdering with HL2. I'll check HL2 Epidose one and 2.

How would you compare the performance before the mod to after the mod?


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 
How would you compare the performance before the mod to after the mod?


On the system I'm playing it on, not counting the lags and stutters due to when textures are loaded for the first time (reloading the game or minimizing/restoring it fixes it) I say about a 10-25% drop. Considering that nearly all the textures and character models in the game are upgraded and that the guy nearly doubled the bloom and HDR intensity in every map, I say the game plays pretty darn well.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Yeah, that HL2 mod is fantastic, however the HDR Bloom is a bit excessive in areas - like if I stare at alyx in a certain direction - her chest literally glows


----------



## ThePope

Woo! Fun times with Halo (PC)!


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Good to see my Scoreboards thread is going to such good use...


----------



## ThePope

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
Good to see my Scoreboards thread is going to such good use...

Never saw your thread. Maybe you should put a link in your Sig


----------



## pow3rtr1p

OK, link in my sig. Sorry if I came off as a jerk.


----------



## -Inferno




----------



## pow3rtr1p

*facepalm*


----------



## -Inferno

no seee, lol i had this thread up, and your thread, accidently posted on this one thinking it was yours, so i uploaded another to put in this thread, and put my score in your thread


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Cool beenz.


----------



## Tirabytes




----------



## RaiDer




----------



## redsunx

I'm gonna keep posting this until you cry.


----------



## caos800

*tear* There are no words...

There you go


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsunx*


I'm gonna keep posting this until you cry.










Reminds me of the beginning of one of the mission on one of the Red Alert series.


----------



## CrackClocker

Check out his gorilla hands... but wait there is something strange about his face!










Ewwwww somebody needs some proactive lol


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrackClocker* 
Ewwwww somebody needs some proactive lol









If you're at the beginning of the game, head to the first mission. The mission that you have to run to the one guy in the field and then you team up with two of his team mates.

On the first guy that you meet up, he has a shot gun. Take a close look at one of his wrist. It's deform! D:


----------



## CrackClocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
If you're at the beginning of the game, head to the first mission. The mission that you have to run to the one guy in the field and then you team up with two of his team mates.

On the first guy that you meet up, he has a shot gun. Take a close look at one of his wrist. It's deform! D:

Rofl!, I like how they add these little details but most of us never ever see them, I didn't even notice pimple face until I got my new 22 inch monitor and configured the resolution to 1650x1080.


----------



## Unstableiser

Pimple face, haha. Game is so good individual characters take on human qualities.


----------



## DeX

Scuby Scuby Scuby <3


----------



## Vostro

EVE Online - Just getting started but having a blast so far!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Man, wish i could come fly with some of you...

The area where i "live" kinda limits that though...


----------



## Puckbandit35

There were 3 more backstabs before that :-D


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puckbandit35*


There were 3 more backstabs before that :-D


And people laugh when I say "uber the spy!"

Unfortunately I have the worst luck with the spy, everyone else seems to facestab me, while when I go for a backstab, so close to the heavy's back that I can almost smell him through the screen, it goes through the whole motion, missing 3 times before I'm finally gunned down by the medic.


----------



## Puckbandit35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


And people laugh when I say "uber the spy!"

Unfortunately I have the worst luck with the spy, everyone else seems to facestab me, while when I go for a backstab, so close to the heavy's back that I can almost smell him through the screen, it goes through the whole motion, missing 3 times before I'm finally gunned down by the medic.


I am like that to, I somehow got lucky with that, I was playing with a bunch of noobs lol


----------



## Unl33t

@ Melcar

is that the new Half Life game? or is it a mod? looks... "interesting"


----------



## Snownation

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unl33t* 
@ Melcar

is that the new Half Life game? or is it a mod? looks... "interesting"









Have you been living in the core of the earth lately?

That's Team Fortress 2!


----------



## cognoscenti




----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*












Is that Thief?


----------



## Hellisforheroes

no its assassins creed.

seriously i dont know what rock some people are hiding under


----------



## secretsexyninja

hahah, lol. ill be posting pics soon


----------



## gtarmanrob

AC...such a beautiful game... such a boring game lol.

actually after looking at those screens, i gotta say, im impressed with the PS3. doesnt really look any different, save for the PC version having sharper textures and possibly better shadows.

is that the DX10 version?


----------



## Criswell

Assassin's Creed looks ugly... what the heck..


----------



## Rolandooo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Criswell*


Assassin's Creed looks ugly... what the heck..


Its a fun game IMO, but I cant see me playing it over and over once its beaten.

























This is DX9 btw, I reformatted not to long ago and didn't bother installing vista.


----------



## 21276

really dark pic for some reason - i havent played this game in a long time (Call of Duty: United Offensive) - but nonetheless, its a nice screenie imo lol. me = 65-1 -- ownage.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatliner*




really dark pic for some reason - i havent played this game in a long time (Call of Duty: United Offensive) - but nonetheless, its a nice screenie imo lol. me = 65-1 -- ownage.



Ack, We. Dont. Care. About. Scoreboards. Theres a thread special just for scoreboards somewhere around here....


----------



## Blowie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion* 
Ack, We. Dont. Care. About. Scoreboards. Theres a thread special just for scoreboards somewhere around here....

amen to that ! damn scoreboards, i'm getting sick of it. damn ricers


----------



## DeX

Took me about..... a whole hour to set this paint job up. I still want to do the same to all my class types. Wish there was a way to transfer visual blueprints from one car to another







Loving this game anyhow


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Taxi3 Extreme Rush PC, using turbo, motion blur enable.


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Criswell*


Assassin's Creed looks ugly... what the heck..


You posted just to say that?


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

That is Flight Sim 2004, its one disgusting plane/model but it was the theme of the competition I took this shot for.

Ill get one of FSX later


----------



## Criswell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


You posted just to say that?










And for people to post good screenies of Assassin's Creed. I haven't seen any good ones yet, sure online on gaming websites but not here. I wanna see some good stuff!


----------



## Marin

My first time playing


----------



## japan1

Another airborne glitch


----------



## adam144

A couple of shots from Halo 3. Not a PC game but I thought since it's just "games" and not specifically PC...









The first shot is an awesome shot I managed to capture when I was looking for a BS kill someone did on me. It was a swords match and I got this awesome stick kill. The good thing is that the guy I killed is wearing basically Master Chiefs armor so it's like the end of the good MC.









The second one is the almost required 'bagging screenshot. There should not be a collection of screenshots (for Halo) anywhere without some 'bagging involved.


----------



## 21276

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


Ack, We. Dont. Care. About. Scoreboards. Theres a thread special just for scoreboards somewhere around here....



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blowie*


amen to that ! damn scoreboards, i'm getting sick of it. damn ricers











well considering that one of the first responses to this thread was a scoreboard...i thought it would be a valid screenshot, but nonetheless, thanks for being nice about it


----------



## Rolandooo

This was fun!


----------



## -Inferno

Good Ole' Fable. I bought this game a while ago, played it for a little then i had to format, finally got around to playing it again.


----------



## USFORCES

My Porsche 911 GT2 NFS Pro Street


----------



## Zulli85

Hint - Gold and red = bad.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Those Need for speed pro street pictures are amazing, too bad nfs games sucked after hot pursuit 2


















Kane & Lynch, just staring at the sun with my team


----------



## TaiDinh

Still need to use the rest room?


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zulli85* 
Hint - Gold and red = bad.

Why is that?
I liked it.

Tomorrow I'll will post my other car it looks pretty sharp.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LegendaryU2K* 
Those Need for speed pro street pictures are amazing, too bad nfs games sucked after hot pursuit 2









THX,

NFS Pro street is a freaking blast, I have all the Grand turismo's and they have nothing on this game NFS carbon sucked though, Pro street is kinda like Grand turismo only 10 times better.

Have you played Pro street I can't stop playing it me and my nephew stayed up till 5am playing it yesterday








I also use the momo steering wheel which makes it alot more fun.


----------



## reezin14

The stalk & kill.


----------



## abe_joker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
Still need to use the rest room?










damnnn hahaha...whoever enters that restroom is doomed


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abe_joker* 
damnnn hahaha...whoever enters that restroom is doomed

lol









We detonated the C4s at the end. All we saw was, small flash, lag, 999 ping, 5 seconds later, respawned. lol


----------



## abe_joker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
lol









We detonated the C4s at the end. All we saw was, small flash, lag, 999 ping, 5 seconds later, respawned. lol

that must have been freakin hilarious...lol...i gotta try that!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Have you played Pro street?


I gave up on the Nfs series after hot pursuit 2. EA sports , i don't like them much anymore. The old nfs series was the best, thats what me and alot of people want, we want the old style back, and until ea does this, i won't be playing or buying another nfs game ever.


----------



## japan1




----------



## Bodom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *japan1*












BOOM HEADSHOT!


----------



## x2s3w4

I always look here, but have never posted here. I played this game a lot, but never saw this part before. Do you guys know what it is?
Check out the name of my horse that won, he won me $80,000,000 Nice.


----------



## -Inferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *x2s3w4*


I always look here, but have never posted here. I played this game a lot, but never saw this part before. Do you guys know what it is?
Check out the name of my horse that won, he won me $80,000,000 Nice.










One of the grand theft auto games...

mostly likely San Andreas, SARC - San Andreas Racing Channel or Competition.

the ***** n' Dog food gave it away.


----------



## Flack88

Its for sure GTA:SA in the betting shop haha. ROFL 'Dildonut & Burdock'!


----------



## SugarySnack

Explains TF2 in one pic


----------



## Triplesec

Couple from COH......

Attachment 70671

Dead sexy King Tiger!

Attachment 70672


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## BlankThis

Soldier Of Fortune 2 Online, can get to be one of the goriest games if you max out graphics and effects. This is only with my 64MB onboard video.


----------



## SuBzErO-Eagle

This one is classic pwnage.


----------



## USFORCES

I painted this Z06 vette lastnight with lighter graphics still mostly stock only around 550HP haven't installed one of the racing body kits yet either I put some wide tires on it though.


----------



## SugarySnack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SuBzErO-Eagle*


This one is classic pwnage.











I loved BF2, but going back now to play it, it drives me NUTS!!!


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion* 









OMG OMG OMG. Mechwarrior 3 is the f*cking WIN!!!!

God, I miss that game so much.....


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*


OMG OMG OMG. Mechwarrior 3 is the f*cking WIN!!!!

God, I miss that game so much.....


----------



## abe_joker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SugarySnack*









Explains TF2 in one pic










looolll, how the heck you did that?!


----------



## raven117

fast rope ftw!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Ive spent so much time revisiting MW games......


----------



## Warrior1986

And for that I hate you, because I loved Mechwarrior so much. I wish someone, almost ANYONE, would make Mechwarrior 5. But I know not to have any hope for it.......


----------



## NCspecV81




----------



## TaiDinh

Is that Vegas 2?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Is that Vegas 2?



Yep if you can't tell by the massively cleaned up jaggies. Thats Level 3 detail. Probably equal to 16xAA and 16xAF


----------



## Hellisforheroes

kinda weird seeing vegas 2 without jaggies. its a very jaggy game on console most of the time


----------



## gtarmanrob

is Vegas 2 worth getting?

im trying to decide whether i want it for PC or PS3 .. not so much the graphics, but im used to playing FPS on the console now, and PS3 version has the offline co-op drop in feature, where a mate can grab the other controller and jump in the story at any time for co-op.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

if you're like me and become glued to COD4 on PS3 you will really like vegas 2 on PS3. I got used to it pretty quickly and the command/combat system works really well with the controller. The co-op is an added bonus too. Its not quite COD4 quality but it really is the next best thing. I'd buy it if i wasnt saving up for all the other games right now. But thats because I forgave it for being what is essentially just a Vegas 1 expansion pack. As a game in its own right though regardless it does hit the spot.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
if you're like me and become glued to COD4 on PS3 you will really like vegas 2 on PS3. I got used to it pretty quickly and the command/combat system works really well with the controller. The co-op is an added bonus too. Its not quite COD4 quality but it really is the next best thing. I'd buy it if i wasnt saving up for all the other games right now. But thats because I forgave it for being what is essentially just a Vegas 1 expansion pack. As a game in its own right though regardless it does hit the spot.

lol yeah i dont have COD4 on PS3. im considering getting it just for fun, i have it on PC of course and thrashed it for ages, but my computer has issues at the moment, one of the cores on the 3870 X2 has died and the **** i bought it from isnt responding to emails about RMA so im stuck with it and im over it.

i think the big thing is Co-Op..i might just get it and if i dont like, i probably wont like it on PC either. i dont really like renting either, especially if im pretty sure i will like that game. renting it first means when i buy it, i technically spent an extra $7 on it.


----------



## cognoscenti




----------



## Towik




----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
lol yeah i dont have COD4 on PS3. im considering getting it just for fun, i have it on PC of course and thrashed it for ages, but my computer has issues at the moment, one of the cores on the 3870 X2 has died and the **** i bought it from isnt responding to emails about RMA so im stuck with it and im over it.

i think the big thing is Co-Op..i might just get it and if i dont like, i probably wont like it on PC either. i dont really like renting either, especially if im pretty sure i will like that game. renting it first means when i buy it, i technically spent an extra $7 on it.

yeah true. i want to rent it a 2nd time.. but if i ever buy it that'll be $14 extra spent on it


----------



## ModderMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 









Great game, I love it. However the multiplayer can last a very long time.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ModderMan* 
Great game, I love it. However the multiplayer can last a very long time.

What game is that? :O Doesn't look like EVE, but looks fun.


----------



## shifty22123

Man...this game is stressing out my pc to the MAX


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD




----------



## Flack88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cr4zYH3aD*












Better than some games nowadays lol. No joke!


----------



## Towik

PACMAN Ii dA BeST !!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
What game is that? :O Doesn't look like EVE, but looks fun.

Sins of a Solar Empire

Least im pretty sure of that, dunno though......


----------



## Raizy

Hmm, wasted about 300 hours of my life so far in this game... Lord of the Rings Online: Shadows of Angmar


----------



## NrGx

300 hours?

Pfft, try 70 days on one character. Thats...1680 hours


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

TrackMania Nations Forever







Maxed out 1400X900 and it looks spectacular and plays smoothly even with 40fps









Oh, it's free to download BTW


----------



## Zulli85




----------



## Sm3gH3ad

Hehe Wc3 will never die







.. but hey.. wait DOTA?! Sorry I just really dis-like it
Awesome avatar though, Zulli


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sm3gH3ad*


TrackMania Nations Forever







Maxed out 1400X900 and it looks spectacular and plays smoothly even with 40fps









Oh, it's free to download BTW


lol what the hell, free. that game looks pretty sweet.

is it realistic/simulation or like more of a fun driving game?


----------



## Tirabytes

Fun Driving!!







all those jumps, loops and spins and graphics @ max all is simply stunning!







must have!


----------



## wigseryc

I wrote naughty words on my car, so i cannot show it here.


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RIGGY* 
Fun Driving!!







all those jumps, loops and spins and graphics @ max all is simply stunning!







must have!

eewww turn off the motion blur


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RIGGY* 
Fun Driving!!







all those jumps, loops and spins and graphics @ max all is simply stunning!







must have!

haha nice. is it online only or SP too?


----------



## wigseryc

It's both. Highly recommended!


----------



## Regulus

I thought I'd give Sins of a Solar Empire a spin, so I picked it up, and I'm loving the battles:










Sadly, I was about to lose the fight (I'm green, the comp is the light blue), so I reloaded to make a bigger fleet


----------



## -Inferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


eewww turn off the motion blur


i agree, it looks cool, but it's really hard to drive with it on.


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Is that Vegas 2?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Yep if you can't tell by the massively cleaned up jaggies. Thats Level 3 detail. Probably equal to 16xAA and 16xAF


and that CSS look...


----------



## shajbot




----------



## sublime0

^&^ is that pro street?


----------



## shajbot

Yerp!


----------



## Clox

Haha, trying out the Kung-Fu Panda demo with my friends little one.....
http://www.gameborder.com/game/Kung%...0Panda%20Demo/


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Inferno* 
i agree, it looks cool, but it's really hard to drive with it on.

Really? I drive just fine with it on, I'll try it without it on.


----------



## pow3rtr1p




----------



## -Inferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sm3gH3ad*


Really? I drive just fine with it on, I'll try it without it on.


well i find it hard. Like when you come down from a loops or something, and you have to turn quickly.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Boris4ka

You try playing trackmania maxed out with 30 other cars around you


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsunx*





















Which game is this?


----------



## cgrado

looks like fear between graphics and what appears to be a 40mm HV penetrator round sticking a guy to the wall.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgrado*


looks like fear between graphics and what appears to be a 40mm HV penetrator round sticking a guy to the wall.


Really? It didn't look like FEAR to me.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

MOAR MOSHUN BLER!


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk* 
Really? It didn't look like FEAR to me.

its penumbra(its a indie game that is really really good, first person like mystery. i played the demo, and it blew me away!


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
its penumbra(its a indie game that is really really good, first person like mystery. i played the demo, and it blew me away!

Hmm, I think I remember holding that game in the store and wondering if it would play nice with Vista64. Needless to say, I never picked it up but those screenies piqued my interest.

Anyone play this on Vista?


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*


Hmm, I think I remember holding that game in the store and wondering if it would play nice with Vista64. Needless to say, I never picked it up but those screenies piqued my interest.

Anyone play this on Vista?


The demo worked with no problems.


----------



## redsunx

Actually, it's "Chronicles Of Riddck: Escape from Butcher Bay.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Took a ss of an actual flash kill today


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redsunx* 
Actually, it's "Chronicles Of Riddck: Escape from Butcher Bay.

O_O looks like penumbra.. but oh well Lol.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Biskitz

When boredom strikes.
The game : Soldier of fortune 2 MP
Screenshot 1:mp_shop2 @ blue flag window with 16 x anisotropic filtering + 8 xS anti-aliasing
Screenshot 2:mp_jor1 @ villa roofs with 16 x anisotropic filtering + 8 xS anti-aliasing


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Took a ss of an actual flash kill today










Such a low resolution. Ack, are those even maxxed out settings?


----------



## TaiDinh

It's like a disease.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

The New 8.4 drivers improved performance with Quake 4 demo. Here is a screenshot and some video:











YouTube - Quake 4 Demo


----------



## Penicilyn

$till LegendaryU2K you're just trying to make everyone here cry aren't you.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penicilyn*


LegendaryU2K you're just trying to make everyone here cry aren't you.


LOL no Quake 4 runs pretty good tho, not the best, but alright for my system specs.


----------



## Marin

How can you play that, the frame rate is so low it hurts just to watch it.


----------



## DeX

Best speed challenge car on the game, I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## shajbot

W00t dex


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

here is my best so far. its my favorite


----------



## gtarmanrob

mm i just started playing Crysis again. my 3870 X2 died so i re-installed my GTX. the GTX is still a little beast ay. might do up some Crysis screens again.


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

Medieval 2: Total War
British Retinue Longbowmen = Best archers in the game, next to Sherwood Archers


----------



## jaclipse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


It's like a disease.











Get that flag in the boat







Just beat that game. Lost some steam in the middle but the last few missions were fun


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sm3gH3ad*


Medieval 2: Total War
British Retinue Longbowmen = Best archers in the game, next to Sherwood Archers










hey dude can i ask, is it worth getting the expansion pack Kingdoms for Medieval:Total War 2?

im looking at getting this game coz i wanna see a 1000+ army battle on screen, but i dont wanna buy one then want the other and spend more, when theres some good deals going on the Gold edition, which has the main game plus Kingdoms.


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


hey dude can i ask, is it worth getting the expansion pack Kingdoms for Medieval:Total War 2?

im looking at getting this game coz i wanna see a 1000+ army battle on screen, but i dont wanna buy one then want the other and spend more, when theres some good deals going on the Gold edition, which has the main game plus Kingdoms.


Unfortunately I don't own the expansion but it seems really cool. Like it adds a bunch of new functions and units and you can conquer the Americas. I'd say if you have the money then why not?
The bundle with the expansion is only $50 on steam
http://www.steampowered.com/v/index....ubId=460&cc=CA
I bought Medieval 2: Total War without the expansion for $66 at "Best"buy







. If you love gigantic fights with thousands of soldiers and you love strategy then get it. The Campaign is extremely fun because you get to conquer the medieval world! You get to build a civilization, manage cities, armies and conquer other civilizations with military might. It has a tremendous amount of features, which makes it worth way more than $50 for it and the expansion.

With my system I can easily max it out, but with thousands upon thousands of guys on my screen it gets a bit laggy when I jerk the camera around, then it settles. This games eats ram, but I'm sure 4gb would take care of the lag.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sm3gH3ad*


Unfortunately I don't own the expansion but it seems really cool. Like it adds a bunch of new functions and units and you can conquer the Americas. I'd say if you have the money then why not?
The bundle with the expansion is only $50 on steam
http://www.steampowered.com/v/index....ubId=460&cc=CA
I bought Medieval 2: Total War without the expansion for $66 at "Best"buy







. If you love gigantic fights with thousands of soldiers and you love strategy then get it. The Campaign is extremely fun because you get to conquer the medieval world! You get to build a civilization, manage cities, armies and conquer other civilizations with military might. It has a tremendous amount of features, which makes it worth way more than $50 for it and the expansion.

With my system I can easily max it out, but with thousands upon thousands of guys on my screen it gets a bit laggy when I jerk the camera around, then it settles. This games eats ram, but I'm sure 4gb would take care of the lag.


awesome, yeah i think i will get the expansion. its actually cheaper than buying each game seperately. i'll get it off ebay though, $50USD is close to $60 AUD, and i can get it for a few dollars more than that off ebay and have a hard copy, so i dont have to download the whole thing









i suck pretty bad at strategy games, but i wanna give them a go and this one seems really cool. i figure i'll get used to it eventually.


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


awesome, yeah i think i will get the expansion. its actually cheaper than buying each game seperately. i'll get it off ebay though, $50USD is close to $60 AUD, and i can get it for a few dollars more than that off ebay and have a hard copy, so i dont have to download the whole thing









i suck pretty bad at strategy games, but i wanna give them a go and this one seems really cool. i figure i'll get used to it eventually.


Sweet! You won't regret looking at thousands of guys killing eachother








Having ranks and ranks of archers shoot looks amazing, especially at night time when you order them to fire flaming arrows. I must admit I'm not really into strategy games, I do pretty good at them but they tend to make my brain hurt. The learning curve on this game is maybe 30 minutes, just complete the tutorial and you'll be good, combat is not to complicated but managing cities in the campaign can be a bit. Another nice feature is seiges, although the A.I isn't too smart. You can get patches though, but they are big, one being 500mb another 600mb. Gunpowder units are cool to use, primitive cannons and muskets, you can feel the rumble zooming in on them firing a volley.

Another picture, taken on medium settings when I had my 7600gt


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha done deal then


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I cant remember if i posted this already......


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Check out my hot ride:









" 1024X768 32bit colors, AA2X, Everything on high, expect for shadows which is off, EAX on, and using DirectX9 Shader Model Level. Game runs between 15-37fps. Might run faster if i turn off AA, but if i can get over 30fps with AA at 2x, well hell i am keeping it on haha "


----------



## Coma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


I cant remember if i posted this already......


Winter Assault was awesome. I wish they'd release more campaign expansions :/


----------



## CorporalAris

Playing GTAIII(Vanilla) while I wait for GTAIV!

Btw, anyone know a way to increase the Draw Distance? It kinda sucks.









Ahh... blowing limbs off with Uzi's... good times.









Cars blow up very easily in the wonderful of GTA. Btw behind the explosion are two more cop cars that end up running me over. They are wicked with those things.









WEEEEIIII!









Huh... never had a police officer FOLLOW me off of a jump...









THEY GANKED ME! It always ends this way...

BTW, I play at 1280x1024, but resized for the forum.


----------



## Esseff

: )


----------



## CorporalAris

Clutter?


----------



## shajbot

That's what she said.


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorporalAris*


Playing GTAIII(Vanilla) while I wait for GTAIV!

Btw, anyone know a way to increase the Draw Distance? It kinda sucks.









Ahh... blowing limbs off with Uzi's... good times.









Cars blow up very easily in the wonderful of GTA. Btw behind the explosion are two more cop cars that end up running me over. They are wicked with those things.









WEEEEIIII!









Huh... never had a police officer FOLLOW me off of a jump...









THEY GANKED ME! It always ends this way...

BTW, I play at 1280x1024, but resized for the forum.


I've been doing the same thing







Just unlocked the second island so far.


----------



## tehmaggot

Offtopic: I have so many fond memories of GTA 3.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehmaggot* 
Offtopic: I have so many fond memories of GTA 3.

haha yeah, same. the modding side of it was so huge.

San Andreas will always remain my favourite though.


----------



## tehmaggot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
haha yeah, same. the modding side of it was so huge.

San Andreas will always remain my favourite though.

Modding is what did it for me mostly, and everybody thought you were amazing if you could fly the Dodo to "ghost town". I used to take round trips of all the people in the MTA server just for fun.


----------



## packardhell1

Here's Flight Simulator X (demo for now). It relaxes me.


----------



## Marin

Crysis (original size 1680x1050)


----------



## KamuiRSX

From Star Wars Galaxies during the Pre-CU days. Just look how many red dots are on my map. Each one of them is another player. It's me vs about 30 of them and I held out until my buffs tanked. I camped them in their own city for about an hour before my mind buff tanked and I couldn't recover mind fast enough. Was definitely a fun time because after they finally killed me...they all started shouting "owned" and I about died laughing. I mean...1 guy camps about 30 of you in your own city killing you over and over again and when you finally kill him, you "owned" him. Still brings a smile.


----------



## NFF

yea everyone knows this scene dont they


----------



## pvp309rcp

Bishoujo Games FTW

















Currently Playing this...


----------



## StarMick




----------



## Champcar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *packardhell1* 
Here's Flight Simulator X (demo for now). It relaxes me.


Whoa, turn on some AA.


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*





























yea everyone knows this scene dont they


Nope, since I got too tired of falling through the floor to actually beat it.


----------



## shajbot




----------



## CrackClocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*


Bishoujo Games FTW

















Currently Playing this...










If she can give birth to a Tommy Gun, I wonder.........


----------



## fatmario




----------



## wigseryc

Quote:










What.The.Fvck.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
What.The.Fvck.

Hentai


----------



## wigseryc

eesh.. not the biggest fan of cartoon porn myself.. but each to their own i spose..

Here's a shot from earlier. 8x6, damn photobucket. Need to get my hosting back up and sorted.


----------



## redsunx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fatmario*


http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/6097/zmdeepthoughtremix0001gm4.jpg


Go away.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## //.DK




----------



## pow3rtr1p

Oh look, more scoreboards...


----------



## Marin




----------



## Skagi

1 link of screenshots









http://www.xfire.com/screenshots/freak40/


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## tenchimuyo93

FlyFF v11









FlyFF v9


----------



## NFF

lol woot flyff


----------



## bashy

some noobs just cant handle their weapons


----------



## JoeUbi

Last time I checked, this was a screenshot thread, not a scoreboard thread.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*




























Ick, I hated that mod. Everyone looked stupid.


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:














David Beckham??


----------



## redsunx

He looks like sex.









Getting ready to infiltrate!


----------



## Unstableiser

Maxed out DX9, plays fine









Shame the glossyness has gone with the JPEGS







A very beautiful game. Love the atmosphere! First seeing Damascus is quite an experiance.


----------



## packardhell1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Champcar* 
Whoa, turn on some AA.

I always thought that AA was a "no-no". I've got it turned off on Catalyst - should I be enabling it? That's pretty much the only game I play.


----------



## Unstableiser

Who ever said it was a bad thing lol?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Me in iraq







, just testing this game out, i will post more later


----------



## sccrfreak342

Picture of Timeshift...i killed this guy and he stayed in this crazy a$$ position, lol


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sccrfreak342* 


Picture of Timeshift...i killed this guy and he stayed in this crazy a$$ position, lol









How many fps do you get in timeshift?


----------



## leimrod




----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*











David Beckham??


Next time, quote my pic instead of just pasting it in.


----------



## jaclipse

I hated those lepers in Assasin's Creed who went out of their way to push you


----------



## shajbot




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

OLDSCHOOL Gaming

















This game is so freaking old, i can't even recored video using fraps with it , i have to use hypercam. Still a great fighting game , from the makers of mortal kombat!


----------



## porschedrifter




----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:



Originally Posted by * LegendaryU2K*


How many fps do you get in timeshift?


I get about an average of 65-70 fps in game with 8x AA and 8xAF at 1280x1024 with my sig card at 775/999 (stays cooler, but can get higher fps with it at 810/1098







). It never dips below 45-50fps in the most intense sequences and fight scenes, and i sometimes get up to 100 fps in easy sequences. Hope that helps


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

COOL







I am going to buy the game next week, been playing the demo for a while. Very fun game indeed







I won't be getting your fps of course, but 15-22 or more with 8.4 + full game is better then nothing until i buy my super computer.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Woo, new weapon skins!


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha nice Assasins Creed pics.

i got two words for annoying drunks and beggars in the game....hidden blade.


----------



## Anth0789

A nice view from up top...Man it was hard climbing this building.


----------



## Marin




----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Esseff*











: )


Holy AddOns!


----------



## grunion

Didn't know a 20 ton tank could do that


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Didn't know a 20 ton tank could do that



















Well sure they can!


----------



## grunion

TOO FUNNY









Good Ole Boys is rolling through my head right now


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Next time, quote my pic instead of just pasting it in.

eesh alright, sorry! Thought it'd be pretty obvious that it was yours seeing as i posted directly after you...


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

cod4

headshot


----------



## Flack88

COH is awsome, that hetzer is a sick tank. Best tank by far is the Tiger II tho for sure, its bloody massive.


----------



## TaiDinh




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

SSHW video and 2 photos i took:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MXgNInqSCo














" Checking their location first "































Btw, i'm still in iraq, the second location......


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## abe_joker

you cant even for AA or AF in Eve...i hate that...


----------



## CorporalAris

Can't you force it?


----------



## abe_joker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
Can't you force it?

nop, it doesnt let you...


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

It let me use both on my X1800..... i just cant do it with HDR on this card.....


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

I can play this game with the following settings and how many fps i get:

Shadows off, 1024x768, Detail Textures and reflection on, High Particle level off, 256MB Optimize on. I get around 24fps when the action is heated up, when just walking around maybe fighting a few bad guys, i get 32-51fps. The game did dip to 10-17fps when in the first level tho, in the club. Overall i can play this game, which is great!


----------



## Unstableiser

What game?


----------



## gtarmanrob

i think its that Infernal game. or Infernus or something


----------



## Marin

OCN TF2, just messing around as an admin... while bored.


----------



## leimrod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LegendaryU2K* 


















I can play this game with the following settings and how many fps i get:

Shadows off, 1024x768, Detail Textures and reflection on, High Particle level off, 256MB Optimize on. I get around 24fps when the action is heated up, when just walking around maybe fighting a few bad guys, i get 32-51fps. The game did dip to 10-17fps when in the first level tho, in the club. Overall i can play this game, which is great!

This game is actually pretty good. What could be better than shooting Monks with bullets lit alight with hellfire. Pity it got so overlooked. The ending is sweet also.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abe_joker* 
nop, it doesnt let you...

Force it in nVidia Control Panel. I can run 16x QSAA on any game, it just doesn't always give me good framerates


----------



## Towik

yup it sucks same whit Titan Quest i can't force AA or any other thing (<)_(>)


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Alright people, i just install some older drivers, Diamond Stealth 8.3 Beta Driver, The name of the device is label as " RV610 94CC ". Diamond Drivers i always trust them and they seem to work better then the Ati drivers. People was saying they are the same as the other 8.3 drivers, but they are not. The Driver file name is AMD 8.3 Beta. Anyway, after playing a powerful game, my fps went up big time. I get around 35-43fps playing this game at the following settings:

1024x768 32bit colors, AAX2, Shadows on low, Grass Level off, Reflections full, View Distance at low. I also ran the game at 1280x1024 with the same fps.




























I'm going to record some demo of this game in a few hours and upload it to youtube, i will post the link later.


----------



## Criswell

Quote:



Originally Posted by * LegendaryU2K*


Alright people, i just install some older drivers, Diamond Stealth 8.3 Beta Driver, The name of the device is label as " RV610 94CC ". Diamond Drivers i always trust them and they seem to work better then the Ati drivers. People was saying they are the same as the other 8.3 drivers, but they are not. The Driver file name is AMD 8.3 Beta. Anyway, after playing a powerful game, my fps went up big time. I get around 35-43fps playing this game at the following settings:

1024x768 32bit colors, AAX2, Shadows on low, Grass Level off, Reflections full, View Distance at low. I also ran the game at 1280x1024 with the same fps.

I'm going to record some demo of this game in a few hours and upload it to youtube, i will post the link later.










What game is that? And is that what you calla powerful game?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

The graphic engine in the game is powerful. The game looks great doesn't it?







I own the xbox version too.

http://www.playlogicgames.com/worldracing2/

It doesn't exactly say what graphic engine is used, but its something cool.

http://games.gamepressure.com/game_info.asp?ID=2831

Check out the video in the bottom right corner.


----------



## Fusion Racing




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Nice designs, what game is that?


----------



## .Style

yah yah yah what game is that dude? looks shexy....

Oh and heres a recent on of mine in Wic:


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LegendaryU2K* 
Nice designs, what game is that?

Race 07 - Paintjobs were done by me


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*


Race 07 - Paintjobs were done by me










hey fusion...do you like racing games?


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


hey fusion...do you like racing games?










Lol do bears :turd: in the woods?


----------



## Nihilist

My NE Priest on WoW.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Who needs AA in these EPIC games, I gonna add some better games in a bleak future...


----------



## TaiDinh

Touhou!!!!!1111111111111 <333333

I play like, everyday. lol


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Touhou!!!!!1111111111111 <333333

I play like, everyday. lol


Yeah I resently completed the Touhou collection by finding a copy of IaMP it's to sad it's not for sale outside JP


----------



## 2long4u

Attachment 72110


----------



## TaiDinh

GDI invasion.


----------



## Marin




----------



## Magikarp

Rise of Nations: Thrones & Patriots,modded by me









http://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ronkz5.jpg


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*





















im so freakin hooked on that game its not even funny. just plain awesome multiplayer madness!!!


----------



## gtarmanrob

^ Vegas 2 ?


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


^ Vegas 2 ?


yup on ut3 engine


----------



## Melcar




----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Warsow was great when i played it.

The End of Underworld chest in GW. We (Guildies adn myself) cleared it tonight.









Yes, that huge skull is a treasure chest....







.


----------



## numlock2.0

LittleFighter 2.5, a mod of LF2 1.9c. It's some weird glitch and the enemies are stuck there in an infinite loop.


----------



## TaiDinh

Ididn't know there are mods for LF2. :O


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Little fighter is a fun little game lol. You should also try out armjoe.

*Miami Vice PC Screenshots, 1024x768 32bit colors, AAX4, I get 48-75fps*


























Plan to record some videos later today


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Hey everyone, i uploaded a video of the game , just a cut scene, gameplay i will post later:

  
 YouTube - Miami Vice PC


----------



## TaiDinh

Just a forth of my Juggernaut army.


----------



## alexisd

Bumpy for more screenshots.Thank's to all.


----------



## -Inferno

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.










Project Reality


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

Il-2 1946, When you break the 1120km/h speed limit







(with a plane from 1946)


----------



## -Inferno




----------



## NrGx




----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
im so freakin hooked on that game its not even funny. just plain awesome multiplayer madness!!!

I would be too if it didnt crash every 30 minutes


----------



## nathris

I minimized it and when out, 3 hours later when I get back...

My guess is they resorted to some kind of cannibalistic society wherein the strong preyed upon the weak and any new arrivals... Sounds like some kind of cheezy horror movie...


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

NEED FOR SPEED: CARBON


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


I minimized it and when out, 3 hours later when I get back...

My guess is they resorted to some kind of cannibalistic society wherein the strong preyed upon the weak and any new arrivals... Sounds like some kind of cheezy horror movie...











I once had like 1,000 guests just wondering around the green grass areas. It took forever to guide them back. ><"


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

The dumbest prison guard to ever exist in a video game. I walked past him about 3 times, even ran past him, but yet he never notice me.


----------



## Vostro

^^ What game is that?


----------



## Inuyasha1771

ROAD RASH 2!!! I love Roadrash 2 and 3







Playing it on a plane on your laptop gets the strangest comments out of whoever has to sit with you.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*


^^ What game is that?


i think its Theme Park or something.

i hated those games, too hard lol. although Vegas - Make it Big was pretty fun.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.dp-BarackObama*


NEED FOR SPEED: CARBON


That Graphic card is killing your PC


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*


^^ What game is that?











http://games.gamepressure.com/game_info.asp?ID=5432

I can play this game at the highest settings at over 60fps. I just had it at 800x600 because i was recording some video, which i plan to upload on my youtube account in my link soon.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inuyasha1771*


ROAD RASH 2!!! I love Roadrash 2 and 3







Playing it on a plane on your laptop gets the strangest comments out of whoever has to sit with you.










cool memories, which emulator are you using to run it?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


That Graphic card is killing your PC


Are you saying that because the game doesn't look all that good in those screenshots, if so, i have to agree. The graphics looks alright, but i wonder how many fps he is getting?


----------



## fived

inferno... what game is that?


----------



## Inuyasha1771

@$till LegendaryU2K - I was using Gens32, I use Kfusion for online play though


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
That Graphic card is killing your PC

haha yeah i know, im in the process of ordering a new one. grocery store salary isn't the best.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.dp-BarackObama* 
haha yeah i know, im in the process of ordering a new one. grocery store salary isn't the best.

Haha a cucumber up your PC, or out a leek in the PC and change the boot sound to loituma levan.


----------



## -Inferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fived*


inferno... what game is that?


S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl


----------



## Manyak

LUFIA!!!


----------



## alexisd

Bumpyyyyyy


----------



## USAFA

I was playing Frontlines: Fuel of War
This is a little glitch...


----------



## l337sft

I want a forza motorsport for PC. I would put my life on hold for it.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Just finish playing fear for the first time, demo. 800x600 , CPU settings at medium, everything else at medium, i get between 35-49fps just walking around , when the action heats up or i go to a high texture area it drops to 19-29 sometimes 30.



















Fun game, wouldn't say its scary tho. Its kinda creepy, but nothing extreme. The graphics looks like sierra games, just with more flash









Oh and i also record a video, going to upload it to youtube soon. Nothing special, just testing it out.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Just finish playing fear for the first time, demo. 800x600 , CPU settings at medium, everything else at medium, i get between 35-49fps just walking around , when the action heats up or i go to a high texture area it drops to 19-29 sometimes 30.



















Fun game,* wouldn't say its scary tho.* Its kinda creepy, but nothing extreme. The graphics looks like sierra games, just with more flash









Oh and i also record a video, going to upload it to youtube soon. Nothing special, just testing it out.


I think that's because you have it on pretty low settings.


----------



## redsunx

She was blond what do you expect?









I couldn't get out so I got bored...


----------



## BlankThis

Soldier Of Fortune 2: Double Helix


----------



## DragonLotus

Some random game on addictinggames.com
The gray line is the path of the ball.









I thought this was funny too:


----------



## andyroo89

http://screenshot.xfire.com/screensh...1ea4c11796.png


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *redsunx*  








She was blond what do you expect?  
Man, Flatout games are hard to put down, i remember playing flatout 2 for 3 hours str






























Alright everyone, here is the video of fear everyone, just testing.

  
 YouTube - Fear PC: Testing


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Man, Flatout games are hard to put down, i remember playing flatout 2 for 3 hours str






























Alright everyone, here is the video of fear everyone, just testing.

YouTube - Fear PC: Testing


I remember this level. It was around 2AM when I playing there. Saw the girl and shot at her while looking around in my room for her. I never checked the two dark rooms though. Got too scared. Climb up the ladder asap. ><


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

LOL, yea thats what i did, i seen this helicopter fly by as i was going up. I'm buying fear tomorrow night for sure. I am about to play the demo again in a few mins







I am glad it runs pretty good on this computer too


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DragonLotus*


Some random game on addictinggames.com
The gray line is the path of the ball.









I thought this was funny too:










I love this game!

Whats better than pro?

Me. Thats what.


----------



## DragonLotus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
I love this game!

Whats better than pro?

Me. Thats what.










That means I'm better than the pro


----------



## nathris

Honestly I don't even care anymore...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

28fps max with juice I. 1024X768 32bit colors, Shader model level 1, no AA, in game video settings, track detail 50/100, shadows off, motion blur off, reflection high, light level medium........I am going to upload 2 videos tomorrow


----------



## Rakukojin




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Creepy ^^^^^, why are you just standing there lol


----------



## l337sft

How is race 07? I wanna get a racing game now. Just to get cars and customize them.


----------



## l337sft




----------



## Mikemoon07

Rsv2


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

^^^^^^^^ Lovely graphics







, how many fraps do you get in that game at say 1024x768 32bit colors?










This game is from Magic BattleGrounds at the intro battle screens, i get 31-48fps at 1280x1024


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Just a forth of my Juggernaut army.











How long did i take to build all of those?


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *x2s3w4*


How long did i take to build all of those?


Not long. 20 minutes or so.

I was using a trainer. Instant build and unlimited money.







I also had 6 war factories building 99 Juggernauts.

Without trainer? Few days. Maybe


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

dammmmmmmmmmmn, thats looks insane, what game is that?


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


dammmmmmmmmmmn, thats looks insane, what game is that?


Command and Conquer 3: Tiberium War.


----------



## l337sft




----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l337sft* 









oh what the? is that game out???


----------



## l337sft

Nahh, its just the demo.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l337sft* 
Nahh, its just the demo.

It's funny how it says, "Press F2 or any button to start."

If ANY button, why did it need to say F2?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
It's funny how it says, "Press F2 or any button to start."

If ANY button, why did it need to say F2?









Better than "Press Alt+F4 To Start"


----------



## l337sft

It says press F2 for a second player.

And it means any button if youre using a controller.

Lmao.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


It says press F2 for a second player.

And it means any button if youre using a controller.

Lmao.






























he's gonna read that and go... awww yeah.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*





























he's gonna read that and go... awww yeah.


awww yeah.



















Dang it! lol


----------



## Xombie

Needless to say, the server crashed shortly after that.


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murlocke*


Better than "Press Alt+F4 To Start"










"Press F10 to switch teams"

and a screenshot...


----------



## Anth0789

38 Kills with one sentry that round...I took the screenshot when it was at 37 right after I got 38 so.


----------



## l337sft

AA doesnt look like its working


----------



## gtarmanrob

that GT2 is HOT man..

did you have AA turned on? coz it could just be the conversion to JPEG that made the edges look jagged.


----------



## l337sft

Yea, i have 4x AA on. I wish there were more cars in the game lol.


----------



## Flack88

Just a few of mine.










Tiger II is great.









Tiger I is also great!


----------



## l337sft

I loved company of heroes. Such a fun game. I like C&C 2 TW better though.


----------



## l337sft




----------



## Firefly

World of Warcraft of coarse.


----------



## darchrow

this is wow!


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Firefly*


World of Warcraft of coarse.











LOL! Reminds me of Narnia.


----------



## Esseff

Must get full game!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*












is that a viper?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


Yea, i have 4x AA on. I wish there were more cars in the game lol.


on my PS3 version i just and bought the new cars. for PC version, i think theres a cheat/hack to unlock them. theres like 10 new cars you can get, and they are all sick.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1 g0t 0wn3d*


is that a viper?


nah i think its a Ford GT


----------



## Cato




----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cato*





What game is that?


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


What game is that?


RL: The Game


----------



## Cato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


What game is that?


Lord of the Rings Online


----------



## The_Rocker

Oh my.... Didn't know it looked like that


----------



## vix

Here's a screenie of one of the games I play...










Others:


----------



## QuickS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cato*





Those graphics look amazing, that water looks extremely realistic.


----------



## Vostro

Is AoC worth getting?


----------



## Cato

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 
Is AoC worth getting?

I cancelled my WoW account when I got in the AoC beta, I was so disapointed I removed the game from my hard drive after getting 3 level 13's in the first phase.

A friend talked me into trying Lotro instead of going back to WoW and that's where I got the above screenshot.


----------



## l337sft

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1 g0t 0wn3d* 
is that a viper?

Nahh, rob was right. Its the Ford GT. I think it maxes out at like 214 STOCK. Very nice car.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vix* 
Here's a screenie of one of the games I play...

Others:










I don't think you have enough games


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
I don't think you have enough games









Yeah a couple more should round the collection off nicely


----------



## l337sft

Haha i suck at this game. Its hard going from NFS to grid.


----------



## Kris88

Im too good


----------



## l337sft




----------



## nepas

this thing needs airbags!!


----------



## l337sft

Does DiRT run nearly as good as GRID?


----------



## Hellisforheroes

well grid uses an enhanced version of the engine so technically dirt should run better, but then again dirt does deal with vegetation almost all the time since its an offroad game and thats a framerate killer. Id say grid should run better!


----------



## Kris88

Grid runs SO much better than dirt. In Dirt I constantly had to deal with slow down. On grid its playable even with the 20 car races.


----------



## l337sft

Damn kris, ive been gone for MONTHS lol, i just started posting again. And you still got your old 7800GT. Time for an upgrade muh man.


----------



## Marin




----------



## Flack88

This is why COH is so great! Tiger II vs Sherman.....Hmmm I wonder....


----------



## Kris88

Lol yea im workin on a upgrade right now


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## KClaisse

<3 eve


----------



## Nihilist

All these huge screenshots, well here's the game I'm playing, and yes that's the actual size of it. It's called microland.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## NCspecV81

*Stalker Clear Skies E3 Demo!*


----------



## l337sft

I didnt know that was out!

Get AA nao.


----------



## NCspecV81

And Another!

I forced max AA in the options, but I'm not sure if it worked.


----------



## l337sft

Where did you get it from?


----------



## l337sft




----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*












Have you beat Brutal mode yet?

It's too hard for me.







Skullzaflare and I even teamed up and we got slaughtered by one Brutal.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## l337sft

Nahh man, its just the demo haha, i suck at that game. Im about to get the full game tomorrow though.


----------



## cgrado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
And Another!

I forced max AA in the options, but I'm not sure if it worked.
PICTURE

LOL @ ejected bullets instead of just shells. Someone needs to work on their models more.


----------



## l337sft

Just played the clear sky demo, and i realised why i stopped playing stalker.

Its too confusing, i never know where to go, and stuff like that.


----------



## Xombie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


*Stalker Clear Skies E3 Demo!*











There's no way it looks _that_ bad...


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xombie*


There's no way it looks _that_ bad...


That's what I thought. Looks worse than the first one.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

First game is Cold War, 1024x768 = 34-47fps
Second Game Nfs = 1024x768 , world detail on high, car detail high, special effects medium, 32bit colors = 30-55 fps


----------



## Melcar




----------



## GibbyGano

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Melcar* 

















ON THE RAINSLICK PRECIPICE OF DARKNESS!!!1111one

Nabbed the demo on PC and XBL last night, one of the most entertaining and humorous games I have played in ages.

Jerry's writing almost made me wet myself.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GibbyGano* 
ON THE RAINSLICK PRECIPICE OF DARKNESS!!!1111one

Nabbed the demo on PC and XBL last night, one of the most entertaining and humorous games I have played in ages.

Jerry's writing almost made me wet myself.


Just wished they had more character customization options, and a way to map controls, and I can't figure out how to take fullscreen screenshots.


----------



## Unstableiser

OMG thanks for bringing this game to light! I love it


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Just tried the demo, very cool FPS Indeed. Shocking, i can run the game at 37-59fps at 1024x768, everything on high or highest , shadows low, shader model levels 2.0 , shader model models 2.0, AAX4. The fps does drop to 19-29 when the action heats up. But overall this game is playable and very fun!


----------



## gtarmanrob

^ what game is it?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
^ what game is it?

http://games.gamepressure.com/game_info.asp?ID=4544

There is also a UberSoldier 2 , but i can't seem to find any accurate any information on the game, release date or anything, only found some video previews.

Oh and btw, the game a special power where you can use a shield to block bullets, i did it in the first screenshot if you notice.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
http://games.gamepressure.com/game_info.asp?ID=4544

There is also a UberSoldier 2 , but i can't seem to find any accurate any information on the game, release date or anything, only found some video previews.

Oh and btw, the game a special power where you can use a shield to block bullets, i did it in the first screenshot if you notice.

ahhh yeah. i had that game. played it once, sold it. sorry, i hated it ay, thought it was rubbish. looks great though, came out around the time of FEAR, was meant to be one of the next best things in terms of FPS graphics, but the game died in the arse before it had a chance.

now they are making a sequel? could be worth a look at least.


----------



## Kris88

YOU CANT BEAT ME. No but really, Can you?


----------



## noobdown

turok


----------



## zacbrain

nhl 2002









Ubersoilder 2(iN SOVIET RUSSIA YOU BURN FIRE)


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobdown* 
turok

lol i forgot that game was coming to PC.

whats it like, is it a crappy port or not too bad?


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## lsclincoln

Bf2.
Anf I couldnt get rid of the nade fast enough to kill the guy in front of me.
I died.


----------



## redsunx

Most hated tank on WIC. Needless to say, I couldn't hold the dam, 'cause of the helicopters.


----------



## grunion

All of my game screenshots look like that














FEAR BTW


----------



## gtarmanrob

^ are you using Fraps?

coz yeah, all my FEAR shots with FRAPS do that too. i only notice it in FEAR though.


----------



## zacbrain

lol i never got that... although what version ya useing? cause one of them had that issue.


----------



## redsunx

The Overlayed FPS counter?


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsclincoln* 
Bf2.
Anf I couldnt get rid of the nade fast enough to kill the guy in front of me.
I died.

I hope you don't play at that resolution?


----------



## Esseff




----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
All of my game screenshots look like that














FEAR BTW










Man, FEAR overdoes shadows a bit much, huh?


----------



## Badie05

OWNING NOOBS FTW


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
lol i forgot that game was coming to PC.

whats it like, is it a crappy port or not too bad?

its not to bad
im using the nostromo te and i find the controls could be better fordward/back/strafe. but i have not tried using the keyboard yet.
also the game takes up alot of space and there is a multiplayer that i have not tried yet


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Badie05* 









OWNING NOOBS FTW









lol you were probably ccamping the whole time


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Scoreboards thread, dood...


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
^ are you using Fraps?

coz yeah, all my FEAR shots with FRAPS do that too. i only notice it in FEAR though.


Nope, no fraps..printscreen.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Nope, no fraps..printscreen.

Print screen does that for all full screen game that I play. FRAPS has always been successful.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
Print screen does that for all full screen game that I play. FRAPS has always been successful.

Only in Vista, yeah?

I can't use Fraps and Riva simultaneously


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Only in Vista, yeah?

I can't use Fraps and Riva simultaneously









I've never tried it on XP, but yes, always on Vista for me.

Are you using RivaTurner for something else than fan control and overclock? I don't know any other feature that it can be used for.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
I've never tried it on XP, but yes, always on Vista for me.

Are you using RivaTurner for something else than fan control and overclock? I don't know any other feature that it can be used for.


OSD


----------



## grunion

DP FTW








Got it working








So I reinstalled FEAR, haven't played in a long time.
Question, Do you Nvidia boys have the lens flare effect?
I don't remember seeing it with my green cards.


----------



## dskina




----------



## pow3rtr1p

Dskina, that picture is awesome. He is not having a fun birthday party.


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
Dskina, that picture is awesome. He is not having a fun birthday party.

I love those servers. You expect to see guts and body parts, but then POP!! confetti and baloons


----------



## Mootsfox




----------



## 1RonMan




----------



## l337sft

AA

Get some.


----------



## Esseff

More bodies please






















































Spoiler ^


----------



## redsunx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r260/mootsfox/Untitled-25.jpg?t=1211787809

Do not go right! There's like 2 heavies, and like 40 medium tanks.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

I'm bored , and well installing Grid the demo is taking a while, so i just thought i would post 2 shots of something.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1RonMan*












What game is that, looks fun.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

OMGGGGGGGGG I can play it......This game is intense, is this really how iraq is over there?
If so, much respect for sure........ I will post video and 2 more snaps soon after i get done playing haha, this game is fun









Edit: Just took another snap..... You can use tab+alt and the game never crashes.
And wow again, i have been playing this game for 18 mins or so and my temps are at 42c.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
OMGGGGGGGGG I can play it......This game is intense, is this really how iraq is over there?

It's a game lol. Good old Oblvion pics to come if these mods all go on OK this time!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

LOL yea i figure its not that crazy over there. I was just wondering. This game is crazy tho. I am in the demo level now, and its like 4-5 bad guys on the second floor, we went up stairs , i put on my nightvision, which looks very cool btw and blast them off the second floor , funny as hell.

I'm recording some video now









peace


----------



## Unstableiser

Well, it's crazy in some ways, for sure. Some things you can see over there certainly are not for the weak... Sorry for going off-topic








Hey Legendary, you should try Oblivion on your rig


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Do you have a demo to that game, because i just look over at fileplanet, but didn't see nothing but mods for the game.










Alright here is the lowdown with COD4. The 2 videos which i plan to upload is running slower then normal. Fraps decreases the fps about -5. I can run the game at a total of 18fps, 24fps only in inclose areas. Outside when there are alot of special effects flying around + shooting, the game drops to 13-16. So its playable , good enough for me.









Anyways, i plan to upload 4 videos in a few mins, check them out soon.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I do not believe there is a demo for oblivion.


----------



## Steeveeo

Well, I dont have any good static screenshots...

So I'll post the videos of my favorite game stuff! (Which is basically thousands of screenshots set to sound, right?)

I give you, Battlezone 2, with my NUKE MOD!

  
 YouTube - Battlezone 2 (BZ2) Nuclear Attack  



 
 (Scion (alien) Version)

Beware, I have nuclear weapons!


----------



## Arganius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Do you have a demo to that game, because i just look over at fileplanet, but didn't see nothing but mods for the game.










Alright here is the lowdown with COD4. The 2 videos which i plan to upload is running slower then normal. Fraps decreases the fps about -5. I can run the game at a total of 18fps, 24fps only in inclose areas. Outside when there are alot of special effects flying around + shooting, the game drops to 13-16. So its playable , good enough for me.









Anyways, i plan to upload 4 videos in a few mins, check them out soon.


IMO 13-16 fps is FAR from playable. 18 fps is also far from playable. It would lag way to much. Seriously. Legendary. Build yourself a whole new computer.


----------



## 1RonMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
What game is that, looks fun.










X-Men(TM) Legends 2


----------



## Marin

Dude... you butchered CoD4.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

I just uploaded 2 videos


YouTube - Call of Duty 4: Visiontek 2400 PCI






YouTube - COD4: P3/600MHZ GamePlay





I had the settings at 800x600 some settings on medium. I get between 13-24fps total. But fraps slowed down the game big time, but it is playable at 13-24fps for me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1RonMan* 
X-Men(TM) Legends 2

Looks cool , hope you enjoy the xbox game justice league


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Do you have a demo to that game, because i just look over at fileplanet, but didn't see nothing but mods for the game.

pics edited out to save space*****

Alright here is the lowdown with COD4. The 2 videos which i plan to upload is running slower then normal. Fraps decreases the fps about -5. I can run the game at a total of 18fps, 24fps only in inclose areas. Outside when there are alot of special effects flying around + shooting, the game drops to 13-16. So its playable , good enough for me.









Anyways, i plan to upload 4 videos in a few mins, check them out soon.

Alright, now I *REALLY* call you out on your BS man. I've tried to install COD4 onto an older computer already that was WAY better in the GPU depertment and RAM department than what the minimum requirements were. The CPU was an Athlon XP series.....and it would NOT even install the game because the CPU didn't support certain instruction sets. Nice try.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Alright, now I *REALLY* call you out on your BS man. I've tried to install COD4 onto an older computer already that was WAY better in the GPU depertment and RAM department than what the minimum requirements were. The CPU was an Athlon XP series.....and it would NOT even install the game because the CPU didn't support certain instruction sets. Nice try.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Alright, now I *REALLY* call you out on your BS man. I've tried to install COD4 onto an older computer already that was WAY better in the GPU depertment and RAM department than what the minimum requirements were. The CPU was an Athlon XP series.....and it would NOT even install the game because the CPU didn't support certain instruction sets. Nice try.

Oh here we go again, i will post 2 more videos tomorrow, plus pictures of me playing in window mode. I didn't check, but i think it has a option for window mode. Look for the videos and pictures sometime tomorrow. I am downloading 4 demos right now to test out tomorrow.

Call of duty 4 again, Painkiller Overdose ( just wanted to see does it work, because the full version don't ) , Lost planet DX9 AND DX10, Half life 2.










Btw, i really hate fileplanet for downloading demos. 3dgamers layout was less confusing


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Oh here we go again, i will post 2 more videos tomorrow, plus pictures of me playing in window mode. I didn't check, but i think it has a option for window mode. Look for the videos and pictures sometime tomorrow. I am downloading 4 demos right now to test out tomorrow.

Call of duty 4 again, Painkiller Overdose ( just wanted to see does it work, because the full version don't ) , Lost planet DX9 AND DX10, Half life 2.










Btw, i really hate fileplanet for downloading demos. 3dgamers layout was less confusing

I am not trying to say anything against you personally here. I'm just saying, I attempting to install COD4 on my older rig :

Athlon XP 2000+ @ 2.3GHz
1GB Kingston HyperX DDR 400
BFG 7800GS OC (AGP)

And it wouldn't even INSTALL COD4 onto that machine, spitting out some sort of error about certain instructions weren't compatible, so it couldn't continue. I just did this a few weeks ago, and gave up...I was hoping to have a guest gamer for COD4 times. So from that right there, I know FOR A FACT that COD4 WILL NOT install with a Pentium 3 in a machine, even if everything else is above minimum requirements.

And dude, seriously.....18FPS is NOT playable! Quit saying it is. It's perfectly fine if you enjoy slideshows.

And not to mention the *CPU* load that it requires to make a FRAPS video....c'mon man. I'm not stupid.


----------



## TnB= Gir

I wonder why no one has pointed out that legendary is running all that on a 90w psu. I don't think so.


----------



## Tomus




----------



## nepas

errrr why are you bothering with lost planet dx10???
YOU DONT AND CANNOT HAVE VISTA ON THAT P3 so no dx10


----------



## Namrac

Tomus, that first pic is simply stunning.


----------



## OpticWaves

Here is one of the better videos I play a supporting role in. I made one for RYL but I don't have it hosted atm.

If you've never played Shadowbane (old MMORPG ), the green dots on the minimap are us, the blue dots are them, and we are offensive. My gaming name is Sabbath I'm in and out of the picture with blue and white Crests, I play with a 12 yr old guild called Lords of Death. This was made about 4 yrs ago. We are tearing down the city of one of our biggest

Not Work Safe !! Some language may be offensive.

Disturbing

Heres a couple more. .

  
 Intro  <!-- AME - Windows Media --> 



 
LoD Zergs


----------



## QuickS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tomus*




























Is that Guild Wars 2?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QuickS*


Is that Guild Wars 2?


No, that is GW:EotN. looks liek thta for me too.









*EDIT* I thought i had a hard time running CoD4...


----------



## Tomus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Tomus, that first pic is simply stunning.

Thx, when i'll turn on my old pc again i'll copy more screens and post some here. : )


----------



## PROBN4LYFE




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Beautiful shot









1280x1024, everything set on high, expect for shadows, Multisample anti-aliasing at 8X....Getting around 31-56fps max.......


----------



## Boris4ka

Couldn't find the scoreboard pics only thread, so I'll just post it here.

I bought the game 4 days ago and have 9 hours of gameplay. Just now was the first time I came out on top on a full server







Also got a 17 kill streak


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

9 hours? WOW, couldn't play any game for that long. My GPU might heat up to 70c or something. Good to see that you are doing good in the game




















NFS Carbon, just tried out the demo. Um yea, this game runs terrible on my computer. At first i stated out at:

1024x768, AAX2, World details at medium, shader level at medium, everything else on low. I got 9fps total racing, so did i change the settings at 800x600 , NOAA, everything set on low, expect for shaders which was on high, i get 5fps.

NFS games sucks anyway, i was just testing it out.....


----------



## Blowie

undergournd 1 and 2 rocked ! after that it sucked big time...


----------



## pioneerisloud

So let me get this straight, you can run Crysis, COD4, and other BRAND NEW games that are very recently released....but you STRUGGLE to play a 3 year old game? Something is STILL sounding fishy here.


----------



## Esseff




----------



## pow3rtr1p

Check my sig for the Scoreboards thread. At least you kind of tried, lol.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

i havnt taken any screenshots in a LONG time.

This ones a few weeks old though......


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blowie*


undergournd 1 and 2 rocked ! after that it sucked big time...


Nah, i would stay NFS1(3DO and saturn version only) , NFSiise, NFS3, nfs4, nfs PU and hot pursuit 2 were the last great ones. I am never buying another NFS game from ea until they go back to its main roots.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OpticWaves*


Intro

LoD Zergs


Can i still download the game and play it?
Looks fun!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


So let me get this straight, you can run Crysis, COD4, and other BRAND NEW games that are very recently released....but you STRUGGLE to play a 3 year old game? Something is STILL sounding fishy here.










No, i can get crysis to run, but i still cant play it at good fps. The game is unplayable. COD4 i can play, yes. But hey 3 year or not, some games are just like that. And besides EA sports games has always been a struggle on my computer for some reason.


----------



## l337sft

Mass effect anyone?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Never played Mass Effect, sorry.


----------



## Boris4ka

What game is that ^^^?


----------



## adam144




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boris4ka* 
What game is that ^^^?

http://games.gamepressure.com/game_info.asp?ID=8770








I have the whole collection of the alarm cobra games, expect for 2 rare ones, which is kinda impossible to find within the united states.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boris4ka*


What game is that ^^^?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


http://games.gamepressure.com/game_info.asp?ID=8770








I have the whole collection of the alarm cobra games, expect for 2 rare ones, which is kinda impossible to find within the united states.


i think he meant the picture of the warrior looking dude with the dragon that looks like its taking a bite out of his arse.


----------



## Fatal05




----------



## gtarmanrob

^

what the hell dude? those CS models/skins are awesome. where'd you get that?

is that a variation of the M4 of the krieg? looks sick.


----------



## Fatal05

The models are server side for the zombie mod server I sometimes play at.









I got the weapon skins off of fpsbanana.com. The gun in the fist shot is a M16 skin for the AUG....but it still uses the default sound :/

Oh, and the last picture is just plain jane Half Life 2. I just thought the shot was kinda cool.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fatal05* 
The models are server side for the zombie mod server I sometimes play at.









I got the weapon skins off of fpsbanana.com. The gun in the fist shot is a M16 skin for the AUG....but it still uses the default sound :/

Oh, and the last picture is just plain jane Half Life 2. I just thought the shot was kinda cool.

awesome, cheers.

need some weapon skins, im bored with the default ones. actually bored with CS, but hey, its fun to join and piss ppl off


----------



## alexisd

More pic's anyone,keep bumping this nice thread.Thank's to all the active posters.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Actually, rob, reskinning CS:S makes it feel like a whole new game, and I'm not just saying that. I was bored with CS, I skinned everything, and I played for another 3 months or so, because it felt fresh again. Be sure to skin the characters, maps, and hands in addition to all of the weapons so it feels brand-spanking new.


----------



## l337sft

Im installing mass effect as we speak. Someone post some big mass effect screenies. I want to know what im in store for.


----------



## UkGouki

Grid PC :-D


----------



## youngmoney

yeahhhhh


----------



## Criswell

*Leading the troops.*


----------



## i_ame_killer_2




----------



## P?P?!

Gears FTW


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Hooray for the Unreal 3 Engine


----------



## QSS-5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Criswell*


*Leading the troops.*












AGE OF CONAN?


----------



## se7en56

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fatal05*












GAH that's my least favorite area!


----------



## QSS-5




----------



## Esseff




----------



## wire

Was power leveling a kid in 2Moons. Lolz. I love this game.


----------



## jaclipse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QSS-5* 


Bio rifle ftw!


----------



## l337sft

Mass effect maxed


----------



## Clox

*Rainbow Six Vegas 2, how cool..... A shark! I'm a shark nut!*


----------



## l337sft

Combat arms closed beta. Its actually not that bad, lots of cool features. And runs above 250fps at all times haha maxed with 8xAA


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

OMG my 2400 HD PRO couldn't run Tomb Raider Legend, the game wouldn't even load up. But shocking it runs between 18-38fps at 1024x768 AAX2, Reflections on, Detail Textures on, everything else off on my 3dfuzion FX5500.

















Man, i love my FX550 card, i never had any problems with it


----------



## GaarBear

Quote:





















Pop Kart!! x3


----------



## dskina




----------



## KClaisse

Lolz, im not that great of a race driver, but I love the genre anyway.


----------



## tat2monsta

how you take screenies of grid.. tryed prt scrn and pasiting new image in painter9 but i just get a black page?


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tat2monsta*


how you take screenies of grid.. tryed prt scrn and pasiting new image in painter9 but i just get a black page?


use xfire and have it switched on it should pick up grid and has hot keys for screen shots i just done prtscn and ctrl+v in paint by alt tabbing out of the game :-/


----------



## KClaisse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tat2monsta*


how you take screenies of grid.. tryed prt scrn and pasiting new image in painter9 but i just get a black page?


I also noticed the prt scr problem. FRAPS seems to work fine though.


----------



## tat2monsta

cheers guys


----------



## -Inferno




----------



## Cataclysmo

^
****in great game too bad i couldnt get too far in it lol. Believe it or not but my 8600 256 only got like 30 fps on medium settings lol. I ordered my 8800 friday though so soon as that comes in i might start stalker again


----------



## go4life

Inferno, is it stalker you got there?


----------



## -Inferno

Yup =)

It's an OK game, I don't like it that much.
But it was only $20


----------



## go4life

heheh... Well tried it myself when it came out







very strange game I must say







lots of bugs to, when I played it on my old 7900gtx


----------



## Vostro

Playing as Spy the whole round...


----------



## Penicilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*


Playing as Spy the whole round...











No scoreboard screenshots, there's another thread for just that.


----------



## unknownSCL




----------



## -Inferno




----------



## QuickS




----------



## Clox




----------



## Flack88

Those GFX in Mass Effect look miles better than the 360.....No surprise. I cant condone buying it tho as have it on 360 already.









Good to see 'Rex' as happy as ever.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

MMM-Ass Effect^^
Inferno you cheat on stalker


----------



## Esseff




----------



## sublime0

^^ Sexy!


----------



## Esseff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sublime0*


^^ Sexy!










Female dwarfs are gross. I just happened to come back from AFK and saw IT sitting in front of me.

Had to give it the face hump.


----------



## Cataclysmo

dude i wanna get mass effect so ****in bad. soon as my 8800 comes in ><

should be tomorrow


----------



## DeX

Grand Chase

Yes yes i know.... my dragon knight is smexy.


----------



## Esseff




----------



## -Inferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


MMM-Ass Effect^^
Inferno you cheat on stalker










yeah I do, i started because, i was doing the level where you are in the tunnel with that monster, and i could never seem to kill him. So I got a trainer.

I must of kept it on for an hour, got a bunch of cool guns, and now I have like 6, but If i take the trainer off, I can't walk, and I love my guns









Also, the game is ridiculously hard. I'm so bad at it.
The guns kind of piss me off too, the accuracy is terrible.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Inferno*


yeah I do, i started because, i was doing the level where you are in the tunnel with that monster, and i could never seem to kill him. So I got a trainer.

I must of kept it on for an hour, got a bunch of cool guns, and now I have like 6, but If i take the trainer off, I can't walk, and I love my guns









Also, the game is ridiculously hard. I'm so bad at it.
The guns kind of piss me off too, the accuracy is terrible.


And one HS on you and you're dead... some realism in game that shouldn't be there IMO








The sound in that game ruins it though


----------



## Darkwaddi

I'm playing
Crysis
Call of duty 4

I'm sick of crysis







hackers


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Hey guys, first time playing Unreal 2. Had it sitting around in my lovely jewel case since late 2006, just finally got around to playing it:











Video settings at: 1280x1024 32bit colors, everything on high. = 32-56fps total. May drop to 19 if there are alot of enemies on the screen. This game is amazing to look at tho and i love the storyline and speech.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

i remember that game. i have to say that i was disappointed with it. the story was a little shallow and it was basically a rip-off of quake. but the graphics were nice at the time!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Sorry for the Huge Pics, AND JPG sucks...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Amazing shots from Crysis, those screenshots looks amazing. You playing the game at 1600x1200, how many fps you getting?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Amazing shots from Crysis, those screenshots looks amazing. You playing the game at 1600x1200, how many fps you getting?



Im getting 30-40ish, Theres this one Ice level after the alien area, and I get 20-25 on that (Sometimes as low as 14). And yea I play it at 1600x1200, No AA with everything on High.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Man, before i install the crysis demo again, i should install farcry and see how it runs on my computer. I never tried it, i have it just sitting here, but never played it.

But [FDG]Explosion, you might get more fps in the ice level if you put everything on medium, might lose some Quality, but not too much. Thats pretty good tho, but i can see that Crysis is a powerful game.


----------



## go4life

I love crysis







now that I got 8800gt in sli I can run everything on high + texture and shader on very high







at least on the first level at 1280x1024







no AA though


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Just tried out the newest TR game, getting around 44fps, drops to 29 when coming in contact with the wallfall in the first level.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*





Just tried out the newest TR game, getting around 44fps, drops to 29 when coming in contact with the wallfall in the first level.


great game


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Yes. The best thing about the TR games are the music. I own TR 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, and this week i am buying TR 7 and 8.


----------



## TaiDinh

I like the Mansion game you get to play in TR. I've only played two TR games. The Anny one and the old TR where when you're in the Mansion, your scary butler strangely follows you everywhere.

Is the mansion in every TR game?


----------



## JoeUbi

DoD: Source Beta.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

ahh i never bought DOD in the end. kinda had too many WWII games to want to buy it. is it worth getting when i already have all the COD/MOH games?


----------



## QuickS

WTH you sure that isn't a Crysis mod?


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


ahh i never bought DOD in the end. kinda had too many WWII games to want to buy it. is it worth getting when i already have all the COD/MOH games?


Coming from a person, whose owned all the MOH games and played the Medal of Honor: AA/SH since they were out, I have to say I recommend it fully. It's simply awesome and is alot more fun than the plain DM of both. And no it's not a Crysis mod, it's just a very good looking game. Runs well too.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


i remember that game. i have to say that i was disappointed with it. the story was a little shallow and it was basically a rip-off of quake. but the graphics were nice at the time!


yeah definitely, Unreal 2 was a huge let down. me and my mate finished it at his hiouse, coz at the time i had a GeForce MX440 that could barely run it. was a very boring game.

they really need to make another story driven Unreal game. dunno where they could take it really...i spose the Tournament games are kinda story driven. in their own way.


----------



## alexisd

More mass efect pic's?


----------



## P?P?!

Shadowrun on pc!.. its better looking on here than on my 360


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
Is the mansion in every TR game?

The lastest TR game i own is the angel of darkness, but i don't recall seeing it there.

*Terror Strike: Close-Quarters Combat*










Just install one of the best FPS games around, its like like Rainbow 6, but less strategy. Its only 4.99, so you guys better buy it when you can. I bought my copy couple days ago.


----------



## TaiDinh

^

What game? Is there co-op?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Just took these seconds go, you can tab+ctrl+alt easy with crysis

















" 22fps just walking around doing jack nothing , 800x600 everything on low, material and shader level on medium. "

Just messing around before i uninstall this the demo lol for good on this rig


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
^

What game? Is there co-op?









http://www.ebgames.com/Catalog/Produ...oduct_id=65779

Go pick it up tomorrow, i don't think there is a demo. Its only 4.99, and its real too. I will be recording 3 videos of me playing the game later today/tonight. But don't look for them until sometime tomorrow, say mid-night.

It has multiplayer, but no gamespy servers which is a flaw, but oh well.

Peace


----------



## porschedrifter




----------



## QuickS

You should seriously try out STALKER and CS 1.6 on your rig still legendary.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *porschedrifter* 
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d180/porschedrifter/Image1-13.jpg









thats super old school hahaahah. And btw why do have so many programs running, you have like 10programs running, plus i see BF2 running? Your computer can handle all of that


----------



## porschedrifter

I normally have that many progs running. Crysis plays fine maxed out like that too.

4gb ram and 3.3ghz processor works good for me


----------



## Tomus




----------



## [FDG]Explosion

You guys want me re-sizing these from now on?

Im addicted to crysis since i got my new hardware, dout it will last though...


----------



## Cataclysmo

If my 8800gt comes in today ill toke up then take some SS of some games. I hope it comes in. I ordered it off newegg friday ><


----------



## Esseff

MESSY!


----------



## sugarton

About time some DoD got up in this thread.


----------



## Esseff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sugarton*


About time some DoD got up in this thread.


----------



## Kirgan

Is that DOD:S beta?


----------



## QuickS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Esseff*











MESSY!


That SS almost looks photo realistic.


----------



## Esseff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirgan* 
Is that DOD:S beta?

No







Just normal DOD Source


----------



## GibbyGano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QuickS*


That SS almost looks photo realistic.


That, my friend, is not SS. It's Wehrmacht Heer.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GibbyGano*


That, my friend, is not SS. It's Wehrmacht Heer.


i think he means screen shot?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GibbyGano* 
That, my friend, is not SS. It's Wehrmacht Heer.

i think he meant, Screen Shot. lol.

anyways, DoD: Source screens, bring more on. awesome game. makes me wanna play it just looking at those pics.


----------



## GibbyGano

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
i think he meant, Screen Shot. lol.

anyways, DoD: Source screens, bring more on. awesome game. makes me wanna play it just looking at those pics.

Rofl. My bad.

Thought he was trying to say there were Waffen-SS in DOD.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GibbyGano* 
Rofl. My bad.

Thought he was trying to say there were Waffen-SS in DOD.











i think it was just a funny coincidence that he used SS for screenshot, and the picture contained a German soldier.


----------



## Hanjin




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

" Doom 3 killer , 800x600 everything on high - 25-32fps " Its the only game which i play at 800x600, with everything on high, which is alright.







Game is called Alpha Prime


























This second photo is when i use a special effect , while killing those nasty robots, plus shooting a gas leak, which cause a explosive.


----------



## eRazorzEDGE

lil cod4...




2142...




pro street...



good times, good times


----------



## CorporalAris

Stop posting pics of Scoreboards. There is a separate thread for those.


----------



## P?P?!

I could have sworn this thread said "1 Screenshot of your games." Why are you guys posting so many?, chill ...


----------



## Esseff

More!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!*


I could have sworn this thread said "1 Screenshot of your games." Why are you guys posting so many?, chill ...


"1 screenshot" stopped happening a long time ago lol.

plus, you know people are just gonna post 1 screen per post instead, if they get carried away. better to have them cram 4 or 5 into a single post.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

I notice that too, but didn't really pay it no mind. I will start posting one screenshot tho, and maybe a video, like this one:

  
 YouTube - Alpha Prime: GamePlay 1  



 
 Its lagging, because i had every visual effect on high. But still good.


----------



## eRazorzEDGE

u ppl get all anal over 1 thread's title, learn 2 let ****e go or ur butthole will fall out


----------



## s0nniez

Mass Effect

I was creating my character and then all of a sudden, I notice Jet Li (without hair and a battle scar)

Looks like him a bit


----------



## Vostro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eRazorzEDGE*


u ppl get all anal over 1 thread's title, learn 2 let ****e go or ur butthole will fall out










Agree, not sure why everyone gets upset over more than one screenshot. Its a screenshot thread. People come here to see screenshots, so if someone posts more than one screenshot we all win!


----------



## Hanjin




----------



## Flack88

Far cry was awsome!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flack88*


Far cry was awsome!


Trying to get it to work on a Laptop with a Radeon 7000IGP was not...








(Tis all I had when it came out)


----------



## go4life

Far Cry was fun when it came out, but now its not fun at all


----------



## Arganius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Far Cry was fun when it came out, but now its not fun at all









I STILL play farcry


----------



## Cataclysmo

CoD4 Maxed =D


----------



## Esseff




----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo* 
CoD4 Maxed =D

Your aspect ratio is off a bit there.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Your aspect ratio is off a bit there.

not if ya want moar fps


----------



## Cataclysmo

For some reason the screeny looks like **** but w/e

looks good in game =D

getting 60 - 90 fps


----------



## bobcool

I made a HDR version of this










any more contrast and the sky gets all messed.


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Hey bobcool what game is that and is there a demo?


----------



## kevg73

thats need for speed most wanted... look at the license plate. great game


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

I couldn't play that game on my computer using that dumb 2400 pci card, i wonder will it work using the cool 6200 oc card which i am back to using. I will download the demo tonight and post results tomorrow:

Oh and


----------



## QuickS

Graphics look a tad better than cs 1.6. Very nice!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Its a fun game, but hard. You can buy it at gamestop for 4.99 dvd box. It is alot of fun tho, but be warned, no save spots or health within levels. And guess what, for once in a very long time, your squad actually kicks butt. You can order them to bust down doors and take out every bad guy, they actually do work lol.

If you notice in the screenshot, all of us are near death. 
Here is a game review:
http://www.gamespot.com/pc/adventure...?mode=gsreview

Not a very good score, but i think its best to play a game yourself instead of listening to other people's opinions.


----------



## Esseff

More DoD


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I really liek shiny blue thingies, so here -


----------



## porschedrifter




----------



## Esseff

@Porshedrifter: Is that BF2 SS from a private server?


----------



## fatmario

Quote:


Originally Posted by *porschedrifter* 

















how u get so many jets?


----------



## grunion

I was wondering why they named this level War Pig.


----------



## gtarmanrob

^ lol. nice find, didnt notice that before.


----------



## QSS-5

just got hit!!


----------



## QSS-5

nice tattoo


----------



## QSS-5




----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## gtarmanrob

i dont care what ppl say about it, Crysis definitely is awesome. i mean, look at it.


----------



## QSS-5




----------



## l337sft

I agree, even though i played through crysis on my old PD805, 1gig of PC3200 ram, and my current card.

I still enjoyed it SOOOOOO much.

I have yet to install it and play it again with all the patches and my new processor and RAM.


----------



## grunion

*.*6 fps


----------



## l337sft

How? Haha, ive never gotten below like 60 in CoD4 maxed.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


*.*6 fps










LIES!


----------



## l337sft




----------



## Esseff




----------



## dskina

I've never tried to see what exactly my pc can do (I don't game as much as I used to), so I ran Oblivion on all high with 6xAA. I get at least 30fps, outdoors during the daytime, and 18fps outdoors at night.

What do you guys think?


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Is that the new Devil May Cry game? ^^^


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

That it would be!


----------



## l337sft

Yes, it is, and its really cool, and fun, and runs REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY well.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I hate how they went the MGS2 aproach and you dont play Dante anymore....


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Maybe you get to use Dante later, or use Dante before this game.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## P?P?!




----------



## l337sft

Gears of war is a VERY fun game online, too bad my one gig of ram is broken so i cant play it at the moment.


----------



## Cataclysmo

What do you do to get the best quality when taking screenshots? whenever i take one it looks like ****


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


Maybe you get to use Dante later, or use Dante before this game.


yeah pretty sure the PS3 players said later one, you do play as Dante. this is just adding a new spin on the story. Im pretty sure the guy you play is an enemy of Dante, cant remember if thats true or not.


----------



## Metal425

Small screenshot of crysis running on my rig on high...









Another one...


----------



## porschedrifter

All maxed


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

*hey, porschedrifter, what game is that? looks really good*

Wonderful, my 6200 can run NFS most wanted at 1024x768 AAX2, 50% of everything on low, world detail at medium, reflections on, and reflections level at medium and i still get 29fps racing. Drops to 18-21 when its more cars on the tracks.










Resize screenshot to 800x600. Took the snap at 1024x768 everything on on low, no AAX2. I might have to buy this game, i thought after hot pursuit NFS games sucks, but man most wanted is fun


----------



## porschedrifter

It's Racedriver: GRID

Amazing graphics and pretty good gameplay, I'm very happy with this title since I miss Gran Turismo so much and not buying a PS3 (yet) This humbles me because it's probably one of the best looking street racers/drift games ever made for PC


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *porschedrifter*


It's Racedriver: GRID

Amazing graphics and pretty good gameplay, I'm very happy with this title since I miss Gran Turismo so much and not buying a PS3 (yet) This humbles me because it's probably one of the best looking street racers/drift games ever made for PC


totally agreed i love grid i think i posted it a few pages back but just in case i didnt>


----------



## Coma

The Mass Effect vision (screenshots)
http://rapidshare.com/files/120474830/visions.rar.html


----------



## BittenReaper

Hehe, I feel oldschool.








Gotta admit though, even with everything maxed the game is starting to lose it's eye-candy-like sparkle =/


----------



## grunion

Force some AA man, them jaggies are dangerous..put an eye out.


----------



## Namrac

And look into Fearfactory's hires textures, they make it even more beautiful.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *porschedrifter*


It's Racedriver: GRID

Amazing graphics and pretty good gameplay, I'm very happy with this title since I miss Gran Turismo so much and not buying a PS3 (yet) This humbles me because it's probably one of the best looking street racers/drift games ever made for PC


No wonder the game wouldn't even load up on my computer haha, the game looks stunning.


----------



## Cataclysmo

Wow GRID looks so nice. Too bad racing games are boring to me =(


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

First time trying out far cry ever, so i downloaded the demo. Resize the photo to 1024x768









Video settings = 1280x1024 , everything on high or highest, AAX4, advanced options everything on high = 20-30fps. Not bad, but when i do play this game( i own the full version too ) i will take off AA and keep the settings at 1024x768.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Nice, but it dont look like its running right at all.


----------



## porschedrifter




----------



## bwoasis

Age of Conan

my level 18 Necromancer


----------



## porschedrifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fatmario*


how u get so many jets?


AIX mod and the server was set to instant spawn for vehicles and jets so we just kept moving them up until it filled up and then the server started lagging so we blew all of them up....


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Cataclysmo

Owned her


----------



## Esseff




----------



## Xombie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


I've never tried to see what exactly my pc can do (I don't game as much as I used to), so I ran Oblivion on all high with 6xAA. I get at least 30fps, outdoors during the daytime, and 18fps outdoors at night.

What do you guys think?







Ya, I loved the lush environments in that game.


----------



## zacbrain




----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Force some AA man, them jaggies are dangerous..put an eye out.

It's all the way up, everything is.. I think it's just cause I've got it stretched to 1920x1200. I'm downloading the FakeFactory Cinematic pack right now though, we'll see how that works


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BittenReaper* 
It's all the way up, everything is.. I think it's just cause I've got it stretched to 1920x1200. I'm downloading the FakeFactory Cinematic pack right now though, we'll see how that works










Having AA set to 6x in HL2 adn EP 1 is like setting it to 0, its broken. Use 4x until you get fake factory working.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion* 
Having AA set to 6x in HL2 adn EP 1 is like setting it to 0, its broken. Use 4x until you get fake factory working.

Forcing it in CCC or the NVCP works.


----------



## Anth0789

Big Damage!


----------



## Outcasst

Badass track.


----------



## Blowie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *porschedrifter* 

























cool a toyota soarer









any 350Z in the game?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blowie*


cool a toyota soarer









any 350Z in the game?


Yes there is a 350z in game.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Nice screenshots everyone.







Grid and Age of Conan looks awesome







Age of Conan really looks good in that screenshot, love the reflections on the water.


----------



## blade007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


Atm, Street Fighter Alpha 3.











urgh; how do ppl do that, i always see ppl playing super nintendo and sega genisis games on the computer at school


----------



## Licht

Thats before 1.50, now i can run native 1440x900.


----------



## blade007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Licht*











Thats before 1.50, now i can run native 1440x900.


what game is that battlefiedl 2142?


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blade007*


what game is that battlefiedl 2142?


yep


----------



## Licht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blade007*


what game is that battlefiedl 2142?


The one and only.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blade007*


urgh; how do ppl do that, i always see ppl playing super nintendo and sega genisis games on the computer at school


haha its emulation of arcade games.


----------



## blade007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


haha its emulation of arcade games.


how do u do it?


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blade007*


how do u do it?


IM me


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Hell gate on my 6200 256MB oc, 1024X768, low settings, render 9x.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## Cataclysmo

CoD4 once again. Resized to 1280x1024


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Fun shooter, fun missions, great graphics if you video card can handle it. It kinda struggles on my 6200, so i have to run the game with everything on medium, 1280x1024, shadows off.

http://games.gamepressure.com/game_info.asp?id=2505


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

It's what happens when you alt-tab during a 700 person queue.







Btw the Tabard is epic. Don't hate.


----------



## Cataclysmo

Just got mass effect and played for 4 or 5 hours straight!!! I haven't done that with any game in a LONG time. Wow this game is AMAZING. I wish I could play more but i'm so damn tired =( This is a SS from the beginning of the game. Everything maxed out on 1280x1024 rez. getting 40 - 60 fps.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blade007*


how do u do it?


Has the thought of google ever crossed your mind?


----------



## porschedrifter

yeah dude I've been hooked on Mass Effect the past couple of days!!!!! It's awesome...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Everything on maximum, AAX2, 1280x1024........


----------



## mtbiker033

COD4 custom map, radiation suit madness:


----------



## grunion

^ You afraid of AA?


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


^ You afraid of AA?


There goes the AA Patrol guy again.


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


There goes the AA Patrol guy again.











Lol AA patrol by the guy who has the best ATI rig?

Oh wait, AA doesn't do ATI cards any favours does it?


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


I was wondering why they named this level War Pig.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


There goes the AA Patrol guy again.











Pull ovah, you've got no AA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


Lol AA patrol by the guy who has the best ATI rig?

Oh wait, AA doesn't do ATI cards any favours does it?










I had to buy another just so I could force 48x AA








Above screen


----------



## gamerfelipe

"These are dark days indeed..."


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
^ You afraid of AA?

I probably only had it on 2xAA as I was fragging in multiplayer!

I usually have it set for SLI8x in the control panel, I'll take a screen with that setting and we can compare.


----------



## l337sft

Every time i see an Ass Creed picture. It looks like crap, and looks like it has no AA.


----------



## LaoFX

Check out the knife kill damage


----------



## Cataclysmo

Whats the best quality Screeny? JPG, BMP, PNG, or TGA?


----------



## l337sft

BMP is the best im pretty sure.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo* 
Whats the best quality Screeny? JPG, BMP, PNG, or TGA?

Tiff is the best but not as well known or supported. JPG is the most widely liked format for some of the best quality and the smaller range in sizes.


----------



## porschedrifter

YouTube - Grid Drifting





wow youtube's quality is horrible

Vimeo is where it's at

This is with 16xAA and 8xAS forced w/multisample

http://www.vimeo.com/1133765 <-- much better quality


----------



## Cataclysmo

UT3 fully maxed at 1280x1024. This game looks so nice.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *porschedrifter*


YouTube - Grid Drifting

wow youtube's quality is horrible

Vimeo is where it's at

This is with 16xAA and 8xAS forced w/multisample

http://www.vimeo.com/1133765 <-- much better quality


That game looks close to real life. Btw, youtube video isn't bad. You have to convert the video right, plus what is that WMV? If so, its not going to look as shape as AVI. Now dailymotion and Vimeo has better video quality, but youtube is alright.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo*


UT3 fully maxed at 1280x1024. This game looks so nice.











yea that level looks nice, reminds me of the levels in Unreal Championship 2.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Testing out Jericho on my 6200 PCI / p3600mhz. 15fps total at 1024x768 , shaders on low, texture level at medium, everything else on low. Game is not playable, just wanted to see did it work. Fun game at 15fps tho, reminds of blade the movie. This game might be one of the first that i pick up once i buy my new computer


----------



## Cataclysmo

Love this game. Cant stop playing lol


----------



## Metal425

GRID Drifting...


----------



## namtlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


IM me











Is that...ROAD RASH????


----------



## BittenReaper

Here's one that's higher quality


----------



## Coma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *porschedrifter*


Vimeo is where it's at


Try wuapi.com =) Vimeo is just high(er) bitrate 2pass VP6, wuapi uses H264.


----------



## Coma

Quote:



Whats the best quality Screeny? JPG, BMP, PNG, or TGA?


PNG is lossless and has pretty good compression, but JPG with quality set to 95-100 looks pretty good and maintains a reasonable filesize.

Unless quality *really* matters (e.g. you're comparing quality and need the compression to not have any effect on the image), you should use JPG.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Licht*


Tiff is the best but not as well known or supported. JPG is the most widely liked format for some of the best quality and the smaller range in sizes.


what. TIFF isn't even a compression format, it's just like a container. Just like how AVI, MP4 and MKV can hold different codecs.

TIFF can use JPEG compression (lossy), or LZW (lossless)... and probably a few others.

Also, it's not widely supported because it's a proprietary format.

Quote:



BMP is the best im pretty sure.


There's no point using BMP. Using a lossless format like PNG or LZW-in-TIFF is much smaller and exactly the same quality.


----------



## JoeUbi

Use .png...


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *namtlade*


Is that...ROAD RASH????


yes sir, found the disk









it was soo leet. and RANDOM ZACBRAIN FACT! its the first game with a soundtrack from musical artist(soungarden-rusty cage)


----------



## Esseff




----------



## Ryan747

I got a few more just not on there


----------



## -Inferno




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Some of yall might want to think about using this:
http://photofiltre.free.fr/download_en.htm

Anyways, this picture i resize, but i have everything on high, advanced bump mapping, AA full, 1280x1024, etc everything on the highest and get 54fps even when its like 30 people on screen:









My gun is glowing with colors because i am using something called: Titan Damage, as seen below. I had to fight like 30 bad guys at once







, after you kill some of them, they resurrect into another creature, haha. 









Hey Inferno , what FPS IS THAT?


----------



## 70_Malibu

I just got Bioshock at Best Buty for $19.99... seems like a good purchase... FUN!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Hey Inferno , what FPS IS THAT?


Call of Duty 4 Multi-Player


----------



## Unstableiser

aaaaaaaah... This is one of my all-time favorite games







The world seemed so much cooler back then.


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Some of yall might want to think about using this:
http://photofiltre.free.fr/download_en.htm

Anyways, this picture i resize, but i have everything on high, advanced bump mapping, AA full, 1280x1024, etc everything on the highest and get 54fps even when its like 30 people on screen:









My gun is glowing with colors because i am using something called: Titan Damage, as seen below. I had to fight like 30 bad guys at once







, after you kill some of them, they resurrect into another creature, haha. 









Hey Inferno , what FPS IS THAT?


What Is photofiltre?


----------



## -Inferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo* 
What Is photofiltre?

its like a free version of photoshop.

I'm thinking he posted it for resizing.


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Inferno* 
its like a free version of photoshop.

I'm thinking he posted it for resizing.

Ahh ok


----------



## Tufelhunden

Here's one of the newer maps from COD4 on the PC.










Man I love the graphics in this game, who says DX9 is dead.







Running at 1920 by 1200 everything set to high except AA, which I don't notice a difference with.


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Here's one of the newer maps from COD4 on the PC.










Man I love the graphics in this game, who says DX9 is dead.







Running at 1920 by 1200 everything set to high except AA, which I don't notice a difference with.

Hell I love PC graphics for any game if you got the card to run it lol.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo* 
Hell I love PC graphics for any game if you got the card to run it lol.

Very true! Although in this case it's cards.







SLI FTW!!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

" Looking Cool "


----------



## wiggy2k7

Ive just got this.... RealFlight G4

R/C model aircraft simulator... fly everything from helicoptors, jets, WWII fighters and all of todays best model aeroplanes.

I always wanted a model aeroplane as a child but never got 1







..... so i suppose this is the next best thing


----------



## TaiDinh

^ Real background :O


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
^ Real background :O

yep... thats a screenie for the game

Its a great simulator i recomend it to anyone, its great fun and very realistic

I couldn't believe how good it was when i got it... i still cant, multiplayer online aswell


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Here's one of the newer maps from COD4 on the PC.










Man I love the graphics in this game, who says DX9 is dead.







Running at 1920 by 1200 everything set to high except AA, which I don't notice a difference with.

I don't know if you are using glasses or don't see the tearing your monitor is doing but AA so noticeable that even bats can see it...


----------



## BittenReaper

I'm finding that tearing is really hard to get rid of.. I've got AA all the way up on HL2 and even have the HD texture pack installed and it still tears like hell.. what can I do?


----------



## Badie05

Laugh at the abilities of an Nvidia 7350LE feature "Turbo Cache"










My 8800GTS is taking a break for the summer. And later a vacation when either the GTX280/60 arrive or the 55nm Revisions.


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BittenReaper*


I'm finding that tearing is really hard to get rid of.. I've got AA all the way up on HL2 and even have the HD texture pack installed and it still tears like hell.. what can I do? 


V-Sync?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BittenReaper*


I'm finding that tearing is really hard to get rid of.. I've got AA all the way up on HL2 and even have the HD texture pack installed and it still tears like hell.. what can I do? 


Ever heard of V.sync?
Why did my 1000th post be a bad one


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BittenReaper* 
I'm finding that tearing is really hard to get rid of.. I've got AA all the way up on HL2 and even have the HD texture pack installed and it still tears like hell.. what can I do? 

Had the same problems with a game i was playing, it was a driver issue. So change drivers and see which one works the best.


----------



## gtarmanrob

^ no, as said above, screen tearing is solvable by turning on V-Sync. this will limit/cap the game to 60 fps (or 75fps, depending on your refresh rate), but also means if you constantly achieve higher than 60fps, your game will feel WAY smoother.

if you struggle for 60fps, chances are tearing is being caused by lag as a result of hardware not being strong enough.


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


^ no, as said above, screen tearing is solvable by turning on V-Sync. this will limit/cap the game to 60 fps (or 75fps, depending on your refresh rate), but also means if you constantly achieve higher than 60fps, your game will feel WAY smoother.

if you struggle for 60fps, chances are tearing is being caused by lag as a result of hardware not being strong enough.


Whenever I use Vsync on games, It feels a little choppier ><


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo*


Whenever I use Vsync on games, It feels a little choppier ><


yeah it'll do that if you cant maintain a solid and constant 60fps. well, depending on your refresh rate.

if you run 1280x1024 on a LCD, chances are you have 75hz refresh rate, meaning Vsync will try and lock your frames @ 75 fps. if you cant maintain 75fps constantly in a game, it will appear laggy or choppy.


----------



## blade007

what is vsync?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blade007*


what is vsync?


It basically keeps your framerate at or below the monitors refresh rate to eliminate tearing of the image on screen.


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion* 
It basically keeps your framerate at or below the monitors refresh rate to eliminate tearing of the image on screen.

is it only suitable for low end systems?


----------



## -Inferno

Titan Quest

Just started playing today, It's OK


----------



## Chris627

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blade007* 
is it only suitable for low end systems?

Nope, I use it on all my systems. It locks your fps to your monitors refresh rate to prevent tearing, as stated above.


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chris627* 
Nope, I use it on all my systems. It locks your fps to your monitors refresh rate to prevent tearing, as stated above.

so it is recommended you have it on, why is it turned off by default for games


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

In my experiecne VSync on anything is bad(Though i still use a CRT, tearing isnt as bad), it tends to make things jumpy sometimes


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blade007* 
so it is recommended you have it on, why is it turned off by default for games

because, as i said, it attempts to cap your frames to match your refresh rate. if you dont have a machine up to that standard, then the image can appear even more lagged and choppy.

its not for high end machines only, but lower end machines may not get the same experience as higher end machines. which is why it defaults as off.


----------



## blade007

with a machine that has 9600GT's in SLI and a 22" 226bw, would vsync be recommended


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

for that type of rig its personal preference. If your noticing alot of tearing, turn it on, if you want a steady framerate turn it on and so on...


----------



## porschedrifter

I recently learned that how I thought vsync worked was wrong, and now knowing the way it really does work, I think it would be worthwhile to make sure everyone here understands it.

What is VSync? VSync stands for Vertical Synchronization. The basic idea is that synchronizes your FPS with your monitor's refresh rate. The purpose is to eliminate something called "tearing". I will describe all these things here.

Every CRT monitor has a refresh rate. It's specified in Hz (Hertz, cycles per second). It is the number of times the monitor updates the display per second. Different monitors support different refresh rates at different resolutions. They range from 60Hz at the low end up to 100Hz and higher. Note that this isn't your FPS as your games report it. If your monitor is set at a specific refresh rate, it always updates the screen at that rate, even if nothing on it is changing. On an LCD, things work differently. Pixels on an LCD stay lit until they are told to change; they don't have to be refreshed. However, because of how VGA (and DVI) works, the LCD must still poll the video card at a certain rate for new frames. This is why LCD's still have a "refresh rate" even though they don't actually have to refresh.

I think everyone here understands FPS. It's how many frames the video card can draw per second. Higher is obviously better. However, during a fast paced game, your FPS rarely stays the same all the time. It moves around as the complexity of the image the video card has to draw changes based on what you are seeing. This is where tearing comes in.

http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=928593


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blade007*


with a machine that has 9600GT's in SLI and a 22" 226bw, would vsync be recommended


actually, from personal experience, i'd say any SLI machine should enable Vsync. i found that SLI causes heaps of tearing, and an SLI setup would be more than capable of holding most games @ 60fps on a 22" with 1680x1050.


----------



## Unstableiser

Erm... screenshots anyone?










"A little to the right... there... that's it."

Why are the shadows so ****e in this game? Lets the rest down which is beautiful.


----------



## wire

My lvl 68 Segnale. The game is 2Moons.


----------



## mtbiker033

Wow 2moons looks pretty cool, I had heard of the game but never seen what I looked like. Really nice for a free game.


----------



## sorrowfool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Erm... screenshots anyone?










"A little to the right... there... that's it."

Why are the shadows so ****e in this game? Lets the rest down which is beautiful.


What game is this?


----------



## Cataclysmo

Assassins creed mang


----------



## Kirgan

Click to Enlarge - then again to zoom


----------



## Unstableiser

Had a bonanza today, just got Mass Effect, DiRT, The Witcher and Company of Heroes so look out for loads of screenshots!









Only thing is, which one do I play first? hehe Which one will give the best screens I wonder.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Had a bonanza today, just got Mass Effect, DiRT, The Witcher and Company of Heroes so look out for loads of screenshots!









Only thing is, which one do I play first? hehe Which one will give the best screens I wonder.


I would play in this order:

-Mass Effect
-The Witcher
-Pokemon Blue
-DiRT
-Company of Heroes


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


I would play in this order:

-Mass Effect
-The Witcher
-Pokemon Blue
-DiRT
-Company of Heroes


Yea definately Mass Effect first


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



-Pokemon Blue


Lol, what?


----------



## l337sft




----------



## noob eater4726

I just got Garry's Mod, so Im not that good at it. Heres my work so far:
Heavy slapping a Metro Cop








Rainbow GMEN


----------



## TrueForm

Resized from 1440x900


----------



## Metal425

Drifting in GRID again.

Resized from 1920x1200


----------



## Xombie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TrueForm*


Resized from 1440x900












...huh?


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


First time trying out far cry ever, so i downloaded the demo. Resize the photo to 1024x768









Video settings = 1280x1024 , everything on high or highest, AAX4, advanced options everything on high = 20-30fps. Not bad, but when i do play this game( i own the full version too ) i will take off AA and keep the settings at 1024x768.


Water looks like Jello...

~B~


----------



## sctheluna




----------



## go4life

@ $till LegendaryU2K

lol 20fps in far cry







When I tried it last time I sat everything at max, and in the driver with full AA and supersampling, then I got 100-150fps all the time xD


----------



## jinja_ninja




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Timeshift at 1024x768, shadows off, no AA, everything else on medium, getting 28-30fps with new driver. The 6200 runs this game much better then the 2400 hd pro. I think Timeshift is one of the best FPS around.










" This is when that big robot machine came busting through the wall, scared me a bit "










" Just watching the rain "

*sctheluna* What game is that, looks like gun metal 2 or something


----------



## gtarmanrob

@ Metal425

that looks sick. is GRID any good, worth the buy? im trying to decide whether i want it on PC, for graphics, or my PS3, for the 46" LCD and comfort of a decent lounge set.

the AU PSN store doesnt have the GRID demo..i havnt looked for the PC one yet, but the game is pretty cheap on PC via Steam. cheaper than PS3 by $15 or so.


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## Metal425

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


@ Metal425

that looks sick. is GRID any good, worth the buy? im trying to decide whether i want it on PC, for graphics, or my PS3, for the 46" LCD and comfort of a decent lounge set.

the AU PSN store doesnt have the GRID demo..i havnt looked for the PC one yet, but the game is pretty cheap on PC via Steam. cheaper than PS3 by $15 or so.


It's a very good game. It basically comes down do you want to use a keyboard or a gamepad? Or you can use a controller for your PC. So, basically which one would you prefer?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metal425*


It's a very good game. It basically comes down do you want to use a keyboard or a gamepad? Or you can use a controller for your PC. So, basically which one would you prefer?


oh i have a gamepad for my PC, refuse to race with a keyboard.

but console games tend to have a more... 'arcadey' feel to them, the PC versions always feel sharper and more solid. plus the bonus of having better graphics.


----------



## BittenReaper

I'd vote for PS3, just because racing games always feel better on consoles, imho at least.
That and it looks spectacular if you have an HDTV with HDMI


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BittenReaper* 
I'd vote for PS3, just because racing games always feel better on consoles, imho at least.
That and it looks spectacular if you have an HDTV with HDMI









46" Sony Bravia X Series with HDMI.

i just found a demo for PC version, might try that first, see how it feels. ToCA 3 was pretty awesome on PC.


----------



## weezymagic

you can always get a controller for pc if you like the feel


----------



## Unstableiser

Yeah I got an XBox one yesterday infact. Gameplay with Assassin's Creed at least is much more fun for me with the gamepad. I can't wait ti try it on DiRT.


----------



## Metal425

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


46" Sony Bravia X Series with HDMI.

i just found a demo for PC version, might try that first, see how it feels. ToCA 3 was pretty awesome on PC.


I'd say give it a shot on the PC man. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## TaiDinh

He's waving at you.

Weird eyes by the way!


----------



## Metal425

Sigh...Koreans.....


----------



## redsunx

Damn your walls.


----------



## Metal425

Boom....










Weeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

I think i am obsessed with Crysis the Demo haha. I am going to buy this game in about 2 weeks.

1024x768, shader quality at medium, textures at medium, everything on low.



















Game demo running on my 6200 OC 256MB card, using the beta 175.80 drivers, i am getting around 17fps walking around, and 12fps fighting the bad guys, and right now i am in the second part in the same level, and its day time and i get 23fps walking around, 15fps fighting the bad guys, so overall way better performance with this card and with these drivers, so its between 12-23fps. Its playable for me, infact in the second photo as i was walking around with the dude in front, i didn't detect any slowdown. So its " kinda " playable now. Could be better if i had a more powerful PCI GPU, but the 6200 is ok for now.

Crysis is fun tho, i can't stop playing lol. And my GPU temp after playing for more then 30mins stays at 48c.


----------



## l337sft

Legendary, you are NOT getting that FPS.

I used to have 2 gigs of PC3200, a PD 805 dual core at 3.3ghz and an nvidia 6200 turbocache.

i would get like 2-3fps on lowest everything, and 800x600

Sorry, lies on your part.


----------



## stratoskater

dont be jealous


----------



## redsunx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


Legendary, you are NOT getting that FPS.

I used to have 2 gigs of PC3200, a PD 805 dual core at 3.3ghz and an nvidia 6200 turbocache.

i would get like 2-3fps on lowest everything, and 800x600

Sorry, lies on your part.


>Nvidia 6200 Turbocache
>6200 Turbocache
>Turbocache

www.tweakguides.com
Sorry, stupidity on your part.


----------



## Coma

I bring you a female human Mass Effect butt and sideboob, complete with aliasing and gradient banding!

http://hugeup.com/v/73ab303d444

I wanted the smart asari, though. No idea how I somehow ended up with Ashley...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

*****, the game was playable up until i get to the scene where i have to disable some GPS system. You have water, jets , and like 4-8 bad guys on the screen at once, with some heavy duty textures going on, extreme textures. I am getting like 2 fps. So i was actually shooting and taking down folks at 2fps, i just quit









*l337sft* Then something must be wrong with your computer. I get a total of 23fps in some areas and it drops down to 12 or 17 in some areas. I know in the first level at night, i get 12 and below at times, my guess because its at night. But after i find the dude stuck in the tree, meet up with him and we walk though the grass, i was getting 17-23fps total.

*Coma* Nice.......


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja* 









Good I love those comics where Heavy and Medic are in love








SAUCE NAOH!!! - just kidding


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metal425*


I'd say give it a shot on the PC man. You won't be disappointed.










cheers. will do.

*@ TaiDinh* - hey man how did you get that FPS reading in the corner of your COD4 game?


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


cheers. will do.

*@ TaiDinh* - hey man how did you get that FPS reading in the corner of your COD4 game?


Either at the main menu or in a game, I forget when, press ~ to open close and then type in the following command.

/cg_drawfps 1

Then press Enter.

EDIT: Change the 1 at the end to a 0 to disable it. When enabled, it'll be there until you manually turn it off, regardless if you restarted the game. Reason why I forgot.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


I think i am obsessed with Crysis the Demo haha. I am going to buy this game in about 2 weeks.

1024x768, shader quality at medium, textures at medium, everything on low.



















Game demo running on my 6200 OC 256MB card, using the beta 175.80 drivers, i am getting around 17fps walking around, and 12fps fighting the bad guys, and right now i am in the second part in the same level, and its day time and i get 23fps walking around, 15fps fighting the bad guys, so overall way better performance with this card and with these drivers, so its between 12-23fps. Its playable for me, infact in the second photo as i was walking around with the dude in front, i didn't detect any slowdown. So its " kinda " playable now. Could be better if i had a more powerful PCI GPU, but the 6200 is ok for now.

Crysis is fun tho, i can't stop playing lol. And my GPU temp after playing for more then 30mins stays at 48c.


Calling BS. I couldn't get Crysis to run on my Pentium M. Also it wouldn't run on my MacBook when I had XP on it.

I doubt that you have a P3 running it.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Either at the main menu or in a game, I forget when, press ~ to open close and then type in the following command.

/cg_drawfps 1

Then press Enter.

EDIT: Change the 1 at the end to a 0 to disable it. When enabled, it'll be there until you manually turn it off, regardless if you restarted the game. Reason why I forgot.


----------



## aroc91

Assassin's Creed in 1920x1200, DX9, everything maxed out except for multisampling, which I can't access for some reason... oh well, It still looks and runs great.


----------



## redsunx

Can't use MultiSamp. at that res.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

*Marin:* When the WHQL 175.80 drivers come out, i plan to play the game in window mode with all the information running. I already did that before, but hey guess i have to prove to you again. I upload some more video of crysis , go to my youtube page. The game is really playable up to that GPS mission, because once i get to that point, there is too much stuff going on, you have like 8 guys on the screen at once, the water , you have jets flying around , too much textures going on, too much to handle.

" Just took this dude out "


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Here is someone playing Crysis on a P3. Only thing he has 900mhz speed.

  
 YouTube - Intel Pentium III gamer Crysis edition


----------



## Unstableiser

Screenshot thread, not for arguing at no gain. Mass Effect.


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metal425*


Drifting in GRID again.

Resized from 1920x1200


Turn those wheels out.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

I just finish playing TimeShift for over an hour, and my temps on the 6200 is at 50c. I think this game is much better then crysis. Anyways, here is too snaps.


















The Visuals in this game are amazing, and everything runs super smooth on my computer. I plan to upload 3 videos sometime late tomorrow


----------



## Unstableiser

Should make a 'Post one video of your games' thread.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

that douchebag in that youtube video sounds ******ed


----------



## porschedrifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
that douchebag in that youtube video sounds ******ed

Well that explains him playing crysis on a P3


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

He did mention he was smoking something.










In this picture, i reloaded a save, and up the visual settings to high at 800x600.


----------



## Danylu

LOL, I don't know why I was allowed to kill so many innocents... 1280x1024 resolution

@$till LegendaryU2K: How'd you insert the pic without it becoming an attachment?!?!?!


----------



## Unstableiser

Them big aliens are so cuddly lol. The short ones are irritating. Them jelly ones are interesting.


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
LOL, I don't know why I was allowed to kill so many innocents... 1280x1024 resolution

@$till LegendaryU2K: How'd you insert the pic without it becoming an attachment?!?!?!

Upload the pic than go to preview post and in the preview post click on the attachment and than copy the link of the picture into the


----------



## redsunx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *porschedrifter*


Well that explains him playing crysis on a P3










LOL


----------



## Ajax413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


I just finish playing TimeShift for over an hour, and my temps on the 6200 is at 50c. I think this game is much better then crysis. Anyways, here is too snaps.


















The Visuals in this game are amazing, and everything runs super smooth on my computer. I plan to upload 3 videos sometime late tomorrow










I ordered Timeshift for $5. Hopefully it gets here soon. I've heard really good and really bad things about it, but for 5 bucks I couldn't resist.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Here is someone playing Crysis on a P3. Only thing he has 900mhz speed.

YouTube - Intel Pentium III gamer Crysis edition

dude... my moms lappy specs:
core 2 duo 2ghz
2gb 533mhz ram
150gb harddrive
8600m GT

and that runs crysis at 20-40 fps with everything at low!
I think there is really somehing that isnt right here...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ajax413* 
I ordered Timeshift for $5. Hopefully it gets here soon. I've heard really good and really bad things about it, but for 5 bucks I couldn't resist.

5 Dollars? From where? I bought my copy for 24.99. Its worth 30 dollars tho, the game is alot of fun. You shouldn't have any trouble playing it with your rig. I get 30fps at times, but about 95% of the time i get around 21-24fps, which is playable. Have fun and post some screens. Oh and the first level, is exciting, and action pack. Its like a movie or something.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
dude... my moms lappy specs:
core 2 duo 2ghz
2gb 533mhz ram
150gb harddrive
8600m GT

and that runs crysis at 20-40 fps with everything at low!
I think there is really somehing that isnt right here...

Well the only thing mention from that page is a 900mhz with a intel 3. He never says what card he is using, unless i didn't hear it. I am guessing he doesn't have PCI, so if he has a PIII, with a 900mhz and say the lastest GPU, he might be able to play it.


----------



## Ajax413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
5 Dollars? From where? I bought my copy for 24.99. Its worth 30 dollars tho, the game is alot of fun. You shouldn't have any trouble playing it with your rig. I get 30fps at times, but about 95% of the time i get around 21-24fps, which is playable. Have fun and post some screens. Oh and the first level, is exciting, and action pack. Its like a movie or something.









It was on sale at Gogamer. I figured it was a better way to spend $5 than to buy a gallon of gas. I'll make sure I post some screens when I get, all of the ones I've seen look awesome.


----------



## go4life

Well the only thing mention from that page is a 900mhz with a intel 3. He never says what card he is using, unless i didn't hear it. I am guessing he doesn't have PCI, so if he has a PIII, with a 900mhz and say the lastest GPU, he might be able to play it.[/QUOTE]

yeah, but you cant run a PIII with the latest hardware, because its a very old socket, so I am still not sure about this..


----------



## Coma

He probably has an ATI AGP card... I *think* there was an AGP 3870.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coma* 
He probably has an ATI AGP card... I *think* there was an AGP 3870.

maybe!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
yeah, but you cant run a PIII with the latest hardware, because its a very old socket, so I am still not sure about this..

I think he said he was using the same socket as me:


Anyways, either way looks real to me.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
I think he said he was using the same socket as me:


Anyways, either way looks real to me.

right right


----------



## ubernewhacks




----------



## adam144

Age of Conan on my poor graphics card









FPS was about 4 when I took that screenshot, I put all the graphics to max, but the image quality is still poor. I'm sure my upcoming 8800GT will solve that problem


----------



## HugeDink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


dude... my moms lappy specs:
core 2 duo 2ghz
2gb 533mhz ram
150gb harddrive
8600m GT

and that runs crysis at 20-40 fps with everything at low! 
I think there is really somehing that isnt right here...


he's either lying, or his version of "butter smooth" is 3-4fps.

I could go turn on my AMD K6 machine and put a timeshift icon on the desktop with a cpu-z shot if I was really that desperate for attention...


----------



## TnB= Gir

Mass Effect and Assassins Creed pictures please


----------



## Cataclysmo

Mass effect =D


----------



## redsunx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ubernewhacks*












Those graphics look awfully **** for a GTX.









Oh and no scoreboards...

fake rig


----------



## Cataclysmo

Lol i was about to say that. You have a nice Graphics gard and you're letting it go to waste ><


----------



## Jacko87

Here are a few Mass Effect pictures, there is no AA option in-game and forcing it through the control panel kills performance. I also have dynamic shadows disabled because they look so horrible close up. I'll get some better pictures once I'm out of this mission, for now I'm in some warehouse and can't get any great pics.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Duckieho posted a fix for the crappy shadows. I'll try to find it.

EDIT: This thread, post 216 http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/33...ml#post3994331


----------



## -Inferno

Is mass effect like a RPG or MMO type game?

Kinda looks like it


----------



## ImmortalKenny

It's a RPG, not a MMO.


----------



## -Inferno

Sounds cool, I think i might get it.


----------



## Metal425

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo* 
Mass effect =D










Ah, good old Mass Effect. Played in on the 360 some time back.
Great game.








Actually I still have it sitting around here next to me.
I'll sell it for $40


----------



## Danylu

Assassin's Creed... Normally the game stops you from killing innocents...


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metal425*


Ah, good old Mass Effect. Played in on the 360 some time back.
Great game.








Actually I still have it sitting around here next to me.
I'll sell it for $40










used and second hand, are you trying to rape people ? 30 more or less, but nothing more. it's a hard world, don't try to rip people of...


----------



## Jacko87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
Assassin's Creed... Normally the game stops you from killing innocents...

I think once you beat it, you can kill as many as you want with no health loss.

And thanks for that link TnB= Gir, shadows look much better now.


----------



## ubernewhacks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redsunx* 
Those graphics look awfully **** for a GTX.









Oh and no scoreboards...

fake rig

Heh. I own 2 computers, the first one is my main rig, which is currently going through EVGA RMA due to 680i SLI A1 issues, and is the one I have in my sig. My backup computer is the one that is running on. Specs are:
5000+ BE OC'ed to 3.1-ish until I get better RAM
GIGABYTE GA-MA770-DS3 (the Biostar board was slowly dying and I was not going to upgrade the RAM until I had a completely stable board to work with)
EVGA 8800 GT 256 MB 100% fan
Crucial Ballistix DDR2-667, 2.2v, double sided D9 Microns, no longer in production
Arctic Freezer 7 with OCZ Freeze
Corsair 450 Watt PSU
NZXT Lexa Blackline, Red, Modified with better airflow by cutting various pieces off, adding 3 Medium 120mm Yate Loons and 2 80mm Masscool fans, and taking out some of the excess material which was irrelevant and hurting airflow.
2 HDD, 80 GB for OS's and 250 GB for Data
I have been using this computer for gaming on my 19 inch widescreen at max resolution with my gaming mouse/mousepad/generic keyboard, and thus at the high resolution the 8800 GT with only 256 MB has issues with graphics as it is usually running and maxing out on a 1024 by 768 17 inch LCD which it can even run Crysis on High decently and that was what it was intended on.
Here are pics of my Sig Rig before I began the RMA process due to a solid-state resistor falling off of the board.
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...3/P1000855.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...3/P1000847.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...3/P1000850.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...3/P1000851.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...3/P1000849.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...3/P1000855.jpg
Those pictures are old, I now have a Tuniq-120, a Lian-Li rebadged as Rocketfish case, and a Xtreme-Gamer sound card on my sig rig.
I do not appreciate being called a liar, but at the same time understand why you said it and I would have done the same thing. I do not worry about lowering everything when using my 8800 GTX, but I like to have a minimum of consistently V-Synced 75 FPS and I must lower everything to the lowest possible quality when using a graphics card with only 256 MB at 1440 by 900 V-Synced relatively consistent FPS.


----------



## ubernewhacks

Oh, it's also significantly cleaner now :]


----------



## gtarmanrob

Devil May Cry 4 Demo.. 1680x1050, C16xQ AA, all settings maxed out. **Screens resized to 1280x1024, so excuse the quality. Actual game looks so awesome**


----------



## sctheluna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 





































*sctheluna* What game is that, looks like gun metal 2 or something

That game is Lore Aftermath (it is still in beta,and I'm a beta tester







)


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ubernewhacks* 









where you get that fps counter from?


----------



## l337sft

its part of the game.

open the console and type /cg_drawfps 1 and hit enter, then close the consle

Console key = ~


----------



## ubernewhacks

Actually, its drawfps 2, but yeah xD


----------



## l337sft

to get all taht detailed info, if you just want your FPS its 1.


----------



## Unstableiser

"Your bum... it feels so good!"










"Uhhh... OK, I admit. I.. I love you."


----------



## Criswell

Damn Mass Effect looks gooood! I wonder if I should pick it up?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *HugeDink*   I could go turn on my AMD K6 machine and put a timeshift icon on the desktop with a cpu-z shot if I was really that desperate for attention...  
   
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wf8qFOBxmXU  



 
 I recorded 4 videos like 20mins ago at 1024x768 everything on medium, shaders on high. And i still was getting near 20fps , obviously using fraps frames are going to drop. Nevertheless, i get tried of proving people wrong all the time, but timeshift runs pretty good for my rig.

Believe what you want tho lol


----------



## yellowtoblerone

the witcher, is that a great game or what. the ending was fantastic too


----------



## Fatal05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wf8qFOBxmXU

I recorded 4 videos like 20mins ago at 1024x768 everything on medium, shaders on high. And i still was getting near 20fps , obviously using fraps frames are going to drop. Nevertheless, i get tried of proving people wrong all the time, but timeshift runs pretty good for my rig.

Believe what you want tho lol


No, you're getting more like 5fps. It doesn't run pretty good on your rig. No, just no.


----------



## Unstableiser

Please just ignore him and stick to posting screenshots, all this arguing is just spamming up the thread


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Please just ignore him and stick to posting screenshots, all this arguing is just spamming up the thread









agreed. about the spamming part. dont destroy a great thread.


----------



## l337sft

Like we havent seen this before.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Le Mans Prototype + Noddy car = Airtime


















Strong Pitcrew^










Crysis on all high with the 1.3 tweak mod


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Criswell* 
Damn Mass Effect looks gooood! I wonder if I should pick it up?

Simple, Yes









Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*
the witcher, is that a great game or what. the ending was fantastic too

No spoilers please. Only just started it


----------



## l337sft




----------



## Sm3gH3ad

Il-2 1946

Flying the Mistel, basically I'm piggy-backing a bomber filled with explosives..

Let's see how a battleship takes it.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Question, does gears of war have a demo out?


----------



## l337sft

No it doesnt, but when i have one gig of ram in my sig rig, i cant even get above 10fps.

On the lowest possible settings, so you cant run it period.


----------



## BiruZ

one of best RTS i ever played. simply amazing


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiruZ*











one of best RTS i ever played. simply amazing

















What game is that?


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *x2s3w4*


What game is that?


It's World in Conflict, I played the Beta and it was fantastic.


----------



## redsunx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiruZ*











one of best RTS i ever played. simply amazing

















Gah, that level is both awesome, and suckage.

The suckage = Taking a right to get to the city getting arty'd hard, and trying to get to the limo fast enough.

Awesome = the end with total BOOM!


----------



## GeforceGTS

Grr screwed up link.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Just bought this game 10mins ago from gamestop:

















Its a cool FPS shooter, and if you notice in the screenshot on the left, you can change music tracks in their mini MP3 player in the game. Game runs at 25fps most of the time, and everything on high , 1024x768.


----------



## Coma

Man, if you'd have used the money you buy old games with to save towards a new PC fund, you'd have had one ages ago.


----------



## zacbrain

>_> let a person do whatever he wants from money.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coma* 
Man, if you'd have used the money you buy old games with to save towards a new PC fund, you'd have had one ages ago.

The game only cost 3.99 and i still have the 800 dollars save away for my new computer, i am in no rush to buy a new computer. I am excited about it, but still no rush. I am enjoying what i have right now









And besides i buy about 10-20 pc games each month, no big deal. I have over 400 right now.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I thought i had alot of games.......

Heres a old screenie that i cant remember if i posted yet...


----------



## Cataclysmo

Is that EvE Online?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Yea its eve.


----------



## TheHoff

GRID demo...i'm buying it tomorrow. I absolutely love it.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheHoff* 
GRID demo...i'm buying it tomorrow. I absolutely love it.










lol after talking to Metal425, i downloaded the ebay motors demo, coz it was part of my free quota website. i bought the actual game on steam bout 15 minutes later.

i can run it at full graphics with 16xQCAA and no lag, looks amazing. will post screens soon.


----------



## BiruZ

i see lots of GRID pics, the game is awesome indeed but i bought it for my xbox360. playing that against your friends over xbox Live is reallythe best







ilove it


----------



## Danylu

I am ADDICTED to fast cars now! Thanks to EA

That includes wheelies AND 403km/h. I would definitely not want a car going that fast past my house every weekend!


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Mass Effect and Assassins Creed pictures please









Delivery! The free running elements of AC are fantastic. When I first got into the city at the beginning of the game, I accidentally hit a guard and spent a good 15 minutes running from them, it was quite fun.


----------



## l337sft

I wanna get ass creed, but i dunno if my rig would do any justice.


----------



## Penicilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l337sft* 
I wanna get ass creed, but i dunno if my rig would do any justice.

Whats wrong with your rig? It should play it nearly maxed.


----------



## l337sft

I dunno lol, i just see all these screenshots of people playing the game, and it looks so ****ty, and they are only getting like 30fps.


----------



## Unstableiser

i dont know about that, max dx10 and multisampling on is 40ish


----------



## l337sft

I have XP so i would be in DX9 anyway

Youre right though, i should be fine.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l337sft* 
I dunno lol, i just see all these screenshots of people playing the game, and it looks so ****ty, and they are only getting like 30fps.

Screenshots don't do it justice, it looks alot better in action.


----------



## Esseff

Messing around in Planetside.

Powersliding around the base


----------



## go4life

eseff, what game is that?


----------



## Esseff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
eseff, what game is that?

Planetside


----------



## Ajax413

Carnage in Timeshift










It needs some AA. I'm going to try and force it in the CP and see how it performs, but other than that it looks really good. Reminds a lot of FEAR.


----------



## TaiDinh

Wow! I didn't know Timeshift looked like that.


----------



## Esseff

I don't know why I find this SS so interesting...Maybe its the glasses?


----------



## Ajax413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
Wow! I didn't know Timeshift looked like that.

Yeah, I know I was pleasantly surprised. I don't know why this game got such bad reviews, I'm having a lot of fun with it. The story could be improved, but the gameplay and graphics are really good. The time control mechanics are also really cool to play around with.

Another screenshot. Ownin' a guy that I have no idea why I'm fighting.


----------



## luk

Hack n slay







!









Looks just beautifully:










Or less :'


----------



## Ajax413

@ luk - What LotR game is that?


----------



## Unstableiser

The Two Towers. I had that for the Xbox or the PS2 or something. Didn't know it was on the PC.


----------



## Ajax413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
The Two Towers. I had that for the Xbox or the PS2 or something. Didn't know it was on the PC.

Ah, thanks for the info. I think I had it for PS2, too.


----------



## l337sft

The game has an FPS cap of 31.


----------



## Ajax413

@ l337sft - That is so much fun, even if most of it's locked. The creature creator is awesome. I can't wait for the full version.


----------



## l337sft

I know definitely, i want the 17th ASAP haha.


----------



## Unstableiser

How do you get that Spore thingy? There is a version I've found on EA downloader but that is only a pre-order?


----------



## l337sft

http://files.filefront.com/SCCTrialS.../fileinfo.html


----------



## Unstableiser

But you have to pay for it on EA? When you pay for it you still don't get to play it till the 17th? It takes money off the full version of the character maker or the full game in September?


----------



## l337sft

No, the free one is only 25% of the content the 10 dollar one gives you.

On the 17th the full 100% content one comes out for 10 bucks, and no, it doesnt remove 10 dollars from the full game when you buy it.


----------



## Unstableiser

But it says, pre-order the game for 5 pounds and get it taken off your purchase when you buy the full game..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EA Downloaderthingy*

Claim back the price of the Spore Creature Creator when you purchase the main Spore game!*


----------



## l337sft

Ohh then i guess it does, cool, im only paying 40 bucks in september then lol.


----------



## -Inferno

check out the nipples lol


----------



## eRazorzEDGE

lame walker... we should put him down


----------



## Metal425

Demo of Timeshift, Maxed, 1920x1200. Resolution Re-Sized.


----------



## Ajax413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metal425* 
Timeshift, Maxed, 1920x1200. Resolution Re-Sized.

That game is actually a lot of fun. I'm surprised it got such bad ratings. It also looks pretty damn good maxed out.


----------



## Metal425

Yeah, I don't own it. It's the Demo but it's actually pretty fun.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metal425* 
Yeah, I don't own it. It's the Demo but it's actually pretty fun.

I have completed timeshift on xbox 360!
Hell I think its fun! stop time and blast your way trough^^
Ok, I admit its not the best story.. but hey! its good anyway! a lot of half life solutions, I like that!


----------



## KarmaKiller

Should I feel bad?


----------



## Metal425

Yay, more Crysis Screenies.














































Weeeeeeeee!


----------



## Ajax413

One more of Timeshift resized. That gun's friggin' sweet.


----------



## luk

@ajax it's actually Lotr: the return of the king....don't know if it's the same of which unstableiser was talking about...

greets luk


----------



## Ajax413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luk*


@ajax it's actually Lotr: the return of the king....don't know if it's the same of which unstableiser was talking about...

greets luk


Ah okay, thanks for that correction. I don't have that one but I dug up The Two Towers and was playing it yesterday. I might have to pick up Return of the King if I can find it for a bargain.


----------



## luk

It was released in 2003. Graphics are dated and it's always the same...just hack n slay. But for half an hour or a little more once in a while, it's actually very funny.

Btw: i got it when I bought some cheap headphones, which means that you might get it nearly for free...

cheerio


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

I haven't played the game max out yet, but i run my game at 1024x768, everything on low to medium and some things off such as all shadow options. Hey *Ajax413* i am going to set the video options to all full at 1280x1024(thats my limit for my monitor) and see how it plays and post a picture soon, well in a few mins.


----------



## Marin

Trackmania doesn't look great since I can't get SLi working in it.


----------



## Ajax413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


I haven't played the game max out yet, but i run my game at 1024x768, everything on low to medium and some things off such as all shadow options. Hey *Ajax413* i am going to set the video options to all full at 1280x1024(thats my limit for my monitor) and see how it plays and post a picture soon, well in a few mins.


Good luck! Make sure you test the FPS as well, I'm very interested to see how a PIII will run it.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Forget about maxing it out, if i set everything on high, the level won't even load up lol.
So i had to run the game like this: 1280x1024, 70% of everything set on " best ", shadows off, Parallax Shadows on, Parallax mapping on, Depth of field on, AnisopticX4. 


Before i was getting 25-30max fps, now with those settings i am getting between 6-14fps. Also, the game moves funny, sometimes i felt like i was moving in water. Your screenshots looks cool tho, i tried haha. So i can play the game at 25-30+fps at 1024x768 everything set on medium shadows off Anisopticx2. Thats pretty good for my computer and GPU.


----------



## Twinnuke

Legendary Stop Posting


----------



## Marin

7 fps is not playable, lol.


----------



## Ajax413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Forget about maxing it out, if i set everything on high, the level won't even load up lol.
So i had to run the game like this: 1280x1024, 70% of everything set on " best ", shadows off, Parallax Shadows on, Parallax mapping on, Depth of field on, AnisopticX4.

Before i was getting 25-30max fps, now with those settings i am getting between 6-14fps. Also, the game moves funny, sometimes i felt like i was moving in water. Your screenshots looks cool tho, i tried haha. So i can play the game at 25-30+fps at 1024x768 everything set on medium shadows off Anisopticx2. Thats pretty good for my computer and GPU.


That's not bad for a PIII. It doesn't look half bad on medium and 30fps is definitely playable. Have fun shifting time on the baddies.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


7 fps is not playable, lol.


I never said it was. And if you read good, you would of notice that i don't get 7fps when playing timeshift, i get between 25-30.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ajax413*


That's not bad for a PIII. It doesn't look half bad on medium and 30fps is definitely playable. Have fun shifting time on the baddies.










Yea thanks, i get between 25-30fps at 1024x768 everything to low to medium. 
And btw, i think i could of got more fps when i started to rise up the visuals if i would of turn off some of the options which i have on in ati tray tools, i have bump mapping on, and pretty much everything else on high quality, Vsync off of course.

Anyway









1024x768, AAX4. Thats all you can change in the options menu haha.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Legendary, just curious, do you think we care?

Shoo fly...


----------



## Unstableiser

It is the same game I played but I was sure the Helms deep level should be on the Two Towers and not the last one, which I remember being especially fun as you fight in Minis Tirith. I never played the first one though.

*Just finished a drinking competition with some tramp.*









*Yeah...*


----------



## Zulli85

Crushed.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Super old school here folks


----------



## dskina




----------



## XAslanX

this was too good not to take


----------



## Delphi44

For some reason Fraps re sizes the screen when recording.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

All settings Max out, 1280x1024, everything on high, even shadows, AA on x2.

2400 HD PRO = 12fps
BFG Geforce 6200 = 42fps / = hmmmmmmmm

I swear lol this 2400 is a trip. It runs some games awesome, and others like crap.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 

2400 HD PRO = 12fps
BFG Geforce 6200 = 42fps / = hmmmmmmmm

I swear lol this 2400 is a trip. It runs some games awesome, and others like crap.

dude.. the 2400 run games like crap, and the 6200 runs just as bad...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Well you must be insane then, because if a game such as sin which is old, per say runs at 42fps at 1280x1024 all settings max out, plus AAX2 , and i still get 42fps on a 6200 SM 3.0 64bit card which is overclocked and has 256MB, on a PIII 600mhz computer, well thats awesome.

Either you are lying or you are just jealous or maybe you are just ignorant when it comes to games, or i am guessing you are obsessed with graphics and nitpick over the little things such as " jaggies " haah.


----------



## l337sft

The reason we nitpick over a game without AA.

Is simply because all our rigs are good enough, that you are foolish to not run it. I know i will never run a game without AA.

Also we nitpick over it because....we can. We can spare the FPS.

Once you play with it, then you turn it off, it makes you sick. If i wasnt obsessed with graphics and didnt care, i wouldnt have the computer i have.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Hey well its all good, i notice that alot of people are obsessed with graphics, or when they use certain game video settings, they cant go back. That only happen to me with one thing, desktop resolution. After using 1280x1024 32bit colors, well i can't go back to 1024x768 32 or 16 colors. Other then that, i could care less about the rest.

Peace and lets get back to posting pictures


----------



## Unstableiser

I suggest you just stop posting all the settings etc you were playing at and unnecessary comments, no-one reads it and if they do they feel inclined to say something because it's encouraging:/ Just post screenshots!!
*Waiting for the drowners to emerge at night from the lake*


----------



## go4life

@ Unstableiser.. the witcher looks very good! is it good? should I buy it?


----------



## Marin




----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Stalker? ^


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i_ame_killer_2*


Stalker? ^


Yeah.


----------



## go4life

stalker look almost fun!


----------



## Ajax413

STALKER's a very cool game. You can pick it up for only $10 at Gogamer as well. It's well worth it.


----------



## TaiDinh

lol Marin. That level reminds me of my old screen shot. I believe this is the entrance to your part.


----------



## Unstableiser

Oh my, never noticed the skull before.. creepy :|

The Witcher is my favorite game at the moment!







The missions are all very fun and unlike a lot of games don't get repetative. It's also very down to earth and _adult_







You meet many women along the way and whether you have sex with them or not is your choice







Punch ups and drinking competions in pubs... the list goes on lol. But the underlying story is very rivitting and the graphics are lovely







I also like the way alchemy is used. Makes Oblivion seem like a child's game, the combat is nice too. Also i like how there is always a lot to read (not that you have to) but for example to do certain things you have to learn about it first which may mean buying a book. Some of the missions are no too obvious too, you should rely on your memory a lot to work out pieces of the puzzle.

*Here is Gears of War*








The blood looks funny lol. I'm trying to play it on the 360 controller, not as easy tbh lol but it feels more comfortable for me.


----------



## HugeDink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
All settings Max out, 1280x1024, everything on high, even shadows, AA on x2.

2400 HD PRO = 12fps
BFG Geforce 6200 = 42fps / = hmmmmmmmm

I swear lol this 2400 is a trip. It runs some games awesome, and others like crap.

Stop lying man, its getting damned annoying.

My Athlon XP 1.5ghz rig with an x700pro and 1gb of ram cant run source maxed with 2xAA, and that measly setup stomps yours. Hell, i cant even get source to RUN on my P4 1.7ghz/9600pro rig.

Seriously, stop flooding the 1 screenshot thread with pictures of terrible games no one has ever heard of or cares about, I'm always excited to come into this thread, hoping someone posted a nice mass effect or Age of Conan shot etc. but every time i get here, its just you and a picture of halo 1, or a new game on max low settings, along with some BS comment from you about how amazing your P3 runs it.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HugeDink* 
Stop lying man, its getting damned annoying.

My Athlon XP 1.5ghz rig with an x700pro and 1gb of ram cant run source maxed with 2xAA, and that measly setup stomps yours. Hell, i cant even get source to RUN on my P4 1.7ghz/9600pro rig.

Seriously, stop flooding the 1 screenshot thread with pictures of terrible games no one has ever heard of or cares about, I'm always excited to come into this thread, hoping someone posted a nice mass effect or Age of Conan shot etc. but every time i get here, its just you and a picture of halo 1, or a new game on max low settings, along with some BS comment from you about how amazing your P3 runs it.

I'm sorry, but your hopes are not the rules of this thread. There are no rules saying that a user cannot post a game that no one has ever heard of before. Let them post whatever game screen shot they want, regardless if you think the game is a total crap.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HugeDink* 
Stop lying man, its getting damned annoying.

My Athlon XP 1.5ghz rig with an x700pro and 1gb of ram cant run source maxed with 2xAA, and that measly setup stomps yours. Hell, i cant even get source to RUN on my P4 1.7ghz/9600pro rig.

Seriously, stop flooding the 1 screenshot thread with pictures of terrible games no one has ever heard of or cares about, I'm always excited to come into this thread, hoping someone posted a nice mass effect or Age of Conan shot etc. but every time i get here, its just you and a picture of halo 1, or a new game on max low settings, along with some BS comment from you about how amazing your P3 runs it.

FFS, PLEASE!!! Don't you realise you're the one being annoying? Just leave it, gah. If he wants to carry on posting just ignore him, he's not harming anyone or breaking any rules or wait, did you make them? It's everyone who's playing this game of oh you're lying and here is proof thing. LEAVE IT! IT DOESN'T MATTER, why do you care so much?







Keep posting your cool screens mate, I like them. I'd just leave out the settings bit and just explain what the screenshot is instead though, ok?







It's only rivving people up who are looking for an argument.







Like children









K, sorry for getting mad but I had to get that out


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HugeDink* 
Stop lying man, its getting damned annoying.

My Athlon XP 1.5ghz rig with an x700pro and 1gb of ram cant run source maxed with 2xAA, and that measly setup stomps yours. Hell, i cant even get source to RUN on my P4 1.7ghz/9600pro rig.

Seriously, stop flooding the 1 screenshot thread with pictures of terrible games no one has ever heard of or cares about, I'm always excited to come into this thread, hoping someone posted a nice mass effect or Age of Conan shot etc. but every time i get here, its just you and a picture of halo 1, or a new game on max low settings, along with some BS comment from you about how amazing your P3 runs it.

People like you are bringing OCN to its knees. Absolutely no need for comments like that and absolutely no need for someone like you on OCN.


----------



## The Fury

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joeking78* 
People like you are bringing OCN to its knees. Absolutely no need for comments like that and absolutely no need for someone like you on OCN.

Uber Off-topic: I was going to buy a TT120 off you. I just remembered that from ages ago









Race 07 - None of that unrealistic Grid stuff


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fury* 
Race 07 - None of that unrealistic Grid stuff









What game is that?


----------



## The Fury

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joeking78* 
What game is that?

Race 07


----------



## Outcasst

Race 07... You even quoted it lol


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Outcasst* 
Race 07... You even quoted it lol









Doh! For some reason I didn't think that was the name


----------



## HugeDink

Wow, you guys need to relax, I made one post, honestly.

This guy is lying and each and every one of you knows it. Source maxed with 2xaa on a 6200 with 45fps? Please.

And if you guys like seeing his old screenshots then so be it, I just figured no one had said anything to him yet. It was simply getting a little aggrevated considering for the past 2 months every 4th screenshot has been from him, and has been a screenshot that has been physically painful for me to look at. but then, to add insult to injury he tries to tell me hes maxing it on a p3 at 600mhz? are you serious?

I'm sorry I was so hostile but..... I dunno...

Sorry.

Edit: here you go, to prove that I'm sorry, I made this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/34...ml#post4027251


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HugeDink* 
Wow, you guys need to relax, I made one post, honestly.

This guy is lying and each and every one of you knows it. Source maxed with 2xaa on a 6200 with 45fps? Please.

And if you guys like seeing his old screenshots then so be it, I just figured no one had said anything to him yet. It was simply getting a little aggrevated considering for the past 2 months every 4th screenshot has been from him, and has been a screenshot that has been physically painful for me to look at. but then, to add insult to injury he tries to tell me hes maxing it on a p3 at 600mhz? are you serious?

I'm sorry I was so hostile but..... I dunno...

Sorry.

Hey! I support you! I mean look at this! See the fps there? 36 in THAT old game! how the hell can he get 45 maxed in source then? well..... I don't know what to say...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


----------



## Unstableiser

Come on don't be so childish, can a picture really make you feel that bad







I posted Quake 2 and no-one got angry at me for that...besides it's nice to see old games or something different now and again. If I had an old PC that couldnt handle AA, I wouldn't be wanting to be kept off a screenshot thread because of some people being elitist. Anyway what you don't realise is the people who are going on about his specs are the ones being annoying. It doesn't matter dude, why do you let it get to you? You can't stop him from posting so just carry on as you were, tc and lets speak no more of it!


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Hey! I support you! I mean look at this! See the fps there? 36 in THAT old game! how the hell can he get 45 maxed in source then? well..... I don't know what to say...

This is a thread where you post screenshots, if the title said "post screenshots and flame people for poor fps" then your comments would be justified but it doesn't so leave it alone...fool


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Come on don't be so childish, can a picture really make you feel that bad







I posted Quake 2 and no-one got angry at me for that...besides it's nice to see old games or something different now and again. If I had an old PC that couldnt handle AA, I wouldn't be wanting to be kept off a screenshot thread because of some people being elitist. Anyway what you don't realise is the people who are going on about his specs are the ones being annoying. It doesn't matter dude, why do you let it get to you? You can't stop him from posting so just carry on as you were, tc and lets speak no more of it!









very vell.. then I will not speak of this further


----------



## Unstableiser

OK folks, I'm not a lord or anything but shall we make sure every post has a screenshot _at least_!!!

*Quake 2!!*


----------



## HugeDink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Come on don't be so childish, can a picture really make you feel that bad







I posted Quake 2 and no-one got angry at me for that...besides it's nice to see old games or something different now and again. If I had an old PC that couldnt handle AA, I wouldn't be wanting to be kept off a screenshot thread because of some people being elitist. Anyway what you don't realise is the people who are going on about his specs are the ones being annoying. It doesn't matter dude, why do you let it get to you? You can't stop him from posting so just carry on as you were, tc and lets speak no more of it!









I'm not trying to be elitist, and its perfectly alright to post quake 2 shots every once and a while, but I just got a little annoyed because I really like this thread, and lately it has been hijacked by games that hurt to look at.
but like I said, I'm sorry, I just figured no one had said anything to him yet

and really, i'm not going on and on about his specs... I made one post! one!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joeking78* 
This is a thread where you post screenshots, if the title said "post screenshots and flame people for poor fps" then your comments would be justified but it doesn't so leave it alone...fool

I didn't flame him on poor FPS, I "flamed" him for being a blatant liar, remember that guy a few months back that said he had multiple monitors with 4 9800GX2s running octo-SLI with a pre-release skulltrail board with two QX9775s and 16gb of ram?

Yeah.... He was banned.

And it's the same thing.

But again, like I said, I'm sorry, and I have nothing against you legendary, I'm sure you're a great guy... I just don't see why you keep to making all these extravagant claims.

And I made a thread to prove i'm sorry, if you didn't see it in my last post here it is:
http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/34...ml#post4027251


----------



## Unstableiser

Oh, PLEASE. Let it drop you arse! You don't need to always have the last say lol. Now I've broken my rule







There is nothing wrong with posting old games in this thread, most other people don't mind, do they?


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HugeDink* 
I'm not trying to be elitist, and its perfectly alright to post quake 2 shots every once and a while, but I just got a little annoyed because I really like this thread, and lately it has been hijacked by games that hurt to look at.
but like I said, I'm sorry, I just figured no one had said anything to him yet

and really, i'm not going on and on about his specs... I made one post! one!

I didn't flame him on poor FPS, I "flamed" him for being a blatant liar, remember that guy a few months back that said he had multiple monitors with 4 9800GX2s running octo-SLI with a pre-release skulltrail board with two QX9775s and 16gb of ram?

Yeah.... He was banned.

And it's the same thing.

But again, like I said, I'm sorry, and I have nothing against you legendary, I'm sure you're a great guy... I just don't see why you keep to making all these extravagant claims.

And I made a thread to prove i'm sorry, if you didn't see it in my last post here it is:
http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/34...ml#post4027251

I don't understand how your thread on posting screen shots of old games is an apology. Now, I feel that you are trying to separate this into categories.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HugeDink*

but I just got a little annoyed because I really like this thread, and lately it has been hijacked by *twits who moan instead of just post screens*.












**Cough**








It looked way better when it was a png


----------



## HugeDink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*












Cause I've been moaning for sooooo long.

and you guys dare call me immature.... whatever.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Chill out guys.


----------



## Unstableiser

*DiRT*






























Still lookin shexy


----------



## Nolander




----------



## TheHoff

Grid....stupid game won't let me select 1440*900 for my resolution so I'm stuck at 1280*960 until the next patch.

I'm driving the Supra.


----------



## Cataclysmo

Owning in TF2










Cool map


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Cataclysmo, what server is that last map on?


----------



## Cataclysmo

4chan lol


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo*


4chan lol


Nuuuuu

Wish me luck finding the server


----------



## Esseff

Wow gears of war looks good on PC


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


Nuuuuu

Wish me luck finding the server


lol. i dont think you wanna find the server


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo*


lol. i dont think you wanna find the server










I'm sure there's crazy 4chan-ers crawling around that server, but hey, adds to the adventure lol.


----------



## Cataclysmo

yea hahaha.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fury*


Uber Off-topic: I was going to buy a TT120 off you. I just remembered that from ages ago









Race 07 - None of that unrealistic Grid stuff










Whoo... that was good fun today^^









Guys, you really need to stop this argument over if his is legit or not - if you want to discuss it, do it elsewhere - this is a thread for posting screenshots and talking about them... not having a stupid argument. Don't go and ruin a great thread









Anyway, back to screenshots - i bring you the dead hover man


----------



## Triplesec

Coh.

Attachment 75564


----------



## Cataclysmo

CoH ****ing owns


----------



## Unstableiser

What are you lot using to get them graphics card stats in the top left?


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


What are you lot using to get them graphics card stats in the top left?


RivaTuner.


----------



## Triplesec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i_ame_killer_2*


RivaTuner.


Nope.. EVGA Precision.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triplesec*


Nope.. EVGA Precision.










Same thing, just with an interface for n00bs.


----------



## Unstableiser

How do you make Rivatuner do it?


----------



## l337sft

You can kinda guess what happened.










Decent game. I wish my rig would run TF2 better, i should be running it maxed no problem, its sucks.


----------



## C-bro

Say cheese!


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


You can kinda guess what happened.










Decent game. I wish my rig would run TF2 better, i should be running it maxed no problem, its sucks.


whoa what game is that


----------



## Jacko87

TF2 ownage, 100-25 and dominating top five players on the other team.


----------



## HugeDink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo*


whoa what game is that


I'm pretty sure its the new Soldier of Fortune game, judging from the gore lol, I forgot what its called and I heard it was bad, but thats what they said about SoF2 and that game kicked ass


----------



## redsunx




----------



## ImmortalKenny

Jacko, stroke your e-peen in the scoreboard thread


----------



## Jacko87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


Jacko, stroke your e-peen in the scoreboard thread


Oh, I didn't know there was a scoreboard thread...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Hey, 1337sft how many fps do you get in SOF3?











" This is how their receipts look, very lame and plain lol "

My last name is actually Vegas, but as always i tell folks to add the $ sign. If someone has the money and time to fly out to maryland, always visit this place:

  
 YouTube - Marketpro Computer Show Timonium, MD USA  



 
 I always visit in the towson area and go there when their shows is there. About 40% of all my pc games and some computer parts came from that place









Oh and if anyone wants to see me, i will be in maryland on the next show, starting july 11th, 2008, hope to see you there


----------



## Marin

Legendary... are you serious... this is a screenshot thread not a blog. Here is the OCN blog, go crazy.


----------



## forcifer

me like awp map


----------



## gtarmanrob

yeah Legendary, too far man with 'screenshots'. sorry to be blunt, but no one gives a **** mate.

stick to the thread topic, and post your personals elsewhere.

and on the topic of Soldier of Fortune 3...i downloaded it and its horrible! would not recommend that game to anyone, even for the gore. SOF2 was awesome, yes, no questions. but SOF3 failed hard.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## porschedrifter




----------



## Unstableiser

More of the Witcher. I prefer this over Mass Effect, swords>guns imo







I also think it's a lot better than Oblivion, although Oblivion does feel a bit more 'open'.


























I love how this game always leaves you wondering, "What if?" The story always seems to be heavily effected by a decision you made nearer to the start of the game. Oh, sorry I haven't kept the reciept for this game if anyone was interested in looking at how it was designed.

I had sex with the witch


----------



## Hanjin

Some TF2


----------



## l337sft

Legendary, i use Vsync.

So its at 62 all the time. Drops to 60 every once and a while.


----------



## go4life

this thread are just getting better and better







blogging, fighting, spam... aaaahh another day @ ocn


----------



## NCspecV81

I love the fact, despite all the ridicule, that people still post scoreboards.

Seriously, it's like picture, picture, picture. Then someone posts a scoreboard, and it's like RAWRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! NO SCOREBOARDS N00B!

So to break the habit before anymore are posted, I must say, NO @#%*)@%)@(*% SCOREBOARDS!


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I love the fact, despite all the ridicule, that people still post scoreboards.

Seriously, it's like picture, picture, picture. Then someone posts a scoreboard, and it's like RAWRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! NO SCOREBOARDS N00B!

So to break the habit before anymore are posted, I must say, NO @#%*)@%)@(*% SCOREBOARDS!

hehe.. who gives a **** about a scoreboard? we want to see some cool games;D


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 









The show is aweeesome. I've been watching it for years.


----------



## BiruZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *C-bro* 
Say cheese!


















what game is it?

here's mine:










it's a bit blurry i think it's because of the Adaptive AA... but in motion it looks better


----------



## TaiDinh

@BiruZ

That game is Crysis.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


hehe.. who gives a **** about a scoreboard? we want to see some cool games;D


thats what he's saying.

EDIT: i hate re-sizing good looking screenshots, but here's some more Crysis.

Clover??


















DMC 4 Demo


----------



## Hanjin

Mass effect


----------



## go4life

Will I run Mass effect at full on my system?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

More than likely you will


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion* 
More than likely you will

cool


----------



## Penicilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Will I run Mass effect at full on my system?

Easily, I ran it maxed one one g80 GTS


----------



## tr8rjohnk

gtarmanrob: What is DMC 4? That looks like a pretty cool game.


----------



## l337sft

the trees in this game look like ****


----------



## TrustKill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*


gtarmanrob: What is DMC 4? That looks like a pretty cool game.


Devil May Cry 4


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TrustKill* 
Devil May Cry 4

Looks pretty good, I haven't played the first three; what's the general expectation for this game?


----------



## reberto

Going back through Crysis again, oh boy


----------



## TrustKill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk* 
Looks pretty good, I haven't played the first three; what's the general expectation for this game?

I haven't played it yet on account of not owning a ps3, so I'm still waiting till it comes out for pc







But I've been hearing it's really good. Storyline, game play, quality, etc


----------



## eracerx

ill try to get some better ones


----------



## TrustKill




----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*


Looks pretty good, I haven't played the first three; what's the general expectation for this game?


neither have I









i played the demo on PS3 originally and liked it but never bothered to buy it. now its coming on PC with way better graphics, so i will probably give it a go when its released.


----------



## x2s3w4

Here's the new CNC3 Kanes Wrath. The Scrin are awesome. Too bad there's nobody left to nuke.


----------



## TaiDinh

@x2s3w4

Do you know if a patch for Kane came out yet? I am waiting for them to fix the syncing issue when playing multiplayer.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


http://i30.tinypic.com/34h8jlw.jpg

the trees in this game look like ****


*****, i was just about to say the same thing. I notice it myself, but see over at the SOF 3 forum and ign review, there really isn't any advanced options in the game to fix anything, no patch or anything. Just simple options, change resolution thats it. Good thing i only paid 9.99 for it, but i do think its pretty good, i just can't play the game with my GPU at the moment. I own SOF 1 and 2 tho, box art/jewel case and everything.


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


@x2s3w4

Do you know if a patch for Kane came out yet? I am waiting for them to fix the syncing issue when playing multiplayer.


Not as of today. I've just got it and have been skirmishing. There are some great new units though.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *x2s3w4*


Not as of today. I've just got it and have been skirmishing. There are some great new units though.


Yeah, lol

The first time I saw the GDI MARV, I was like







! It just runs over smaller tanks like trees.


----------



## Esseff

Been seeing Crysis screenshots all day today and it gave me the urge to play it again ._.

I don't know why but the first level of the game is my favorite...The bushes and stuff.

Yeah the bushes.......Don't know what it is about them



























OH GAWD MORE BUSHES




















































Is the game better a second time or what? I'm enjoying this alot more than I should be ._.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

nice screens


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Didn't know that kane and lynch was this fun, runs alright on my 6200 too, getting a total of 12-18fps, which is playble. Only drops to 12 fps in scenes like this:


----------



## zacbrain

well then FIRE!!!


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


well then FIRE!!!











I need to reinstall that game...


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
well then FIRE!!!










oh dude that game's a sight for sore eyes. haha. isnt there a 3rd coming out within the next year?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

postal?


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
oh dude that game's a sight for sore eyes. haha. isnt there a 3rd coming out within the next year?

its not sore, its BRUTAL.(although i dont find any games to hurt the eyes, try getting hit in ur eye with a nail gun) D:







yes next year is a thrid person prespective and on the source engine, and a major release on all systems pc and mac, its gunnabe leet.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
postal?

yes sir.


----------



## reberto

Shot his head off, then I decided to take a little wee







I forgot to set him on fire, but oh well!


----------



## zacbrain




----------



## reberto

Now THATS more like it!


----------



## zacbrain




----------



## reberto

Damn video game protesters!


----------



## dskina

Stupid Ewe Boll.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
Stupid Ewe Boll.

postal is fun enough, ignore the film if ya want to


----------



## shnoops

Game is a HL2 mod called HIDDEN. Basically hes 90% invisible alive and looks like this once hes dead and a couch fell on his head


----------



## youngmoney

rapplez


----------



## Unstableiser

What the fig @ the HL2 Picture.


----------



## forcifer

dang rappelz has come a long way...


----------



## shnoops

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


What the fig @ the HL2 Picture.


LMAO thats the great thing about HL2 physics!!!


----------



## ChrisB17

Me takin out newb axis players.


----------



## Unstableiser

Oooh, I remember playing the free beta thingy for that game. Is it any good long term?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

"Check out all of the guns i have"


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Oooh, I remember playing the free beta thingy for that game. Is it any good long term?


If that question was for me, Then yes that game is one of the best multi player online games I have ever played. And I have alot of games and that one is pretty much my favorite.


----------



## gtarmanrob

@ ChrisB17 - is that Red Orchestra?

@ Legendary - what game is that?


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


@ ChrisB17 - is that Red Orchestra?


yes it is, its leet.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

I for one think Postal games are dead boring...


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


yes it is, its leet.


i heard the weapon accuracy was like, way off? like the shot register was really poorly done.

did i hear wrong? i miss having a REALLY good *online WWII game, im over COD2 and DoD:Source is awesome but im too used to all the maps.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
i heard the weapon accuracy was like, way off? like the shot register was really poorly done.

did i hear wrong? i miss having a REALLY good *online WWII game, im over COD2 and DoD:Source is awesome but im too used to all the maps.

you heard wrong, i've played it before and the registry was wayyyy awesome, anyways there realeasing a big update soon i think.


----------



## Criswell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Didn't know that kane and lynch was this fun, runs alright on my 6200 too, getting a total of 12-18fps, which is playble. Only drops to 12 fps in scenes like this:

12 fps is so not-playable.


----------



## //bullet

I Sooo need a new Gfx Card...

7600 POWAH! (Oh wait, there is none... )


----------



## l337sft

If i ever experienced 12fps again, ill kill myself.


----------



## Unstoppable

Nice screenshots








I'll post some of mine when I get my SLi setup.


----------



## l337sft

Legendary, if youre not pirating these games, which you must be.

Then stop, and save your money, stop buying so many games you CANT play. And put it towards a new computer.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Criswell*


12 fps is so not-playable.


It only drops to 12 fps in certain locations, about 95% of the time i get around 18fps, which is playable to me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


Legendary, if youre not pirating these games, which you must be.


Alright first of all, you obviously have not been paying attention to my game collection, second unlike some folks i buy my games, its only about 10 games out of my 400 game collection which i have downloaded, and they are discontinue games. 3rd, if you didn't notice, i wasn't playing Kane and lynch the full game, it was a demo.

Anyways,


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*












You know what I really hate? When you die fighting that guy. Then you have to start over and fight those ice monsters. Fighting the fire boss is soooooo much fun.


----------



## NCspecV81




----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
You know what I really hate? When you die fighting that guy. Then you have to start over and fight those ice monsters. Fighting the fire boss is soooooo much fun.

dude, i know EXACTLY how you feel hahaha.

i still havnt beaten Berial yet...is it possible in the demo? i got him to half of ONE bar left, ONE, and he killed me.

@NCSpecV81 - how did you get those screens on PC?


----------



## porschedrifter

He's just using an xbox 360 for windows controller


----------



## Snownation

The PC version of PES2008 uses those Xbox icons too regardless of what controller you use.


----------



## Penicilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *//bullet*


I Sooo need a new Gfx Card...

7600 POWAH! (Oh wait, there is none... )










Strange, my old X1800GTO did pretty well with the game and it was an even match to the 7600GT


----------



## gtarmanrob

ahhh. lol i didnt even know there was a PC version of PES2008???

is it good? Fifa08 on PC sucked big time.


----------



## slyoteboy




----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
ahhh. lol i didnt even know there was a PC version of PES2008???

is it good? Fifa08 on PC sucked big time.

yes its a really good game of soccer but I can't for the life of me figure out how to force AA! even tried it in the drivers


----------



## id_ram

@NCspecV81

Wait so wat game is it again


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *id_ram*


@NCspecV81

Wait so wat game is it again










PES2008
(winning eleven)
http://www.gamespot.com/pc/sports/pes2008/index.html


----------



## Unstableiser

Recently got Company of Heroes, great game! DX10 looks nice but the fps drops a lot with it on


----------



## NCspecV81

Finally got some AA in it! Only drops frame rates in slow-mo though, so not sure whats up with that! But it has fully movable hair and cloth physics. COOL!


----------



## gtarmanrob

^ lol i am sooo buying that game. looks awesome.


----------



## Unstableiser

*Gassystrosus*, this smelly creature is to be kept at a distance, not only because of it's smell but because it's the most efficiant stomach in the galaxy, on legs... And it will eat just about anything organic, leaving it to come out of it's rather large other end in seconds flat, completely digested. With a jaw designed completely without bone structure and a body as flexible as a snake's*, the Gassystosus can eat an animal as large as it's limbs allow it to pass.

*Scientists on Mars colony believe this creature evolved from snakes when they were introduced to the Xister Quadrent of the Galaxy in 2187.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 








*Gassystrosus*, this smelly creature is to be kept at a distance, not only because of it's smell but because it's the most efficiant stomach in the galaxy, on legs... And it will eat just about anything organic, leaving it to come out of it's rather large other end in seconds flat, completely digested. With a jaw designed completely without bone structure and a body as flexible as a snake's*, the Gassystosus can eat an animal as large as it's limbs allow it to pass.

*Scientists on Mars colony believe this creature evolved from snakes when they were introduced to the Xister Quadrent of the Galaxy in 2187.

lol...did you make that description up yourself??


----------



## Unstableiser

I was bored


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snownation*


The PC version of PES2008 uses those Xbox icons too regardless of what controller you use.


The most stupid thing game developers can do... I HATE SEING 360 CONTROLLERS in game settings in games like DMC4 and Lost Planet.


----------



## Mrzev

??? How did you get spore? it doesnt come out for a few months???? Beta?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

is that winning eleven?


----------



## l337sft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mrzev*


??? How did you get spore? it doesnt come out for a few months???? Beta?


Its the demo, you can downloading it off spore.com or fileplanet. Or direct2drive.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


I was bored










dude...very creative. 
lol. 
maybe, go outside? haha







jk. 
game seems very different.


----------



## Isellion

Got this one in TF2 over the weekend...


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


is that winning eleven?


YES and it's very fun! It's the Soccer games of Soccer games! Errr well for you NON-US living people... Football.


----------



## redsunx

My guy is most badass!


----------



## adam144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Isellion*


Got this one in TF2 over the weekend...











Lol, trespassers will be violated












AoC on my mammoth at night







Will post another pic when it turns day


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
dude...very creative.
lol.
maybe, go outside? haha







jk.
game seems very different.

I went outside last month, thankyou very much. Any more sun and my poor white skin would burn up!


----------



## Mr. Mister

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adam144* 
Lol, trespassers will be violated












AoC on my mammoth at night







Will post another pic when it turns day

Is it a good game? I'm thinking of playing it. Does it take up as much time as WoW? Is the PVP more open? What class do you like the most?


----------



## adam144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Mister* 
Is it a good game? I'm thinking of playing it. Does it take up as much time as WoW? Is the PVP more open? What class do you like the most?

It's a good game IMO, no it doesn't take up as much time as WoW, I got to level 41 on this char with just 1 day 13 hours play time.

I've never played PvP yet, but it seems to be a lot more interesting than WoW's, what with the battlekeep raids. Basically one guild holds a siege on another guild's battlekeep and it just goes on until one wins









I think there's also world pvp where you go into a certain area and just fight, but I'm not sure as I've never done PvP, I prefer PvE.

Also, for class, I like Guardian atm, really easy for levelling.. take some defensive stance, heavy armor and put some DoTs on the enemy.. can kill 3-4 enemies of 2-3 levels higher than me without much risk


----------



## Cataclysmo

Some screenys i took of the MMORPG Archlord


----------



## TaiDinh

Is Archlord click to move or do you move by WASD?


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Is Archlord click to move or do you move by WASD?


Click to move =\\

You can use WASD but its kinda messed up.

still pretty damn fun for a free to play mmo.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo*


Click to move =

You can use WASD but its kinda messed up.

still pretty damn fun for a free to play mmo.


I'll give Archlord shot. I've heard pretty good things about.


----------



## Cataclysmo

yea you got nothing to lose =P


----------



## go4life

Ahh the shark ate me in crysis:/ looks terrible on the picture though:/


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsunx*


My guy is most badass!


HAHAHAA my char is also that but without ass


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## JoeUbi

That screenshot just reminds me of how terrible I am at GRiD.


----------



## l337sft




----------



## STDSkillz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redsunx* 









My guy is most badass!

JUST finished that game for the first time (_finally!_) this morning. LOVED it.


----------



## NCspecV81

1920x1200 w/ 4xMSAA


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slyoteboy*



















Love Company of Heros.


----------



## porschedrifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Ahh the shark ate me in crysis:/ looks terrible on the picture though:/


LOL where is there a shark in Crysis?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *porschedrifter*


LOL where is there a shark in Crysis?


the second level...just start swimming out to sea, you'll see.

if you have a genuine fear of large open waters, it will freak you out. you wont even see him coming then all of a sudden, you're being stalked. then, you're dead.


----------



## Dark-Asylum

gee thanks EA. died in the ****pit of the mig...curious as how to how that works.










heh...i didnt mean fly away


----------



## Cataclysmo

CSS


----------



## Unstableiser

Crysis runs well with the new drivers










My Korean friend on his gun. Best Glitch ever


----------



## Danylu

Can you get a screenshot of the shark? I've gone swimming but I've never seen the shark.

Thanks!


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danylu*


Can you get a screenshot of the shark? I've gone swimming but I've never seen the shark.

Thanks!


Deep water, swim out towards the Korean ships.


----------



## Unstableiser

This guy didn't want to shoot me either, same as the guy on the first pic


----------



## grunion

Better appreciate this shot, I died getting it


----------



## Unstableiser

Woah


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Better appreciate this shot, I died getting it



















LOL


----------



## grunion

Here he is stalking me.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Better appreciate this shot, I died getting it



















LOL easily Pic of the Week. perfect timing.

quick, lets throw in some lame punch lines.

"well, that photo was to die for"


----------



## Unstableiser

Oh my god dude, you can't imagine how fast and hard my heart is beating right now! I went out to find the shark myself and I kept trying to outrun it but when it finally came to get me it really **** me up







And yeah I'm terrified of deep water in r/l lol. I'm NOT doing it again, not even for money.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

just swim in circles they can't catch you then...


----------



## Unstableiser

It's just too scary knowing they are there







I'm serious it literally terrifies me, It was hard enough to jump into the deep part of the water lol.


----------



## Danylu

REP +
OMG lol, I've never actually seen it. Thanks for responding to my request! I'm gonna try and find it now...


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Oh my god dude, you can't imagine how fast and hard my heart is beating right now! I went out to find the shark myself and I kept trying to outrun it but when it finally came to get me it really **** me up







And yeah I'm terrified of deep water in r/l lol. I'm NOT doing it again, not even for money.


i told you man! i am too, and it seriously freaked me out. if you wanna scare yourself even further, swim towards the bottom when you are out deep. ****s with you ay hahaha.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


just swim in circles they can't catch you then...


lol

actually due to the way the Great White is built, with its neck/head alignment and the way it hunts and feeds, a Great White must always attack on a 0-45 degree angle or therebouts, it cannot attack downwards.

therefore the safest place, in RL, to avoid being attacked by a Great White, is to swim beneath it. i've seen divers swim with them outside of a cage. my question then is...who's the first to swim back UP to the boat


----------



## Unstableiser

Not actually a game but a benchmark but I thought it was worthy. For some reason the flash from the guns doesn't show up in the screenshots, the lighting on the water is amazing.


----------



## Esseff




----------



## shnoops

COD4, playing today and i shot at this 4 times before i realized what happened. bit of a stretch.....


----------



## theartist

The Withcer


----------



## Mr. Mister

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theartist*


The Withcer











Is it a good game?


----------



## theartist

Yep, I love it....great story, graphics & game play


----------



## OpticWaves

This guy kept doing this over and over with the boats. He was really moving too like 10 times as fast as normal with the bow all jacked up like that. Had to have been hacking or something.

The admins were there to and the server had PB so was confusing. Nobody would answer how that was happening.


----------



## zacbrain

i finally found it







mvp baseball 2005!!!(local half price books)
installed the mvp 07 mod


----------



## yellowtoblerone

witcher's got one of the best rpg stories


----------



## theartist

Sucked me in during the intro sceen.


----------



## Unstableiser

Everything is good about The Witcher, appart from the voice acting lol. Oh and the really really risque sexual encounters :\\


----------



## go4life

Took some new screens from Crysis! Check them out


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OpticWaves*


This guy kept doing this over and over with the boats. He was really moving too like 10 times as fast as normal with the bow all jacked up like that. Had to have been hacking or something.

The admins were there to and the server had PB so was confusing. Nobody would answer how that was happening.



I think theres an exploit on that map if you hit the carrier just right it does that...


----------



## Esseff




----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*




















Not actually a game but a benchmark but I thought it was worthy. For some reason the flash from the guns doesn't show up in the screenshots, the lighting on the water is amazing.


What benchmark is that?


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *x2s3w4*


What benchmark is that?


pt boats knights of the sea dx 10 benchie


----------



## Ajax413




----------



## TaiDinh

What game is that Ajax?


----------



## Ajax413

Blacksite: Area 51. Just came in the mail today.


----------



## ivan0550

Looks interesting!


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ajax413*


Blacksite: Area 51. Just came in the mail today.


No way! It looks that nice?







Do they still have the handgun?


----------



## Ajax413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


No way! It looks that nice?







Do they still have the handgun?










Yeah, it looks surprisingly nice. I haven't gotten a handgun yet, but in the instruction manual it says they have it.









EDIT: First on 500.

EDIT#2: If anyone wants to check out Blacksite, gogamer has it for $10. http://gogamer.com/BlackSite--Area-5...VVviewprod.htm


----------



## l337sft

Is there multiplayer in blacksite?

And is it better than the 360 verison?


----------



## Ajax413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


Is there multiplayer in blacksite?

And is it better than the 360 verison?


Yes there is a multiplayer, but I haven't checked it out yet so I don't know how active it is.

As for the 360 version, I've never played it.


----------



## l337sft

Do me a favor and check it out, it looks good from that screenshot. Tell me how active it is.


----------



## Ajax413

Sure thing. I'll be back in a little bit.









EDIT: Okay, just tried to get into a match, but it's got a little matchmaking thing instead of a server list, so I don't know how many exactly are playing. However, I tried joining a quick match and it showed no available servers, which is most likely not a good sign for the online livelihood.


----------



## zacbrain

*AM I OUT D: *


----------



## Ajax413




----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ajax413*












I pretty much hated that game with all my rage and soul...
I'm never ever gonna go near a BSA51 PC again...
But my taste is not your concern unless you also hate it...


----------



## RSXHiTMAN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


I pretty much hated that game with all my rage and soul...
I'm never ever gonna go near a BSA51 PC again...
But my taste is not your concern unless you also hate it...


what is the game your talking about? what is in that screenshot


----------



## l337sft

Black Site Area 51


----------



## Ajax413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


I pretty much hated that game with all my rage and soul...
I'm never ever gonna go near a BSA51 PC again...
But my taste is not your concern unless you also hate it...


Eh, it's got its fair share of problems I'm not going to lie. The gun play could use a lot of work, but I don't think it's horrendous, but then again I'm just on the Nevada mission. I've seen a lot of bugs already, but nothing game breaking for me, just a few graphical glitches here and there and the occasional movement problem.

But who knows, give me a week and then ask me how I like it. Maybe I'll have thrown it out my window by then.


----------



## horror




----------



## porschedrifter

Everyone posting from this point on could you please provide the name of the game(s) you are posting along with the screen shots to prevent further "what game is that" posts?

Thank you


----------



## Metal425

Woah, Nice.


----------



## TaiDinh

Lost Planet










Maybe there's too much snow to be outside.


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ajax413*


Blacksite: Area 51. Just came in the mail today.


that's the crapiest game i played in a long time....


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blowie*


that's the crapiest game i played in a long time....


----------



## horror

^i thought kinda the same about lost planet. graphics were awesome but the gameplay and gun mechanics and stuff pissed me off too much. sound sucked too.


----------



## Flack88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*












Yeh lol Blacksite was poo.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *horror*


^i thought kinda the same about lost planet. graphics were awesome but the gameplay and gun mechanics and stuff pissed me off too much. sound sucked too.


I pretty much liked Lost Planet but I hated that they put in Xbox 3-****ty controllers in the option menu, the last battel was fun, much like ZOE


----------



## Mr. Mister

Just me rippin' up some TF2 during the free weekend thing.


----------



## Unstableiser

Would get it better if you had filled in your specs lol.


----------



## Mr. Mister

My specs:

Nvidia Quadro 2 Pro 64mb video card.
Intel Xeon 1.7Ghz dual core CPU.

I am buying a completely new PC is a couple of months. In fact, the reason I joined this forum in the first place is to learn more about PC components.

My current pc is an MRI workstation my job was throwing out 4-5 years ago. I took them from the garbage because I needed a new PC, installed an OS, and I had myself a nice PC for that time.


----------



## Esseff

Go to:

User CP > Edit System







Fill it all in and bingo!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Mr. Mister

Is guild wars's pvp good? Is it open-ended like eve's, or restrained as wow's'ss.


----------



## Esseff

Look at that eye candy!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Mister*


Is guild wars's pvp good? Is it open-ended like eve's, or restrained as wow's'ss.


GW is really odd to explain, as its not REALLY an "MMORPG". The PvP is restricted and organized through your guild hall, and other PvP areas have their own towns which instance you to an arena to fight. Every time you go outside a town you get your own "instance" of the game world to play in, you never see another player outside of towns accept for your party members.


----------



## Anth0789

TF2 Achievment Server as you can see...


----------



## JoeUbi

If you want real PvP, play Ultima Online. Although it is fairly item based, it has the bet PvP system of any game hands down.

I play on the freeshard, www.abcuo.com.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


TF2 Achievment Server as you can see...







http://i31.tinypic.com/fenib9.jpg


All that rep and posts and you post scoreboards


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


All that rep and posts and you post scoreboards










Yes, it is a scoreboard, but he's not bragging about anything. If you've played in an Achievement server in TF2, you'll notice it doesn't take long to get 800+ points (especially when there's bots), and besides you're not competing against anyone.


----------



## Unstableiser

I know he wasn't bragging it isn't his fault, I was just trying to be lightly humourous but I'm a dikc so what who cares


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Scoreboards are a no-no in this thread.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Ecchi, did you read my second to last post?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Scoreboards are a no-no in this thread.


Well I couldn't find the Screenshot Scoreboard thread so Shhh....


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Check mah sig.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
Ecchi, did you read my second to last post?

Yeah but no is no


----------



## l337sft

FEAR <three


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l337sft* 
FEAR <three

Best scene in the game is the long narrow room where the door closes in front of you and when you turn around... AAAARRRGGHHH!!!! the chills run down my spine everytime, not cuz I'm scared but it's so ... perfectly done it works everytime^^


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Best scene in the game is the long narrow room where the door closes in front of you and when you turn around... AAAARRRGGHHH!!!! the chills run down my spine everytime, not cuz I'm scared but it's so ... perfectly done it works everytime^^


Yea that part scared the hell outta me. Im thinking about replaying it.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo*


Yea that part scared the hell outta me. Im thinking about replaying it.


Over and over^^


----------



## Acerbus Hospes

I'm huge into MMOs and this is one from LOTRO I just took....hope you like


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Whne i tried lotro i didnt much liek it. Character animations are cheesy at best, and it just seemed childish for some reason...


----------



## TaiDinh

Nooo! Come back battlefield!


----------



## l337sft

Yea guys, FEAR, play it over again, its mad fun, and right now, i really am scared.


----------



## ivan0550

I never saw the white light!


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ivan0550*


I never saw the white light!










You did earlier, lol. It eventually turns black when you get too high.


----------



## Skullzaflare

here, see anything special in the picture?
TAIO DONT SAY ANYTHING


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skullzaflare*


here, see anything special in the picture?
TAIO DONT SAY ANYTHING










YOU CAN'T STOP ME. I'M NOT TAIO!


----------



## StickyFingaz

Age of Conan


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skullzaflare* 
here, see anything special in the picture?

A teddy in the TV?


----------



## Unstableiser

There is a wierd light outside and no reflection in the glass on the goggles which makes you a vampire


----------



## Spitphire

Gears of War is gorgeous!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spitphire*


Gears of War is gorgeous!


Indeed it is!










<OT>: imho, every shooter should have some type of cover-system.


----------



## l337sft

Im gonna have to agree with you on that one.


----------



## bwoasis

Driving around of some random planet. BTW, this game is awesome!!


----------



## Unstableiser

Wow you get to drive things. I stopped playing it last week, got to this big city place on a spaceship. Dunno if i'll finish.


----------



## Xombie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


<OT>: imho, every shooter should have some type of cover-system.


Err...

Maybe every third person shooter, but certainly not first person ones.


----------



## l337sft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Wow you get to drive things. I stopped playing it last week, got to this big city place on a spaceship. Dunno if i'll finish.


After you do the missions on that ship, the game gets REALLY good.


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Wow you get to drive things. I stopped playing it last week, got to this big city place on a spaceship. Dunno if i'll finish.


*** lol you didn't even start the game...


----------



## Spitphire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Indeed it is!










<OT>: imho, every shooter should have some type of cover-system.


Nice shot! Anyone know when GOW2 is gonna be released for PC?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xombie*


Err...

Maybe every third person shooter, but certainly not first person ones.


_"shooter"_

..but yeah, to be exact you are indeed on the money.










(R6LV)


----------



## redsunx




----------



## Sm3gH3ad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redsunx* 









Lol, 1337 gold


----------



## StickyFingaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Indeed it is!


where is the color?


----------



## Mebby

bwoasis what game is that?


----------



## -Inferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mebby*


bwoasis what game is that?


Warcraft 3: Frozen Throne

I think, not sure though.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Inferno*


Warcraft 3: Frozen Throne

I think, not sure though.


Nope, Mass Effect


----------



## -Inferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


Nope, Mass Effect










lol, I saw his post, then i thought it was the one above it.

I guess not


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Caramelldansen all over again








Miku Yeah








Maybe not a game but it's still fun and that makes it game-ish^^


----------



## TnB= Gir

Prepare for an onslaught.




























"Oh hi there! Surprise buttsex!"


----------



## Mebby

Grid in all its glory.

*see attached


----------



## adam144

Age of Conan on my horse







(Click for full-size 1680x1050)


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skullzaflare*


here, see anything special in the picture?
TAIO DONT SAY ANYTHING










the enemy has a reflection...but the TV is smashed.


----------



## bwoasis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mebby* 
bwoasis what game is that?

Yes, as everyone has said, it's Mass Effect. Very awesome game, but can be a bit hard if you don't know what you are doing (guilty







). But all in all I love it!!

So as not to be spam:










We've landed on the moon!!!


----------



## grunion

Some Crysis boredom, blow **** up day


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Prepare for an onslaught.




























"Oh hi there! Surprise buttsex!"














































I quoted the pictures on purpose to make everyone mad









I see you have the demo. Is that PS3, or is it on PC too?


----------



## redsunx

IT'S NOT BROKEN DAMNIT!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Those screenies were from the pc demo. I'm seriously considering buying it when it comes out. Seems like a great game.

And that is with ultra settings, max AA.


----------



## Zulli85

Those pics of DMC4 look really nice. Good reminder for me to install the demo.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Yea it's an amazing demo that looks fantastic. Very well coded too.


----------



## dskina




----------



## Kopi

Interesting, to say the least.

Ah what the heck TWO PICTURES


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## 53977




----------



## Cataclysmo

Sometimes in stalker you have too much ammo ><


----------



## Mebby

I love how some times its more fun fighting with the pack then winning in Grid.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mebby* 
I love how some times its more fun fighting with the pack then winning in Grid.

Is that an excuse for sucking or what


----------



## Mebby

I only suck at the free style drift.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

ROFL i almost destroyed my GPU playing UT3, my temps went up to 86c from 45c , my monitor stuff off, and there was some crazy lines running across the screen. Never again will i try to play UT3 on a 6200 OC PCI card hahaha. I did manager to snap these shots tho, at 1024x768, post-processing effects on, world and texture detail at full, that may be the reason my temps shot up so high haha


----------



## AntiTalent

Hot damn that looks like Deus Ex-era gaming. Even though it almost toasted your pc, it's impressive levels of scalability.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AntiTalent* 
Hot damn that looks like Deus Ex-era gaming. Even though it almost toasted your pc, it's impressive levels of scalability.

I was testing to see did it work with my 6200 and it did, but not playable. If i would of burn out my 6200 BFG version, no worries i have a Evga version in my gaming room







, but i am not about to play it again.


----------



## reberto

I was fightin' me sum terrorists

NOM NOM NOM COW


----------



## TaiDinh

@reberto

lol! I thought the first picture was Crysis on low settings. ><"


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

What game is that, Postal?


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
What game is that, Postal?

The first picture is of Postal 2: Apocalypse Weekend and the second one is of Postal 2: Share The Pain (the single player campaign. That screenshot if from what I believe is on thursday where one of the things you have to do is pick up steaks)


----------



## Flack88

Some more COH and RO.









Before:









After:









Bang Goes Jeep:









This Is What An 88 Does To You:


----------



## Esseff

Is the last screenshot Red Orchestra?


----------



## Flack88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Esseff*


Is the last screenshot Red Orchestra?


Yep with THIS awsome mod.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Can you turn off blood and gore postal games?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Can you turn off blood and gore postal games?


why the hell turn off the gore in postal?!?!?!?!
without it, its a complete waste of time!!!!!!!! 
PERIOD...


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Can you turn off blood and gore postal games?


Uh, no. The point of the Postal games is to have as much blood/urine/puke/body parts as possible. Plus, it would creek along on your system. You'd only be able to have ~5 people walking around and thats about it. For a game in DX8, it can still beat down a few systems


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


Uh, no. The point of the Postal games is to have as much blood/urine/puke/body parts as possible. Plus, it would creek along on your system. You'd only be able to have ~5 people walking around and thats about it. For a game in DX8, it can still beat down a few systems


haha







the only system it beats down, is legendary`s







lol


----------



## Unstableiser

Now, now.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


haha







the only system it beats down, is legendary`s







lol


It hit 15-20fps a few times on my rig. But of corse that was with ~100 people's bodies but that is beside the point. While his computer meets the minimum specs for the game (barely), its no fun not completely maxed out.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


It hit 15-20fps a few times on my rig. But of corse that was with ~100 people's bodies but that is beside the point. While his computer meets the minimum specs for the game (barely), its no fun not completely maxed out.


that is true







but I bet you got everything in the driver fully turned up to








so its a fair deal it drops down when you got 5000000 corpses everywhere


----------



## aroc91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Wow you get to drive things. I stopped playing it last week, got to this big city place on a spaceship. Dunno if i'll finish.


So you played a 25+ hour game for about 1 hour and concluded you didn't like it based on a tutorial level and talking to people...


----------



## Unstableiser

When did I say I didn't like it? It's one of my favorite games! Don't jump to conclusions, when I said I might not finish I meant it in an upset way... I'm very busy and don't have much time to play games that is all, especially time-consuming addictive ones lol. I'll finish it when I get the time


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skullzaflare*













What game is this??


----------



## The Cake is a Lie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


What game is this??


Call of Duty 4

And I believe they are playing in mp_chinatown


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Cake is a Lie*


Call of Duty 4

And I believe they are playing in mp_chinatown


lol I thought it was stalker xD but thanks


----------



## Snowsurfer

Age of Conan.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


that is true







but I bet you got everything in the driver fully turned up to








so its a fair deal it drops down when you got 5000000 corpses everywhere










Nope, I have all the in game settings at max, nothing more. Well, I did mod the cfg file so the game would run @ 1680x1050 (my native res) plus the game doesn't work with SLi, so only one card was doing anything. And it really starts to drop down when you get ~15-20 corpses on the screen (happens more than you think!)


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


Nope, I have all the in game settings at max, nothing more. Well, I did mod the cfg file so the game would run @ 1680x1050 (my native res) plus the game doesn't work with SLi, so only one card was doing anything. And it really starts to drop down when you get ~15-20 corpses on the screen (happens more than you think!)


When I played it at my old rig, I didnt see any lag at all:/ that was on a AMD 4400+ X2 and a 7900GTX







I think its a little weird that you get so low fps! should get more


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
When I played it at my old rig, I didnt see any lag at all:/ that was on a AMD 4400+ X2 and a 7900GTX







I think its a little weird that you get so low fps! should get more









Fully maxed out? Pedestrians and all? Plus it only went that low once and a while, most of the time it was at 100-200fps


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
Fully maxed out? Pedestrians and all? Plus it only went that low once and a while, most of the time it was at 100-200fps









yeah that fps`s more like it dude


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Cake is a Lie* 
Call of Duty 4

And I believe they are playing in mp_chinatown

which is a remake of carentan...







it's my favorite map from cod1&2


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheHoff* 
which is a remake of carentan...







it's my favorite map from cod1&2

same


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
Uh, no. The point of the Postal games is to have as much blood/urine/puke/body parts as possible. Plus, it would creek along on your system. You'd only be able to have ~5 people walking around and thats about it. For a game in DX8, it can still beat down a few systems

MINIMUM SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS

* Windows 98/ME/2000/XP
* Direct X 8.1
* Pentium 3 or AMD Athlon 733 MHz processor
* 128MB of RAM
* 8X CD-ROM
* 3GB available hard drive space
* Internet connection (for online play)
* A 32 MB GeForce 2 or Radeon-class video card*
* A Windows-compatible sound card*
*Compatible with DirectX 8.1 or higher

RECOMMENDED SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS

* 1.2 GHz Pentium 3 or AMD Athlon processor
* 384MB of RAM
* 64MB GeForce 3 or Radeon 8500-class video card

You can't be serious right?


----------



## cptjharkness

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spitphire* 
Nice shot! Anyone know when GOW2 is gonna be released for PC?

Apparently Never!!!!!


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
MINIMUM SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS

* Windows 98/ME/2000/XP
* Direct X 8.1
* Pentium 3 or AMD Athlon 733 MHz processor
* 128MB of RAM
* 8X CD-ROM
* 3GB available hard drive space
* Internet connection (for online play)
* A 32 MB GeForce 2 or Radeon-class video card*
* A Windows-compatible sound card*
*Compatible with DirectX 8.1 or higher

RECOMMENDED SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS

* 1.2 GHz Pentium 3 or AMD Athlon processor
* 384MB of RAM
* 64MB GeForce 3 or Radeon 8500-class video card

You can't be serious right?

Yeah, I am. Its either A: Your computer is really good at playing this game or B: Really bad. There is no point to playing this game on lowest settings or even medium settings, it just isn't fun. So I'd keep this amazing game of your...not amazing computer.


----------



## Triplesec

Grid

Attachment 76269


----------



## l337sft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


So I'd keep this amazing game off your...not amazing computer.


I love you *****.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

EDIT: I will download the demo in a few mins and post results within 2 hours. On this postal 2 game.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


EDIT: I will download the demo in a few mins and post results within 2 hours. On this postal 2 game.


Go go captain fail! Also, run it maxed out or no go


----------



## dskina

zachax antics:


----------



## Cataclysmo

Some game i played 2 or 3 years ago. was fun at the time i guess.


----------



## grunion

I do that in Crysis, rock crawling on the beaches is funs.


----------



## zacbrain

awww <3








*i did it again >_>*


----------



## dskina

I thought that this was kinda funny, in a twisted way:


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
EDIT: I will download the demo in a few mins and post results within 2 hours. On this postal 2 game.

Its been almost 3hrs now, where are these "amazing" screenshots?


----------



## gtarmanrob

^ ^ .... i dont get it


----------



## Jacko87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


Its been almost 3hrs now, where are these "amazing" screenshots?


Its probably still installing


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

You can turn off blood and gore in this amazing game, WOOOOOOO. This game is fun, its like GTA or something haha. Anyways:



*Settings at 1280x1024 , 32bit colors*



*I wasn't about to max this game out, so i left some stuff off*










I was trying to burn down my neighbors tv ROFL









" I have to ask, why do so many people have heavy power guns laying around under their beds and houses in general? " 









Alright this game came out in 2003 and i am having trouble running the game at times, i get around 9-12fps when the action heats up, but only in certain areas. Most of the time my fps was at 16-28 which is playable.

So the game is playable, but i have to turn down the graphics a bit.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Here is mine.







Crysis







something to drool over


















yeah its the new welcome to the jungle mod if anyone is wondering.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

here is more


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
Yep thats Welcome to the Jungle







. With the Ultra high setting. I had to turn off motion blur. Made me dizzy







. The So called natural mod stuffed up my crysis. Patch 1.2 wouldn't install







.

http://www.crymod.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=23829

incase you are wondering if that doesn't work try this.

http://www.incrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=17780











cheers mate.

and reason i ask is, Natural Mod requires a fresh install of Crysis, either 1.0, 1.1 or 1.2, whatever, to be installed on. once Natural Mod is installed, you cant patch the game. thats the answer to your little issue i imagine.

will look into this Jungle mod thing.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Alright this game came out in 2003 and i am having trouble running the game at times, i get around 9-12fps when the action heats up, but only in certain areas. Most of the time my fps was at 16-28 which is playable.

So the game is playable, but i have to turn down the graphics a bit.










Only 10 bystanders? Only 5 corpses? See, you're missing the point of this game. The point of this game is to have tons of people walking around, set them on fire, then pee on them, then beat them all the shovels. And since the action is always "heated up" in that game, and you only get 9-12fgs when that happens, I can now say that you can NOT play this game the way it's meant to be played. k, thx, and bai


----------



## KSIMP88




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
Only 10 bystanders? Only 5 corpses? See, you're missing the point of this game. The point of this game is to have tons of people walking around, set them on fire, then pee on them, then beat them all the shovels. And since the action is always "heated up" in that game, and you only get 9-12fgs when that happens, I can now say that you can NOT play this game the way it's meant to be played. k, thx, and bai

I said only in certain areas, tho.

And btw, you can turn off blood and gore, and the point of the game is not to set them on fire, etc. When i buy this game, believe me i will always turn off blood and gore, and just leave the nice people alone, unless they attack me. Even in GTA games, i always finds ways to avoid killing anyone.









I care about video game characters







And if you think i am lying, i am not because people over at the gta forums are still waiting for me to release a indepth gta 3 guide to avoid killing about 95% of the people in the game.

If a game has a option to remove blood and gore, believe me its going off. I'm 26, but i have my limits lol.


----------



## Flack88

^^^^^^
Thats why its called a Game. You gotta be sick to take that stuff as real life.


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
*I said only in certain areas, tho.
*
And btw, you can turn off blood and gore, and the point of the game is not to set them on fire, etc. When i buy this game, believe me i will always turn off blood and gore, and just leave the nice people alone, unless they attack me. Even in GTA games, i always finds ways to avoid killing anyone.









I care about video game characters







And if you think i am lying, i am not because people over at the gta forums are still waiting for me to release a indepth gta 3 guide to avoid killing about 95% of the people in the game.

If a game has a option to remove blood and gore, believe me its going off. I'm 26, but i have my limits lol.

But in the rest of the game, you said you got ~26fps, which is pretty awful IMO. And yes, the point of the game is to as violent as possible and to have as much blood and gore as possible. And if you don't want to kill people in video games, you shouldn't be playing shooters. More of games like this

I'm not really a fan of jumping all over people and flaming them but really, what the hell man?


----------



## Mr. Mister

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


But in the rest of the game, you said you got ~26fps, which is pretty awful IMO. And yes, the point of the game is to as violent as possible and to have as much blood and gore as possible. And if you don't want to kill people in video games, you shouldn't be playing shooters. More of games like this

I'm not really a fan of jumping all over people and flaming them but really, what the hell man?


I get an avg of 8 FPS in CSS and for me it's perfectly playable. I am in the second or third spot in most servers and do generally pretty well.


----------



## Voo^

'I get an avg of 8 FPS in CSS and for me it's perfectly playable. I am in the second or third spot in most servers and do generally pretty well.'

Ouch, i was getting 60Solid, Maxed on vista, turned it down a tad, and locked it to 100fps. The only way to play in matches for me.!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Flower city, i might have to check this game out.

edit: Is the game called flower shop or flower city?

Oh and btw, about the whole violence in games thing. To make it simple, what i was trying to say, i play violent games sure i do, but if there is a option to disable blood and gore, etc i will do so. No big deal, just something which i like in games. I think every game should have that sort of option, just my views.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Flower city, i might have to check this game out.

edit: Is the game called flower shop or flower city?

Oh and btw, about the whole violence in games thing. To make it simple, what i was trying to say, i play violent games sure i do, but if there is a option to disable blood and gore, etc i will do so. No big deal, just something which i like in games. I think every game should have that sort of option, just my views.


i dont have any problem with you thinking like that. i dunno why someone would criticise your opinion if thats how you prefer to play. everyones different. i think its pretty cool you admit to play like that. most crank the violence beyond all realism, myself included









i take it when given the option, you are never the villain? correct?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

The Villain, all depends i guess. lol.










I just bought this game like 10 mins ago, 4.99


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Ive never heard of half the games you post....


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


Ive never heard of half the games you post....










Well i use to buy about 20-30- sometimes 40 pc games at once before the stupid ebgames/gamestop merger, so i have about 428 pc games right now. Alot of them you never heard of because, they are budget games.

Etrom is not a budget game tho, check out the screenshots:
http://www.etrom.net/essence/index.p...mid=58&catid=1

Due to the dumb merger, each month i buy between 10-20 pc games. Come July 12-13, i am flying out to Maryland to that market show and buy about 30 more.....


----------



## slyoteboy

Quit buying the old games , and save up for a new computer , so they are actually PLAYABLE , not slide shows.


----------



## Cataclysmo

thats right... back up off me


----------



## Metal425

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slyoteboy*


Quit buying the old games , and save up for a new computer , so they are actually PLAYABLE , not slide shows.










Agreed.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

hey Cataclysmo is that halo?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slyoteboy*


Quit buying the old games , and save up for a new computer , so they are actually PLAYABLE , not slide shows.










I plan to buy 4 more tomorrow







Thanks for the support lol


----------



## slyoteboy

NOOOO save your money. lol , if you must.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


hey Cataclysmo is that halo?

I plan to buy 4 more tomorrow







Thanks for the support lol


woot, mani love finding games like that, i always troll the half price books when we go to them. moar powah to ya


----------



## l337sft

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Well i use to buy about 20-30- sometimes 40 pc games at once before the stupid ebgames/gamestop merger, so i have about 428 pc games right now. Alot of them you never heard of because, they are budget games.

Etrom is not a budget game tho, check out the screenshots:
http://www.etrom.net/essence/index.p...mid=58&catid=1

Due to the dumb merger, each month i buy between 10-20 pc games. Come July 12-13, i am flying out to Maryland to that market show and buy about 30 more.....










Then this post right here, makes you the most idiotic person i know.


----------



## redsunx

Less talking more screens. Yeesh.


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slyoteboy*


NOOOO save your money. lol , if you must.


Yea its halo =P

I just reinstalled it. Its been sitting in my game drawer for at least 2 years lol.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


When did I say I didn't like it? It's one of my favorite games! Don't jump to conclusions, when I said I might not finish I meant it in an upset way... I'm very busy and don't have much time to play games that is all, especially time-consuming addictive ones lol. I'll finish it when I get the time










Oh, my bad, didn't sound that way to me


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

This last photo is not painkiller just in case you thought it was. The game has visuals that looks similar


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l337sft* 
Then this post right here, makes you the most idiotic person i know.

haha







indeed


----------



## GaarBear

lolz. Okay on topic here's a screenshot!










Diddy Kong Racing! Back when Rare truly pwnd. I'm using a special version of a popular emulator that is compatible with Vista *and kaillera* (online play) called Project64KVE. Most Vista users get crashes when attempting kaillera using the "vanilla" Project64K, otherwise. Normally you have to hunt down all the .DLL and plug-in files but I compiled them all into a .rar if any ya'll want to try it out.

You can DL here.

Only use roms you've ripped yourself and/or own, of course.


----------



## Skullzaflare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redsunx* 
Less talking more screens. Yeesh.










whats that game?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skullzaflare*


whats that game?


I think its quake wars


----------



## Cataclysmo

Ultra Kill in Combat Arms


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Is there single player bot match in combat arms?
Also, i will download that game tomorrow and start playing online, looks fun. I should be able to run it, doesn't look too powerful.


----------



## Namrac

Beautiful and incredible game.


----------



## Outcasst




----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Is there single player bot match in combat arms?
Also, i will download that game tomorrow and start playing online, looks fun. I should be able to run it, doesn't look too powerful.


nah i dont think so. goooood game though for open beta.

also, Outcasst and Namrac what games are those?


----------



## igob8a




----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *igob8a*












LOL thats so funny


----------



## sLowEnd

Hooray for Bad textures!


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo*


nah i dont think so. goooood game though for open beta.

also, Outcasst and Namrac what games are those?


Mine is Mass Effect.


----------



## Skullzaflare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


I think its quake wars










is it free?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skullzaflare*


is it free?


No...


----------



## Mr. Mister

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo*


thats right... back up off me











Ha I still play that sometimes.


----------



## Unstableiser

Actually I find Crysis really fun







It's a great game as long as you keep Fraps off







Then you don't notice it's only running at 20fps because it feels smooth enough


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Nice looking crysis screens


----------



## gtarmanrob

@ Unstableiser

yeah exactly man. Crysis running at 20-25fps is perfectly fine, which is why i cant understand when people whine about it being unoptimised. its not perfect, but a game thats highly playable at sub-30 fps is pretty good.

plus, look at it. no game looks like that. that was my favourite part of the game, where you took those screens.


----------



## CorporalAris

Well, it IS unoptimized, but it does look pretty. I believe that they programmed it via Drag and Drop UI... Ick.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
Well, it IS unoptimized, but it does look pretty. I believe that they programmed it via Drag and Drop UI... Ick.

lol yeah but its not the "completely unoptimised piece of crap" that everyone claims it is.

most just cant seem to admit that there top dollar rigs cant play it. in a way i think thats really cool, just goes to show how far game devs are capable of taking gaming, or how much they must dumb down current games in order to optimise them for todays modern hardware.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
lol yeah but its not the "completely unoptimised piece of crap" that everyone claims it is.

most just cant seem to admit that there top dollar rigs cant play it. in a way i think thats really cool, just goes to show how far game devs are capable of taking gaming, or how much they must dumb down current games in order to optimise them for todays modern hardware.

Yeah, but I just wish that they had, you know, actually spent time working out the code. It seemed sort of rushed. Almost brute forced, if you will.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
Yeah, but I just wish that they had, you know, actually spent time working out the code. It seemed sort of rushed. Almost brute forced, if you will.

lol yeah i see what you mean, they definitely focused on the image rather than the product itself.

they took the quantity over quality approach. sounds weird given the quality of the game is top notch, but you get what i mean. they would rather 10 cheap roots from dirty street tramps then 2 good roots from a couple of decent upper class women









sex comparison ftw.

i just cant seem to hate Crysis..im able to get a steady 22-25fps @ 1680x1050 all V.high in DX10 .. so i cant really complain.yeah my rig is $1000's of dollars, but thats just the way it is in the PC industry i guess. every other game clears 60fps average or there bouts.


----------



## KSIMP88

I miss crysis now... I wish I hadn't sold it...


----------



## mtbiker033

crysis is awesome, but to each his own I guess. I just got to the final battle on the carrier on delta mode! I can't wait for warhead.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
lol yeah i see what you mean, they definitely focused on the image rather than the product itself.

they took the quantity over quality approach. sounds weird given the quality of the game is top notch, but you get what i mean. they would rather 10 cheap roots from dirty street tramps then 2 good roots from a couple of decent upper class women









sex comparison ftw.

i just cant seem to hate Crysis..im able to get a steady 22-25fps @ 1680x1050 all V.high in DX10 .. so i cant really complain.yeah my rig is $1000's of dollars, but thats just the way it is in the PC industry i guess. every other game clears 60fps average or there bouts.

If I could run it, I would like it.







But, for example, I like games based on VALVe's Source engine rather than CryTEK's CryENGINE 2.


----------



## Esseff

yey


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Esseff*











yey


For some reason, this picture reminds me of the beginning of Xenosaga.


----------



## horror

room for one more?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *horror* 
room for one more?

Its weird that they let those two guys stand in there all time







Why didnt they fix it?








come on, look at them.. one guy standing in the s**t and the other through the floor xD


----------



## Nolander

1680 x 1050 MAX settings with 4x AA


----------



## horror

GO PSYCHO, warhead is gonna be awesome. i cant imagine what the 3rd one will be like either.


----------



## auditt241

A MUST for all LAN parties

I don't know why you can't see the lightbike but I assure you it's there


----------



## ubernewhacks

My fault.


----------



## CoolerMasterD

Crysis, one of the best looking games I've ever had the pleasure of playing.


----------



## Esseff




----------



## TaiDinh

Sins of a Solar Empire

This is a very sad picture. There goes my little ship! YOU CAN DO IT!










I run this fast.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ubernewhacks*












Please refrain from posting your scoreboards here. There is a thread specific to that purpose.


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *horror*


GO PSYCHO, warhead is gonna be awesome. i cant imagine what the 3rd one will be like either.


Third one? Crysis Warhead is a spin-off. Not Crysis 2.


----------



## go4life

Some pics from Fear!

Boom..









Doc, I need to operate

















water..









what can I say? they got pwn3d bigtime


----------



## Xombie

I must admit.

FEAR's blood effects are nice... (for lack of a better word).


----------



## Esseff

I refuse to play that game.

The little girl scares the **** outa me.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Esseff*


I refuse to play that game.

The little girl scares the **** outa me.










amen to that! When I played it last time I needed to have on some music







It was to scary without xD It doesn't look that nice here, because I of resized the pics....


----------



## Xombie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Mister*


I get an avg of 8 FPS in CSS and for me it's perfectly playable. I am in the second or third spot in most servers and do generally pretty well.


BS.

CSS is unplayable at 8 fps.

Maybe you meant 80?


----------



## tucker933

C&C generals


----------



## neonlazer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Esseff*


http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e297/Naizie/bridge.jpg


LOL at least i aint the only one on this forum who has played planetside..go eagles!(i was a expert BFR nut







) But i moved on to better games lol

Flying car....driver would be going...AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH right about now...


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tucker933*


C&C generals


gens FTW!!

on a unlimited money map!! mig spam,lol,nice lag on that game then


----------



## Mr. Mister

..


----------



## slyoteboy

Just started playing it 2 days ago , teh awesome!!1


----------



## Esseff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


amen to that! When I played it last time I needed to have on some music







It was to scary without xD It doesn't look that nice here, because I of resized the pics....


I turned the game off as soon as I found out the little girl enjoyed crawling through dark vents.


----------



## binormalkilla

Here's a little STALKER maxed at 1920x1080 with the FLoat32 mod.


----------



## gtarmanrob

i couldnt get into STALKER...dunno why. i just didnt like the feel of the game.

i got something special for you guys coming soon







one of the ultimate flashbacks.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

i heard the weapons fire realistically and the gameplay addictive. did you try it for more than a hour?


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xombie* 
BS.

CSS is unplayable at 8 fps.

not for $till LegendaryU2K lol


----------



## grunion




----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


i couldnt get into STALKER...dunno why. i just didnt like the feel of the game.

i got something special for you guys coming soon







one of the ultimate flashbacks.


I wasn't able to at first either.....but I kept playing and it gets AWESOME after a little while....you should really give it a shot if you like FPSs. I love all the different guns....they handle really realistically IMO.


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Visiontek is releasing a special version , a new driver just for the PCI 2400 card. But right i am using the VT 8.2 driver with added options in the VTCC, i get more fps in timeshift







Screens at 1024x768 everything on medium, expect for shadows which i always keep off. 

























This is the best FPS ever made, period. At the moment anyway


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Esseff*


I turned the game off as soon as I found out the little girl enjoyed crawling through dark vents.


The game is quite fun if you just set on some music, and sit as far away from the screen as possible







When I didn't do that, I almost crapped on my self...


----------



## go4life

$till LegendaryU2K what fps are you getting in timeshift at that settings?


----------



## TaiDinh

Something went wrong here. ><


----------



## Syrillian

Hahahahha!

L!M!A!O!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
$till LegendaryU2K what fps are you getting in timeshift at that settings?

I will show within a hour, along with some new shots. But i am not getting 30 or 40, i did if i set everything on low, at 800x600, but the game looks smoother at 1024x768, everything on medium.

Peace


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## ImmortalKenny

Wow, I really need to buy Grid.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Alright at 1024x768 everything on medium, Shadows off, dramatic lights on, i am getting between 8 -24fps. Playable to me of course. Also keep in mind, at 800x600 everything on low, i was getting 17-30......

Now also keep in mind, in cataylst control center, i have everything on high, or the highest, and i have Vsync on. So if i set everything on low, Vsync off, i am pretty sure i will get more fps. So overall pretty good for my computer







Despite the alright fps, this game moves pretty good.


----------



## -Inferno

*America's Army*









*America's Army*









*The Ship*









*Grand Theft Auto: 3*









*Titan Quest*


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Is there a demo for titan's quest?


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Is there a demo for titan's quest?


Wow, is google that hard to use?

1. www.google.com
2. Type in "Titan Quest Demo"
3. First result is this: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=re...zSSe-FmH4fuzHA

TADA! Didn't even take me 5 seconds to do.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


Wow, is google that hard to use?

1. www.google.com
2. Type in "Titan Quest Demo"
3. First result is this: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=re...zSSe-FmH4fuzHA

TADA! Didn't even take me 5 seconds to do.


You should have added a link on google on "demo for better computer for Still.L"


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


Wow, is google that hard to use?


QFT !!!


----------



## -Inferno

Why does everyone insist on being an ass.

He just asked a simple question. Yes, I know he could of just googled it, but maybe he didn't want to.

Most of the new members on OCN are just rude, and have bad attitudes.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Inferno* 

He just asked a simple question. Yes, I know he could of just googled it, but maybe he didn't want to.

Most of the new members on OCN are just rude, and have bad attitudes.

So because he "didn't want to" that makes us an ass ???

Sorry but your logic is flawed...


----------



## -Inferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
So because he "didn't want to" that makes us an ass ???

Sorry but your logic is flawed...










Because, he didn't search. So you guys say he's an idiot for not using google. When you could just nicely tell him that, yes there is a demo.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Is it necessary to be so rude and hateful? Would it really have been that hard to simply say, "Yes, there is a demo, here is the link from google"

It really is sad how fast people get pissed off over such a tiny, insignificant thing. Common courtesy isn't quite so common anymore.


----------



## Unstableiser

Who cares if people are hateful, stop being sissies


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

Ladder Reset, Sorceress Fest


----------



## Fatal05

Old pic of owning newbz in Lone Wolves.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Some Crysis


----------



## Skullzaflare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fatal05*










Old pic of owning newbz in Lone Wolves.


since when is halo3 on pc?









cant wait til it is


----------



## Penicilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skullzaflare*


since when is halo3 on pc?









cant wait til it is











At the rate Halo 2 was ported? 2012...


----------



## Esseff

Esseff vs Galaxy Gunship

Winner by knockout.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## [FDG]Explosion

More to come im sure...


----------



## BiruZ

Guild Wars







i don't have much time to play this game so i'm only at level 5... does anyone still play prophecies?


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiruZ*


Guild Wars







i don't have much time to play this game so i'm only at level 5... does anyone still play prophecies?











i have prophecies and factions. i quit though


----------



## -Inferno

I have Guild Wars, but I don't find it very fun.
When you go outside towns, it's just you and your group. I don't like this.

It's more of a PvP MMO, because there are a bunch of arenas and things you can play at.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

GW not your thing Cataclysmo? or is it my issue, where tehres no-one on when i want to play...

I have 7 lvl20 characters....

We has the same hair styles Biruz....


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## go4life

we understand that you like timeshift legendary..
But you dont need to post pics every second of it..


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 









looks a lot like the 3dm06 test with the weird sea-creature







(the idea of a flying blimp 'n stuff)


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
we understand that you like timeshift legendary..
But you dont need to post pics every second of it..









Ya i know, i just had to post that one tho, that flying mission looks amazing in motion. Isn't too hard to complete either, which i was thinking while playing, you just have to use the timeshift ability, the timestop one and take out those black jets.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
looks a lot like the 3dm06 test with the weird sea-creature







(the idea of a flying blimp 'n stuff)

I wouldn't know about that, because 3dmark06 moves at 0-3 fps on my computer, so i just hit quit at the first test LOL.


----------



## go4life

yeah its quite cool that mission







I have it on x360


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

I really believe this is the best FPS ever made so far. About 99% of the time i never complete the games i install , what i do is play half of the game and save the data, seen here:


So when i do reinstall the game, i can play where i left off. But man, timeshift i plan to complete the whole game, just too fun.


----------



## Unstableiser

...Where do you get the time.
Um, Timeshift Demo
























Maxed 16Af 8AA runs a charm cos it's really very basic, reminds me of FEAR! Um, the gore effects are... strange


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


GW not your thing Cataclysmo? or is it my issue, where tehres no-one on when i want to play...

I have 7 lvl20 characters....

We has the same hair styles Biruz....



















Nah its not that its boring its just that 1. there isnt really anyone i know that plays, and 2. factions is kind of annoying. You have to walk yourself everywhere with henchies.


----------



## -Inferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo* 
Nah its not that its boring its just that 1. there isnt really anyone i know that plays, and 2. factions is kind of annoying. You have to walk yourself everywhere with henchies.

We should get a OCN Guild or something going like that.
I'm really lost when it comes to MMO's. So it would be nice to play with people from OCN who know more about it.


----------



## Mr. Mister

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
Wow, is google that hard to use?

1. www.google.com
2. Type in "Titan Quest Demo"
3. First result is this: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=re...zSSe-FmH4fuzHA

TADA! Didn't even take me 5 seconds to do.

He just likes attention because he's 12.


----------



## OJX

wrong thread


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

22fps at 1024x768, Next Generation Graphics on........


----------



## gtarmanrob

^ which Tomb Raider is that??


----------



## Mootsfox

Can't get enough of this song.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


^ which Tomb Raider is that??


Tomb Raider Legend, the demo. I haven't bought the last 2 yet, but i plan too very soon. Plays great on my 2400HDPCI.


----------



## theartist

Shaiya MMORPG, not a bad game considering it's completely free.


----------



## Unstoppable

*Scrin Airpower FTW







*


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

^^^^^^^^ How fast is that game moving, looking like that?


----------



## OpticWaves

Age of Conan


----------



## redsunx




----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstoppable*


*Scrin Airpower FTW







*











hey what game is that. looks sick.

Titan Quest demo. Pretty sweet game. Everything fully maxed out


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo*


hey what game is that. looks sick.


The original game is Command and Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars. The game Unstoppable posted is the expansion pack C&C3: Kane's Wraith.


----------



## Unstoppable

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


^^^^^^^^ How fast is that game moving, looking like that?


Not sure if you were talking to me







But the game is capped at 30FPS and I get a fully stable 30FPS through the whole game. Except when there are really much units on the screen and I nuke them, it drops to ~22FPS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo*


hey what game is that. looks sick.


This is Command & Conquer 3 Kane's Wrath









EDIT: Ahw TaiDinh, you beat me to it xD I didn't see your post


----------



## japan1

IL2 FTW


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *japan1*











IL2 FTW


Agreed


----------



## go4life

@ redsun, like your desk


----------



## Flack88

IL2 is great, gotta love the ME163 on it or the ME262.


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flack88* 
IL2 is great, gotta love the ME163 on it or the ME262.

Definately the best combat FS out, I always accidently set my engines on fire whenever I fly the ME262


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *japan1* 
Definately the best combat FS out, I always accidently set my engines on fire whenever I fly the ME262









Yeah ha, not exactly the best plane but was wayyy ahead of its time.


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flack88* 
Yeah ha, not exactly the best plane but was wayyy ahead of its time.

I much prefer the DO-335 that comes in one of the updates, at least it won't catch fire.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## go4life

I love grid


----------



## tat2monsta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *japan1*


Definately the best combat FS out, I always accidently set my engines on fire whenever I fly the ME262










awsum .. i love playing online. never played the singleplayer tho im not that good at taking orders lol.. i just wanna dogfight


----------



## alexisd

Bumpy for this little thread/lol.I think i opened this thread like 2 yrs or 1 yr ago and still good.Thank's for all your time and those nice screenshots.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


I love grid










I stink at drifting...

My friend and I played drifting for the first time. I scored in the 8,000. He scored in the 113,000...









OT: How do you disable the auto sign online thing?! You can't switch accounts after you log on or something?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*





















Funny thing to put on the side of a car with a 13B-REW engine, "Max Torque"


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Funny thing to put on the side of a car with a 13B-REW engine, "Max Torque"










i think you should do some homework about rotation engines, and mostly the tuners have put an thirth rotation to the engine to make it a 2.0L, that with twin turbo, you do the math....

and besides that, 'Max Torque' is propably a sponser, magazine, or smth else.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## KarmaKiller

Before:










After:


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Whoa, what game is that?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Whoa, what game is that?


COD4, heres one earlier in that cutscene while playing on my 7800GTX...


----------



## Anth0789

Look at that car fly Weee...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Oh thats the cut scenes, i thought it was the actual gameplay.....Unless the cut scenes looks like the gameplay footage with the settings crank up?


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Oh thats the cut scenes, i thought it was the actual gameplay.....Unless the cut scenes looks like the gameplay footage with the settings crank up?

They do in a way, COD4 does have very nice GFX.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Yep. That's COD:4 a couple missions into the game. It's a short story line setup scene.
And that's maxed out in 1680x1050.








I actually tried to capture the second shot just a second earlier, but I'm slow..


----------



## Unstableiser

Fraps Spazzes out on this game and leaves ugly marks behind.


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## bobalobabingbong

AoC


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Taken from Xfire.com, so its a PNG


----------



## TnB= Gir

What game is that?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Eve


----------



## 222Panther222

(jk)









i only play Diablo2:LOD


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## redsunx

So does EVE rock?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I like it.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Getting 40fps max, everything on ultra high







I took out those guys with one shot to the leg, hmmmm


----------



## TnB= Gir

Buttload of pics coming. 56K is suicide.

Fully maxed, full AA and AF, DX10

Stupid fraps doesn't work right with this game ;(

















































































*
Look, it's Kristen Bell!*


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Lol at Gir's FRAPS.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Great photos, the last picture looks the best......


----------



## Unstableiser

It did that on mine too but it went to all four corners because I tried to rid it with F12 and it stuck


----------



## t3lancer2006

Eve and FSX


----------



## Mr. Mister

Me playing css zombie mod on my 64mb video card + 1.7 ghz cpu:


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Is that the only card you have?


----------



## Bryceb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Is that the only card you have?

Someones jealous


----------



## Mr. Mister

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Is that the only card you have?

I'm ordering a e8400 + 4850 + everything else needed to make a good pc soon. I already have a SOPRANO DX CASE WHICH IS THE BEST CASE EVER


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Mister* 
I'm ordering a e8400 + 4850 + everything else needed to make a good pc soon. I already have a SOPRANO DX CASE WHICH IS THE BEST CASE EVER

Nice, i was just curious. I never had a 64MB Video card before, i was using a Radeon 700032MB in the past, played games pretty good, even play halo on it at low settings, got 16fps using those wonderful 4.3 Cataylst Drivers.







They might be the best drivers i ever use from ATI.

Anywho:










About to blow up the soda machine lol


----------



## Evostance

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 








Fraps Spazzes out on this game and leaves ugly marks behind.









Wow, Assasins creed doesn't half look good on PC


----------



## Xombie




----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xombie*































why dude... why


----------



## Xombie

Couldn't resist trying it out lol.


----------



## ModderMan

I used to play, to be honest it's not that bad of a game.


----------



## TnB= Gir

MOAR

I just wish FRAPS would save the images in as good a quality as they are in game. The screen shots don't even compare to how amazing it looks.



















*Homoerotic?*


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ModderMan* 
I used to play, to be honest it's not that bad of a game.

its not its just too slow paced and the community consists of young kids


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Combat arms looks like SOF3 if you rise up the video settings full max. I can play this game at 18-27fps max at 1280x1024 32bit colors, everything on high, AA off, Bloom effect and shader effects on high, and Environment mapping on high


----------



## 1RonMan

$till LegendaryU2K, dude this ain't a blog about every game you play or whether or not it runs at 12-25fps.


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

not actual fps - img taken on the net.


----------



## Triplesec

And again COH........

Attachment 77207


----------



## forcifer

me + deathmatch + noobs = weeeeee


----------



## gtarmanrob

^ lol hell yeah man Q3

oops i mean page back


----------



## TnB= Gir

Yes, I bring MORE Assassins Creed, and I will be bringing many more screenshots over the next few days. I'm surprised how good this game is and how great it looks.

My only complaints are the crappy save system and even crappier controls.

I'll start with my favorite picture. This one made me "lol" for obvious reasons.

EDIT: And YES, the rivatuner in game counter doesn't work right with AC either. It's reporting my Q6600 at 98C LOL.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## TnB= Gir

How is it even possible for you to play that?

Quote:



"Required (min) Specs"

* CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 2.4 GHz or AMD(R) Athlon(TM) 64 2800+ processor or any 1.8Ghz Dual Core Processor or better supported
* RAM: 512MB RAM (768MB for Windows Vista)
* Harddrive: 8GB of free hard drive space
* Video card (generic): NVIDIA(R) Geforce(TM) 6600 or better or ATI(R) Radeon(R) 9800Pro or better


----------



## gtarmanrob

TnB= Gir said:


> T n b = GiR
> 
> that first pic looks like he's being submissed into giving oral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perfect timing.
> 
> and the second one, check out the guy in the background.
> 
> "oh my god he stabbed him oh god, jeez, nooo"


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


How is it even possible for you to play that?


Did you see what it looks like? I think my Atari could run it on those settings..


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *forcifer*


















me + deathmatch + noobs = weeeeee


... You only have like a 1.9 k/d ratio ...


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*


Did you see what it looks like? I think my Atari could run it on those settings..

















lol


----------



## Flack88

Haha at the 1st Assasins creed screenie TnB= Gir. Good timing, the other guys face makes it complete.

Assisins Creed is a good game its just repetative as hell! Mind you its about as repetative as GTA4.


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 










What's that blue counter with the temps on it?


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kornowski* 
What's that blue counter with the temps on it?

Its your life, and the 'thermomiters' (if thats what you think they are?) are supposed to represent geynes I think.


----------



## The Fury

Tdu:


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kornowski* 
What's that blue counter with the temps on it?

That's EVGA's OCing utility Precision..


----------



## redsunx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 

















Lookin' good!


----------



## Biohazed

great utility .. I use it lol ... oh and:










and for all the former players of SWG:


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


How is it even possible for you to play that?


Well i am back using my 6200 OC 256MB DDR2 PCI card and using those wonderful 175.80 driver(They are the fastest drivers alive, seriously, little buggy, but fast as hell ) i get a total of 12-16fps playing the game, so its playable to me. Also keep in mind, those settings was at 1024x768, everything on medium to low, plus i had some of the extra effects on high, so i might of got more fps if everything was on low at 800x600.

It runs alright to me, obviously not the best, but ok for my computer. And one last thing, system requirements for games are not always accurate, because nobody takes the time to test out new games on old hardware or old video cards, well old hardware anyway.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kornowski*


What's that blue counter with the temps on it?


Rivatuner. There is an included in game ticker that you can customize and put whatever you want on there.

Here's what it is supposed to look like.


----------



## Triplesec

Another sexy shot from GRID....

Attachment 77233


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Well i am back using my 6200 OC 256MB DDR2 PCI card and using those wonderful 175.80 driver(They are the fastest drivers alive, seriously, little buggy, but fast as hell ) i get a total of 12-16fps playing the game, so its playable to me. Also keep in mind, those settings was at 1024x768, everything on medium to low, plus i had some of the extra effects on high, so i might of got more fps if everything was on low at 800x600.

It runs alright to me, obviously not the best, but ok for my computer. And one last thing, system requirements for games are not always accurate, because nobody takes the time to test out new games on old hardware or old video cards, well old hardware anyway.










how do you call 12-16fps Playable? you must like lagg minimum fps playable for myself would be 25 and thats pushing it i get that on crysis maxxed by the way till i hit heavy fire or smoke then it goes to a slideshow around 12fps lol


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Rivatuner. There is an included in game ticker that you can customize and put whatever you want on there.

Here's what it is supposed to look like.


Can you explain how I get it, please? Thanks!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


how do you call 12-16fps Playable? you must like lagg minimum fps playable for myself would be 25 and thats pushing it i get that on crysis maxxed by the way till i hit heavy fire or smoke then it goes to a slideshow around 12fps lol


I don't mind a little lag. 12 fps is playable, but i get 16 and thats even better. Its cool with me. But that was the demo, i am not going to rush out and buy the game, because even tho 12-16 is cool, i don't want to play the game like that all the time haha. Which is the reason why i don't play timeshift anymore, because even tho the 6200 card is great, it can't handle the game well. I was getting 12-20fps on it, which is alright. But with the crap 2400 card , i was getting 30-40, so its more enjoyable.

Also you know, when the fraps counter says 12fps, it really doesn't feel like its moving at 12, seems to be at 16-17, what i mean is, when i was playing COD4 it says 12fps, but it was moving really smooth.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Here you go Korn and anyone who wants to be able to do this. Rivatuner C2D plugin is here. Note that this is the same as core temp, just for rivatuner.



















Click setup and then choose the extra plugins you want to install. You need to do this once you install Rivatuner C2D plugin if you want to monitor your cpu temps.



















You should now see the Rivatuner Statistics Server icon in your toolbar. Right click that and click setup. Should be all!


----------



## zacbrain

grunion has the guide already.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

I am buying Tomb Raider Legend and TRA next week. I just tested out Tomb Raider Legend with the super fast 175.80 Drivers.


























1280X1024, Next Generation Effect Off, AAX2, Reflections on, FOD on, FullScreen Effects on, everything else on high, 17-34fps total. About 90% of the time i get 27fps, but it creeps up to 34.....


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


How is it even possible for you to play that?


cause the 6200 cards where one of the sickest cards ever made, mine played some crazy S*** as well and i had one of leadtek (S***ty brand in performance). D3, HL2, etc all maxed out, if i still had the card i would be playing crysis atm


----------



## Kornowski

TnB= Gir, Thanks a lot!







+rep!


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


I don't mind a little lag. 12 fps is playable, but i get 16 and thats even better. Its cool with me. But that was the demo, i am not going to rush out and buy the game, because even tho 12-16 is cool, i don't want to play the game like that all the time haha. Which is the reason why i don't play timeshift anymore, because even tho the 6200 card is great, it can't handle the game well. I was getting 12-20fps on it, which is alright. But with the crap 2400 card , i was getting 30-40, so its more enjoyable.

Also you know, when the fraps counter says 12fps, it really doesn't feel like its moving at 12, seems to be at 16-17, what i mean is, when i was playing COD4 it says 12fps, but it was moving really smooth.


I can tell the difference between 40 and 60 FPS. 12 might seem "smooth" to you, but when you get up to 40-60 then it really is "smooth." and you'll never want 12 FPS again. (you shouldn't want it in the first place, how much is a new board and GPU?)


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kornowski*


TnB= Gir, Thanks a lot!







+rep!


No problem









MOAR. I LOVE the combat in this game. Leaping up into the air and landing on someone to assassinate them is awesome.


----------



## x2s3w4

Hey TnB= Gir, what game is that.
That Riva Tuner guide is awesome


----------



## Esseff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *x2s3w4*


Hey TnB= Gir, what game is that.
That Riva Tuner guide is awesome


Assassins Creed.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blowie* 
cause the 6200 cards where one of the sickest cards ever made, mine played some crazy S*** as well and i had one of leadtek (S***ty brand in performance). D3, HL2, etc all maxed out, if i still had the card i would be playing crysis atm









I don't know too much about leadtek, but that blonde woman on the front page of their site is super hot lol


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
I don't know too much about leadtek, but that blonde woman on the front page of their site is super hot lol

Well.... I'm sold.

*gets CC and heads on over to make a purchase*


----------



## -Inferno

Some Warcraft 3. I already killed my friend and wanted to take pic of my army.


----------



## Mootsfox

My favorite car to cruise in and look pimp, the DB4 Zagato. There are only 30 in the world!

Driver's seat view:









Drift/powerslide:









My favorite bike, the MV Augusta Tamburini. I believe these guys are around $75,000 new.

Popping a wheelie at 220 for the camera:









Flying!


----------



## HugeDink

Mootsfox man.... you changed your avatar.

I don't know if I can ever feel the way I used to about you anymore.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HugeDink*


Mootsfox man.... you changed your avatar.

I don't know if I can ever feel the way I used to about you anymore.











It's still Domo.

Or were you talking about the fox one?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Cool photo Anth0789, also Mootsfox how many fps you getting in test driver and at what settings?
I have the game, but once in the game, it never moves, its moving that damn slow ROFL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Well.... I'm sold.

*gets CC and heads on over to make a purchase*










Whats CC?


----------



## Esseff




----------



## TnB= Gir

Spike through the head = Ouch.


----------



## sugarton

So... is this Assassin's Creed game the best thing since sliced bread or something? There's been like 15 shots of it in the last 2 days now









(not trying to be an ass, I seriously know nothing about the game)


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugarton* 
So... is this Assassin's Creed game the best thing since sliced bread or something? There's been like 15 shots of it in the last 2 days now









(not trying to be an ass, I seriously know nothing about the game)

I like it a lot, yes.

And it's far from ugly


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Cool photo Anth0789, also Mootsfox how many fps you getting in test driver and at what settings? 
I have the game, but once in the game, it never moves, its moving that damn slow ROFL

Whats CC?


About 50FPS. 1920x1200 at maxed in game settings (4x AA, HDR on).

You aren't going to run TDU ever with a PCI card. I can barely run it (12fps) at lowest settings on my laptop with a 8600m GT and a 1.6GHz C2D.

CC is credit card.


----------



## grunion

TnB= Gir

I bought AC last night, likin it so far.
How can I enable AA, and how can I tell what patch I'm on.
I want to avoid the DX10.1 erradication patch.

Thanks


----------



## Unstableiser

For AA you just use the MSAA option in the menu or the CCC like other games?...

The 10.1 patch is number 1.2 I think. I recon the readme should tell you what version you're using


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
You aren't going to run TDU ever with a PCI card. I can barely run it (12fps) at lowest settings on my laptop with a 8600m GT and a 1.6GHz C2D.

Yep I had to turn everything on medium and put it on 800*600 just to get a decent FPS when I had my 128mb 6800. I upgraded to my 8600GTS and now I can max it out at 1440*900.


----------



## nepas

mmmm,may have to dig out TDU again,not played it in ages...

anyway


----------



## -Inferno




----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


For AA you just use the MSAA option in the menu or the CCC like other games?...

The 10.1 patch is number 1.2 I think. I recon the readme should tell you what version you're using











In game AA is not selectable, forcing AA in CCC does nothing.


----------



## AntiTalent

Time for my most successful Mass Effect screenshot.

This was with some forced AA. Other shots I've taken have come out far worse - because I've dropped the res to 1024x768 in a window, to allow for multitaskery. Also, anyone noticed the lens flare effect (like a series of squares in a row seemingly overlayed on the screen) - looks rubbish to me? I'll nab a shot later.


----------



## AntiTalent

Ah this is what I mean, just seems a bit naff to me.

(Anyway, let's not get bothered with discussion and post some screens instead!)


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


In game AA is not selectable, forcing AA in CCC does nothing.


I don't understand, AA works for me. The MSAA option is there in the grahics options just put it to 3...


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


I don't understand, AA works for me. The MSAA option is there in the grahics options just put it to 3...











It won't highlight, stays black








Maybe its the patch I'm on.


----------



## Unstableiser

I'm sure it worked for me on the original patch too, maybe it's the card/drivers?
Here is one for proof:








Anyone know of a free site to upload large images (png's). I'm using Flickr but it resises them to 1024x684.
















Look at the difference in quality.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


I'm sure it worked for me on the original patch too, maybe it's the card/drivers?



IDK








It's a pretty jaggy game, could really use some AA.

Yeah you def have AA goin on.

Attachment 77293


----------



## TnB= Gir

That is really weird Grunion. I think it's the fact that Ubisoft forces the patch when you install the game, so you have the 1.2 dx10.1 disabled patch ;(

I'm not sure how to roll back to previous versions, as I never needed to. They really screwed ATi on this one, bastards.

Back on the game, I just finished it last night. I think it could have been A LOT better if they didn't give away the entire plot in the first 5 frickin minutes. The ending does through some extra twists and turns into the mix, but I wasn't really surprised by anything, you can see plot points coming from a mile away.

EDIT: And unstable, I use photobucket and it works great for me.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Just a few teaser pics of the ending. The first one doesn't give anything away, but I hid the person in front of Altair in the second one so that I didn't ruin the ending for you guys. I think it looks good.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nepas* 
mmmm,may have to dig out TDU again,not played it in ages...

anyway

It doesn't run on Vista 64bit. I added another HDD and installed Vista 32bit just for the game >.<


----------



## The Fury

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
It doesn't run on Vista 64bit. I added another HDD and installed Vista 32bit just for the game >.<

Works fine for me and my two friends fine on Vista 64bit.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fury* 
Works fine for me and my two friends fine on Vista 64bit.

How exactly did you get it to run? It won't even install on mine. I tried running it off the other HDD under vista64 and it crashed once I left my house.


----------



## nepas

better bloody work,have just dug it out and will install soon


----------



## The Fury

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
How exactly did you get it to run? It won't even install on mine. I tried running it off the other HDD under vista64 and it crashed once I left my house.

I just put the disk in. Installed it. Put the latest patch on and then copied over my old save data.


----------



## HugeDink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
It's still Domo.

Or were you talking about the fox one?

I was talking about the little barking fox.







I miss him.

You should get a mod to change your name to Mootsdomo


----------



## Unstableiser

This one? I stole it ages ago and called it Snuggles. muahaha


----------



## Mootsfox

Hey!


----------



## Dark-Asylum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


It doesn't run on Vista 64bit. I added another HDD and installed Vista 32bit just for the game >.<


works on 64 vista for me.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


This one? I stole it ages ago and called it Snuggles. muahaha










lol, smooth

i cant remember if i posted this or not...


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


lol, smooth

i cant remember if i posted this or not...










Two more days man...!


----------



## Mootsfox

I though Devil May Cry 4 was already out?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I though Devil May Cry 4 was already out?

For PS3 yes. The demo is out on PC, but the full PC version gets released in 2 days.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## rapid86

Oh just look at that sea


----------



## go4life

world in conflict







I love that game


----------



## rapid86

its looks so much better now ive gone from a 1950xt to a 4870


----------



## go4life

yeah, that I would believe







how many fps do you get?


----------



## rapid86

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
yeah, that I would believe







how many fps do you get?









Erm not to sure to be honest i'll have to check it out when i next play. Everything is on very high now and in 720 resolution and it doesn't get jerky at all! Was sitting there playing with my jaw on the floor


----------



## redsunx

In that level it's annoying 'cause to kick ass, you want anti-tank inf, but there's all kinds of snipers around. <.<


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rapid86* 
Oh just look at that sea









I just finished that game, lots of fun, GREAT game to play on the 4th









It runs extremely well on a HD48 series. I maxed it out including AA at 1920x1200 and it did 30-40FPS average.


----------



## rapid86

Have to get some pics of grid and mass effect up next









Oh and day of defeat


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rapid86* 
Erm not to sure to be honest i'll have to check it out when i next play. Everything is on very high now and in 720 resolution and it doesn't get jerky at all! Was sitting there playing with my jaw on the floor









hehe


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I just finished that game, lots of fun, GREAT game to play on the 4th









It runs extremely well on a HD48 series. I maxed it out including AA at 1920x1200 and it did 30-40FPS average.

Havent got the time to finish it yet, but I really like it







nice fps


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rapid86* 
Have to get some pics of grid and mass effect up next









Oh and day of defeat

Bring it


----------



## wannabe_OC

LOL

go4life multi-quote is your friend...Triple posting 4tl...


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
LOL

go4life multi-quote is your friend...Triple posting 4tl...









hihih


----------



## rapid86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Bring it










Brought it


----------



## TaiDinh

I think I scared it.


----------



## Mootsfox

Whats the artifact on the far right?


----------



## rapid86

Lol badass picture


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Whats the artifact on the far right?


That is a Pellicle - Chemical burn +30%


----------



## Mootsfox

I've never seen or heard of it before. Where did you find it?


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I've never seen or heard of it before. Where did you find it?


I think it was Saharov or Sakharov? Well, there was this mission called 'Bring the Fireball artifact'. You will need the Fireball artifact to trade for it.

I have also heard that there's a secret stash in Yantar that has one too. I haven't found that stash yet.


----------



## Mootsfox

OK, I think I saw something similar in Yantar, with the zombies, there was a secret stash close to the scientist camp with a weird artifact. I forgot to save my game after it though, and I could never find it again. It may or may not have been that artifact, I just remember it being worth 5,000 and kind of rainbowy.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

40-50fps, everything on the highest visual level at 1024x768. I can't run this game at 1280x1024, only because the screen is weird looking, it looks like its running at 1280x768. I may have to change something in the config file, who knows.


----------



## Mr. Mister

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 









40-50fps, everything on the highest visual level at 1024x768. I can't run this game at 1280x1024, only because the screen is weird looking, it looks like its running at 1280x768. I may have to change something in the config file, who knows.

Thanks for telling us what game that is.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

*KREED*


YouTube - Kreed





Not my videos, but i plan to upload about 3-6 later today.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
*KREED*

YouTube - Kreed

Not my videos, but i plan to upload about 3-6 later today.

It looks like Doom 3, but with lights.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Yea the game really does look like doom 3, but unlike doom 3 i can play this game at 40-50fps with everything on high. With doom 3, the game hardly moves lol.


----------



## Mr. Mister

I can play doom 3 with my 64mb graphics card + 1.7 ghz cpu at the lowest possible settings at 800x600


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

My god the weapon animations in that are crude.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Mister*


I can play doom 3 with my 64mb graphics card + 1.7 ghz cpu at the lowest possible settings at 800x600


Well seems like the 1.7ghz vs my pIII600MHZ makes a big difference, because doom 3 is really unplayable, i mean seriously. I get 1-3fps.


----------



## Mr. Mister

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Well seems like the 1.7ghz vs my pIII600MHZ makes a big difference, because doom 3 is really unplayable, i mean seriously. I get 1-3fps.

On the lowest setting?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Yes. I haven't tried quake 4 or doom 3 on my 6200 using the best drivers to date which are the 175.80 which i am using now, but i will download the demos again and try again tomorrow. But the last time i tried doom 3 on my 2400 the game was getting 1-3 fps, on my 6200 which was a tad better, i got 5-6.

The game engine is a beast


----------



## -Inferno

My little gnome buddy.


----------



## Metal425

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Inferno*



















My little gnome buddy.


Garden Gnomes FTW!


----------



## gtarmanrob

lol that friggin gnome.

was so fun and so incredibly frustrating getting him to the rocket. especially the bit where you drive the car while the chopper is chasing you.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


The game engine is a beast


LOL.... what is a beast? HAHAHHAA

Sorry man, you really need a upgrade...


----------



## -Inferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


lol that friggin gnome.

was so fun and so incredibly frustrating getting him to the rocket. especially the bit where you drive the car while the chopper is chasing you.


What happens when you get him to the rocket?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Inferno*


What happens when you get him to the rocket?


you remember when you meet Eli and that old **** of a doctor and theres the rocket, where Lamar the friendly little head crab climbs in?

you have to take the gnome ALL THE WAY THERE, caps emphasise how much of a mission it is, and put him in the rocket and close the hatch (dont forget to close the hatch).

it allows you to complete the achievement for sending the gnome into space.

the gnome is ok as it can be used as a projectile with the grav gun.. but its a pain in the arse for the driving missions.


----------



## -Inferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


you remember when you meet Eli and that old **** of a doctor and theres the rocket, where Lamar the friendly little head crab climbs in?

you have to take the gnome ALL THE WAY THERE, caps emphasise how much of a mission it is, and put him in the rocket and close the hatch (dont forget to close the hatch).

it allows you to complete the achievement for sending the gnome into space.

the gnome is ok as it can be used as a projectile with the grav gun.. but its a pain in the arse for the driving missions.


Oh lol, I finished the game already. I'd rather not go through it again, to put the gnome in space.

I did look at the hatch though alot, just to see inside it.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Inferno*


Oh lol, I finished the game already. I'd rather not go through it again, to put the gnome in space.

I did look at the hatch though alot, just to see inside it.


yeah i wanted to do it coz someone said they did it and it was fun. yeah right. not on the hardest difficulty. the amount of times you leg it through an area, then you're like, s**T! the gnome. run back through hell and grab it.

did add a hint of comedy to the game.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Inferno*










My little gnome buddy.


He's not my buddy anymore









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


you remember when you meet Eli and that old **** of a doctor and theres the rocket, where Lamar the friendly little head crab climbs in?

you have to take the gnome ALL THE WAY THERE, caps emphasise how much of a mission it is, and put him in the rocket and close the hatch (dont forget to close the hatch).

it allows you to complete the achievement for sending the gnome into space.

*the gnome is ok as it can be used as a projectile with the grav gun.. but its a pain in the arse for the driving missions.*



Nonsense! Stopping every 13 seconds to run back the distance you just drove to pick that little "friend" up was the most fun I've ever had in a game.

Honestly, I was so worried that the gnome would disappear after one of the loading screens, after five hours of moving that :swearing:


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Inferno*










My little gnome buddy.



http://www.overclock.net/4074477-post10.html


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


http://www.overclock.net/4074477-post10.html



















lol at that


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
http://www.overclock.net/4074477-post10.html










lol... what the hell man?


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
lol that friggin gnome.

was so fun and so incredibly frustrating getting him to the rocket. especially the bit where you drive the car while the chopper is chasing you.

I playHL2 EP2. Where's the gnome? I never saw it. Is it a mod of some sort? If not where is it? You have to bring it to the rocket at the end? When, like when you first see Magnesen at the rocket? Now I gotta find that.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Been playing this game all day......I also just bought that rocket launcher for 2 days


----------



## igob8a

Quote:


Originally Posted by *x2s3w4* 
I playHL2 EP2. Where's the gnome? I never saw it. Is it a mod of some sort? If not where is it? You have to bring it to the rocket at the end? When, like when you first see Magnesen at the rocket? Now I gotta find that.

The gnome is by the exit of the communication center at the beginning of the game. It's under a little platform thing and you have to carry it to the end of the game.


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *igob8a* 
The gnome is by the exit of the communication center at the beginning of the game. It's under a little platform thing and you have to carry it to the end of the game.

You have to carry him through the whole game???!!!???
What, do you have to put him down every time you shoot something and then pick him up and keep going???!!!!! Where in the rocket do you put him assuming I can get him to the end of the game?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *x2s3w4*


I playHL2 EP2. Where's the gnome? I never saw it. Is it a mod of some sort? If not where is it? You have to bring it to the rocket at the end? When, like when you first see Magnesen at the rocket? Now I gotta find that.


yeah at the start of the game, when Gordon and Alyx get the first message from Eli and Dr Grumpy or whatever his name was, the old grumpy guy.

its actually under the bed in the corner of the room.


----------



## Esseff




----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *x2s3w4*


You have to carry him through the whole game???!!!???
What, do you have to put him down every time you shoot something and then pick him up and keep going???!!!!! Where in the rocket do you put him assuming I can get him to the end of the game?












An oldie, but goodie


----------



## Ajax413

@ Mootsfox : How are you transparent? Is that a plasmid I never discovered?


----------



## HugeDink

Mass Effect:

Aside from Knights of The Old Republic, Probably the best RPG I've ever played.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ajax413*


@ Mootsfox : How are you transparent? Is that a plasmid I never discovered?


I forget the exact name, but you go transparent once you go idle for about 3 seconds. You can turn, and change weapons, but not shoot or move. You find it in the apartment block I want to say, but It's been about a year I think since I've played.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Mister*


On the lowest setting?


Just tried out doom 3 on my 6200 card. Now i mention before on the 2400 card i could get 1-3 fps, now on the 6200 card i get 3-8fps. Unplayable even on the lowest settings, my cpu is just too weak. The system requirements for doom 3 64Mb video card, but you need a P4 or higher lol.

Funny thing, when they show the ingame cut scenes, i get 18fps.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

This game looks better then Crysis


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


This game looks better then Crysis


Um, no, no it doesn't. Crysis is miles better.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
This game looks better then Crysis

Now if you didn't write that to start trouble...


----------



## Mootsfox

Everytime you post, I think it's me >.<


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Everytime you post, I think it's me >.<


Hehe









Tbh it's not that original so I'll change it back, just for you love.


----------



## Mootsfox

<3

I plan on going back to it sometime. Domo just wants a bit more time with my avy space though.


----------



## stevebaz




----------



## TaiDinh

What game is that Steve?


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
What game is that Steve?

battlefield Bad company


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
battlefield Bad company









I'm missing out.


----------



## Jay1ty0

Will that awesome game ever come for PC???


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jay1ty0*


Will that awesome game ever come for PC???










well I hope so! just sold my 360.... so no bad company for me yet


----------



## slamminuk

Oblivion, also my wallpaper ;0)


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


This game looks better then Crysis


You can't be serious.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I forget the exact name, but you go transparent once you go idle for about 3 seconds. You can turn, and change weapons, but not shoot or move. You find it in the apartment block I want to say, but It's been about a year I think since I've played.


It's only been out for 10 months.


----------



## Esseff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jay1ty0*


Will that awesome game ever come for PC???










Not as Battlefield Bad Company, they are just gonna release Battlefield 3


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


This game looks better then Crysis


are you kidding with me? IT DOES NOT AT ALL!!!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Esseff*


Not as Battlefield Bad Company, they are just gonna release Battlefield 3










cant wait for that! bf2 rocked, so this have to be good


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


cant wait for that! bf2 rocked, so this have to be good










There are 2 buttons that will help you, multi-quote and edit.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
It's only been out for 10 months.









Sounds about right then, I played through and beat it around release, then didn't touch it after that much.

I said about a year, meaning +/- 3 months


----------



## pcguru000

my ownage in halo 1 PC


----------



## sugarton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


This game looks better then Crysis


Yah. I guess any game is gonna look better than Crysis to you if you can only run it on the very lowest settings with 10fps.


----------



## Unstableiser

If only I would find Mass Effect less addictive I'd be able to remember to take screenshots







I'll be back with some shortly







I hope...


----------



## japan1




----------



## pcguru000

oh god i need to get oblivion running again tottaly 4 got to put that on my new machine


----------



## shaggy56

Ok I finally got around to playing. Im am thoroughly enjoying the single player aspec of this game. 64 bit version no less.


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## Namrac

Lol @ pheonix armor.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Lol @ pheonix armor.


A _must_ have for the modern spaceman. Comes with free facecream! - Made with particles of Hanar excrement.


----------



## pcguru000

I couldnt help but to get a screen of this - have it installed but too lazy to turn gaming machine on atm LOL regardless...


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *japan1*












MOHAA Map in DoD:S, phat.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaggy56*


Ok I finally got around to playing. Im am thoroughly enjoying the single player aspec of this game. 64 bit version no less.











WHAT GAME, looks cool.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sugarton*


Yah. I guess any game is gonna look better than Crysis to you if you can only run it on the very lowest settings with 10fps.










I get more then 10fps in crysis


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
WHAT GAME, looks cool.

You are KIDDING right? How can you not know what HL2 is?!?!?!


----------



## Mr. Mister

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
WHAT GAME, looks cool.

Why do you strive for attention so much? Obviously you know what HL2 is. You're just doing this so people will reply to your posts and you will get a feeling of importance and influence. Just stop it.


----------



## weezymagic

damn, that sounds harsh


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Mister* 
Why do you strive for attention so much? Obviously you know what HL2 is. You're just doing this so people will reply to your posts and you will get a feeling of importance and influence. Just stop it.

Ditto


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Not everyone may know how HL2 looks like , because not everyone has the stupid game. I had Half life 1+Blue Shift(PC Jewel Case ) and i had Half life on Sega's Dreamcast. Thing is, the game is too confusing, half the time i either don't know what to do, or where to go. I got sick of it, and the graphics on the pc version looks dumb. The Dreamcast version look better, only because they updated the graphics, but still i do not like half life.

So obviously i didn't ask the question to stir up trouble or seek attention, because i never played HL2 , neither do i care for it. The only game that is good and uses the half life engine is *Gunman Chronicles*..... So again, i never played HL2 , so i didn't know what it is.


----------



## ChrisB17




----------



## Mootsfox

Western mod?

Ip?


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Not everyone may know how HL2 looks like , because not everyone has the stupid game. I had Half life 1+Blue Shift(PC Jewel Case ) and i had Half life on Sega's Dreamcast. Thing is, the game is too confusing, half the time i either don't know what to do, or where to go. I got sick of it, and the graphics on the pc version looks dumb. The Dreamcast version look better, only because they updated the graphics, but still i do not like half life.

So obviously i didn't ask the question to stir up trouble or seek attention, because i never played HL2 , neither do i care for it. The only game that is good and uses the half life engine is *Gunman Chronicles*..... So again, i never played HL2 , so i didn't know what it is.


















What game is that? Combat arms?


----------



## Emraith

planetside. very fun mmofps


----------



## Jay1ty0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Not everyone may know how HL2 looks like , because not everyone has the stupid game. I had Half life 1+Blue Shift(PC Jewel Case ) and i had Half life on Sega's Dreamcast. Thing is, the game is too confusing, half the time i either don't know what to do, or where to go. I got sick of it, and the graphics on the pc version looks dumb. The Dreamcast version look better, only because they updated the graphics, but still i do not like half life.

So obviously i didn't ask the question to stir up trouble or seek attention, because i never played HL2 , neither do i care for it. The only game that is good and uses the half life engine is *Gunman Chronicles*..... So again, i never played HL2 , so i didn't know what it is.


















bla bla, what game is it?


----------



## Unknownm

sadfghjkl;'kjhgfdsaSERFTYUIOP7654EWSAXZCV BNM,.KJHYTGRFDSCVBNM,;76REWSDFGBVsadfghjkl;'kjhgfd saSERFTYUIOP7654EWSAXZCV BNM,.KJHYTGRFDSCVBNM,;76REWSDFGBVsadfghjkl;'kjhgfd saSERFTYUIOP7654EWSAXZCV BNM,.KJHYTGRFDSCVBNM,;76REWSDFGBV


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ajax413* 
@ Mootsfox : How are you transparent? Is that a plasmid I never discovered?

It is the "Chameleon Tonic".

3 good photos of Houdini-Splicers (the freaky ones that dissapear and re-appear in a cloud of red mist) will get you the tonic. Afaik Arcadia is the earliest in the game that you can get it.

It changes the game-play drastically.


----------



## Coma

Wish I could play Combat Arms :/ Nexon is evil and it's a US only game. Sigh.
Anyway, a while ago somebody posted a TF2 screenshot of a 4chan-ish looking map... I just saw it, it's called cyberpunk


----------



## Metal425

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jay1ty0*


bla bla, what game is it?


I'm assuming that's Combat Arms..


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


It is the "Chameleon Tonic".

3 good photos of Houdini-Splicers (the freaky ones that dissapear and re-appear in a cloud of red mist) will get you the tonic. Afaik Arcadia is the earliest in the game that you can get it.

It changes the game-play drastically.


Ah, that's it! Thanks Syrillian


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Western mod?

Ip?


Ok for some odd reason OCN blocks the site.

The mod is called fist full of frags and it is a HL2 mod. And it is very fun.

Here is my awsome water graphics lol. 16xaa and 16xaf on. My 3870 runs actually pretty damn good.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

I ran up to him quick, i was about to blast him with my rocket launcher, but someone shot me in the back of the neck lol


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*











I ran up to him quick, lol


So with that rig how fast can u REALLY run up to someone? I'm just curious here...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

I get between 17-30fps on the game, i will post screens later with the fraps running. I also have the graphic settings to the highest. But remember, i don't put on AA or shadows, so that helps. 









Took out everyone on the bridge


----------



## Mr. Mister

Why don't you just get a better PC?


----------



## pcguru000

Why don't we just get girlfriends... what ever floats your boat....

lol


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Mister*


Why don't you just get a better PC?


yeah, it should be illegal to own a computer like that..

no offense legendary


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcguru000*


Why don't we just get girlfriends... what ever floats your boat....

lol


nah, there is just b**ches where I live....


----------



## redsunx

Would you all just shut the **** up about Legendary? He's not hurting anyone.


----------



## pcguru000

wow ... people are talking on this forum more then in the chat
....


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Mister*


Why don't you just get a better PC?


Hey mister keeped clean,plz,OK.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcguru000*


wow ... people are talking on this forum more then in the chat
....


lol.. in the chat there is only crap


----------



## pcguru000

yeh we are talking about work and stuff in the chat...

at least here we are talking about computers.. games and girls.... you know? all good stuff


----------



## go4life

that is true;D haha.. OCN allways got a lot of fun;D


----------



## pcguru000

Wait Now Were Talking About Nude 6year Olds This Is Weird.


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcguru000*


Wait Now Were Talking About Nude 6year Olds This Is Weird.


As i said keeped clean,read the TOS.This thread is for screenshots of you'r games,no for this can of stuff.Thank's in advance.


----------



## pcguru000

Yep sorry, the chat kinda ended up here some how.... regardless here is another great screen from one of the games i play


















da chainsaw boyz.


----------



## go4life

Crysis


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Mister*


Why don't you just get a better PC?


Because i can play my games that i own pretty good, so there is no need to buy one right now.

Peace and get back to posting pictures:


----------



## alexisd

Thank's







,and by the way great screenshots.


----------



## go4life




----------



## TaiDinh

This is going to hurt!


----------



## Injustica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*




















































what is this???


----------



## JoeUbi

That would be Mass Effect.


----------



## Injustica

I thought so. Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcguru000*


wow ... people are talking on this forum more then in the chat
....


That's cuz the chat isn't working for me and for maybe some others too.


----------



## HugeDink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


[


















LOL! you're custom Shepard looks like an Asian version of Joker


----------



## TaiDinh

It just looks nice.


----------



## UkGouki

played a bit of devil may cry 4 today on pc and its Fuggin awesome here is a screenie of the opening movie sequence >


----------



## Esseff




----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


played a bit of devil may cry 4 today on pc and its Fuggin awesome here is a screenie of the opening movie sequence >




rofl, shoulda got a better shot, she looks like a r-tard rofl


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

good times in the overclock.net gungame server


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sm3gH3ad*


good times in the overclock.net gungame server


heh.. damn I havent played cs for ages! 1,5 year since I played last time xD


----------



## Unknownm

DX6, Low settings, 640x480, Edited .cfg with alot of renders disabled


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*











DX6, Low settings, 640x480, Edited .cfg with alot of renders disabled










Holy Sh....

In-game render scenes in beginning of DMC4


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Esseff

LOL

God, Imageshack is trash. Why does photobucket have to be down









Edit: Uploaded to photobucket, screw imageshack xD


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Use filecram or xs image hosting.


----------



## Esseff

Photobucket > *


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2000_Skyline12*


Holy Sh....

In-game render scenes in beginning of DMC4


i can play at 1280x800 IF it didnt go down to 8fps when someone would shoot me


----------



## Esseff

Hmm...

Why do all my CoD4 Screenshots come out like










LOL?


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## Zensou




----------



## Coma

Which game is that?


----------



## Unstableiser

Looks like Runeskape or something.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*











DX6, Low settings, 640x480, Edited .cfg with alot of renders disabled










game?

wait a min, please tell me thats not CS?


----------



## Esseff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


game?

wait a min, please tell me thats not CS?


Thats Myst.


----------



## Coma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Esseff* 
Thats Myst.

What?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

*Quake 4*
















*Soul Fighter*








*Shade Wrath*


----------



## Outcasst




----------



## go4life

I lol so hard at this xD


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Hey outcast, you might want to download this my friend, please everyone use it..
http://photofiltre.free.fr/download_en.htm

Anyway, very nice photo, is that VT3?
If so, i hate the series by sega. Too hard in the later levles, the AI becomes impossible to beat.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
I lol so hard at this xD
http://i35.tinypic.com/16k7srm.jpg

Dude, they just wish they had my computer for gaming, trust me.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Dude, they just wish they had my computer for gaming, trust me.

hehe.. maybe







Atleast I dont want it







no offense, but I had a system like that for like 4 pc`s back







Saved some money for a new one yet?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


hehe.. maybe







Atleast I dont want it







no offense, but I had a system like that for like 4 pc`s back







Saved some money for a new one yet?










I was just playing around. And to answer your question, i already have the money, its been sitting around for a while, 800 dollars. However, i already mention that due to the new 8 Geforce PCI cards coming out, i am not buying a "secondary" computer anytime soon, unless i find a gateway computer that catches my eye. In a few weeks i am buying the Diamond 2400 HD PCI card and a Diamond X1550, testing to see which one is a great upgrade from this wonderful 6200 card. 

















I couldn't play this game with that stupid Visiontek 2400 HD card, but shocking it runs between 17-29fps on my 6200 at 1280x1024 , shadows off, view distance medium, everything else on medium, car reflection near high.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Anyway, very nice photo, is that VT3?
If so, i hate the series by sega. Too hard in the later levles, the AI becomes impossible to beat.


Hey, yeah it's Virtua Tennis 3. It's a real nice game. However I have not tried Top Spin.. is that any good?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


I was just playing around. And to answer your question, i already have the money, its been sitting around for a while, 800 dollars. However, i already mention that due to the new 8 Geforce PCI cards coming out, i am not buying a "secondary" computer anytime soon, unless i find a gateway computer that catches my eye. In a few weeks i am buying the Diamond 2400 HD PCI card and a Diamond X1550, testing to see which one is a great upgrade from this wonderful 6200 card.


Why dont you build your own pc? buying pre fabricated pc`s arent that good.. Use your 800$ and buy a new computer my friend! You game a lot I see, so you need a good rig!







Well that is my opinion, but do what you want


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Hey, yeah it's Virtua Tennis 3. It's a real nice game. However I have not tried Top Spin.. is that any good?


Top Spin, never played it. 
http://pc.ign.com/articles/797/797515p1.html

Here is a review, but my advice don't let the ok reviews play a role in your decision in buying the game. I always say its best to play the game yourself instead of listening to other people's opinions.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Buying pre fabricated pc`s arent that good..


I bought this gateway computer in 2000 and its been working perfectly ever since, from the 10GB HD, to the 90watts PSU, to the Cpu itself. Its a gateway computer and well i trust gateway, their tech support, to their computers, their computers are long lasting and my next computer will be from gateway.

When i buy my secondary computer, i see whats in it, and i will start building a pretty good rig. The things i am looking for my next buy is:

Gateway
Vista
1GB Ram( I could always upgrade to more )
2.GHZ, maybe higher
No SLI ( Reason being, i don't care for it ) 
So a Intel Board, Intel Core 2 or higher
Video Card that ships with it, doesn't matter because depending on how powerful it is, i will use it, until................ Well for my secondary computer, i am planning to buy a Diamond GPU, Diamond is my favorite video card brand hands down. 
I want PCI-E Slots, which one, should it matter? 
120GB Internal HD

Thats about it, oh and about the PSU, 400watts is good, but PSU are cheap, so i might aim for 500. To be honest tho, i heard the higher the PSU, the more heat will come about and your computer or the stuff in your computer will die out quicker hahaah, thats what i heard. So 350 might be better, just to keep everything cool.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Use your 800$ and buy a new computer my friend! You game a lot I see, so you need a good rig!







Well that is my opinion, but do what you want










I might surprised myself, meaning even tho i said i wasn't buying my secondary computer anytime soon, i might go ahead and get one. But keep in mind, my first rig isn't going anywhere, this computer is for old/slightly new gaming and internet. My secondary computer is only for new games and new software, etc.

Peace


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Gateway
Vista
1GB Ram( I could always upgrade to more )
2.GHZ, maybe higher
No SLI ( Reason being, i don't care for it ) 
So a Intel Board, Intel Core 2 or higher
Video Card that ships with it, doesn't matter because depending on how powerful it is, i will use it, until................ Well for my secondary computer, i am planning to buy a Diamond GPU, Diamond is my favorite video card brand hands down. 
I want PCI-E Slots, which one, should it matter? 
120GB Internal HD


how about:

e8400
p35 intel mobo
8800gt 512mb
2gb corsair pc6400
corsair 550w psu
samsung 250gb hd
samsung dvd burner

this parts are quite cheap now a days! 
and it will last for looong


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


how about:

e8400
p35 intel mobo
8800gt 512mb
2gb corsair pc6400
corsair 550w psu
samsung 250gb hd
samsung dvd burner

this parts are quite cheap now a days! 
and it will last for looong










Lets see here:

e8400 / P35 Intel Motherboard? 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115037








I am confused, but what is e8400 a code name for the intel board?
Also, P35, as in PIII 3.5 Processor ?????????????? You have to keep in mind, i just want a simple intel core 2 motherboard with PCI-e slots.

Also, isn't P4 weaker/older then Intel Core's?

Now the other stuff:

The video card sounds good, but dude diamond is the greatest, seriously. You should try out one of their cards.

Samsung DVD burner = Sounds good 
Samsung 250gb hd = WD is the best 
Corsair 550w PSU = Thats cool, i will keep that in mind.


----------



## Mr. Mister

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*











DX6, Low settings, 640x480, Edited .cfg with alot of renders disabled










Aww, I thought I had the worst PC people actually use to play games on...

I have a DX7 64mb peice of crap with a 1.7 ghz cpu and it plays css at that setting (resolution 1000x700) at a steady 25 fps.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Lets see here:

e8400 / P35 Intel Motherboard? 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115037








I am confused, but what is e8400 a code name for the intel board?
Also, P35, as in PIII 3.5 Processor ?????????????? You have to keep in mind, i just want a simple intel core 2 motherboard with PCI-e slots.

Also, isn't P4 weaker/older then Intel Core's?

Now the other stuff:

The video card sounds good, but dude diamond is the greatest, seriously. You should try out one of their cards.

Samsung DVD burner = Sounds good 
Samsung 250gb hd = WD is the best 
Corsair 550w PSU = Thats cool, i will keep that in mind.


alright the e8400 is a cpu, it is a core2duo with 3ghz, and it is known as one of the best bang for the buck cpu`s
The p35 chipset is a intel motherboard that is very good at overclocking and has pci-e 2.0, they are very popular and cheap.
Samsung 250gb hd = WD is the best you say...
this is not true after my experience, I have had a 2wd and 2 samsungs, all of them have worked fine, but my old 80gb wd went to hell... it just stopped working.. and my friend have had 3 wd and they ALL went to hell, the 3 one we tried to plug in to my pc, and geus what! it began to burn, and that was not all... it took my motherboard with it..... arrrghhh... dont buy... now he got 2 samsungs and they are never any trouble with!

cheers


----------



## Coma

Legendary, how can you be on OCN without knowing what all those are? :E


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Lets see here:

e8400 / P35 Intel Motherboard?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115037








I am confused, but what is e8400 a code name for the intel board?
Also, P35, as in PIII 3.5 Processor ?????????????? You have to keep in mind, i just want a simple intel core 2 motherboard with PCI-e slots.

Also, isn't P4 weaker/older then Intel Core's?

Now the other stuff:

The video card sounds good, but dude diamond is the greatest, seriously. You should try out one of their cards.

Samsung DVD burner = Sounds good
Samsung 250gb hd = WD is the best
Corsair 550w PSU = Thats cool, i will keep that in mind.

LOL aww...thats so cute.

dude thats basically a shopping list for your dream machine, given your current standards. wouldnt cost much at all either. especially if you head to the sales section on this site and see what fellow OCNers are selling.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
LOL aww...thats so cute.

dude thats basically a shopping list for your dream machine, given your current standards. wouldnt cost much at all either. especially if you head to the sales section on this site and see what fellow OCNers are selling.

hehe.. You should do that legendary







for your 800$ you can get much fine hardware


----------



## Esseff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coma* 
What?

What do you mean "What"...

Thats Myst....The greatest game ever made.


----------



## sky

what game ?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


----------



## go4life

mass effect


----------



## Esseff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 

Gateway
Vista
1GB Ram( I could always upgrade to more )
2.GHZ, maybe higher
No SLI ( Reason being, i don't care for it )
So a Intel Board, Intel Core 2 or higher
Video Card that ships with it, doesn't matter because depending on how powerful it is, i will use it, until................ Well for my secondary computer, i am planning to buy a Diamond GPU, Diamond is my favorite video card brand hands down.
I want PCI-E Slots, which one, should it matter?
120GB Internal HD


Vista will eat that 1GB ram for breakfast, lunch and dinner. I suggest at least 2gigs.


----------



## sky

what game is this?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcguru000* 
Yep sorry, the chat kinda ended up here some how.... regardless here is another great screen from one of the games i play


















da chainsaw boyz.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sky* 
what game is this?

gears of war


----------



## go4life

Check this out lol







better and better lol


----------



## Esseff

They keep getting better



























Planetside ^^^










Call of Duty 4










All my multiplayer screenshots come out like this for CoD...I don't understand why


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Esseff* 
Vista will eat that 1GB ram for breakfast, lunch and dinner. I suggest at least 2gigs.

i can DEFINITELY vouch for that.

had to boot 1gb of ram the other day to isolate a problem, Vista absolutely chokes and dies with only 1gb of ram.

2gb ram MINIMUM with Vista Legendary, seriously. no heroic "im cool with the bare minimum" stuff.


----------



## Esseff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
i can DEFINITELY vouch for that.

had to boot 1gb of ram the other day to isolate a problem, Vista absolutely chokes and dies with only 1gb of ram.

2gb ram MINIMUM with Vista Legendary, seriously. no heroic "im cool with the bare minimum" stuff.


There is no "Heroic" with Vista, it just beats you down till you give up.

They should put 2 gigs minimum on the system requirements.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Esseff* 
There is no "Heroic" with Vista, it just beats you down till you give up.

They should put 2 gigs minimum on the system requirements.

lol no i mean, theres no need for his heroics of not following the mainstream and being contempt with a lower end PC, while trying to play the latest games.

if he decides to move to Vista, then those "heroics" need be pushed aside, he will need 2gb of ram at least.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


lol no i mean, theres no need for his heroics of not following the mainstream and being contempt with a lower end PC, while trying to play the latest games.

if he decides to move to Vista, then those "heroics" need be pushed aside, he will need 2gb of ram at least.


you know you can actually find better pc`s then legendarys in the local dump station







I have found P4 3ghz, 6600gt`s and so on


----------



## Esseff

I'd be willing to part with my X850 Pro if he can find an AGP board.


----------



## go4life

I would to do that with my 6800gs to


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Mister*


Aww, I thought I had the worst PC people actually use to play games on...

I have a DX7 64mb peice of crap with a 1.7 ghz cpu and it plays css at that setting (resolution 1000x700) at a steady 25 fps.


damn.. I get 350fps in the stress test when I set everything in the driver at max and the game at max with full AA and so on


----------



## NCspecV81

Grid @ 1920x1200 w/ 4xAA Edge Detect. Single HD4850!


----------



## Unstableiser

I love Age of Empires







It can get pretty laggy with a full pop. (if your CPU is at stock anyway







)


----------



## blind_stone

Toad FTW!!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


damn.. I get 350fps in the stress test when I set everything in the driver at max and the game at max with full AA and so on










can i ask..how do you get 350fps?? or how do you know?

reason being, the game caps @ 299fps. it doesnt flicker above that, whether it is or not. how can you tell?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


can i ask..how do you get 350fps?? or how do you know?

reason being, the game caps @ 299fps. it doesnt flicker above that, whether it is or not. how can you tell?


long time since I have done it, but you can fix it in console if I dont remember wrong







just search google and im sure you can find it








I sat it to 350 once atleast^^


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


long time since I have done it, but you can fix it in console if I dont remember wrong







just search google and im sure you can find it










true?

i'll look for that. basically from the point you get up to the flaming bit of the stress test and on, my game just sits at 299fps and doesnt move.

not that any higher matters, its that smooth after like 60 you cant tell anyway


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


true?

i'll look for that. basically from the point you get up to the flaming bit of the stress test and on, my game just sits at 299fps and doesnt move.

not that any higher matters, its that smooth after like 60 you cant tell anyway


yeah, Actually I think we both can get much more than that! Seen people on similar systems that got 500-700fps :O


----------



## NCspecV81

The command is fps_max 999.

With Crossfire HD4850's @ 1920x1200 res with all settings maxed out I got 445fps, and @ 1680x1050 with all settings maxed out I got 474FPS.

and No, sli 8800gt/8800gts g92/8800gtx/8800ultra/8800 anything will NOT get 500-700fps in CSS stress test with any sort of respectable resoltuion and detail settings.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
The command is fps_max 999.

With Crossfire HD4850's @ 1920x1200 res with all settings maxed out I got 445fps, and @ 1680x1050 with all settings maxed out I got 474FPS.

and No, sli 8800gt/8800gts g92/8800gtx/8800ultra/8800 anything will NOT get 500-700fps in CSS stress test with any sort of respectable resoltuion and detail settings.

I have seen 550fps on 8800gtx sli before, not sure it was real or not, maybe overclocked insanely







hell if I know


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
I have seen 550fps on 8800gtx sli before, not sure it was real or not, maybe overclocked insanely







hell if I know










probably at 1024x768 with zero filters on and detail levels at minimum.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
probably at 1024x768 with zero filters on and detail levels at minimum.

at max


----------



## Jacko87

Just for kicks I ran the CS:S stress test in DX7 at 640x480 all low settings, 686.43 FPS







, in DX9 at max everything (only 8xAA because thats as high as my card supports apparently) I get around 425 FPS...


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacko87* 
Just for kicks I ran the CS:S stress test in DX7 at 640x480 all low settings, 686.43 FPS







, in DX9 at max everything (only 8xAA because thats as high as my card supports apparently) I get around 425 FPS...

nice


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacko87* 
Just for kicks I ran the CS:S stress test in DX7 at 640x480 all low settings, 686.43 FPS







, in DX9 at max everything (only 8xAA because thats as high as my card supports apparently) I get around 425 FPS...

lol i always thought that running really low settings and resolution on a high end card didnt get good results? i know with the GTX it performs better the higher the resolution.

dunno how it will go @ 1920x1200 when i get my new monitor...but a 4870 will come a few months later anyway.

and yeah, ATI can only do a max of 8xAA in-game, Nvidia can do 16xAA and even QCAA (quincunx?) something like that, whatever the hell that is. only when its supported.

but with ATI, in the CCC you can enable Edge Effect or something and go up to 24xAA.

try that


----------



## Jacko87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


and yeah, ATI can only do a max of 8xAA in-game, Nvidia can do 16xAA and even QCAA (quincunx?) something like that, whatever the hell that is. only when its supported.

but with ATI, in the CCC you can enable Edge Effect or something and go up to 24xAA.

try that










Well I can barely tell the difference between 4x and 8x so I don't think it will be necessary to go that high, plus I heard forcing AA through control panels seriously affects performance, I know it did when I forced AA on MassEffect with my 8800GTS 512, 4xAA made it drop below 20 FPS at times on 1280x1024


----------



## go4life

I like this AA


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
I like this AA


















I use that setting when playing COD4


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Is it just me or does the new Nvidia CP looks worse then ati control panel and the old Nvidia CP?

I found a regedit where you can download the file and reg the old CP back into a new driver, however i think it causes problems. But i do hope that Nvidia redo their CP and make it look nice with better and more options and more information about your Video card.


----------



## -Inferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Is it just me or does the new Nvidia CP looks worse then ati control panel and the old Nvidia CP?

I found a regedit where you can download the file and reg the old CP back into a new driver, however i think it causes problems. But i do hope that Nvidia redo their CP and make it look nice with better and more options and more information about your Video card.


I made a post on how to do it.

Only thing i noticed is, when you do the settings for a specific program. It says Run App as DLL and it's one of those Send or Do not Send things.

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...ml#post2849253


----------



## OJX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 




















I loved that game. Played it so much that in the end I had to cut up the CD.
Is online still good with it?


----------



## x2s3w4

So I got this little guy all the way to the rocket. Now what? I was doing fine until I got to the car. Thennnn.........ooohhhh boy.


----------



## Mootsfox

Close the door.


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Close the door.


I knew there had to be something. Good thing I saved it right there cause after that I finished the game.That turned the quickest part of the game( driving and getting past that helicopter) to the Loooooooongest part of any game I've ever played. I almost gave up. 
How did you guys do it? 
I kept dying trying to put it back in the car and the helicopter kept shooting it out of my hands. 
I ended up just throwing it ahead of me with the gravity gun and the helicopter didn't pay quite so much attention. Is that how you guys did it? If not how?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *x2s3w4* 
I knew there had to be something. Good thing I saved it right there cause after that I finished the game.That turned the quickest part of the game( driving and getting past that helicopter) to the Loooooooongest part of any game I've ever played. I almost gave up.
How did you guys do it?
I kept dying trying to put it back in the car and the helicopter kept shooting it out of my hands.
I ended up just throwing it ahead of me with the gravity gun and the helicopter didn't pay quite so much attention. Is that how you guys did it? If not how?

I ignored the helicopter until I got the bombs to throw at it.


----------



## Unstableiser

The tags are getting a bit immature...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OJX*

I loved that game. Played it so much that in the end I had to cut up the CD.
Is online still good with it?


I don't know tbh because I play it with about two people only. Better than just talking on MSN.


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


alright the e8400 is a cpu, it is a core2duo with 3ghz, and it is known as one of the best bang for the buck cpu`s
The p35 chipset is a intel motherboard that is very good at overclocking and has pci-e 2.0, they are very popular and cheap.
Samsung 250gb hd = WD is the best you say...
this is not true after my experience, I have had a 2wd and 2 samsungs, all of them have worked fine, but my old 80gb wd went to hell... it just stopped working.. and my friend have had 3 wd and they ALL went to hell, the 3 one we tried to plug in to my pc, and geus what! it began to burn, and that was not all... it took my motherboard with it..... arrrghhh... dont buy... now he got 2 samsungs and they are never any trouble with!

cheers


P35 doesn't have PCI-e 2.0.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

ROFL i just had to post this:









EDIT, its a from a FPS shooter btw


----------



## Esseff

A red car.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

You must have the graphics up super high to make a game look that sharp. I might download COD4 again, the demo and set everything to high and see what happens lol.

Nice screenshot tho


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


P35 doesn't have PCI-e 2.0.










My bad







just mixing p45 and p35


----------



## Penicilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


You must have the graphics up super high to make a game look that sharp. I might download COD4 again, the demo and set everything to high and see what happens lol.

Nice screenshot tho










Its really easy to max out CoD, most people here run it on high


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

I will download the demo before i rest and run it on the highest settings and post some snaps. I am keeping off shadows tho, and AA i will put on 1X. I am not trying to destroy my video card lol.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penicilyn*


Its really easy to max out CoD, most people here run it on high



Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


no ****







It requires almost nothing I would say










Yeah, on your 19" screens. Try running at 1920x1200 with "nothing".


----------



## Esseff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Yeah, on your 19" screens. Try running at 1920x1200 with "nothing".


:swearing:


----------



## TrustKill

couple screenies of dmc4. stress test and opening movie


----------



## OJX

I love this game, add me up, my steam ID is *couter_strike*


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *x2s3w4* 
I knew there had to be something. Good thing I saved it right there cause after that I finished the game.That turned the quickest part of the game( driving and getting past that helicopter) to the Loooooooongest part of any game I've ever played. I almost gave up.
How did you guys do it?
I kept dying trying to put it back in the car and the helicopter kept shooting it out of my hands.
I ended up just throwing it ahead of me with the gravity gun and the helicopter didn't pay quite so much attention. Is that how you guys did it? If not how?

LOL yeah man that bit was so hard.

theres a spot on the car you can kind of jam him in, he stays for a while but make sure you notice if it falls off.

but yeah, i pretty much drove until he fell off, then got out, grav gun fired him as far as i could and repeated the process. took ages.


----------



## 98uk




----------



## Unstableiser

Can you talk to these things, as the talk button comes up but nothing happens
















Earth as seen from the moon!


----------



## Jay1ty0

How do you get to the moon???
that is kick ass








Some mod?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jay1ty0* 
How do you get to the moon???
that is kick ass








Some mod?

No, you can go to the moon whenever you want to. There's a side mission there to stop a malfunctioning AI at the Alliance Military training station on the Moon as well.

To get to the moon, go to the galactic level of the map, it's in the "Local System" It look me a few minutes to figure it out too. Guess it's just because we aren't used to labeling ourselves, just other systems.


----------



## shaggy56

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OJX*











I love this game, add me up, my steam ID is *couter_strike*



Im seriously considering getting this game since Im a huge fan of TFC. Ive heard mixed reviews stating that the gameplay isnt as good as TFC though. But hell it looks really fun and cool.


----------



## Unstableiser

I was hoping he would post, it's always interesting to see what new game he's got to show







Better than seeing the same games over and over.


----------



## kilrbe3




----------



## Unstableiser

Is that a Crysis mod? On that subject, I really feel like playing one, are there any worth it for a bit of fun?


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Is that a Crysis mod? On that subject, I really feel like playing one, are there any worth it for a bit of fun?


http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/35...ap-crysis.html

Enjoy


----------



## FieryCoD

Call of Duty 4 is GREAT.

EDIT: I love the tag $till no $ LOL


----------



## TaiDinh




----------



## reberto

You people are making me want to play Mass Effect :swearing:


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## rex4223




----------



## Chipp

Any further off topic posts or singling out of members for hilarity's sake will result in warnings or infractions. Enough is enough.


----------



## Unstableiser

About time them tags were rid off, really distracting


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


About time them tags were rid off, really distracting










Nooo... not the tags







I lol so hard at them XD it made my day! but no more


----------



## KarmaKiller

Some COD shots...


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


----------



## Metal425

Gotta love my ping...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## TnB= Gir

o.0 This game is a TINY BIT sexual.

Fully maxed features, DX10, Full AA and AF. I even forgot to turn off the GPU2 folding client and I still never dropped below 60fps. Very well coded.




































*
His reaction: "O RLY? Did I just see that?"*


----------



## dskina




----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 









ROFL I was seriously counting down waiting for you to post


----------



## TaiDinh

What stage are you on Gir? I'm on stage 4's boss.


----------



## kilrbe3

what tool is that? for the blue on the top left, that shows your temps..

BTW, great SS


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


o.0 This game is a TINY BIT sexual.

Fully maxed features, DX10, Full AA and AF. I even forgot to turn off the GPU2 folding client and I still never dropped below 60fps. Very well coded.


Do we have our first DX10 game that is *gasp* CODED WELL?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

DMC4 looks good, but never been a fan of the games...

















Everything on the highest settings, 35fps


----------



## vix

*Which game to post...*


----------



## weezymagic

omg. thats funny


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vix*


*Which game to post...*











Bunny Bounce Deluxe


----------



## Syrillian

OMG, Sm3gH3ad!










oppsies...







..that's Vix's collection.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


What stage are you on Gir? I'm on stage 4's boss.


I just started Mission 7 in the forest.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


what tool is that? for the blue on the top left, that shows your temps..

BTW, great SS










 That would be the rivatuner on screen display tool. I have a guide up in this thread. It's post number 5,344









And thanks for the SS compliment. If any of you are wondering how I get them at good times, I have the fraps take ss button binded to a side button on my mouse.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


Do we have our first DX10 game that is *gasp* CODED WELL?


Yes indeed. I turned off [email protected] when I started it up again and with the same settings I usually stayed between 90-120fps.

*MOAR*

For dskina <3 The facial animations in this game are great.


----------



## Esseff

Martyrdom noob killed me soon after that


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vix* 
*Which game to post...*

I vote for Fluff 'Em Up


----------



## Esseff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vix* 
*Which game to post...*


Hamster Blocks!


----------



## Esseff




----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


What stage are you on Gir? I'm on stage 4's boss.


im on stage 12 just unlocked Dante now playing as him beating the preist/god was actually quite easy just keep using snatch and forward heavy sword blow then once his sheild is down sword combo then snatch punch combo SSS super smoking style :-D i never got hit once lol


^God/priest


^Dante pwns


----------



## nivan




----------



## nivan

This upload changed size of screenshots .... i know it`s ugly


----------



## TnB= Gir

I just got to the part where you switch to Dante, but I'm taking a break.

They sure love to whore out Gloria in this game o.0


----------



## nivan

Is this devil may cry?I wanted this game but i can`t play single play games.
It`s boring.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nivan*


Is this devil may cry?I wanted this game but i can`t play single play games.
It`s boring.


then you dont want this


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g2...1301-15-27.jpg


You don't mind if i keep this picture right, could be use as a nice sig








I have to rep you this one.......



















All Max, 25-35fps total.........


----------



## TnB= Gir

I don't mind if you use it, feel free


----------



## TnB= Gir

Good God, there's some horny little devils at Capcom o.0

It's just getting a bit odd now. Poor girls




































Now some pics of one of Pandoras Boxes' forms. The BFG! DMC style


















I had really good timing on this one.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Are those cut scenes or actual gameplay?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Are those cut scenes or actual gameplay?


cutscene


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Are those cut scenes or actual gameplay?


Technically cutscenes but they are rendered with the ingame engine in real time.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Technically cutscenes but they are rendered with the ingame engine in real time.


True, but still cutscene


----------



## Esseff

5th play through


----------



## TnB= Gir

Just finished the game. First DMC game I've ever played, and I loved it. It is a bit lacking on the story front for a newcomer to the series though. I'd still give it an A- though. Absolutely fantastic game.


----------



## Jay1ty0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Esseff* 


















5th play through









Dont shoot Gaz! he might explode!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Esseff* 
5th play through









lol, i just finished doing exactly the same


----------



## Esseff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jay1ty0* 
Dont shoot Gaz! he might explode!

Gaz is a big baby


----------



## Mootsfox

Is it like CoD4 gameday?

I just started playing the arcade through for the first time.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

You completed COD4 4 times and on your 5th now?
WOW, i do the same thing with a game on xbox called: Triggerman and with Badboys II Miami Takedown ( PC & XBOX )









*Gore Special Edition: 1280X1024, 32bit colors, Everything on the highest graphic level, AAX4, sometimes AAX2, 34fps*


----------



## Esseff

The game is quite difficult on the veteran setting


----------



## Unstableiser

What's the difference on COD4 with the arcade setting?


----------



## Esseff




----------



## go4life

lol


----------



## FieryCoD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vix* 
*Which game to post...*










Mahjong! I want Mahjong screenshots!


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Good God, there's some horny little devils at Capcom o.0

It's just getting a bit odd now. Poor girls
















I like this one.


----------



## go4life

damn, that was some games fiery!


----------



## FieryCoD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
damn, that was some games fiery!

It's not mine, it's Vix's. I just suggested a game


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FieryCoD* 
It's not mine, it's Vix's. I just suggested a game









yeah saw that now







lol


----------



## Puscifer

Damn those DMC4 shots are amazing. I was this cose to buying it when I was at Wal-Mart yesterday, now I think I'm gonna have to get it for sure.


----------



## FieryCoD

Does anybody have a save game for DMC4 at where you get to play Dante? Level 4 is confusing me because I'm tired of those big spikey things -_-


----------



## Bryceb

Just an early morning stretch


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


What's the difference on COD4 with the arcade setting?


You get points for shots, kills, hs, blowing up crap, and special stuff.

You only get a certain number of lives to finish the whole game (7 I think) and you can't stop/save. I've been alt-tabbing out of it, but it's like a good five hours to play through it :/

Almost done though.


----------



## Nihilist

Devil May Cry 4:


----------



## redsunx

Stubbs the Zombie.














































Then at the end of the day...


----------



## Esseff




----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Esseff* 









What stage is that? I don't remember seeing that.


----------



## Esseff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
What stage is that? I don't remember seeing that.

It the first USMC Stage. It's where you have to "attempt" to find Assad in the TV station.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Metal425

My GF before...










My GF after...


----------



## Esseff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metal425*


My GF before...

My GF after...












Haha!







Don't let her see that









Edit: Rofl @ the dudes name that you killed.


----------



## Esseff




----------



## Metal425

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Esseff*


Haha!







Don't let her see that









Edit: Rofl @ the dudes name that you killed.


I sure won't....


----------



## go4life

that was one of the best metal425! lol


----------



## Metal425




----------



## Esseff




----------



## Xombie

A screenshot by xGj.


----------



## Flack88

^^^^^^
Know that expression all to well when im at work haha. Or reminds me the Morning after a hangover.


----------



## go4life

lolz


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
I like this one.









Why?


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*









Why?


Because


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Check out my awesome gun


----------



## Phalanx1

OK deleted scoreboard, now posting a diff SS...



My undead rogue in old hillsbrad (instance)


----------



## go4life

No scoreboards are allowed here phalanx1! there is another thread for that


----------



## go4life

Here are some screens


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Those last few photos are from SOF3, you know you can take off blood and gore right?
(i think you can anyway, can't remember)


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Those last few photos are from SOF3, you know you can take off blood and gore right?
(i think you can anyway, can't remember)


Now why would you want to do that?


----------



## Unstableiser

Only reason there is to play the sucky game lol.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Those last few photos are from SOF3, you know you can take off blood and gore right?
(i think you can anyway, can't remember)


That defeats the whole point of the SOF games. They are awful games, but the gore makes up for it (sort of...)

I'm going through all the HL games in 3 days


----------



## Unstableiser

You're not going to sleep then?









EDIT: Unless you play like this:    
 YouTube - Half-Life in Half an Hour


----------



## reberto

Nope, I play like a normal person


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## Syrillian




----------



## zacbrain

you forgot to cut D:


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
you forgot to cut D:











...I keep doing that crap... lol @ the old-nooblet.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

What level you in? Never seen that level let, i don't think i am that far in the game yet.


























1280X1024, Shadows off, AAX2, Car Reflections, Texture Quality High, 14-28fps. Good enough for me


----------



## Brandon1337

Heres mine.


----------



## Mr. Mister

Hey Still Legendary, try out the old Halo for PC. The multiplayer is balls on the walls awesome and the single player is pretty good too. Here's a download trial: http://www.microsoft.com/Downloads/d...displaylang=en


----------



## Infinitegrim

Attachment 78264


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Mister*


Hey Still Legendary, try out the old Halo for PC. The multiplayer is balls on the walls awesome and the single player is pretty good too. Here's a download trial: http://www.microsoft.com/Downloads/d...displaylang=en


Are you telling me this to: See how it runs on my computer?

Because halo sucks( i don't play halo games ), but i love testing out games. Last time i tested out halo on this computer is when i was using my Radeon 7000 32MB with Cataylst 4.3, the driver enables Vertex And Pixel Shaders 1.0 and 1.1 on the 7000 card, so i was able to play halo at the lowest settings, got around 10fps.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

So here is the deal with halo. I install the demo, got a warning message about how my computer was too slow to run it, so i continue anyway. Max everything out, once in the game, the cut scenes looks amazing, game looks amazing, once in the game , these are the results:

















No wonder halo sucks, i can't play it lol.


----------



## Unstableiser

Your CPU is ridiculously slow. Poor GPU. Can't anyone lend him a better one? What can you put in that old socket even lol, I don't know


----------



## XaNe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


So here is the deal with halo. I install the demo, got a warning message about how my computer was too slow to run it, so i continue anyway. Max everything out, once in the game, the cut scenes looks amazing, game looks amazing, once in the game , these are the results:

















No wonder halo sucks, i can't play it lol.


I dont understand why does your psu still works 90w? OMG


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


What level you in? Never seen that level let, i don't think i am that far in the game yet.

*pardon the snip*


Me?

If so, that screeny is toward the end.

This is actually not a bad game. The time-shifting abilites allows for numerous combinations to wear-down and eliminate the enemy.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Your CPU is ridiculously slow. Poor GPU. Can't anyone lend him a better one? What can you put in that old socket even lol, I don't know










Alright keep in mind, i am back using the 2400 HD card. This card is really weird acting, it can run some games just fine, and others like crap. So if i was using my Geforce OC 6200 PCI card, i am pretty sure halo would run better.

That racer game you see above, read the settings which i had it on, and i get over 20fps. That game is way more powerful then halo. So as i said, with the 2400 card, certain games works just fine, while others have trouble.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XaNe*


I dont understand why does your psu still works 90w? OMG


Its been working since 2000, and each year i take it apart and super clean it. I think 90watts was meant for this computer, and besides its a gateway computer, gateway is the best.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Me?

If so, that screeny is toward the end.

This is actually not a bad game. The time-shifting abilites allows for numerous combinations to wear-down and eliminate the enemy.


Oh i see. I am only half way into the game.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XaNe*


I dont understand why does your psu still works 90w? OMG


90 watts is plenty sufficient for the system in his sig. the most power hungry component in it is the P3 600, and that only needs 15-20 watts.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Its been working since 2000, and each year i take it apart and super clean it. I think 90watts was meant for this computer, *and besides its a gateway computer, gateway is the best.*


I hope you are joking.


----------



## sugarton

I really don't think he is.


----------



## XaNe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blameless*


90 watts is plenty sufficient for the system in his sig. the most power hungry component in it is the P3 600, and that only needs 15-20 watts.


oops i forgot that old computers dont need allot of power oops


----------



## Infinitegrim

Legendary look on ebay, you can get a 866Mhz- 1Ghz P3 for under $15, and my P3 192Mb ram and a a MX 440 could max it out and it played smoothly


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Alright keep in mind, i am back using the 2400 HD card. This card is really weird acting, it can run some games just fine, and others like crap. So if i was using my Geforce OC 6200 PCI card, i am pretty sure halo would run better.



All right, keep in mind... This is just a guess but... to me if that was my PC the first thing that springs to mind is that with an 'ok' graphics card running some games slow, others alright. Um, my CPU is bottlenecking it! Understand some games are more CPU dependent than others and this will shine through. You're not getting anywhere _near_ the power of that card. I get the same thing with my CPU at stock, games like M2TW and DiRT run slow, most others great. As soon as I overclock the frames in the two aforementioned games go up a pretty huge amount! Wow! Wonder how that happened? Please listen to people on this site, you'd get more out of your PC that way, we're not a bunch of morons. It's an overclocking website for heaven's sake!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


All right, keep in mind... This is just a guess but... to me if that was my PC the first thing that springs to mind is that with an 'ok' graphics card running some games slow, others alright. Um, my CPU is bottlenecking it! Understand some games are more CPU dependent than others and this will shine through. You're not getting anywhere _near_ the power of that card. I get the same thing with my CPU at stock, games like M2TW and DiRT run slow, most others great. As soon as I overclock the frames in the two aforementioned games go up a pretty huge amount! Wow! Wonder how that happened? Please listen to people on this site, you'd get more out of your PC that way, we're not a bunch of morons. It's an overclocking website for heaven's sake!


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos




----------



## Spitphire

This game is sooooo much better than Crysis!


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XaNe*


oops i forgot that old computers dont need allot of power oops

















My first PC back in 1999 had more than 260W so...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spitphire*


This game is sooooo much better than Crysis!











Look the shaders and the stunningly good lightings on the effects from the gun. I use XP so I can't get the particles to be enabled on it. but it runs great at 12FPS...


----------



## Mootsfox

Whoa, now with 2 bit color


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Whoa, now with 2 bit color










lol what the?

when did you gain those supervisor/editor ranks.

congrats, means trouble for noobs though. you're not the most forgiving person i have come to conclude


----------



## Coma

lol, the two rank thingie looks really messed up when one's to the left XD


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 

All right, keep in mind... This is just a guess but... to me if that was my PC the first thing that springs to mind is that with an 'ok' graphics card running some games slow, others alright. Um, my CPU is bottlenecking it! Understand some games are more CPU dependent than others and this will shine through. You're not getting anywhere _near_ the power of that card. I get the same thing with my CPU at stock, games like M2TW and DiRT run slow, most others great. As soon as I overclock the frames in the two aforementioned games go up a pretty huge amount! Wow! Wonder how that happened? Please listen to people on this site, you'd get more out of your PC that way, we're not a bunch of morons. It's an overclocking website for heaven's sake!











I hear what you say, and you may be right or maybe you are wrong. I read reviews, lots of them over at newegg, bestbuy, other review sites, even review sites for the 2400XT and 2400 HD in PCI-E form and bad reviews for the PCI version. And they did tests on certain games. One test caught my eye, and that was fear.

The Review is right here, Its the 2400 PRO Card PCI-E.....Also look at their *TEST CONFIGURATION*

http://www.bjorn3d.com/read_pf.php?cID=1145

In Fear, i get the same fps , sometimes more depending on what is going on.
You say my CPU is bottlenecking the card, but it seems like people with much more powerful then mine, can't even run games better. Someone on newegg using the Powercolor version, get 12fps in bioshock. Shocking, i get the same, i once got 15fps in the game. Unplayable.

One guy over at newegg said he got 15-20fps in Crysis at 800x600. Thats funny, because with my 6200 card i got 25 fps at 1024x768. I stand to my word, something is wrong with the Visiontek & Powercolor video card, i think the diamond version is better, which is why i am going to buy it soon.

Maybe if you bought the PCI version, you will see what i am talking about. I mean, go ahead and buy it. Its over 100 dollars, but once you see how it works, you will get your money back because you will end up taking it back the same day









EDIT: The only reason i am back using this card, well despite its flaws it is better and more powerful then the 6200. But if i want to get games working, i can't depend on the drivers right now, i have to depend on fixes, patches to play certain games. I have study this card over and over again, and until Visiontek or someone release a driver to enable certain hardware features on this card, it will continue to perform strangely.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
I hear what you say, and you may be right or maybe you are wrong. I read reviews, lots of them over at newegg, bestbuy, other review sites, even review sites for the 2400XT and 2400 HD in PCI-E form and bad reviews for the PCI version. And they did tests on certain games. One test caught my eye, and that was fear.

The Review is right here, Its the 2400 PRO Card PCI-E.....Also look at their *TEST CONFIGURATION*

http://www.bjorn3d.com/read_pf.php?cID=1145

In Fear, i get the same fps , sometimes more depending on what is going on.
You say my CPU is bottlenecking the card, but it seems like people with much more powerful then mine, can't even run games better. Someone on newegg using the Powercolor version, get 12fps in bioshock. Shocking, i get the same, i once got 15fps in the game. Unplayable.

One guy over at newegg said he got 15-20fps in Crysis at 800x600. Thats funny, because with my 6200 card i got 25 fps at 1024x768. I stand to my word, something is wrong with the Visiontek & Powercolor video card, i think the diamond version is better, which is why i am going to buy it soon.

Maybe if you bought the PCI version, you will see what i am talking about. I mean, go ahead and buy it. Its over 100 dollars, but once you see how it works, you will get your money back because you will end up taking it back the same day









EDIT: The only reason i am back using this card, well despite its flaws it is better and more powerful then the 6200. But if i want to get games working, i can't depend on the drivers right now, i have to depend on fixes, patches to play certain games. I have study this card over and over again, and until Visiontek or someone release a driver to enable certain hardware features on this card, it will continue to perform strangely.

It is just one big failure with you legendary.. 6200 card gets 25 fps in crysis @ 1024x768? that is just SO WROOOOOONG.....
My moms lappy with core2duo 2ghz, 2gb 533mhz ram, 8600GT M, well that get about 20-35fps in crysis.. so sorry I do not believe you..


----------



## OJX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
I hear what you say, and you may be right or maybe you are wrong. I read reviews, lots of them over at newegg, bestbuy, other review sites, even review sites for the 2400XT and 2400 HD in PCI-E form and bad reviews for the PCI version. And they did tests on certain games. One test caught my eye, and that was fear.

The Review is right here, Its the 2400 PRO Card PCI-E.....Also look at their *TEST CONFIGURATION*

http://www.bjorn3d.com/read_pf.php?cID=1145

In Fear, i get the same fps , sometimes more depending on what is going on.
You say my CPU is bottlenecking the card, but it seems like people with much more powerful then mine, can't even run games better. Someone on newegg using the Powercolor version, get 12fps in bioshock. Shocking, i get the same, i once got 15fps in the game. Unplayable.

One guy over at newegg said he got 15-20fps in Crysis at 800x600. Thats funny, because with my 6200 card i got 25 fps at 1024x768. I stand to my word, something is wrong with the Visiontek & Powercolor video card, i think the diamond version is better, which is why i am going to buy it soon.

Maybe if you bought the PCI version, you will see what i am talking about. I mean, go ahead and buy it. Its over 100 dollars, but once you see how it works, you will get your money back because you will end up taking it back the same day









EDIT: The only reason i am back using this card, well despite its flaws it is better and more powerful then the 6200. But if i want to get games working, i can't depend on the drivers right now, i have to depend on fixes, patches to play certain games. I have study this card over and over again, and until Visiontek or someone release a driver to enable certain hardware features on this card, it will continue to perform strangely.

Did you ever post in the "show yourself" threat
I really need a visual representation of the man behind the text


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OJX* 
Did you ever post in the "show yourself" threat
I really need a visual representation of the man behind the text

roflmao, me to


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Visual bug, but it almost looks like one engine is disabled cause of it...


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


lol what the?

when did you gain those supervisor/editor ranks.

congrats, means trouble for noobs though. you're not the most forgiving person i have come to conclude










Thanks









Follow the rules and y'all will be fine. I'm forgiving for honest mistakes, but otherwise, no.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


It is just one big failure with you legendary.. 6200 card gets 25 fps in crysis @ 1024x768? that is just SO WROOOOOONG.....
My moms lappy with core2duo 2ghz, 2gb 533mhz ram, 8600GT M, well that get about 20-35fps in crysis.. so sorry I do not believe you..


I have the demo on my HD right now, plan to test the game out again on my 2400, just for testing and stuff. I will post some screens at the game running at 1280x1024 everything on low-medium







Keep in mind i will testing the game out with my 2400, not my 6200.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OJX*


Did you ever post in the "show yourself" threat
I really need a visual representation of the man behind the text


Check your Pm box.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Thanks









Follow the rules and y'all will be fine. I'm forgiving for honest mistakes, but otherwise, no.


haha


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Alright folks, i am about to play and test out Crysis, i am going to run the game at 1280x1024, 50% of everything on medium to high, shadows off, no AA, and i will take pictures using fraps, so expect some high res photos at nearly 50fps.

LOL, nah just playing. My guess i should get um maybe 15. Be back in about an hour


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Alright folks, i am about to play and test out Crysis, i am going to run the game at 1280x1024, 50% of everything on medium to high, shadows off, no AA, and i will take pictures using fraps, so expect some high res photos at nearly 50fps.

LOL, nah just playing. My guess i should get um maybe 15. Be back in about an hour










You won't even get 15.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Alright, photos are resize to 1024x768. Using 8.6 drivers, and ati tray tools. Now read carefully. Testing with 2400 HD PCI, 512megs of ram, PIII/600MHZ, After 30mins of playing, My temps were at " 42C ". One thing i like about this weird 2400 card, it keeps cool know matter what you are playing. Also my PSU is blowing out very cold air , which is a plus.

*Crysis In game Settings:* 1280x1024, everything on low to high, Shadows on low, Post processing on low, Texture quality on high, Material Level n high, NO AA.

*ATI tray tools Video Settings:* Bump Mapping On, Adaptive Anti-Aliasing on 2X/Performance, Anisotropic filtering 2X, V-Sync Off, Mipmap level at performance, texture level at performance..........












































Hey, i had the graphic settings at super high, so i wonder how many fps i will get with everything at low, both in game options and with ati tray and CCC?


----------



## TrueForm

No.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Btw i had to stop playing because when i got to that part ( in the very last photo ) i got a warning message: Virtual Memory is low. I do plan on upgrading to 1GB soon, so maybe that should help with that issue.


----------



## gtarmanrob

^ you're a brave man, attempting Crysis with that rig.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


^ you're a brave man, attempting Crysis with that rig.


I love testing out stuff, i mean with my 6200 the game stops after a while, and playing UT3 or COD4 with my 6200 card i almost destroyed it. But with the 2400 its a different story, the card can handle it, even tho its not running at its best because of openGL hardware acceleration missing and other stuff due to no supported driver for the card.

Also, my temps with the 2400 after playing any demanding game stays at 42c or 45c. I will test out crysis again when i buy another pci card in a few weeks.

Peace









EDIT: I have to admit, the game is very fun. I also like the soft music in the game, has a nice sound to it. Its not better then Timeshift, but Crysis is cool 9/10


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
^ you're a brave man, attempting Crysis with that rig.

These recent goings-on have inspired me. In other words, I was really bored. Voila! It's animated, by the way.









56K warning on this, it's a pretty large file.

http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r...ysisslower.gif


----------



## Arganius

Ok, I've been browsing the screenshot thread for a while and it for a WHILE was a friggin cool thread. Till Lengedary came. So I'm gonna post a screenshot (cause thats why i first came here) and than do a quick rant



Now legendary we GET IT! You love computers. But you don't know em at all, and you keep posting bad screenshots of (mostly) bad games that look bad and than you give up stats on how well they run! Well people MIGHT care about Crysis running on the state of the art system but running on the crappiest computer that resides in the US is something we DON'T care about. We guessed before we saw each shot that "Its gonna run like **** and it will be another screenshot that looks bad and lame". SORRY and no offense! But honestly at LEAST get rid of the benchmarks that no one cares about, but it seems one in four shots are really bad and half of them are benchmarks that just show how you can't run em. And honestly it seems your trolling. You should NOT be able to run timeshift like that.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aroc91* 
These recent goings-on have inspired me. In other words, I was really bored. Voila! It's animated, by the way.









56K warning on this, it's a pretty large file.

http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r...ysisslower.gif











L hahahahaha

what the hell was that about?

you tripper.


----------



## Spitphire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aroc91* 
These recent goings-on have inspired me. In other words, I was really bored. Voila! It's animated, by the way.









56K warning on this, it's a pretty large file.

http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r...ysisslower.gif

Time well spent...too damn funny!


----------



## aroc91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*











L O ****ing L hahahahaha

what the hell was that about?

you tripper.


That was the result of Legendary playing Crysis on his rig.


----------



## pioneerisloud

That was NOT Crysis on "Super High"....that was Crysis on the lowest of the lowest settings....and you STILL FAILED.

EDIT:







@ 2 FPS....YEAH THAT'S PLAYABLE!!!!


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


http://gallery.clanfudge.net/main.php/d/2199-1/Visual+Bug-Blown+Engine.jpg

Visual bug, but it almost looks like one engine is disabled cause of it...










What's that from?


----------



## Unstableiser

Lol, Crysis isn't even open GL so if that's the reason for your games running slowly then it's not the right one... Halo is DX.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arganius*


You should NOT be able to run timeshift like that.


I think people should be able to post whatever they like. If you don't like it, ignore it. There are photos in this thread which i don't like, because those games sucks, examples: HL2, DMC, etc but do you see making comments about how they shouldn't post it? No. You folks need to grow up, seriously. You know its just games right? Material things man, nothing real life serious issues alright, please just show some respect. I am happy with my computer, and i am not expecting to get super speed in new games, i was just testing it out.

And btw, Timeshift plays just fine on my computer, very smooth in IMO. What do you mean i shouldn't be able to play it? Timeshift is easy on the CPU for some reason, its not like Crysis or COD4.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


That was NOT Crysis on "Super High"....that was Crysis on the lowest of the lowest settings....and you STILL FAILED.


Who said i was going to win? And super high doesn't mean at the highest settings. Those settings was not at low, i had the demo running at 1280x1024, about 50% of everything on high, Material Level on High and Texture level, AA was off, shadows on low, everything else on low. Plus i had ATI tool tray running, and i had bump mapping on, and pretty much everything on high in the panel. Obviously the game is not going to run on the cards which i have been using, all i was doing was testing. And to be honest, for my computer, that was alright. I got 19fps in that one shot, because i was just looking out at the ocean, nevertheless, i already know the game wasn't meant to be playable on my GPU, i was just playing around testing, which i tend to do with alot of games.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


YEAH THAT'S PLAYABLE


Never said it was.


----------



## Unstableiser

Look, I'm fed up of this, STOP trolling the screenshots thread AGAIN! Can't some mod hand out infractions for this kind of thing?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


I think people should be able to post whatever they like. If you don't like it, ignore it. There are photos in this thread which i don't like, because those games sucks, examples: HL2, DMC, etc but do you see making comments about how they shouldn't post it? No. You folks need to grow up, seriously. You know its just games right? Material things man, nothing real life serious issues alright, please just show some respect. I am happy with my computer, and i am not expecting to get super speed in new games, i was just testing it out.

And btw, Timeshift plays just fine on my computer, very smooth in IMO. What do you mean i shouldn't be able to play it? Timeshift is easy on the CPU for some reason, its not like Crysis or COD4.

Who said i was going to win? And super high doesn't mean at the highest settings. Those settings was not at low, i had the demo running at 1280x1024, about 50% of everything on high, Material Level on High and Texture level, AA was off, shadows on low, everything else on low. Plus i had ATI tool tray running, and i had bump mapping on, and pretty much everything on high in the panel. Obviously the game is not going to run on the cards which i have been using, all i was doing was testing. And to be honest, for my computer, that was alright. I got 19fps in that one shot, because i was just looking out at the ocean, nevertheless, i already know the game wasn't meant to be playable on my GPU, i was just playing around testing, which i tend to do with alot of games.

Never said it was.










Actually...yes you have said it was playable. Back when you made your "Crysis on a P3 playable" thread. And we all called your BS from the beginning. Stop trolling, its getting quite annoying.


----------



## Spitphire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Actually...yes you have said it was playable. Back when you made your "Crysis on a P3 playable" thread. And we all called your BS from the beginning. Stop trolling, its getting quite annoying.


Help me out here, I hear that term a lot...what is trolling?


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spitphire*


Help me out here, I hear that term a lot...what is trolling?


spouting Tripe and post whoring a thread with useless and unwanted ***** is trolling

on topic will have another pic up



wetworks 3rd floor glitch oldschool mode only >.<


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Who said i was going to win? And super high doesn't mean at the highest settings. Those settings was not at low, i had the demo running at 1280x1024, about 50% of everything on high, Material Level on High and Texture level, AA was off, shadows on low, everything else on low. Plus i had ATI tool tray running, and i had bump mapping on, and pretty much everything on high in the panel. Obviously the game is not going to run on the cards which i have been using, all i was doing was testing. And to be honest, for my computer, that was alright. I got 19fps in that one shot, because i was just looking out at the ocean, nevertheless, i already know the game wasn't meant to be playable on my GPU, i was just playing around testing, which i tend to do with alot of games.


Hey buddy, my friend run crysis at a rig that was 3x better than yours, and guess what? everything was blocked at LOW... there is no way you can get any higher than that (except if you fix some files in the directory, witch I doubt you can do) you got 10 fps looking at a turtle, that turtle is one of the things in crysis that requires zero.. and on the other SS you got 2fps when it was dark and one guy, that will say when it comes daylight you will get 0fps, and thats the truth...


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spitphire*


Help me out here, I hear that term a lot...what is trolling?


to bette describe it, its basically spamming a thread with nonsense or negative remarks and the like for the sole purpose to annoy or spite others. for example if i joined this thread with no other purpose than to say, slag you off for not knowing what trolling is...i'd be trolling. theres no need for me to have a go, instead we can explain.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stn0092*


What's that from?



EVE online


----------



## FieryCoD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xombie*











A screenshot by xGj.


How do you get graphics like that?

My Very High barely reaches this.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

I am not trolling, i am just posting pictures like everyone else. And when i post pictures, someone will come along and say something or start whining about it. I am not doing anything wrong. The problem is, you guys don't like what i am posting. Its a screenshot thread, the thread doesn't have rules against people posting shots from a PIII computer.

My guess, you guys are so shocked that i am playing Crysis on my computer, you really have no idea what is going on. Maybe you are upset that i manager to get over 10fps or 19fps in the game, who knows. All i know i am not trolling, i am just posting pictures just like everyone else.

Mods and admins has already come in this thread telling people to stop. So the bottom line on my end, i am just going to ignore everyone when they say something bad.

Back to posting screenshots.......


----------



## AntiTalent

SCREENSHOT!


----------



## gtarmanrob

personally Lenegary, i dont think you are trolling one bit. i only offered my definition as simply that, a definition.

you are welcome to post your results, go for it. just bare in mind, as the thread title entails, ONE SCREENSHOT of your games.

fair enough some people bend the rules a bit. but have common deceny. if we are screenshotting games @ their fullest, we dont need your CONSTANT updates about how your sub-standard PC copes. thats why its considered trolling. in all honesty, congrats on your success, but we dont give a **** most of the time.

start your own thread mate, with your success. otherwise stick to "one screenshot" and move along.

im sorry, nothing personal, but someone had to say it.


----------



## Criswell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


I am not trolling, i am just posting pictures like everyone else. And when i post pictures, someone will come along and say something or start whining about it. I am not doing anything wrong. The problem is, you guys don't like what i am posting. Its a screenshot thread, the thread doesn't have rules against people posting shots from a PIII computer.

My guess, you guys are so shocked that i am playing Crysis on my computer, you really have no idea what is going on. Maybe you are upset that i manager to get over 10fps or 19fps in the game, who knows. All i know i am not trolling, i am just posting pictures just like everyone else.

Mods and admins has already come in this thread telling people to stop. So the bottom line on my end, i am just going to ignore everyone when they say something bad.

Back to posting screenshots.......


It's really just the crap you say in your posts. And your contradictory statements. If you don't know what they are, why bother telling you. You will contradict yourself by saying it was never said.

*Don't know why imageshack just resized it.*


----------



## Mootsfox

Keep the replies polite and on topic with posting threads.


----------



## Criswell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Keep the replies polite and on topic with posting threads.

lol that new avatar looks funny


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spitphire* 
This game is sooooo much better than Crysis!










haha nice


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
I am not trolling, i am just posting pictures like everyone else. And when i post pictures, someone will come along and say something or start whining about it. I am not doing anything wrong. The problem is, you guys don't like what i am posting. Its a screenshot thread, the thread doesn't have rules against people posting shots from a PIII computer.

My guess, you guys are so shocked that i am playing Crysis on my computer, you really have no idea what is going on. Maybe you are upset that i manager to get over 10fps or 19fps in the game, who knows. All i know i am not trolling, i am just posting pictures just like everyone else.

Mods and admins has already come in this thread telling people to stop. So the bottom line on my end, i am just going to ignore everyone when they say something bad.

Back to posting screenshots.......

I never said _you_ were trolling you arse! Guilty conscience lol.


----------



## TaiDinh




----------



## stingerjg

Combat Arms


----------



## aroc91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*












What game is that? Looks pretty crazy









Can I suggest another requirement for this thread? It'd be nice if everybody had to name what game they're showing, it'd get rid of all the useless requests.


----------



## The Master Chief

Flight Simulator X FTW!!!


----------



## go4life

hey master chief, what fps do you get in FS?


----------



## Arganius

Defcon is awesome on a projector. I was at a lan once and giant wall was showing a DEFCON match.

Quote:

Default
I am not trolling, i am just posting pictures like everyone else. And when i post pictures, someone will come along and say something or start whining about it. I am not doing anything wrong. The problem is, you guys don't like what i am posting. Its a screenshot thread, the thread doesn't have rules against people posting shots from a PIII computer.

My guess, you guys are so shocked that i am playing Crysis on my computer, you really have no idea what is going on. Maybe you are upset that i manager to get over 10fps or 19fps in the game, who knows. All i know i am not trolling, i am just posting pictures just like everyone else.

Mods and admins has already come in this thread telling people to stop. So the bottom line on my end, i am just going to ignore everyone when they say something bad.

Back to posting screenshots.......
Its not against posting shots. Its that half of them are benchmarks. We don't need benchmarks. We want screenshots. Tons of people make threads for benchmarks anyway. Plus the purpose of the thread is to see a cool screenshot. Something That's pretty. Games are for gameplay sure but we're looking here not playing. Plus your totally trolling. I have a Dual Core Xeon 3.06ghz a gig of ram 6800xt which isn't cutting edge but i cannot even run it nearly as good as you claim you can. And everything about my system while not very good is worlds ahead of yours. Therels NO way your running Timeshift that well. Your a troll


----------



## Mr. Mister

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
I think people should be able to post whatever they like. If you don't like it, ignore it. There are photos in this thread which i don't like, because those games sucks, examples: *HL2,* DMC, etc but do you see making comments about how they shouldn't post it? No. You folks need to grow up, seriously. You know its just games right? Material things man, nothing real life serious issues alright, please just show some respect. I am happy with my computer, and i am not expecting to get super speed in new games, i was just testing it out.

And btw, Timeshift plays just fine on my computer, very smooth in IMO. What do you mean i shouldn't be able to play it? Timeshift is easy on the CPU for some reason, its not like Crysis or COD4.

Who said i was going to win? And super high doesn't mean at the highest settings. Those settings was not at low, i had the demo running at 1280x1024, about 50% of everything on high, Material Level on High and Texture level, AA was off, shadows on low, everything else on low. Plus i had ATI tool tray running, and i had bump mapping on, and pretty much everything on high in the panel. Obviously the game is not going to run on the cards which i have been using, all i was doing was testing. And to be honest, for my computer, that was alright. I got 19fps in that one shot, because i was just looking out at the ocean, nevertheless, i already know the game wasn't meant to be playable on my GPU, i was just playing around testing, which i tend to do with alot of games.

Never said it was.









Half Life 2 is one if the best, if not the best, first person shooters of all time. You're making yourself look ridiculous.


----------



## redsunx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spitphire* 
Help me out here, I hear that term a lot...what is trolling?

A troll is the people who keep flaming Legendary because they're mad they can't do what he does.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Mister* 
Half Life 2 is one if the best, if not the best, first person shooters of all time. You're making yourself look ridiculous.

Indeed, I own absolutely every half-life game, and they are good!
also he think DMC is bad, and that BS!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Image is kinda half size, because i was using hypersnap to take the photos. This gun is cool, just came across it. I wish you could zoom in more using it, but it only has 2 zoom sights.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aroc91*


What game is that? Looks pretty crazy









Can I suggest another requirement for this thread? It'd be nice if everybody had to name what game they're showing, it'd get rid of all the useless requests.










This game is Hellgate: London.

At the moment, the game is extremely unbalanced. Flagship also cut many workers, so this game may go down hill in the future. Currently, the game is lame. The monsters are like hackers. I am a Guardian. Guardian are tankers, but I don't stand a chance at the stage I am on. They 'farm' me! D: In many places, the monster blocks paths and when you die, you have to respawn as a ghost and walk back. Then you try to clear the path again, but you die five seconds after you respawned.

The weapons and armor and boring. It's the same typical thing over and over with pretty much random abilities added to it.

Patch 2 is rumored to release soon. Many things will be fixed and many new items and quests will be added.


----------



## Syrillian

TimeShift


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
This game is Hellgate: London.

At the moment, the game is extremely unbalanced. Flagship also cut many workers, so this game may go down hill in the future. Currently, the game is lame. The monsters are like hackers. I am a Guardian. Guardian are tankers, but I don't stand a chance at the stage I am on. They 'farm' me! D: In many places, the monster blocks paths and when you die, you have to respawn as a ghost and walk back. Then you try to clear the path again, but you die five seconds after you respawned.

The weapons and armor and boring. It's the same typical thing over and over with pretty much random abilities added to it.

Patch 2 is rumored to release soon. Many things will be fixed and many new items and quests will be added.

Ah, I was thinking about getting it a while ago, but decided not to. I probably would have been disappointed if I did


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


hey master chief, what fps do you get in FS?


on a 8800GT i maxed everything out at 1440x900 and i think i had the fps cap at either 25-30, and it never droped below the cap stayed their SOLID. Now i dont know what fps are supposed to be good but on my P4 with a ATI 9600Pro it automatically had a 20FPS frame cap and it went around 10-15fps with medium/high


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aroc91* 
Ah, I was thinking about getting it a while ago, but decided not to. I probably would have been disappointed if I did









I'll tell you how patch 2 is when it is released.

And random is pretty random. My sword gives more accuracy than any other attributes. Accuracy on a sword!


----------



## Mr. Mister

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*











Image is kinda half size, because i was using hypersnap to take the photos. This gun is cool, just came across it. I wish you could zoom in more using it, but it only has 2 zoom sights.


Thanks for telling us what game it is, so we don't have to ask what game it is.


----------



## Flack88

Timeshift I think.


----------



## go4life

its timeshift! looks awful with low graphics xD


----------



## getllamasfast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FieryCoD*


How do you get graphics like that?

My Very High barely reaches this.


I too wish to be enlightened on how this is done.


----------



## Skullzaflare

Tai was talking about regular server, but we have been playing on the Test server recently, which is patch 2, and we have been having fun
new weapon


----------



## -Inferno

Raids


----------



## Brythe

^ this level was so intense !!








^ so was this, visually

i'm in love with cod4 finished it 3rice already.


----------



## adam144




----------



## FieryCoD

No pants!

Okay, don't even think about critisizing my character's level. I just started two days ago.


----------



## -Inferno

I love WoW, i use to hate it any everything. But I said...."What the heck, I'll try it"
It's so awesome, especially do raids and instances.


----------



## Jmanrob

These are some editor shots no AA or AF was used.
=======================================



























































































These are ingame shots;
===============================================































































Config;

http://www.crymod.com/filebase.php?fileid=1905&lim=0


----------



## Vostro

^ Beautiful


----------



## l337sft

I really wish i could play AoC.

I dont wanna not be able to run it good.



















Leetums on Staghelm.

Im working on getting all the merciless gear. so far i have the gloves, robe, shoulder, and weapon.

Im chosing to not show my cloak or helm.


----------



## Phalanx1

Nice shots Jmanrob!


----------



## Delphi

Great shots Jmanrob. For a minute i thought those pics were stolen because i saw them last night while looking for some good crysis tweaks. Then i realized that you were the OP of those pics i saw last night


----------



## Melcar




----------



## Jmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Delphi* 
Great shots Jmanrob. For a minute i thought those pics were stolen because i saw them last night while looking for some good crysis tweaks. Then i realized that you were the OP of those pics i saw last night











* Fixed the link

http://www.crymod.com/filebase.php?fileid=1905&lim=0

Thanks guys...


----------



## darklighthim

Test drive unlimited - Not the best game ever but it was the only one that was on my machine even though i couldn't play it but since i got a new gfx card i was able to try out the card and the game.

I believe settingS were 1280x1024 with settings at high and 2xAA or maybe no AA


----------



## shaggy56




----------



## Zulli85




----------



## A Russian :D

company of heroes


----------



## Flack88

Only hard CPU? Expert CPU comp stomp is where its at lol.


----------



## Unstableiser

I can't beat Medium


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
I can't beat Medium









Haha jeep spam 2 hell wen playing USA and if they are germans Puma Spam!


----------



## sugarton

Yah, the hardest skirmish I've done was 1 Easy and 1 Normal CPU player vs myself and a Normal CPU teammate. I have absolutely no micro though, so I generally suck at RTS. My online record is 1-9









I spend about 80% of my time building up things inside of my base and 20% actually attacking. Forward defenses? lol. Rushing? Haha, never. Pretty much every time I lose online it's because of early game class spam, usually rifles or early game tanks/vehicles. The only time I won was because I got to nearly all of the fuel points first which enabled me to get tanks very early on. I basically just tank spammed my way to victory from there.


----------



## A Russian :D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flack88*


Only hard CPU? Expert CPU comp stomp is where its at lol.


lol i can beat expert easy but my brother was playing so i just to some secnies







when i get my key for muliplayer me and you will fight oh wait im mean double team vs Americans and brutish







cause you like to be germans right? but i don't have key! ARGH


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaggy56*












Mmmmm Zombie Time


----------



## A Russian :D

who shall we wake up

















sneaky sneak stormtroopers bundled nade FTW









ride of the fatherland









this is with medium settings and some high


----------



## Brythe

is that CoH ?


----------



## A Russian :D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brythe*


is that CoH ?


yeah


----------



## Brythe

cool. im gna buy it.


----------



## A Russian :D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brythe*


cool. im gna buy it.


you should the graphics on my screen shoots are medium and some high on ultra it looks so amazing! you'll love the physics on the game







the gun crew(pak38,Mg42,ECT) is just amazing how they work and its shows how they reload and stuff its perfect done to a the little things


----------



## Flack88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A Russian *


lol i can beat expert easy but my brother was playing so i just to some secnies







when i get my key for muliplayer me and you will fight oh wait im mean double team vs Americans and brutish







cause you like to be germans right? but i don't have key! ARGH


Yeah for sure man im lvl6 atm as Germans! Stats are something like 64/20 atm. I just LOST a game because my pc crashed, I smacked it I was soooooo p1*sed off! Had just killed 2 of his Cromwells and had ostwind and about 2 get mighty king tiger and rape his base.


----------



## A Russian :D

more pics 








Realod!!









FIRE!

love the 88's!! take out shermans in 3 hits









this beastly thing is the best VS tanks in the game take them out in 3-5 hits :O depending on what tank and veterency


----------



## HugeDink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A Russian *


more pics 








Realod!!









FIRE!

love the 88's!! take out shermans in 3 hits










I don't play germans often, but cant they do it in 2 if you have weapon crews upgraded?


----------



## A Russian :D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HugeDink*


I don't play germans often, but cant they do it in 2 if you have weapon crews upgraded?


you mean veterncy? no its still 3 but if you get a rear shot then 2


----------



## zacbrain

dskina and meh


----------



## Brythe

this is the only game StillLegendary should be allowed to play...


----------



## Mootsfox

What server is that zac?


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


What server is that zac?


i forgot, add me on steam(zacbrain)

ill connect through history.


----------



## Skullzaflare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brythe*


this is the only game StillLegendary should be allowed to play...










might lag, to much bottleneck


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## zacbrain

i never played pray much ... :/

i might rebuy it later


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


i never played pray much ... :/
i might rebuy it later










Its only 4.99 at gamestop/ebgames, better pick it up before it disappears for good. I bought my copy mid last year, could never play it before, but with my 6200 it runs decent. 1280x1024 everything on low to high, no AA, i get 20-40fps . This game is using the the Doom 3 engine right?


----------



## dskina

Quit staring at my ass, zac!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


dskina and meh


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Its only 4.99 at gamestop/ebgames, better pick it up before it disappears for good. I bought my copy mid last year, could never play it before, but with my 6200 it runs decent. 1280x1024 everything on low to high, no AA, i get 20-40fps . This game is using the the Doom 3 engine right?










ye. i can get it on sale on steam anyways








and dskina... my attention was on that heavy >_>


----------



## Bryceb

Just replayed through the crysis demo, you can go through it so many different ways.Now I want the full game but I need to buy a new monitor as well. Game is gorgeous even at 1280, can't wait till I upgrade to the 22 inch.


----------



## Izvire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bryceb*


Just replayed through the crysis demo, you can go through it so many different ways.Now I want the full game but I need to buy a new monitor as well. Game is gorgeous even at 1280, can't wait till I upgrade to the 22 inch.


The 22" resolution requires much more from the PC, gotta warn you


----------



## Bryceb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izvire*


The 22" resolution requires much more from the PC, gotta warn you










Ya, I'll have to drop the settings to get good fps, but I'd rather have a higher res with lower settings than a lower res with high settings. Also with the prices of the mid range graphics cards dropping so much, I may be able to sli another 8800gt for really cheap.


----------



## HugeDink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bryceb*


Ya, I'll have to drop the settings to get good fps, but I'd rather have a higher res with lower settings than a lower res with high settings. Also with the prices of the mid range graphics cards dropping so much, I may be able to sli another 8800gt for really cheap.


I'm the exact opposite... I play DX9 with the very high crack at 1024x768 w/ 4xaa

Looks gorgeous too


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Which server is that??? ITT 4chan server!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


dskina and meh



















Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Its only 4.99 at gamestop/ebgames, better pick it up before it disappears for good. I bought my copy mid last year, could never play it before, but with my 6200 it runs decent. 1280x1024 everything on low to high, no AA, i get 20-40fps . This game is using the the Doom 3 engine right?










Pray uses the upgraded DooM3 enginge, the same Quake4 uses.


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Which server is that??? ITT 4chan server!!!

Pray uses the upgraded DooM3 enginge, the same Quake4 uses.









77.74.193.133:22100


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
77.74.193.133:22100

Woohoo here I come!


----------



## Spitphire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jmanrob* 
These are some editor shots no AA or AF was used.
=======================================

These are ingame shots;
===============================================

Config;

http://www.crymod.com/filebase.php?fileid=1905&lim=0

Nice shots! Makes the WOW shot on page 581 look like a POS. No offense, just very very dated graphics.


----------



## Flack88

Some of my older ones.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Flack88

Is that X3?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flack88*


Is that X3?


No its EVE, sorry...


----------



## Flack88

Ahhh thought so, couldnt remember the name.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
!
Pray uses the upgraded DooM3 enginge, the same Quake4 uses

Well thats weird because i can't play doom 3 or quake 4 very good at all.


























The guy in his underwear was really creeping me out, i even shot near him, but he kept screaming lol.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 









The guy in his underwear was really creeping me out, i even shot near him, but he kept screaming lol.

I killed that guy


----------



## Flack88

A HL2 mod called Metastasis, its an awsome mod but bloody hard.


----------



## -Inferno




----------



## Coma

(Devil May Cry 4)
The artifacts are getting better every day.
I really need to RMA this card already :/

HDR artifacts, only on OCN!
(and check out the shadow, you can see more artifacts!)

You guys should see me play Crysis. The sea looks like a rainbow. And sometimes it goes black!


----------



## Nihilist

Mass effect.


----------



## bwoasis

Assassin's Creed


----------



## TaiDinh

Hellgate: London

Level 50 Rank 7 - TC Server - Nightmare


----------



## Criswell

*DiRT*


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Note: Played for about 35 mins, temps stayed at 39c on my 6200.


----------



## Xinoxide




----------



## The Master Chief

I gotta get some epic screenys of Mass Effect...

StillLegendary, are you playing that game on your sweet sig rig??? lol


----------



## Brythe

StillLegendary: what part of "this isnt a blog" dont you understand?

Pro Evolution Soccer 2008:


----------



## aroc91

Got some screens of Age of Conan here as someone requested a while back. These are from my now lvl 23 Guardian, Dimisha, on the server Wiccana

1st one- check out his name, cool little easter egg









2nd pic- Nice viewpoint off the top of a mountain

3rd pic- Look at my hp, lol


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Master Chief* 
StillLegendary, are you playing that game on your sweet sig rig??? lol

LOL you know it. It runs just fine too, getting around 12-16fpsMAX at 1024x768, shaders low, textures on high, Vsync off, Shadows off. I am going to buy it very soon, its only 9.99









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brythe* 
StillLegendary: what part of "this isnt a blog" dont you understand?

Are you talking about how many photos i am posting? If you are, someone posted like 6 photos just a couple post above me. If you are talking about how i mention that my GPU stays cool, then i don't understand whats the problem with that. So you do mind telling me what the problem is?


----------



## The Master Chief

lmao right now! I love it!


----------



## Brythe

post as many screens you like but you dont have to review every game that you play.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brythe*


post as many screens you like but you dont have to review every game that you play.


I am not reviewing, just giving it a bit insight to what may be going on. I didn't know it was that big of a deal. But i understand, so i will stop. Less chatter and more photos. I may disagree with you, but its not my forum, so you know......


----------



## GibbyGano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brythe*


post as many screens you like but you dont have to review every game that you play.


*cough*troll*cough*


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


I am not reviewing, just giving it a bit insight to what may be going on. I didn't know it was that big of a deal. But i understand, so i will stop. Less chatter and more photos. I may disagree with you, but its not my forum, so you know......











Well all know how your games perform by know. It usually ends up 10-15fps...or 35-45fps. Say your fps just don't go into so much detail, it was interesting at first but now it's just getting repetitive and a little annoying. Post your pics post your fps or nothing I don't care. Than if someone asks for your settings tell them.


----------



## dskina

I saw [Compact Harvest Reaper Kit], and tried clicking it to see what it was >_>

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Inferno*


----------



## Brythe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GibbyGano*


*cough*troll*cough*


what the hell was "troll" about my comment?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brythe* 
what the hell was "troll" about my comment?

he meant $till TrollU2K


----------



## go4life

lolz


----------



## Flack88

I think $till LegendaryU2K has some power 2 flare up hate on this forum haha.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GibbyGano*


*cough*troll*cough*


*cough*i agree with you gibby, too many people get in dumb arguments about someones way of showing a game when they could simply ignore it.*cough*


----------



## TnB= Gir

Don't take this as an insult legendary, I would just like to understand.

How do you consider 12-14 fps playable? That's just mind boggling to me.


----------



## sugarton

Ugh. Every time this guy posts in this thread, it goes off topic for about 5 pages. I'd reckon the last 50 pages are probably devoted to him. I've been trying very hard to ignore it, but damn... so hard. Gaming... on a P3... playing Crysis.... *facepalm*


----------



## KarmaKiller

True.. I agree completely..

Crysis on the 9800GTX.








v
v
v


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sugarton*


Ugh. Every time this guy posts in this thread, it goes off topic for about 5 pages. I'd reckon the last 50 pages are probably devoted to him. I've been trying very hard to ignore it, but damn... so hard. Gaming... on a P3... playing Crysis.... *facepalm*


lolz xD


----------



## JoeUbi

7950GT, still alive and kicking. Really glad I went with the 512 MB version... Images are scaled down from 1280x1024 so photobucket would not resize them to super small.

EDIT: But Photobucket still resized them... So re-upped to Imageshack.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
How do you consider 12-14 fps playable? That's just mind boggling to me.

Short version:

I guess i am use to it i guess. Or maybe because i am not obsessed with graphics or anything like that. What i mean is, i don't care about maxing games out games like others do or enjoying it at 60fps. If a game is running at 12-16fps it feels ok. It really doesn't bother me, and also if a game is running at 12-16fps it moves pretty quick, so yea i guess it doesn't bother me. It beats playing games at 3-7, now that is slow and i can't play games like that.


----------



## Nihilist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeUbi* 
7950GT, still alive and kicking. Images are scaled down from 1280x1024 so photobucket would not resize them to super small.

You know that if you select the "Reduce to: 1 megabyte file size" that it won't resize your file... unless you have a screenshot that is above 1mb, which is pretty easy to evade.


----------



## Spitphire

I simpathize with Legendary. I used to be in his shoes. I used to not have cash to buy a kick arse rig and had to settle for a Sempron proc and an ATi x550 GPU. I could barely play Doom3.

We all know Legendary's computer sucks. He knows it sucks. He doesn't care. I don't care. Lets move on, I want to see some kick arse screen shots!


----------



## grunion




----------



## Skullzaflare

grunion it doesnt work ><


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skullzaflare*


grunion it doesnt work ><



That's weird, I see on this comp, but not my other


----------



## NrGx

Oblivion at all maximum settings and 6x Adaptive AA.

Compressed to JPEG because the original 5.04MB BMP was too large =p

Edit: Was getting 30-35 fps so was playable. Damn these R700s have some serious shading power.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


That's weird, I see on this comp, but not my other










what, the image? works fine here.


----------



## Brythe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spitphire* 
We all know Legendary's computer sucks. He knows it sucks. He doesn't care. I don't care. Lets move on, I want to see some kick arse screen shots!

Its not like we're teasing him because he has a slow PC. He just keeps pissing money away on crap, when he could hold on to his cash for a month, save up 500 bucks and get an upgrade. He clearly loves gaming, and he's a friggin celebrity (the hollywood kind), I'm sure he could save up and upgrade. But, instead he disregards any advice given to him and is currently planning to buy an 8400GS PCI. Its just sad.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
Oblivion at all maximum settings and 6x Adaptive AA.

Compressed to JPEG because the original 5.04MB BMP was too large =p

Edit: Was getting 30-35 fps so was playable. Damn these R700s have some serious shading power.

Doesn't ATi uses Tri-pass color when adapting the AA to a 3*X value Nvidia uses the Multisample and Super sample for AA on things like the inside of rendered fences and stuff. also isn't that pretty low FPS at your rez the price of the 512MB?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brythe* 
Its not like we're teasing him because he has a slow PC. He just keeps pissing money away on crap, when he could hold on to his cash for a month, save up 500 bucks and get an upgrade. He clearly loves gaming, and he's a friggin celebrity (the hollywood kind), I'm sure he could save up and upgrade. But, instead he disregards any advice given to him and is currently planning to buy an 8400GS PCI. Its just sad.

lol what do you mean "the hollywood kind" ?


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Doesn't ATi uses Tri-pass color when adapting the AA to a 3*X value Nvidia uses the Multisample and Super sample for AA on things like the inside of rendered fences and stuff. also isn't that pretty low FPS at your rez the price of the 512MB?

Well every slider is on maximum with 2048x LOD textures and with 6xAA that's pretty demanding. 1680x1050 as well.


----------



## Brythe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
lol what do you mean "the hollywood kind" ?

according to his introduction thread...his name is shawn vegas and he's a celebrity...an actor or something...lol


----------



## Nihilist

I thought the planet behind me looked awesome...


----------



## sugarton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
Oblivion at all maximum settings and 6x Adaptive AA.

Compressed to JPEG because the original 5.04MB BMP was too large =p

Edit: Was getting 30-35 fps so was playable. Damn these R700s have some serious shading power.

Beautiful. I wish I could make my game look like that. Well. Actually I can, but I'll need to get used to 6-10fps. When I get this thing upgraded, the first thing I'm replaying is Oblivion.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


Oblivion at all maximum settings and 6x Adaptive AA.

Compressed to JPEG because the original 5.04MB BMP was too large =p

Edit: Was getting 30-35 fps so was playable. Damn these R700s have some serious shading power.


oblivion at its best<3 I never get tired of that game! I have used about 350-400 hours on it, and still its fun!


----------



## Skullzaflare




----------



## Hellisforheroes

simcity societies. addictive for about half an hour. then once you've built your town its kinda like.. ok what next.


----------



## The Master Chief

Had to get a Mass Effect one in... The rifle blast made it kinda blurry...


----------



## Spitphire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brythe* 
Its not like we're teasing him because he has a slow PC. He just keeps pissing money away on crap, when he could hold on to his cash for a month, save up 500 bucks and get an upgrade. He clearly loves gaming, and he's a friggin celebrity (the hollywood kind), I'm sure he could save up and upgrade. But, instead he disregards any advice given to him and is currently planning to buy an 8400GS PCI. Its just sad.

Ok I missed all that. Hell I didn't even know there was an 8400GS. What is nVidia thinking? "Hmm how can we make an already crappy card worse?" LOL


----------



## JoeUbi

:O


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spitphire*


Ok I missed all that. Hell I didn't even know there was an 8400GS. What is nVidia thinking? "Hmm how can we make an already crappy card worse?" LOL


true! did you see the news line now? the 9800GT is only a 8800GT that gets flashed with a new bois!?!?!? COME ON NVIDIA!!!!!
Its like sterilizing your self.....


----------



## Esseff




----------



## Brythe

Oh man...I loved Empire At War, and absolutely hated GRAW.


----------



## Esseff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brythe*


Oh man...I loved Empire At War, and absolutely hated GRAW.


Agree and Agree.

My internet was out so I busted out some of the old games. GRAW was promptly uninstalled _again_ after that match


----------



## Kamakazi

So, personal request here, make sure you put what game it is in your posts. Just because I don't know what all these are and I am curious.


----------



## TaiDinh

Hellgate: London

Off with your head!


----------



## Spitphire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


true! did you see the news line now? the 9800GT is only a 8800GT that gets flashed with a new bois!?!?!? COME ON NVIDIA!!!!!
Its like sterilizing your self.....


You're kidding? That's just lazy, I still love them though!


----------



## Arganius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


7950GT, still alive and kicking. Really glad I went with the 512 MB version... Images are scaled down from 1280x1024 so photobucket would not resize them to super small.

EDIT: But Photobucket still resized them... So re-upped to Imageshack.











You can run it like that? What FPS!?


----------



## Esseff




----------



## -Inferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Esseff*












is that Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance?

Or just a mod changing the interface?


----------



## Esseff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Inferno*


is that Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance?

Or just a mod changing the interface?


It's Forged Alliance


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spitphire* 
You're kidding? That's just lazy, I still love them though!









at least it stood that on the news here







read for yourself! nvidia is really destroying themselves now


----------



## CDMAN




----------



## -Inferno

I love WoW!


----------



## gtarmanrob

@CDMAN








Nymph! what a name. nice one devs.

or is that the name you made for her..


----------



## Spitphire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


at least it stood that on the news here







read for yourself! nvidia is really destroying themselves now










Eh, I think they're ok for a while. They have managed to keep ATI at bay for a while. Even with the 48XX series.


----------



## sugarton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spitphire*


Eh, I think they're ok for a while. They have managed to keep ATI at bay for a while. Even with the 48XX series.


You must be reading some interesting news articles.


----------



## NrGx

TF2 at 1680x1050 with 8xMSAA. I was surprised at how much better this ran compared to my 9600GT.

Edit: Added a long overdue WoW screenshot. Shot of Shattrath city


----------



## JoeUbi

Ewww .jpeg... Use .png!!


----------



## adam144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
TF2 at 1680x1050 with 8xMSAA. I was surprised at how much better this ran compared to my 9600GT.

Edit: Added a long overdue WoW screenshot. Shot of Shattrath city









So glad I stopped playing WoW *looks at trade chat*


----------



## firemaker

me drifting, got about 70 degrees on this turn, which was awesome.


----------



## Spitphire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugarton* 
You must be reading some interesting news articles.

Do you disagree? Don't get me wrong, I love ATi, this 8800GT card I have now is the first time I have run an nVidia card. Before that it was all ATi, going all the way back to the Rage card. But they are just not what they used to be anymore. Personnally I don't like their style anymore.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spitphire* 
Do you disagree? Don't get me wrong, I love ATi, this 8800GT card I have now is the first time I have run an nVidia card. Before that it was all ATi, going all the way back to the Rage card. But they are just not what they used to be anymore. Personnally I don't like their style anymore.

Have you seen the performance on the HD48 series?


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Have you seen the performance on the HD48 series?


It's very good considering how cheap it is. Honestly I don't see the benefit of being a fanboy.


----------



## NrGx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adam144*


So glad I stopped playing WoW *looks at trade chat*


Just read that. I actually lol'd in real life.


----------



## sugarton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spitphire* 
Do you disagree? Don't get me wrong, I love ATi, this 8800GT card I have now is the first time I have run an nVidia card. Before that it was all ATi, going all the way back to the Rage card. But they are just not what they used to be anymore. Personnally I don't like their style anymore.

Yah, I do disagree. I don't see how you not liking ATI's "style" equates to the 48xx series being bad or nvidia "keeping ATI at bay". On the contrary, the 48xx series has proved to yield much higher performance at the price point, while Nvidia seems to be struggling to find a good price/performance ratio or to offer anything innovative. It's very much agreed upon by many that Nvidia's 9 series was nearly a flop, and the 2xx hasn't really offered anything awe inspiring. Some say that the 55nm GPU release might change things, but I'm not seeing it.

Anyway I better post this so my reply isn't completely off topic.

Company of Heroes: OF. Had the difficulty on Easy because it was my first time dorking around with the "Battle of the Bulge" mod. Wanted to check out all the units. The infantry selection is pretty sweet. Sturmtruppen get Panzerschrecks off the bat. Nice. These boys had no problem supporting their buddies in the Tiger. Also had a weird tiger platform tank with a 150mm mortar attachment in support. Godly.


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


@CDMAN








Nymph! what a name. nice one devs.

or is that the name you made for her..



That was the name that the Dev's gave her, LOL.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDMAN* 
That was the name that the Dev's gave her, LOL.

haha. thats funny.

@ Legendary - i loved that game. its pretty easy though. see if you can figure out the final boss fight on your own







took me ages to work it out. but then again, i didnt listen to the talking at the beginning.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

It was the demo. I am buying the game soon, its only 10 bucks at gamestop. I am stuck in the demo tho, i am at the part where i have to switch characters, climb some rocks and once i get to this hole part, it says hit up then right then left, but i did that and i keep falling down the hole and i die. The whole game reminds me of Blade


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
It was the demo. I am buying the game soon, its only 10 bucks at gamestop. I am stuck in the demo tho, i am at the part where i have to switch characters, climb some rocks and once i get to this hole part, it says hit up then right then left, but i did that and i keep falling down the hole and i die. The whole game reminds me of Blade









are you falling down a hole and an enemy is coming after you, and you gotta time the button presses to slow your descent AND dodge the attacks?

if so, that bit is cool.

i would recommend buying the game. i played through twice, once on normal and once on hardest. it is pretty easy, but its just fun for a run and gun arcade style shooter. plus the visuals are pretty good.


----------



## grunion

Won my very first race, keyboard ftw








I can't believe I waited so long getting GRID, what a game!!!


----------



## Spitphire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugarton* 
Yah, I do disagree. I don't see how you not liking ATI's "style" equates to the 48xx series being bad or nvidia "keeping ATI at bay". On the contrary, the 48xx series has proved to yield much higher performance at the price point, while Nvidia seems to be struggling to find a good price/performance ratio or to offer anything innovative. It's very much agreed upon by many that Nvidia's 9 series was nearly a flop, and the 2xx hasn't really offered anything awe inspiring. Some say that the 55nm GPU release might change things, but I'm not seeing it.

Anyway I better post this so my reply isn't completely off topic.

Company of Heroes: OF. Had the difficulty on Easy because it was my first time dorking around with the "Battle of the Bulge" mod. Wanted to check out all the units. The infantry selection is pretty sweet. Sturmtruppen get Panzerschrecks off the bat. Nice. These boys had no problem supporting their buddies in the Tiger. Also had a weird tiger platform tank with a 150mm mortar attachment in support. Godly.


Remember the 3870X2? When it came out there was so much talk about it being the best card on the market. What happened, not too long after nVidia came out with the 9800GX2. nVidia just has a way of stealing ATi's glory. From the benchmarks I've seen the 48XX and the GTX 2XX are neck and neck. And if ATi follows the same path as before we'll see nothing else new from ATi for the next 6 months. During that time nVidia will have released 6 variations of there GTX 2XX cards, all of them more powerful than the 4870.

My comment about not liking their style doesn't have anything to do with ATi being "bad" as you say, your words, not mine.

**Nice X1950Pro AGP...Do they still even make those?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## CaBo0sE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spitphire*


Remember the 3870X2? When it came out there was so much talk about it being the best card on the market. What happened, not too long after nVidia came out with the 9800GX2. nVidia just has a way of stealing ATi's glory. From the benchmarks I've seen the 48XX and the GTX 2XX are neck and neck. And if ATi follows the same path as before we'll see nothing else new from ATi for the next 6 months. During that time nVidia will have released 6 variations of there GTX 2XX cards, all of them more powerful than the 4870.

My comment about not liking their style doesn't have anything to do with ATi being "bad" as you say, your words, not mine.

***Nice X1950Pro AGP...Do they still even make those?*


Wow, did you really just make fun of of him because his rig is outdated? Maybe not everyone needs and wants the most up to date hardware or maybe they don't even play that many PC games. BTW, he's right, you're wrong.


----------



## sugarton

I'm not really sure if it was a genuine question or if he was being an ass. Either way, no they don't. It was succeeded by the 3850 AGP.

Also I don't even know why you brought the 3870X2 into the equation. I was simply focusing on ATI's 48xx series. I would certainly agree that Nvidia was doing better before ATI came out with the 48xx series. Also you argue that the 2xx cards are competing in performance with the 48xx cards, but you fail to mention the discrepancy in prices. That's the big difference and the reason why ATI is doing better. Nvidia still fails to come up with a competitive price point.

I even checked prices as I typed this to make sure my argument is fair. The 4870 I looked at was an even $300 while the EVGA GTX 260 had a regular price of $349.99. $50 more dollars for equal or lesser performance. Why? The 4850 is vastly less expensive and offers only slightly lesser performance as well. The choice is clear for those who aren't going for brand loyalty.

also, dod source.


----------



## headcracker

F.E.A.R
























Bioshock
































































dow dc


----------



## go4life

nice pics headcracker


----------



## headcracker

cheers dude


----------



## go4life

I just completed Fear, it is I damn scary game:/
cheers


----------



## headcracker

completed it ages ago an EP , ep was way better , but not played PM , got bored of it after 15mins for some reason even tho loved fear an EP


----------



## go4life

hehe


----------



## NrGx

Feast your eyes! I love the graphics on this game except I'm playing it on a keyboard which = lose.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Bioshock reminds me of that awesome FPS game Killing time......Only difference the music is not as good.


----------



## RaZzY

Bioshock is so messed up, just like F.E.A.R. but good games none the less


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Bioshock reminds me of that awesome FPS game Killing time......Only difference the music is not as good.

You think the music is bad?!
I think its fits perfectly for the game, it gives the game a nostalgic perspective









Quote:


Originally Posted by *RaZzY* 
Bioshock is so messed up, just like F.E.A.R. but good games none the less









They are some mind thrilling games







I love games like that


----------



## Spitphire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


You think the music is bad?! 
I think its fits perfectly for the game, it gives the game a nostalgic perspective









They are some mind thrilling games







I love games like that










+1

I'm playing Bioshock now, I don't know why I waited so long to finally play it!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spitphire*


+1

I'm playing Bioshock now, I don't know why I waited so long to finally play it!


I love Bioshock.

The ambience, the music, the voice-acting.

...and the combinations of Plasmids, Tonics and Weapons makes for a ROFLing time!









If you have not gotten the _Chameleon Tonic_, I would suggest doing so as it changes the gameplay immensely.


----------



## Esseff

I call him.....

Pwn Panda.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I love Bioshock.

The ambience, the music, the voice-acting.

...and the combinations of Plasmids, Tonics and Weapons makes for a ROFLing time!









If you have not gotten the _Chameleon Tonic_, I would suggest doing so as it changes the gameplay immensely.


havent seen this chameleon tonic? is it far out in the game?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
havent seen this chameleon tonic? is it far out in the game?









(sorry for the OT, guys)









The earliest in the game that it is attainable (afaik) is in Arcadia. You will need to take several good pictures of the Houdini Splicers.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spitphire*


+1

I'm playing Bioshock now, I don't know why I waited so long to finally play it!


lol Bioshock was one of the best singleplayer games i've played. bit short and easy though, i breezed through the hardest difficulty.

still an awesome experience, probably one of the most atmospheric games i've played.

also, with this Chameleon Tonic or Plasmid.... is it with the new update? i played through the game twice when it first came out, not once did i see it. i know there were a few new plasmids and tonics added in an update, i've recently started the game again as well to pass some time.


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


lol Bioshock was one of the best singleplayer games i've played. bit short and easy though, i breezed through the hardest difficulty.

still an awesome experience, probably one of the most atmospheric games i've played.

also, with this Chameleon Tonic or Plasmid.... is it with the new update? i played through the game twice when it first came out, not once did i see it. i know there were a few new plasmids and tonics added in an update, i've recently started the game again as well to pass some time.


it is in version 1.0 you get it for A, splicer reseach or B, rescue all little sisters it is given as a gift not long after "would you kindly" FMV dont want to spoil it for those not quite there yet


----------



## gtarmanrob

wow..i must of missed it? .. or cant remember.

can anyone post a screen with Chameleon in use please?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
wow..i must of missed it? .. or cant remember.

can anyone post a screen with Chameleon in use please?

Brb....

Here are a couple:


----------



## zacbrain

wat


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

The Water Reflections in BioShock looks amazng.


----------



## Brythe

Never have I had such mixed feelings about a game. Sometimes, it's brilliant, and sometimes it's repetitive and boring.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brythe*


Never have I had such mixed feelings about a game. Sometimes, it's brilliant, and sometimes it's repetitive and boring.


Completely agreed.


----------



## NrGx

Love this mini cut scene. I was in absolute awe when I played this game almost the whole way.


----------



## go4life

yep, but damn its fun to climb buildings and jump of! Thats the best part of the game








but either way it can be very repetitive when it comes to slaying guards and so on...


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


Love this mini cut scene. I was in absolute awe when I played this game almost the whole way.


Hehe...
Later in that scene..


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*


Hehe...
Later in that scene..


Nice shot of the flame, split second timing eh?


----------



## go4life




----------



## shaggy56

Thats like the 10th screenshot of Grid Ive seen in like 2 days. Its looks good but lots of people apparently saying it crashes on there computer. Id give it a shot but not if its crashy crashy.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*


Nice shot of the flame, split second timing eh?


I tried just a half a second earlier, but I'm not that fast apparently..


----------



## xSeany

New all time low during WoW... Was also the first time trying out an Alliance character..


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaggy56* 
Thats like the 10th screenshot of Grid Ive seen in like 2 days. Its looks good but lots of people apparently saying it crashes on there computer. Id give it a shot but not if its crashy crashy.

well it is quite trash some times... I actually have to decrease my gpu clock to get it to run properly sometimes! That aint happening in ANY other games I have...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Moheevi_chess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
Love this mini cut scene. I was in absolute awe when I played this game almost the whole way.


What is this game?


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moheevi_chess* 
What is this game?

Call of Duty 4


----------



## Coma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xSeany* 
New all time low during WoW... Was also the first time trying out an Alliance character..

Oh wow, lol... that's even worse than my MX440!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## UkGouki

^is that stranglehold if it is how the hell you playing it the damn thing crashed and died on my sli 7600 pc last year i never botherd reinstalling on my new rig because i didnt want it to crash out on my 8800's :-/


----------



## xSeany

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coma*


Oh wow, lol... that's even worse than my MX440!


Yep... Kinda why I'm building a new PC, lol.
I have more screenies my amazing fps. In WoW yet...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


^is that stranglehold if it is how the hell you playing it the damn thing crashed and died on my sli 7600 pc last year i never botherd reinstalling on my new rig because i didnt want it to crash out on my 8800's :-/


*****







, have you seen my system specs? My Computer is pretty good, but not that good. Those are the cut scenes, they run extremely well. The game loads up just fine and pretty quick too. It only took about what 3-4 mins for the game to load. However, once you are in the game, well thats a different story:

*Note: Tested with my 6200, don't know how it run on the crap 2400 or when i buy the 8400GS.*

Once in the game, well i can't even see my character unless the camera zooms in on him. And the textures, everything around me is black, but not all black. I can see the car, one of the bad guys. Everything has has weird texture problems. The bottom line, i am pretty sure i could play it just fine, if i had the right card. I would test the game out on my 2400, but i really don't feel like opening up my tower for it. I will test the game again when i get the 8400GS. I don't know why the game didn't work on your rig.


----------



## shaggy56




----------



## Flack88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
*have you seen my system specs? My Computer is pretty good, but not that good.*

Lol did you just say that ur PC is good?


----------



## AlphaDog11790

hehe


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flack88* 
Lol did you just say that ur PC is good?

Yes. Its pretty good

















Does anyone remember in prey where you have to fight those little kids with glowing eyes and they keep saying " I want to play "?
I hate those kids haha, scary as hell and hard to defeat. I have to keep running and zooming in on their heads and killing them.


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlphaDog11790* 


hehe

lol that poor guy got Pwned


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flack88* 
Lol did you just say that ur PC is good?

lol


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
lol

I made it into your sig, I feelz teh luv


----------



## Nihilist

Sniper Rifle... check


----------



## sugarton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Yes. Its pretty good


I would say that 95% of the systems on this forum are better than yours. How does that make yours "pretty good"?

The rest of the 5% of those systems are joke systems or systems that don't get any gaming use. You know why? Because they're too old, and most people can't get used to a frame rate of less than 20.

Seriously man, you have to be a troll. There's no way anyone could think that a P3 computer is even "fair" for PC gaming. You've also been told NUMEROUS times to stop posting off topic things in this thread. You're still doing it. Still posting flame bait.


----------



## Skullzaflare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaggy56*






























what is that game?


----------



## TaiDinh

Hellgate: London

Ah! I removed it because I spotted something.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sugarton*


You've also been told NUMEROUS times to stop posting off topic things in this thread. You're still doing it. Still posting flame bait.


I am going to ignore all the other stuff you said.

But, i am not posting off topic things. *UkGouki* asked me a question , so i explain to him about what was going on. Thats all i said.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Hellgate: London

Ah! I removed it because I spotted something.










What was that LOL


----------



## Pap3r

I used to play WoW a ton. I stopped last November when Diving season came around, and didn't feel like picking it back up








My toon's name was Shieb. You can see me at 3 in the DPS meters.










EDIT

That 14FPS was my old computer, not my sig rig.


----------



## shaggy56

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skullzaflare*


what is that game?


Neverwinter Nights 2 with Mask of the Betrayer addon. The screenshots are on a multiplayer modded server that I frequent.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


What was that LOL












Hellgate: London


----------



## Skullzaflare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*











Hellgate: London











LOL
i know what was censored lol


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

LOL. What happens to Legendary in this topic is grand.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## S2000_Skyline12

What game?


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2000_Skyline12*


What game?


Kane & Lynch: Dead Men


----------



## sky

LostPlanetColonies


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Very nice Visuals.


----------



## Brythe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Yes. Its pretty good


$till : your PC is by FAR AND WIDE the worst PC on OCN I have seen in my 7 months here. An E2160/945G/1GB/8600GTS PC can be considered 'good', yours is plain horrible. No offense, but you really really needed a reality check.

On that note:
This is what I call "Very nice Visuals"


----------



## Arganius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brythe*


$till : your PC is by FAR AND WIDE the worst PC on OCN I have seen in my 7 months here. An E2160/945G/1GB/8600GTS PC can be considered 'good', yours is plain horrible. No offense, but you really really needed a reality check.


Even a system like that isn't considered good to me. Its considered decent. To put it into perspective for you $till, a computer like that i wouldn't upgrade, keep in a junk pile, use. I'd throw it away. Its trashy. It honestly CANNOT be properly upgraded. If you wanted a better system (or one WORTH having) you would need to buy a new everything


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

When i said very nice visuals i wasn't talking about my COD4 screenshot, i was talking about SKy's Lost Planet pictures.

Anyways, lets just stick to posting pictures alright. Everyone pretty much told me already how my pc sucks, and i disagree. Its cool IMO, i can play my games the way i want and that is what matters to me.







So you folks enjoy your computer and i will enjoy my computer , cool? Alright thanks


----------



## Fatal05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


When i said very nice visuals i wasn't talking about my COD4 screenshot, i was talking about SKy's Lost Planet pictures.

Anyways, lets just stick to posting pictures alright. Everyone pretty much told me already how my pc sucks, and i disagree. Its cool IMO,* i can play my games the way i want* and that is what matters to me.







So you folks enjoy your computer and i will enjoy my computer , cool? Alright thanks










At 8 FPS.


----------



## Mootsfox

Lets stick to posting screenshots and not flaming $till. This is the warning, infractions come next.


----------



## Esseff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Lets stick to posting screenshots and not flaming $till. This is the warning, infractions come next.


Gratz on 12k


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Esseff*


Gratz on 12k










Thanks, I thought it was a great 12,000th post


----------



## grunion

AA??? ^^


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


AA??? ^^


Better?


----------



## grunion

Much









Do you have these little yellow dots in Crysis?


----------



## sky

yellow dots? ur gpu probably overheating


----------



## Brythe

they look like artifacts...

Lord Grunion: you should scan with atitool.


----------



## grunion

I've been doing a bit of g00gling, seems it might be a CF bug.
Temps are fine, does it oc'd and stock, also the dots are only in shaded areas. None are visible at night.
I'll do some tests tomorrow.


----------



## horror

its not the ambient fuzz is it? like in bioshock.


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


I've been doing a bit of g00gling, seems it might be a CF bug.
Temps are fine, does it oc'd and stock, also the dots are only in shaded areas. None are visible at night.
I'll do some tests tomorrow.


Is it dust? Because when I try the crysis demo I get dust particals in the air when I shoot the ground for say.

And here is me about to shoot down a heli.


----------



## bwoasis

WoW


----------



## sugarton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


Is it dust? Because when I try the crysis demo I get dust particals in the air when I shoot the ground for say.

And here is me about to shoot down a heli.


With a crossbow?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


AA??? ^^
(crash^2)


I lost... (laugh and you lose)

I got my self another extra life from god so that I could once again try the game out... now with my G25. game over. it's STILL the worst racing game ever. Richard Burns here I come.
Btw $till have you tried Richard burns Rally? if you like games that are more for the fun than visuals that's THE race game. good simulations unlike GRID(yes it's not a simulator but please dear good. at least try to be like a race game...








ok ok my screens....


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


I made it into your sig, I feelz teh luv










I just had to







it was to good not to!


----------



## iggster

CRYSIS 1920x1200 VERY HIGH and 16AA


----------



## TnB= Gir

They killed mah fishy ;(


----------



## go4life

damn iggster! 63fps in multiplayer with 16x AA?! damn....

@ tnb=gir Poor fish


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
damn iggster! 63fps in multiplayer with 16x AA?! damn....

@ tnb=gir Poor fish









That's the latency, his fps is 186.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
They killed mah fishy ;(


Your REP count fits perfect to your GTS512


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


That's the latency, his fps is 186.


no he was talking about my screen shot, 63fps in crysis at 1920x1200 very high settings and 16AA


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


no he was talking about my screen shot, 63fps in crysis at 1920x1200 very high settings and 16AA










Oh


----------



## Flack88

Thats a great fps for the settings in crysis.


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sugarton*


With a crossbow?










Hells ya. Just will take me a hell of a long time.


----------



## Esseff




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## AlphaDog11790

what is that? ^^^


----------



## grunion

Oh my ^^


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlphaDog11790* 
what is that? ^^^

Sorry for 2 things. The game is called: Conspiracy: Weapons of Mass Destruction
And the i forgot to change the screen resolution and visual settings, so that screen is looking ugly, it was 640x480 lol.

























Thats better


----------



## Esseff

It still looks terrible


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Esseff* 
It still looks terrible









LMAO, I knew that was coming haha. Its one of those budget games anyway.

peace


----------



## Coma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
I've been doing a bit of g00gling, seems it might be a CF bug.
Temps are fine, does it oc'd and stock, also the dots are only in shaded areas. None are visible at night.
I'll do some tests tomorrow.

My GPU is artifacting also, and I used to only get red dots on black areas.

On the other hand, it's gotten worse and now I see artifacts a ton of artifacts when playing videos and some smudgy HDR artifacts in games =)


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

$till's last picture reminded me of the Rocket from Golden Eye.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


$till's last picture reminded me of the Rocket from Golden Eye.


that mixed with something thats trying to be TF2..

you gotta admire the man's passion for gaming lol.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


that mixed with something thats trying to be TF2..

you gotta admire the man's passion for gaming lol.


Sure do but it's not my loss for playing on TO old PC's.
At first I thought it was Vietcong or something like that.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Chipp

Railroad Tycoon? Ahh, so many hours spent on that game! Good memories.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Railroad Tycoon? Ahh, so many hours spent on that game! Good memories.









Sid Meier's Railroads
, i remember the orignal many many years ago i played for hours on end lol (which is a free game now to download)

not played this much due to it crashing under vista cause the game had a v mem code for xp only or something like that, the same as stalker (a patch for stalker fixed it though) but unfortunatly this game just got abandonded patch wise , took me months to find out the problem an change the line of code to reconize more ram.
now am getting strung out on the game again lol


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Coma

Looks like the developers of that game found a high performance replacement for AA.

BLUR!


----------



## Bryceb

Just got a new 21.6inch monitor and Crysis looks incredible. In the 2nd picture the guy was knocked out(dart) but kept shooting


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coma*


Looks like the developers of that game found a high performance replacement for AA.

BLUR!


Actually you can't change the video settings in the game, there is none. However in the directory, there is a XML document which you can edit. The developers added a nice trick where you can add any type of visual effect in the XML file and it will show up within the game.

The XML file contains

" <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<ConfigContainer xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance">
<mGfxAdapterIndex>0</mGfxAdapterIndex>
<mGfxWidth>1280</mGfxWidth>
<mGfxHeight>1024</mGfxHeight>
<mGfxRefreshRate>60</mGfxRefreshRate>
<m32Bit>true</m32Bit>
<mMonitorblur levelType>8</mMonitorblur levelType>
<mWindowed>false</mWindowed>
<mMultiSampleType>1</mMultiSampleType>
</ConfigContainer> "

Monitor Blur Level i have at 8. The overall appearance of the game looks amazing. I haven't added full screen antialiasing yet. But i am pretty sure it will work. I added Monitor blur, and fixed the GFX Refresh rate.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bryceb*


Just got a new 21.6inch monitor and Crysis looks incredible. In the 2nd picture the guy was knocked out(dart) but kept shooting










The First Picture looks like you have AA on, looks great. The second picture looks less detail then the first, but looks great overall.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## NrGx

First one is of WoW in my favorite zone.

Second one is showing off some custom AA samples.


----------



## PorkyFat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


First one is of WoW in my favorite zone.

Second one is showing off some custom AA samples.


Amen brother, Nagrand FTW.


----------



## zacbrain

lolwut


----------



## legoman786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*












DUDE... What in the heck did you do? Wow, even in the hardest difficulty, I didn't need like *half* of those lines.


----------



## Spitphire

Another Assassin's Creed shot. I'm sure there are a lot of these posted. Its just such a beautiful game. This is all the graphics options maxed out @1680x1050.


----------



## shaggy56

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spitphire* 
Another Assassin's Creed shot. I'm sure there are a lot of these posted. Its just such a beautiful game. This is all the graphics options maxed out @1680x1050.










Out of all the screenshots of games that people post, Assassins creed gets my vote for best graphics.

Im saying this and I never even played the game or seen it in action either. I have been looking for a pc demo of this game but I dont think one exists.

Looks better than the game everyone claims has the best graphics.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Pap3r

MM, I always liked Nagrand and Hellfire. I just can't bring myself to start playing again. I don't want to have to learn all the new talents and look for better gear... Too time consuming, though I reallly want to play again. This is my armory link in a hybrid tanking set. That's the last time I logged


----------



## Unstableiser

That looks like a rip-off of Max Payne.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Kirgan

lol at batman - which game is that?


----------



## sugarton

Batman has never looked better. Watch out, Dark Knight.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirgan* 
lol at batman - which game is that?

LOL Batman Vengeance. Despite how old it is(2001) its one of the more stable batman games around. You remember batman dark tomorrow? Now that was the worse batman game ever created, even worse then Batman the arcade game.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Don't worry i didn't kill him, even tho he told the cops i was in the room.


----------



## gtarmanrob

lol i would have killed him.

whats the point of playing video games with guns and lots of victims if you dont kill everyone, and everything.










its not like you can get away with it in real life.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

No threat to me, so i just left him alone.


----------



## gtarmanrob

lol. you should play Hitman.

not only can you kill everyone, you can even get away with it if you're clever and careful about it.


----------



## spazstic

Just got my new video card, and I am AMAZED!

Don't be jealous!


----------



## TaiDinh

Old picture, but my favorite shot from Lost Planet.


----------



## Snowsurfer

Age of Conan rocks!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
lol. you should play Hitman.
not only can you kill everyone, you can even get away with it if you're clever and careful about it.

I was thinking about getting into the game, but been kinda hesitate about it. I like the option to disable blood and gore tho, thats a plus for me


----------



## ChrisB17




----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


I was thinking about getting into the game, but been kinda hesitate about it. I like the option to disable blood and gore tho, thats a plus for me










not the violent type?










you dont HAVE to kill everyone. a game like Hitman: Blood Money, which is the best one after Silent Assassin, rewards your for stealth and lack of violent tactics.

you can get the demo from Steam for Blood Money, however its only the tutorial mission, and its kinda boring. you can only do one thing, follow one path. in the actual game, you can complete the mission up to 4 different ways on some.

highly recommend you give Hitman a go. you will need patience though, its not a fast run 'n' gun shooter. requires stealth and tactics.


----------



## Jack Pepsi

One of my many STALKER: SoC screenies...










... damn JPEG conversion doesn't do it justice, but you get the picture. BADUM-TISH!


----------



## gtarmanrob

wow..that picture makes STALKER look pretty good lol.


----------



## Jack Pepsi

I have some more, but I get the impression this is a single picture thread.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jack Pepsi*


I have some more, but I get the impression this is a single picture thread.










LOL..

yeah right.

you seen Legendary's posts?









dont hold back mate. dont go over the top either, please.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


lolwut










Car crashed due to aids.


----------



## Jack Pepsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


LOL..

yeah right.

you seen Legendary's posts?









dont hold back mate. dont go over the top either, please.










^^ Fair enough. I only wanted to post another, but a couple won't hurt in that case.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


DUDE... What in the heck did you do? Wow, even in the hardest difficulty, I didn't need like *half* of those lines.


i just go crazy connecting everything to everything lol an every town to every town lol. makes more money ^^


----------



## headcracker

Best RTS ever ^^


----------



## Jack Pepsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


Best RTS ever ^^


I'll 2nd that! I really need to reinstall Soulstorm haven't played it yet.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jack Pepsi*


I'll 2nd that! I really need to reinstall Soulstorm haven't played it yet.


dont like ss , to buggy , an most my clan plays dc. i play ss a bit but mainly catch me on dc


----------



## Jack Pepsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


dont like ss , to buggy , an most my clan plays dc. i play ss a bit but mainly catch me on dc










That's fair, I heard it was a bit buggy. With Sisters of Battle requiring requisition/resources at a faster rate than others. I only got it really to complete the series and to hopefully get a invite into the DoW II beta - didn't happen.









I haven't played an RTS in ages, I really need to buy Opposing Fronts as my clan plays CoH a lot and I can't be arsed to download a stupid amount of updates just to allow me to play with them.


----------



## headcracker

nobody plays wit sob users incase they cheat, i will prob play it more when patch comes (but god damn its taking way to long) , i use top play coh but EVERY SINGLE TIME it crashs on me after a few mins , an dont know why  , an was my understanding everybody who bought ss was invited into the dow2 beta


----------



## Jack Pepsi

I never got my invite.










I expect it was only open to the Americas.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

So did everyone like stop posting pictures in the screenshot thread or what? LOL


----------



## xSeany

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


First one is of WoW in my favorite zone.

Second one is showing off some custom AA samples.


No way.. WoW really looks like that..? Wow, I've been missing out.
/pokes computer


----------



## bobbyboy10

Legendary, what game? it looks cool


----------



## headcracker

S.T.A.L.K.E.R









WIC


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobbyboy10* 
Legendary, what game? it looks cool

That game is Infernal.


----------



## headcracker

more WIC


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Headcracker, amazing looking screens.


----------



## gtarmanrob

@headcracker.

is that world at war? or whatever its called. world in conflict maybe. lol.


----------



## Mootsfox

WIC, World in Conflict. One of the few RTS with a GOOD story and campaign mode.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


WIC, World in Conflict. One of the few RTS with a GOOD story and campaign mode.


yeah..see i dont really like RTS. i mean i play them, for like 2 days, a couple hours each time. then never again.

but that one was highly recommended to me. last recommendation was Medieval 2: Total War. and that turned out to be awesome.

i dont have time for RTS though lol.


----------



## Flack88

WiC is awsome, deffo reccomend the single player. Nothing beats dropping a Daisy Cutter on a few tanks and infantry which are amoung some trees!


----------



## AlphaDog11790




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## gtarmanrob

^ see

There's something about Mary.

Joker knows.

haha. lame joke.


----------



## pablo420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlphaDog11790*





Is that german?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


WIC, World in Conflict. One of the few RTS with a GOOD story and campaign mode.


Have you played Warcraft 3?


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlphaDog11790*





lol i posted excact same screenshot few pages back


----------



## AlphaDog11790

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


lol i posted excact same screenshot few pages back










game freaks me out. I can only play like 30 minutes every couple days. Then I go running back to css


----------



## AlphaDog11790

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pablo420*


Is that german?


yup


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlphaDog11790*


game freaks me out. I can only play like 30 minutes every couple days. Then I go running back to css










haha really? Bioshock got to ya?

dude you should try Condemned: Criminal Origins. THAT will get to ya. not as bad as Doom 3 though.


----------



## Mootsfox

The German version of the game is slightly changed due to a German law about dead bodies in media or some crap. Basically the bodies disappear from baddies you kill in the German version, so you can't mess with them.


----------



## go4life

Oblivion


----------



## Brythe

Assassin's Creed: Words cannot describe the awesome this game is. Great graphics, superb story, enjoyable gameplay, a history lesson (although not entirely accurate) wrapped up in hours upon hours of fast-paced...you know, it'd be just easier to say, it's like GTA during the third crusade.

And yes, it does get repetitive after 3 or 4 assassinations but near the end it gets good again(and spooky). Well, its got a few other flaws here and there but what game doesnt? Anyhoo...

First things first,




































Actual in-game graphics


















Combat is so much fun once you've mastered it, no its not just hackn'slash.










meet my buddeh Richard I, we hung out... he's kinda cool once you get past the whole "I-fudged-my-brother-in-law" thing...










"Pfft"


----------



## go4life

nice pics you got there brythe! but one thing I always have wondered, how do you get the fps to be on the pic when you take ss in fraps?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


nice pics you got there brythe! but one thing I always have wondered, how do you get the fps to be on the pic when you take ss in fraps?


click on screenshots an tick - include frame rate overlay on screenshots


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


click on screenshots an tick - include frame rate overlay on screenshots










ahh! thank you sir







never seen that before lol XD


----------



## TheHoff




----------



## AlphaDog11790

Zombie cutter


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


ahh! thank you sir







never seen that before lol XD


np , nice oblivion screens btw , i wear that mytic dawn hood too lol dunno why though ^^


----------



## Delphi

Got some gears here








(sorry for the quality was resized)


----------



## ChrisB17

Yea look at this beast. Its overclocked to 8ghz and can run crysis on veryhigh with AA all the way up.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
np , nice oblivion screens btw , i wear that mytic dawn hood too lol dunno why though ^^

haha







dude I wear full Morag Tong armor + hood! that hood is INSANE!
You can get it in Mehrunez Razor addon! In the prison there







Kill the assassin and take his armor and hood! I love it<3


----------



## Steeveeo

A screenshot of my BZ2 Nuke from above.

This is the same nuke from page 431, just a tad improved. >


----------



## zacbrain

RAAGE


----------



## scottb75

A couple of screenshots from Assassins Creed


----------



## scottb75

And some from Oblivion


----------



## HugeDink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottb75*


And some from Oblivion


what mods?


----------



## redsunx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottb75*


And some from Oblivion


55 FPS at that res with max settings on a GTX 280 with 8GB of RAM and a quad...


----------



## scottb75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HugeDink*


what mods?


All my mods?

The texture and environmental mods

Natural Environments (Weather, Water, and Vegetation)
Qarl's Texture Mod
CaptNKILLs NonTiling Texture Mod

Other mods
Ancient Towers
Better Sheogorath
Bulky Nords
Bulky Orcs
Cane of Sheogorath
Cities Alive at Night
Crowded Roads
Eyja
Kill Bill Katana's
Kvatch Aftermath
Operation Optimization
Persuasion Overhaul
The Elder Council
Thermae


----------



## scottb75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsunx*


55 FPS at that res with max settings on a GTX 280 with 8GB of RAM and a quad...










I guess all the mods take their toll on the game.


----------



## Spitphire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brythe* 
Assassin's Creed: Words cannot describe the awesome this game is. Great graphics, superb story, enjoyable gameplay, a history lesson (although not entirely accurate) wrapped up in hours upon hours of fast-paced...you know, it'd be just easier to say, it's like GTA during the third crusade.

And yes, it does get repetitive after 3 or 4 assassinations but near the end it gets good again(and spooky). Well, its got a few other flaws here and there but what game doesnt? Anyhoo...



I have owned the game since it first came out and I am still struggling to finish it. The game drives me nuts and some times flat out bores me. It has new fresh gamplay and outstanding graphics, I'll give it that. What irritates me most about the game though is that it is advertised as being so "free roaming" and "open" yet ties your hands in so many ways. Most annoying is having to sit through cut scene after cut scene. UGH! Let me play already!

Nice shots though.


----------



## Brythe

After you get a mission to kill someone from Al Mualim, instead of doing investigations and completing the mission, just roam around the entire kingdom and kill templars







.


----------



## Spitphire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brythe* 
After you get a mission to kill someone from Al Mualim, instead of doing investigations and completing the mission, just roam around the entire kingdom and kill templars







.

Is that the fun I've been missing?


----------



## Chipp




----------



## Brythe

Chipp: Whoa whats that ?!?!


----------



## nepas

chipp: no pic showing


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brythe* 
Chipp: Whoa whats that ?!?!

Unreal Tournament 3 or Unreal Tournament 2007


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brythe* 
Chipp: Whoa whats that ?!?!

Look like UT3 is I had to guess.


----------



## Chipp

Correct, that is the Cicada from UT3.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## The Cake is a Lie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


RAAGE
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...ames/gw004.jpg


You forgot Mending


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Cake is a Lie*


You forgot Mending










??? wah?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*












*Facepalm*
Atleast they got the OLD cartoon version of batman, that serie was awesome... sill my number one Warner serie...


----------



## TheHoff




----------



## Spitphire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*












You gotta love what the Unreal Engine 3 is capable of.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheHoff* 









it it was ffa that would be a good spawn camper shot lol ^^


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## TnB= Gir

Some pics of me doing ESEA.

The AK shot was hilarious. I jumped out of apartments, dropped down and fired one shot off and nailed the awper.

The rest are glock ownage









PS: I know someone's gonna ask me about my low fps for css. I have it in my cfg to where it locks the fps at 125 since there's really no need for anything more than that. Less stress on my cpu and gpu.


----------



## Esseff

Ballin~


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Esseff* 









Ballin~

What game is this?


----------



## Esseff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
What game is this?

2moons







Free MMO.










Some random I saw running around.










The armor sets in this game look absolutely fantastic.

edit: Don't mind the cgf spam


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Best action game i played in years


----------



## UkGouki

Marine sharpshooter 4 i like the wanted style bullit tracing when you get off a nice 350+ metre shot 405metres was that one above quite fun this game but ai is a bit weak and ragdolly when killed could be a lot better :-D

@Still legendary what game is that looks familiar?


----------



## gtarmanrob

theres a Marine Sharpshooter 4???

you'd think they would give up after 2, i think i even played 3 for about 5 minutes.


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
theres a Marine Sharpshooter 4???

you'd think they would give up after 2, i think i even played 3 for about 5 minutes.

i started playing this one about an hour ago and im on level 7 i think theres only 9 levels its easy as hell


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
http://www.scene-inspired.com/bitbucket/mss336891.png

I am curious to know where did you get that game from, the game is not listed anywhere but amazon.com. Its not even listed on their site, gamestop, ebgames, nothing.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
@Still legendary what game is that looks familiar?

Infernal. Game great too, loads of fun









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
theres a Marine Sharpshooter 4???

you'd think they would give up after 2, i think i even played 3 for about 5 minutes.

I was wondering the same thing, like MS4, ***. I didn't even know the game was out. I own CTU MS1 and MS2 and MS3. I might as well buy MS4 when i see it at gamestop for 20 bucks. I find the games very enjoyable.

Btw, i have to say in the screenshot the game looks ugly, looks worse then MS3. Which has the best graphics in the series.


----------



## Mootsfox

$till, do you keep your game boxes?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
$till, do you keep your game boxes?

Lets see, i have over 400 pc games, my guess 437. I have a big box in my gaming room full of game boxes and i have some near my tower in another box. I would say i kept about 80% of them. Why?
Here is one:









Tried to scan prey correctly, but the front part can't be place on the scanner screen, so the back part was shown only


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Lets see, i have over 400 pc games, my guess 437. I have a big box in my gaming room full of game boxes and i have some near my tower in another box. I would say i kept about 80% of them. Why?
Here is one:









Tried to scan prey correctly, but the front part can't be place on the scanner screen, so the back part was shown only









lol why?

he asked for that very reason you explained, you have 400+ game boxes???

your a nutter. hahaha.


----------



## David_1337

My mage looking awesome

Shes lvl 68 now though.
(2moons)

Edit: lmao, another 2moons screenie a few above me


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

Looks like wow


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Lets see, i have over 400 pc games, my guess 437. I have a big box in my gaming room full of game boxes and i have some near my tower in another box. I would say i kept about 80% of them. Why?


I just wanted to see a massive wall of game boxes


----------



## Boris4ka

Getting air in LFS S2 Z.


----------



## Mootsfox

Far Cry, decent graphics.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

I only tested out far cry, didn't know the game look that good.


----------



## Mootsfox

I was stunned for a moment when I went inside that building in FarCry. The graphics aren't bad outside, at close range, but everything in the distance is a green blob.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I was stunned for a moment when I went inside that building in FarCry. The graphics aren't bad outside, at close range, but everything in the distance is a green blob.


i think its funny how people say Crysis on medium looks equal or worse than Far Cry.

Far Cry was good in its day, is still good now, yes. but not that good. look at the gun for example. pretty simple.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


i think its funny how people say Crysis on medium looks equal or worse than Far Cry.

Far Cry was good in its day, is still good now, yes. but not that good. look at the gun for example. pretty simple.


The gun is simple, but it's detailed and clean. Some games try to do too much and it washes that kind of stuff out. With some AF and better textures, FarCry would be sweet. I'm just trying to get through the story, but the game is so freaking hard. Crysis is a cake walk in comparison, even on Delta mode.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


The gun is simple, but it's detailed and clean. Some games try to do too much and it washes that kind of stuff out. With some AF and better textures, FarCry would be sweet. I'm just trying to get through the story, but the game is so freaking hard. Crysis is a cake walk in comparison, even on Delta mode.


yeah i know what you mean, FarCry on realistic is insane.

i dont think i finished it on realistic. got to the part where the mutants appear and just stopped. too frustrating.

especially those rocket mutants.

what were the things called? tridents? or trigents?


----------



## -Inferno

Ogrimmar Raid
Bunch of horde that killed me....

They always gang up on you.


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
I am curious to know where did you get that game from, the game is not listed anywhere but amazon.com. Its not even listed on their site, gamestop, ebgames, nothing.









Infernal. Game great too, loads of fun









I was wondering the same thing, like MS4, ***. I didn't even know the game was out. I own CTU MS1 and MS2 and MS3. I might as well buy MS4 when i see it at gamestop for 20 bucks. I find the games very enjoyable.

Btw, i have to say in the screenshot the game looks ugly, looks worse then MS3. Which has the best graphics in the series.

http://uk.gamespot.com/pc/action/mar...ded/index.html

its real name is marine sharpshooter locked and loaded its a pisspoor game tbh and only has 10 levels you can beat it in under 1.5 hours its that easy

Edit: the screen i put up was when it was tracing the bullet trajectory probably why it looks worse imo i can pm a link to where i got it too if anybody really wants to try it but believe me when i tell you its a damn short game and could of been a hell of a lot better and more challenging.


----------



## Arganius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


The gun is simple, but it's detailed and clean. Some games try to do too much and it washes that kind of stuff out. With some AF and better textures, FarCry would be sweet. I'm just trying to get through the story, but the game is so freaking hard. Crysis is a cake walk in comparison, even on Delta mode.


Honestly even now far-cry doesn't look that bad. Theres a way to make the trees render farther.... Something you can do with the config... I forget how but I'm pretty sure you could look it up... And the way it looks is amazing. I remember the first time i played it and went outside for the first time and saw all the grass and water my jaw DROPPED. And you can always force AF


----------



## PorkyFat

Quote:

Ogrimmar Raid
Bunch of horde that killed me....

They always gang up on you.
Because Horde is win.


----------



## -Inferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PorkyFat*


Because Horde is win.


horde always win.
I think it's more because they work together and in large groups.
Usually Alliance just run in there. and don't really work together.

I would play horde, but i just don't like how any of the characters look, blood elf is the only cool one.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


http://uk.gamespot.com/pc/action/mar...ded/index.html

its real name is marine sharpshooter locked and loaded its a pisspoor game tbh and only has 10 levels you can beat it in under 1.5 hours its that easy

Edit: the screen i put up was when it was tracing the bullet trajectory probably why it looks worse imo i can pm a link to where i got it too if anybody really wants to try it but believe me when i tell you its a damn short game and could of been a hell of a lot better and more challenging.


I already know where to get all of that stuff lol, but i will pass. Those games are worth the money, so when i see it at gamestop for 14.99 or 4.99 lol i will buy it. I can't play MS3 right now anyways, my System can't handle it, or GPU. So no rush to get into Part 4.


----------



## Mootsfox

I was in the mall earlier and checked out the PC games at Gamestop. I thought of you $till, when I say all the unheard-of $5 games


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Should of bought some. I use to buy like 20 of them at once, sometimes 30. Now, in 2008 its not like its use to be , that merger kill the pc community


----------



## dskina

Fun times.


----------



## Phalanx1

nice boomkim







I got a 70ud mage 1k+dmg 5/5 glads and 3/3 frozen shadoweave and 70ud rogue, but I recently "quit" because of school starting soon


----------



## ARespectablePerson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Inferno*











Ogrimmar Raid
Bunch of horde that killed me....

They always gang up on you.


serves you right


----------



## Esseff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *David_1337*











My mage looking awesome

Shes lvl 68 now though.
(2moons)

Edit: lmao, another 2moons screenie a few above me


Lol, I'm jealous....level 68.... I can only play during the 2x / 5x experience events...I hate the grinding and the quests are boring as hell.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*












NFS or what is this?


----------



## Mootsfox

Looks like Most Wanted to me.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

K.R. destroys NFSMW


----------



## Penicilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*











K.R. destroys NFSMW










You're fired.

Get out, that's just a dirty lie!


----------



## Kirgan

Bit of Res4


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Esseff

Bacon.


----------



## Xombie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


The gun is simple, but it's detailed and clean. Some games try to do too much and it washes that kind of stuff out. With some AF and better textures, FarCry would be sweet. I'm just trying to get through the story, but the game is so freaking hard. Crysis is a cake walk in comparison, even on Delta mode.


Tell me about it. I set it at Beginner mode and I've died hundreds upon hundreds of times.

On last level though atm (part with volcano!).


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xombie*


Tell me about it. I set it at Beginner mode and I've died hundreds upon hundreds of times.

On last level though atm (part with volcano!).


I'm stuck on the part where you blow up the freight boat and "Crow" (who is he?) comes after you in a helicopter. I've shot the thing eight times and it doesn't go down. I have no idea how to get past it.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xombie*


Tell me about it. I set it at Beginner mode and I've died hundreds upon hundreds of times.

On last level though atm (part with volcano!).


omg...the volcano. that was the first time i broke a keyboard. yea its funny, but sadly its true. smashed it that hard it was so frustrating. you have to kill so many guys so fast with no where to go. and they are BIG guys with rockets and everything.

couldnt imagine doing that bit on Realstic.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I'm stuck on the part where you blow up the freight boat and "Crow" (who is he?) comes after you in a helicopter. I've shot the thing eight times and it doesn't go down. I have no idea how to get past it.


you're doing it right, you have to shoot the chopper. should NOT take 8 hits though?? what difficulty is it on?

that mission is called Boat i think. my favourite mission.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


omg...the volcano. that was the first time i broke a keyboard. yea its funny, but sadly its true. smashed it that hard it was so frustrating. you have to kill so many guys so fast with no where to go. and they are BIG guys with rockets and everything.

couldnt imagine doing that bit on Realstic.

you're doing it right, you have to shoot the chopper. should NOT take 8 hits though?? what difficulty is it on?

that mission is called Boat i think. my favourite mission.


Easy lol. I got to like mission 12 on medium and got tired of the crap, so I started over on easy.

Knowing my luck and this half-assed game, it's probably glitching.

Does God mode work in the console?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Easy lol. I got to like mission 12 on medium and got tired of the crap, so I started over on easy.

Knowing my luck and this half-assed game, it's probably glitching.

Does God mode work in the console?


god mode, there is some kind of hack thing you need. its like a trainer, only its a developer thing.

Try this.

AEon's DevMode

basically you replace your devmode.lua with this file, and cheats are accessed via shortcut keys.

as a warning though, in Devmode, all levels will be unlocked.

EDIT:

actually this one might be a lot better

Devmode.lua

read the instructions. its real easy. press Backspace for God Mode when its enabled.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Kirgan

Not exactly full gameplay - but its part of it


----------



## UkGouki

^that fallout 3??

@ $till LegendaryU2K to beat that boss shoot the lights it takes 3 charged shots to kill him 4 on hard







sadly i beat the game in just over 6 hours some of the puzzles are a bit challenging i.e the gas chamber but its easy once you figure it out :-D


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
^that fallout 3??

@ $till LegendaryU2K to beat that boss shoot the lights it takes 3 charged shots to kill him 4 on hard







sadly i beat the game in just over 6 hours some of the puzzles are a bit challenging i.e the gas chamber but its easy once you figure it out :-D

Looks like cod 4.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
^that fallout 3??

@ $till LegendaryU2K to beat that boss shoot the lights it takes 3 charged shots to kill him 4 on hard







sadly i beat the game in just over 6 hours some of the puzzles are a bit challenging i.e the gas chamber but its easy once you figure it out :-D

Thanks. I was curious to know how to defeat him, i even climb the ladder to where he was and starting punching him, roundhouse kicking him, he started laughing, saying bullets can't hurt me or something like that. You completed the game within 6 hours and on hard?

Wow, props.







I hope someone makes a part II of this game, its pretty good.
peace


----------



## Xombie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


omg...the volcano. that was the first time i broke a keyboard. yea its funny, but sadly its true. smashed it that hard it was so frustrating. you have to kill so many guys so fast with no where to go. and they are BIG guys with rockets and everything.

couldnt imagine doing that bit on Realstic


Well my strategy so far has been taking that hummer onto the hill and killing all the fat boys from long range with the turret. Quick saved after that. We'll see how it goes lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I'm stuck on the part where you blow up the freight boat and "Crow" (who is he?) comes after you in a helicopter. I've shot the thing eight times and it doesn't go down. I have no idea how to get past it.


Crow is the guy you see at the beginning who you can make your MP character look like (the one with the hat). He basically had nothing to do with the plot, but they made reference to him having "chased you" the whole time at the end. Yeah there's extra rocket launcher ammo in the room at the top (above the bombsite) and you need to shoot that damned helicopter like 15 times, so don't despair (took me loads of tries... at easy -sigh-).


----------



## Kirgan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


^that fallout 3??

@ $till LegendaryU2K to beat that boss shoot the lights it takes 3 charged shots to kill him 4 on hard







sadly i beat the game in just over 6 hours some of the puzzles are a bit challenging i.e the gas chamber but its easy once you figure it out :-D


Cod4


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kirgan*


Cod4


LMAO i knew id seen it its when the first american charactor goes down in the helecoptor and dies :'( im now gonna go play single player missions again :-D


----------



## TaiDinh

Half-Life 2: Death Match


----------



## The Master Chief

I always stall my 747 when I land, damn this expert level... Stupid spoilers...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Chipp

Ahh, playing Bioshock are we, $till LegendaryU2K? Enjoy.


----------



## AlphaDog11790

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Ahh, playing Bioshock are we, $till LegendaryU2K? Enjoy.









hated that game...couldnt even finish


----------



## The_0ctogon

I imagine that Bioshock would be a slideshow with your rig, $till LegendaryU2K.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlphaDog11790* 
hated that game...couldnt even finish









Don't hear that often. What is it that you disliked so much?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_0ctogon* 
I imagine that Bioshock would be a slideshow with your rig, $till LegendaryU2K.

You'd be surprised what that game runs on.


----------



## redsunx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 

















How do the physics treat your CPU?


----------



## Voyager4300




----------



## Mootsfox

Hmm...

Off to play Bioshock


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_0ctogon* 
I imagine that Bioshock would be a slideshow with your rig, $till LegendaryU2K.

8-15fps( using this 2400 card ), not very playable at all. I just posted the picture, because the water looks so cool. I place an order for the 8400GS 512MB PCI card today, should have it monday morning, so i should be able to play bioshock better.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *redsunx* 
How do the physics treat your CPU?

I am guessing just fine, Infernal runs smooth ( 22-40fps ) , and Stranglehold ( in the demo you can't change the video settings so its running at 1024x768 32bit colors ) , i get between 18-26fps, sometimes 34. Stranglehold loads pretty quick and the game runs alright, for my type of rig. But the Nvidia Physics thing i guess is treating my CPU just fine.

The Power of the Pentium III my friend , its the way to go.








(J/K, just a quick joke for a laugh )


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Coma

My artifacting in DMC4 again








The ones on the water move with the water. They've sort of replaced the water that was supposed to be there, it's kinda funny.

Also, I just finished it. This is one of the few games (only game?) where I've enjoyed EVERY moment (except the combat adjucators









Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


8-15fps( using this 2400 card ), not very playable at all. I just posted the picture, because the water looks so cool. I place an order for the 8400GS 512MB PCI card today, should have it monday morning, so i should be able to play bioshock better.










Well, that scene is kinda intensive. It slows down strong graphic cards too.
Did you try moving to the next area? It might get to playable levels considering your current FPS.


----------



## smoke12291

i was like







when this happened. lol


----------



## Blameless




----------



## fived

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kirgan*











Bit of Res4










What game is this?


----------



## redsunx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fived*


What game is this?


Its a bit of RE4


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsunx*


Its a bit of RE4










Quote for "simple" Truth








OH YEAH!!! 1500 POSTS!!!


----------



## Coma

grats!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coma*


http://img1.hugeup.com/f/08092008/eb2d1694e5ca.jpg
My artifacting in DMC4 again










You know you can download a image editor(free) called Photofiltre and brighten up the picture so we can see it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coma*


Well, that scene is kinda intensive. It slows down strong graphic cards too.
Did you try moving to the next area? It might get to playable levels considering your current FPS.


Nope, still unplayble. I will see how it works on my 8400 when i get it Monday morning


----------



## Coma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
You know you can download a image editor(free) called Photofiltre and brighten up the picture so we can see it.









Yeah I know how to brighten it and so on (actually I had to crop my second screen off the left side...) but I don't want to since that would ruin the feel. It's supposed to be dark.


----------



## Flack88

$till LegendaryU2K why the hell go from a 2400 to a 8500.........Its gonna run bioshock at around 20fps instead.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Anything from 15-whatever is smooth to me. You really won't understand that, if you are obsessed with hardware and graphics. People complain when they run games at 30-40, see thats been obsessed with graphics.


----------



## KingsidePressure

Is this with AA on?!


----------



## Marin

Original size: 1920x1200


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Anything from 15-whatever is smooth to me. You really won't understand that, if you are obsessed with hardware and graphics. People complain when they run games at 30-40, see thats been obsessed with graphics.


Phail. This is a forum based on high performance machines. Of course people complain when games don't run at least 30 FPS. It's highly annoying to play World of Warcraft at 100+ FPS, then open up Crysis on high and get 15 FPS.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


People complain when they run games at 30-40, see thats been obsessed with graphics.



No, that's not wanting to go into an epileptic seizure or vomit from nauseousness.


----------



## sgtdisturbed47

Christ, talk about keeping a 2-year-old thread alive lol


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingsidePressure* 







Is this with AA on?!

If talking to me, yes AA is on. Its application controlled tho, might look better if i change the options in ATT.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
Phail. This is a forum based on high performance machines.

I notice this on pretty much all computer forums, ain't too many folks using PIII' using PCI cards anymore. Alot of people still use PCI tho, but not P3 computers. Oh well, i am having fun









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgtdisturbed47* 
Christ, talk about keeping a 2-year-old thread alive lol

This forum rocks, plus this screenshot thread is fun to post in. I wish every gaming forum a screenshot thread


----------



## bwoasis

Just got to Outlands! woot!


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 


















Nice. I bet the pictures reflect the actual framerate!


----------



## TheHoff

Lol, I have no idea how I managed this.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
What are you getting on that? All low settings, and 3 fps? Slideshow crysis? That's sweet.

1024x768, everything to low to high. Texture and object to high, Shader at medium, everything else on low. I had to overclock my 2400 to be able to play it, because the card just can't handle it without it OC.

OC from 519/396 to 600/450 temp stayed at 42c to 51c playing more then 30mins. Frames per second, from 12-19. <---------Playable, however as i got closer to that GPS mission it went from 10/19 to 4-10 unplayable. So the bottom line, still unplayable on my rig. But that could change when i get the 8400GS 512MB. I said " could ", but i think its a safe bet that it will. I am guessing i will get between 16-35. Which would be playable. I like Crysis now, i like the little music that have playing in the background at certain spots in the game, sounds like a movie


----------



## StickyFingaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
What are you getting on that? All low settings, and 3 fps? Slideshow crysis? That's sweet.

LOL!


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
1024x768, everything to low to high. Texture and object to high, Shader at medium, everything else on low. I had to overclock my 2400 to be able to play it, because the card just can't handle it without it OC.

OC from 519/396 to 600/450 temp stayed at 42c to 51c playing more then 30mins. Frames per second, from 12-19. <---------Playable, however as i got closer to that GPS mission it went from 10/19 to 4-10 unplayable. So the bottom line, still unplayable on my rig. But that could change when i get the 8400GS 512MB. I said " could ", but i think its a safe bet that it will. I am guessing i will get between 16-35. Which would be playable. I like Crysis now, i like the little music that have playing in the background at certain spots in the game, sounds like a movie









When people ask, "But can it play Crysis?", your response should be, "YES--IT--CAN!".


----------



## Mootsfox

The Demo runs a lot smoother than the actual game if anyone has noticed. Crytek probably spent a good deal of time making it that way.

Thehoff, something about that level makes them do that.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*












You need to do the Bring Down the Sky mission so you can get the Colossus X armor


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


The Demo runs a lot smoother than the actual game if anyone has noticed. Crytek probably spent a good deal of time making it that way.

Thehoff, something about that level makes them do that.


i have to agree with you on that one.
on 1440x900 i could run the 1st level or two on high with my sig, then anything past that i needed to put it to medium because it was choppy at times.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
The Demo runs a lot smoother than the actual game if anyone has noticed. Crytek probably spent a good deal of time making it that way.

Thehoff, something about that level makes them do that.

woh you rekon? i always said the demo ran worse, especially after the 1.2 patch. on my rig the retail version runs heaps better.

and with the help of Natural Mod, its still playable with everything V.high @ 1920x1200.


----------



## Flack88

$till LegendaryU2K why swap from a 2400 to a 8500gt? Ur just waisting money and u know it.


----------



## Miro

One of them is my guild on a boss called Void Reaver back when my items were..well, bad. Then the 2nd one is me standing on one of the pilers in a 40 vs 40 PvP area =D.

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1218458460
WoWScrnShot_070608_220705.jpg

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1218458460
WoWScrnShot_081008_223528.jpg


----------



## --ares--

the only person on this thread that has a manhunt screen


----------



## Flack88

^^^^^^
Loved that game, especially when you use the green weapons and chainsaw. Btw love the decapitated head.


----------



## auditt241

Does anyone think it's against the TOS to post RA3 beta screenshots? I couldn't find anything in their TOS that said that was against the rules...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Marin

Original Size: 1920x1200


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Original Size: 1920x1200




















That was an amazing scene in the game.

The first time I ever saw it, I flinched bad, lol.

CoD4 is an amazing game with amazing graphics.

EDIT:

thanks for posting these screenies, I had never heard of eVGA Precision until I noticed it in your top left


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*


That was an amazing scene in the game.

The first time I ever saw it, I flinched bad, lol.

CoD4 is an amazing game with amazing graphics.

EDIT:

thanks for posting these screenies, I had never heard of eVGA Precision until I noticed it in your top left










eVGA Precision is awesome, it is rivatuner with a new skin and easier controls.


----------



## Brythe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *auditt241*


Does anyone think it's against the TOS to post RA3 beta screenshots? I couldn't find anything in their TOS that said that was against the rules...


Post away. The only people who'd give a damn would be EA.


----------



## auditt241

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brythe*


Post away. The only people who'd give a damn would be EA.


Yeah that's what I thought. I'll post when I'm back from work, it's a very neat game with some nice graphics (which hopefully will get better once out of beta...) And the addition of the Imperial side is very cool, everything they have is a transformer/mech


----------



## Vostro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


8-15fps( using this 2400 card ), not very playable at all. I just posted the picture, because the water looks so cool. I place an order for the 8400GS 512MB PCI card today, should have it monday morning, so i should be able to play bioshock better.










I just dont get it. Why did you buy a 8400 PCI card?? Why not save the money and buy a new rig. Seriously for 500 dollars you could EASILY build a rig that would blow the one you have now away. I mean... PCI???


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 
I just dont get it. Why did you buy a 8400 PCI card?? Why not save the money and buy a new rig. Seriously for 500 dollars you could EASILY build a rig that would blow the one you have now away. I mean... PCI???

.....Hes an attention seeker who likes to play dumb.


----------



## auditt241

Red Alert 3!!!







My base being owned by Japanese mech things. 
I apologize for the crappy quality, but MS Paint butchers every picture I give to it.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*


I just dont get it. Why did you buy a 8400 PCI card??


Because i wanted too. And i have the card right now, still sealed up in the box tho, i can't install right now, because i am doing something with my computer, but if you look in my sig, i put the GPU info in there. I will post a full review of the card soon.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*


Why not save the money and buy a new rig. Seriously for 500 dollars you could EASILY build a rig that would blow the one you have now away


Look man, no disrespect alright. But you folks need to quit , i have 800 dollars put away for my future secondary computer, but i don't want to buy or build one right now, alright. Let me enjoy what i have been using since 2000. And you enjoy what you have, you like having 2X GPU's, 500Watts PSU, intel core 2, well goodie for you, enjoy whatever you like and quit telling me to buy what i need to buy. Because i am not going to buy what you are telling me to buy. I already have a planned set computer, when i get ready to buy one i will.

So please just quit ok, thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*


PCI?


I have been using PCI cards since early 2005, and you know what they do the job just fine. Not the greatest, but something i enjoy!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flack88*


.....Hes an attention seeker who likes to play dumb.










No , because i like using pci cards for gaming. 
Plenty of people do, if you take a look around more.

Anyways, so everyone listen, stop telling me to upgrade, end of discussion now! Back to screenshots!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Let me enjoy what i have been using since 2000.

End of story. Period.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Anyways, so everyone listen, stop telling me to upgrade, end of discussion now! Back to screenshots!









QFT.

and so...

OW!


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brythe* 
Post away. The only people who'd give a damn would be EA.

Yeeeeeaaaahhh uuuhhhhh....no.

That would make it against OC.net's TOS.


----------



## auditt241

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker* 
Yeeeeeaaaahhh uuuhhhhh....no.

That would make it against Overclock.net's TOS.

Okay do you want me to remove it? I read through all the material they sent me and I didn't see anything about an NDA...


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *auditt241* 
Okay do you want me to remove it? I read through all the material they sent me and I didn't see anything about an NDA...

No, if it doesn't say anything about it, it's fine.

I was responding to his post saying that "The only people who'd give a damn would be EA."


----------



## TnB= Gir

Syrillian did you get that colossus armor? It's so sweeeet


----------



## chinto20

My first post :]


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Syrillian did you get that colossus armor? It's so sweeeet


Not yet.

I am still playing through without the Mod. Next time around.... I got impatient and lazy...









If you know off the top of your head: What are the specs on the Armour?

Chinto ~ Nice shot. I certainly would not want to be starring down the barrel of 2 hand-guns like that...


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Not yet.

I am still playing through without the Mod. Next time around.... I got impatient and lazy...









If you know off the top of your head: What are the specs on the Armour?

Chinto ~ Nice shot. I certainly would not want to be starring down the barrel of 2 hand-guns like that...










Unfortunately I cannot remember. But you do know you can install BDtS and still play it without reinstalling ME right? Just install BDtS and you can do the mission any time before you land on Illos.


----------



## Miro

Woahh! Nice screens! Really like those ones


----------



## Coma

Boo. I want to play RA3. My FP subscription expired literally days before the beta began -_-


----------



## Brythe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*


Yeeeeeaaaahhh uuuhhhhh....no.
That would make it against Overclock.net's TOS.


Whoops..sorry...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


... because i like using pci cards for gaming. 
Plenty of people do, if you take a look around more.


No.


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*


I just dont get it. Why did you buy a 8400 PCI card?? Why not save the money and buy a new rig. Seriously for 500 dollars you could EASILY build a rig that would blow the one you have now away. I mean... PCI???


its his choice at the end of the day we all choose what we want we get the latest and greatest because we can but thats our choice and basicly we live with it ,

if Still ledgendary chooses to play on his rig he has had since 2000 and gets a pci 8400 so what the guy likes games and likes to share his experiences with us all.

i just wish you all would leave him alone and let him get on to his own choices and make his own decisions he will upgrade to a new pc when he is ready.

on topic here is a stunning pic from cod 4 i played through it again just to take this pic :-D>>


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


its his choice at the end of the day we all choose what we want we get the latest and greatest because we can but thats our choice and basicly we live with it ,

if Still ledgendary chooses to play on his rig he has had since 2000 and gets a pci 8400 so what the guy likes games and likes to share his experiences with us all.

i just wish you all would leave him alone and let him get on to his own choices and make his own decisions he will upgrade to a new pc when he is ready.

on topic here is a stunning pic from cod 4 i played through it again just to take this pic :-D>>



My entire family are Marines/Former Marines and this scene made me feel terrible


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*


My entire family are Marines/Former Marines and this scene made me feel terrible










Semper Fi


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Semper Fi


Ooh-rah!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Semper Fi


Do or Die!

Oorah, Devil-Dogs!

Once a Marine, always a Marine.


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker* 
My entire family are Marines/Former Marines and this scene made me feel terrible









i know i actually cried when i first played it i have family in the british army etc.. my late father was a paratrooper my brother in law is in special forces my brother is a para and his wife is an Military police women or MPc what its known as i think :-/


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Can this be a bug in Lost Planet when using AAxC32Q?? Sure looks so at least








1920x1200 AAxC32Q and AFx16 and as always maxed in Nv control


----------



## Esseff

Rawr!


----------



## Gunslash

some COD mayhem


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunslash*












i like the server message!!does not seem to apply to most cod4 servers or the nubs in them


----------



## gtarmanrob

common sense on an online gaming server.

never thought i'd see those two things in the same sentence without the words "lack of" at the front of it.


----------



## Hueristic




----------



## gtarmanrob

^
is that one of the Total War series?

i have medieval 2. havnt played it for ages though. strategies take too much time to play.


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nepas* 
i like the server message!!does not seem to apply to most cod4 servers or the nubs in them

also notice its a n00b non hardcore server cant stand normal server mode takes a whole clip near enough unless you head shot every enimy to take them down :swearing:

but then again non hardcore mode has advantages i.e minimap showing where enimys are when they fire non silenced weapons etc.. but i just cant play on them Hardcore mode FTW


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


also notice its a n00b non hardcore server cant stand normal server mode takes a whole clip near enough unless you head shot every enimy to take them down :swearing:

but then again non hardcore mode has advantages i.e minimap showing where enimys are when they fire non silenced weapons etc.. but i just cant play on them Hardcore mode FTW










HC is definitely one of the best ways to play COD4, but its too serious.

you wanna go online to have a bit of fun, stir trouble, shoot **** up. with HC mode its all business.

Why So Serious?


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


also notice its a n00b non hardcore server cant stand normal server mode takes a whole clip near enough unless you head shot every enimy to take them down :swearing:


No it doesn't.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


^
is that one of the Total War series?

i have medieval 2. havnt played it for ages though. strategies take too much time to play.


Call To Power II. There's a great joke in that screenshot! I found a cool Bug.


----------



## igob8a

bonk


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Call To Power II. There's a great joke in that screenshot! I found a cool Bug.

















i dont get it..


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


i dont get it..


I won by getting Berlin (the AI's only city) to surrender to a single Archer unit.







And that was on the highest difficulty. LOL


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I won by getting Berlin (the AI's only city) to surrender to a single Archer unit.







And that was on the highest difficulty. LOL


lol what?

how?


----------



## i_ame_killer_2




----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *igob8a*


http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3285/2760976377_d1e7b9f298_o.png
bonk


I've become too spoiled...

The first thing I noticed is the lack of AA


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


also notice its a n00b non hardcore server cant stand normal server mode takes a whole clip near enough unless you head shot every enimy to take them down


Actually, HC is more nooby than normal as to get a lot of kills on HC all you have to do is hold left click on an M60 and then run about constantly wallspamming.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*


Actually, HC is more nooby than normal as to get a lot of kills on HC all you have to do is hold left click on an M60 and then run about constantly wallspamming.


Turn on AFx16 please there isn't so much need for AA but turn up the AF.

Brave Soul







best H-game ever.


----------



## StickyFingaz




----------



## UkGouki

@ Fusion Racing i prefer HC mode only my opinion and Damn that mod for BF2 looks awesome


----------



## Flack88

Fusion Racing is that a BF2 realisim mod?


----------



## Gunslash

ehhh I really don't care about any sort of "realism" that HC on COD4 supposedly offers.
The only realistic experience in my books is with real bullets, real people, everything else is just video game preference


----------



## nepas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flack88* 
Fusion Racing is that a BF2 realisim mod?

looks like project reality to me


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Turn on AFx16 please there isn't so much need for AA but turn up the AF.

Brave Soul







best H-game ever.

Its maxed as much as BF2 can be









Its Point of Existence 2 for BF2


----------



## nepas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
Its maxed as much as BF2 can be









Its Point of Existence 2 for BF2

damm it was a 50/50 guess and i picked the wrong one


----------



## j_canna

[URL=http://imageshack.us][IMG alt...ck.us/img297/1203/shot0015mediumav0.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Mootsfox

Old school mode?


----------



## Coma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
HC is definitely one of the best ways to play COD4, but its too serious.

you wanna go online to have a bit of fun, stir trouble, shoot **** up. with HC mode its all business.

Why So Serious?










Yeah, I don't know if this is what you meant, but I've been TKed before for messing around with a friend. Some people feel way too elite when playing HC mode.


----------



## nightshout230

Flight Sim is my thing...


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coma*


Yeah, I don't know if this is what you meant, but I've been TKed before for messing around with a friend. Some people feel way too elite when playing HC mode.


lets thats part of it, but no i meant more along the lines of the seriousness of the gameplay.

like, in HC, yo have to constantly be wired and on your guard. sure the old "spray and pray" works with an MG, but most of the time you're on edge, trying to place your shots as best you can while keeping a 360 degree guard around yourself.

for me it just gets a little too much, the fun sorta goes out of it, it becomes a kind of competitive sport.

im the kind of player that runs around, has fun, maybe smokes his teamates if they are being noobs, and generally has a good time.

cant help but quote Ledger when watching HC COD4 and say

"why so serious?"


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


im the kind of player that runs around, has fun, maybe smokes his teamates if they are being noobs, and generally has a good time.

cant help but quote Ledger when watching HC COD4 and say

"why so serious?"


i am with you right there man, HC makes me worry and freaking annoyed when i die, regular play is fun to run around and be a goof

mehehehe, nicely placed quote, so "let's put a smile on that face!"
gosh that movie is intense


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


i am with you right there man, HC makes me worry and freaking annoyed when i die, regular play is fun to run around and be a goof

mehehehe, nicely placed quote, so "let's put a smile on that face!"
*gosh that movie is intense*


if i was to become an actor, i would study Ledger day in day out, if only to be half as good as he was in that movie.

they're building a memorial near where he lived, he went to school about 20 minutes from where i live.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


if i was to become an actor, i would study Ledger day in day out, if only to be half as good as he was in that movie.

they're building a memorial near where he lived, he went to school about 20 minutes from where i live.


yeah his creation of the Joker is Hedger's crowning achievement no doubt

the memorial is great too, im glad they are making it. Really cool that his school is near you too


----------



## getllamasfast

I try to think of HC mode as a beginning sniper's dream situation. If you have stopping power on and you equip just about any rifle, you just need to hit the guy to get a kill


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *getllamasfast*


I try to think of HC mode as a beginning sniper's dream situation. If you have stopping power on and you equip just about any rifle, you just need to hit the guy to get a kill










lol thats all i do if i play HC, snipe.

i mean, im always a sniper anyway, in any game, but its way easier in HC mode. except nade spammers that lob a grenade in your general direction.

unless you hear the dam thing, theres no warning, especially if your scope is up.


----------



## TnB= Gir

*Poor kitty*



























*I love that fire plasmid*


----------



## redsunx

Prepare to lose your life Girtrood.


















Pretty colors.


----------



## TnB= Gir

I really need to buy this game once I get my new monitor.

I've already played through the steam demo 3 times.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


I really need to buy this game once I get my new monitor.

I've already played through the steam demo 3 times.










Bioshock is so awesome. and to throw a clever pun, the engine is Unreal.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
Its maxed as much as BF2 can be









Its Point of Existence 2 for BF2

But you don't have any AF. Add it in the Control panel.
AAx0 vs. AAx16


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Pretty bioshock pictures


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Maybe ill re-install Crysis this weekend.....


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Pretty bioshock pictures

















Poor Eye candy...


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
But you don't have any AF. Add it in the Control panel.
AAx0 vs. AAx16

You mean A*F* right?


----------



## Silent Nemesis

I miss having this installed :/


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Pretty bioshock pictures


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i_ame_killer_2*


You mean A*F* right?










whops typo


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silent Nemesis*


I miss having this installed :/


what is that game??

completely off topic.. but nemesis..what is your avatar from?? lol it's quite amusing


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


what is that game??

completely off topic.. but nemesis..what is your avatar from?? lol it's quite amusing


Resident Evil and the person is Nemesis perfect fitting no?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
what is that game??

completely off topic.. but nemesis..what is your avatar from?? lol it's quite amusing

The game is Gears of War PC. One of my top 10 PC games evar.


----------



## laurie




----------



## getllamasfast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


what is that game??

completely off topic.. but nemesis..what is your avatar from?? lol it's quite amusing


It's Naota and Mamimi from FLCL (best anime...e-v-e-r.... imho)


----------



## Flack88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*












That made me roffle in real life.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laurie* 









woh, laurie whats with half life? where did you get that model, and are those textures like EXTRA high? they look mad. almost, furry.


----------



## go4life

Wanted to play one of my retro favorites: Dungeon Keeper 2!
Anyone playing it still? to bad its locked at 1024x768







anyone now a fix for this?


----------



## tucker933

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Esseff* 
















Look at that eye candy!

artifacting much? =p


----------



## Lunchbox21984

got board in Oblivion and man this


----------



## Coma

oh lol ;D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tucker933*


artifacting much? =p


Ever seen a black sea with a rainbow on it?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

After i kill the guy on the right, the dude on the left JUST stood there like a dummy, so i grab him and threw him in the lake.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *getllamasfast* 
It's Naota and Mamimi from FLCL (best anime...e-v-e-r.... imho)

woot thanks!! i will definitely be looking them up
EDIT: added to netflix


----------



## Martijn2

The screenshot is darker then in game


----------



## laurie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


woh, laurie whats with half life? where did you get that model, and are those textures like EXTRA high? they look mad. almost, furry.


Looks good I know








Its the Fakefactory Cinematic mod. http://halflife2.filefront.com/file/...atic_Mod;55317
With AA at Q16x and A at 16 too.
These fellas made so many graphical improvements to the game with super high res textures (monitor is at 1920x1200) And new models.
Also the added sound and music all over the place.

Its a big download but if you have played the games 10 times over







then this freshens it up nicely.


----------



## Exean

Colin Mcrae : Dirt for anyone who didn't know


----------



## UkGouki

bit of a DOH moment on cod lol >


----------



## StormX2

War Beta =)


----------



## FieryCoD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StormX2*


War Beta =)


The interface looks extremely similar to WoW's interface.

I hope this game does well though. Expecting WAAAAAAGH's around the world


----------



## TheHoff

I lol'd when I saw this.


----------



## StickyFingaz




----------



## StickyFingaz




----------



## Twinnuke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*












Hehe compare


----------



## thr33niL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laurie*












Dude. You can't replace the original Alyx!

..

But that outfit is a must!


















The guys that do the FakeFactory mods are amazing.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laurie*


Looks good I know








Its the Fakefactory Cinematic mod. http://halflife2.filefront.com/file/...atic_Mod;55317
With AA at Q16x and A at 16 too.
These fellas made so many graphical improvements to the game with super high res textures (monitor is at 1920x1200) And new models.
Also the added sound and music all over the place.

Its a big download but if you have played the games 10 times over







then this freshens it up nicely.


sounds exactly like something i need









cheers mate.


----------



## UkGouki

a bit of cod pwhooor yummyness >>


----------



## slyoteboy

sucks you have to restart the game with fakefactory


----------



## Flaminsteve0

Rome Total War FTW!


----------



## Truculent




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Delphi

^^ what game is that legendary???? Looks kinda interesting.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Delphi*


^^ what game is that legendary???? Looks kinda interesting.


its pariah, that game was good, but noone ever talks about it.


----------



## nathris

Hey there sexy


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *getllamasfast*


It's Naota and Mamimi from FLCL (best anime...e-v-e-r.... imho)


That show was too out there for me. Definately one of the wierdest shows ever. The way they switched up the animation style for different scenes was great though.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Marin

Original size: 1920x1200


----------



## gtarmanrob

sweet shot Marin.

as for mine, its resized from 1920. i call it

"The Art, of Rape"

also, anyone know if you can Force AA in this game? when i put the game @ 1920x1200, you cant enable AA.


----------



## Mootsfox

Love TF2 and the characters


----------



## Miro

Rofl, never seen a demoman that close, anyway, whats the name of that map ?=O


----------



## udihow




----------



## NrGx

Sorry haha, I was really bored









I'm a perve


----------



## horror

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
its pariah, that game was good, but noone ever talks about it.

yep it was pretty good. it was the first game i remember seeing use the distortion wake after nade explosions, ya know like in fear.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Textures went wrong when bribing out Yojimbo out of his cave...


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Interesting background.....


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Chicks with small boobs make my face curl


----------



## StormX2

Dark Age of Camelot, I no longer play though =(
This picture taken from Realm of Hibernia


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Is that safe for work?
I am not at work, but you know just asking. Isn't this against the rules, whatever it be cartoon or real?
Or am i missing something?


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Yeah, you're missing something cause he obviously edited it.


----------



## slyoteboy

Insurgency mod for HL2 , free and AWESOME


----------



## Silent Nemesis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slyoteboy* 
Insurgency mod for HL2 , free and AWESOME

Downloading right now :/ Need to l2p, halp?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion* 
Interesting background.....









If you want it PM me









Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2000_Skyline12* 
Chicks with small boobs make my face curl









small/big whatever as long as the girls back don''t hurt from the weight.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Is that safe for work?
I am not at work, but you know just asking. Isn't this against the rules, whatever it be cartoon or real?
Or am i missing something?

It's safe


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Silent Nemesis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 

















Looks like Max Payne to me LOL.


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silent Nemesis*


Looks like Max Payne to me LOL.


nope its stanglehold how is managing to play it though lol


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


nope its stanglehold how is managing to play it though lol


Works just fine, getting around 16-26fps. It runs smoother when i don't use Geforce PhysX'S with my 8400. If i let the CPU use PhysX, the game is much smoother. I think i may be able to run the game even better, if i turn off some of the graphic options in the config file, but the demo is bored now, i will buy the real game soon.


----------



## WillFlexforFoood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Works just fine, getting around 16-26fps. It runs smoother when i don't use Geforce PhysX'S with my 8400. If i let the CPU use PhysX, the game is much smoother. I think i may be able to run the game even better, if i turn off some of the graphic options in the config file, but the demo is bored now, i will buy the real game soon.


You need to stop spending your money on half-ass games and PCI GPUs man... You could probably have built yourself an entire new rig by now, I really don't see why you are so reluctant to upgrade.... its almost like you enjoy getting terrible framerates.

I recently built my buddy a computer for $350 which included an E2140, a decent mobo, 2gb DDR2 667, and an 8800gs. Which is probably the same amount you have spent upgrading your current comp ($125 dollar 2400pro etc.)

And I can almost guarantee you it smokes your computer in every imaginable way.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Works just fine, getting around 16-26fps. It runs smoother when i don't use Geforce PhysX'S with my 8400. If i let the CPU use PhysX, the game is much smoother. I think i may be able to run the game even better, if i turn off some of the graphic options in the config file, but the demo is bored now, i will buy the real game soon.


I thought the physx was only for 8800 and over?


----------



## Silent Nemesis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WillFlexforFoood*


You need to stop spending your money on half-ass games and PCI GPUs man... You could probably have built yourself an entire new rig by now, I really don't see why you are so reluctant to upgrade.... its almost like you enjoy getting terrible framerates.

I recently built my buddy a computer for $350 which included an E2140, a decent mobo, 2gb DDR2 667, and an 8800gs. Which is probably the same amount you have spent upgrading your current comp ($125 dollar 2400pro etc.)

And I can almost guarantee you it smokes your computer in every imaginable way.


Kinda harsh there, but you're very correct imo. Barebone kits from TigerDirect are very cheap and they are alright (some of them). I'll be upgrading soon too, but I really wonder how much % i'll really gain from upgrading from this Pentium D to E8500/Q6600 etc...


----------



## WillFlexforFoood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silent Nemesis*


Kinda harsh there, but you're very correct imo. Barebone kits from TigerDirect are very cheap and they are alright (some of them). I'll be upgrading soon too, but I really wonder how much % i'll really gain from upgrading from this Pentium D to E8500/Q6600 etc...


yeah, but pentium Ds are still reasonable CPUs, they're dual core, and if you have it at around 3.2-3.6 its still pretty darn good.

But a pentium 3, single core, 600mhz?? That's masochism at its finest man.

And I mean... he's clearly not poor. He goes out and buy new games all the time and shows them off here. So its not a budget issue.

Edit: nice avatar btw, FLCL owns


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WillFlexforFoood*


And I can almost guarantee you it smokes your computer in every imaginable way.


I don't care if your computer or your friends or someone down the street rig is faster then my rig, i am not trying to compete with folks. I could care less what someone is using or spending their money on, maybe you should do the same.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


I thought the physx was only for 8800 and over?




You have to use the 175 series only, does not work with the 177 series.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WillFlexforFoood*


yeah, but pentium Ds are still reasonable CPUs, they're dual core, and if you have it at around 3.2-3.6 its still pretty darn good.

But a pentium 3, single core, 600mhz?? That's masochism at its finest man.

And I mean... he's clearly not poor. He goes out and buy new games all the time and shows them off here. So its not a budget issue.


true true true! last time I had PIII was like around 2001







At least the pentium D`s can play reasonable!


----------



## WillFlexforFoood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


I don't care if your computer or your friends or someone down the street rig is faster then my rig, i am not trying to compete with folks. I could care less what someone is using or spending their money on, maybe you should do the same.


I never said you were trying to compete with anyone or be better than anyone else. Having an E2140 rig is far from showing off, if I thought you had wanted to have a big E-peen I would've suggested Iggster's rig, not an E2140 build for $350.

I know you aren't trying to be better than anyone, and it shows considering you're still on a P3, I'm just saying, wouldn't you rather be able to actually play some of the games you buy? or have them look good?

I know, I know, you insist 16fps is playable to you, but what is so wrong about getting 60fps if you can do it on the same budget you have spent on upgrades to an ancient computer?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Lets get back to posting screenshots. If you want to discuss whatever, PM. 
Thanks.


----------



## Flack88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WillFlexforFoood*


I never said you were trying to compete with anyone or be better than anyone else. Having an E2140 rig is far from showing off, if I thought you had wanted to have a big E-peen I would've suggested Iggster's rig, not an E2140 build for $350.

I know you aren't trying to be better than anyone, and it shows considering you're still on a P3, I'm just saying, wouldn't you rather be able to actually play some of the games you buy? or have them look good?

I know, I know, you insist 16fps is playable to you, but what is so wrong about getting 60fps if you can do it on the same budget you have spent on upgrades to an ancient computer?


Dont even bother explaining to him because he never listens. U know why 'because 12 - 24 FPS is playable TO him." even tho it isnt.


----------



## go4life

Well he got a point legendary! but suit yourself homie








Peace


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flack88*


Dont even bother explaining to him because he never listens. U know why 'because 12 - 24 FPS is playable TO him." even tho it isnt.










I think 30-35fps is bad to play







haha


----------



## Flack88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


I think 30-35fps is bad to play







haha


Ill confess that when I was 10 - 12 years old I myself used to play games at that fps (15- 30) and I never bothered. Untill I saw another pc run smooth then I got my first real graphics card (MX440). But jeezus this guy is 24 I think......


----------



## WillFlexforFoood

alright. But seriously man. I'm not trying to bother you, I'm trying to help you.

Just think, you could run hellgate (my screenshot) at 30+ fps at the same settings as me, if you just buckled down and actually bought some real hardware... not this joke PCI 8400 stuff that you could get out of a gumball machine.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flack88*


Ill confess that when I was 10 - 12 years old I myself used to play games at that fps (15- 30) and I never bothered. Untill I saw another pc run smooth then I got my first real graphics card (MX440). But jeezus this guy is 24 I think......










back when far cry was I played at 20-30







but that was 2004, when I was 12years old


----------



## WillFlexforFoood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


back when far cry was I played at 20-30







but that was 2004, when I was 12years old










I used to play tribes 2 on my geforce2 at like 25, because I thought thats how games were supposed to look lol.

If I cant max a game nowadays (aside from crysis) I get angry


----------



## StickyFingaz

I wish this was my real life garage oh well.....



me and my partner owning up 24hour of le mans 1st and 2nd place


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WillFlexforFoood*


If I cant max a game nowadays (aside from crysis) I get angry










Yeah me to








So im going to upgrade my g-cards soon


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

go4life, i fixed it.









Now i can switch back and forth.








The 177.83 works , but the 177.89 does not.


----------



## Flack88

^^^^^
Awsome you found a way to slow your card down EVEN more!







Just joking.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flack88*


^^^^^
Awsome you found a way to slow your card down EVEN more!







Just joking.


Actually the short version. The 8400GS is a great fast card, however it conflicts with my onboard sound , so i had no choice but to disable it, now i am using a Sound Blaster Audigy SE Sound. The only issue with my CPU, is that sound card. It slows down " read - certain games , but not all ".

I got like 30fps in COD4 when i first bought the card, now the game is unplayable :swearing: oh well, as i said it only affects certain games. But on a side note, i think i threw away the drivers from the CREATIVE LABS Sound Blaster Audigy SE Sound card, and the ones from the site which i am using is crap.

The drivers off the disc didn't affect my CPU and slow anything down, but the ones on the site does







:swearing::swearing: <-------- I am not cursing, because i don't cuss offline, those are just my emotions from my face lol


----------



## Flack88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Actually the short version. The 8400GS is a great fast card


Its not but.....Yeah.


----------



## i n f a m o u s

We're never going to understand $till LegendaryU2K's logic, so let's stop trying to convince him.


----------



## slyoteboy

silent , pm me if you need help. Not at a fast connection right now







otherwise id add you and we would go kick some insurgent ass.


----------



## TaiDinh




----------



## Fatal05

^^^

IP address?!?!


----------



## Marin

What IP


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Mootsfox

I wanna play Zombie CoD4!


----------



## Bacchus451

Revenge. I was so happy when I took this one


----------



## S.M.

Heres mine.


----------



## NrGx

Attached is the beautay that is GRID.


----------



## S.M.

How bout another.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Baal (Bail) is such a douche bag.


----------



## udihow




----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teabag* 
Yawn*- Sora

How many FPS do you get in PCSX2? 80? 90?
If I play on one card it can go to 60 if I play on two cards it can raise to 200... PCSX2 is strange, also the games are instable sometimes it goes below 20 and the second after that BOOM 200FPS for an hour...


----------



## FieryCoD

Pretty, no?


----------



## Marin




----------



## nepas

I got to get me that mod!!!


----------



## tat2monsta

i got zombie mod lastweek.. played a few games. then went to play some normal cod4 and my game crashed everytime. so i took it off. very odd


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Nvidia's AA gamma settings makes games look amazing. 

















The colors in my games look much better


----------



## Zaza999

Freelancer 2 anyone?


----------



## UkGouki

Cod 4 zombie mod + open server details :-D>










server addy in GC details


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Nelson2011

Have u ever tried freedom fighters?


----------



## Mr. Mister

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Nvidia's AA gamma settings makes games look amazing.

















The colors in my games look much better









Can you say what the games are? We know you want attention by us asking you what they are, but can you just say their names in your post?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Mister* 
Can you say what the games are? We know you want attention by us asking you what they are, but can you just say their names in your post?

LOL no attention man, just posting shots. The game is called: Gene Troopers.
http://games.gamepressure.com/game_info.asp?ID=5041

This game is called: Pariah, ok.









This guy lol


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

My new Ride


----------



## loop0001

have to mention how much i love blood effects on this engine/game.
been playing it for a long while now and it never gets boring
hurray for cs:s


----------



## CorporalAris

lol @ chat in that pic: Well, first you have to cover the banana with a condom.

Team Fortress 2: (I love this game so much)

















I run it at 1280x1024 ALL maxed out, Full 16AA Full AF Minimum 35FPS.


----------



## loop0001

fun, odd, game....where for me it is so hard to kill people..and so easy to die lol


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


fun, odd, game....where for me it is so hard to kill people..and so easy to die lol


Yeah, from what I have seen, all Source Engine games take a lot of practice.


----------



## QSS-5




----------



## QSS-5




----------



## dskina

BOOM!


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

QSS-5 And $till LegendaryU2K stop double post.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

QSS-5 And $till LegendaryU2K stop double post.
And just when I typed that.... it happened... sigh*


----------



## loop0001

hehehehe


----------



## Darkwaddi

Helicopter in abit of a crysis


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## go4life

Ooh I love gears of war<3 
Completed it at casual & hardcore


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Kirgan




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Sm3gH3ad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kirgan*





















Best mission ever


----------



## Penicilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*












Her tits are just REDONKULOUS!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sm3gH3ad*


Best mission ever


no no no, the HARDEST mission ever


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


no no no, the HARDEST mission ever


If I remember that mission correctly all you really did is sneak through. The mission where you have to wait for the chopper is separate.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LegendaryC*


If I remember that mission correctly all you really did is sneak through. The mission where you have to wait for the chopper is separate.










lol thats just being a smart arse









but yeah, we all know he's talking about the frickin ferris wheel. it ruined the game for me, removed all enjoyment out of the SP experience.


----------



## mustkill




----------



## Bryceb

Had this happen twice to me today, however for a video error i thought it looked pretty good (originally thought it was a mod)







Really liking this map and the update as a whole, thanks valve.


----------



## ivan0550

lol


----------



## go4life

nice screen bryceb lol


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
lol thats just being a smart arse









but yeah, we all know he's talking about the frickin ferris wheel. it ruined the game for me, removed all enjoyment out of the SP experience.

Same I threw my mouse across and hit the pc at one point I was soooo P1$*ed!:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:


----------



## Mr. Mister

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mustkill* 









You have the Soprano DX? It's such an awesome case, right? I have it too, it's very underrated imo.


----------



## cgrado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
lol thats just being a smart arse









but yeah, we all know he's talking about the frickin ferris wheel. it ruined the game for me, removed all enjoyment out of the SP experience.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flack88* 
Same I threw my mouse across and hit the pc at one point I was soooo P1$*ed!:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:

When i played it a second time through, instead of getting the the wheel as fast as i could, i waited out the 10 minutes until i didn't have long to get there and it was a lot less time until the chopper arrived than when I first did it.


----------



## TaiDinh




----------



## NrGx




----------



## Mootsfox

Having fun!










"Don't post scoreboards!", *whine whine* just look at the class


----------



## Skullzaflare




----------



## go4life

looks like someone like the heavy now lolz


----------



## Silent Nemesis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 









You play COD4 with no Anti-Aliasing on that 8800?!??!

What's wrong with you, man! :'(


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

:/

you make it look like theres tons of jaggies. And at a high res like that, the only differences would be slightly smoother and a drop in framerate which is not acceptable in any online gaming.


----------



## Kirgan

We got the whole team to go heavy and just start eating sandviches


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kirgan*











We got the whole team to go heavy and just start eating sandviches










I love the echoing noming.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silent Nemesis*


You play COD4 with no Anti-Aliasing on that 8800?!??!

What's wrong with you, man! :'(


I didn't take the screen shot.

Look at the guy who is farting fire. That's me.


----------



## KClaisse

Me just cruisin, had just picked up a few skill books a few jumps away. Shuttle gets the job done rather quick. Screenshot has 16xCSAA on it as well, took a lot of fiddling in nHancer to get it to work too. Well worth it if I do say so myself.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I havnt taken any new EVE Screens in ages, and cant remember if i posted these 3 or not.....


----------



## Ecstasis

Talk about reaching out and touching someone. . .









And this one is from awhile ago, but I thought it was a fun game for a little bit.







(I'm the guy in the middle in the green armor and sunglasses).


----------



## Arganius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*












Is that eye of the north? I still need to get that


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecstasis*


Talk about reaching out and touching someone. . .









And this one is from awhile ago, but I thought it was a fun game for a little bit.







(I'm the guy in the middle in the green armor and sunglasses).











What strategy game is that in the first pic?


----------



## D3lta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zulli85* 
What strategy game is that in the first pic?

It's World In Conflict.

http://www.gamespot.com/pc/strategy/...ict/index.html


----------



## Marin

CoD4 Zombie


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Finally bought this game early today, works fine on my 2400HD. Only paid 9.99 brand new also.


----------



## Mootsfox




----------



## getllamasfast

Dude...this guy is so chill


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *getllamasfast* 
Dude...this guy is so chill









wow at the second pic...


----------



## Penicilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*











Finally bought this game early today, works fine on my 2400HD. Only paid 9.99 brand new also.


It's clive barkers, clive barkers Jericho by clive barker!

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/vide...arkers-Jericho


----------



## getllamasfast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorporalAris*


wow at the second pic...


The game looks like that all thanks to this awesome config: *extreme linkage!!* It looks way better than very high, but strangely gives me more fps...


----------



## Unstableiser

Thats not a screenshot...
Funny cos I got that game too today, a mate handed it to me.

EDIT: No, that was Pariah lol.


----------



## Skullzaflare

its me


----------



## UkGouki

little bit of cod4 uber sniping Bloc old school mode xD


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


little bit of cod4 uber sniping Bloc old school mode xD










How did you get up there?


----------



## Coma

Probably because of old school mode's high jumps


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


How did you get up there?











damn easy in oldschool mode you can do it in a single jump









you can do it in normal mode but you need a freind to lie down and you jump off there head over the fence then climb the stairs to the snipe point


----------



## phillipg10




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

This photo here, everything on high, AaX4, Motion blur, 1280x1024, shader on high, Bloom Effect, High level of shadows, = 28fps. Amazing it runs great on my 2400HD lol.


----------



## slyoteboy

Silent nemesis , you get this game yet? pm your steam account name.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Bryceb

Gah, don't know why I keep getting these video errors:swearing: At least they look really cool


----------



## Bryceb

Alright, maybe I should start my own thread, this is so weird. The last one is so strange, there's a heavy's' face in the middle stretched out like some weird vision


----------



## go4life

hey bryceb I see you got the same as me! TF2 I get this sometimes, and oblivion keeps on getting all kinds of artifacts! I think its the 8800gt, but im not sure.
i have tried to downclock the gt`s but to no help


----------



## horror

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
little bit of cod4 uber sniping Bloc old school mode xD









nice hack on ur perks. loser


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *horror* 
nice hack on ur perks. loser


Your a n00b ITS OLDSCHOOL MODE load it up









to proove a point all PC cod4 players load the mp game go to create a server in options set it to old school mode load up Bloc map on unlimited time set your password etc.. so you can take screenies without others getting involved etc...

at each end of the map is a perk also right in the center you can Carry 3 perks of any type in oldschool mode i will even fRAPS VIDEO it or download and install xfire to video it and then upload the vids i just dont know how to shrink the fraps videos etc..

:/


----------



## Coma

lol, you're that guy from the scene bt tracker that failed...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Those last two pictures look like a game involving cars, sadly I can't see such stuff cuz my "O'l cracking PC" filter is permanently on...


----------



## Twinnuke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*




















Grab need for speed Porche Unleased. One of the best oldies i feel ever.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Those last two pictures look like a game involving cars, sadly I can't see such stuff cuz my "O'l cracking PC" filter is permanently on...


lol at you banzaii!

Han er en fans kuk.. hva gjÃ¸r han her?!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Twinnuke*


Grab need for speed Porche Unleased. One of the best oldies i feel ever.


I have the whole NFS PC collection, bought it years ago. 


NFSPU, great game yes.


----------



## mustkill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Mister*


You have the Soprano DX? It's such an awesome case, right? I have it too, it's very underrated imo.


yes its too underated

its not THAT good

but its still a great case


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


lol at you banzaii!

Han er en fans kuk.. hva gjÃ¸r han her?!


Please don't use such language...


----------



## Kris88

This thread should be called "Still Legendary and his legion of games"


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kris88* 
This thread should be called "Still Legendary and his legion of games"


Lol, Legion might be a bit small ofa size description...

I may go screenie Nuts when my new card gets here...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

This thread rocks!
I love screenshot threads, post your game shots, give comments, keep it cool. I post more laterz.


----------



## Coma

Oh wow, it just hit me.
You're purposely blurring your screenshots, $till! D:
Don't do it, it looks horrible. I used to think some of those old games just blurred the crap out of everything instead of doing AA (seen it before), but now that I've seen Timeshift...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

May i ask what photo you are talking about, because i don't blur photos. Everytime i take a snap using fraps, i open the image up photofiltre, resize the file, because even tho i might play some games at 1280x1024, i don't feel like posting the size, so i resize it to 1024x768 and i turn down some of the colors, and use contrast to darken some of the photos, to give the image a better glow.

EDIT: If you are talking about Timeshift, thats not " BLUR ", thats HDR what you see, plus PhsX effects, and dust, and stuff. In that scene, someone was shooting at that brick and the brick was falling apart, what you see is dust and the HDR effects which i have on high.


----------



## Coma

The weapon is blurry. It wasn't like that when I played, plus you have other blurry screenshots =p


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

I use contrast to make some of my photos look better, it doesn't look blur to me tho.









Same as this photo, brighten it up first, then use contrast to make the colors look better, then darken the photo. I don't blur up any of my photos.


----------



## slyoteboy

how do I open my world in conflict screens. there .tga files , and located in my documents , whats up with that? does it save a jpg or bmp anywhere , I dont have a prog to open .tga

I cannot stop playing this game , it is just wayyyy to awesome. Best RTS I have EVAR played , end of story. If you dont have it , it is a must get.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Download this to open up tga = http://photofiltre.free.fr/download_en.htm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coma* 
The weapon is blurry. It wasn't like that when I played, plus you have other blurry screenshots =p

Alright, i had to snap these at the right times, but look

*Blur, when you shoot enemies, blur effects or whatever shows up*









*Non blur, it appears and disappears*









Also maybe you have your graphic settings to low. I have the game at 1024x768, everything to low to high, HDR on too.


----------



## jtypin

the blur makes it look better to me, it makes it look like you are accualkly doing something not sitting on a mountain and taking screenies


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slyoteboy* 
how do I open my world in conflict screens. there .tga files , and located in my documents , whats up with that? does it save a jpg or bmp anywhere , I dont have a prog to open .tga

I cannot stop playing this game , it is just wayyyy to awesome. Best RTS I have EVAR played , end of story. If you dont have it , it is a must get.

http://www.fileinfo.net/extension/tga


----------



## Coma

IrfanView

and okay Legendary, you win


----------



## slyoteboy




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Nice screen shots, how much fps do you get , that game looks very demanding.


----------



## bamaboy

[/URL][/IMG]

Guitar hero 3-cult of personality HARD.
(OH, and hello everyone, just joined!)


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamaboy* 







[/URL][/IMG]

Guitar hero 3-cult of personality HARD.
(OH, and hello everyone, just joined!)

Welcome to Overclock.net!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Hello and welcome also!


----------



## slyoteboy

like 30-60 on max max


----------



## Butterbum

I would post you some images from the RA3 beta. But i dont think im allowed?


----------



## Outcasst

I think you can. It's in open beta now so anybody can pretty much play the game.


----------



## Butterbum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


I think you can. It's in open beta now so anybody can pretty much play the game.


Its not really open. They only gave out keys for like a day. Now they have stopped.

Ive won 7 out of 8 games ive played so far. The one i lost was my first.


----------



## Skullzaflare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butterbum*


I would post you some images from the RA3 beta. But i dont think im allowed?


isnt there a released demo of some sort? if so, id imagine youd be allowed


----------



## Sgt.Collins

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Arganius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 









Finally bought this game early today, works fine on my 2400HD. Only paid 9.99 brand new also.

A picture of a game box isn't a screenshot. I don't even know why you'd post that...


----------



## CaBo0sE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arganius*


A picture of a game box isn't a screenshot. I don't even know why you'd post that...


Don't even try to make sense of legendary's actions, your head might just explode.


----------



## Nemes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Hello and welcome also!











What game is this ??

N


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arganius* 
A picture of a game box isn't a screenshot. I don't even know why you'd post that...

Just to show you folks what i just bought, didn't see any harm in it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nemes* 
What game is this ??

http://games.gamepressure.com/game_info.asp?ID=8464

The game looks like goldeneye on the n64, with 2007 graphics and HQ special effects.


----------



## The_0ctogon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Just to show you folks what i just bought, didn't see any harm in it.

http://games.gamepressure.com/game_info.asp?ID=8464

The game looks like goldeneye on the n64, with 2007 graphics and HQ special effects.

How can it look like goldeneye if it has 2007 graphics??


----------



## Butterbum

They see me rushing
They hatin'


----------



## sccrfreak342




----------



## Havegooda

What game is this?










~Gooda~


----------



## dskina

World in Conflict


----------



## getllamasfast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_0ctogon*


How can it look like goldeneye if it has 2007 graphics??


It can because $tillLegendary says so.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_0ctogon*


How can it look like goldeneye if it has 2007 graphics??


Actually, my mistake, the game looks like a updated perfect dark. ( xbox 360 doesn't count ). Take a look at these textures on the wall and judge for yourself: It has the perfect dark look, IMO. 


















Hey guys, i took a picture of the water in the game, its not bioshock quality, but it looks good.


----------



## headcracker

game name ? nobody puts names in here


----------



## Nemes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Just to show you folks what i just bought, didn't see any harm in it.

http://games.gamepressure.com/game_info.asp?ID=8464

The game looks like goldeneye on the n64, with 2007 graphics and HQ special effects.


Interesting - nvr heard of it before..

Nemes


----------



## horror

that last pic looks so funny


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

*horror* all 3 of those shots is from Crysis?
They look cool.


----------



## XaNe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


*horror* all 3 of those shots is from Crysis?
They look cool.


Yep Sexiest Game ever made.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Marin




----------



## PhillyOverclocker

The need for a new game finally beat out the cheap bastard in me, so I finally got the game I should have gotten months ago. COD4 of course.

I bought it yesterday and I'm already keeping my k/d at around 1.5. I beat the game in a day and a half on the second to the easiest setting. It seems like the MP does not have the sharp learning curve like CS:S or BF2142.

I will be owning ass soon enough...here's lil 'ol me owning on a server full of high-ranking fellows.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker* 
The need for a new game finally beat out the cheap bastard in me, so I finally got the game I should have gotten months ago. COD4 of course.

I bought it yesterday and I'm already keeping my k/d at around 1.5. I beat the game in a day and a half on the second to the easiest setting. It seems like the MP does not have the sharp learning curve like CS:S or BF2142.

I will be owning ass soon enough...here's lil 'ol me owning on a server full of high-ranking fellows.

high rank does not equal high skill...
saying that lightly tho dont take me wrong
awesome that you got the game
awesome that you are doing really well already
keep at it and go kill people for me! get some knifes and mine kills in there too


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Cr4zYH3aD




----------



## horror

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker*


The need for a new game finally beat out the cheap bastard in me, so I finally got the game I should have gotten months ago. COD4 of course.

I bought it yesterday and I'm already keeping my k/d at around 1.5. I beat the game in a day and a half on the second to the easiest setting. It seems like the MP does not have the sharp learning curve like CS:S or BF2142.

I will be owning ass soon enough...here's lil 'ol me owning on a server full of high-ranking fellows.


16/9 is owning to u? its not even a 2 to 1.


----------



## horror

Legendary: what did u think about jericho? how did it hold up against the gameplay and layout of bioshock and more recent stuff? i have been wanting to play it but heard it was really boring.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

http://www.gamershell.com/static/scr...84456_full.jpg
ROFL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *horror* 
Legendary: what did u think about jericho? how did it hold up against the gameplay and layout of bioshock and more recent stuff? i have been wanting to play it but heard it was really boring.

I can't play bioshock, so i wouldn't know. But Jericho is very good, the graphics looks good depending on your GPU. With my 6200, the game looks too dark, dry looking despite me having the video settings at 1024x768 texture and shader level on high. It did look better with my 2400 and 8400GS tho. As for gameplay, i just started playing it, its fun and you fight alot of monsters at one time. You command a team , and don't worry about if someone dies in the game, you can just heal them and bring them back.

If you seen any of the blade movies, its just like it. Only thing you don't fight vampires lol. Just download the demo and try it yourself. I think its the best FPS next to timeshift. As for bioshock , it seems good, but as i said i can't play it correctly on this computer. Maybe i will have better luck once i buy the 8500GT(PCI ) and HisX1550(PCI) for testing soon.







I did manager to test it out some what, and bioshock reminds of the old 3DO game Killing time. Killing time was awesome


----------



## Ziggy

I love this thread. When board I find myself just browsing through.


----------



## pifive

F1Elites.com


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## lhowatt

preview weekend beta test of warhammer online. I thought the game was awesome. The finaly game will have better graphics.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*












OMG that game was ****e.


----------



## go4life

lol


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


EDIT: If you are talking about Timeshift, thats not " BLUR ", thats HDR what you see, plus PhsX effects, and dust, and stuff.


Yeah, you don't have PhysX...nice try.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


Yeah, you don't have PhysX...nice try.


hehe tried to say that to him a while back


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Oh, and the 6200 doesn't support HDR...this guy is ******ed


----------



## go4life

maybe we should start a thread with all the things he have said?







lol


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

This guy scared the crap out of me


----------



## go4life

ooh I like that guy on the pic legendary! Looks like he need a hug xD


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


This guy scared the crap out of me










Those graphics scared the crap out of me


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


Those graphics scared the crap out of me


ROFLMAO

hah


----------



## Nihilist

Good old Ultima Online on a Free Shard (Demise)


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nihilist* 
Good old Ultima Online on a Free Shard (Demise)










ABC:UO > Demise IMHO.

I started there 4 years ago, stopped 2 years ago. Started again this summer, stopped again in late June, wasn't feeling the addiction anymore.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


Oh, and the 6200 doesn't support HDR...this guy is ******ed


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

That doesn't mean you have HDR


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Yeah, true HDR hardware support came in with the 7 series.


----------



## Unstableiser

AHaha, seriously Legendary, just read the bottom of the picture you just posted...


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

6-Series can do HDR cant they?

Or do Oblivion and EVE not use real HDR?


----------



## exileschild

I'm lost here..

Legendary
Rep: 46 
Unique Rep: 0


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

No. They can't. As I said, HDR supported hardware came in with the 7 series.

Oblivion does use real HDR.


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


6-Series can do HDR cant they?

Or do Oblivion and EVE not use real HDR?










I'm pretty sure the 6 series supports HDR.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Im pretty sure they do....

I Played Oblivion on a 6600GT and a 6800GT and i ran with HDR ON for both.

Also, the 6 series HDR/SM3.0 support was the selling point then, as i dont remember a 6 series card that could stand up to an X800 or X850 in terms of raw performance......


----------



## Pap3r

I thought Legendary got an 8400?

I give props to legendary, though. He seems to have much more fun playing games than you guys ever will. I especially like that comment he once said 
Quote:



Having the best is good, but having something good is even better


You don't need the best stuff to enjoy things, guys


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Ok, then go sell your quad, 2GB DDR2 and 88GT pl0x


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i_ame_killer_2*


That doesn't mean you have HDR










thats right!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2000_Skyline12*


Yeah, true HDR hardware support came in with the 7 series.


Another guy that is right!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


AHaha, seriously Legendary, just read the bottom of the picture you just posted...










And what do we have here?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


6-Series can do HDR cant they?
Or do Oblivion and EVE not use real HDR?










Usually it stands ``IF supported`` on many games. That will say that oblivion wont use it unless its supported









Quote:



Originally Posted by *exileschild*


I'm lost here..

Legendary
Rep: 46 
Unique Rep: 0


ouch^^


----------



## Pap3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2000_Skyline12*


Ok, then go sell your quad, 2GB DDR2 and 88GT pl0x










You took that really personally didn't you?


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *exileschild*


I'm lost here..

Legendary
Rep: 46 
Unique Rep: 0


Im confused by this also.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Im confused by this also.


Database error or something, happens every so often....

I see everyone with 0 Unique ATM.....


----------



## exileschild

Keep screenies coming from new games plz!!









Side note: I love how someone added $till legendaryu2k to the tags of thread. LoL


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pap3r*


You took that really personally didn't you?


Haha, nah, just messin' wouldn't want you to do that lol, but I do believe that quote though


----------



## Fatal05

The 6 series were the first cards to support SM3.0, along with HDR. I know this, as it was the reason I chose my 6800GS over a X800XL.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *exileschild*


Side note: I love how someone added $till legendaryu2k to the tags of thread. LoL


you should have seen the old tags lol xD but they where deleted by admins


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Old pic, but eh....


----------



## Pap3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2000_Skyline12* 
Haha, nah, just messin' wouldn't want you to do that lol, but I do believe that quote though

Yeha I gotcha









I don't consider myself to have the bests tuff at all, I'm pretty poor actually, lol. This rig, the mobo, cpu, gpu and ram only cost about 500 all together







I just needed to upgrade form my 7600 and AMD 4600.

A surprise goes to who can guess what's on fire and is being shot by my grav gun


----------



## Exean

Fishing it up on Warlock, Arygos USA realm


----------



## Ecstasis

Is that list Oblivion pic with The Realistic Enviroments mod?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

ooops too big of a picture:



^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecstasis* 
Is that list Oblivion pic with The Realistic Enviroments mod?

That was taken a long while ago, but no

What i was running then (Actually same as now accept i have TP3 now) -
Qarls TP2
Low-Poly Grass
Enhanced Water v2.0 HD Water


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Forgot to mention i also have the Distance LOD Fix (Tiling fix?).


----------



## go4life




----------



## The Fury

WIC


----------



## Coma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


I'm pretty sure the 6 series supports HDR.


Bloom, not HDR D:


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Marin

Original Size: 1920x1200


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coma* 
Bloom, not HDR D:

6 series does SM3...... SO that would mean it does HDR right? D:


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## Criswell

lol "legendary" just sets everything to high long enough to take a screenie, and back to low 800x600 and dx7 mode for FPS...

*Back in the 7600GT days.*


----------



## Kamikaze127

Lol look at aslan!


----------



## OJX

Resized from 1680x1050
Lumberyard, love arena mode, and I love people who listen to me and have fun, like going all Engies for a round


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Criswell*


lol "legendary" just sets everything to high long enough to take a screenie, and back to low 800x600 and dx7 mode for FPS...

*Back in the 7600GT days.*
http://la.gg/upl/20070506192534.jpg


What game is that? and btw there is no game which i own where i play it 800x600 that i can recall. Even when i was using the FX5500 i never played games at 800x600. The only time when i was playing games at 800x600 is when i was using the Radeon 7000 and 9250 and FX5200. I play games at 1024x768 or 1280x1024.


----------



## Skullzaflare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
What game is that? and btw there is no game which i own where i play it 800x600 that i can recall. Even when i was using the FX5500 i never played games at 800x600. The only time when i was playing games at 800x600 is when i was using the Radeon 7000 and 9250 and FX5200. I play games at 1024x768 or 1280x1024.



Quote:


Originally Posted by *Criswell* 
lol "legendary" just sets everything to high long enough to take a screenie, and back to low 800x600 and dx7 mode for FPS...

*Back in the 7600GT days.*










no, leg doesnt really care about fps, i think, to him, 10-15 fps is fine, correct me if im wrong leg

he will run the graphics as high as he can

i honestly respect him for that, i cant take anything less than 35fps, or i refuse to pla it, 30 is barely playable for me

leg, that fx5500, did you figure out how to get it to open cod4? i get a alpha error


----------



## stn0092

GRID


----------



## LuminatX

Online Crysis


----------



## Marin

Original Size: 1920x1200


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Original Size: 1920x1200


How's the 4870x2 working out for you?


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
How's the 4870x2 working out for you?

It's amazing.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Criswell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*












taht looks nice


----------



## NrGx




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Criswell*


taht looks nice


http://www.etrom.net/essence/

Sadly i am not able to play it at this time







, on the plus side i only paid 4.99 brand new for it at gamestop


----------



## Bryceb

Map is called dreamexperimental, pretty fun single-player level. http://www.crymod.com/filebase.php?fileid=974&lim=0


----------



## Bryceb

Can someone tell me how to post full pictures using imageshack? Thanks


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bryceb*


Can someone tell me how to post full pictures using imageshack? Thanks


Imageshack resizes large pics. Try Tinypic.


----------



## Bryceb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


Imageshack resizes large pics. Try Tinypic.


Hey thanks a lot.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Redbull1985

^^Plz post game names man


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 









It might just be me, but you do hyper-intesify your bloom effects?


----------



## Bryceb

This is another single player level called cold mountain, running with the very high xp mod. Even though my fps was so low, it looks so good that I don't care.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
It might just be me, but you do hyper-intesify your bloom effects?










How i have the settings in the game.

The game is called Red Ocean








http://games.gamepressure.com/game_info.asp?ID=8464


----------



## Nemes

I like this thread - but I'm struggling to identify the games associated with the screenshots msot of the time.

Can folks put game names under their screenies for detail obbsessive so and so's like oneself









N


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemes*


I like this thread - but I'm struggling to identify the games associated with the screenshots msot of the time.

Can folks put game names under their screenies for detail obbsessive so and so's like oneself









N


I agree! I try to put the name under at least


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Legendary tried to do this and there was a big problem with and everyone made a fuss about it.


----------



## horror

bang.


----------



## KClaisse

I thinks I went the wrong way.....


----------



## japan1




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2000_Skyline12*


Legendary tried to do this and there was a big problem with and everyone made a fuss about it.


Well actually thats true, but i use to do the following:









" Jericho , 1024x768 , Shader and Texture on High, No advanced Smoothing, No shadows, No Vsync = 11-20fps/2400HD PCI "

Then people will make a fuss about it, because i use to go into detail about how i am playing the game. I do not do that anymore tho, but i will add the name of course.


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Ah, yeah


----------



## Bryceb




----------



## Marin

Original Size: 1920x1200










Winrar and it's my third time playing in a few months, yayz.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Secret Service in Harms Way.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## horror




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Terror Strike


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *horror*


^jesus legend u dont have much of a life do u?


That was completely uncalled for.

Just because people play a lot of games doesn't mean that metaphorically they don't have a life. I or any other person could be considered as part of that stereotype, who are you to judge?

The most scenic thing I could find in my screenshots folder;


----------



## jinja_ninja

This is page 666 *runs and hides*


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja*


This is page 666 *runs and hides*


Was just about to say that


----------



## Coma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *horror*


like i said, get alife dude LOL. ALOT of ppl use ^.


You're rude. The rules say you have to treat everybody else on OCN with respect.
Fix it before somebody reports you.


----------



## abe_joker

holy...666 page...post fast


----------



## IEATFISH

I just want to let everyone know that you can change the amount of posts to show on each page, so it is only 666 for some people. Just so everyone knows.


----------



## go4life

the number of the beast!^^


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

muhahaha


----------



## Kamakazi

Took care of off topic dribble. Lets stay on topic boys.


----------



## Twinnuke

Only page 167 for me


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja* 
This is page 666 *runs and hides*

This is page 167 for me


















Olllllllllllldddddddd MapleStory screenshot lol


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
This is page 167 for me


















Olllllllllllldddddddd MapleStory screenshot lol

That brings back so much memories, lol.


----------



## Outcasst




----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
That brings back so much memories, lol.

Lol yeah, the NX was sucking up WAAAAYYY too much of my money, I had to quit.

And it looks like BasilMarket doesn't like hotlinking.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

What *horror* said, to answer you:
*jesus legend u dont have much of a life do u?*

Believe this or not, i do not play non of my games as much like you think. I play my console games for about an hour or 2 hours every other day and let my systems rest for about 3-4 days. As for my PC, when i am not working, i am online for hours, or near my computer, and the screenshots which you see, well everytime i play a pc game , i have fraps running and i take shots and come to OC to post a picture or so.

Now also, i am alive, so i have a life. As for being busy, well i don't work 9-5 or 8-4 like most people, i am not going to say what type of work or jobs that i do, but if you google my name you will find out. Nevertheless, i am busy, but i make time to get whatever done. Nobody is really that busy in life, unless you are working as a slave or something and if that is the case, maybe you should change jobs.


----------



## alexisd

Thanks again for all this great screenshots even in this 666 page.Keep them comming.


----------



## nathris

Win.


----------



## foslock

Just to end the legendary debate (sorry man) I have quoted from the nvidia site:

Quote:



Q: What are key improvements, as compared to GeForce Go 6200?
A number of improvements are offered on the GeForce 7300, including:

* Full support of the latest HDR technology via floating-point computational support.
* Each pipe has more computational horsepower, resulting in faster performance per pipe.
* The shader performance and programmability dramatically improved.


Source

Using our sense of logic, since the question refers to things ADDED to the 7300 compared to the 6200 (Go is irrelevant, same chip) we can reasonably assume that the 6200 did NOT fully support HDR lighting. That doesn't mean it doesn't support bloom effects (entirely possible, because that's what's in all of his screenshots).

Sorry for driving this off-topic, just wanted to end that debate.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## loop0001

farcry rocks...i still play..the first 4 levels... quite often!


----------



## go4life

I am so SICK of far cry... I can do those levels backwards..


----------



## horror

hmm farcry looks suprisingly good. i must reinstall


----------



## Outcasst

Yeah that screenshot has made me wanna play through farcry again. Thanks legendary


----------



## go4life

well I guess someone wants to play it







lol


----------



## L00NYGAMER

Mass Effect...


----------



## Boyboyd

i went round to a friends today and he has the original doom II on floppy disks.

Might install it, only thing is will it work in Vista. It needs DOS 5 or above, will vista be too above, or can i run it in compatability mode.

Needs a whole 20Mb of hard disk space!!! Zomg!


----------



## go4life

wow a hole 20mb?!?! That is way to much^^


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


wow a hole 20mb?!?! That is way to much^^


it gets better

Â· CD-ROM Drive, 150KB/sec or higher.
Â· 386/33 DX minimum; designed for 486 or higher.
Â· MS-DOS 5.0 or higher.
Â· Hard drive, 20MB of free space.
*Â· 4MB RAM minimum.*
Â· VGA graphics.
Â· Joystick and mouse optional.
Â· Supports Sound Blaster, AdLib, and 100% compatible sound cards,
Â· Gravis Ultra Sound and Roland Sound Canvas

can't wait to give this baby a try.


----------



## wiggy2k7

run it in DOS Box


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


it gets better

Â· CD-ROM Drive, 150KB/sec or higher.
Â· 386/33 DX minimum; designed for 486 or higher.
Â· MS-DOS 5.0 or higher.
Â· Hard drive, 20MB of free space.
*Â· 4MB RAM minimum.*
Â· VGA graphics.
Â· Joystick and mouse optional.
Â· Supports Sound Blaster, AdLib, and 100% compatible sound cards,
Â· Gravis Ultra Sound and Roland Sound Canvas

can't wait to give this baby a try.


OMG I NEED TO UPGRADE MY RAM! haha


----------



## wiggy2k7

A couple of days ago my next door neighbour gave me Alien Trilogy for Windows 95, its in superb condition aswell. The requirements for that are:

486DX2/6MHz PC
8 MB RAM
2 MB HDD Space
1 MB SVGA Graphics Card

I might give it a run in DOS box


----------



## WillFlexforFoood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


OMG I NEED TO UPGRADE MY RAM! haha










kitty's got you covered.


----------



## go4life

oh should get a kitty like that


----------



## headcrabcake

here is one from Tf2 i like the blood


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

This is really my first time playing Far cry on this computer, the 6200 can run it ok, but i get bad water reflections, but just recently testing the game out with my 5500FX, the game runs better and the water issue is fix









So far, Far Cry Rocks........


----------



## aroc91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


but if you google my name you will find out.


I just did. And I found out you apparently have herpes.







lol


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

!!!!LOLZ!!!, man that was people over at one of the Smashing Pumpkins forums making fun of me. 
Anyways


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


This is really my first time playing Far cry on this computer, the 6200 can run it ok, but i get bad water reflections, but just recently testing the game out with my 5500FX, the game runs better and the water issue is fix









So far, Far Cry Rocks........


Agreed...have Far Cry, especially love messing around in DEVMODE, lol

Less than 2 months till Far Cry 2!!!!


----------



## Flack88

Mabie they were hinting Still Legendary?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

ALRIGHT FOLKS, LESS CHATTER , MORE PHOTOS. 









Btw, nice Crysis photo willflex


----------



## Flack88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


which? The Gamecube or the 27yr old virgin thing?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


ALRIGHT FOLKS, LESS CHATTER , MORE PHOTOS.


I think that hit a nerve.

German Steel!



















No kidding this Damaged an engine.


















Ohh and if anyone wants a great CoH mod check out THIS.


----------



## Unstableiser

Race 07


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

^^^^^What game?


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*
^^^^^What game?

Arse.








M2TW


----------



## IEATFISH

Painkiller


----------



## Kamakazi

Any more off-topic posts are going straight to warning/infractions.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Painkiller Overdose, guys:


----------



## Mustangman70

A FREE online MMOFPS called "combat arms" made by nexon....

Check it out here

This is all ive been playing lately.... if you download it add me fknfst70stng and let me know

http://combatarms.nexon.net/


----------



## Mustangman70

Heres a better picture

There is TONS of options for guns, cammo, gear, scopes extended clips everything lol










And this is with my mediocre system below, after seeing some of these shots, it really makes me want to get a better system built lol


----------



## pioneerisloud

Is there anyway to host a server for this game? I'm downloading it now







.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Hey Mustangman70, i use to play the game all the time. I will install it when i get home tomorrow and let you know when i am about to play. See you guys online.








peace


----------



## Mustangman70

Aw awesome more people to team up with










I don't believe you can host your own server.but for all i know you might be able too..but you can make a room with a password so only certain people can get in...

I have a team speak chat client server too if you guys have headsets.... me and my buddy Kevin straight murder *****es when we are using our headsets since most people probably aren't on them. And even though i wish the graphics were a little better... i cant complain i usually have no lag what so ever







.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mustangman70*


Aw awesome more people to team up with









I don't believe you can host your own server.but for all i know you might be able too..but you can make a room with a password so only certain people can get in...

I have a team speak chat client server too if you guys have headsets.... me and my buddy Kevin straight murder *****es when we are using our headsets since most people probably aren't on them. And even though i wish the graphics were a little better... i cant complain i usually have no lag what so ever







.


I don't use teamspeak. Me and my gaming buddies usually use xfire though







. But yeah, I'll most definitely be on once my rig is considered stable enough.


----------



## NCspecV81

Welp! I put like 3hrs into this game today and it's VERY addicting! I just want to keep eating stuff!

Well, this is how the world began right? Where's the UFO that supposedly seeded my planet? Mine is called 3arth btw!










I think that thing in the background was going to swat me a new one!










Oops! Shouldn't have ate that!


----------



## Mustangman70

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


I don't use teamspeak. Me and my gaming buddies usually use xfire though







. But yeah, I'll most definitely be on once my rig is considered stable enough.



Cool ill see ya on

You know is a bad azz game when you have other games u pay to play monthly...yet i spend all month playing this one lol


----------



## i n f a m o u s

So whats the gameplay like in Combat Arms? Does it have an arcade feel to it like CS:S? If so, I'll just pass on this one.


----------



## Unstableiser

Spore is unlocked now then? I thought it was out on the 5th?


----------



## darklighthim

I don't have RACE or GTR evolution yet







but here is a screenshot from GTR 2

Pulling of the line from 8th place at donnington where i eventually finshed 4th


----------



## TheHoff

^^^^ Where's the AA? All those jaggies make me sick.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


^^^^ Where's the AA? All those jaggies make me sick.


I am assuming if he tried his x1650 would cry foul


----------



## Mustangman70

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i n f a m o u s*


So whats the gameplay like in Combat Arms? Does it have an arcade feel to it like CS:S? If so, I'll just pass on this one.


No its not arcady at all...

Its like....COD4 and Crysis had a kid lol


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## japan1




----------



## Skullzaflare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mustangman70* 
No its not arcady at all...

Its like....COD4 and Crysis had a kid lol

lol, i wish

its identical to cs:s with slight better graphics

weapons feel a littl ebetter too

has same buying as css ecept you lease a weapon for so and so long, that costs money, which you earn every round. i average 160 gain every round, a regular ak-47 costs 800 a day

also, theres alot of hackers on there, 4 of the 5 servers i tried last night each had 1 full team of hackers, and dont say i dont know, last i checked people cant float across a map at 60mph, or take 4 shotgun clips to the head


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

COD4 looks real , those must be some of the cut scenes right?


----------



## Fusion Racing

GTR Evolution


----------



## Skullzaflare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
COD4 looks real , those must be some of the cut scenes right?

thats half cut scene half gameplay, they mixed it together right there

also your graphics settings adjust the look on that part


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
COD4 looks real , those must be some of the cut scenes right?

While that is half cutscene half gameplay, that is what the game looks like when playing it.


----------



## Mustangman70

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skullzaflare*


also, theres alot of hackers on there, 4 of the 5 servers i tried last night each had 1 full team of hackers, and dont say i dont know, last i checked people cant float across a map at 60mph, or take 4 shotgun clips to the head


lol i hatez teh hacckzorz


----------



## CaBo0sE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mustangman70*


No its not arcady at all...

Its like....COD4 and Crysis had a kid lol


If Combat Arms isn't arcady, I don't know what is.


----------



## darklighthim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
I am assuming if he tried his x1650 would cry foul

Possibly, never tried AA i don't think on that game as i'm not sure how my x1650 would cope, noticed some really bad slowdown at times but mostly its fine and thats on higth settings.....Hmm i'll test out AA now and post a screenshot in a moment.


----------



## darklighthim

My actual settings were 1280x1024 with dx9 shader level and i had custom video settings with some on medium and some on high and no FSAA. Done a quick test of all FSAA levels at same settings i had before on a race at monza

Here is level 1 FSAA - Very playable at decent fps









Here is level 2 FSAA - Still very playable at good FPS









And here is level 3 FSAA - Playable but stays around 20-30 FPS


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Maybe someone can help me, i thought the AI was dumb , but in the second photo, the dudes in the boat, one of them is packing a rocket launcher, i can't seem to dodge the rockets, when i run i get hit, when i am in the jeep i get blown up , i keep failing hahaa.

Any ideas, should i go under water and do a sneak attack on them or something?


----------



## awdrifter

Just got Assassin's Creed installed back on my new comp, I had to play on medium settings with my old X1950GT, now I can max it out, the game looks gorgeous.







The only complain I have is they could've used slightly higher quality texture.


----------



## jpw007

CoD4
(though this is jsut me playing well ^_^ )


----------



## jpw007

and now UT3









will get some other ones of just random gaming momets etc


----------



## TheHoff

It's a floating ct.


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


COD4 looks real , those must be some of the cut scenes right?


Pretty much all cut scenes are rendered by the console/PC running it these days. The game normally looks better then that actually. It looks like it didn't have any AF. Just look at the trees in the background, most of them don't have shadows either.


----------



## awdrifter

Few more shots of AC. Using the hidden blade for battle is really fun.


----------



## ekser87




----------



## Mustangman70

*** kind of game is that?


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mustangman70*


*** kind of game is that?


Spore


----------



## stn0092

awdrifter's Assassin's Creed screens compelled me to play the game again.


----------



## laurie




----------



## Mootsfox

Why would you ruin a perfectly good Alyx with that... thing.


----------



## Penicilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Why would you ruin a perfectly good Alyx with that... thing.


+1

She looks like a porn star.


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Why would you ruin a perfectly good Alyx with that... thing.


----------



## The Master Chief




----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
This is page 167 for me


















Olllllllllllldddddddd MapleStory screenshot lol

Same setting I use then.
The last spore pictures that was posted. please keep it non-naked...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

You people still looking at video game boobs, oh man LOLZX1400!


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *horror*


16/9 is owning to u? its not even a 2 to 1.


Ok. Is this better? I've only played the game for about 4 hours so far.


----------



## CDMAN




----------



## Syrillian

Awesome shot there, CDMAN.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDMAN*












You're in the UK aren't you?


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*












Ha!
One of the few times I actually laughed out loud.


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stn0092*


awdrifter's Assassin's Creed screens compelled me to play the game again.


Cool. I just re-played the final battle.









Slight spoiler so I'm going to link the thumbnails instead. Click on them if you want to see the full size pic.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/3815/ac2fg7.jpg

Is that Pixelation i see in the ground? AA should be able to fix that you know.(um maybe)


----------



## stn0092

It's unrelated to AA. He just has shadow details turned down. If it was due to a lack of AA, you'd see jaggies all over instead of just on the shadows.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

sof3


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/3815/ac2fg7.jpg

Is that Pixelation i see in the ground? AA should be able to fix that you know.(um maybe)


I maxed out all the settings in game. I think that's just caused by the low texture.


----------



## Unstableiser

Shadows suck in AC, looks like they are shader 2 lol.


----------



## reberto

OOT FTW
















16xAA/16XAF as well! Doesn't improve it much but it makes it look pretty good on my 22' LCD. Still the best game ever made IMO


----------



## Marin

Original size: 1920x1200


----------



## Kornowski

Is that Left 4 Dead? I didn't know it was out yet...


----------



## i n f a m o u s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Original size: 1920x1200











All those weapons your carrying are only going to slow you down. Were you looking for weapons to help out your team mates or just one man teaming it?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kornowski*


Is that Left 4 Dead? I didn't know it was out yet...


No, it's a HL2 mod called Zombie Panic: Source.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


OOT FTW
















16xAA/16XAF as well! Doesn't improve it much but it makes it look pretty good on my 22' LCD. Still the best game ever made IMO










Where'd you get that on PC?


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stn0092*









Where'd you get that on PC?


Ancient chinese secret


----------



## Ziggy

My abominations.

















Does the thread have a size limit? I can re-size.


----------



## nathris

*** is this "pie" you keep referring to?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Ziggy, i don't believe this thread has a size limit, but those images sure did take a while to load on my computer lol. I have my resolution set to the highest which is 1280x1024, maybe thats the problem. Nice images tho


----------



## jeffries7

can you still get the free download of spore???


----------



## LuminatX




----------



## yasinovic




----------



## LuminatX

there should be a size limit of 800x600
higher then that and its just ridiculous.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

800x600, 1024x768, 1280x1024 is ok, anything higher is fine, if you are using a large Monitor. My monitor is 15inchs, so anything above 1600x1200 is weird.


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuminatX* 
there should be a size limit of 800x600
higher then that and its just ridiculous.

How is it ridiculous? My res is 1680x1050, all my screenshots are 1680x1050, so all my posts will be 1680x1050. Size limits are created by people who are jealous of our high res monitors


----------



## Skullzaflare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
How is it ridiculous? My res is 1680x1050, all my screenshots are 1680x1050, so all my posts will be 1680x1050. Size limits are created by people who are jealous of our high res monitors









exactly, my 1920x1080 has yet to be fully fulfilled


----------



## laurie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Why would you ruin a perfectly good Alyx with that... thing.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Why not pay some respect and just post in Marin's way, and post around 1024x768 - 1280x1024. If you wanna boast about your highrez monitors just add *ORIGINAL SIZE 1920x1200* like Marin does, that way it won't slow the thread so much either. I just post stuff in the OCN uploader so sometimes it don't resizes though.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Why not pay some respect and just post in Marin's way, and post around 1024x768 - 1280x1024. If you wanna boast about your highrez monitors just add *ORIGINAL SIZE 1920x1200* like Marin does, that way it won't slow the thread so much either. I just post stuff in the OCN uploader so sometimes it don't resizes though.


Its hardly boasting about having a high res monitor. I would prefer to post screenshots in their original size in order to keep the quality nice and high. The idea of this thread was to show how good games can look - and people should expect that because there are high res screens available that some images may take a few seconds to load.


----------



## laurie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Why not pay some respect and just post in Marin's way, and post around 1024x768 - 1280x1024. If you wanna boast about your highrez monitors just add *ORIGINAL SIZE 1920x1200* like Marin does, that way it won't slow the thread so much either. I just post stuff in the OCN uploader so sometimes it don't resizes though.


Are you talking to me?
What makes you think Im boasting?
Also they have been re sized.

I like to see big images anyway.
Like Fusion says its nice to see all the textures etc.
If there is a size restriction im sorry and will happily shrink them.


----------



## A Russian :D

Company Of Heroes


----------



## tat2monsta

this was 1920/1200 blaah blaah blaah


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*












Oh I hated the boat part sooo much... kept running in circles and the little boat that is supposed to take you down to the water did do that...


----------



## Marin

Original size: 1920x1200

"Ultra high"


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Oh I hated the boat part sooo much... kept running in circles and the little boat that is supposed to take you down to the water did do that...


All i know the AI Is tough in this game, and i have it on easy.

HEY *Marin* WHAT 2D GAME IS THAT? 
and is it in stores yet?


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


All i know the AI Is tough in this game, and i have it on easy.

HEY *Marin* WHAT 2D GAME IS THAT? 
and is it in stores yet?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bionic_Commando:_Rearmed


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
All i know the AI Is tough in this game, and i have it on easy.

You must have it at hard! or else its no challenge at all!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

I thought the game was in stores, oh well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
You must have it at hard! or else its no challenge at all!

Its on easy, i had some trouble with the guy on the boat with the rocket launcher, and sometimes people will shoot at you and you don't know where the bullets are coming from. One guy was all the way up in the tress hiding lol


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Why not pay some respect and just post in Marin's way, and post around 1024x768 - 1280x1024. If you wanna boast about your highrez monitors just add *ORIGINAL SIZE 1920x1200* like Marin does, that way it won't slow the thread so much either. I just post stuff in the OCN uploader so sometimes it don't resizes though.

The resolution of the picture has nothing to do with how long it takes the picture to load, its about the filesize.

Anyway, beewbz.


----------



## dskina

Installed PT, played for a little while.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
Installed PT, played for a little while.



Can you play single player against the computer or timeattack in the game, i have been curious to try it out.


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Can you play single player against the computer or timeattack in the game, i have been curious to try it out.

They have a single player Mission Mode. And I'm pretty sure that you can race you ghost in practice mode.

They've recently modified the game engine so that low powered systems can play it, too.


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
The resolution of the picture has nothing to do with how long it takes the picture to load, its about the filesize.

Anyway, beewbz.









Awesome! So smooth







!!!


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sm3gH3ad*


Awesome! So smooth







!!!


24x ED-AA + 16x AF







I was running it at just 16x normal AA but then I switched it to ED AA. Doesn't look any better but whatever


----------



## By-Tor

Taken today in Warhammer...


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
The resolution of the picture has nothing to do with how long it takes the picture to load, its about the filesize.

Anyway, beewbz.

And file size comes from resolution and colors. JPG isn't even worth talking about since I spouse everyone saves in JPG when they upload. PNG is good also, if it hasn't been saved as layered picture.


----------



## slyoteboy

World in Conflict playing by myself , and lanned up.
























Those were all single player , like 2nd or 3rd mission. Best part.

Heres lanned up with my bro , and a friend. I made my bro and friend glow in the dark with the nukes.

Heres a bridgehead attack (thats my arty coming in from the right)









iminent death , calm before the storm









The flash









Its all over but the crying


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ziggy* 
My abominations.
~snip~

Does the thread have a size limit? I can re-size.

Are those the highest graphical settings for Spore?


----------



## Monst3r

heres a few pics before i sold my characters.. I didnt have any pics of my gnome warriors with both s3 weapons both enchanted with executioner unfortunately.. heres some pics anyways hope u like oh and i had 2 add a pic of me owning a battleground only 1 death, Defensive stance/spell reflect for the win


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

Back on Legacy again.

Attachment 82141


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
*And file size comes from resolution and colors.* JPG isn't even worth talking about since I spouse everyone saves in JPG when they upload. PNG is good also, if it hasn't been saved as layered picture.

O rly? Then how come I can make 10000x10000 images in PS with 3 layers and have the file under 400k?

File limits are just for the small monitored and 56k users, none of which most of us care about


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

My monitor is 15inchs, CRT , i like viewing images at 800x600, 1024x,768, 1280x1024, anything higher is fine with me also. However, 1900x something is kinda silly. I don't care what type of monitor someone is using, also for the person who said people are jealous, lol please, and last, posting 1900x+ well it just doesn't seem proper to post images that wide/large.

Peace


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
My monitor is 15inchs, CRT , i like viewing images at 800x600, 1024x,768, 1280x1024, anything higher is fine with me also. However, 1900x something is kinda silly. I don't care what type of monitor someone is using, also for the person who said people are jealous, lol please, and last, posting 1900x+ well it just doesn't seem proper to post images that wide/large.

Peace

If the screen shot was taken at a certain res, leave it as is. If you don't want to look at images that big, scroll past them, it's not hard.


----------



## Ziggy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 
Are those the highest graphical settings for Spore?

Yes, and they were originally at 1920x1200 but tinypic resizes.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Its on easy, i had some trouble with the guy on the boat with the rocket launcher, and sometimes people will shoot at you and you don't know where the bullets are coming from. One guy was all the way up in the tress hiding lol

hehe.. but seriously far cry is to simple on easy








ever tried realistic? damn that was though!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Nope, i am going to finish up easy then play with the other settings.


----------



## go4life

alright


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 

















What game?


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeUbi* 
What game?

D:
flatout


----------



## i n f a m o u s




----------



## awdrifter




----------



## i n f a m o u s

Takin the car sideways.


----------



## awdrifter

Very nice, I've played the M3 challenge, very hard to drift in that game.


----------



## i n f a m o u s

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awdrifter* 
Very nice, I've played the M3 challenge, very hard to drift in that game.

Especially with a keyboard! @[email protected]


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Damn, that car game looks real. Very nice


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
O rly? Then how come I can make 10000x10000 images in PS with 3 layers and have the file under 400k?

File limits are just for the small monitored and 56k users, none of which most of us care about









How many different colors did you use?


----------



## Vegnagun

Here's a shot from me.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vegnagun666* 
Here's a shot from me.









first thought: God Hand...
second thought: tickling?


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
first thought: God Hand...
second thought: tickling?

Nah no tickling.. A very 'painy' death lol.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
How is it ridiculous? My res is 1680x1050, all my screenshots are 1680x1050, so all my posts will be 1680x1050. Size limits are created by people who are jealous of our high res monitors









I agree, but I am also jealous.


----------



## stn0092




----------



## darklighthim

Nice screens, loving the gamestation logos on the BMW.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

One of the Worse FPS shooter ever created, this POS is not worth one cent, i hate this game, and i can't get pass the first damn level, but its fun as hell LOL, in a cheap way.


----------



## slyoteboy

^^^ lol looks like tom cruise with long hair or something.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

The 8 series of cards has that i think its called Antialiasing gamma correction. The 2400 does not, so the colors in this game looks wash out.







I tried every thing to fix it, using 8.9 /ccc/att, but no luck. I was thinking of putting the game settings at 1280x1024, advanced smoothing, monitor blur, shader and texture on high and that might fix the colors.


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stn0092*





















How did you get the Corvette to drift? I don't remember it being available as a drift car.


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slyoteboy*


^^^ lol looks like tom cruise with long hair or something.


Holy crap, it does!


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awdrifter*


How did you get the Corvette to drift? I don't remember it being available as a drift car.


It doesn't need to be a drift car to drift. You can drift through turns with any car in any kind of race, although the difficulty varies from car to car. It's just only drift cars are allowed into the drift events. The pic was from the Aston vs Corvette event.

I actually can't pull off a decent drift in an actual drift event. In a drift event, it feels like the game removes half the cars weight and I end up sliding around and slamming into the walls. Take the Nissan Silvia for example. I can drift fine in a touge race but in a drift event, the car feels like it's missing a decent chunk of its weight.


----------



## nathris

When in rome...










be sure to employ a 1:1 housing to farm ratio


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stn0092*


It doesn't need to be a drift car to drift. You can drift through turns with any car in any kind of race, although the difficulty varies from car to car. It's just only drift cars are allowed into the drift events. The pic was from the Aston vs Corvette event.

I actually can't pull off a decent drift in an actual drift event. In a drift event, it feels like the game removes half the cars weight and I end up sliding around and slamming into the walls. Take the Nissan Silvia for example. I can drift fine in a touge race but in a drift event, the car feels like it's missing a decent chunk of its weight.


Yea, the physics is different in drift cars. I just thought I missed some way to unlock a Corvette drift car. Thanks for the info.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

caeser, that's prolly the best game ever


----------



## kilrbe3

During a scrim

** Click for BIGGER SIZE **


----------



## TheHoff

I was running away from that huge beast.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Original size: 1680x1050

My favorite drifting car in GRID!








No I didn't hit the wall.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

God I just did something lame on Stage 3...
It was meant to be a creature that looks like Onsokumaru








Instead it became a super small creature that is as big as a eye...
It 's sad that stats don't stack, like adding five parts that adds +5 Health/Bite/Spit etc...
I can't see myself to like the acts after the creature stages...


----------



## UkGouki

^^your creature some sort of fly or somthing lol looks tiny


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

It was meant to be big but I did something with the "moving stuff on the creature outside the screen" so the ended up being scaled down to actually fit the screen which resulted in minimized Onsokumaru that looks like a bug in the last picture.


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


It was meant to be big but I did something with the "moving stuff on the creature outside the screen" so the ended up being scaled down to actually fit the screen which resulted in minimized Onsokumaru that looks like a bug in the last picture.


I hate that I made this guy yesterday, and he was supposed to be about the size of an elephant, but it scaled it down to the size of a black bear.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos* 









What game is that and is there a demo?


----------



## go4life

that is age of conan! no demo for that


----------



## ljason8eg

Anyone guess the game?









Hint: The BEST Racing Sim for PC!! (IMO)


----------



## go4life

looks old







hard to guess that one! tell us


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


looks old







hard to guess that one! tell us










It's NASCAR Racing 2003 Season by Papyrus. It's amazing the community for that game is still running strong.

I should post some crash pics (as you can see, that pic is an accident waiting for a place to happen!)


----------



## go4life

cool









post em


----------



## ljason8eg

Lol...guess i'll have to go make some crashes then! brb!









What's the best screen capture program for games? FRAPS? Using print screen and going into paint makes the game crash sometimes haha


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Lol...guess i'll have to go make some crashes then! brb!









What's the best screen capture program for games? FRAPS? Using print screen and going into paint makes the game crash sometimes haha

I use FRAPS, you press a button, and it saves it right away into the FRAPS folder.

More GRID shots.
Original size: 1680x1050


----------



## Hellisforheroes

STALKER Clear Sky










World In Conflict


----------



## Outcasst




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Have those shaders at super high, runs very smooth


----------



## Melcar

Oh noes! Feral Ghouls







...
Stupid Bethesda


----------



## awdrifter




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

DAMN, what game is that, test Drive?


----------



## awdrifter

Yep, that's Test Drive Unlimited.

Few more older pics from TDU. They don't look as good because I had to play it only on medium detail settings on my old X1950GT.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Look good enough for me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ljason8eg

Wow I can't get FRAPS to take a screenshot. I press F10, and nothing happens, it's not saved in the FRAPS folder, and that's where i have it set up to save. Any ideas? I'd really like to post more screens.


----------



## go4life

hmm.. Reinstall it? or try changing the screenshot taker to something else (I have it on +)


----------



## Esseff




----------



## ljason8eg




----------



## askareem24

e7200, xfx g92 8800gts, 630i mobo


----------



## ljason8eg

That's intense man! You should try the new one though. v2.21. Has 6 levels and WOW does level 6 look good. Runs like crap tho...i can only do level 4.


----------



## askareem24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
That's intense man! You should try the new one though. v2.21. Has 6 levels and WOW does level 6 look good. Runs like crap tho...i can only do level 4.

that screenshot is using level 5 using hte cuudats the latest one









i didnt meant o say triple pack


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *askareem24* 
that screenshot is using level 5 using hte cuudats the latest one









i didnt meant o say triple pack

I thought the latest tripleC pack had 6? Maybe i'm wrong lol Or are you using something better than the tripleC pack?

Anyway...i just flew thru the air! lol


----------



## darklighthim

Rfactor race at monza with these settings: 1600x1200 resulution, DX9 shader, level 3 AA, 16xAF and all detail levels as high as possible. I know pic is big but i did resize it in photobucket and it should be 1280x768


----------



## om3n




----------



## Penicilyn

Nice parking job. ^^


----------



## Vostro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


It's NASCAR Racing 2003 Season by Papyrus. It's amazing the community for that game is still running strong.

I should post some crash pics (as you can see, that pic is an accident waiting for a place to happen!)










Papyrus made incredible games. I played Nascar for DAYS years ago. Same thing over and over. Start Race. Turn around. And drive like hell into the oncoming cars...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *om3n* 









Falling asleep on the job , you are fired........:swearing:


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*


Papyrus made incredible games. I played Nascar for DAYS years ago. Same thing over and over. Start Race. Turn around. And drive like hell into the oncoming cars...










That's actually more fun than it looks. I've done some crazy crashes at the coca cola track like that lol.

But yea, a couple years ago i was all hardcore into leagues and stuff. Too bad everyone i know either doesn't like NASCAR, or is horrendous at the game! Still got $100 for any one of my friends that can beat my hot lap around Texas!


----------



## smoke12291

CCC v2.21
i LOVE the night time at the beginning. very VERY dark, makes it more realistic.

simply amazing.

this was run with my sig rig and STOCK speeds.
1440x900 usually around 25-40 fps depending on what i look at.

EDIT: this is at level 4 for CCC i believe


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoke12291*


CCC v2.21
i LOVE the night time at the beginning. very VERY dark, makes it more realistic.

simply amazing.

this was run with my sig rig and STOCK speeds.
1440x900 usually around 25-40 fps depending on what i look at.


Wow, now I officially can't wait to get my 9800GTX+ this weekend. I hope my little 2180 doesn't hold it back too much...


----------



## Penicilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


Wow, now I officially can't wait to get my 9800GTX+ this weekend. I hope my little 2180 doesn't hold it back too much...


At 2.66ghz it will quite a bit :S


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


Wow, now I officially can't wait to get my 9800GTX+ this weekend. I hope my little 2180 doesn't hold it back too much...


grab some better cooling and o/c it, shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoke12291*


grab some better cooling and o/c it, shouldn't be too bad.










Coolings not the problem. I could run it at 1.5V and the stupid 650i still wouldn't post at over 280FSB.

Anyways my next upgrade will likely be an e5200, which means I would be able to run it at up to 3.5GHz at 280fsb.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

GRID Demo


----------



## Monkmachine

Crayon Physics! What a great game-
http://www.kloonigames.com/blog/games/crayon

There is the deluxe version floating about.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## foslock

A lot of people bash Spore, but I personally love it.
















Woohooo!


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 

















game?


----------



## darklighthim

@$till LegendaryU2K what game does that happen to be??

Anyway here is screen from the FIFA09 demo, the game seems much better than the last couple of fifa games for the PC and could be worth getting.


----------



## zacbrain

^^^ that racing game seems to be project torque.

FIFA09 demo


----------



## go4life

I don't like football..


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

The game is not project Torque its called: *Mercedes Benz World Racing*
http://games.gamepressure.com/game_info.asp?ID=2030


----------



## .Style

I love GRID..8xAA Ultra Config









***!? why is it so small? arghhh stupid photobucket!!!


----------



## zacbrain

lol best baseball game evar


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Um, i didn't know there a MLB game a new one for the PC? Link please


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Um, i didn't know there a MLB game a new one for the PC? Link please

i wish









its for my ps3. thus the craptacular screeny.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
i wish








its for my ps3. thus the craptacular screeny.

Oh i see. MLB2k games are awesome tho. The only good PC baseball game is highheat 2004, thats really good with good graphics. Can't think of anymore.
















World Racing. I think these games are the most realism racers ever.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Hey guys, keep the screenshots coming baby.......
















El matador. First time playing it on my rig


----------



## Vostro

Legendary. Why in your sig does it say 2400? I thought you got the 8400 from Nvidia?


----------



## awdrifter

More GRID screens.


----------



## nathris

Oblivion with HDR and forced 4xAA/16xAF. Runs like butter (looks like butter too, but thats what mods are for). To think that we used to hold this game in the same regard as we do now with Crysis!

(sorry for the large filesize, but MS Paint sucks at compression)


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

If it runs like butter it must be butter, try eating the DVD package or the manual and see if you can have it on your toast next breakfast


----------



## go4life

I cant wait to test oblivion on my 4870x2


----------



## Pibbz

Horseh!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 
Legendary. Why in your sig does it say 2400? I thought you got the 8400 from Nvidia?

I got rid of that POS. Well actually let me take that back, the card is not a POS. Infact, if you have a nice CPU, the 8400GS 512MB can play Bioshock/Crysis/DMC, and Half Life 2, etc with ease or at certain settings between 1024x768 and 1280x1024. Couple people who i chat with on youtube and other forums, own the card and they say its pretty good. My CPU is old, so the 8400GS runs like POS on my computer. It played Crysis better, but every other game ran worse then my FX5500 and 6200 and 2400.

Also, the card is big as hell. The biggest PCI card i ever seen, so i had a hard time putting the thing in my tower and once i did, it took out my onboard sound, or like someone else said , i might of damage something when i put the card in. You need a BIGGER tower to use that PCI card and other people who bought it at newegg, was complaining about the same thing and they return it. Amazing, newegg took the card off their site, PNY made a mistake releasing the card. So anyways, right now i am using the Visiontek2400. I am buying the 8500GT as for my next PCI buy tho or i might be able to buy the Albatron 8500 or 8600gt, but i will not go into details on how i will obtain it. In the mean time, the Visiontek card is working much better, due to the 8.9 beta drivers









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
http://webhome.csc.uvic.ca/~leafsfan.../oblivionv.png

Yea it took a bit to load there, but awesome picture and nice scenery.

















Painkiller Overdose


----------



## Arganius

Ugh.... Dude buy a better computer already. Stop buying so many games (90% of which you can't run worth ****) and UPGRADE! For $600 you can have a computer that will max out COD4 and most of anything you throw at it. I BET YOU


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arganius* 
For $600 you can have a computer that will max out COD4 and most of anything you throw at it. I BET YOU

I don't care about maxing everything out, you have fun doing it, not me.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arganius*


Ugh.... Dude buy a better computer already. Stop buying so many games (90% of which you can't run worth ****) and UPGRADE! For $600 you can have a computer that will max out COD4 and most of anything you throw at it. I BET YOU


just leave it my friend. no one can get him to buy a new pc.
just read the 1000 last posts on this thread and you will see!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pibbz*


Horseh!












you still playing that game?


----------



## go4life

I think it looks cool


----------



## Unstableiser

Indeed. Age of Conan? I will one day be submissed into buying one of these MMORPGs...


----------



## Vostro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Indeed. Age of Conan? I will one day be submissed into buying one of these MMORPGs...


If so, then I advise waiting for Warhammer Online!


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*


If so, then I advise waiting for Warhammer Online!











I think that might be the game that finally get's me into the MMORPG world. I doubt it though, I just can't justify having a monthly payment for a video game.


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
you still playing that game?

Yea, only cuz my guild is still pretty strong on Deathwhisper server. I finally canceled my account though and just like to mess around until they pull the plug on me.

AoC looks great and the combat system is really unique. It had ton's of potential but the developers screwed it up and there are still bugs to this day that haven't been fixed since release.

It really can't be considered a "massively" multiplayer online rpg anymore because you'll be lucky to find more then 20 people on most of the servers at one time.


----------



## Unstableiser

I prefer the ones that are less fantasy and more medieval like Mount and Blade/Oblivion style.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## awdrifter




----------



## slyoteboy

GRID


----------



## Retrospekt

Need for Speed Underground II

It was way ahead of it's time in terms of graphics (That's 2003). Still an awesome game.

The pic is a bit blurry because I resized it to a different aspect ratio.


----------



## Marin

Why isn't this named "Legendary's screenshot thread" because so far, thats what it looks like.

__________________________________________________ ____________________
1920x1200, Ultra High settings


----------



## BLKKROW

boom?


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Original size: 1680x1050


----------



## nathris

I don't use doors. I make them.


----------



## go4life

nathris, what game? 
nice pic btw


----------



## TheProfiteer

Thats Warmonger isnt it? Its a free game.


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*


Thats Warmonger isnt it? Its a free game.


Yea, its really not that good of a game, but its using PhysX and most of the world is destructable.


----------



## darklighthim

The worst game of all time and i don't know why i played it or why i have it installed


----------



## Nemes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
I don't use doors. I make them.










I've got that installed - grabbed it with one of nvidia mega packs they offer for dl at their site...

Its fun for about half hr - then the lack of other levels and people playing instead of bots makes it dull lol.

Be nice if they made it into a complete SP/MP game thhough..
The PhysX gives it allot of scope for fun.

Nemes


----------



## Pibbz

Wrong place, wrong time:










Medic!


----------



## .Style

what the hell map is that? i prefer normal and occasionaly the odd surf one...


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


what the hell map is that? i prefer normal and occasionaly the odd surf one...


It's called BLACKMESA.

IP: 24/7 BLACKMESA 72.233.91.126


----------



## PcG_AmD

Here is mine,COD4 gaming with my new HD4850,it rocks


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklighthim*


The worst game of all time and i don't know why i played it or why i have it installed











what is it lol


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


what is it lol


Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing

This game made me angry. That's all it ever did. >_>"


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*   Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing

This game made me angry. That's all it ever did. >_>"  
The game is unplayable, i had it, but i broke the disc , kept the jewel case and never looked back. You can ride through everything in the game, and the AI just sits there.

  
 YouTube - Gamespot's Alex Navarro reviews Big Rigs.  



 
Man, i have to tell you, after watching this video, i haven't laugh so hard in years, i really did do a ROFL.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PcG_AmD*


Here is mine,COD4 gaming with my new HD4850,it rocks










you like that RPG huh? excellent support gun in S&D


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


The game is unplayable, i had it, but i broke the disc , kept the jewel case and never looked back. You can ride through everything in the game, and the AI just sits there.

YouTube - Gamespot's Alex Navarro reviews Big Rigs.

Man, i have to tell you, after watching this video, i haven't laugh so hard in years, i really did do a ROFL.


i think the 1.0 mark is for just making the game


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Interesting I can play Crysis now much better and i am getting between 12-21fps at 1280x1024 , AAX2, everything on low, and take a look at this:









You don't have to disable your onboard graphics to be able to use a video card. I just did a fresh install of the new build of 8.9 and install with my onboard graphics, and with the sound, i turned off hardware acceleration and Crysis runs just like Far cry hmmmmm

























I believe turning off hardware acceleration for the sound card help peformance a bit too.


----------



## go4life

Wow.. that was a ``extreme`` fps..

I wont say more.


----------



## sugarton

Ok I'm sorry to run this off topic here, but how is it possible to run a game at 1280x1024 resolution on a 15 inch monitor? Did you get a new monitor? If my memory serves correct, usually the highest res. a 15 inch can do it 1024x768.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sugarton*


Ok I'm sorry to run this off topic here, but how is it possible to run a game at 1280x1024 resolution on a 15 inch monitor? Did you get a new monitor? If my memory serves correct, usually the highest res. a 15 inch can do it 1024x768.


That worked on some CRT screens. Not on a lcd


----------



## Villainstone

A little BF2142 fun


----------



## Nemes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Interesting I can play Crysis now much better and i am getting between 12-21fps at 1280x1024 , AAX2, everything on low, and take a look at this:









You don't have to disable your onboard graphics to be able to use a video card. I just did a fresh install of the new build of 8.9 and install with my onboard graphics, and with the sound, i turned off hardware acceleration and Crysis runs just like Far cry hmmmmm

























I believe turning off hardware acceleration for the sound card help peformance a bit too.


I might be being stupid here - but in your ATI CCC pic in your post - it says your card is in PCI E x1 slot??

Why doesnt it say @ X16?

Nemes


----------



## AntiTalent

It's PCI. Just PCI.

Seriously. PCI.

I wish I had some screens to post but keep em coming folks!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugarton* 
If my memory serves correct, usually the highest res. a 15 inch can do it 1024x768.

Its 14inchs and yes it does 1280x1024


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nemes* 
I might be being stupid here - but in your ATI CCC pic in your post - it says your card is in PCI E x1 slot??
Why doesnt it say @ X16?

*A PCI-E to PCI bridge made by Pericom*
For all new PCI cards, they use it. So it says PCIEx1 or whatever.


----------



## glenbuck1914

Just loaded up RE4 again.... ahh the memories -on gamecube, where you can actually see the cut scenes


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Its 14inchs and yes it does 1280x1024

Wow can you actually see anything at a 14``?

But anyway, nice with 1280x1024 on a 14``!


----------



## grunion

Warhead


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

20fps, is good at the settings which i think you have it on, very high. Btw, your temps are super cool, i heard the 4870X2 cards run at 91c, how you keep it so cool?
Nice screenshot too.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


20fps, is good at the settings which i think you have it on, very high. Btw, your temps are super cool, i heard the 4870X2 cards run at 91c, how you keep it so cool?
Nice screenshot too.










That's on my GTX260


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Wow can you actually see anything at a 14``?

But anyway, nice with 1280x1024 on a 14``!


i used to play my games ona 12inch screen @ 1024*768...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Wow can you actually see anything at a 14``?
But anyway, nice with 1280x1024 on a 14``!


Yes i can see just fine lol, a 14inch monitor is not small. 








I hate fighting these guys, they once wipe out my whole team once.


----------



## Exean

Looks like I need to learn how to take the corner not go through it.

Race Driver GRID, max settings









http://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?i...0959455nq2.jpg


----------



## awdrifter

Just played some Most Wanted again. The handling of the cars are really fake.


----------



## nathris

That Corvette is dead sexy, it looks almost as good as mine in Forza 2. Its too bad I can't stand the driving model in NFS.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Tomb Raider Legend almost all Max out(Shadows off always of course, no AA)


----------



## Twinnuke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awdrifter*


Just played some Most Wanted again. The handling of the cars are really fake.











That Vette just made me get a Large Hardon Collider.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

More Crysis Screens, play for 1 hour, temp stays at 39c. This game rocks!


----------



## NrGx

Original Size: 1280x1024
All settings 'Very High'.


















Oh and Legendary, what FPS were you getting in those shots?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Some kinda glitch lol


----------



## Criswell

lol legendary wouldn't dare make a vid or show his true gameplay fps with the real settings he is using..



Original size is 1280 x 1024, it was almost a 3MB image so I guess imageshack kinda of compressed it a bit =/


----------



## Coma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugarton* 
Ok I'm sorry to run this off topic here, but how is it possible to run a game at 1280x1024 resolution on a 15 inch monitor? Did you get a new monitor? If my memory serves correct, usually the highest res. a 15 inch can do it 1024x768.

CRTs can do very high resolutions, the limiting factor in the past were our cards.
My 17" CRT does 1920x1080.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Criswell* 
lol legendary wouldn't dare make a vid or show his true gameplay fps with the real settings he is using..

...
He IS telling us the true FPS he's getting, and uh, remember using FRAPS on a Pentium 3? He's barely playing as it is and you want him to encode video while doing it?


----------



## Vostro

In those screen it says demo...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Criswell* 
lol legendary wouldn't dare make a vid or show his true gameplay fps with the real settings he is using..

I will have benchmarks or whatever in a few mins, bout to play a little bit of it. Without the 8.9 drivers, the game wouldn't play like it does. These are clearly the best drivers ever, for my 2400HD card. I get between 10-26fps, playable to me. I have the game at 1280x1024 AAX2, everything else on low. But i plan to keep it at 1280x1024 AAX2 and texture levels at high, going to test it out right now. I might also take off AAX2 and see how it goes too.

I will have a couple videos later tonight......


----------



## stn0092




----------



## Unstableiser

Conveniantly killed off a bunch of men in moments with a well placed grenade and a vehicle. One left...


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


Because if he bought the full version it would be a waste of money because he can barely run the demo. Oh...wait, Legendary is ALL about wasting money. My bad.


LOL









If I had space in my sig, that would have been there








But as you can see, its allready full with other legendary good stuff


----------



## Unstableiser

A la legendary, all high, no AA, no AF 1400x900 30fps average.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Shotgun oh Noes!








This games got some funny stuff that can happen.....


----------



## Skullzaflare




----------



## nathris




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## nathris

Don't let the time or score fool you. Dream Theater: A Change of Seasons, 23 minutes long...

The fretter's high score is 1.1million, but he apparently has lightning fingers and doesn't know the meaning of HoPos. Seriously, listen to the song, then count the number of HoPos you think there are, then divide that number by 50 and you have the number in this tab.


----------



## TUDJ

Ganging up on me :<










But I'm too good :>



















Assassins Creed for anyone who doesn't know


----------



## go4life

Brought some Crysis warhead goodness for you







sadly I can get my q6600 over 3.1ghz on this p35 mobo, so think it limits the fps a bit







Anyways, everything at very high @ 1680x1050!


----------



## Retrospekt




----------



## Mootsfox

I love how you can beat the game with the 240SX


----------



## Penicilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I love how you can beat the game with the 240SX










But...why would you want to.

I used an RX-7 to do it


----------



## go4life

Supra FTW;D


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penicilyn*


But...why would you want to.

I used an RX-7 to do it










Spent too much on the 240 to switch









I wanna go cruise in a RX-7 now...


----------



## Twinnuke

If you use teh 240SX and get all unique parts for it, online it's the fastest drag car in the game


----------



## Fusion Racing

Crysis Warhead - with the Triple C 2.21 mod pack


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Last few snaps which i took of crysis, now onto another demo


----------



## Mootsfox

You need to buy Crysis.


----------



## i n f a m o u s

More like a new computer.


----------



## thejamesman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penicilyn*


But...why would you want to.

I used an RX-7 to do it










I own a 240SX...

An 89 S13, Thank you.

Funnest car ive ever had


----------



## Unstableiser

That's like some kind of Korean Ice-monkey Demon type thing. Or he has been eating so much snow it's coming out of his eyes...


----------



## go4life

HAHAHA







This thread just gets better and better! lol
Now I just changed some settings in my driver and got a 5-15fps extra in crysis, wohoo


----------



## Unstableiser

Maxed out plays about 20fps, not bad for my not so well overclocked CPU and ageing GPU.


----------



## NrGx

1280x1024, Ultra High, 4xAA


----------



## TheHoff

Haha, got this today.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

I have a question about those crysis screens, which looks beautiful btw. The information in the upper right hand corner, what tool are you guys using or does the information popup in the full version?


----------



## Johnny2toes




----------



## NrGx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


I have a question about those crysis screens, which looks beautiful btw. The information in the upper right hand corner, what tool are you guys using or does the information popup in the full version?


It's just an in-game command. Press the grave key (` or ~) and type:

r_displayinfo=1


----------



## Nemes

I keep trying to do..

r_screenshot_file_format tga

but that damned thing always takes um as jpegs lol.

Anyone any ideas?

Nemes


----------



## NrGx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemes*


I keep trying to do..

r_screenshot_file_format tga

but that damned thing always takes um as jpegs lol.

Anyone any ideas?

Nemes


1) Did you put the "=" after the format.
2) They aren't saved in the same folder. They are in Crysis/Game/Screenshots. The game automatically takes jpeg images anyway.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


No rush









How about you downgrade to a Intel Pentium 3 Processor with 600MHZ and 90watts my friend. Everytime someone tell me i need to buy a new computer, i am just going to counter attack and say you need buy a Intel Pentium 3 with 600mhz and add a 90watts PSU.


That's just stupid. Anyway you must surely be avare that running new games on a old PC with everything at Low-Mid brings anger to those who wants to see games at their prime graphics do you?..

Touhou Version of Stepmania gives hard-core gamers hard-core finger pain...


----------



## loop0001

medium settings at 1024x768...looks stunning anyways and im glad for consistent 70-80 fps. but thats really just an excuse to punch up the settings


----------



## foslock

Low-medium settings, completely surprised it runs as "well" as it did. Looks great though


By foslock


----------



## aroc91

I found Earth! Woot!


----------



## Dillard13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aroc91*


I found Earth! Woot!


Where did you find that?!


----------



## Unstableiser

In Spore.


----------



## Boyboyd

i understand this isn't _strictly_ a screenshot, but i thought i would share it with you

  
 YouTube - Grid barrel roll  



 
''Do A Barrel Roll!'' xD


----------



## Dillard13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


In Spore.


oh ha ha ha
hilarious


----------



## Fatal05

Gamer settings, 1440/900, DX9.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fatal05*


Gamer settings, 1440/900, DX9.


Nice, nice... BUT is it fun to play online now? when I bought the game and cleared it I rushed straight to the online and didn't think it was so funny back then... have there benna ny major updates online for Crysis?







OCN Server







vs.







Maybe an OCN server where all we who likes Crysis can take our anger on all Trolls


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dillard13*


oh ha ha ha
hilarious



What? I thought that's what you wanted to know... sorry pff


----------



## stn0092




----------



## Marin

Original Size: 1920x1200

It's soooooo pretty.


----------



## Unstableiser

http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/5...3022235tk9.jpg
He's a handsome chap.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Crysis, Very High .cfg tweaks. Screenies do this game ZERO justice, especially .jpg's. its just so pretty in motion...


----------



## Mootsfox

Turn on AA before you cut yourself on those jaggies.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Theres so much motion blur in this the jaggies are hardly noticeable when moving around, but when i tried AA, it did nothing and dropped my FPS down to about 3.... Set 4x in options and tried 4x in NVidia control panel, same thing


----------



## Fatal05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Nice, nice... BUT is it fun to play online now? when I bought the game and cleared it I rushed straight to the online and didn't think it was so funny back then... have there benna ny major updates online for Crysis?







OCN Server







vs.







Maybe an OCN server where all we who likes Crysis can take our anger on all Trolls










I never owned the first Crysis, or played its multiplayer...but Crysis wars is pretty fun. Its fairly simplistic, and the vehicle map is a blast with 32 people. It feels like a mix between the Battlefield series, and FEAR.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

F.E.A.R. Perseus Mandate


----------



## laurie

This guy made me chuckle.


----------



## Unstableiser

Wow is that what FEAR looks like? Beautiful. I'm going to have to get the demo now.


----------



## Kamakazi

Yeah, closing this for awhile REAL tired of all the OT chatter, it will be back...maybe.


----------



## Kamakazi

Okay this thread is officially reopened.

From here on out you WILL keep the discussion to the recent screenshots or post your own.

And please label your screenshots so we don't get a bunch of "what game was that?"


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*


Okay this thread is officially reopened.

From here on out you WILL keep the discussion to the recent screenshots or post your own.

And please label your screenshots so we don't get a bunch of "what game was that?"


Thank you Kamakazi.As creator of this thread,don't want see die or close.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Jericho


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Jericho


That was a horrible game.

EDIT: 7,000 reply


----------



## stn0092




----------



## awdrifter

Crysis with Triple C Pack Lvl 5 at 1440x900 4xAA. Yes, it's unplayable, it just looks so good.


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Turn on AA before you cut yourself on those jaggies.


hehe I was just about to say the same thing


----------



## go4life

yeah, mass effect dont look to good without AA..


----------



## Esseff

KJ!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


yeah, mass effect dont look to good without AA..


----------



## nepas




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

World Racing


----------



## TnB= Gir

OT: You can force AA in Mass Effect. I have 8xQ forced through nvidia CP.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


























So you give me rep for saying Jericho sucks just to tell me its "one of the best FPS games"?

w/e floats your boat


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
So you give me rep for saying Jericho sucks just to tell me its "one of the best FPS games"?w/e floats your boat









There is no negative rep to give, i was just making a comment thats all. Be happy i guess lol.
















" Liquidator, all Max out, AAX2 "


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


























it do look like ****...


----------



## jpw007

Clive Barker's Jericho.
Original size = 1680x1050


----------



## jpw007

Crysis Warhead
Original Size = 1680x1050


----------



## loop0001

it made sense why cloak died so quick while on the train...
but i still hated it...hiding is the funnest part of that game!!!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpw007*


Clive Barker's Jericho.
Original size = 1680x1050










What settings do you have the game on and what tool are you using to record your time and FPS? 
Btw i have the game settings at 1024x768 , texture and shader level at high, advanced smoothing and monitor blur off, no ysnyc.


----------



## darklighthim

Fear - Been playing this game for the last few days. Have had it on 1280x960 res, most options at medium with 2xAA without any problems except for the odd slowdown for a sec or so but it doesn't happen often and the minor slowdown when auto saving.


----------



## stn0092

Mass Effect maxed with 4x AA. Some jaggies are still apparent; I'll force 8x next time.







Wrex lived if you're wondering.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stn0092*


Wrex lived if you're wondering.



Isn't that what you call a spoiler?... I've had the story spoiled so many times. I wish it didn't take me so long to complete games so I would't be open to this but I don't have all this magical time coming out my arse like most people on here seem to have.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stn0092*


Mass Effect maxed with 4x AA. Some jaggies are still apparent; I'll force 8x next time.

Wrex lived if you're wondering.


Thanks for the spoiler warning.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Thanks for the spoiler warning.










Glad I finished my game before anyone spoiled anything! *puh*


----------



## cgrado

Guys, you choose whether Wrex lives or dies. He died in mine.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgrado*


Guys, you choose whether Wrex lives or dies. He died in mine.










Now THAT'S a spoiler


----------



## jtypin

people who spoil good stuff should have every dessert in there life spoiled and every suprise spoiled in there life....







all in good fun


----------



## darklighthim

Another F.E.A.R screenshot, This was at 1280x960 res with 4xAA, 16xAF, quite a few settings at maximum and some other bits turned on. This is from the test in order to see how well the game would run after i upped some of the settings. Incidently i had just got past this section in the game before changing my settings.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Thanks for the spoiler warning.










Sorry, but like cgrado said, you get plenty of choices on where the story goes.


----------



## syn0s

LOL *SPOILER ALERT*

Mass Effect isn't linear! You get the choice between multiple decisions and the consequence varies between each choice!

/end spoiler.

Now back to the screenshots


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

the new crysis runs amazing on my rig. during the SS there was no lag what so ever


----------



## usapatriot




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklighthim*


Another F.E.A.R screenshot, This was at 1280x960 res with 4xAA, 16xAF, quite a few settings at maximum and some other bits turned on. This is from the test in order to see how well the game would run after i upped some of the settings. Incidently i had just got past this section in the game before changing my settings.

http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p...9-47-23-27.jpg


Wait a min, people can run games at 1280x960? I thought that resolution was a error. In fear, the highest resolution i get in FEAR is 1280x960 only when using certain drivers, but when i change to a different one, i am able to use 1280x1024.

Anyways, hey darklighthim, i am downloading the demo now and i will play the game at the same settings which you have it at and see what i get and benchmark it. AAX4 is pushing my limit, but WTH i am in a good mood. I just hope my card can handle it


----------



## Mootsfox

1280x960 is the correct ratio for CRTs.

4:3.

1280x1024 is the error


----------



## The_0ctogon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


1280x960 is the correct ratio for CRTs.

4:3.

1280x1024 is the error










True dat. I always wondered who decided to make 1280x1024 monitors...


----------



## jpw007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


What settings do you have the game on and what tool are you using to record your time and FPS? 
Btw i have the game settings at 1024x768 , texture and shader level at high, advanced smoothing and monitor blur off, no ysnyc.


Max & 8x AA.
and i use Xfire.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Alright these are my benchmarks for Fear. There is a driver resolution issue with the 8.9's, so i have to play the game at 1024x768, changing it to 1280x960 reverts back to 1024x768 32bit. I played the game at 1280x1024 before tho, but again driver resolution issue. 
Anyways, settings at 1024x768 32bit, Fullscreen Antialiasing x4, HQ AF, AFX4, Special effects on low, Shadows off, everything else on Maximum. 

































I got a " Low Virtual Memory warning ". So i will not be using FSAAX4 anymore, not even AAX2 anymore either. I get between 7-36fps with the settings i tested. Pretty much Fear is playable on my rig at certain settings.

Peace


----------



## go4life

well I will not nag about your fps anymore, geuss Im kinda used to it...


----------



## Marin

I can't see how that is playable, the only game that I have played that is still playable at that frame rate is Crysis (due to motion blurring).


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
I can't see how that is playable, the only game that I have played that is still playable at that frame rate is Crysis (due to motion blurring).

me to.. but the lowest fps I have seen in crysis is 16 fps I think.. and thats almost unplayable..


----------



## Alexutz

heh, i found this one lying around







. Ill get some more from my actual games now.


----------



## stn0092

All High, Motion Blur Off, No AA. Motion blur makes me dizzy and my GTX260 can't handle the AA at this resolution; might be my processor.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alexutz*


heh, i found this one lying around http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g70/IGGXander/tdu.jpg . Ill get some more from my actual games now.


Nice









Quote:



Originally Posted by *stn0092*


All High, Motion Blur Off, No AA. Motion blur makes me dizzy and my GTX260 can't handle the AA at this resolution; might be my processor.

http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/9888/crysis2008092220171646ap9.jpg
http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/crysis2008092220171646ap9.jpg/1/w1680.png


Have you tried playing the at 1280x1024 everything on high, with AA? Your computer and GPU should be able to handle that settings.


----------



## Vostro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Alright these are my benchmarks for Fear. There is a driver resolution issue with the 8.9's, so i have to play the game at 1024x768, changing it to 1280x960 reverts back to 1024x768 32bit. I played the game at 1280x1024 before tho, but again driver resolution issue. 
Anyways, settings at 1024x768 32bit, Fullscreen Antialiasing x4, HQ AF, AFX4, Special effects on low, Shadows off, everything else on Maximum.

I got a " Low Virtual Memory warning ". So i will not be using FSAAX4 anymore, not even AAX2 anymore either. I get between 7-36fps with the settings i tested. Pretty much Fear is playable on my rig at certain settings.

Peace


That "Warning" Has to do with your RAM and your Pagefile. Nothing to do with running the game with AA...


----------



## Unstableiser

From the screenhsots the AA isn't even working anyway...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Have you tried playing the at 1280x1024 everything on high, with AA? Your computer and GPU should be able to handle that settings.


On a 22" Widescreen monitor? LOL.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


On a 22" Widescreen monitor? LOL.


yeah that really looks like crap


----------



## jpw007

Game: SPORE
Orignal Size: 1680x1050


----------



## darklighthim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Wait a min, people can run games at 1280x960? I thought that resolution was a error. In fear, the highest resolution i get in FEAR is 1280x960 only when using certain drivers, but when i change to a different one, i am able to use 1280x1024.

Anyways, hey darklighthim, i am downloading the demo now and i will play the game at the same settings which you have it at and see what i get and benchmark it. AAX4 is pushing my limit, but WTH i am in a good mood. I just hope my card can handle it










The reason i played at 1280x960 as in the config it says 1280x1024 is not optimized resolution and the highest optimized res after that is 1600x1200 and although i have that res for my desktop i wasn't prepared to go that high with my card in games.

I actually really like F.E.A.R and its a pretty good game.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darklighthim* 
The reason i played at 1280x960 as in the config it says 1280x1024 is not optimized resolution and the highest optimized res after that is 1600x1200 and although i have that res for my desktop i wasn't prepared to go that high with my card in games.

I actually really like F.E.A.R and its a pretty good game.

1280x960







such wonderful resolution for my 100Hz CRT at 4:3.
No TFT out there can replace that smooth, fast and stunning refresh speed.
ALL LOVE TO THE CRT. Nothing stays forever but none of my time spent with you was in vain.

















as said 30 FPS on everything on High except Shadow that is on Minimal.
Res is not 1920x1200 it's 1680x1103 for some strange reason it didn't save in 1680x1050...


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## stn0092




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i n f a m o u s*


Did it feel like you were playing with slow-motion enabled throughout the entire game?










No, because the game is not moving slow. The game runs at 7 - 36fps and if you notice i had the settings really high, plus AAX4 and HQ AF and AFX4, the only thing i turned off was shadows and special effects to low. The game only drops at 7 when the action heats up when i am shooting. Other than that, it stays at a solid 17-36fps.

Anyways








" Firestarter "


----------



## S2000_Skyline12




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

PowerDrome


----------



## i n f a m o u s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


No, because the game is not moving slow. The game runs at 7 - 36fps and if you notice i had the settings really high, plus AAX4 and HQ AF and AFX4, the only thing i turned off was shadows and special effects to low. The game only drops at 7 when the action heats up when i am


That post and my previous post from this thread was meant to be a joke.







Hence the emoticon.









Anyways... Heres a screenie of me driving through the Nurburgring, the ultimate benchmark in driving dynamics.


----------



## Unstableiser

I love Warhead. Very well made game and very fun. The music is good too. It seems they listened to the community after Crysis and perfected it.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## go4life

Hey thats Street legal redline! Damn that game is fun to mod! I downloaded about 30 cars to that game


----------



## riflepwnage




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Hey thats Street legal redline! Damn that game is fun to mod! I downloaded about 30 cars to that game









I have both games, street legal and street legal redline, i posted the discs over in the video game forum section. Both games are buggy and flawed as hell, but once you use the patches, they fix the issues. The 8400GS when i had it, ran both games flawless, but with the 2400 i had to turn down the settings, but are still playable.
















Ubersoldier. The First photo i did not blur, when the enemies hit you a certain way, they use monitor blur.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
I have both games, street legal and street legal redline, i posted the discs over in the video game forum section. Both games are buggy and flawed as hell, but once you use the patches, they fix the issues. The 8400GS when i had it, ran both games flawless, but with the 2400 i had to turn down the settings, but are still playable.

Yeah, use the un-official patch, that works much better! but still very buggy







But its a cool game!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

YEP! you should get both games again , i am about to install street legal in a few mins.


----------



## go4life

Well its a fun game! If you can overlook the many bugs and crashes xD


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## Corpser

greatest space invaders game ever


----------



## Henry_John_Scott

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*










I got a " Low Virtual Memory warning ". So i will not be using FSAAX4 anymore, not even AAX2 anymore either. I get between 7-36fps with the settings i tested. Pretty much Fear is playable on my rig at certain settings.

Peace


Funny, If i got less than 150fps in FEAR I'd be upset.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Henry_John_Scott* 
Funny, If i got less than 150fps in FEAR I'd be upset.

lol







Now I get so much fps in fear that I almost cant count it lol


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Hey go4life, this is when everything is on the highest settings lolz. All the patches are install too. Its alot of fun. Good thing street legal redline did improved on graphics


----------



## gtarmanrob

LOL ok street legal redline ay..

*goes into the ancient archives of long lost screenshots from games no one plays anymore and has long since forgotten*

My Eleanor









What happens when you go over 200km/h NOS and hit a pole? (Original Street Legal)


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 









Thats TmNations Forever [for the person that asked]


----------



## Anth0789

Dominated this match!

















Couldn't find the other screenshot score thread.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
LOL ok street legal redline ay..
*goes into the ancient archives of long lost screenshots from games no one plays anymore and has long since forgotten*
My Eleanor
http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/4079/eleanorgu0.jpg
What happens when you go over 200km/h NOS and hit a pole? (Original Street Legal)
http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/4...ntopoleah8.jpg

I am going to install redline later, i was testing out part 1. Care to battle with the highest settings to see how much fps we get? Your Rig against my rig









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
Thats TmNations Forever [for the person that asked]


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Hey go4life, this is when everything is on the highest settings lolz. All the patches are install too. Its alot of fun. Good thing street legal redline did improved on graphics









yeah, just add some AA to it and it will be much cooler







Thanks for the screens! Missed this game









``Care to battle with the highest settings to see how much fps we get? Your Rig against my rig``

HAH







Lol I think your going to win legendary xD


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


I am going to install redline later, i was testing out part 1. Care to battle with the highest settings to see how much fps we get? Your Rig against my rig










hehe i would love to, if i still owned that game. its long gone. was so incredibly buggy, and the actual racing side of it was terrible. the only cool thing about it was buying the cars and doing them up.

or going as fast as you possibly can, using NOS then hitting poles and other objects to see how much damage you could get.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Hey gtarmanrob & goforlife, got some good news for redline. No more bugs, seriously bug free game. I found this site, someone modded the hell out of the game:

http://street-legal-mods.com/list-dlslpatch.xml

All you have is install a fresh game, download patch 2.2.1, then the newest patch 2.3.0LE and its like a whole new freakin game. Check out the photos i took:

































With this new mod, i had to turn off all of the extra features and kept it at 1280x1024 32, texture level at high, and lens flare on, everything else off too get a decent framerate between 15-30.


----------



## NrGx

Original Size: 1280x1024

S2000_Skyline12:

That shot really shows the power of the 9600GT. Incredible card that is.


----------



## gtarmanrob

i just got Warhead, and 2 4870s so once they are installed im gonna give it a go.

but whats with no 64-bit version of the game?


----------



## NrGx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


i just got Warhead, and 2 4870s so once they are installed im gonna give it a go.

but whats with no 64-bit version of the game?


It lowers the performance. Click the green link in my sig.


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
I am going to install redline later, i was testing out part 1. Care to battle with the highest settings to see how much fps we get? Your Rig against my rig









LOL thats like a Ferrari vs a Prius...


----------



## Laser Blade




----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
It lowers the performance. Click the green link in my sig.

wow nice thread. that explains that i guess. still, would of been nice to have the option. the main difference i see with 32bit vs 64bit is that all the maps objects and textures load up straight away in 64bit, where as in 32bit they take a little longer.

i was just playing the original Crysis on the last level with my new CF setup, getting very high frames then out of nowhere my ram usage (system ram) jumped to 94% and i got a LOT of..lag pits i guess. where the game almost stopped, then picked up again, with massive frame dips.

i know this thread isnt a discussion thread, but anyone else experienced that?


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 









Original Size: 1280x1024

S2000_Skyline12:

That shot really shows the power of the 9600GT. Incredible card that is.

Thanks man!







Finally someone who doesn't think it sucks cause it's a bit slower than the 88GT xD


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Don't forget to put the names of the games people. Is that Fuel?


----------



## Mr. Mister

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Don't forget to put the names of the games people. Is that Fuel?


Why should we put names of games on our pictures when you have never done so?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Mister* 
Why should we put names of games on our pictures when you have never done so?

http://www.overclock.net/4593378-post6997.html

I am starting to do so myself , maybe you should do the same


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Don't forget to put the names of the games people. Is that Fuel?

Nope, thats Pure.


----------



## go4life

Is pure cool? I want it, so is it worth to buy?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Is pure cool? I want it, so is it worth to buy?

Yes its pure and its a good game but loading times are very long which sucks.


----------



## go4life

Okay, thanks! will look in to it then


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

No demo, 50 dollars for pure = I will just wait until the game drops to 20 dollars.

















ubersoldier


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## XFreeRollerX

Yummeh, Tea bagg


----------



## Unstableiser

Sorry


----------



## Norman Bum

Some Warhammer screenshots from last week of my Guild capturing / defending Keeps and other strategic points.




























I love this game, it is seriously a thousand times better then WoW ever will be.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

CrashDay


----------



## The Fury




----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Yes its pure and its a good game but loading times are very long which sucks.


Forget long those buggers are bloody phenomenal


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Henry_John_Scott* 
Funny, If i got less than 150fps in FEAR I'd be upset.









Where did you buy a 150Hz monitor!!!!!!!
Oh... V.sync of? *goes away to the non-screen tearing club*.


----------



## Kamakazi

Please remember to put the name of the game in your post.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Yes sir!


----------



## TnB= Gir

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. with Float32 mod.


----------



## Unstableiser

I need to go back and complete that game as well


----------



## go4life

yeah me to!


----------



## TnB= Gir

I just installed the Ultra Graphics Mod and Weather Mod.

All I can say is WOW. The game may not look great compared to Crysis, but it is good in its own right. It is very immersive as well. The weather mod is fantastic. You can actually see the lightning bolts, and they actually change the shadows and lighting around you.



















And I need help from someone who has played before. I'm at the beginning and I have to "Traverse the Train Embankment" Or something like that. I'm pretty sure I"m supposed to go through this tunnel, but every time I try, I get electrocuted and die.


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Jesus.


----------



## go4life

^ lol


----------



## jtypin

Hah XBL 11:30 at night, me...a LMG....Bandolier....full sever on shipment = 103/55....yep i was cool for 10 minutes of my life


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Haha, but it wasn't 2v1


----------



## jtypin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2000_Skyline12*


Haha, but it wasn't 2v1










True, it was 1v32 for me. and the same for the guy i just shot in the face..., it was easier then shooting a stationary target 2 feet away with the deathstar. was that way to long?


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

So you're trying to tell me. On the 360 version, you get 32 people in one server? Unheard of.


----------



## go4life

cod4 on 360 = lag


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *S2000_Skyline12*   Haha, but it wasn't 2v1







  
how did you get 2 assists if it was 2v1?

  
 YouTube - cry-splosion


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


how did you get 2 assists if it was 2v1?

YouTube - cry-splosion


Was 2v2 but my partner quit out in the first 5 mins of the match, he wasn't doing anything anyways, he was like 6 and 34, dude kept trying to camp on a small map and open grass


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2000_Skyline12*


Was 2v2 but my partner quit out in the first 5 mins of the match, he wasn't doing anything anyways, he was like 6 and 34, dude kept trying to camp on a small map and open grass










lol ahh i see, thought you might have put them in last stand then they took the ''coward's way out'' or something.

Man i hate shipment, but i have a friend who is really good at it for some reason :s


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


I just installed the Ultra Graphics Mod and Weather Mod.

All I can say is WOW. The game may not look great compared to Crysis, but it is good in its own right. It is very immersive as well. The weather mod is fantastic. You can actually see the lightning bolts, and they actually change the shadows and lighting around you.

And I need help from someone who has played before. I'm at the beginning and I have to "Traverse the Train Embankment" Or something like that. I'm pretty sure I"m supposed to go through this tunnel, but every time I try, I get electrocuted and die.



















Just go kill the military and go around


----------



## ChrisB17

ZOMG TANKs.


----------



## The Fury

TDU


----------



## SugarySnack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fury*


TDU


Nice pics


----------



## TnB= Gir

I love the sky mod. And Stalker is way eerie during the night times.


----------



## TaiDinh

Go hunt some Blood Suckers in the dark Gir.


----------



## Boyboyd




----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


I love the sky mod. And Stalker is way eerie during the night times.











It sure is. for those lovely Z-5500/S750 or equivalent 5.1/7.1 systems, turn the bass up in the stormy weather and feel the thunder as it clashes down your spine and ears.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*












Audiosurf=DDR+F-Zero


----------



## ChrisB17

The big boy IS2.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

" The Chosen "


----------



## grunion




----------



## go4life

never seen that tattoo before!


----------



## Unstableiser

That's an RTR tag.


----------



## nathris

I finally bit the bullet and bought audiosurf. I'm not much of a puzzle fan though, but Ninja Mono is certainly fun!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Ninja Mono on Slipknots' Duality is impossible. I hates it.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Clear Sky FTW


----------



## TnB= Gir

The Cake!


----------



## NrGx

Let no-one ever forget the graphical triumph that is CoD4 just becasue Crysis is here


----------



## TnB= Gir

Hmm the sky.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


Let no-one ever forget the graphical triumph that is CoD4 just becasue Crysis is here



















lol is it just me, or does that picture look amazing for COD4?

i havnt played that game in so long...im gonna play it right now


----------



## Nihilist

A couple of Warhammer screenshots :


----------



## TnB= Gir

Yes more STALKER screenshots... I'm loving this game so far.

These show off the awesome weather mod and how the lighting effects the game world at night. And I also took a snapshot of a guy with a really awesome last name...


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

I love the game too. I beat it. > : (


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heroin Rob* 
I love the game too. I beat it. > : (

I'm still not quite grasping the story and why I'm doing the things I'm doing in the game.

Hopefully that'll be more clear later on...


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Did you play the first one?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heroin Rob* 
Did you play the first one?

I am playing the first one lol. SoC.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
I am playing the first one lol. SoC.

Oh man. I totally should have known that from the screenies. Now that I am looking I do see that the HUD is the better style.

Yeah, the story is a little shaky sometimes, but the gameplay is phenomenal.


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


Let no-one ever forget the graphical triumph that is CoD4 just becasue Crysis is here



















The reason CoD4 can have nice textures and such without hurting the FPS is because NOTHING is dynamic in that stiff game.../rant.
Physics and good sound is what is needed to get really nice gameplay and graphic is a bonus for those who have high-end graphic cards. but CoD4 is so stiff I wonder if it's a Counter-Strike 1.6 mod.

Speaking of old game... $till LegendaryU2K Look here, the most awesome car game ever it's back it's here on OCN!.. It's Carmageddon II - Carpocalypse Now!








God I love this game. I rather spend playing this game till I die than spending that time with GRID...








And I'm really serious about that.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

How do you get the graphics looking so good with carmageddon II, are you using a mod pack or something?
If so, link please.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

This godly little tool emulates the best API ever made; Glide.
Here rejoice!







Have fun.


YouTube - Tribute to Carmageddon 2





The Video makers site.
http://carmageddon2.hoho.nu/videos.php


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *By-Tor*


Taken today in Warhammer...











Nice! WAR is such a good game! I'm trying to OC my new laptop so I can play it on it. A Red Wings fan, and plays WAR! You're cool in my books! lol


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sikkamore* 
Nice! WAR is such a good game! *I'm trying to OC my new laptop so I can play it on it.* A Red Wings fan, and plays WAR! You're cool in my books! lol

You're trying to OC your laptop.







Bad idea.


----------



## jdave420

i attached it cause it's 1680x1050


----------



## go4life

nice stats! but its not a scoreboard thread


----------



## jdave420

lol it's the only screenshot of my game that i have


----------



## go4life

hehe.. take some new ones then


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Check out my new Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren Gold Edition baby & Red edition with the AI:
















Not only is the car hot, check out the hot babe driving it HAHA


----------



## awdrifter

Few pics of the SLR from TDU.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## gtarmanrob

dude TDU...i havnt played that in ages. im gonna install it when i get home and do the Millionaire Run on my ZX-10...best race.


----------



## ChrisB17

My fav german tanks.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
My fav german tanks.










Tiger is the ****, pwns every other tank of it's time


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
dude TDU...i havnt played that in ages. im gonna install it when i get home and do the Millionaire Run on my ZX-10...best race.

Especially with a good bike/car. It's a nice 50 minute cruise around one of the best driving games I've ever played


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sikkamore* 
Nice! WAR is such a good game! I'm trying to OC my new laptop so I can play it on it. A Red Wings fan, and plays WAR! You're cool in my books! lol

Is it just me or does warhammer look like WoW?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Especially with a good bike/car. It's a nice 50 minute cruise around one of the best driving games I've ever played









lol not to mention 50 minutes of stress and yelling and abusing AI drivers and keyboard bashing..

yeah, i have a problem.


----------



## getllamasfast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006* 
Is it just me or does warhammer look like WoW?

you're not alone, when i saw some of the screenies I was like: "hey look its wow...wait, no its warhammer, LOL!!"


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006* 
Is it just me or does warhammer look like WoW?

That's what I've been saying!

And so kama won't yell at me again


----------



## Sikkamore

Yup, WAR does look exactly, and plays exactly like WoW. I used to play WoW, but after 2 weeks, I quit because it got boring. I tried WAR and it was awesome! I'm addicted to RvR


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


Is it just me or does warhammer look like WoW?


from what ive heard its actually based on the same graphics engine as wow























if thats true, its not weird that it look like crap..


----------



## NrGx

Crysis Warhead:









Oblivion:









Racedriver GRID:









Call of Duty 4:


----------



## Nihilist

I wish WAR played like WoW for me. I have a pretty good computer and the game isn't optimized at all. But I am still loving it anyway.


----------



## Boyboyd




----------



## Vostro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nihilist*


I wish WAR played like WoW for me. I have a pretty good computer and the game isn't optimized at all. But I am still loving it anyway.


Huh on my sig rig full-screen 1280x800 i get constant 60+ FPS on Med-High settings. Newest drivers. 178 series..


----------



## Silent Nemesis

Devil May Cry 4:









Crysis Warhead (nice shadows):








--
Andddddd...








BOOM!


----------



## Kelethar

Yay Archmage.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Taxi 3: eXtreme Rush, all Max out...


----------



## slyoteboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kelethar*











Yay Archmage.


What is that a picture of WoW when it first came out?


----------



## Betrivent

I think that's WAR.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kelethar* 









Yay Archmage.

you like hte game so far?


----------



## GibbyGano

11 Engineer.


----------



## USFORCES




----------



## Kelethar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


you like hte game so far?


Yeah, the game is great. Although it IS very much like WoW lol. But the PvP was highly improved, and the scenarios are great. And they have improved some qualities of WoW in their game. By the way, that picture doesn't do the game justice. .jpg formats are the suck.

More pictures

Character Startup:









I get a constant 50-70 fps with dips at around 45 at max res max settings. (Notice the tell advertisement in the chat bar. Mythic needs to do something about that.) And for some strange reason, my SLI indicator bar doesn't show up in the game, but shows up in Warcraft 3, Crysis, and others. Sorry SLI users, but it appears that this game does NOT support SLI D:


----------



## NrGx

All aboard haha


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*












What game is dis?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heroin Rob*


What game is dis?


this is Timeshift


----------



## go4life

Im having a little trouble running this game! Its to much for my hardware!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Im having a little trouble running this game! Its to much for my hardware!

















lol you should run fraps while you play that, for a laugh


----------



## DerangedPony




----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


lol you should run fraps while you play that, for a laugh


tried that now! didnt work


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

" Revolution FPS "


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

US Most Wanted









" Close Quarters Conflict, Max Settings " 









"







"


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
tried that now! didnt work









haha damn. probably would of just sat on 999


----------



## Boyboyd

*Grid*


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Test Drive Unlimited


----------



## awdrifter

Cool. How does it run on your system?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awdrifter* 
Cool. How does it run on your system?

You don't want to know







but it does run better on my 6200, then my 2400HD card. Either way its unplayable on both cards, i was just testing it out to see did it run with my 6200 and amazing it did, videos are smooth, cut scenes are very smooth, but in the game, HAHAHAHAH i'm getting like 4-6 fps and it seems like i am moving in water.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

You know what i have notice with using newer cards higher then the Radeon 7000 or 9250, if you run games below 1024x768, not only do they look ugly as hell, but they become very choppy and it has worse performance. Interesting i just tested out TDU with my Radeon 2400 at 1280x1024x AAX2, Texture Level High, HDR off and it ran smoother, got up to 7-10fps now. Still unplayable tho, but i am curious to know how it would work using the 8400gs or 8500 or 8600 PCI cards.


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


You know what i have notice with using newer cards higher then the Radeon 7000 or 9250, if you run games below 1024x768, not only do they look ugly as hell, but they become very choppy and it has worse performance. Interesting i just tested out TDU with my Radeon 2400 at 1280x1024x AAX2, Texture Level High, HDR off and it ran smoother, got up to 7-10fps now. Still unplayable tho, but i am curious to know how it would work using the 8400gs or 8500 or 8600 PCI cards.


Lotus Elise! Ok now I really have to get TDU.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Be prepared to install 7GB of HD space lol. I install the massive games on my 500GB external HD & on my 250 External HD for gaming. Smaller games i install on my internal one. 
Peace


----------



## gtarmanrob

i know all this TDU is killing me, i keep saying im gonna install it but then i forget when i get home.

enough is enough, its going on tonight.


----------



## sugarton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


You know what i have notice with using newer cards higher then the Radeon 7000 or 9250, if you run games below 1024x768, not only do they look ugly as hell, but they become very choppy and it has worse performance. Interesting i just tested out TDU with my Radeon 2400 at 1280x1024x AAX2, Texture Level High, HDR off and it ran smoother, got up to 7-10fps now. Still unplayable tho, but i am curious to know how it would work using the 8400gs or 8500 or 8600 PCI cards.


This is due to the fact that higher resolution puts strain on the graphics card, not the CPU. When you have a system with a fairly good GPU and a bad CPU (like yours or mine), you don't notice any sort of (or very little) performance reduction when changing the resolution or applying filtering methods. This of course depends on exactly how powerful the graphics card is, especially in the case of filtering methods. In my case, I can run Team Fortress 2 with 4x MSAA and 16X AF and see little to no difference in performance. Why? Because my video card is very strong, while my CPU can't really keep up. The video card just eats up the extra strain from higher resolution textures/filtering. Things such as physics, high poly models and audio quality do put strain on the CPU however.


----------



## Penicilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
You know what i have notice with using newer cards higher then the Radeon 7000 or 9250, if you run games below 1024x768, not only do they look ugly as hell, but they become very choppy and it has worse performance. Interesting i just tested out TDU with my Radeon 2400 at 1280x1024x AAX2, Texture Level High, HDR off and it ran smoother, got up to 7-10fps now. Still unplayable tho, but i am curious to know how it would work using the 8400gs or 8500 or 8600 PCI cards.


TDU is quite CPU intensive and if you drop the AA you MIGHT be able to play the game decently. Gah!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugarton* 
This is due to the fact that higher resolution puts strain on the graphics card, not the CPU. When you have a system with a fairly good GPU and a bad CPU (like yours or mine), you don't notice any sort of (or very little) performance reduction when changing the resolution or applying filtering methods. This of course depends on exactly how powerful the graphics card is, especially in the case of filtering methods. In my case, I can run Team Fortress 2 with 4x MSAA and 16X AF and see little to no difference in performance. Why? Because my video card is very strong, while my CPU can't really keep up. The video card just eats up the extra strain from higher resolution textures/filtering. Things such as physics, high poly models and audio quality do put strain on the CPU however.

What i was trying to say, playing TDU at 640x480 or 800x600 is terrible. But playing at 1024x768 or 1280x1024 the performance is better. Only works with certain games tho.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penicilyn* 
TDU is quite CPU intensive and if you drop the AA you MIGHT be able to play the game decently. Gah!

I was just testing it out. I did drop the AA:
















NO AA, 1280x1024, Texture level on high = 11fps.
Very unplayable, just having fun testing out games, thats all.
Peace


----------



## awdrifter

It looks pretty good on the last pic. I think if you upgraded your P3 to a 1ghz version (and oc that a bit), and with a 8600GT, it should be playable.


----------



## gtarmanrob

sorry, COMPLETELY off topic, i just noticed legendary's name is one of the tags for this thread.

thats gold.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


haha damn. probably would of just sat on 999


Yeah









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*











sorry, COMPLETELY off topic, i just noticed legendary's name is one of the tags for this thread.

thats gold.


Hehe.. Sad they removed all the good tags about him! It really made my day! If you go back MANY pages you will find a screenshot I took of them! But the mods didn't like them, so they got removed


----------



## darklighthim

Emergency 4, actually quite a good game although this screenshot doesn't look good since i think i took it before i upped the settings to max but it does look much better than this.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Where can I order Emergency 4, it looks pretty cool...


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Isnt it out yet? Im pretty sure it is. I could be wrong though.


----------



## darklighthim

It is out, got mine from Play.com but not sure where you can get it in US??

The basic game where you wait for emergency's is easy enough with usually only one vehicle needed and a few mins but the main larger emergency missions can take a bit of time and planning as to what kind of services needed (police,ambulance,fire and engineer) and then what exact vehicle from them you need as well as what needs done 1st and what can wait.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Very large picture so i leave it in attatchment

Using a temporary 9600GT so its nothing impressive, just full 1920x1200 resolution and my awesome score

You guys like my COD4 name?


----------



## The Cake is a Lie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Mister* 
listen up your ears fakkkiniz suxxxxxxxxoooo


----------



## redsunx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
Where can I order Emergency 4, it looks pretty cool...









Knowing me, I'd try to get the people in need killed...


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsunx*


Knowing me, I'd try to get the people in need killed...










lol yeah..theres something twisted and...fun about NOT saving people in video games.

i tend to favour being the villain if theres a choice.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Red Ocean FPS


----------



## Spitphire

I can't believe this thread is still going! 722 pages! Is that a record?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spitphire*


I can't believe this thread is still going! 722 pages! Is that a record?


Dude its the best thread ever. Every gaming forum should have one. 









I do think they may restart the number of pages tho, you know delete this one and start up a fresh one.


----------



## Explodatron

First two pictures are GRID (Best racing game evar imo)
Last picture titled "vomit" is the horrible PS2 -> PC Port that is Mercenaries 2. Yeah, those are the graphics on MAX. Won't let me choose 1680x1050 on widescreen (even after the patch was supposed to fix that.)


----------



## NrGx

Just testing out picturepush.


----------



## Mr. Mister

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Dude its the best thread ever. Every gaming forum should have one.









I do think they may restart the number of pages tho, you know delete this one and start up a fresh one.

Thanks for telling us what game that is, like you said you would do.


----------



## vix

Sorry it kinda looks like ****, but my in game resolution is set for 5040x1050, which would kind of throw the forum tables off.


----------



## NrGx




----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vix* 
Sorry it kinda looks like ****, but my in game resolution is set for 5040x1050, which would kind of throw the forum tables off.










Widescreen?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
Very large picture so i leave it in attatchment

Using a temporary 9600GT so its nothing impressive, just full 1920x1200 resolution and my awesome score

You guys like my COD4 name?











lol very nice name there freeroller


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spitphire*


I can't believe this thread is still going! 722 pages! Is that a record?


Maybe no a record but still on and better than ever,with a great screenshots.2 years open and over 300,000 people visiting.
Thank's to all of you for this great time and screenshots.Keep them comming and keeped clean.Post you'r screenshots and name of the game.Thank's.


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Widescreen?









2thamax?

And 4 monitors? Wouldn't that mean your crosshair is inbetween monitors 2 and 3?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
2thamax?

And 4 monitors? Wouldn't that mean your crosshair is inbetween monitors 2 and 3?

I could at least never game like that







but I guess someone likes it


----------



## Nemes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Dude its the best thread ever. Every gaming forum should have one. 









I do think they may restart the number of pages tho, you know delete this one and start up a fresh one.


Leg man what game is that? it looks pretty trick







all steampunk and stuff!
?

Nemes


----------



## darklighthim

Not one of my own images but from a game i am playing to see if i like it. Would love to get some screens of this game myself

The game is SBK08 Superbike World Championship and to be honest i prefer this over Moto GP 07 at least on the PC.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

MotoGP games i stay away from, the games are too hard. Nice photo of SBK08!








Robocop


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## caraboose

Then a plane that I made a little while back:


----------



## awdrifter

Crysis Lvl 4 custom config.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Blade of darkness, works great on XP.


----------



## darklighthim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


MotoGP games i stay away from, the games are too hard. Nice photo of SBK08!


i didn't like MotoGP for it being quite hard but i find SBK08 to be quite good with plenty options/setting to change to make it easier to play or if you want make it more simulation like but i think it does need a controller to work well since keyboard controls are hard on this game.

caraboose - Nice pics especially of the Boeing, is that Flight Sim X??


----------



## NrGx

Poor rabbit.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Widescreen?










3x22' in stretch 3x1680^1050=5040x1050


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darklighthim* 
i didn't like MotoGP for it being quite hard but i find SBK08 to be quite good with plenty options/setting to change to make it easier to play or if you want make it more simulation like but i think it does need a controller to work well since keyboard controls are hard on this game.

caraboose - Nice pics especially of the Boeing, is that Flight Sim X??

Why yes it is. I get very nice frame rate in fsx, usually about 40fps with all maxed


----------



## Kelethar

I think WAR is beautiful personally.










Dark Crag, Kelethar-High Elf Archmage


----------



## go4life

war looks like crap to me.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


war looks like crap to me.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*













lol, thanks for the fancy rep lol


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*












I....I.... cant stop LOOKING @ IT AHHHWHGhsag


----------



## SpeedDevil

Those new 178.15 drivers really work well with a 8800 GT sli setup. I can run PhysX without any noticable performance drop while with the 177.xx UT3 + physx would end up at 1 - 2 fps when there was too much debree and i had to turn off sli and select one card for physx. Here's a screeny from the Tornado map.


----------



## go4life

ooh nice physics! can you blow things up like that without physx?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Revolution(Funlabs/FPS)


----------



## Infinitegrim

Halo 3 were 1920x1080 but website screwed them up
Attachment 84455


----------



## brown bird

A few Witcher screenies:


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Revolution(Funlabs/FPS)

Speaking of old games, U2K have you played Shogo - Mobile Armor Division?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brown bird*


A few Witcher screenies:


hey brown bird how does witcher run for you? When I tried it with the 8.7 drivers it was bad performance, and havent tried it since that!
So is it any lag or anything?


----------



## brown bird

^Runs smooth as butter, I think I'm running 8.6 and it's the enhanced edition, don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Speaking of old games, U2K have you played Shogo - Mobile Armor Division?


I played it on windows98se, with my Radeon 7000. But it didn't run too well, never tired it with any other video card. It seems like a cool game.


----------



## abe_joker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
war looks like crap to me.

at least it looks better than the beta


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brown bird* 
^Runs smooth as butter, I think I'm running 8.6 and it's the enhanced edition, don't know if that makes a difference.

nice! The 8.6 drivers?







They aren't optimized for the x2 at all!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abe_joker* 
at least it looks better than the beta









a little







but I think Age of Conan is the only MMORPG that actually had nice graphics


----------



## Henry_John_Scott

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


nice! The 8.6 drivers?







They aren't optimized for the x2 at all!

a little







but I think Age of Conan is the only MMORPG that actually had nice graphics










Guild Wars has some pretty nice graphics too if you crank it, not too graphically intensive, but its a very pretty game nonetheless.

EQ2 wasn't bad either


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


I played it on windows98se, with my Radeon 7000. But it didn't run too well, never tired it with any other video card. It seems like a cool game.










Are you kidding me??? It ran like butter on my [email protected] with a pair of Voodoo2 SLi cards.
Install it now and play^^
Sanjuro out.


----------



## japan1

BF: Vietnam & BIA: Road to hill 30


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Jericho








This was funny as hell , he was standing there at first, but when his back caught on fire, he was running LOL








Pretty graphics


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *japan1*












Those jaggies can cut you man! ``Doc we need AA right away!``


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

The game is so old, i don't believe using AA will help lol. It looks pretty decent without AA.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


The game is so old, i don't believe using AA will help lol. It looks pretty decent without AA.


it will help a lot on those jaggies at least


----------



## epidemic

Hl2-Episode2


----------



## Marin




----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Mootsfox

O.O










How? I want.


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


O.O










How? I want.


Garry's mod.

Thats a very well done shot, one of the best I've seen so far.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


Garry's mod.

Thats a very well done shot, one of the best I've seen so far.










But it's old and isn't his pic.
seen a hundred times on 4chan already.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

WOW, these 8.10 beta drivers are wonderful. Games which i thought couldn't run well on my 2400HD are actually running better then my 6200. I have UT2003 MAX out and getting 30-55fps.


----------



## Vostro

Really into WAR right now. The RvR and Scenarios are great. Right now im a 14 Black Orc on Iron Rock


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 









Really into WAR right now. The RvR and Scenarios are great. Right now im a 14 Black Orc on Iron Rock

Wow that screenshot looks pretty good, especially for an 8600m.

I was thinking of getting WAR, but I just dropped $120 on RB2 so I think I'll have to wait.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Bioshock maxed out


----------



## gtarmanrob

mm bioshock.

you guys should see it on PS3, in 1080p. looks unreal, for a console. almost as good as PC actually, since PC cant AA and neither does the console version. they are on par.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
mm bioshock.

you guys should see it on PS3, in 1080p. looks unreal, for a console. almost as good as PC actually, since PC cant AA and neither does the console version. they are on par.

I can force it through nvidia CP. Looks a lot better.


----------



## t3lancer2006

The original photo is 1920x1200 and it runs smooth as butter.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Bioshock reminds of Killing time on 3DO, but of course Killing time has a better soundtrack.
















" Pure Demo, runs pretty smooth on my rig, if i take off post processing that is. "


----------



## Betrivent

That doesn't look half bad on your rig.


----------



## go4life

Anth0789 that TF2 pic was so cool! Its my backround on my school lappy now


----------



## darklighthim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Bioshock reminds of Killing time on 3DO, but of course Killing time has a better soundtrack.
















" Pure Demo, runs pretty smooth on my rig, if i take off post processing that is. "


That actually looks quite good on your RIG, i actually got that game the other day (for PC) after playing it on the 360 in one of the game shops but only completed the tutorial and some non career races. Just need to configure my controller a bit better so i can do tricks and preload easier.

SBK08 again, this is one of my pics from a championship race in Monza:


----------



## NrGx

1000 feet off the ground.


----------



## Boyboyd

Driving my Nissan R34 Skyline at the SPA circuit


----------



## go4life

Oh noes! What have you done to the wonderful Skyline?! 
Did you buy your license or what?


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 









Nice. I haven't play DIRT in a while, maybe I should install it again.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Alright i have made a decision, Jericho is the best First Person shooter ever created. Even better then Timeshift. I just luv this game







The only flaws, no multiplayer with bot matches, etc, no editor tools to create your own levels, characters, guns, and killing off ROSS


----------



## getllamasfast

I just love the lighting in Stalker Clear Sky







It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside even though I'm usually slightly nauseated from the bobbing head...








PS: I just had to add captions to the last two screenshots


----------



## awdrifter

DiRT


----------



## Twinnuke

Your dirt looks messy, maybe you should clean it up. Pun Intended, bad or not I DONT CARE


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *getllamasfast*


I just love the lighting in Stalker Clear Sky







It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside even though I'm usually slightly nauseated from the bobbing head...








PS: I just had to add captions to the last two screenshots











Haha







that was a good one


----------



## Betrivent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*



















Alright i have made a decision, Jericho is the best First Person shooter ever created. Even better then Timeshift. I just luv this game







The only flaws, no multiplayer with bot matches, etc, no editor tools to create your own levels, characters, guns, and killing off ROSS










That looks like a precision rifle from Crysis..


----------



## Marin

Right after the re-installation and using 1.5.05. I set it to DX10 and high settings and took these screenshots. Get over 60fps most of the time sometimes going past 100fps. Game is still buggy though and still uses one core on my CPU, they really need to fix this and allow multi core use. Anyways, going to tweak some more settings later and turn up the AA.


----------



## laurie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Alright i have made a decision, Jericho is the best First Person shooter ever created.


What?


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 









Really into WAR right now. The RvR and Scenarios are great. Right now im a 14 Black Orc on Iron Rock


Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
Wow that screenshot looks pretty good, especially for an 8600m.

I was thinking of getting WAR, but I just dropped $120 on RB2 so I think I'll have to wait.

Yea it runs really well on my 8600m GT. Constant 60+ FPS anywhere except in RvR when you have 20 vs 20 in one screen then it drops to teens. Ive heard this is a problem though and its more to do with lag than hardware. Anyways the original screen is 1200x800 max settings. Great game!


----------



## foslock

Holy crap this was a great scene in COD4.


----------



## Boyboyd

Map: Broadcast


----------



## MrMan

^i love how the bodies catch on edges in that game. makes for some funny deaths


----------



## TestECull

I think they're all there...


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Alright i have made a decision, Jericho is the best First Person shooter ever created. Even better then Timeshift. I just luv this game







The only flaws, no multiplayer with bot matches, etc, no editor tools to create your own levels, characters, guns, and killing off ROSS










You obviously haven't played the Half Life series then.

I tried out Jericho, but it was mediocre at best imo.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *getllamasfast*


I just love the lighting in Stalker Clear Sky







It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside even though I'm usually slightly nauseated from the bobbing head...








PS: I just had to add captions to the last two screenshots










No Head Bob Mod


----------



## HT3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Yes its pure and its a good game but loading times are very long which sucks.



To you and everybody else that has problem with the load times!

You need to turn off Vsync. The reason is because the game has to draw a certain amount of frames at the loading screen. Vsync forces the framerate to 30 and that makes it take 40 seconds no matter how fast your PC is.

By forcing Pure to disable Vsync it only takes 3 seconds to load between stages on my PC.

If you have an Nvidia card you can fix this in the Nvidia control panel. Go to 'Manage 3D Settings' and then 'Program Settings'. Find Pure.exe and at the bottom of the list set it to 'force off' at Vsync.
__________________


----------



## darklighthim

GP4 with 2005 mod, i spun after clipping the grass and slid to the other side of the track then i got slightly back onto the track before clipping a McLaren and flipping 6/7 times or something like that as in this pic during which is the 1st flip.

Upping the fraps video of the flip onto youtube as we speak as its quite good to see.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Guild Wars w/32xAA and no AF, cause i cant get that working....









EVE Online (Finally got AA working with HDR!!!!)


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Maybe its just me, but stalker doesn't look like a High Quality Graphic game. I have games that has the same type of graphics, games like Hell Forces looks like it uses the same engine as stalker. The problem with games that does look like stalker, their game engine is kinda powerful, but the graphics doesn't look half as good as non AAA titles.








I hope i am making sense, because i don't believe i am









Anyway, hey *TnB= Gir* I had Half life on the dreamcast, pc and i had counter strike, and something called: Half life Blue. I put all 4 games in the trash.







But i am going to get back into playing them again, starting with buying Half life 2 pack. I do want to say tho, Gunman Chronicles is the best half life engine game.


----------



## laurie

Nope no sense at all. Not only is Clear sky a AAA game but it also looks amazing. Especialy with the DX10 effects.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

what is the best program to take high-quality screenshots that doesnt down-size them?


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


what is the best program to take high-quality screenshots that doesnt down-size them?


just press print screen on the keyboard and paste and save in paint, im sure FRAPS allows screenshots too.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*


just press print screen on the keyboard and paste and save in paint, im sure FRAPS allows screenshots too.


FRAPS does allow but unless you use the registered version you can only save in BMP format, which are huge.

a 1680x1050 image is 5mb. Takes forever for the thumbnail to load in vista.


----------



## darklighthim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*


just press print screen on the keyboard and paste and save in paint, im sure FRAPS allows screenshots too.



Print screen won't work, i used it forgetting that i was using fraps and the image that came out was just a big black screen.

Fraps is good and can take decent screens


----------



## jpw007

Less chat more SS









Game: Call of Duty 4
Original Reso: 1680 x 1050
With: AA [email protected] & [email protected]


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

" Jericho "


----------



## gtarmanrob

lol Legendary, i think you're the only other person besides me that thinks Jericho was an awesome shooter and a sick game.

not the best story, and a terrible ending (sorry, hope that doesnt spoil) but i loved the gameplay.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Yes the gameplay is fun, i like the weapons , characters, the option to command your characters, and the enemies are alot of fun. I like Abbey's slow motion bullet , i just figure out that you can control the bullet after hitting a enemy. Depending on how large the area is, after hitting 2 foes, you can turn the bullet around and hit them again lolz. And btw, over at wikipedia, it says that there is a part II of Jericho plan
































" World Racing 2 , Grass Level at low, everything else Max out with AAX2. "


----------



## NrGx

I personally don't think Clear Sky looks half as good as people are making it out to be.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


lol Legendary, i think you're the only other person besides me that thinks Jericho was an awesome shooter and a sick game.

not the best story, and a terrible ending (sorry, hope that doesnt spoil) but i loved the gameplay.



Haha









and ok game, nothing more


----------



## NrGx

Don't ask


----------



## Metal425

LOL, nice screenshot.


----------



## binormalkilla

A little Clear Sky action








I love this game......it's really easy to get absorbed into it. The lighting and shadows are great too.....screenshots really don't always do it justice. 








Check out the detail on the ground.....this is a nice little mod called the terrain pack from stalkerfiles.com. Freaking awesome....
I'm also running the SHARPER texture pack. I don't have the float32 shader mod installed yet....it's really just in early form anyhow (not many graphical differences.)
   
Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com


----------



## go4life

I am so gettin Clear Sky! Looks great!


----------



## binormalkilla

Have you played SoC? If so I suggest playing that first.......you'll appreciate it more. It isn't necessarily required though. Awesome game......best I've played this year so far.


----------



## go4life

I have played the first one, but never completed it


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TestECull*











I think they're all there...


Well if you read the Thread title this is 100% accurate to it.








How many FPS do you get i uTorrent?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Well if you read the Thread title this is 100% accurate to it.








How many FPS do you get i uTorrent?










lol







I bet he have 30-40fps in utorrent! Quite demanding game







hehe


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
lol







I bet he have 30-40fps in utorrent! Quite demanding game







hehe

err as if, look at his system. he will easily get over 100fps.

gee, you are so silly.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
err as if, look at his system. he will easily get over 100fps.

gee, you are so silly.











ok ok! 120fps! no more than that


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha.

well enough chat from me, time to post some pics for once.

Crysis: Warhead. lovin this game.

excuse the pics, re-sized from 19x12 to 1280x800 (thats just what imageshack did) and converted from .png to jpeg.

Settings: DX10, All Enthusiast, 1920x1200, 2xAA


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
lol Legendary, i think you're the only other person besides me that thinks Jericho was an awesome shooter and a sick game.

not the best story, and a terrible ending (sorry, hope that doesnt spoil) but i loved the gameplay.

I really liked the game too, but the ending sucked bad time.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i_ame_killer_2* 
I really liked the game too, but the ending sucked bad time.









tell me about it. got a BIG WT(F) from me.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

" Alpha Prime "


----------



## go4life

kinda jaggie


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
kinda jaggie









Yea for the first time i notice that, but i am going to post the same photo with AAX2 on , i had some settings to off, because i was testing it with my 2400HD again. With these new driver(8.1X) games are running much better, without crashing or errors.

















Like this, I can now play Quake 4 at 1280x1024 , bump mapping on, everything else off. And i get 12-20fps, thats pretty good. Because using any of the other drivers, i was getting 4-8fps at 1024x768. It seems like quake runs on the same engine as prey and not doom 3, because doom 3 runs like a POS On my computer, but Quake 4 and Prey runs smooth.


----------



## Metal425

Lol...


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

D2:lod !


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Yea for the first time i notice that, but i am going to post the same photo with AAX2 on , i had some settings to off, because i was testing it with my 2400HD again. With these new driver(8.1X) games are running much better, without crashing or errors.

Like this, I can now play Quake 4 at 1280x1024 , bump mapping on, everything else off. And i get 12-20fps, thats pretty good. Because using any of the other drivers, i was getting 4-8fps at 1024x768. It seems like quake runs on the same engine as prey and not doom 3, because doom 3 runs like a POS On my computer, but Quake 4 and Prey runs smooth.


I wont say anything









Peace


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


*Like this, I can now play Quake 4 at 1280x1024 , bump mapping on, everything else off. And i get 12-20fps, thats pretty good*. Because using any of the other drivers, i was getting 4-8fps at 1024x768. It seems like quake runs on the same engine as prey and not doom 3, because doom 3 runs like a POS On my computer, *but Quake 4 and Prey runs smooth.*


...

what did the 5 fingers say to the face?

SLAP!


----------



## hairston630

Quote:

haha.

well enough chat from me, time to post some pics for once.

Crysis: Warhead. lovin this game.

excuse the pics, re-sized from 19x12 to 1280x800 (thats just what imageshack did) and converted from .png to jpeg.

Settings: DX10, All Enthusiast, 1920x1200, 2xAA
You should try running Cubans Custom Config and the Rygels extreme texture mod. U will be able to max crysis with 4x aa and it will run ALOT better than what your getting, plus the graphics will be much better looking (mainly textures).


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Well here are 2 benchmarks i did, at 1280X1024 Shadows off, everything else on high, AAX2. It runs even better with higher settings on.


----------



## Anth0789

I believe I can fly --->


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Some Jericho screens, man i luv this game.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hairston630* 
You should try running Cubans Custom Config and the Rygels extreme texture mod. U will be able to max crysis with 4x aa and it will run ALOT better than what your getting, plus the graphics will be much better looking (mainly textures).

hmm...never heard of any of that stuff. where do i get them from? Crymod?


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
hmm...never heard of any of that stuff. where do i get them from? Crymod?

I'd like to know this too.


----------



## go4life

you can get the mods at crymod


----------



## NrGx

I'm loving this game the second time around as well


----------



## Amraam




----------



## Vostro

MotorM4X - A great game for hardcore off-roaders. Its all about slow, technical. climbing. I LOVE IT!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 
MotorM4X - A great game for hardcore off-roaders. Its all about slow, technical. climbing. I LOVE IT!


















hey man, is that game new??

my mate would LOVE it.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Just install the demo of MotorM4X too, hey Vostro that demo track , the check point one is lame as hell haha. 
























I was about to run down the people, but they really do move out the way LMAO HAAH, check out the dude to the left hhaahhah


----------



## Nemes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amraam*












Is that with any kind of mod on?
And which stalker is it?

Nemes


----------



## laurie

Thats clear sky dx10, not sure about mods. I dont think so.


----------



## Marin

DX10
Maximum Settings
x8 AA


----------



## go4life

Clear Sky doesn't look so good as they say! I'm not saying its bad, but not as good as they promised before the release!:/


----------



## stn0092

GRID on max.


----------



## awdrifter

Nice crash pics.

Some TDU.


----------



## darklighthim

after installing GP4 i had to install F1 Challenge 99-02 since they are 2 best F1 games on PC so far. This is a championship race @ Monaco, Not my crash as i had already been put out of race after coming out of the pits and then being hit but i noticed this while watching the rest of race.

I'm using the 99 season with the 99 season update mod.


----------



## TaiDinh

lol spawn killing.









I forgot how I got there.


----------



## UkGouki

anybody played brothers in arms online yet i way too embarresed to post the screenie i got friggen pwned royally lol


----------



## t3lancer2006

Age of Conan
1680x1050 windowed

Max Settings 2xaa


----------



## NCspecV81

I'm not resizing! Buy bigger monitors cheapos! DX 10 4xAA only! I bet this game would look clean with 16 samples of AA widetent style!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Damn, thats wicked. You must have AA on to the fullest. 
Btw about resizing, well despite the fact that i am using a 14inch monitor at 1280x1024 32bit colors, i don't mind viewing it at the size, it doesn't bother me one bit. However i suggest that everyone use photofiltre and be happy!


----------



## NCspecV81

That is only 4xAA. I tried forcing more, but I must be doing something wrong or it needs the UT3.exe tag still to work.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Well those look very nice







Perfect graphics if you ask me!


----------



## hairston630

Brothers in arms: HH 1920x1200 (resized)/max settings/8xaa





































War is hell!


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## binormalkilla

Here are two more Clear Sky shots. THese are taken before Limansk and in the beginning of Limansk. 
I really like the effects of the soft water setting when the sunlight hits it......it really looks amazing. 
I took off the Float32 mod becuase it seemed to either disable AA or drastically minimize the effectiveness of AA.


----------



## Marin

Only two. Had enough time to boot it up and play for a few seconds. Going to play way more after school.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Age of conan again




























Very beautiful game and my giant yeti kill


----------



## go4life

nice pics! But may I ask why you run it in windowed mode?

Another cool thing is that AOC is Norwegian, just like me


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HT3*


To you and everybody else that has problem with the load times!

You need to turn off Vsync. The reason is because the game has to draw a certain amount of frames at the loading screen. Vsync forces the framerate to 30 and that makes it take 40 seconds no matter how fast your PC is.

By forcing Pure to disable Vsync it only takes 3 seconds to load between stages on my PC.

If you have an Nvidia card you can fix this in the Nvidia control panel. Go to 'Manage 3D Settings' and then 'Program Settings'. Find Pure.exe and at the bottom of the list set it to 'force off' at Vsync.
__________________


Does the game have a V.sync option in the game? if so disable it and go to Nvidia Control Panel and set to force V.sync on. NEVER play with V.sync off. same thing happends in Serious Sam 2. Some game developers can't even see the difference between FPS limiter and V.sync.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*










" Alpha Prime "


Nice lightning effects

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


kinda jaggie










True


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


I'm not resizing! Buy bigger monitors cheapos!


Ok, thats fine, but the least you could do would be to resize it. I'm all for 1920x1200 pics, but not when they are 2.5MB in size, this thread is supposed to be a 56k warning, not a 4mbit warning. A simple max quality jpeg compression will drop that down to 1mb with no loss in quality.


----------



## go4life

Post nr 2000






















Wohoo


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

grats


----------



## go4life

Tusen takk


----------



## Boyboyd

A little fun game, reminds me of BF2


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Tusen takk









"tack" not takk^^ thanks anyway


----------



## woodpigeon4

Edit: Wrong post please delete!


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
nice pics! But may I ask why you run it in windowed mode?

Another cool thing is that AOC is Norwegian, just like me









So I can switch between my music when a cd ends lol. The game used to have problems with alt-tab. I also surf the forums evertime I get killed and check the guild website to see if they had a grudge against us.


----------



## woodpigeon4

Here's some pics:
The first one is crysis with the physis map mod thingy
The 2nd one is Grid - great game
The third one is Crysis Warhead - 2nd play through
Enjoy!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


"tack" not takk^^ thanks anyway










Blah







same thing^^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


So I can switch between my music when a cd ends lol. The game used to have problems with alt-tab. I also surf the forums evertime I get killed and check the guild website to see if they had a grudge against us.


I see!







I cant stand to play in windowed mode xD


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *go4life*   Blah







same thing^^

I see!







I cant stand to play in windowed mode xD  
And the fight begins just like in movies a song duel... lol at 4:53
EDIT: 4:53 is the preview picture








  
 YouTube - Norway Vs. Sweden ESC 1990 - 2007  



 
 ... dear god almost all songs sucks.


----------



## go4life

oh lord!

Hva fan er det her for no crap?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Dunno but I regret posting it... almost^^ let everyone hear our awful songs^^


----------



## go4life

lol! The songs are so bad that they almost sound good xD I feel ashamed for our countries for making this ****


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

!!!!!LESS CHATTER FOLKS!!!!!!!!
























" Red Faction 2, 40-60fps, Max Settings of course "


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


!!!!!LESS CHATTER FOLKS!!!!!!!!
[pics]
" Red Faction 2, 40-60fps, Max Settings of course "


Oops, we weren't paying attention to you again...

Anyways.


----------



## pLuhhmm




----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

just reinstalled - Team Fortress 2. Do anybody know if putting the sound quality to mid or low will improve my FPS ?


----------



## Anth0789

Dominated as engie in this game.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Well i have to admit, i am obsessed with this game:
























" Jericho "


----------



## NrGx

Ahh good times.


----------



## Korea




----------



## almighty15

Here's a few of my baby









1280x1024, Custom Config, No AA, No AF


----------



## woodpigeon4

here's a few more Grid screenshots:


----------



## Boyboyd

Bit of opposite lock in mid-drift.


----------



## The Fury

Lets balance it up with some realism.

GTR Evolution:


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Dominated as engie in this game.


Nice! I love the engineer! Its damn fun! And sniping of course









Portal:


----------



## i n f a m o u s

You can't see too well but we got a pretty sweet barricade going on in this small room. Everything was going well until somebody showed up and ruined everything.


----------



## Unstableiser

Jazz Jack Rabbit 2!


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Jazz Jack Rabbit 2!

OMG!!! I never thought I would see that again! That was one of my favorits when I was 5-6 years old! Man I just love that rabbit<3


----------



## Marin




----------



## go4life

Nice Marin! What game?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Marin is that Hells Highway?


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Nice Marin! What game?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


Marin is that Hells Highway?


Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway.


----------



## Marin




----------



## KarmaKiller

Nukes


















pfft...duh.


----------



## Sheik505

Heroic MARV
















My Mammoth Army


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheik505* 








Heroic MARV
















My Mammoth Army

You need to upload them to a site like this one:

http://imageshack.us/


----------



## awdrifter

More TDU.


----------



## darklighthim

Another pic of GP4 where i crashed out:









And here is the youtube video of the crash:

  
 YouTube - GP4 Crash (2005 mod)


----------



## usapatriot

Over Sydney in an Ultra-light










On approach to Chicago-Midway in a Southwest 737-800


----------



## Marin




----------



## Arganius

Company Of Heroes is the ****

Some good ol fashioned armor. Just look at all that hellfire, Nothing beats mobile artillery mounts of shermans


----------



## TnB= Gir

Pshhh, noobs don't have anything on me.


----------



## go4life

Sniping is the best<3

nice stats


----------



## NCspecV81

ATI AA FTW!


----------



## gtarmanrob

man you make GoW look sooooo good. cant wait to play that game when i get home now. havnt tried it with the 4870's yet.

havnt even finished the game. forgot all about it.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


man you make GoW look sooooo good. cant wait to play that game when i get home now. havnt tried it with the 4870's yet.

havnt even finished the game. forgot all about it.


Finish it on hardcore







casual is so easy! But insane is when the fun starts


----------



## Marin

I beat GoW on every difficulty on my 360.


----------



## go4life

same here!


----------



## gtarmanrob

mmm..those screens just make it look too good to forget about


----------



## AN HERO




----------



## gtarmanrob

can you force AA in UT3 with ATI cards?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


can you force AA in UT3 with ATI cards?


yeah you can.


----------



## darklighthim

Some PES 2009 demo screens. I choose Liverpool and faced Man Utd


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

TF2.. low FPS!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cr4zYH3aD*


TF2.. low FPS!


OMG!?!?!? How the hell do you even manage to play TF2 with that fps?








I cant play it under 50fps lol


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

I don't know. most of the time it's very choppy..

I guess it's becoming normal to play at those FPS... my PC is 5 years old so I can't play new games... and 2003+ game = everyting on medium/low and 15 fps.

Right now in TF2 the options are: Sound Quality: LOW, Models: Medium, Texture: Medium, evrrything else Low or Off. No motion blur, no HDR.


----------



## go4life

I would turn everything to low if I where you


----------



## -Inferno

Lol, Kil'Jaeden is sooo easy.










Like our tank =)

It's especially easy when Mu'ru and Kil'Jaeden don't like each other


----------



## awdrifter

F40 track day (TDU).


----------



## NrGx

Last day of WoW as we know it.


----------



## locuus

STALKER SoC


----------



## go4life

nice pics everyone! keep it up









Team Fortress 2! Om nom nom nom


----------



## gtarmanrob

^










nom nom nom nom


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Proof that Win9x can run older games better then XP. Benchmarking Far cry at 1280x1024 32bit, everything on high to highest, AAX2 on, Shadows low, Lighting Quality at medium.

*Note: I have to put on Lighting Quality at medium, because anything higher then medium brings my FX5500 to its knees in certain areas, but at medium it says smooth. *

" Resize to 1024x768 "


































With XP i was getting what 10-20fps on this same FX5500 card, and the 6200 and the 2400HD and the 8400GS.

Also, Far Cry i can't explain it, but the game isn't lagging. You know when you turn around and the frames drop and it feels like something is holding it back, well not anymore. This game runs smooth, very smooth. Alright back to testing more games.


----------



## gtarmanrob

hehe Far Cry. awesome game.

now everyone take a look at those screens. if i hear ONE MORE person try and tell me that Crysis on medium doesnt look better than that...i will fight you.

Far Cry has great graphics. but they are clearly dated. looks almost cartoony. and thats not Legendary's PC, its just how the game is.


----------



## i n f a m o u s




----------



## hairston630




----------



## nathris

Wow, some of the textures don't look that good, but that gets me itching for TES5. Too bad its such a long way off...

What mod is that btw?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


Wow, some of the textures don't look that good, but that gets me itching for TES5. Too bad its such a long way off...

What mod is that btw?



Niveus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Proof that Win9x can run older games better then XP.


Well no crap it runs better than XP on YOUR rig.


----------



## Arganius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Well no crap it runs better than XP on YOUR rig.


Seriously. Your rig shouldn't even run XP well, so why would it run anything else well?


----------



## nathris

I think I will enjoy the calendar feature...

I think they increased the draw distance and shadows, because when I logged in both of them were on medium. For some reason my latency meter seems to be missing though...

(Yes that is my name, and yes this is a real server)


----------



## Tatsujin

GoW 1680x1050 resized to 1600x1000


----------



## Mootsfox

I had to laugh.

This is in S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Clear Sky.


----------



## gtarmanrob

^

how the *bleep* did you get into my room?


----------



## Marin

I wonder what's in the church... I must explore it later.


----------



## Mootsfox

I _finally_ made it out of the swamp and played for about eight straight hours. It's fun once the glitching stops


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I _finally_ made it out of the swamp and played for about eight straight hours. It's fun once the glitching stops










eight _straight_ hours lol?

dude even in my dark days i didnt play games that long haha. thats intense.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


eight _straight_ hours lol?

dude even in my dark days i didnt play games that long haha. thats intense.


It's really fun, got a great story and hunting for artifacts doesn't get old too quickly.

I could live without the stupid packs of dogs, all the psy crap and the speed at which my suits wear away.


----------



## awdrifter

One more TDU pic. The motion blur is added in with Photoshop, cuz I didn't like how the game's motion blur make the AI car blurry.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


eight _straight_ hours lol?

dude even in my dark days i didnt play games that long haha. thats intense.



I have played for 20-30 hours straight before







lol.. (not in clear sky though







)

But now I am at this farm in the swamps, it is supposed be some backup on its way, but nothing comes!:/ whats wrong?


----------



## hairston630

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


Wow, some of the textures don't look that good, but that gets me itching for TES5. Too bad its such a long way off...

What mod is that btw?


Yep Niveus as the other poster said. Its just an empty map with an assassins creed feel to it. If you want, google "Oblivion running on cryengine" and you will get to see what oblivion looks like running on the cryengine. It looks VERY good and the lighting is amazing.

CHECK THIS OUT IF YOU HAVENT ALREADY GUYS!! www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/202645.html


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
I have played for 20-30 hours straight before







lol.. (not in clear sky though







)

But now I am at this farm in the swamps, it is supposed be some backup on its way, but nothing comes!:/ whats wrong?









...

what were you on?

drugs i mean. lol.

the game you were playing, is it safe to guess it was of the MMO variety? a rather popular title i personally despise?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

" Flatout 2 "


----------



## japan1

TDU & BIA Road to Hill 30


----------



## Criswell

Panoramic Crysis Screenshot, U2K PWNED!


----------



## NCspecV81

I love the multiplayer! =o)

32xAA enabled.


----------



## shajbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Criswell*











Panoramic Crysis Screenshot, U2K PWNED!


http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/28...ml#post3264984


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

DUDE What the hell, 5120x1600?
Do monitors that big exist?
I''m using 14inchs man, spare me


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


DUDE What the hell, 5120x1600?
Do monitors that big exist?
I''m using 14inchs man, spare me










It's called a panorama.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


DUDE What the hell, 5120x1600?
Do monitors that big exist?
I''m using 14inchs man, spare me










get a bigger monitor then, lol










He is probably using a multi-screen setup


----------



## TnB= Gir

Moar Sniper rape. All I've been playing the last week is TF2 since I can't play Crysis Wars









Can't wait until I get my card back from RMA.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


...

what were you on?

drugs i mean. lol.

the game you were playing, is it safe to guess it was of the MMO variety? a rather popular title i personally despise?


lol! No drugs involved







thats just bad!
It was on lan. I think it was oblivion, crysis and gears of war I played








Offcourse I drank a lot of redbull though









Quote:



Originally Posted by *hairston630*


Yep Niveus as the other poster said. Its just an empty map with an assassins creed feel to it. If you want, google "Oblivion running on cryengine" and you will get to see what oblivion looks like running on the cryengine. It looks VERY good and the lighting is amazing.

CHECK THIS OUT IF YOU HAVENT ALREADY GUYS!!


Hey I found a high res version of it









http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/203274.html


----------



## george420

Awsome crysis Screens!!!


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
lol! No drugs involved







thats just bad!
It was on lan. I think it was oblivion, crysis and gears of war I played








Offcourse I drank a lot of redbull though









Hey I found a high res version of it









http://www.gametrailers.com/player/u...es/203274.html

Thats amazing


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

" Jacked "
If you guys need to play something like Road rash , which is better, better go jacked!


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
DUDE What the hell, 5120x1600?
Do monitors that big exist?
I''m using 14inchs man, spare me









To get that res multiple displays are used.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
get a bigger monitor then, lol









He is probably using a multi-screen setup









Actually he probably changed the screenshot settings through the console and took the SS.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
To get that res multiple displays are used.

Actually he probably changed the screenshot settings through the console and took the SS.

Actually he says exactly how he did it and even included instructions so you could do it as well.

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/28...ml#post3264984


----------



## NrGx

Absolute destruction. And I know theres no e-peen contests allowed, but I don't post scoreboards often


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Criswell*











Panoramic Crysis Screenshot, U2K PWNED!


Wow, very nice. What kinda frames do you get at that res with the 4870x2?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awdrifter*


Wow, very nice. What kinda frames do you get at that res with the 4870x2?


If you read the last few posts, you'd know that he's not actually gaming at that res. You can change the screenshot resolution in Crysis to where it will take the screenshot at a higher res than what you're playing at.


----------



## awdrifter

I know he's probably not playing at that res, but just to take screenshots. But still, I'm curious what kinda fps he's getting. Too bad Crysis doesn't support Crossfire well, I think it might be playable at that res with two 4870x2.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


If you read the last few posts, you'd know that he's not actually gaming at that res. You can change the screenshot resolution in Crysis to where it will take the screenshot at a higher res than what you're playing at.


nah its a panoramic shot.

meaning its a combination of MANY shots, all stitched together via software. read shajbot's turorial it explains everything.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


nah its a panoramic shot.

meaning its a combination of MANY shots, all stitched together via software. read shajbot's turorial it explains everything.


Ahh, well you can also edit the SS profile in crysis, so that's another way of doing it.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Some far cry screens.


----------



## NrGx

Looking terrible as always Stilllegendaryu2k


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
Looking terrible as always Stilllegendaryu2k









Terrible







are you serious?
I am back to using windows98se, and the game is at 1280x1024 32bit, shadows off, particles on low, special effects on medium, AA(mediumX2) everything else on high to highest, and i get around 35-100fps.

I think the game looks beautiful to me.


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Terrible







are you serious?
I am back to using windows98se, and the game is at 1280x1024 32bit, shadows off, particles on low, special effects on medium, AA(mediumX2) everything else on high to highest, and i get around 35-100fps.

I think the game looks beautiful to me.









Nah looks terrible sorry.


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

I love. My. New. 8800GTS G92. No custom configs, hardly (if ever) gone below 30 while playing


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
Looking terrible as always Stilllegendaryu2k










Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Terrible







are you serious?
I am back to using windows98se, and the game is at 1280x1024 32bit, shadows off, particles on low, special effects on medium, AA(mediumX2) everything else on high to highest, and i get around 35-100fps.

I think the game looks beautiful to me.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
Nah looks terrible sorry.

I honestly can't tell you how hard I'm laughing right now.










































:l achen:

But yea, that does look terrible imo...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Yea whatever lolz.


----------



## Betrivent

Oh god.. 4:3!!! MY EYES!!!


----------



## Fatal05

Can't legendary have his own thread? No one enjoys looking at his 640/480 low quality screen shots of games pre 2005.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

you guys are something, or you are just ignorant. I do not run games at 640x480 low quality or 800x600. Flatout 2 is running at 1280x1024 32bit, Everything on Max Settings, FOV is low tho, thats about it.

So please just talking nonsense. I also resize my screenshots at 1024x768 or 800x600. No point in posting super large screenshots when i can see the sh** clearly at 800x600 or 1024x768.


----------



## Vostro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*









you guys are something, or you are just ignorant. I do not run games at 640x480 low quality or 800x600. Flatout 2 is running at 1280x1024 32bit, Everything on Max Settings, FOV is low tho, thats about it.

So please just talking nonsense. I also resize my screenshots at 1024x768 or 800x600. No point in posting super large screenshots when i can see the sh** clearly at 800x600 or 1024x768.


Nobody posted anything ignorant


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*


Nobody posted anything ignorant










Not as in photos, but in the way people think, their views are ignorant. Anyone can clearly see that none of my games which i am posting are in low quality or at 640x480 or whatever. To say otherwise is just talking bs, just making fun of someone. Now if you guys think its really at those low settings, you need to quit being obsessed with graphics.


----------



## loop0001

goodness sakes...this deal with legendary...and all his hecklers...will never end...
it is a screenshot thread...not a "post the best screenshots with proof you run it at max settings thread"

just enjoy seeing pics of any game from any time WITH ANY DAMN FRAMERATE!!

im glad that legendary has added so much!! he has shown alot of awesome games! ..and some horrible ones imo.
the point...is just to show stuff..


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*









you guys are something, or you are just ignorant. I do not run games at 640x480 low quality or 800x600. Flatout 2 is running at 1280x1024 32bit, Everything on Max Settings, FOV is low tho, thats about it.

So please just talking nonsense. I also resize my screenshots at 1024x768 or 800x600. No point in posting super large screenshots when i can see the sh** clearly at 800x600 or 1024x768.


How are we ignorant? We don't want our games to look terrible.


----------



## 1RonMan

$till LegendaryU2K, i have to agree with the others looks terrible. The game looks a little more like this.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*


Nobody posted anything ignorant










lol nope but he did

but yeah i agree. it is a screenshot thread. it can get annoying when Legendary comes in going "oh look at this fabulous game, oh the frames, i got 12" etc etc but still, hes helping keep the thread alive and entertaining.

and dont deny that more than a few times, you've gone and looked up the games he's playing to see what he's on about.


----------



## 1RonMan

$till LegendaryU2K, i have to agree with the others looks terrible. The game looks a little more like this.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Not as in photos, but in the way people think, their views are ignorant. Anyone can clearly see that none of my games which i am posting are in low quality or at 640x480 or whatever. To say otherwise is just talking bs, just making fun of someone. Now if you guys think its really at those low settings, *you need to quit being obsessed with graphics.*


Well, it's a screenshot thread after all. Someone posts a picture, and someone will usually reply back about the picture.

Our views are ignorant? When a screenshot looks bad ( or low quality ), then it is bad, and we have the right to say that it's bad. Nothing ignorant about that.

On another note, honestly, I think a lot of people are getting tired of you posting in this thread. No one cares about games from the late 90's, or what settings you run them at. You are the reason why this thread got closed a couple weeks ago. You're always starting flame wars, and you almost enjoy it.

Shoo fly.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1RonMan*


$till LegendaryU2K, i have to agree with the others looks terrible. The game looks a little more like this.


hehe they were referring to Far Cry, but nice screen either way.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


Looking terrible as always Stilllegendaryu2k










That is so sigged







great one NrGx


----------



## i n f a m o u s

quick someone post a screenshot of a game before the mods close this thread *again*! >_>


----------



## ImmortalKenny

TF2 Scenery
I hate this image-resizing thing in imageshack and photobucket -______-


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


goodness sakes...this deal with legendary...and all his hecklers...will never end...
it is a screenshot thread...not a "post the best screenshots with proof you run it at max settings thread"

just enjoy seeing pics of any game from any time WITH ANY DAMN FRAMERATE!!

im glad that legendary has added so much!! he has shown alot of awesome games! ..and some horrible ones imo.


Let this be an example. STOP bashing other members and post screenshots, that is what this thread is about.


----------



## go4life

yeah







TF2 ftw<3

Now lets get back to the screens


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i n f a m o u s*


quick someone post a screenshot of a game before the mods close this thread *again*! >_>


again? what happened the first time?

and why would they close it?

but ok ok, quick quick


----------



## Marin

Find the mod.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


again? what happened the first time?

and why would they close it?

but ok ok, quick quick


The normal! Legendary vs all


----------



## gtarmanrob

nevermind bout this post.


----------



## go4life

fail post


----------



## i n f a m o u s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


again? what happened the first time?

and why would they close it?

but ok ok, quick quick


http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/13...ml#post4588160

^ that will answer all your questions.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i n f a m o u s*


http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/13...ml#post4588160

^ that will answer all your questions.










lol thought it might of been back then...i was in europe and missed all that. funny stuff.

im trying to get a screenshot of this game i used to play in highschool...during class obivously. Elastomania.

Print Screen makes the image all black, and i dont have FRAPS, coz im at work. working..


----------



## Mootsfox

Is that the full version? This is fun!


----------



## i n f a m o u s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


lol thought it might of been back then...i was in europe and missed all that. funny stuff.

im trying to get a screenshot of this game i used to play in highschool...during class obivously. Elastomania.

Print Screen makes the image all black, and i dont have FRAPS, coz im at work. working..


Working hard or hardly working?









Does this happen to anybody when they're playing TF2?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i n f a m o u s*


Working hard or hardly working?









Does this happen to anybody when they're playing TF2?





You minimzed the game at some point....


----------



## gtarmanrob

hardly working. we are dead







with the current economy crisis, no one wants to travel anywhere.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


You minimzed the game at some point....


yeah looks like that...the older Source games do the same thing, but instead of missing textures they come out all purple and weird.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


hardly working. we are dead







with the current economy crisis, no one wants to travel anywhere.

yeah looks like that...the older Source games do the same thing, but instead of missing textures they come out all purple and weird.


Actually that happens to me sometimes, even if I havent put the game down or anything!


----------



## Marin




----------



## go4life

hey marin can you get any further than that in clear sky? Im stuck there.. the backup doesnt arrive!


----------



## Marin

I've gotten farther actually. Haven't played that much because of school, going to be playing a lot this weekend.

Also I have added quite a few mods (raised maximum weight to 5000kg's, done a ton of texture mods, etc...)


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Actually that happens to me sometimes, even if I havent put the game down or anything!

i think another cause, well one i noticed, was changing the AA setting in-game. happens in CS:S and DoD:S a lot.

i think even in HL2 as well.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
i think another cause, well one i noticed, was changing the AA setting in-game. happens in CS:S and DoD:S a lot.

i think even in HL2 as well.

maybe, but it happens even if I dont change anything some times:/ its no problem though, I just alt-tab and its fine


----------



## Brutuz

I have two from Mass Effect, Excuse the Motion Blur.


















Character is level 30-something Infiltrator, with all Spectre weapons as well as Scorpion V armor.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
I've gotten farther actually. Haven't played that much because of school, going to be playing a lot this weekend.

Also I have added quite a few mods (raised maximum weight to 5000kg's, done a ton of texture mods, etc...)

Nice! How is it with texture mods? Loose any performance?


----------



## Marin




----------



## go4life

nice


----------



## gtarmanrob

woh Marin that looks mad.


----------



## TnB= Gir

I still love this shot. Stalker is sooo spooky at night. I'll be walking along the street or through the woods just PRAYING for a bolt of lightning to light things up for me lol.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Let this be an example. STOP bashing other members and post screenshots, that is what this thread is about.


*sniff* thanks!
















on a side note tho... this..--------->







looks alot like me when there are many stupid drivers in one day...


----------



## MakubeX




----------



## go4life

lol that was a nice position makubex


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
lol that was a nice position makubex









Thanks.


----------



## go4life

hehe









Cod4 is really fun! One of my favorites


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

" CT Special Forces "


----------



## nathris

WoW on my oversized Eee PC (Pentium M (III) 1.7, GMA 915)

Its actually somewhat playable!


----------



## 7heMy7h

Shark!!!


----------



## -Inferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


WoW on my oversized Eee PC (Pentium M (III) 1.7, GMA 915)

Its actually somewhat playable!



















That quite interests me. I have really been wanting a EEE PC. It is good to know it can play some games with decent FPS


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Inferno* 
That quite interests me. I have really been wanting a EEE PC. It is good to know it can play some games with decent FPS


Its not an Eee PC though. Its an older laptop, which uses the same chipset as the Eee PC 700, but with a 1.7GHz Pentium M, which clock for clock should be a little faster than the Eee PC's Celeron M, which is only 900MHz. So Celeron based Eee PCs won't get the same performance I do.

The Atom based ones, although they use a weaker CPU, have a stronger chipset, so I would expect roughly similar performance, although WoW is very CPU dependent.


----------



## Unstableiser

Brothers in Arms Hell's Highway.


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Flatout 2, Very High Settings, AAX4, Post Processing , 1280x1024 32bit colors, FOV at 0.


----------



## NCspecV81

There's no way that screenshot has 4x AA of anything on it.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


There's no way that screenshot has 4x AA of anything on it.


I agree with you. The jaggies are insane in the screenshot.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


There's no way that screenshot has 4x AA of anything on it.


Could it be AA but just a really low resolution? I've never see Flat Out 2 like that on my computer even with no AA and an 8600gt at 1440x900.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Could it be AA but just a really low resolution? I've never see Flat Out 2 like that on my computer even with no AA and an 8600gt at 1440x900.


No, I game at 1024x768 and it's not a resolution issue. I can run AA just fine and you can tell it's working perfectly.

I agree that it doesn't look like there's any AA being applied in that screenshot.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


No, I game at 1024x768 and it's not a resolution issue. I can run AA just fine and you can tell it's working perfectly.

I agree that it doesn't look like there's any AA being applied in that screenshot.


So we need to see him post the same thing without the AA. I wonder if you could cut yourself if you sat too close? Those are wicked jaggies then.


----------



## go4life

I gamed flatout 2 on that settings before on my 7900gtx, AND NO WAY it looked like that! sorry legendary, but thats just fail....


----------



## gtarmanrob

lol i actually went back and had a look, didnt know what you were all on about.

you cant be serious Legendary? there is NO AA in that pic, sorry mate.

there are times, with certain games and GPUs, where if the AA level isnt supported, regardless of whether its applied natively (in-game settings) or forced (control panels) no AA will actually be applied.

for example, ATI cards dont apply 6xAA because they just dont do it, it goes 2, 4, 8. from what i've seen anyway. unless thats just Source and a few other engines..

theres a bloke in another thread claiming he has 32xSLI AA enabled on SLI 8800 GTS G92's and hes playing COD4 @ 1920x1200 and Vsync is on...no frame loss below 60fps.

short answer, its because no AA is actually being applied, due to that level of AA not being supported by the game.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Sorry for the mistake guys, it was at the highest settings, but AA didn't save for some reason, so it was running at the highest settings, but AA was off:

For some reason it didn't save the first time around









Anyways, i leave AAX4 off, But i can play the game at the highest settings , with PP on and AAX2 just fine. I do notice some artifacts appearing with i turn on AA. Only a tad bit here and there.


----------



## TnB= Gir

There we go, less jaggies.


----------



## gtarmanrob

lol now that is with AA on.


----------



## go4life

wow AA


----------



## Brutuz

I love getting 70+ FPS on that game, highest settings with my 6800GS....


----------



## leimrod

Crysis Warhead


----------



## go4life

hey leimrod, how much AA do you game warhead with?


----------



## Vostro

$till LegendaryU2K said:


> I didnt know they had a transformation pack for Windows 98 to make it look like Vista...


----------



## AN HERO

go4life, if I'm not mistaken, those shots would be taken at 4x Wide-tent.


----------



## leimrod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


hey leimrod, how much AA do you game warhead with?


2xAA @ 1650 x 1050


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*


I didnt know they had a transformation pack for Windows 98 to make it look like Vista...


Windowblinds Classic (v4.6) works on 2000 and 98

http://www.stardock.com/downloads/

Hey leimrod, thos screenies look pretty....

Nice setup


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*




I didnt know they had a transformation pack for Windows 98 to make it look like Vista...



Me to... tell me legendary, how the hell did you do that? And do you got a serious temp problem or something? Since you have all this black and blue stripes in the pic









Quote:



Originally Posted by *leimrod*


2xAA @ 1650 x 1050


Ok, same as me then


----------



## Criswell

lol fake vista living in lalaland.. Let's just all post with low settings and low res.. It'd be fun!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Me to... tell me legendary, how the hell did you do that?


Look in the windows OS forum.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


And do you got a serious temp problem or something? Since you have all this black and blue stripes in the pic










LOL NO, using the 6200 BFG version , they have lines that appears on certain apps. Hundreds of folks who bought the card sent emails to BFG about it, but nobody knows what is the cause of it. No heat issues, because there are temps check options in the CP, and my card stays at 39c - 45c all the time. So i have no clue.


----------



## Vostro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Look in the windows OS forum.

LOL NO, using the 6200 BFG version , they have lines that appears on certain apps. Hundreds of folks who bought the card sent emails to BFG about it, but nobody knows what is the cause of it. No heat issues, because there are temps check options in the CP, and my card stays at 39c - 45c all the time. So i have no clue.


Why in your sig did you put under GPU: None of your business and then you just said youre using a 6200... You need help bud. I dont understand why when 150 people give you advice you blow em off and think were all wrong.


----------



## TnB= Gir

IIRC, He's buying a new PCI card soon. But you didn't hear it from me.


----------



## go4life

lol.. pci = triple fail...

*cough* think he will buy the ATi 3450 *cough*


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Edit: Um yes you are correct Tnb-Gir lol


----------



## getllamasfast

Some Stalker Clear Sky pics I took today







added "-smap4096" to the steam shortcut to increase the shadow resolution.


----------



## Mootsfox

3rd person S.T.A.L.K.E.R.?


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Lost Planet


----------



## getllamasfast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


3rd person S.T.A.L.K.E.R.?


Yeah, its kinda buggy at the moment, but it looks really good in screenshots







You just need to add: 
*bind cam_1 kF1
bind cam_2 kF2
bind cam_3 kF3*
to your user.lfx file (located in the _appdata_ folder)
Once that's done, you can use first person by pushing f1, thirdperson with the camera locked behind you with f2, or a farther camera that is controlled by your mouse (you lose your ability to turn your character) by pushing f3.


----------



## Brythe

BIA:HH


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Dude you aren't about to murder the poor adorable Sheeps right?
Nice screenshot btw, nice and clean looking.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Some painkiller black edition shots


----------



## LawLIam




----------



## japan1

^That made me lol









Blazing Angels


----------



## go4life

w00t soon I have 100rep
















Here is Mass Effect







edit: anyone knows how to get past the lame 62fps cut in Mass Effect?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Dude you aren't about to murder the poor adorable Sheeps right?
Nice screenshot btw, nice and clean looking.


That game was so ugly I could only play it for 3 minutes. +1 minute after I saw the sheep.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Some painkiller black edition shots


























Now THAT is a a good game


----------



## Ducky

Lulz, soldier rush!


----------



## fraudbrand

Particle Effect Madness in Age of Conan


----------



## go4life

AoC looks fun


----------



## fraudbrand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
AoC looks fun









It is loads of fun now that they have fixed most of the games problems.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

AoC IS Fun.
lol I love how your name is a tag on this thread $till legendary.


----------



## go4life

lol yeah, think I should buy AoC? After all its Norwegian


----------



## foslock

Call of Duty 4, the textures are so amazing on his suit, although I wish there more textures like that in the game.


----------



## go4life

yeah it is really good! I love Cod4


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

I cried








Pariah btw.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


I cried








Pariah btw.


I remember that game... absolutely terrible.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Funny, i think its one of the best budget FPS games around. I also bought the Xbox version, which i completed already, now its time to complete the pc version.


----------



## Brutuz

SA with a graphical mod, nice, eh?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


SA with a graphical mod, nice, eh?


didn't look to different


----------



## Penicilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*



























SA with a graphical mod, nice, eh?


What graphical mod, looks like the PS2 version.


----------



## Penicilyn




----------



## go4life

I believe I can flyyyyyy, I believe I *splat*


----------



## TnB= Gir

Man I'm so buying GTA4 PC the day it comes out. I can't wait.

It's been far too long since I've beaten a hooker to death.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Man I'm so buying GTA4 PC the day it comes out. I can't wait.

It's been far too long since I've beaten a hooker to death.


lol, Im getting it the day it comes out
to







Cant wait! been a gta fan since I was a small kid


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
SA with a graphical mod, nice, eh?

Are you scared to show the fps







I know what GTA Mod you are talking about too. If you use certain settings, the game will run terrible.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
It's been far too long since I've beaten a hooker to death.











Anyways, Quake 4/Win9x Max Settings+AAX2. No ultra settings because of the demo, but very high is good enough.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Are you scared to show the fps







I know what GTA Mod you are talking about too. If you use certain settings, the game will run terrible.

Yes, 6800GS + Bloom and Shader Model 3 = Lag.

Here's the mod I'm talking about, the low res + photobucket made the images suck before.


----------



## shaggy56




----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


It's been far too long since I've beaten a hooker to death.


thats so sig worthy


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nepas*


thats so sig worthy










Do it!









I think I've been sigged 4 times this week alone. That'll make 5.


----------



## Unstableiser

Claw


----------



## Marin




----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
It's been far too long since I've beaten a hooker to death.

Sigged.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
Sigged.









lol, I think I may be the most sigged person on OCN at the moment.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Are you scared to show the fps







I know what GTA Mod you are talking about too. If you use certain settings, the game will run terrible.










Anyways, Quake 4/Win9x Max Settings+AAX2. No ultra settings because of the demo, but very high is good enough.










Have you beaten this Q4 yet Legend?
with out spoiling, there is a really nice place in this game with a blue glass wall with small creatures that flies in there; that room is so nice looking at even if it's a old game.


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*












I hope you have disabled the voice that say great and applauds when you play. also that theme is boring.









Song made by me.
It's unsynchronized on two arrows but it's a good song and I make songs that you basically can play without watching the monitor cuz I like the songs and arrows to be similar to the tapping you do when listening to the songs.


----------



## LawLIam

$till LegendaryU2K, that is hilarious how you can run quake 4 on your machine. You're probably the only one with specs like that and that actually try and play games on it. haha


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LawLIam*


$till LegendaryU2K, that is hilarious how you can run quake 4 on your machine. You're probably the only one with specs like that and that actually try and play games on it. haha


He is one of a kind









lol


----------



## awdrifter




----------



## microsnakey

Because someone else posted SA
San Andreas+ENB series+A nice BMW


----------



## go4life

Stalker: Clear Sky. I just love the lightening and textures in this game!


----------



## lhowatt

warhammer online


----------



## Vostro

^ Death to Order!







I bet you guys lost that one, everyone in your party except you was 3s and 4s!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


I hope you have disabled the voice that say great and applauds when you play. also that theme is boring.









Song made by me.
It's unsynchronized on two arrows but it's a good song and I make songs that you basically can play without watching the monitor cuz I like the songs and arrows to be similar to the tapping you do when listening to the songs.


I see.

That was A 12 step song I was playing.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Have you beaten this Q4 yet Legend?

Demo my friend.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LawLIam* 
$till LegendaryU2K, that is hilarious how you can run quake 4 on your machine. You're probably the only one with specs like that and that actually try and play games on it. haha

Don't forget its running on win98se and it plays very good at high settings with AA on. But you know, i would try out any game on this rig, all about having fun! Every game so far which i have played when i had XP, which ran terrible , runs almost perfectly on win9x. I don't know why this is THO.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *microsnakey* 
Because someone else posted SA
San Andreas+ENB series+A nice BMW
http://i34.tinypic.com/xp1uyp.jpg

The objects in the background looks weird, looks more like a cartoon. The card looks nice tho.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaggy56* 
http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p1/shaggy56_bucket/NewBitmapImage-8.jpg

What game is that?


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
What game is that?


DIPRIP, free mod for HL2.


----------



## Monster34

Here is a screenie from Quantum Of Solace. Tis the new James Bond movie/game. Seems like a pretty decent fps.
Downloaded the demo off gamershell.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *japan1* 

DIPRIP, free mod for HL2.

Looks cool!
























World Racing 2


----------



## Marin

Original Size: 1920x1200



















And here I am, now part of Duty, attacking the Bandits.


----------



## go4life

clear sky is just getting more and more fun







it is actually much better than I thought it was going to be


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


clear sky is just getting more and more fun







it is actually much better than I thought it was going to be










Have fun modding.

http://stalker.filefront.com/files/S...leplayer;10507

I have added a ton of mods to mine and it is way better.


----------



## Mootsfox

I forgot cheating is called "modding" these days


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I forgot cheating is called "modding" these days









Since when is adding new textures and lighting cheating?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I forgot cheating is called "modding" these days









I modded my psychology essay last week


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Prey Max Settings, AAX2, WideScreen 16.9, 1280x1024, Bump Mapping, etc.
15-22fps total, which is pretty good considering what settings i have it running on, and my rig.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Have fun modding.

http://stalker.filefront.com/files/S...leplayer;10507

I have added a ton of mods to mine and it is way better.



hey thanks


----------



## Vostro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Prey Max Settings, AAX2, WideScreen 16.9, 1280x1024, Bump Mapping, etc. 
*15-22fps total, which is pretty good* considering what settings i have it running on, and my rig.


Thats never good buddy...


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*


Thats never good buddy...


leave it alone


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*


Thats never good buddy...


Well its good enough for my rig, i mean seriously , look at my sig rig and remember i have everything max out, well almost







I always keep off shadows, and i do not have that image AF on, thats it. 
Anyways, 
















" Scrapland "


----------



## Special_K

$till LegendaryU2K, I was about to post the same thing about Prey. I may not have the most up to date system, but it still runs everything quite flawlessly. I run Prey max settings across my triple monitors 3840x1024 along with most other games.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Special_K*


$till LegendaryU2K, I was about to post the same thing about Prey. I may not have the most up to date system, but it still runs everything quite flawlessly. I run Prey max settings across my triple monitors 3840x1024 along with most other games.










Cool, and yea it does run pretty good. Despite the low numbers at 15-22, there is no lag or anything. Post some pictures when you get the chance.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Since when is adding new textures and lighting cheating?









And the "modded" weight limit to 5000kg?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
And the "modded" weight limit to 5000kg?

That's just convenience. The game is about Chernobyl having a second accident and mutants and psi activity consuming the zone. I don't think being realistic about the weight you can carry is a huge deal.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
That's just convenience. The game is about Chernobyl having a second accident and mutants and psi activity consuming the zone. I don't think being realistic about the weight you can carry is a huge deal.









There are already artifacts in this game that add 15 or 20kg you can carry, as well as ingame purchases to modify your suit to carry more weight.


----------



## foslock

This ending was so epic, COD4 will be remembered.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foslock* 








This ending was so epic, COD4 will be remembered.

The ending was nice but I surely will not try to reach it again. that car chase nearly killed me my hardware and everyone around me (it sucked soooo bad







my eyes almost started bleeding cuz of the bad scripting and worse drive experience than a bobby car...).

Other than that the game was so-so. the sniper act was the best.


----------



## bwoasis

Crysis: Warhead


----------



## usapatriot

Crysis:Warhead


----------



## awdrifter




----------



## TheHoff

I know it's against bots...but, oh well, I was bored. lol


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *foslock*










This ending was so epic, COD4 will be remembered.


how do you kill the helicopter?

lol at the hoff


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

^This was - NO! that way!


----------



## leimrod

I've had to resize these images to post them here. I can run Crysis Warhead at this graphical level at 1680x1050


----------



## Xinoxide

:d


----------



## Dexhead

Was just playing some good ol doom 3:


----------



## gtarmanrob

omg Doom 3 i just installed that the other day...havnt played it yet. miss that game.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## headcracker




----------



## nathris

Wow a whole day and no screenshots?



















Jpeg kinda ruined the first image. Anyone know how to set wow to take png images?


----------



## NCspecV81

resized for you whiners!


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leimrod*


I've had to resize these images to post them here. I can run Crysis Warhead at this graphical level at 1680x1050









*Taking a dump...








HHnnggg what did I eat?


Corrected*


----------



## go4life

nice banzaii


----------



## C.Jackson

A few shots from Test Drive Unlimited. Resized from 1440x900. 
Quality - High
HDR - On
4x AA


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Please disable motion blur when taking screenshots.
just a tip


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Please disable motion blur when taking screenshots.
just a tip


nah, to much work


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Pariah Max Settings!


----------



## C.Jackson

I was just messing around with radial blur since those were motion shots.


----------



## awdrifter

Nice pics.


----------



## NrGx

This part always takes my breath away. The shadows on the grass are fantastic.


----------



## TnB= Gir

That's Crysis 1 at the beginning isn't it?

Here's my Crysis Wars screenshot. I just love the detail that Crytek puts into the guns.


----------



## gtarmanrob

lol i just love the detail in Crysis in general.

ATI's latest drivers have it running sooo smooth.


----------



## Arganius

Played it all friggin day. Best game EVER. Everything is done so smoothly in it. Its amazing. The AI is great, it really IS true open world. Totally worth $50. Heres some screenies. I run this at average 30-40 FPS, rarely ever drops below 30, and so far i have yet to find any bugs. No stuttering. Very polished


















Git er done









You rarely ever die, just wait to be rescued.









Cauterizing a wound with a **** ton of matches









Fire is ****ing BEAUTIFUL

P.S. imageshack blows


----------



## gtarmanrob

they look real nice man. cant wait to get home and install my copy. its sitting on my work desk teasing me.


----------



## MAXAMOUS

PHAT LEWTS!


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Hmm everything maxed at 1920x1200 and still at 50-60FPS...
I'll try 8x and 16xAA when I come home from work.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Noobs

















I think I borkdeded the speed limit.


----------



## D3lta

Settings:
Demo(Ranch Small), 1680x1050 (60Hz), D3D10, Fixed Time Step(No), Disable Artificial Intelligence(No), Full Screen, Anti-Aliasing(4x), VSync(Yes), Overall Quality(Optimal), Vegetation(Very High), Shading(Very High), Terrain(Very High), Geometry(Very High), Post FX(High), Texture(Very High), Shadow(Very High), Ambient(High), Hdr(Yes), Bloom(Yes), Fire(Very High), Physics(Very High), RealTrees(Very High)

The screens were resized by TinyPic to 1600x1000 from 1680x1050.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## headcracker




----------



## headcracker




----------



## Unstableiser

^^ Um, no offense but that was toooooooooo much like spam lol, not only that but you posted them all in three seperate posts one after the other...

@gtarmanrob

Did you read the book through and through lol?


----------



## go4life

lol Headcracker I just completed that game just by seeing at your pictures


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Breed


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*











Breed










First thought - Aliens? but then I saw that the color on your weapon isn't green then I go. awwww.
AVP and AVP2 is such a good MP game. I'd kill for a AVP3.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


First thought - Aliens? but then I saw that the color on your weapon isn't green then I go. awwww.
AVP and AVP2 is such a good MP game. I'd kill for a AVP3.


Um yea , but its not aliens vs predator 2. Its Breed , a cool budget fps. 
It has the best music soundtrack in a shooter IMO.

Anyways








Just trying out the demo of Specforce. Very beautiful game, i have the game at max settings and it goes from 30-120fps.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


@gtarmanrob

Did you read the book through and through lol?


Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas?

haha hell yeah read it about 4 times so far. seen the movie at least 6. i read the book when i have nothing else to read, never seem to be able to put it down once its started.

love everything about it. Hunter was a genious in his own sick and twisted way.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas?

haha hell yeah read it about 4 times so far. seen the movie at least 6. i read the book when i have nothing else to read, never seem to be able to put it down once its started.

love everything about it. Hunter was a genious in his own sick and twisted way.


OT: god that's a good film. I haven't had chance to read the book yet but a girl at college tells me that it's very similar to the film, only better. She says it's her "Happy" book


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boydyboyd* 
OT: god that's a good film. I haven't had chance to read the book yet but a girl at college tells me that it's very similar to the film, only better. She says it's her "Happy" book









haha.

dude the book is WAY better than the film, and thats saying something coz Johnny Depp did an awesome job.

but yeah the book goes into way more detail, covers much darker areas and tells more stories that they left out in the film. also a few events actually transpired a little differently compared to the film. Hollywood does tend to do that but Hunter himself was there to watch the film being made so im guessing his insight made sure they didnt change much at all.

also he cameo's in the film, he's at the press table in the Hawaiian shirt with the large sunnies.

sorry for the off topic guys. i know i know, screenshots.

but FnL > screenshots.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas?

haha hell yeah read it about 4 times so far. seen the movie at least 6. i read the book when i have nothing else to read, never seem to be able to put it down once its started.

love everything about it. Hunter was a genious in his own sick and twisted way.

Haha, that's cool that you read that book, but I was talking about the Farcry 2 manual while you were at work


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

It's time for me to post a screen shot again since it's been awhile now.


Getting to Suwako was fun but I got smashed in the head when I started challenge her. Took three of her health meters before I died.
I usually hate to use bombs so I don't have that bombing in the last second.

bomb: activate to use spell card. (making you invincible and destroys enemy bullets near your bomb while absorbing the bullets.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Haha, that's cool that you read that book, but I was talking about the Farcry 2 manual while you were at work



















idiot.

yeah i read that at work, but i stopped coz it was too much of a tease. reading about how the Buddie system works, and factions and everything. cant wait to get more into the game.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Shooting games are fun, but i get tick when i have to try to dodge like 50 bullets at a time. Still very fun to play!


----------



## AndrewBEJ

Far Cry 2 12X Edge Detect AA, 16XAF, Perfomance Adaptive Antialiasing @1680x1050.


----------



## gtarmanrob

hey AndrewBEJ

with your post, hit the insert image icon and paste the link there, it will appear in the thread then.

the icon is a small yellow square with a mountain and the sun/moon in the corner.


----------



## Unstableiser

I like the textures on that last pic, they look crisp.


----------



## D3lta

Is there a difference between FSAA and AA?

I only see AA settings in Far Cry 2.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *D3lta*


Is there a difference between FSAA and AA?

I only see AA settings in Far Cry 2.


FSAA is a feature you can turn on in the Nvidia CP/Catalyst Control Center. Basically a higher quality anti aliasing technique.


----------



## getllamasfast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AndrewBEJ*


Far Cry 2 12X Edge Detect AA, 16XAF, Perfomance Adaptive Antialiasing @1680x1050.

i don't quote images, i <3 my bandwidth.










what kind of fps are you getting with those settings?


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Ultra High settings, no AA as I don't really need it in game.







...


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


...


Yes it looks nice Marin, NEXT!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Yes it looks nice Marin, NEXT!









lol.

awww, marin.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Max Settings/WR2
Edit, um grass levels off. So um almost max. But who cares about the grass.


----------



## C.Jackson

I'm _very_ bored with Crysis, but it continues to look awesome.
Almost forgot the specs:
Custom config
1440x900 0xAA
I never thought to turn AA on tbh.


----------



## Nelson2011

crysis still looks better than far cry 2 but there still both good.


----------



## redsunx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
...

My game doesn't look that hdr like.










*Note* This is just Blacksite Area 51.


----------



## gtarmanrob

i cant even enable HDR, its greyed out.

if i remember though, when the original Far Cry supported HDR, it didnt work with AA enabled. maybe its that.


----------



## redsunx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
i cant even enable HDR, its greyed out.

if i remember though, when the original Far Cry supported HDR, it didnt work with AA enabled. maybe its that.

Need DX9 mode.


----------



## Unstableiser

No HDR in DX10?


----------



## redsunx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
No HDR in DX10?

I dunno. The box is just greyed out.


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redsunx* 
I dunno. The box is just greyed out.

It's greyed out with a check in the box. HDR is forced in DX10 mode.









Just like how you can't have low settings, or even some medium settings in DX10 mode. It's like that because Ubisoft knows the DX10 mode doesn't perform as good. So if you can't run the game on High then you shouldn't be running it in DX10.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Makin smores.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


^^ Um, no offense but that was toooooooooo much like spam lol, not only that but you posted them all in three seperate posts one after the other...
COLOR]






lol sorry not posted in a while , an didnt wanna put them all into 1 reply


----------



## NrGx

Just got a new monitor, so here is Crysis in 1080P.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Looks like you need to go crossfire.

19 fps


----------



## NrGx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Looks like you need to go crossfire.

19 fps










Yeah pretty much. Still, Ultra High custom config with 4xAA and 19 FPS isn't a bad effort


----------



## C.Jackson

Anybody got any recommendations for a racing game that looks as good as or better than TDU (obviously for PC)? I'm bored with TDU from a gameplay aspect, but it still provides a decent experience with visuals which is why it still interests me. Oh yeah, Ferrari 308 Quattrovalvole FTW.










Last shot of TDU, it bores me.


----------



## Marin

Ultra High settings. 4xAA.


----------



## NrGx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Ultra High settings. 4xAA.


I'm really not digging Far Cry 2 in terms of graphics. Looks very unimpressive in my opinion.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


I'm really not digging Far Cry 2 in terms of graphics. Looks very unimpressive in my opinion.


I agree. Not quite sure how to explain it, but the graphics look "fake" too me. Like a kids' cartoon trying its damnedest to look photo realistic. Not sure if Ubi used the same engine for both games, but Assassins Creed is far more impressive than FC2 visual wise imo.


----------



## AN HERO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


I agree. Not quite sure how to explain it, but the graphics look "fake" too me. Like a kids' cartoon trying its damnedest to look photo realistic. Not sure if Ubi used the same engine for both games, but Assassins Creed is far more impressive than FC2 visual wise imo.


Assassin's Creed uses the Unreal 2 trunk engine, modified like hell (think Mirror's Edge vs Unreal Engine 3 normal).

Far Cry 2 uses Dunia, modified version of JADE, which was used in the 3 Prince of Persia games, and Beyond Good And Evil.

1st case- Generally FPS engine used for TP Action
2nd case- Generally Platformer engine used for FPS

See the correlation?


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *C.Jackson* 
Anybody got any recommendations for a racing game that looks as good as or better than TDU (obviously for PC)? I'm bored with TDU from a gameplay aspect, but it still provides a decent experience with visuals which is why it still interests me. Oh yeah, Ferrari 308 Quattrovalvole FTW.










Last shot of TDU, it bores me.

If you haven't already, give Race Driver Grid a try. It doesn't have the free roam mode of TDU, but the graphic is just as good and the races are pretty fun.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AN HERO* 
Assassin's Creed uses the Unreal 2 trunk engine, modified like hell (think Mirror's Edge vs Unreal Engine 3 normal).

Far Cry 2 uses Dunia, modified version of JADE, which was used in the 3 Prince of Persia games, and Beyond Good And Evil.

1st case- Generally FPS engine used for TP Action
2nd case- Generally Platformer engine used for FPS

See the correlation?









They really should've used Assassin's Creed's engine then, just bump up the texture a little bit. AC looks great for a 2 year old game.


----------



## NrGx

Original Size: 1920x1080


----------



## go4life

gears is just a lovely game! What fps do you get with your 4850?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## AndrewBEJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *getllamasfast* 
what kind of fps are you getting with those settings?

Sry for late response, just back online. So because i set gfx_maxfps to 33 in the console, i still get stable ~31-33 with all these settings on DX10. Because actually on DX10 mode, when i dont set the maxfps to 30 or 33, i will get massive mouse delay and stuttering, and you cant really play. On the other hand, on DX9 i will get lower perfomance than DX10 with the same bench settings 4xAA, Ultra High Settings, 1680x1050, 35 FPS with DX9 and 47 FPS with DX10.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

PsychoToxic







Max Settings, 20-100fps


----------



## AndrewBEJ

Far Cry 2 Without FOV fix:




With FOV fix:


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

That is one ugly looking gun


----------



## Mootsfox

You're one to talk.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

I said the gun is ugly looking, not the graphics. The model of the gun that they use in the game looks silly.


----------



## Henry_John_Scott

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


That is one ugly looking gun


coming from the guy who posts screenshots of games that were made in 2002, and that no one had even heard about then.


----------



## NrGx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


gears is just a lovely game! What fps do you get with your 4850?


VSync capped at 60


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Henry_John_Scott*


coming from the guy who posts screenshots of games that were made in 2002, and that no one had even heard about then.


First of all, maybe you seen the update to what i said. I said the gun model in the game that they use is ugly looking, not the graphics.

Second, those 2 games which i recently posted did not come out in 2002, one came out in late 2005 and the other in early 2005. 3rd, its not my fault that you guys never heard of some of the games which i post, maybe you need to stop buying these so called AAA titles and take a look at the hundred of other pc games that exist. Start shopping in the budget section my friend


----------



## NrGx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


First of all, maybe you seen the update to what i said. I said the gun model in the game that they use is ugly looking, not the graphics.

Second, those 2 games which i recently posted did not come out in 2005, one came out in late 2005 and the other in early 2005. 3rd, its not my fault that you guys never heard of some of the games which i post, maybe you need to stop buying these so called AAA titles and take a look at the hundred of other pc games that exist. Start shopping in the budget section my friend










And waste our time on terrible games that look terrible? I played Jericho by the way. It sucks. I could not get into it and even at max graphics at 8xAA it looked bad.

Your games are bad and you should feel bad.

Now, more screenshots please


----------



## Arganius

Some Far Cry 2


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


And waste our time on terrible games that look terrible? I played Jericho by the way. It sucks. I could not get into it and even at max graphics at 8xAA it looked bad.

Your games are bad and you should feel bad.

Now, more screenshots please










I love this thread.

<--- Idle spectator.

To play by the rules: No idea how this happened...


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

FC2 Very high


----------



## TnB= Gir

Purdy.


----------



## usapatriot

This is prettier ^.^


----------



## Marin

This is way cooler.


----------



## usapatriot

Clearing the lane!


----------



## mfb412

deleted... woops double post


----------



## mfb412

all of these sized down from 1680x1050
























































all crysis except for the final one wich is GTR2, all crysis ones were taken with helder pinto's special DX9 config


----------



## gtarmanrob

^

is that Dead Space?

haha your gun glitched through the enemies body. fail!










jk. game looks pretty intense.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Hey Marin, what game is that?


----------



## FieryCoD

Ignore this post, kinda messed up :/


----------



## FieryCoD

NBA 2K9, looks good!


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

^ THAT ain't a happy croud...
and the woman behind this Rasta 2k-eyebrow dude looks like she's having a mustache.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

bosh ftw


----------



## Marin




----------



## TnB= Gir

For those of you who have played Stalker: SoC, I'm sure you remember Wolf; the guy who gives you your first mission in Cordon like 2 minutes into the game... Well how in the hell did he get from Cordon to being dead inside of a fire pit by the Freedom base? I'm seriously stumped on this lol.


----------



## Pibbz

boom!


----------



## TheProfiteer

Blowing stuff up








Pretty looking sunset


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer* 
Pretty looking sunset









Enable DX10. The sunsets will look heaps better.







Nice screens!


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pibbz* 
Enable DX10. The sunsets will look heaps better.







Nice screens!


No DX10 on XP man, lol wish I could but from what Ive seen im not missing much.


----------



## TnB= Gir

The only non-graphical mods I'm using are the weight mod and trader mod... all of my items were either found or purchased from the money that I earned. In fact, the majority of the time I've spent in Stalker is just from doing side quests and raids to earn money to buy the gear I have. All the trader mod does is let you buy more stuff from the trader in Cordon. It doesn't change the prices at all, I still have to do side missions and collect gear/artifacts and sell them in order to buy the weapons.

And yes it's the same Wolf that was in Cordon. I went back to Cordon and he was not in the spot he usually stood in.

EDIT: You deleted your post, nvm.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
For those of you who have played Stalker: SoC, I'm sure you remember Wolf; the guy who gives you your first mission in Cordon like 2 minutes into the game... Well how in the hell did he get from Cordon to being dead inside of a fire pit by the Freedom base? I'm seriously stumped on this lol.










Yeah, I noticed that. It's not a bug he is supposed to end up dead there lol.


----------



## skugpezz




----------



## NrGx

Original Size: 1920x1080
Settings: Maximum, 4xAA


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 


That game got problems with over bright lights and to much contrast.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 

















*yawn* scoreboards...


----------



## go4life

skugpezz this is not a scoreboard thread...


----------



## mfb412

hmm i have more crysis screens coming... and also a few bioshock, assassins creed, devil may cry 4 and whatnot


----------



## NrGx

This is for all the haters out there of the HD4850. $220 playing the most demanding title in the world at the moment at Maximum settings at full 1080P resolution







Enjoy.


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arganius*


Some Far Cry 2










What settings are you on? And what driver you using, that looks great on your 9600Gt


----------



## TheProfiteer

Nice shot after a battle.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


This is for all the haters out there of the HD4850. $220 playing the most demanding title in the world at the moment at Maximum settings at full 1080P resolution







Enjoy.

http://www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/...enShot0112.jpg
http://www4.picturepush.com/photo/a/...enShot0113.jpg
http://www5.picturepush.com/photo/a/...enShot0114.jpg


4850 maxxed :










My 8800GT maxxed :










4850 maxxed :










My 8800GT maxxed :


----------



## TheProfiteer

Guess NVIDIA has them sunrays down to a science.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*


Guess NVIDIA has them sunrays down to a science.


I love them rays









The game has that improvment though-out, its not just the rays that looks better


----------



## NrGx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


4850 maxxed :

http://www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/...enShot0112.jpg

My 8800GT maxxed :

http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/7...hot0022hi9.jpg

4850 maxxed :

http://www5.picturepush.com/photo/a/...enShot0114.jpg

My 8800GT maxxed :

http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/3...hot0023ij6.jpg


Good work getting a custom config up and using a tiny resolution. Come back to me when you can actually play "Very High" at 1920x1080 or higher with 25+ FPS.

PS: Everyone knows those sunrays aren't stock. You aren't impessing anyone.

PPS: Nvidia fanboy.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


Good work getting a custom config up and using a tiny resolution. Come back to me when you can actually play "Very High" at 1920x1080 or higher with 25+ FPS.

PS: Everyone knows those sunrays aren't stock. You aren't impessing anyone.

PPS: Nvidia fanboy.


amen to that...


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


Good work getting a custom config up and using a tiny resolution. Come back to me when you can actually play "Very High" at 1920x1080 or higher with 25+ FPS.

PS: Everyone knows those sunrays aren't stock. You aren't impessing anyone.

PPS: Nvidia fanboy.


1. 1280x1024 happens to be my monitors max res.
2. Im running at 40-50fps
3. Those custom configs require more power as they have more effects running then the stock game.

You ati boys think the 4850 is the best thing since sliced bread..


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


1. 1280x1024 happens to be my monitors max res.
2. Im running at 40-50fps
3. Those custom configs require more power as they have more effects running then the stock game.

You ati boys think the 4850 is the best thing since sliced bread..


custom configs goal is to get better fps usually.. 
and I think that the 4850 is better than the 8800GT.
My last setup was with 8800GT SLi, and it sucked.....


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


1. 1280x1024 happens to be my monitors max res.
2. Im running at 40-50fps
3. Those custom configs require more power as they have more effects running then the stock game.

You ati boys think the 4850 is the best thing since sliced bread..


I believe what NRGX is suggesting is that you used a modified config for the 4850 to "dumb down" the sunrays and a different config for the 8800 GT to "soup up" the sunrays to make it appear that the 8800 GT is superior to the 4850.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


custom configs goal is to get better fps usually.. 
and I think that the 4850 is better than the 8800GT.
My last setup was with 8800GT SLi, and it sucked.....



Thats weird, 8800GT's are faster then corssfired 4850's


















































And you're right, most custom configs aim to improve FPS, but some, like the one that i have doesn't. They aim for quality, my config is max everything with no concern for framerate.


----------



## C.Jackson

Would installing the patches they've released for Crysis increase my frame rates? I know they fixed that AA bug where it decreased frame rates exponentially, but would it increase my FPS without AA? I play at 1440x900 now, but thinking about getting a bigger monitor though. This 19" is getting tiny to my eyes.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


custom configs goal is to get better fps usually.. 
and I think that the 4850 is better than the 8800GT.
My last setup was with 8800GT SLi, and it sucked.....


How much Crysis do you play? Half the time people use custom configurations to reduce draw distances and things they can do without to increase frame rates and the other half of the time people (like me) use custom configs to soak as much detail as possible out of the DX9 version while running in XP. I have no problem admitting the 4850 is better, but it's not enough so to warrant the upgrade for me. And an SLI 8800GT setup doesn't suck by any means.


----------



## Unstableiser

NVidia trolls trolling the Screenshot's thread


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *C.Jackson*


Would installing the patches they've released for Crysis increase my frame rates? I know they fixed that AA bug where it decreased frame rates exponentially, but would it increase my FPS without AA? I play at 1440x900 now, but thinking about getting a bigger monitor though. This 19" is getting tiny to my eyes.



Whats your CPU and GPU speeds? I bet a nice OC would improve performance quite abit.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


NVidia trolls trolling the Screenshot's thread










Were not trolling, were just defending our cards as ATI fans defend theres


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


Were not trolling, were just defending our cards as ATI fans defend theres










No, you're filling the screenshot's thread with irrelevant information, who cares which cards do what? I didn't come in here to look at that. Fan of any manufacturer, it's fail, they all look the bloody same to me and they all make pretty pictures on screens.

EDIT:
































On my 2900Pro by the way.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


*No, you're filling the screenshot's thread with irrelevant information*, who cares which cards do what? I didn't come in here to look at that. Fan of any manufacturer, it's fail.












And im not the only one.

And *THAT* shot is









Is that Warhead??

What config??


----------



## AndrewBEJ

Dead Space PC 1680x1050 Maxed Settings, AA through CAT, but i dont think its actually working, because no options for it in the game.


----------



## TnB= Gir

AA is definitely working in those shots. Usually you only force AA through Nvidia CP/CCC if there are no options in game. Some engines/modified versions of engines don't support AA natively, so you can't enable it in game. But forcing AA through CP/CCC works most of the time. That's how I got AA to work in Mass Effect.


----------



## headcracker

looks like AA is workin , not many jaggies


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


And im not the only one.

And *THAT* shot is









Is that Warhead??

What config??


Yes you are... no-one else has posted pictures of benchmarks in this thread. And no, that is the orginal and it is a mod but I forgot the name of it, took the screen ages ago.


----------



## C.Jackson

I'm not getting into the middle of this now. I'm just stating the obvious in my post above and I'd like to leave it that way. I'm not a troll, you're closer to that for making the statement. I asked a legitimate question above and posted a screenshot of Cryfail. The 4850 is an awesome card for the cash, hell I paid $280 for my 8800GT just a year ago, but it's not so good I'm going to just drop my $280 investment to spend $170 more for a few more frames at my current native resolution. My next card could be an ATi card just as fast as it could be nVidia, just as long as it performance per dollar ratio is good and it doesn't obligate me to sell my kidney in order to fund it's future _expeditions_.
To answer your question politely though. My CPU can't be overclocked, it's on an Intel board and I'm pulling the biggest OC I can out of my 8800GT, since it's one of the worst OC'ing GT's I've ever seen. Shader OC'ing makes the most difference in games if I'm not mistaken and that's how I've got mine OC'ed: 605/1750/972. Emphasis on the shader clock.
/offtopic

Still wondering about my question though. Do the patches help with performance without AA? Nvm, answered my own question.



















Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


AA is definitely working in those shots. Usually you only force AA through Nvidia CP/CCC if there are no options in game.


I'm assuming those shots are resized giving them the appearence of AA since he mentioned it was running at 1680x1050. Like he said though, you should be able to force it through the control panel. Personally everytime I try to force AA in just about any game it fails, I have heard that in certain drivers it's broken though so IDK.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *C.Jackson*


I'm not getting into the middle of this now. I'm just stating the obvious in my post above and I'd like to leave it that way. I'm not a troll, you're closer to that for making the statement. I asked a legitimate question above and posted a screenshot of Cryfail. The 4850 is an awesome card for the cash, hell I paid $280 for my 8800GT just a year ago, but it's not so good I'm going to just drop my $280 investment to spend $170 more for a few more frames at my current native resolution. My next card could be an ATi card just as fast as it could be nVidia, just as long as it performance per dollar ratio is good and it doesn't obligate me to sell my kidney in order to fund it's future _expeditions_.
To answer your question politely though. My CPU can't be overclocked, it's on an Intel board and I'm pulling the biggest OC I can out of my 8800GT, since it's one of the worst OC'ing GT's I've ever seen. Shader OC'ing makes the most difference in games if I'm not mistaken and that's how I've got mine OC'ed: 605/1750/972. Emphasis on the shader clock.
/offtopic

Still wondering about my question though. Do the patches help with performance without AA?

http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/511/32996514eg9.png

http://img362.imageshack.us/img362/9180/90887629vr8.png


Mate, what on earth makes you think that was aimed at you? There was a spammage of benchmarks right above your post














I don't care what people are saying in their posts as long as I can see screenshots as well or at least not see something completely random instead lol. Everyone is so on edge lately. By the way do you have AA and AF maxed out in them pics? They look splendidly clear. I can't manage past 2AA in crysis and I turn AF off which I usually have at 16x on other games lol


----------



## C.Jackson

Well you used the plural pronunciation of "troll" (trolls) and the only two posts above yours that appear to be in association to the defense of 8800GTs are his and mine. I was assuming, but was wrong to do so - sorry.

I found something from a year ago that made me lol....










*EDIT:* Forgot to answer your question. The pics are resized from 1440x900 to a lower resolution that should be more acceptable for posting, giving them the appearence of AA. I don't like stretching someone's screen 4 million miles wide and them having to scroll over only to see parts of the picture at a time. Most people use atleast a 19" on here and on my screen my pics are displayed perfectly. I use no AA at all, which looks surprisingly well at 1440x900. Jaggies become less apparent at higher resolutions so at even higher resolutions I'd be even more confortable running no AA. At most 2xAA is the most I'd want to run at anything higher than 720p, that's just my opinion though.


----------



## Unstableiser

I noticed after I used the word 'trolls' but I did mean just the one (out of many others on the forum lol), so sorry myself











































Saw these screenshots together in their folder and thought, "Hey why not?"


----------



## Cod2player

Pubbing up the CoD2











This was while I was on a sugar overload and had pendulum in the the bg










Knew I could do better











Annnd...yes that is the next round not the same picture











Thanks for looking


----------



## Boyboyd

noo, let's please not bloat this thread up with scoreboards

what you are looking for is here


----------



## Cod2player

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


noo, let's please not bloat this thread up with scoreboards

what you are looking for is here


My bad, sorry, and thankyou


----------



## Darkwaddi

Far Cry 2 i love this game







attach did not work so imageshack


----------



## Nelson2011

Yeah mp is fun. I'm just waiting till fallout 3 comes out


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


The only non-graphical mods I'm using are the weight mod and trader mod... all of my items were either found or purchased from the money that I earned. In fact, the majority of the time I've spent in Stalker is just from doing side quests and raids to earn money to buy the gear I have. All the trader mod does is let you buy more stuff from the trader in Cordon. It doesn't change the prices at all, I still have to do side missions and collect gear/artifacts and sell them in order to buy the weapons.

And yes it's the same Wolf that was in Cordon. I went back to Cordon and he was not in the spot he usually stood in.

EDIT: You deleted your post, nvm.










Yeah, I was going to edit but the site was slowing down. It was worthy of deletion anyways. I thought you were talking about Clear Sky.


----------



## MakubeX

Testing my new 4870X2. Running @ 800/900MHz. My card isn't a great clocker but meh, it was Open Box, so I got it for cheap.









Settings:
1600x1200, 2xAA
Everything in Ultra High except shadows which are Very High
Win XP

Resized out of consideration







:




























I must say, I'm very impress with how much more FPS I'm getting compared to my 4870 512MB. Especially after being such a disappointment in Crysis.


----------



## -Inferno

Wow.... Farcry 2 is pretty gorey. I wish I had a decent rig to play it.


----------



## UkGouki

i wish i could play anything stupid graphics drivers have borked my system clean install tomorrow morning its too late at night now to do anything about it


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Inferno*


Wow.... Farcry 2 is pretty gorey. I wish I had a decent rig to play it.


Yes. When you hit people they have that lovely anime blood explosion.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Inferno*


Wow.... Farcry 2 is pretty gorey. I wish I had a decent rig to play it.


How about you try it and see how it works.


----------



## Marin

Textures look messed up, maybe reinstalling will help...


----------



## TnB= Gir

No that's the Unreal 3 engine at its best.









I've noticed it in all other UT3 Engine games. Some textures will be very high resolution, and others will look like they barely consist of a dozen pixels.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
No that's the Unreal 3 engine at its best.









I've noticed it in all other UT3 Engine games. Some textures will be very high resolution, and others will look like they barely consist of a dozen pixels.

Except my suit looks like crap, I have seen other people with this game have way better textures for Isaac.


----------



## Marin

Fixed it, this is maxed out.


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
No that's the Unreal 3 engine at its best.









I've noticed it in all other UT3 Engine games. Some textures will be very high resolution, and others will look like they barely consist of a dozen pixels.

I reckon the Unreal 3 peaked at Gears of War (but GoW2 will probably outdo it)


----------



## Marin

Here's some more of Clear Sky modded. I added some texture mods and a weight mod that lets me carry 5000kg's of stuff. I also added a mod that lets the flashlight and lighting look more natural. So far, this game is amazing once modded.

So here's Clear Sky on DX10 and Maximum settings (not maxed out though)



















Not the best representation of lighting, screenshots don't do it justice. It looks way better in game.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
I reckon the Unreal 3 peaked at Gears of War (but GoW2 will probably outdo it)









Yea. The UT3 Engine as a whole looks pretty good, but a lot of the textures are rather inconsistent.

@Marin: Damn, I need to pick up Clear Sky this Christmas. I'm loving S.T.A.L.K.E.R. SoC, but I can't get myself to go to x18, the underground parts scare the crap out of me.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Yea. The UT3 Engine as a whole looks pretty good, but a lot of the textures are rather inconsistent.

@Marin: Damn, I need to pick up Clear Sky this Christmas. I'm loving S.T.A.L.K.E.R. SoC, but I can't get myself to go to x18, the underground parts scare the crap out of me.

The undergrounds are a lot scarier (and much much longer) in SoC than Clear Sky. Good luck


----------



## NrGx

My next game is Far Cry 2, Fallout 3 or Clear Sky. Suggestions?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
My next game is Far Cry 2, Fallout 3 or Clear Sky. Suggestions?

All three


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
My next game is Far Cry 2, Fallout 3 or Clear Sky. Suggestions?

So far, I like Clear Sky more than FC2. Once modded, Clear Sky is quite an enjoyable game. I haven't played Fallout 3 yet, I was going to pirate it (just to try it) but I'm going to wait and buy it on release.


----------



## NrGx

Original Size: 1920x1080
Settings: All Enthusiast


























And Mootsfox, if I had the money to buy all three at once I wouldn't have the time to play them


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

" Alarm fÃ¼r Cobra 11 Nitro, "


----------



## TnB= Gir

Look at the radar in the two screenshots below. The white dots are dead bodies, most of them being Bandits. That's the one thing I absolutely hate about STALKER. The Bandits constantly respawn, but Loner Stalkers never respawn or have anyone take their place once one dies. It really sucks to see all the Loners dying knowing that they are gone for good.



























And the pics below show the awesome lighting and weather effects. It's pitch black at night, but a bolt of lightning lights the entire world up.


----------



## NCspecV81

This game is HOT! =o) best basketball game on the PC...wait a second... =o)



















Lets drive on Kobe, shall we?










Nah, lets throw on the brakes and throw up a jumper! =o) Swish!










HEY! This guy's a cheat'n! =o(


----------



## sky

what game is that? it has good graphics


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


Thats weird, 8800GT's are faster then corssfired 4850's









http://images.anandtech.com/graphs/amdradeonhd4850preview_061908005229/17096.png[/ig]
[img]http://images.anandtech.com/graphs/amdradeonhd4850preview_061908005229/17098.png[/im]
[img]http://images.anandtech.com/graphs/amdradeonhd4850preview_061908005229/17099.png[/ig]
[img]http://images.anandtech.com/graphs/amdradeonhd4850preview_061908005229/17101.png[/ig]
[img]http://images.anandtech.com/graphs/amdradeonhd4850preview_061908005229/17102.png[/ig]
Quoting pics is nubish

And you're right, most custom configs aim to improve FPS, but some, like the one that i have doesn't. They aim for quality, my config is max everything with no concern for framerate.

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

OLD graphs. Those where with unmature drivers. Look for my current ones and you will see the 4850 pwns the 8800gt.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

NBA2K9 is only 20 dollars. Thats a steal. I would buy it , if i could play it, but you know.......Nice visuals tho, but NBA2K games always had great looking graphics, even nba2k on dreamcast look good.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Hey Legendary, what game is that you're playing in those last few screenies? Looks like a half decent racing game. I'd love to try it out if you could be so kind as to let me know the name of it.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Hey Legendary, what game is that you're playing in those last few screenies? Looks like a half decent racing game. I'd love to try it out if you could be so kind as to let me know the name of it.


http://games.gamepressure.com/game_info.asp?ID=8770
I play the game at 1280x1024 32bit, AAX2 , Textures on high, FOV low, AF full, Grass off and i get 15-30fps. You should be able to max the game out tho.








The game is for XP and Vista, but i play it because i am using win9x to XP patch that allows me to play certain XP games and apps on windows98se.









Demo is here if you want to test it out. 
http://files.filefront.com/Alarm+fur.../fileinfo.html


----------



## buster2010

Dead Space


----------



## Nelson2011

Omg im playing dead space on 360 right now


----------



## Clox

*This game is really cool, I've read posts about the controls being odd so I didn't expect much, but they are really not bad at all. What a great game to have on hand for this time of the year, I am glad to have purchased this one.*


----------



## Marin




----------



## NCspecV81

NBA 2K9 is PUR3 EP1C WINR4R!


----------



## TnB= Gir

I love the water effects in Crysis. It's the only game I've ever seen that you can actually see the water flow down objects as opposed to there just being rain drops in the air.


----------



## Unstableiser

STALKER Clear Sky does that too, at least it apparently does as I haven't played it.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


STALKER Clear Sky does that too, at least it apparently does as I haven't played it.


I'm hoping to pick it up this Christmas. Right now I'm just trying to get the balls to go down into x18 in SoC.


----------



## mfb412

a few gears of war screens


----------



## TnB= Gir

I loved GoW PC. One of the few DX10 games that actually run well. I never dipped below 50fps even with it fully maxed with DX10 and x4AA forced through Nvidia CP.

Here's hoping Epic gets their head out of their ass and makes GoW 2 for PC...


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


http://games.gamepressure.com/game_info.asp?ID=8770
I play the game at 1280x1024 32bit, AAX2 , Textures on high, FOV low, AF full, Grass off and i get 15-30fps. You should be able to max the game out tho.








The game is for XP and Vista, but i play it because i am using win9x to XP patch that allows me to play certain XP games and apps on windows98se.









Demo is here if you want to test it out. 
http://files.filefront.com/Alarm+fur.../fileinfo.html


Can't you link to the demo download on the game you play, since you calim ever game you play is a demo.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Can't you link to the demo download on the game you play, since you calim ever game you play is a demo.










I did put the link up to the demo. And i never said anything about how every game i play is the demo. Alarm fur 11 i own.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


I love the water effects in Crysis. It's the only game I've ever seen that you can actually see the water flow down objects as opposed to there just being rain drops in the air.


You must not pay alot of FPS shooters. There are games that came out in 2005 that has visual effects like that.

Anyways, 
























Marine sharpshooter 3, this game looks pretty bad without Bloom effect on. I also plan to edit the ini file in the system folder and add some more effects. 
Btw, i get major tearing in this game when i shoot the enemies. Adding V-sync is not going to happen lol


----------



## Sgtbash

$till LegendaryU2K, you are certainly legendary









How can you play those games in this day and age?

And dont you just feel sad every time you come on overclock.net with all the sweet rigs on here?


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Answer?

NO.

Srsly. No he doesn't. He's damn proud of his "rig"


----------



## Sgtbash

Lol, but does he actually overclock it?


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

I don't know or know why he would...

And legendary, when he says water effects, he doesn't mean a great white whale letting a load off in the ocean, he means actual movement. lol


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


$till LegendaryU2K, you are certainly legendary







How can you play those games in this day and age?


MS3 came out in 2007, its not that old. 
http://games.gamepressure.com/game_info.asp?ID=9660
About the game itself, you know budget games. Well all of my brothers and some of my friends always make fun of me because i waste money or whatever on budget or as they say POS games. But alot of those POS lol games are actually good. Alot of people is missing out , trust me. I like playing new games too, but i have been playing games since sega master system !!!!!!!ESWAT!!!!!!! LOL, i can't forget about the past or older or old games. Yea Crysis is good, but so is games like Service Service in harms way( um yea you never heard of it lol )

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


And dont you just feel sad every time you come on overclock.net with all the sweet rigs on here?


I really do not care about other people's rigs. Seriously i don't. I don't know why i don't care, i am just not concern about what the other members are using. As for my computer, well its pretty good despite its age. I am enjoying my games in peace


----------



## Sgtbash

roflsauce, you mean so it doesnt look just like ice?


----------



## Sgtbash

respect, $till


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


Lol, but does he actually overclock it?


No, i do not overclocked computers, only Video cards. And i hardly ever OC a video card unless the card is not already OC. With my BFG 6200, its the OC version, so the core is 350 and the memory is 532 something. I have it right now at the core at 400, so its 400/532 and no issues so far.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2000_Skyline12*


I don't know or know why he would...
And legendary, when he says water effects, he doesn't mean a great white whale letting a load off in the ocean, he means actual movement. lol


" CT Special Forces: Nemesis Strike " going to install right now and show you within the hour........


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


I love the water effects in Crysis. It's the only game I've ever seen that you can actually see the water flow down objects as opposed to there just being rain drops in the air.


BF:2142 had that effect







great game


----------



## TheProfiteer

Somebody needs to donate to Legendary an old AMD S-754 motherboard, that way he will be inclined build a new out dated system.

I am looking around on ebay, and you can get a motherboard+CPU+DDR ram for less than $45 bucks.

so legendary for the price of 5 of your crappy ass budget games, like marine sharpshooter 3 (which game review sites refuse to review) you can build your self a system that that will play most all new games.

I just dont see why you keep spending money on crap games instead of just upgrading your hardware, even then if you really like playing budget games, they will just run much better with some better hardware.


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


No, i do not overclocked computers, only Video cards. And i hardly ever OC a video card unless the card is not already OC. With my BFG 6200, its the OC version, so the core is 350 and the memory is 532 something. I have it right now at the core at 400, so its 400/532 and no issues so far.









" CT Special Forces: Nemesis Strike " going to install right now and show you within the hour........










lol cool dude


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*


Somebody needs to donate to Legendary an old AMD S-754 motherboard, that way he will be inclined build a new out dated system.

I am looking around on ebay, and you can get a motherboard+CPU+DDR ram for less than $45 bucks.

so legendary for the price of 5 of your crappy ass budget games, like marine sharpshooter 3 (which game review sites refuse to review) you can build your self a system that that will play most all new games.

I just dont see why you keep spending money on crap games instead of just upgrading your hardware, even then if you really like playing budget games, they will just run much better with some better hardware.


We offered him a P4 rig and he ignored us, so I don't think he wants to upgrade.


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Whaaaat?! **** *** dude. That seriously goes beyond pride, that's just being arrogant...Someone offers you a better system and you turn it down..Wow.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Guys try to keep it on topic please.


----------



## japan1

Sombody's missing a piece


----------



## Sgtbash

That was one of my poor games


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


We offered him a P4 rig and he ignored us, so I don't think he wants to upgrade.


NO WAY! You just don't say no to a better system! At least not when it is free!


----------



## zacbrain

omg, someone pushed him and this is what happens.


----------



## Swiftes

Well, i told him to move...


----------



## go4life

hey zacbrain, what game is that?


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
hey zacbrain, what game is that?

this







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brothers_in_Arms_3


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
this







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brothers_in_Arms_3

thanks! gore is fun


----------



## Fatal05

A resized png looks better than a full rez jpeg.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fatal05* 

A resized png looks better than a full rez jpeg.









Been telling people that for awhile. Glad you're using png now.

This is why I use png.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
omg, someone pushed him and this is what happens.









That isn't because he was pushed, if you observe the situation it is likely that the man was mauled by the American troops standing over him because he killed their buddies. Note his eyes have been gauged out.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Been telling people that for awhile. Glad you're using png now.

This is why I use png.










I have gone over to PNG now to!


----------



## go4life




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
That isn't because he was pushed, if you observe the situation it is likely that the man was mauled by the American troops standing over him because he killed their buddies. Note his eyes have been gauged out.

well. he did fall out of a tower <_<


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Been telling people that for awhile. Glad you're using png now.

This is why I use png.










If windows could do the same I'd gladly follow this blindly. but if you have a PNG-wallpaper you have to have the same resolution on both the monitor and the image, otherwise it will look as bad as in Vista's inbuilt Imageviewer (it means like *****).
and saving JPG in MSpaint have always been bad, use the windows XP fax and printer (regular imageviewer in XP) to save JPG or use IfranView or other stuff that don't use the same kind of poor quality as MSPaint.
TIPS are the best stuff in the world


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

PNG, guess i will try it too. Posting screenshots in 5 min.............


----------



## DEC_42

This one's from my favorite RTS game; Act of War. Visit the link in my sig to discuss it. It's a really beast game.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## /Ben

Jus 1 screenshot ? Well , here it is... Just bought Assassin's Creed. Luckily my World of Warcraft game card has passed it's time so I can play Assassin's Creed.


















Everything maxed out. Exept for Mulitsampling @ X2. And POSTFX is off. Too bright. Not bad for sig. rig.







Also the nVidia Control Panel is maxed out.

CPU @ 40*C
GPU @ 69*C


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by */Ben* 
Jus 1 screenshot ? Well , here it is... Just bought Assassin's Creed. Luckily my World of Warcraft game card has passed it's time so I can play Assassin's Creed.


















Everything maxed out. Exept for Mulitsampling @ X2. And POSTFX is off. Too bright. Not bad for sig. rig.







Also the nVidia Control Panel is maxed out.

CPU @ 40*C
GPU @ 69*C

Awesome game but i could never get it to run right on my notebook. Performance was fine but I had a huge issue with texture-popin. All the time the textures would disappear and reappear and it really destroyed the game for me and havent touched it in months. I tried everything from new drivers to going to default speeds and nothing fixed it. I was reading online however that Im not the only one having problems. I might have another go at it tonight though. You got me interested again!


----------



## /Ben

Hehe yes I got addicted. I think because of the Free-Roam part. And the Freerunning. Loving it.


----------



## Darkwaddi

The sun =D








I love flying if you look the left you see a guy crashing his







.


----------



## MrMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
That isn't because he was pushed, if you observe the situation it is likely that the man was mauled by the American troops standing over him because he killed their buddies. Note his eyes have been gauged out.

LOL what an idiot. have u ever seen what it looks like when someone hits the ground from a high distance like that. believe me, they explode, alot like that.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkwaddi* 
The sun =D
http://www.filecram.com/files/343far1.jpg
I love flying if you look the left you see a guy crashing his







.
http://www.filecram.com/files/Far2.jpg

What game is that?


----------



## Darkwaddi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
What game is that?

Far cry 2


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


What game is that?


cant you see that









Its far cry 2


----------



## Darkwaddi

Hehee


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrMan*


LOL what an idiot. have u ever seen what it looks like when someone hits the ground from a high distance like that. believe me, they explode, alot like that.


NO







I haven't seen a real person fall 50 metres and looked at their mangled body, I must be an idiot







get your head out of your arse, tosser. Anyhow, I was only commenting on the state of his eyes (they look like thye've been spooned out) and the way the soldiers were looking at him in the game, as well as how the dead guy ties into the story! If you notice it's a joke in the first place, so don't walk around taking everyone so seriously to start with and then calling them names, lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkwaddi*


Far cry 2










Oh, it looked different for some reason lol


----------



## Darkwaddi

Haha ok


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Less chatter, more screenshots


----------



## C.Jackson

This is called maxing out your system:


----------



## go4life

im getting a little sick of crysis and warhead now, played it to much lol


----------



## /Ben

Doesn't look real...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


im getting a little sick of crysis and warhead now, played it to much lol










Go shop in the budget section, its the way to go my friend. For example, buy this.
http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/Prod...oduct_id=63772
And as i said before, instead of everyone focusing their attention on all these new games, go play the hundreds and hundreds of other pc games that exist. Good thing i have over 420 pc games lol.

Anyways, 
























Look close in this last picture, dudes don't even know i am there.


----------



## gtarmanrob

lol Leg,

the problem with the budget section, is the games are budget. and most actually suck. its nice that you have the highest possible tolerance for video games.

but most seasoned players will come from games like Crysis to something you're playing above and slap themselves in the face after 5 minutes going "why am i playing this?"


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Well yea i already know how most gamers think, or play. When i say budget, i am really talking about just games in general. Why don't you guys play this game, its like GTA/Action/Adventure all in one, and it has a nice story with wonderful graphics:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scrapland


----------



## Vostro

$till, You have played more games that I have never heard of, than games I have played period! ;D


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Never forget about the old.







The game i am playing the most at the moment is Shining force on genesis/emulator, very addicting game. I also have the saturn versions, might start with Episode 1 this weekend
































World Racing 2, 1280x1024(32bit) AAX2, AF FULL, Texture Level Highest, 20-35fps Max!


----------



## stn0092

I think TinyPic resized these.


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## gtarmanrob

^









dude one of your cores is reporting 98c ???

that cant be right.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
^









dude one of your cores is reporting 98c ???

that cant be right.

Yea it was a glitch when running rivatuner and fraps at the same time in Assassins Creed. It glitches out the Fraps counter and rivatuner OSD. It's supposed to be 38C.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Well yea i already know how most gamers think, or play. When i say budget, i am really talking about just games in general. Why don't you guys play this game, its like GTA/Action/Adventure all in one, and it has a nice story with wonderful graphics:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scrapland

Because it looks like a game made for 10 year olds.


----------



## p0isonapple

$till,

I respect the fact that you play older games, and enjoy them, and I'm glad to see someone does, but you should respect the fact that some people play AAA titles for the things that make them AAA, the hype, community, cutting edge graphical engines, and whatever storyline accompanies their purchased game.


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


lol Leg,

the problem with the budget section, is the games are budget. and most actually suck. its nice that you have the highest possible tolerance for video games.

but most seasoned players will come from games like Crysis to something you're playing above and slap themselves in the face after 5 minutes going "why am i playing this?"


It's too bad most mainstream games today, such as Crysis, suck just as well.









The reason being...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p0isonapple*


AAA titles for the things that make them AAA, the hype, community, cutting edge graphical engines, and whatever storyline accompanies their purchased game.


One key element missing here. the GAMEPLAY!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pibbz*


It's too bad most mainstream games today, such as Crysis, suck just as well.










Crysis doesnt suck in my book. far from it. most would agree, especially taking this thread into consideration, with all the Crysis screenshots.

the only people that think Crysis "sucks" cant run it. sure its not the greatest story-telling game, and was too short.

but FAR from sucking. its the best looking game on PC to date.

and no guys we are not gonna get into this argument of who's hot and who's not on the gaming charts. running maximum quality graphics, ALL settings enabled, DX10, best you can get...Crysis is the hands down winner.

and in terms of gameplay, before you throw that one in there...Crysis has imo awesome gameplay. unique and interesting. a little easy, but still very cool.

just a shame that in the end its more of a benchmark than an actual game.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


Crysis doesnt suck in my book. far from it. most would agree, especially taking this thread into consideration, with all the Crysis screenshots.

the only people that think Crysis "sucks" cant run it. sure its not the greatest story-telling game, and was too short.

but FAR from sucking. its the best looking game on PC to date.

and no guys we are not gonna get into this argument of who's hot and who's not on the gaming charts. running maximum quality graphics, ALL settings enabled, DX10, best you can get...Crysis is the hands down winner.

and in terms of gameplay, before you throw that one in there...Crysis has imo awesome gameplay. unique and interesting. a little easy, but still very cool.

just a shame that in the end its more of a benchmark than an actual game.



I totally agree with you!


----------



## TheProfiteer

Raging Fire


----------



## Twinnuke

My map - Urbanika...Enjoi!
























And My birthday on WAR








And No limits coaster Editor Mode








Moon WAR vs Moon Farcry 2
















And my Final one - I love Exploits


----------



## leimrod

Resized from 1920x1200.


----------



## Unstableiser

OMG I posted in the wrong thread, sorry


----------



## nepas

[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## headcracker

started to play trough this game again an gotta say, its still as good as ever


----------



## DerangedPony




----------



## gtarmanrob

@ headcracker.

i miss FEAR. couldnt play it again though, been there done that. also that first pic looks like the dude had a miscarriage.


----------



## Unstableiser

Weapon Jammed








Can't remember what this picture is of, sorry.








My favorite Jeep got stuck in the stream
















Dudes in hats.


----------



## C.Jackson




----------



## TnB= Gir

Yes I know this isn't the scoreboard thread, but no one ever goes there. Not like one scoreboard is gonna hurt anyways. Went 30-1 before Vista Update auto shut down my PC to install an update









No tanks/VTOL/Heli used. All on-foot ownage.


----------



## Marin




----------



## gtarmanrob

hey Jackson, what game is that??

EDIT: is that World at War?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
hey Jackson, what game is that??

Looks like the new CoD beta I think.


----------



## 8ball

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
hey Jackson, what game is that??

EDIT: is that World at War?

Yup. It's the CoD5 Beta.


----------



## C.Jackson

Yep, like everyone else said CoD: World at War. I don't know what people are complaining about the graphics for.....










Hell there's even some pretty decent gameplay. I haven't gotten ahold of a tank yet, but when I do watch out


----------



## .Style




----------



## go4life

its quite nice graphics in cod5, but WHY did they go back to WW2?







I am soooooooo sick of WW2 games....


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


its quite nice graphics in cod5, but WHY did they go back to WW2?







I am soooooooo sick of WW2 games....


I'm waiting for Call of Duty 19: Kill them there Yanks. Civil War CoD should rule.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
I'm waiting for Call of Duty 19: Kill them there Yanks. Civil War CoD should rule.









COD6: Vietnam
COD7: Korean War
COD8: Battlestar galacica








COD9: will probs be back to WW2 though


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


COD6: Vietnam 
COD7: Korean War
COD8: Battlestar galacica








COD9: will probs be back to WW2 though


don't forget CoD10, Wallmart Conflict


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


don't forget CoD10, Wallmart Conflict


XD

that would just have been so funny


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


I'm waiting for Call of Duty 19: Kill them there Yanks. Civil War CoD should rule.










Already a mod for HL if you wanna play


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*












ok? german TV ingame?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


ok? german TV ingame?


German tv = fail


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Dude , you said fail:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alarm_f...utobahnpolizei

They have more then 20 seasons, and yet they still are going. The tv show is hot man, its like a badboys the movies ripoff, but better.


----------



## Deegan

i know i put this in the dead space thread but i like it here also.


----------



## go4life

wow dead space looks creepy! How is it? Do you get scared from time to time?


----------



## lhowatt

FALLOUT FTW!!










sorry for the bad quality pic but for some reason it came out like crap in paint i really have it on max settings with 8x aliasing


----------



## awdrifter

Far Cry 2 fire.


----------



## Marin

Psi-emissions were making my characters vision blur and to hear whispering voices.





Dead Space


----------



## ErBall

out of all the games that have come out in the past couple of weeks. Dead Space is seriously the best. Hands down. It may not have the length of the others, but give me quality over length any day.


----------



## kkbob33

what game is in the top screenshots?


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


what game is in the top screenshots?


S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky


wow the graphics seem to have some along way from the first one


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*


out of all the games that have come out in the past couple of weeks. Dead Space is seriously the best. Hands down. It may not have the length of the others, but give me quality over length any day.


yeah im with you there ay.

lately, with less and less time on my hands, im kinda over these lengthy, in-depth games. not over them, just i would rather a game be epic and short.

like Far Cry 2 for example...its a great game i rekon. just very slow and i can see it being very long. i like to play a lot of games and i get over lengthy games real quick.

im this close to getting Fallout 3...but i might wait until i finish every other game i own. Dead Space arrives tomorrow


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


yeah im with you there ay.

lately, with less and less time on my hands, im kinda over these lengthy, in-depth games. not over them, just i would rather a game be epic and short.

like Far Cry 2 for example...its a great game i rekon. just very slow and i can see it being very long. i like to play a lot of games and i get over lengthy games real quick.

im this close to getting Fallout 3...but i might wait until i finish every other game i own. Dead Space arrives tomorrow










Fallout 3 is probably in the 50 hour range. Maybe longer if you explore and hoard.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Fallout 3 is probably in the 50 hour range. Maybe longer if you explore and hoard.


lol yeah i figured it would be...man. i want it, but i dunno. 50 hours is a lot of time for 1 game.

can i just ask, the fighting and that..is it like traditional RPGs where you sort of click on an enemy and queue up attacks, and based on your stats/level you will win or lose..or is it similar to Oblivion or Dark Messiah, where its a sort of FPS-RPG (i will be using 1st person view all the time).


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


lol yeah i figured it would be...man. i want it, but i dunno. 50 hours is a lot of time for 1 game.

can i just ask, the fighting and that..is it like traditional RPGs where you sort of click on an enemy and queue up attacks, and based on your stats/level you will win or lose..or is it similar to Oblivion or Dark Messiah, where its a sort of FPS-RPG (i will be using 1st person view all the time).


It's more RPG than FPS. It's fun though. This is coming from someone who hates turn based combat.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
It's more RPG than FPS. It's fun though. This is coming from someone who hates turn based combat.

yeah thats what i meant. so is Fallout 3 turn based? like KOTOR?


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
yeah thats what i meant. so is Fallout 3 turn based? like KOTOR?

It's a FPS/TPS(third person shooter)(you choose).


----------



## gtarmanrob

sounds good then, as long as its not turned based combat im keen.


----------



## Marin




----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


sounds good then, as long as its not turned based combat im keen.


It's not turn based, but don't expect it to be like a normal shooter. It feels almost like killzone, in that it takes about 4-10 headshots to take someone down.

The turn based kind of play comes in if you ever use the V.A.T.S. thing, which is like an advanced targeting/pause gameplay thing.

It plays like an RPG. But it has weapons and a real storyline









If you like shooters, or if you like collecting pieces of junk, you'll love this game.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2




----------



## zaeric19

Been playing this game so much since Tuesday, best game I've played in a long time. Here are some fun ones. Despite my efforts I couldn't get a good one with me blowing someones head off with a garden gnome from the Rock-it launcher







If I get a good one I'll post it.


----------



## TnB= Gir

I'm sure COD4 players will recognize this.









It's awesome that GSC is a Ukranian team, they remade all of Prypiat REALLY well.


----------



## go4life

zaeric is that fallout?


----------



## kkbob33

I have played FarCry2 and Deadspace and both games are very good. Right now im downloading Clear SKy. Once that is ready i should be good for about a month with game purchases


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
I have played FarCry2 and Deadspace and both games are very good. Right now im downloading Clear SKy. Once that is ready i should be good for about a month with game purchases









You forgot Left 4 Dead.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
You forgot Left 4 Dead.










LOL when is that out? I know its on the source engine and i still love CSS so i will probably get that too


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
LOL when is that out? I know its on the source engine and i still love CSS so i will probably get that too









2 weeks, 4 days and 18 hours.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
2 weeks, 4 days and 18 hours.

LMAO....your not waiting for it are you????


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
LMAO....your not waiting for it are you????
















It says it on steam lol.

"Unlocks in 2 weeks, 4 days, and 18 hours"


----------



## kkbob33

I believe its a multiplayer correct?

I think i will wait on fallout 3 until im done with these 3 games i have now.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
I believe its a multiplayer correct?

I think i will wait on fallout 3 until im done with these 3 games i have now.

You can do single player with 3 bots or multiplayer with 3 other people online.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


I'm sure COD4 players will recognize this.









It's awesome that GSC is a Ukranian team, they remade all of Prypiat REALLY well.




















Is it me or does the game have bad graphics ? Or is everything lowered out ?


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by */Ben*


Is it me or does the game have bad graphics ? Or is everything lowered out ?


The graphics look better than the original


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


The graphics look better than the original


That's actually SoC, the first game.

And yea it doesn't look THAT great, but they're not that bad. Everything is maxed and I have some mods to make it look better. Sure it's no Crysis, but the environment and weather are REALLY immersive and make the game awesome. Not the best looking, but one of my favorite games ever.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


That's actually SoC, the first game.


----------



## /Ben

That proves it. Graphics doesn't say everything.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by */Ben*


That proves it. Graphics doesn't say everything.










Indeed. It may not look great, but if you play SoC, then you'll see that it's absolutely visually stunning in ways I can't really explain. The lighting/shadows are the best I've ever seen in a game.

I'm definitely picking up the new Stalker (Clear Sky) for Christmas.


----------



## kkbob33

Stalker 2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Psi-emissions were making my characters vision blur and to hear whispering voices.






STALKER 1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


I'm sure COD4 players will recognize this.









It's awesome that GSC is a Ukranian team, they remade all of Prypiat REALLY well.




















There we go. see the graphics are better in the second game


----------



## woodpigeon4

Far Cry 2 - looks amazing on my rig *modesty*







. Loving it at the moment - I seem to be one of the few people who hasn't had any problems with it!


----------



## /Ben

I ain't either. And it's not even a bought game. Don't know what all the fuss is about...


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by */Ben* 
I ain't either. And it's not even a bought game. Don't know what all the fuss is about...

Nice job pirate.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Nice job pirate.


I was about to say that..


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Well, FC2 is pretty good, i just wish it worked, like when it was supposed to....

3 activations (6 revokes on one) and a reformat later, it runs.....

Seriously, you shouldnt have to go through that to play a game you spend money on....


----------



## AndrewBEJ




----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AndrewBEJ*


















Is it any good ?... im thinking of getting it


----------



## jtypin

Ah dead space. the most uncomaparable space survival horror game. totally original huh?


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


Is it any good ?... im thinking of getting it


Definitely get it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*







Awesome.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Please Quote picture that relates to your questions. instead of lazy quote the whole post...


----------



## AndrewBEJ

Yes, its a great game. Great story, the story has great detail and pretty unpredictable. Also great atmosphere, its just lack a bit texture detail on character, and lack of AA support. I had to force from ATI Tray Tools, but i think it gives only small smoothness.


----------



## gtarmanrob

hahaha.

i get my copy today, so excited. and its my last day at work, my reservations team got made redundant coz the boss sold the company.

so i get to go home, full of (free) grog from the pub, and thrash games all night. Dead Space, mmm. Far Cry 2, mm. i did like half an hours hard work in FC2 only to have the game just crash to desktop, no errors, just crash down. so im pissed at it for the moment.


----------



## AndrewBEJ

It also happens on me. Even after crashed, there is hanging sound left from it and i had to restart. I think the game needs serious patch, about stuttering in dx10, FOV and also the weird crash.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AndrewBEJ* 
It also happens on me. Even after crashed, there is hanging sound left from it and i had to restart. I think the game needs serious patch, about stuttering in dx10, FOV and also the weird crash.

oh with the stuttering thing, try this.

if you have 4xAA enabled, drop it down to 2x. i know it sucks having to dumb down when you shouldnt have to, but give it a go. worked wonders for me. could of been my VRAM though, i see you have 1GB but yeah, worth a shot.


----------



## AndrewBEJ

I did fix this problem with adding gfx_fpsmax 33. Its just that i need to always put it everytime i load the game.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AndrewBEJ* 
I did fix this problem with adding gfx_fpsmax 33. Its just that i need to always put it everytime i load the game.

what does that do? limit the frames to 33?


----------



## AndrewBEJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
what does that do? limit the frames to 33?

Yes, i know it sounds weird. But it does fix the stuttering and the mouse delay. Gameplay wise its better to have it limited than not. And its only for Dx10, i dont experience stuttering on Dx9 mode.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AndrewBEJ* 
Yes, i know it sounds weird. But it does fix the stuttering and the mouse delay. Gameplay wise its better to have it limited than not. And its only for Dx10, i dont experience stuttering on Dx9 mode.

you mean like instead f having it jumping from 33-50 it's a better felling to it if it's at a constant FPS.
That is a really good way of having smooth gameplay.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AndrewBEJ* 
Yes, i know it sounds weird. But it does fix the stuttering and the mouse delay. Gameplay wise its better to have it limited than not. And its only for Dx10, i dont experience stuttering on Dx9 mode.

lol yeah, thats actually a good way of maintaining a constant frame rate, to cap the game at a framerate thats playable and also you know you can maintain easily.

well done sir.


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## mfb412

allright now, 23 GTR2 screens comin up -.-"


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
allright now, 23 GTR2 screens comin up -.-"

Please don't.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Please don't.

fine... 7 GTR2 screens, the rest later, better?
and also a couple of bioshock ones


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
fine... 7 GTR2 screens, the rest later, better?
and also a couple of bioshock ones

Less.


----------



## mfb412

i say 5
is THAT okay?


----------



## mfb412

there, 4


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y




----------



## mfb412

ohh fallout 3


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
ohh fallout 3

I.. don't know... but I get the feeling you are a spammer on other sites...


----------



## loop0001

anyone else think that gtr2 looks a bit bland/stiff/repeated? by the textures/colors/whatnot...


----------



## nepas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
anyone else think that gtr2 looks a bit bland/stiff/repeated? by the textures/colors/whatnot...


agreed,which is a shame


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nepas*


agreed,which is a shame


that can be fixed... with a special ENB config, the game can look a whole lot better, its just that my own config is more subtle, light HDR and blur/bloom, but there are "bigger" configs... i just dont use them because i dont want GRID-like bloom in asim, it wold make it waaay too tough to see
and ecci: im not...


----------



## Marin




----------



## gtarmanrob

Marin that looks awesome.

im just installed Dead Space. expect some screens shortly









EDIT: i just started Dead Space. is doesnt fool around does it, straight in and i was already high on adrenaline, from legging it at the start. action from the get go.

this has Event Horizon meets Doom 3 written all over it, im gonna save playing this until its night time


----------



## jtypin

You evil people and you're super rigs come on x-mas come faster. HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE I GOT 121 SNICKERS, 18 OF EM KING SIZED WOO!


----------



## Mootsfox

Woof!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Remember folks, post the name of the game. So what game is that above ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## awdrifter

I think that's Fallout 3.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Remember folks, post the name of the game. So what game is that above ^^^^^^^^^^

It's fallout 3, there is no demo for it and your CPU and GPU most likely won't be able to handle it due to the map size.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awdrifter* 
I think that's Fallout 3.

yup


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
It's fallout 3, there is no demo for it and your CPU and GPU most likely won't be able to handle it due to the map size.

Good game sir.


----------



## pioneerisloud

I just had to post this one, I thought it was pretty funny. It appears that we lynched DesertRat......










Sorry took a bit to get it up because of the stupid swear filter.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Mootsfox, those Fallout 3 screens are amazing. not just the graphics, the timing of those shots lol.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

My new ride i just bought for 425 dollars


----------



## Marin




----------



## OmegaNemesis28

^ siiiiiick deadspace screens


----------



## C.Jackson

Finally went out and bought Far Cry 2, against my own wishes, but it's been enjoyable so far. The graphics aren't bad, they are a tier above most games, but aren't up to Crysis' standards though. Jamming has quickly become annoying, as have the Rovers with the turrets, but for the most part it's been smooth sailing. I don't know how so many people are having problems with it though. I installed it, cranked the settings, and played for 5 hours straight without any problems at all.
Only got one screenie because I forgot to open Fraps for multiple screenshots, but I'll post some more tomorrow.


----------



## Marin




----------



## mfb412

very nice shots marin


----------



## TnB= Gir

Tomb Raider: Underworld demo. Available on Steam. Fully maxed with x16AA/x16AF. Mouse and keyboard controls feel a bit clunky, but nothing too bad. Haven't tried it with my PS2 style controller yet.


----------



## Flack88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


My new ride i just bought for 425 dollars 


























Nice screenshots....... and u forgot to say what game it was!


----------



## Kamikaze127

Incredible lack of registration.


----------



## Dexhead




----------



## gtarmanrob

Dead Space is so awesome. its got Event Horizon written all over it. and its a very scary game.

these are resized to 1600x1200. i hate having to resize and i dont wanna make them 1280..so oh well









The intro scene









Isaac Posing









About...5 minutes into the game lol









Cool blurry shot









Level 2 Suit


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Nice TRUW shots, TnB= Gir. I am going to download the demo before i rest tonight and try it tomorrow. 
















" Shade Wrath of Angels "


----------



## woodpigeon4

here's some assassin's creed shots - maxed out, 1920x1080


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Better then CS? YES


----------



## gtarmanrob

dont start Legend.

(regarding the comment: Better than CS, yes)

dont worry im not a fan of CS, only because im over it and think its boring. but its still one of the best and most popular online team-based FPS games.


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


dont start Legend.

(regarding the comment: Better than CS, yes)

dont worry im not a fan of CS, only because im over it and think its boring. but its still one of the best and most popular online team-based FPS games.


CS>what ever game you were playing legend. Only online-fps shooters that rival it are UT, Quake, Call of Duty, and TF2.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

El Matador


----------



## woodpigeon4

Call of duty 4 - maxed 1920x1080


----------



## jtypin

Marin if you could create a character, he would always have a mohawk


----------



## C.Jackson

It looked like rain, but the last thing I thought would fall from the sky was a Jeep. Well it's the first real glitch I've run into so far.










EDIT: I win! 8000th post in the screenshot thread!


----------



## jtypin

Hahahahahahaha! a jeep fell from the sky? and it looked like rain


----------



## C.Jackson

Not so much on the rain part, but the Jeep just fell right on top of my truck. I was riding along through the wide open spaces and all of the sudden I was staring at the underside fo a Jeep Wrangler







. The best moment I've had in the game so far is watching the sun come up at the air field, that looked awesome. I'll take a video of that sometime soon.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

El matador


----------



## JoeUbi

El Matador


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Tomb Raider: Underworld



















S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky


----------



## Marin

You need this texture mod now for Clear Sky.

http://stalker.filefront.com/file/SH...textures;94212


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

TRUW looks very good.







, btw *Hellisforheroes* is that the demo?

























1280X1024 AAX2, everything else medium to high. Overbright i leave off, because it looks silly.


----------



## Reign

Crysis SP Demo. It doesn't look half bad with tweaked settings.


----------



## jtypin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *C.Jackson*


Not so much on the rain part, but the Jeep just fell right on top of my truck. I was riding along through the wide open spaces and all of the sudden I was staring at the underside fo a Jeep Wrangler







. The best moment I've had in the game so far is watching the sun come up at the air field, that looked awesome. I'll take a video of that sometime soon.


Can you're Maximum Turtle fire it lazorz?

O o
/Â¯________________________
| IMMA FIRIN' MAH LAZOR!!!
\\_Â¯Â¯Â¯Â¯Â¯Â¯Â¯Â¯Â¯Â¯Â¯Â¯Â¯Â¯Â¯Â¯Â¯Â¯Â¯Â¯Â¯Â¯Â¯Â ¯

And reign, why would you steal Trubitars Crysis computers name for you're system?


----------



## A Russian :D

Company of Heroes


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
You need this texture mod now for Clear Sky.

http://stalker.filefront.com/file/SH...textures;94212

he has a x1900. i dont think he "needs" the texture pak.









i'll take it though. +rep


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
he has a x1900. i dont think he "needs" the texture pak.









i'll take it though. +rep









Just saw that


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reign* 
Crysis SP Demo. It doesn't look half bad with tweaked settings.

What settings do you have it on?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Russian * 
Company of Heroes
http://i330.photobucket.com/albums/l...picsforocn.jpg
http://i330.photobucket.com/albums/l...csforocn-1.jpg
http://i330.photobucket.com/albums/l...csforocn-3.jpg
http://i330.photobucket.com/albums/l...csforocn-2.jpg

I thought that game was a FPS.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
What settings do you have it on?

I thought that game was a FPS.

Company of Heros is very much a RTS. It doesn't play like RTS' like Age of Empires though.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Company of Heros is very much a RTS. It doesn't play like RTS' like Age of Empires though.

http://games.gamepressure.com/game_info.asp?ID=4835
Looks pretty good too.

































I have el matador max out, with AAX4 on. I get 15-30fps, which is good at the settings i have it on.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
http://games.gamepressure.com/game_info.asp?ID=4835
Looks pretty good too.

































I have el matador max out, with AAX4 on. I get 15-30fps, which is good at the settings i have it on.

I hate to ask but......









What the hell is this El Matador withh 4xAA maxed out?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
I hate to ask but......








What the hell is this El Matador withh 4xAA maxed out?

Dude, you need to check out the game. El Matador is a PC action game, and if you played Max Payne its like a clone of it, but El Matador does it so much better. You want action? You got it, more enemies? You got it, better graphics? you bet, Bullet time with Post processing effects? You got it? HDR effects? You only got it if you ain't using 6200 PCI cards lol. , want a good story? You got it, want a game where you become obsessed with it and play it for more then 2 hours? You got it.
http://games.gamepressure.com/game_info.asp?id=3054








I have it on Very high, which i think is 4XAA, but i could be wrong.

Check out what i found after searching some of the rooms for health packs and ammo:








Intel Pentium 4 , or Dual core?


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Dude, you need to check out the game. El Matador is a PC action game, and if you played Max Payne its like a clone of it, but El Matador does it so much better. You want action? You got it, more enemies? You got it, better graphics? you bet, Bullet time with Post processing effects? You got it? HDR effects? You only got it if you ain't using 6200 PCI cards lol. , want a good story? You got it, want a game where you become obsessed with it and play it for more then 2 hours? You got it.
http://games.gamepressure.com/game_info.asp?id=3054
I have it on Very high, which i think is 4XAA, but i could be wrong.

Check out what i found after searching some of the rooms for health packs and ammo:

Intel Pentium 4 , or Dual core?

It's using the same DVD burner as my computer.


----------



## A Russian :D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Company of Heros is very much a RTS. It doesn't play like RTS' like Age of Empires though.

its a lot different a lot faster paced and very very taticly minded especially multilayer Lvl 7 Wher but i just got the game 1 month ago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
http://games.gamepressure.com/game_info.asp?ID=4835
Looks pretty good too.

































I have el matador max out, with AAX4 on. I get 15-30fps, which is good at the settings i have it on.

you should try its cool i got both versions COH and COH:OF pretty cool games and the graphics are good im only playing on medium-high settings on a 7950GT
here is a cool vid


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QKF6-728zk


----------



## C.Jackson

I'll probably get some more shots later.


----------



## go4life

nice screens jackson!


----------



## nathris

This level just goes on and on... I thought I finally got to the end of it, but I ended up in another room with a turret, so I had to hot-foot it back behind my cubes. The only problem is apparently you can't crouch when you're being shot at. I don't even know where the exit is!


----------



## RahaMies

I don't quite think that I really need to post pics of this game: Oblivion. Everybody has already seen enough pics of it, eh?

"Close shut the jaws of Oblivion!"


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RahaMies*


I don't quite think that I really need to post pics of this game: Oblivion. Everybody has already seen enough pics of it, eh?

"Close shut the jaws of Oblivion!"


why? I love to see pics of Oblivion, actually its one of my favorite games


----------



## justedbin

HL2 - close to the ending and the ending




BF2 - clan motto was "see artillery, run towards it"


BF2 - not the best motto, but we followed it :|


NFS:MW, i'm on top


----------



## C.Jackson

First the scenic shots then the...ahem...action shots. But before we get to the screenshots I'm going to say this, it's true when they say 512MB of vram is the bare minimum for today's games. After watching my vram usage scrap 500MB in both Crysis and Far Cry 2 I have come to the conclusion that my next card will probably be the HD4870 1GB. I've had a few crashes in Crysis and they were probably due in part to running out of vram. Anyway onto the screenshots.


----------



## jtypin

Jackson, you REALLY like far cry don't you?







can we some other games on you're rig to?


----------



## C.Jackson

I really need to man up and buy a few new games. The last games I bought were Far Cry 2, Crysis, NFS ProStreet, Stranglehold, Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory. I'm really waiting around for GTA: IV so until then I'm probably going to have nothing to show 'cept FC2 and Cryfail. I hope I'm not posting excessively here, but I like taking screenshots and showing them.
Ask and ye shall receive; San Andreas is a timeless classic, here ya go.


----------



## jtypin

San Andreas looks amazing for it's time, but lol why not pop in quake and get those magical 999 FPS maxed? i know my friend maxed out the fraps counter with QII


----------



## Criswell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Dude, you need to check out the game. El Matador is a PC action game, and if you played Max Payne its like a clone of it, but El Matador does it so much better. You want action? You got it, more enemies? You got it, better graphics? you bet, Bullet time with Post processing effects? You got it? HDR effects? You only got it if you ain't using 6200 PCI cards lol. , want a good story? You got it, want a game where you become obsessed with it and play it for more then 2 hours? You got it. 
http://games.gamepressure.com/game_info.asp?id=3054








I have it on Very high, which i think is 4XAA, but i could be wrong.

Check out what i found after searching some of the rooms for health packs and ammo:








Intel Pentium 4 , or Dual core?


lol how would you know if the game has better graphics or not..?


----------



## alexisd

A good bump for this little thread.Keep them comming.Nice screenshots.


----------



## jtypin

Alex this thread will never die lol, everyone has a new game every day.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Best thread for the next 10 years.......
















Drome Racers.


----------



## jtypin

lol it looks like lego racers 2, only with even worse graphics?


----------



## nathris

I'm not thoroughly convinced that there is absolutely no reason for a game *NOT* to have a 0g level.


----------



## darklighthim

I thought i'd pick up GRAW 2, i have the game on medium settings with default AA and AF settings and i currently have the res set at 1280x1024 @ 16:9.


----------



## go4life

why do you run it on 16:9? looks crap! change it to 4:3 on your crt


----------



## jtypin

Change to 4:3 and it will look 3x better lol, but still nice for a x1650 and go for a 48xx for the next card lol will benefit with a better price/performance ratio this day in age


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

4.3+CRT = The wave of the future baby........


----------



## Arganius

Quote:



4.3+CRT = The wave of the future baby........


That totally isn't the most ******ed thing i heard on these forums....


----------



## jtypin

Legendary, do you get more ******ed everyday?







SERIOUSLY


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

LMFA0 it was a joke to make everyone chuckle , have some fun man. But seriously, i have no problem with CRT monitors or 4.3. Widescreen 16.9 is awesome tho and i will look forward to it someday.


----------



## jtypin

I think my monitor from dell costs more then you're rig 0.o lulz


----------



## t3lancer2006

STALKER: Clear Sky
















































Maxed out at 1920x1200 
w/ Directx 10.1 and 4xaa 50% View Distance
Game runs way better with the new .07 patch


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtypin* 
I think my monitor from dell costs more then you're rig 0.o lulz

My whole rig? Impossible. I paid nearly 400 dollars for this computer back in 2000, and since 2000 i have been upgrading it , so you looking at around 1,300 dollars right there. One example, i am using 3 external HD's on my computer, those 3 put together is what, 500GB(130 dollars ), 250(99 dollars ) 120(85 dollars) = around 327.

Anyways, hey *t3lancer2006* i have a game that looks kinda like stalker. I will post some screens in a few mins.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
My whole rig? Impossible. I paid nearly 400 dollars for this computer back in 2000, and since 2000 i have been upgrading it , so you looking at around 1,300 dollars right there. One example, i am using 3 external HD's on my computer, those 3 put together is what, 500GB(130 dollars ), 250(99 dollars ) 120(85 dollars) = around 327.

Anyways, hey *t3lancer2006* i have a game that looks kinda like stalker. I will post some screens in a few mins.

I think he meant the value currently, not what you paid for it.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Stalker graphics right? 
Nah just playing







Game is called Hell forces btw. Sadly it runs smooth on my computer, but i keep getting a nasty Ddhelp nvidia dll error every time i exit the game. So i will not be able to enjoy this game right now


----------



## NrGx

WIP UI.


----------



## Henry_John_Scott

I don't think I've ever wanted to beat something with a sledgehammer as much as I want to beat $till Legendary's computer.


----------



## Unstableiser

That STALKER has no AA at all.


----------



## Tsuna

Far cry 2


----------



## MrMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I think he meant the value currently, not what you paid for it.


i cant understand why he even validates that guys remarkes with responses. just cuz someone says it, doesnt make it true.


----------



## Henry_John_Scott

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrMan*


i cant understand why he even validates that guys remarkes with responses. just cuz someone says it, doesnt make it true.


I don't really think $till Legendary cares one way or another...

He could probably sit in an empty room and show pictures of bad graphics to a brick wall and still feel justified.


----------



## jtypin

I meant it in a joke way, and right now you're computer itself, no extra HDD's or anything just plain old computer, well does it break 150$? i wonder 0.o

^^^LOL?


----------



## brown bird




----------



## Henry_John_Scott

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brown bird* 









Is that the cinematic mod? the lighting is sick


----------



## brown bird

Nope, just deathmatch. My buddy is actually pinned the wall, had to take a screenie lol.


----------



## kilrbe3

Far Cry 2
1680x1050 (re-sized for forum)
8xAA
Ultra High
GTX 280's SLI

-They smile at me
















-Way to get LAZY DEVS








More later


----------



## Henry_John_Scott

delete


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Love me some delta Force games. 
















I thought this was funny and scary, Don't worry i didn't fight them, i was dreaming.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtypin*


I meant it in a joke way, and right now you're computer itself, no extra HDD's or anything just plain old computer, well does it break 150$? i wonder 0.o

^^^LOL?


Erm.. I actually bought a PC for server purpose (PC's are expensive here( that costed me arounr $70 and it has:
AMD 2.2GHz 3700+ SD 1MB cache
Some Zoltek 939 mobo
2GB Corsair 400MHz at CL2-2-2-5 CR1
Good antec case, don't know which.
ATi X800XL that runs without a fan and never goes over 65C at 500Mhz core (stock is 398Mhz).

So I don't know if I'd ever by something THAT old for twice the money as this PC.


----------



## darksideleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Erm.. I actually bought a PC for server purpose (PC's are expensive here( that costed me arounr $70 and it has:
AMD 2.2GHz 3700+ SD 1MB cache
Some Zoltek 939 mobo
2GB Corsair 400MHz at CL2-2-2-5 CR1
Good antec case, don't know which.
ATi X800XL that runs without a fan and never goes over 65C at 500Mhz core (stock is 398Mhz).

So I don't know if I'd ever by something THAT old for twice the money as this PC.










maybe you can knock some sense into legendary then.
He's paying $100 for PCI cards. (HD 2400, Geforce 6200 etc.)
if your comparing your deal to his... where should i start?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darksideleader*


maybe you can knock some sense into legendary then.
He's paying $100 for PCI cards. (HD 2400, Geforce 6200 etc.)
if your comparing your deal to his... where should i start?


I think I shall rep you but I can't since I haven't been able to, told him but not a good reply...

When we have moved to cell circuits U2K will upgrade to a Prescott...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darksideleader*


maybe you can knock some sense into legendary then.He's paying $100 for PCI cards. (HD 2400, Geforce 6200 etc.)


Knock some sense into me? How about this, as of right now, i have no plans to buy a new computer anytime soon, thats good enough for you? I am happy with my computer and enjoying gaming and everything else just fine on windows98se.

Anyways
















This dude never had a chance.


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Knock some sense into me? How about this, as of right now, i have no plans to buy a new computer anytime soon, thats good enough for you? I am happy with my computer and enjoying gaming and everything else just fine on windows98se.

Anyways
This dude never had a chance.

Did you, or did you not spend $100 on a PCI graphics card.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
That STALKER has no AA at all.

its set at 4xaa in game if you'd read the post.


----------



## RahaMies

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
why? I love to see pics of Oblivion, actually its one of my favorite games









Ok, when I get home, I will send for your amusement some pics with explanations.


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim* 
CoD:WaW Beta Screenshot

Cause I'm pretty sure there is an NDA.


----------



## Unstableiser

All pics resized from 1680x1050

The detail on the this game is brilliant

















Anti-Tank hidden behind building.









And if that's not enough, the martar is at hand


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR




----------



## Marin

L4D Demo is pre-loaded, I think this counts


----------



## Clox

*Who said being torn to bits isn't fun?*


----------



## Unstableiser

Haven't run into one of those yet... *looks at game and cowers*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


its set at 4xaa in game if you'd read the post.


And if you look at the pictures there is no AA, which is what I was trying to point out...


----------



## Unstableiser

Delete


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clox*


*Who said being torn to bits isn't fun?*











Damn that's looks good!


----------



## NYM

RA3, vacuum imploder.


----------



## gtarmanrob

@ Clox

what the hell, i havnt seen that happen yet. im only up to chapter 4, just got the level 3 suit from a schematic, so stoked about that. going to play now actually.

im hooked on Dead Space. expect screens shortly


----------



## TnB= Gir

Left 4 Dead demo. Fully maxed x16AA/x16AF. Runs like a dream.

This game is scary. In the last pic, 30 zombos came charging at us all at once. I LOVE decapitating them with the shotgun point blank


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Where is the Left for dead demo link, i am looking at fileplanet, gamershell, filefront, i can't find it.
Btw, the game looks like fear, with better visuals.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Where is the Left for dead demo link, i am looking at fileplanet, gamershell, filefront, i can't find it.
Btw, the game looks like fear, with better visuals.


It's only available on Steam if you pre-ordered Left 4 Dead. It will be available on Steam for everyone else on the 11th.


----------



## Clox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
@ Clox
what the hell, i havnt seen that happen yet. im only up to chapter 4, just got the level 3 suit from a schematic, so stoked about that. going to play now actually.
im hooked on Dead Space. expect screens shortly

Your close, it's level 5 and you get locked in a room. I have a bunch of screenies of getting torn apart, looks really cool and I suggest you sacrifice yourself a few times when you get there!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Left 4 Dead demo. Fully maxed x16AA/x16AF. Runs like a dream.
This game is scary. In the last pic, 30 zombos came charging at us all at once. I LOVE decapitating them with the shotgun point blank









Nice, those look awesome!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

World Racing 2 








Ford Racing 2


----------



## jtypin

LOL i have that for my PS2, until it broke it was a fun game. stupidly easy, but fun


----------



## mfb412

i used to play ford racing 2 on my P4 2.66, 256 mb DDR400 and MX4000... good times


----------



## TnB= Gir

http://img1.hugeup.com/f/11062008/f65a6.png


----------



## go4life

nice zombies gir!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

When left 4 dead finally comes out as a demo so i can download it, and if i am able to run it, i am turning off blood and gore lol. Thats to much blood man, but the graphics looks amazing, very clean looking.








Btw, That zombie girl is hot, whats her phone number?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtypin* 
LOL i have that for my PS2, until it broke it was a fun game. stupidly easy, but fun

If you are talking about Ford Racing 2, yes the game is fun, but not that easy. I mean unless you crank up the level to hard, you can still expect some challenge in some of the racers, such as that stupid stay on the line beat the time stages.

*F.E.A.R. Perseus Mandate(OMG THIS GAME WOKS ON WINDOWS98SE) 1024x768, everything on Maximum , shadows off, AAX2, Pixel Shader on Max. 20-40fps.







*


----------



## mfb412

damn im shocked that thing can even run the damn game


----------



## TnB= Gir

@Legendary. That was a horde swarm coming at us, so close to 15-20 zombies just in that one room with 4 people that have shotguns and uzis.

Yea... there's gonna be lots o blood.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Far Cry 2


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
@Legendary. That was a horde swarm coming at us, so close to 15-20 zombies just in that one room with 4 people that have shotguns and uzis.
Yea... there's gonna be lots o blood.

15-20 Zombies, you guys need a flamethrower and some bombs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
damn im shocked that thing can even run the damn game

Well its the card that helps out alot, its the OC BFG 6200 version, and it has SM 3.0, stock settings the core is 352, and the memory is 532, using 81.98 drivers. But i have my card OC even more at 400 as the core and the memory is 590. But keep in mind, i only OC when i play certain games just to get a tad bit better performance, then i put the settings back at default(coolbits 2.0 btw), but Fear runs good at stock settings too, i just have to keep PS at low and everything else on high. So the card is what is pushing alot of my games to work good.
I tried playing both fear games with my FX5500 and FX5200, the game wouldn't even load up. But with the 6200 it runs very good.


----------



## Twinnuke

You can't turn off the blood.


----------



## syn0s

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
15-20 Zombies, you guys need a flamethrower and some bombs.

Well its the card that helps out alot, its the OC BFG 6200 version, and it has SM 3.0, stock settings the core is 352, and the memory is 532, using 81.98 drivers. But i have my card OC even more at 400 as the core and the memory is 590. But keep in mind, i only OC when i play certain games just to get a tad bit better performance, then i put the settings back at default(coolbits 2.0 btw), but Fear runs good at stock settings too, i just have to keep PS at low and everything else on high. So the card is what is pushing alot of my games to work good.
I tried playing both fear games with my FX5500 and FX5200, the game wouldn't even load up. But with the 6200 it runs very good.











I think he was being sarcastic...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *syn0s*










I think he was being sarcastic...


Well the BFG 6200 is not a terrible card, i wouldn't be able to play fear without it. 
















I luv this game, that last photo i had to shoot the dude like 6-7 times , he was wearing a bullet proof vest.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Well the BFG 6200 is not a terrible card.....


I really laugh my ass of every time you say that xD

But hey I wont start anything now









Have a nice day.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Just bought some new cars. The last car, the yellow one looks alright, but they have more models. This black car is fast as hell, and fun to drive.


----------



## nathris

"*** happened to Tamriel..."


----------



## C.Jackson




----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
15-20 Zombies, you guys need a flamethrower and some bombs.

So instead of zombies after you, you have zombies on fire after you. Not the best idea


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
So instead of zombies after you, you have zombies on fire after you. Not the best idea









Oh burn...
Sorry, I had to!


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
Oh burn...
Sorry, I had to!


lol white text ftw


----------



## brown bird

Home Sweet Home


----------



## go4life

I love oblivion<3 Think I should start on it again







what fps do you got? I never got the chance to test it with my 4870x2


----------



## brown bird




----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Just bought some new cars. The last car, the yellow one looks alright, but they have more models. This black car is fast as hell, and fun to drive.


hmm, a gumpert apollo, an alfa 156 and... what the hell is that yellow piece of crap O_O


----------



## jtypin

L4D looks amazing, will be a must buy for me once my new rig is up hehe


----------



## Casper123

Well here is my screen shot of my best night yet in TF2. Im still new to the game(only had it 2 weeks) but am trying. Before i switched to engy, i had 58 HS by snipe, 67 kills and 14 deaths!


----------



## TnB= Gir

VCheeZ and RedsunX getting owned by a Tank.









I used the ingame capture, so it's a jpeg. Oh well.


----------



## darklighthim

Some GTR2 crash i had.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Shogo - Mobile Armor Division








This is what I'm gonna play soon when this rig got Win98se Installed so I can play MGS with Glide and such


----------



## go4life

what game is that ecchi?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
what game is that ecchi?

It's Shogo - Mobile Armor Division.
I have the big paper package for the game, rocks awesome.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


It's Shogo - Mobile Armor Division.
I have the big paper package for the game, rocks awesome.


cool, never tried it before








btw I had a vodoo 2 before


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *go4life*   cool, never tried it before








btw I had a vodoo 2 before







  
THAT'S AWESOME!!!







QUAKE II HERE I COME!!!
Nostalgic music for those epic people than own or owned the game, luckily I still have my packageleft
  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-j94S-br9E


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


THAT'S AWESOME!!!







QUAKE II HERE I COME!!!


Yeah







Quake II is the best of the Quake games


----------



## jtypin

Quake 3 TA was fun until it died and then everyone beat it to death with mods. but i still got Quake II, it is installed, i play it, i also beat it in one sitting haha


----------



## microsnakey

Some more San Andreas+ENB series for you lucky lot

A nice Chevelle








Sea King








and again









Me being G in my gwagon


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


hmm, a gumpert apollo, an alfa 156 and... what the hell is that yellow piece of crap O_O


HA i have no idea, i just bought it because it was 95 dollars. I have to find out what it is.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Shogo - Mobile Armor Division








This is what I'm gonna play soon when this rig got Win98se Installed so I can play MGS with Glide and such










WIN9X IS THE BEST OS IMO

Btw, can you post that old game in this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/34...age-games.html


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


HA i have no idea, i just bought it because it was 95 dollars. I have to find out what it is.

WIN9X IS THE BEST OS IMO

Btw, can you post that old game in this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/34...age-games.html


Tey finding the unofficial SP2 for win98se and I bet it'll work better








I only have a 98se CD that'll bring my new age hating games to shine again.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

SP2 for win9x?
Over at MSFN they have *98 SE SP 3.0 BETA 3* & *Auto patcher*
http://soporific.dsleague.com/main/?page_id=7
Takes about 35 mins to install, from usb fixes, drivers, hotfixes all sort of stuff.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

You guys remember how when i was using XP home edition and Halo demo ran so poorly even at the lowest settings with the 6200, 2400 and FX500? Well on win9x things are so much different lol. Max Settings , i didn't force AA, but still Max settings 1280x1024 i get 25-34fps. 








I did get this warning message tho


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


You guys remember how when i was using XP home edition and Halo demo ran so poorly even at the lowest settings with the 6200, 2400 and FX500? Well on win9x things are so much different lol. Max Settings , i didn't force AA, but still Max settings 1280x1024 i get 25-34fps. 








I did get this warning message tho


Good old Halo 1.

It ran great, on my old laptop with a Celeron M, 512MBs of RAM, and a ATi Radeon Xpress 200M. In XP, and Vista.

I don't believe it ever dipped under 30 frames either. Since the game has a default cap of 30 frames.


----------



## syn0s

That's funny Legendary.. I'm not insulting or anything but I really didn't believe that you ran a P3 600 with only 512MB of ram until I saw that Halo error pic.

I honestly thought you were some guy with an updated rig who installed a bunch of old games and ran them at low settings to make us all believe you used that old of a PC.

Even still, props to you for playing so many games. My apologies for thinking anything different!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *syn0s* 
That's funny Legendary.. I'm not insulting or anything but I really didn't believe that you ran a P3 600 with only 512MB of ram until I saw that Halo error pic.

LMFA0, nope, its my real specs.
















" Guess the FPS Shooter " Its the demo btw, first time trying it out, highest settings 30-50fps.


----------



## Deegan

i played that before and i cant remember the name.


----------



## jtypin

MineSweeper?? no wait. even that kills you're system.


----------



## brown bird

A few more Oblivion screenies:


----------



## Drivr3g

here is a few.


----------



## jtypin

Good shots Drivr







i like the cod 4 one. even though i have seen it to many times


----------



## Marin

take that legendary =P


----------



## brown bird




----------



## jtypin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 






take that legendary =P

Nice pics marin keep em going!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drivr3g* 
here is a few.

Whats the game in the middle? COD4? COD5?


----------



## TestECull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 






take that legendary =P


lolol. Got any good bulletspam or headshot pix?

Here's two of mine, from Gmod...lol.








:\\ Should I be giving 15-year-olds Desert Eagles? It doesn't seem safe to me...










Atleast she isn't driving this monstrosity...it's 10 feet tall, 15 wide and :O at the top speed there...weighs about 8,000kg's too.


----------



## jtypin

LOL is that melancholy of something? i wondered by the head band's and 15 year olds SHOULD have Deagle's, teach em some resposiblility you kill it, you clean it


----------



## TestECull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtypin* 
LOL is that melancholy of something? i wondered by the head band's and 15 year olds SHOULD have Deagle's, teach em some resposiblility you kill it, you clean it


Yer close. That is Haruhi Suzumiya.









It was hilarious when I played Ravenholm in Gmod using that playermodel...I wish I had the other guy FRAPS it lol.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

F.E.A.R. Extraction Point runs so smooth on my computer, getting 28-30fps at maximum settings at 1024x768( there is no option for 1280x1024?) with AAX2. I do notice some Artifacts, but not alot. But the game never slows down, only when loading, but other then that, no lag or anything. 
















I have to be honest, these creatures scared me a bit lol


----------



## DraganUS




----------



## yellowtoblerone

mmmmm mammamam monster killl!


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
SP2 for win9x?
Over at MSFN they have *98 SE SP 3.0 BETA 3* & *Auto patcher*
http://soporific.dsleague.com/main/?page_id=7
Takes about 35 mins to install, from usb fixes, drivers, hotfixes all sort of stuff.

Woot going there now

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
F.E.A.R. Extraction Point runs so smooth on my computer, getting 28-30fps at maximum settings at 1024x768( there is no option for 1280x1024?) with AAX2. I do notice some Artifacts, but not alot. But the game never slows down, only when loading, but other then that, no lag or anything.









That is actually pretty smooth since Fear takes some performance


----------



## mfb412

Need for speed most wanted
Flying in a porsche








RX7 owning some cops

















SLR doing the same








DBR9 taking the 4* cops for a slide


----------



## .Style

Dayum NFS:MW looks good..I used to have it for the xbox and it was great...But i sold it









And legendary that pic in the middle was COD4







When youre raiding a ship for nuclear info..then get blown up by migs...Then have to get outta there...


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Style* 
Dayum NFS:MW looks good..I used to have it for the xbox and it was great...But i sold it









And legendary that pic in the middle was COD4







When youre raiding a ship for nuclear info..then get blown up by migs...Then have to get outta there...

yeah, i had only played it on ps2, and i thought it looked great but... on pc i looked at the HDR , the bloom and...


----------



## jtypin

Lol, PS2 should not have any new games i mean come on it chugs through it's games from release.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I wish NFS:MW WORKED on my OS.....


----------



## quakermaas

Screen shot. QuakeIII ,few years ago. 800x600 with no AA or AF ftw

I think I played that game for about 4 or 5 years straight lol


----------



## jtypin

LOL i still play Quake III on 1280x1024 with a solid 100+ FPS







this computer is like a space computer comapred to my old PII rig


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Max Settings AAX2 = 20-31fps. The intro music is one of the best tunes in a FPS








Screenshots soon


----------



## Marin

Quake Wars = fail


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Quake Wars = fail


yeah I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## LegendaryC

This was in one of the first custom maps for L4D (It's basically, just a building with no textures, and no safe room, but it's not the final version of the map obviously.







)

I enabled cheats, and bind a key to spawn a zombie.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtypin*


LOL i still play Quake III on 1280x1024 with a solid 100+ FPS







this computer is like a space computer comapred to my old PII rig


Quake 3 still is a unique game to me, we(me and my Quake III friends) all hoped quake 4 would have the same, fast bouncy physics, but NOOO they missed the whole appeal of that







.
I have just started back to playing QUAKEIII , because it is fast bouncy and fun







wee haaa


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quakermaas* 
Quake 3 still is a unique game to me, we(me and my Quake III friends) all hoped quake 4 would have the same, fast bouncy physics, but NOOO they missed the whole appeal of that







.
I have just started back to playing QUAKEIII , because it is fast bouncy and fun







wee haaa

I agree Quake 4 was a letdown. Doom 3 was alot better


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quakermaas* 
Quake 3 still is a unique game to me, we(me and my Quake III friends) all hoped quake 4 would have the same, fast bouncy physics, but NOOO they missed the whole appeal of that







.
I have just started back to playing QUAKEIII , because it is fast bouncy and fun







wee haaa

Quake III sucks on the PC, single player and online. I own the Dreamcast version and its a million times better. I completed the game 2 times, going for a 3rd time later today. The graphics are upgraded in the DC version, and the game moves slower, which is better IMO. Quake III was too damn fast when i use to play it on my Radeon 7000, and online was worse, too fast, cheap kills, unplayable and not fun.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
I agree Quake 4 was a letdown. Doom 3 was alot better

Quake 4 is the best Quake game in the series, Quake 1 is next, then Quake II.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Quake Wars = fail

I am hearing some bad reviews on the game, but i decided to download the demo to see if it work on my computer, because the game is not supported by Win9x, come to find out it does work.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Quake III sucks on the PC, single player and online. I own the Dreamcast version and its a million times better. I completed the game 2 times, going for a 3rd time later today. The graphics are upgraded in the DC version, and the game moves slower, which is better IMO. Quake III was too damn fast when i use to play it on my Radeon 7000, and online was worse, too fast, cheap kills, unplayable and not fun.









HAHA.. Quake III was great I think! Well enjoy your Dreamcast.........


----------



## jtypin

Leave it to legendary to say the opposite of OCN, Q4 failed massivly, it was a slightly better doom 3 clone and it was slower then molasses. it played like crap and was the worst optimized game for PC ever, QW is a BF clone, ID is just trying to grab the FPS market the wrong way, like going for the boobs on the first date, it just does not work, opinions ok. but i wqill defend my favorite game until it dies, and Q3 simply has alot of skilled players now that is has been out for what? 10 years? online was revolutionary back then and it also beat the DC version to sniveling little girl in the corner.

rant over

~Justin~


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Guess


----------



## R00ST3R

Not sure what game that is.... but is that Mr. T? I pity the fool!


----------



## jtypin

Mortal Combat GTA Edition?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*


http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee249/Krunk_Kracker/PSP%20Screenshots/snap004.jpg
http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/e...ts/snap007.jpg
http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/e...ts/snap017.jpg
http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/e...ts/snap024.jpg
http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/e...ts/snap026.jpg
Guess

















PS2 emulator, Tekken and Midnight Club?
If i am right, how the hell are you playing them, you need a beast of a computer to run a ps2 emulator, um if one exist.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


PS2 emulator, Tekken and Midnight Club?
If i am right, how the hell are you playing them, you need a beast of a computer to run a ps2 emulator, um if one exist.


Not an emulator









The first two and the last three are different games









:EDIT"

Also, I've used a PS2 emu and it ran fine.....


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Well i am confused. That fighting game sure looks like tekken. If they are PC games, do you mind telling us what they are , so i can play them lol. If not ps2 emulator, my second guess is PSP emulator?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Well i am confused. That fighting game sure looks like tekken. If they are PC games, do you mind telling us what they are , so i can play them lol. If not ps2 emulator, my second guess is PSP emulator?


Nope and nope.

Taken directly from my PSP









Tekken Dark Resurrection

and

Midnight Club L.A. Remix


----------



## jtypin

i was close. Tekken was just so fun on the PS1 haha


----------



## bwoasis

Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3









Hexen


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

I knew it hahaa. I always spot tekken miles away, Tekken 2 is my favorite. Nice photos tho

































Maxium Settings AAX2 1280X1024 20-24fps.


----------



## redsunx

That was fun to watch.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Nelson2011

what game is that?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelson2011* 
what game is that?

Metal of Honor : Pacific Assault.


----------



## CorporalAris

Me failing at messing with the CFG file...










Ewwwww....










This looks interesting.,...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Terrorist takedown 2


----------



## jtypin

That looks very nice legendary, for a old computer that looks great







how fun is it?


----------



## brown bird




----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Quake III sucks on the PC, single player and online. I own the Dreamcast version and its a million times better. I completed the game 2 times, going for a 3rd time later today. The graphics are upgraded in the DC version, and the game moves slower, which is better IMO. Quake III was too damn fast when i use to play it on my Radeon 7000, and online was worse, too fast, cheap kills, unplayable and not fun.









Quake 4 is the best Quake game in the series, Quake 1 is next, then Quake II.

I am hearing some bad reviews on the game, but i decided to download the demo to see if it work on my computer, because the game is not supported by Win9x, come to find out it does work.

Rock the boat much


----------



## Logit

Shark


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker* 



















Guess
















Big sloow motion effects and slow game play... and the most obvious thing in the world.... heihach, it's Tekken DR as you said.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker* 
Nope and nope.

Taken directly from my PSP









Tekken Dark Resurrection

and

Midnight Club L.A. Remix

mmmm... game.prx FTW


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Jaws...
Also I always take away the brag/boast/image crap images off while posting.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*


Metal of Honor : Pacific Assault.


no... thats the full version of CoD world at war... its been leaked...


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brown bird*







































i love that game. it still looks great all these years later. + the damn thing scales great. it played good on my x1900!(witch is what an xbox 360 has in it i think







)


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


no... thats the full version of CoD world at war... its been leaked...


I was thinking the same thing.

Nice shots of GoW(2), the graphics are awesome!


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


I was thinking the same thing.

Nice shots of GoW(2), the graphics are awesome!










thats gears of war 1... if you look like 50 pages back, you'l see some more GoW screen by me...


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Big sloow motion effects and slow game play... and the most obvious thing in the world.... heihach, it's Tekken DR as you said.

mmmm... game.prx FTW



Actually screenshotbmp.prx









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


i love that game. it still looks great all these years later. + the damn thing scales great. it played good on my x1900!(witch is what an xbox 360 has in it i think







)


GoW is an amazing game. One of my all time favorites. My photobucket has over 100 screenshots I made, lol.


----------



## halifax1

http://i37.tinypic.com/ok911v.jpg


----------



## Outcasst




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtypin* 
That looks very nice legendary, for a old computer that looks great







how fun is it?

I posted the name of the game at the bottom of the photos: Terrorist takedown 2. The game came out in 2007, i am trying out the demo version, and it looks good because it uses the same engine as F.E.A.R.. I have the game at 1280x1024 AAX2 everything else on Maximum Settings, shadows off & low, i get 19-25fps which is playable. I don't want the game moving too fast anyway. But at 19-25fps, the game moves very smooth, no choppyness or lag or anything. Little slowdown a bit when there are like 4 enemies on the screen and you blowing up cars and stuff, but besides that, very smooth.

Is it fun? Well this is just my opinion, but its one of the best FPS i ever played and i am going to buy the whole collection soon, also just my opinion again, but this game puts COD games too shame.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
I love that game. It still looks great all these years later.

" Release date: World: 06 November 2007 <-------------- the game is not old. It came out last year. " I wouldn't even consider the xbox box version old.


----------



## loop0001

scenery in this game is beautiful









i do some hunting on the side

















FIER!!!









after fire







-notice one end of the branch is still burning...was like that for 2 minutes before i just drove off lol-

note...playing at 1900x1200 all settings on high no AA, fps is regular


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Feed the deers man, don't murder them lol
Nice photos tho.


----------



## loop0001

lol oddly enough...when i shot with the crosshairs at exactly the same spot shown...it didnt register.. the deer lived...
for another few seconds..
then i put 20 lmg bullets into it... and the corpse slid inside the lake and disappeared...
good story hey?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

LOLZ haha slid inside the lake and disappeared. I am pretty sure when you walk away tho and come back to the same spot, you will see more of them, so its all good.


----------



## loop0001

edit: just noticed something... see that the name of this thread is, "*1* screenshot of your games" ? lol just one... well screw that


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


I posted the name of the game at the bottom of the photos: Terrorist takedown 2. The game came out in 2007, i am trying out the demo version, and it looks good because it uses the same engine as F.E.A.R.. I have the game at 1280x1024 AAX2 everything else on Maximum Settings, shadows off & low, i get 19-25fps which is playable. *I don't want the game moving too fast anyway*. But at 19-25fps, the game moves very smooth, no choppyness or lag or anything. Little slowdown a bit when there are like 4 enemies on the screen and you blowing up cars and stuff, but besides that, very smooth.

Is it fun? Well this is just my opinion, but its one of the best FPS i ever played and i am going to buy the whole collection soon, also just my opinion again, but this game puts COD games too shame.









" Release date: World: 06 November 2007 <-------------- the game is not old. It came out last year. " I wouldn't even consider the xbox box version old.


Man, your that hung up on an old machine that you'll rationalize it, lol.

FYI, higher FPS does not make the game run "faster" just correctly.


----------



## DarkNite

A few TF2 screenshots


----------



## mfb412

all of them of you being killed --'


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Those are amazing pictures DarkNite.


----------



## Marin




----------



## jtypin

GoW looks amazing on the PC







much better then the 360 version, which i think they still have "Xbox Exclusive" on it







yet it is on the pc


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtypin* 
GoW looks amazing on the PC







much better then the 360 version, which i think they still have "Xbox Exclusive" on it







yet it is on the pc









lol, where did GoW come from?


----------



## jtypin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
lol, where did GoW come from?

Epic games?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtypin* 
Epic games?

No I was asking where the topic of GoW came up, since it seemed you randomly brought it up. But then I saw on the last page there were some screenies, my bad.

I really hope Epic gets their heads out of their asses and makes GoW2 for PC. I loved playin GoW1 on PC.


----------



## jtypin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


No I was asking where the topic of GoW came up, since it seemed you randomly brought it up. But then I saw on the last page there were some screenies, my bad.

I really hope Epic gets their heads out of their asses and makes GoW2 for PC. I loved playin GoW1 on PC.


GoW 1 was a XBox exlcusive, not 4 months later oh look they are porting it to the PC! so just give it till around March and it should have crysis graphics and beyond.


----------



## DarkNite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


all of them of you being killed --'


Yeah I usually screenshot the pic if it's a good one

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i_ame_killer_2*


Those are amazing pictures DarkNite.


Thanks









Here's my favorite by far


----------



## TnB= Gir

Add some AA to that!


----------



## DarkNite

Lol I like it sharp


----------



## tucker933




----------



## jtypin

LOL nice warthog, and damn thats alot of yellow!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## jtypin

Link to the demo? i want to play it NAO!!


----------



## KarmaKiller

COD: WaW


----------



## jtypin

I'm bored of [email protected], i mean seriously this thing is more hyped then Halo 3........kidding. but do not be sad when it completely blows, remember, treyarch is treyarch


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Jtypin:
http://files.filefront.com/Terrorist.../fileinfo.html
Have fun and If i can max the game out, and get 20-30fps with AAX2 at 1280x1024, you should be able to play it just fine.

I do have one question for you tho, are you planning to upgrade to a new GPU?
If so, which one


----------



## jtypin

I will be getting this by years end.

and do you realise you're name is one of the TAGS for this thread? lol


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Dare i try that demo?


----------



## brown bird

@jtypin, anybody can add tags to a thread, i bet you are in there too lol.


----------



## brown bird




----------



## Logit

looks nice for a 7900gs


----------



## mfb412

logit: use a custom config, game will look and run better


----------



## jtypin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Logit* 



looks nice for a 7900gs

lol what fps do you get? 2? the water looks like Far Cry 1's though, not stunning at all


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Well that picture of Crysis looks pretty good to me, just a bad angle. I am curious to know where was he when he took the photo lol


----------



## jtypin

Q4, biggest series failure since E.T =|


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

I am going to buy it this weekend coming up, i think its the best quake game in the series next to Quake 1. 
















" Knight Rider 1 "


----------



## jtypin

Lol P


----------



## D3lta

Far Cry 2:
http://i33.tinypic.com/2aiq55c.jpg

http://i33.tinypic.com/r1hf8w.jpg

http://i35.tinypic.com/35006tc.jpg

http://i37.tinypic.com/k9817k.jpg

http://i34.tinypic.com/20rp8c3.jpg

http://i38.tinypic.com/9r87bs.jpg

Call of Duty: World At War
http://i35.tinypic.com/f2vcq0.jpg

http://i34.tinypic.com/2hqbddy.jpg

http://i35.tinypic.com/sdkwzn.jpg

http://i36.tinypic.com/nmj50n.jpg

http://i38.tinypic.com/mhbwwi.jpg

http://i34.tinypic.com/11rsuol.jpg

http://i36.tinypic.com/28168t3.jpg

http://i36.tinypic.com/1o5dso.jpg

http://i33.tinypic.com/6zvt5j.jpg

http://i34.tinypic.com/rqvu9x.jpg

http://i35.tinypic.com/2gvvu5y.jpg

http://i33.tinypic.com/2hxas1v.jpg

http://i36.tinypic.com/iqe808.jpg

Fallout 3:
http://i33.tinypic.com/2caq9h.jpg

http://i38.tinypic.com/1zvsymp.jpg

http://i33.tinypic.com/2drubf7.jpg

http://i34.tinypic.com/140f9d.jpg

http://i37.tinypic.com/6sthc4.jpg

Dead Space:
http://i35.tinypic.com/ru2lur.jph

http://i34.tinypic.com/mlnnu0.jpg

http://i37.tinypic.com/2uggl75.jpg

http://i34.tinypic.com/118mv12.jpg

http://i36.tinypic.com/mrx1m1.jpg


----------



## Blue_Fire

dead space was so much fun, second time through was a blast with all the sweet gear. oh and the torch rocks... contact beam is one hell of a boss killer too.


----------



## sugarton

What happened to "ONE screenshot of your games"? The 2nd last post above me took 2 minutes to load.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Those photos took 10 mins to load lol, but they are very nice , far cry looks real clean looking. COD5 , that one picture right above fall out looks like Crysis.


----------



## jtypin

Delta, NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## D3lta

Sorry guys, I thought they would load up like:










How can I do that on these forums?


----------



## hxcnero

fallout 3 blowing up megaton


----------



## brown bird

More GoW:


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


dead space was so much fun, second time through was a blast with all the sweet gear. oh and the torch rocks... contact beam is one hell of a boss killer too.


I tried to play Dead Space, but just couldn't get into it. The story is just bland imo.


----------



## Blue_Fire

yea story is kinda lame, however i really enjoyed the dis-membering system.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

CoD WaW beta, infact, that reminds me - I need to go get screenies from the retail game now.


----------



## ChrisB17

My bullet in head = owned.


----------



## Diabolical999

Fallout 3


----------



## jtypin

^^lol?


----------



## Boyboyd

i downloaded the premium graphics version with the 14 day trial, i'm quite liking it actually.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Now if the servers would just come back up so i can see how theyve BROKEN MY BELOVED INTERCEPTORS ill be happy


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


Now if the servers would just come back up so i can see how theyve BROKEN MY BELOVED INTERCEPTORS ill be happy










Tell me about it! Patch day has meant i've actually had to do work!


----------



## jtypin

I could not get into EVE when it hit me with more buttons the FSX with the gameplay being as much as E.T


----------



## Logit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtypin*


lol what fps do you get? 2? the water looks like Far Cry 1's though, not stunning at all


Around 20+, I know the water does not look to good there but it does if im looking at it from a better angle.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Fallout 3 w/ Ultra settings, 8xAF, 4xAA, HDR enabled. Just outside Tenpenny tower near the Rob Co Factory.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I keep thinking i may get fallout 3, but im worried i wont like it....

Heres an old EVE screen


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I like Fallout 3, but, its not one of those games you can play for hours on end. It gets rather repetitive, running to and from places you've already been. The story is quite gripping though, I wont give any spoilers but some parts are quite creepy and odd. I still maintain that the story should have been longer, I've almost completed it and I've only been playing it for a few days.

Nice screenshot by the way. The graphics on EVE never cease to amaze me.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Itll run on almost anything too (EVE), More really old screens


----------



## go4life

nice shots explosion


----------



## Microsis

resized from 1680x1050


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Fallout does look nice... pretty tempting...


----------



## Arganius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR* 
I like Fallout 3, but, its not one of those games you can play for hours on end. It gets rather repetitive, running to and from places you've already been.

Really? First time i ran it i noticed i had been playing it for twelve hours straight and only quit the game to quickly install a new patch when it kept crashing on the same part.

Also anyone know a good upload site? Imageshack sizes most of my screenshots down quite a bit.


----------



## Mootsfox

Opps


----------



## Marin




----------



## A Russian :D

American bombing run ftw, the guy got pissed of cause it destroyed 75% of his forces. happy times


----------



## Arganius

Jesus christ FC2 is pretty


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Black Hawk Down


----------



## Diabolical999

Left 4 Dead demo


----------



## AndrewBEJ




----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


Fallout does look nice... pretty tempting...


one of the best single player games i have ever played.








I've played a lot.


----------



## Nightmare197

My custom designed Race 07 whip


----------



## Clox

*These are scaled down from 1920X1080*


----------



## Diabolical999

*Left 4 Dead* demo again


----------



## jtypin

Is that the new brothers in arms or is that cod5?


----------



## Infinitegrim

i always wanted that game legenday, that black hawk down right?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*


i always wanted that game legenday, that black hawk down right?


Yes, the demo. I bought the collection pack of Delta force. Part 1, 2, and land warrior. I got rid of part 1 and 2 because the gameplay was terrible and the graphics was too ugly to look at. But land warrior is amazing, i plan to install the game again , because i never did finish it. I am going to buy black hawk down and extreme soon.

Anyways, i thought this is weird in this game i am playing. 








lol


----------



## jtypin

$till LegendaryU2K said:


> Yes, the demo. I bought the collection pack of Delta force. Part 1, 2, and land warrior. I got rid of part 1 and 2 because the gameplay was terrible and *the graphics was too ugly to look at*. But land warrior is amazing, i plan to install the game again , because i never did finish it. I am going to buy black hawk down and extreme soon.
> 
> WAIT WHAT!!


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Yes, the demo. I bought the collection pack of Delta force. Part 1, 2, and land warrior. I got rid of part 1 and 2 because the gameplay was terrible and the graphics was too ugly to look at. But land warrior is amazing, i plan to install the game again , because i never did finish it. I am going to buy black hawk down and extreme soon.

Anyways, i thought this is weird in this game i am playing. 








lol











I find it more weird that the game has nine different options for a single setting....


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

" Terror Strike "


----------



## brown bird




----------



## darklighthim

GRAW2 - A decent game but not as good as i had hoped it would be.









GTR2 - Just getting hit during qualifying which ended up turning into a terrible crash.


----------



## Spooner

Just showing off my cod score


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brown bird*




























What was that just now?? TELL ME TELL ME TELL!!!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 







What was that just now?? TELL ME TELL ME TELL!!!

That is a little game called Aquaria.


----------



## Spooner

Yep there's a demo of it, just google.


----------



## Marin




----------



## brown bird

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion* 
That is a little game called Aquaria.

Correct. Aquaria is an awesome little indie game. I downloaded the demo but ended up buying the full version. It's just amazing to look at, all of the backgrounds and characters were actually hand painted!
It's not demanding at all, even legendary could run it maxed out.


----------



## FaceCannon

I loved lost planet. last boss was poopi tho


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion* 
That is a little game called Aquaria.

WOAAAAAOOOOWWW brb!!!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaceCannon* 
I loved lost planet. last boss was poopi tho

wait, what is that? what type of program is that?

























" Psychotoxic "


----------



## FaceCannon

The last boss on lost planet colonies... Was Poopie... Like not exciting. and very monotonous


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

No, what program is that , you have all those games install on your computer?
Is that a only vista program?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

That *IS* Vista legendary, thats built in to the OS


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
No, what program is that , you have all those games install on your computer?
Is that a only vista program?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion* 
That *IS* Vista legendary, thats built in to the OS

I just facepalmed so hard...

Not because of you Explosion.


----------



## FaceCannon

yeah vista has a Special folder like the music or programs folder called "My Games" it keeps track of all your games and performance ratings(compares your pc's performance rating to the game). not to mention parental controls and details about games.


----------



## FaceCannon

I take pride in my game collection.. i wish i could even find more games to put in it. wife is out buying COD:WW


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaceCannon* 
I take pride in my game collection.. i wish i could even find more games to put in it. wife is out buying COD:WW

I used the explorere for awhile, until I found out about Impulse and the Impulse dock, so much handier having all of my game shortcuts in a hideable dock on the bottom of the screen. But it is a cool feature.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Thats a nice looking built in folder program.


----------



## FireMarshallBill

^^Hurray for GMOD!


----------



## FaceCannon

I own all my games


----------



## jtypin

LOL? well i cannot say the same.


----------



## FaceCannon

that impuylse looks like its pretty booty. anyone else comment?


----------



## AndrewBEJ




----------



## Unstableiser

Hugalaboogala


----------



## loop0001

wow....new cod5...looks freaking sweet
yes its the same engine as cod4.... but they have improved....that is some destroyed tropical land there...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

DAMN MAN, those graphics are awesome, please post more.


----------



## Blue_Fire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*


I used the explorere for awhile, until I found out about Impulse and the Impulse dock, so much handier having all of my game shortcuts in a hideable dock on the bottom of the screen. But it is a cool feature.


i just made some taskbar shortcuts, but where did you get impulse dock? last time i tried that with vista (x86 or x64) it had some pretty big complications. 
EDIT: nevermind, i thought the website was no longer there, but i just had to restart my browser.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

" The Chosen, Rainbow Six Lockdown "


----------



## TheProfiteer

Screens


----------



## darklighthim

Installed Steam last night and noticed Left 4 Dead demo in the not installed section of my games so i put it on to try out.

The settings i first used which made the game very playable (may try higher settings)


----------



## nathris

Mutants: 0, nathris: 7


----------



## Marin

Tesla Armor.


----------



## Blue_Fire

i may just need to get fallout 3....


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Yeah. I'm a nerd. Who cares.


----------



## C.Jackson

Wow, I never thought I'd say this about a game, but L4D is just about perfect. After downloading the demo yesterday I've played through several times in single player with the difficulty at Expert and it's awesome! Everytime you play through it's different; weapon locations, hordes, everything comes at a different moments. The witch made her appearence a few times, a little automatic shotgun and she bites the dust. Anyway, onto what this thread was created for....screenshots!


----------



## darklighthim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *C.Jackson* 
Wow, I never thought I'd say this about a game, but L4D is just about perfect. After downloading the demo yesterday I've played through several times in single player with the difficulty at Expert and it's awesome! Everytime you play through it's different; weapon locations, hordes, everything comes at a different moments. The witch made her appearence a few times, a little automatic shotgun and she bites the dust. Anyway, onto what this thread was created for....screenshots!

I'd have to agree with you as i also downloaded the demo yesterday and although the screenshots didn't really get me into wanting the game once i played i just loved it and i certainly will go out and buy it or buy it for download.


----------



## jtypin

L4D is going to be a complete perfection of the current source engine as we know it


----------



## mfb412

jtypin: damn right it will


----------



## gtarmanrob

yep, i've waited a LONG time for L4D to finally come out, and so far its been everything i've hoped for, and more.

the single player is fun enough, but online...its incredible. 4 complete strangers band together like your lives really depend on each other, and you just naturally communicate to ensure survival. i love it haha.

EDIT:

anyway heres a few of mine, im gonna go trigger happy with the screenshots tomorrow.


----------



## -iceblade^

i never thought teamwork could be so cohesive and so immersive with both strangers and friends...

i'm so glad i got this game - it rocks...










(Downsized from 1680x1050 )

i know this is bad, but after having been a goody two shopes in most games, and even this one, i decided to backtrack and try something different... Boy am i glad i did


----------



## FaceCannon

guess who magically wants l4d now.... MEH! lol BOught to play world at war. installing now.. i hope you can shoot through walls! lol my favorite parts of cod4mw


----------



## FaceCannon

hey if i buy lich king will i get another month free? lol


----------



## niko439

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwIsTeDbOi* 









Yeah. I'm a nerd. Who cares.









what server u play on? on icecrown this morning ive seen 6 deathknights two are already in mid 60s and a few 72`s


----------



## UkGouki

L4D looks awesome im downing the demo now


----------



## Spitphire

Dead Space Max Settings 1680 x 1050


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaceCannon*


yeah vista has a Special folder like the music or programs folder called "My Games" it keeps track of all your games and performance ratings(compares your pc's performance rating to the game). not to mention parental controls and details about games.


But can you change the directory for the games folder cuz I hate to install on the danger partition C:\\ games is no no on the OS partition.


----------



## FaceCannon

no, you cant.. My mistake was... i partitioned my main drive to install vista.. I had xp and a 160gb. i partitioned 40gb for vista and now its down to like 3 gb left... yikes.. I went to hardware manager and set my cache and system restore and temp stuff to my new 500 gb.. will games not run as well??


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaceCannon*


no, you cant.. My mistake was... i partitioned my main drive to install vista.. I had xp and a 160gb. i partitioned 40gb for vista and now its down to like 3 gb left... yikes.. I went to hardware manager and set my cache and system restore and temp stuff to my new 500 gb.. will games not run as well??


yes you can

Right click a folder (music, games etc.) then do properties --> location

I have mine set up as G:\\Games and G:\\Music


----------



## FaceCannon

i thought they were asking if you install the game to c.. can you use the folder to move the whole game to d







r whatever


----------



## -Inferno

Lol, no WoTLK screens yet, They are too busy leveling to 80.


----------



## gtarmanrob

im so cut, my Dead Space keeps jamming up








and its not my overclock coz everything else runs perfect. i wanna play the damn game.

on a side note, Left4Dead pre-loading has started today, so come next week i'll be playing it ASAP.


----------



## Arganius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
yep, i've waited a LONG time for L4D to finally come out, and so far its been everything i've hoped for, and more.

the single player is fun enough, but online...its incredible. 4 complete strangers band together like your lives really depend on each other, and you just naturally communicate to ensure survival. i love it haha.

I know. Honestly i don't think theres any game developer i like as much as valve. I mean, have they EVER ****ed up one of their games? Have they ever stretched the truth on their games (Im looking at you far cry 2!), and if they did (thought i don't think they did) I'm sure they said so before they released it. I effing love valve


----------



## nathris

Got my 24" monitor today, so this is for the people with small screens...

Tibia at 1920x1200!!! Muahahaha


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

What game is that champ?
Also, i am using a 15inch CRT, but the image is not too large, i just have to move the bar to the right to view the whole image.


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
What game is that champ?
Also, i am using a 15inch CRT, but the image is not too large, i just have to move the bar to the right to view the whole image.

Tibia, its an MMORPG originally based off of Ultima 6. The graphics are right up your alley









And I was nice enough to save it in jpeg. I could have uploaded the 3mb PNG file, but I stuck with the 300kb jpeg.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

I might check it out one day, too bad the view is not better, top down view game does not work with every game. Might of been better if the view was kinda like this genesis game called Crusader of Centy.


----------



## Esseff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


i am using a 15inch CRT


Holy...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

15inch Monitor is cool, limit is 1280x1024 which is good enough for gaming and desktop resolution.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

" Terror Strike "
You can arrest people in this game. To explain it more clear, you can pretty much shoot anyone anywhere on their body and they will react, so this guy i shot in the leg twice and he fell, so i put the cuffs on him. However, sometimes if they shoot and kill one of my men, i put the cuffs on them and put a big hole in their back with my shotgun.









Other times, for example, if you shoot them and the don't die, you can hear them whining and screaming and asking for help, and if you walk away from them, they will pick up their gun and try to shoot you, but in this game , your team, they will pick up on it and shoot them first. I like this game alot, because your team mates actually help out and don't stand around like fools and get kill.


----------



## gtarmanrob

shouldnt your computer be called "gateway TO the past" since gateways dont come from somewhere they lead to somewhere.










and if you say a 15" monitor is perfectly alright, the day you go up to something like a 19", you're gonna jizz all over your keyboard.


----------



## darklighthim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


15inch Monitor is cool, limit is 1280x1024 which is good enough for gaming and desktop resolution.


Damm, 1280x1024 as a max resolution for your desktop. i'd hate that as i'm using 1600x1200 and wouldn't go any lower.

You'll notice a big difference when/if you ever goto something like 19"


----------



## nathris

Well it does say 1 Screenshot of *your* games, so here is 1 screenshot of *my* game


----------



## gtarmanrob

^

better watch out for that boulder/rock thing. he looks mighty angry.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


shouldnt your computer be called "gateway TO the past" since gateways dont come from somewhere they lead to somewhere.










and if you say a 15" monitor is perfectly alright, the day you go up to something like a 19", you're gonna jizz all over your keyboard.


As in 19' CRT (2048x1536) then I asume....


----------



## jtypin

lol i game on a 19", and lol i just got suspended for friday and monday from school?


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtypin*


lol i game on a 19", and lol i just got suspended for friday and monday from school?










Why?


----------



## jtypin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
so true. resolution aside the jump from 15 to 19 is a big and almost to late to upgrade to unless you go 22 and do the big step...
jump,step... hmm
big step (talkabout the moon)








jump, rabbits.








Rabbits on the moon








I love those stories








Touhou+Real Stories FTW

RABBITS ON THE MOON??? i thought those were moonian people from the planet xquad 2?


----------



## TFL Replica

I know it said 1 screenshot but I'm not going to listen.








Edit: Gah, shouldn't have used 75% jpeg quality.


----------



## TheHoff

Left 4 Dead pipe bomb.


----------



## eureka

Post for CoD5 screenshot.. Taking it's time to install.


----------



## eureka

Textures on Automatic.. I should really start playing with AA.


----------



## Spooner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


when i went from 17" 1280x1024 to 22" 1680x1050 the same thing happened to me










 Same









CoD WaW suxorz


----------



## mfb412

clive barker's Jericho


----------



## FaceCannon

I loved WAW... Jericho is teh sheet


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtypin*


RABBITS ON THE MOON??? i thought those were moonian people from the planet xquad 2?


Never heard that before?

















Tewi Inaba









Wiki

Quote:



Houyi the Archer, a benevolent or malevolent emperor, an
an elixir of life and of course, the moon.


Refers to this woman








hence the "Eirin, Eirin Taskette Eirin! ( Eirin, Eirin help me Eirin!)

Maybe geek info for most of you but I like to lurk the web...

Ok ok since it's been ages since I posted a on topic in this thread I'll post Robot Arena 2


----------



## hercules

hey guys i've tried to put some screenshots i've got but i can post them...how do i post screenshots or pics??


----------



## Kamakazi

Due to constant off topicness, constant inappropriateness, and the constant need for me to delete 1/2 the posts in the thread, it is closed until further notice.


----------

